# Авиация > Современность >  Ливия

## timsz

Скажите, Каддафи может чем-то американцам напакостить? Авианосец потопить не чем? Модернизированные Су-24 есть, а что подвесить можно?

----------


## An-Z

Может теоретически и не топя авианосцы, а уничожив нефтяные скважины..  Судя по всему, раз его ожидает судьба Саддама, Норьеги и прочих бывших друзей США, ему только и остаётся что нагадить по крупному..

----------


## BSA

> Скажите, Каддафи может чем-то американцам напакостить? Авианосец потопить не чем? Модернизированные Су-24 есть, а что подвесить можно?


Миражи есть, Екзорсеты к ним есть, применялись в т.ч. Иракцами против америкосов вполне удачно, авианосец конечно ими не потопить, но как говорили наши подводники про работу по авианосцам  - главное   сделать такой крен палубе чтобы взлет посадка были невозможны...а это вполне по силам при удачном расскладе и массированном налете

----------


## FLOGGER

> а уничожив нефтяные скважины.


Разве можно уничтожить нефтяные скважины? Ну, можно их взорвать, завалить, но от этого нефть-то никуда не денется. Придут другие и расковыряют эти скважины. На какое-то время цены на нефть взлетят, потом стабилизируются на каком-то уровне. И чем он нагадит штатам?
P.S. А что, уже воюют? Я что-то не уверен, что Обаме нужна еще и ливийская авантюра.



> а это вполне по силам при удачном расскладе и массированном налете


Почему-то уверен, что никаких "массированных" налетов не будет, т. к. в случае такой операции все будет уничтожено еще на земле. Я имею в виду авиацию.

----------


## Pilot

вообще-то уничтожение авиации суверенного государства - это объявление войны. Пока даже американцы не могут доказать, что авиация применяется против гражданского населения. Расказы перебещиков не в счет.
Спец подразделения уже с 23 там работают и американцы не скрывают особо этого.

----------


## BSA

В Кувейте после войны скважины тушили  ещенесколько лет.

Может и уничтожат, а может и  нет, при должной выучке и мотивации ну и удаче возможно все.

----------


## An-Z

> Разве можно уничтожить нефтяные скважины? ...
> 
> P.S. А что, уже воюют? Я что-то не уверен, что Обаме нужна еще и ливийская авантюра....


Можно. Бурить заново и обустраивать соответствующую инфраструктуру займёт много времени, а если гореть что то рядом будет или постреливать кто то.. в общем гемор...
Говорят о высадке десантных сил США и НАТО на востоке Ливии... так что судя по всему нужна..

----------


## AC

> Миражи есть, Екзорсеты к ним есть...


С "Миражами" не густо у них нынче...

----------


## APKAH

Америка то нефть получит, но еще и нескольких зайцев убъёт. Самое обидное что пострадаем из-за этих цветных арабских революций и мы...

   Ливийские контракты довольно ощутимая потеря для России. Только по авиации приблизительная сумма контракта 1,3 млрд евро. Хоть детализация контракта не афишировалась, но известно что они должны были первыми получить Су-35(минимум 12 + вооружения, МТО и обучение), а также 6 Як-130 и 4 Су-30мк(как "уб" для Су-35). Также накрылись контракты РЖД и вероятно много чего еще.

   Плюс хороший пинок Западной Европе - средиземноморье будет завалено беженцами, усилив и так бедственное положение юга ЕС...
   Ну и больше всех конечно пострадала сама Ливия - безвластие, анархия, чего добились? Да, демократии!

   Выглядит смешно что кто-то полетит бомбить авианосцы...в 1986 не смогли ничего сделать, ну а сейчас и подавно, да и нечем, санкции буквально не давно сняли, вся техника морально и физически устарела. Да и большая часть авиатехники захвачена повстанцами...Кадаффи ожидает судьба Саддама...

Есть ли у кого информация о бомбардировках мирных демонстраций? Если такое и было, то какими типами такое могло производиться ? Миг-23бн ? Су-22м3?

----------


## timsz

Сейчас у них есть модернизированные Су-24М. Если к ним еще и противокорабельные ракеты поставили, то кто знает...

Кстати, ПВО им не поставляли?

На Мальту перелетели два Миража, а пилот Су-22 катапультировался, чтобы не бомбить восстание.


ЗЫ Тип исправлен

----------


## APKAH

А откуда модернизированные Су-24 ?

 Да, у них Су-24мк самые новые боевые машины в стране, выпуска конца 80-х.  Тогда из-за санкций ООН из СССР успели получить только 6(?) из заказанных 15-ти машин, и не факт что соответствующее вооружение к ним успело дойти.

А поставки ПВО Ливии по новым контрактам еще не начались и видимо не начнутся, ливийцы заказали Панцирь и С-300ПМУ-2, но видимо уже не судьба.
А из стареньких советских запасов ПВО почти все наименования: большое кол-во ПЗРК, Шилки, Стрела-1, Стрела-10, Куб, Оса-АК, С-75М3, С-125М1А, С-200ВЭ.

   Где-то читал что в 1986 году на американском авианосце близ морских границ с Ливией случился бунт(вероятно у летного состава) - в то время система С-200ВЭ под руководством советских специалистов только вставала на боевое дежурство ПВО Ливии.

немного истории:
_26 марта 1987 года СССР осудил действия вооруженных сил Соединенных Штатов против Ливии. Агентство печати - ТАСС, назвало использование силы против ливийских военно-морских судов актом пиратства, которое нарушает международное право._
У Ливийских берегов

----------


## PPV

> ...На Мальту перелетели два Кфира...


"Кфиры" были на вооружении ВВС Ливии? На Мальту перелетели 2 шт. "Мираж Ф-1"...

----------


## Nazar

> ливийцы заказали Панцирь


Вроде какое-то количество комплексов отгрузили, говорю об этом так-как работаю в конторе, которая выиграла тендер на поставку.

----------


## An-Z

> Америка то нефть получит, но еще и нескольких зайцев убъёт. Самое обидное что пострадаем из-за этих цветных арабских революций и мы...
> 
>    Ливийские контракты довольно ощутимая потеря для России. Только по авиации приблизительная сумма контракта 1,3 млрд евро. Хоть детализация контракта не афишировалась, но известно что они должны были первыми получить Су-35(минимум 12 + вооружения, МТО и обучение), а также 6 Як-130 и 4 Су-30мк(как "уб" для Су-35). Также накрылись контракты РЖД и вероятно много чего еще.
> 
>    Плюс хороший пинок Западной Европе - средиземноморье будет завалено беженцами, усилив и так бедственное положение юга ЕС...
>    Ну и больше всех конечно пострадала сама Ливия - безвластие, анархия, чего добились? Да, демократии!
> 
>    Выглядит смешно что кто-то полетит бомбить авианосцы...в 1986 не смогли ничего сделать, ну а сейчас и подавно, да и нечем, санкции буквально не давно сняли, вся техника морально и физически устарела. Да и большая часть авиатехники захвачена повстанцами...Кадаффи ожидает судьба Саддама...
> 
> Есть ли у кого информация о бомбардировках мирных демонстраций? Если такое и было, то какими типами такое могло производиться ? Миг-23бн ? Су-22м3?


Америка в этой заварухе дофига зайцев перестреляет... иначе бы и не лезла туда. Да и не мутила бы все эти радужные революции..
Нам очередной урок не впрок, нефиг прощать долги на лево и направо за контракты  ценой на порядок меньше суммы долгов..
По объединённой Европе имхо вообще удар №1, беженцы с Северной Африки в штаты не поплывут.. А уж про имидж Саркози и Берлускони и говорить нечего, макнули их по самые уши, да и поделом..
Ну да, куда им авианосцы бомбить.. Своих бедуинов, эт запросто.. кроме перечисленных типов могли использоваться и Миражи F.1

----------


## Transit

> Ну да, куда им авианосцы бомбить.. Своих бедуинов, эт запросто.. кроме перечисленных типов могли использоваться и Миражи F.1


В этом мероприятии уже и Су-24 засветились (удар по складу оружия у Аждабии).

----------


## AC

> ...Ливийские контракты довольно ощутимая потеря для России. Только по авиации приблизительная сумма контракта 1,3 млрд евро. Хоть детализация контракта не афишировалась, но известно что они должны были первыми получить Су-35(минимум 12 + вооружения, МТО и обучение), а также 6 Як-130 и 4 Су-30мк(как "уб" для Су-35)...


Ливийские "контракты" по состоянию на 2011 г. так и не были законтрактованы: часть не вступила в силу, часть -- так и не была подписна.
Живых реализуемых сделок в сфере ВТС там было у нас на отноительно небольшую сумму.

----------


## AC

> ...А из стареньких советских запасов ПВО почти все наименования: большое кол-во ПЗРК, Шилки, Стрела-1, Стрела-10, Куб, Оса-АК, С-75М3, С-125М1А, С-200ВЭ.
> 
> Где-то читал что в 1986 году на американском авианосце близ морских границ с Ливией случился бунт (вероятно у летного состава) - в то время система С-200ВЭ под руководством советских специалистов только вставала на боевое дежурство ПВО Ливии...


1) Советская ПВО там в довольно плохом состоянии.
2) С-20ВВЭ в 1986 г. в Ливии как раз показала себя не очень хорошо, мягко говоря...

----------


## Иваныч

Во первых,СМИ не показывают горы трупов и плачущих родственников.
Во вторых,по информации из независимых источников,в Ливии всё спокойно.
В третьих,убитые,это не Ливийцы,а гасторбайтеры из Египта,которых в Ливии насчитывается до 1,5 млн.Они и организовали беспорядки.

Похоже,СМИ готовят информационну поддержку вторжению в Ливию.

----------


## timsz

> "Кфиры" были на вооружении ВВС Ливии? На Мальту перелетели 2 шт. "Мираж Ф-1"...


Звиняйте... Наверное, в голове смешались два истребителя на Мальте с двумя истребителями в Шри-Ланке.  :Redface:

----------


## timsz

> А откуда модернизированные Су-24 ?


Все, это - к доктору. Я еще и Алжир с Ливией перепутал. :Redface:

----------


## APKAH

28.02.2010 на северо-западе страны в районе города Мисурата был сбит самолет ВВС Ливии.

"Военный самолет был сбит сегодня утром, когда он пытался нанести удар по местной радиостанции. Повстанцы взяли в плен его экипаж", - сообщил очевидец по имени Мохаммед

Экипаж - вероятно имеется ввиду двухместный Су-24 или Су-22ум? Остальные боевые самолеты ВВС Ливии одноместные...

Еще один плюс от операции в Ливии:
«Замороженные» деньги Ливии стали подарком мировым банкам

----------


## alexvolf

> Во первых,СМИ не показывают горы трупов и плачущих родственников.
> Во вторых,по информации из независимых источников,в Ливии всё спокойно.
> В третьих,убитые,это не Ливийцы,а гасторбайтеры из Египта,которых в Ливии насчитывается до 1,5 млн.Они и организовали беспорядки.
> 
> Похоже,СМИ готовят информационну поддержку вторжению в Ливию.


 Иванович
Наверное стоит добавить и то,что СМИ просто впадают в истерику (по аналогии с событиями 30-летней давности в Китае ).Вмешиваться в ливийские дела напрямую никто их членов ЕС не будет.Политика США 
в этом деле скорее всего выльется к всяким рода эконом.санкциям типа эмбарго и замораживания ливийских счетов в банках США и ЕС.  
Сам же Кадаффи - сильный политик и сдавать свои позиции (думается так) не намерен.Кроме всего прочего армия,арсеналы и т.д. пока,что под его контролем.Интересно отметить,что личная охрана  Кадаффи сформирована почти целиком из женщин...Восток вообще дело тонкое.Особливо когда дело  касается религии и женщин.Думаю, Обама, как афро-американец лучше знает такие вещи...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Живых реализуемых сделок в сфере ВТС там было у нас на отноительно небольшую сумму.


Тем не менее сумма не такая уж небольшая. Вот что говорит РОЭ:http://infox.ru/authority/defence/20...ksport__.phtml

----------


## BSA

Самое позорное, что мы снова все....непечатно...раньше это называлось близорукой политикой...хотя справедливости ради сказать не только мы одни заигрываем со странами изгоями

----------


## alexvolf

> Самое позорное, что мы снова все....непечатно...раньше это называлось близорукой политикой...хотя справедливости ради сказать не только мы одни заигрываем со странами изгоями



 BSA
 Вот те раз...
А кто определяет страны -"ИЗГОИ"? Правительство США или Израиля?
Может ООН в состав которых кстати входит Ливия.?
А что такое неблизорукая политика РФ или других стран? Наверное та,когда следуя вашей логике  надо не заигрывать с прежним руководством,а угрожая ударом "ядренной бонбы"  менять полит режим,внешний курс и руководство страны всякий раз когда по площади побегает кучка народа с дубьем и барабанами?

----------


## AC

> Тем не менее сумма не такая уж небольшая. Вот что говорит РОЭ:http://infox.ru/authority/defence/20...ksport__.phtml


А чё он так мелочится-то? Мог бы и 8 млрд назвать...  :Smile: 
Повторяю: больших контрактов не было.

----------


## APKAH

> Ливийские "контракты" по состоянию на 2011 г. так и не были законтрактованы: часть не вступила в силу, часть -- так и не была подписна.
> Живых реализуемых сделок в сфере ВТС там было у нас на отноительно небольшую сумму.
> Повторяю: больших контрактов не было.


Покрайней мере эта была самая перспективная страна для Рособоронэкспорта. ВС Ливии нуждались во всех видах вооружения, и деньги у них были. Вот кому сейчас Су-35 впарят? Ливия могла быть первой...

 Вот что теперь с Ливийским долгом в $4,6 млрд ? Списание предполагало что Ливия закупит на эту сумму российского оружия.

----------


## timsz

А не рано Ливию хороним?

Вообще, мне кажется, скоро политические критики ее подходов сообразят, что надо немного остановиться, так как нельзя зарекаться, что самим так не придется поступать.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Повторяю: больших контрактов не было.


Ну, слава богу, а то уж покой потерял.
 С одной стороны понятия больше-меньше относительны, согласен. А с другой стороны мне, как гражданину или, если хотите, обывателю от этих млрд ни холодно, ни жарко. Ни богаче, ни беднее я от них не стал и не стану. Равно как и пенсионеры (или учителя, врачи и т. д.), на которых сейчас кто-нибудь сошлется. Офф-топ, наверное, извиняюсь.

----------


## Иваныч

Всё упирается в бабки.США захватывает финансовые рынки,на ББВ(как они называют Большом Ближнем Востоке),финансами должны управлять представители от Ротшильдов.Ранее появлялась информация,что страны ББВ могут создать свою резервную валюту.
И ещё один момент,руководители ближневосточных стран у власти находились довольно длительное время,друг к другу притёрлись,и в случае чего вполне могли свои действия координировать.Новые власти вынуждены сотрудничать с США.
Революции в арабском мире,это попытка спасти доллар.

----------


## APKAH

> Вообще, мне кажется, скоро политические критики ее подходов сообразят, что надо немного остановиться, так как нельзя зарекаться, что самим так не придется поступать.


Вот "они" на это и надеются, в принципе под "кризисный" шумок можно убрать власть в любой стране. И во многих случаях много делать даже не придется - все сделает народ этой же страны.

 А чего добьются этими революциями? Да плохо, но будет то совсем худо. 1917, 1991, после этих лет всем хорошо стало ? И если для разгона выведут танки - это нормально. Вон эта шайка Немцов-Каспаров как провоцируют, американские прихвостни. Власть - это страна, и то что есть сейчас Путин, это здорово. Управлять шайкой чиновников оставшихся от Ельцина на всех уровнях власти далеко не просто. Я не могу представить что-бы творилось если бы "у руля" был кто-то другой.

*Иваныч* да, возможно это один из поводов. А единую арабскую валюту "золотой динар" еще Хуссейн намеревался сделать, за что и поплатился. 
   Новых властей и ставят для того, что бы они сотрудничали с США. Вон в Косово от безисходности даже террористов пришлось поставить у власти, Европа говорит: "так они же человеческими органами торгуют!" - но это не главное - главние что-бы они сотрудничали с США  :Rolleyes:

----------


## timsz

> А чего добьются этими революциями? Да плохо, но будет то совсем худо.


Угу. В Тунисе и Египте сейчас эйфория от легкой победы. Но потом она пройдет (а с учетом резкого снижения потока туристов пройти может быстро), и придут силы, которые начнут делить власть. Если не найдется сильный вождь, будет гражданская резня, и Каддафи еще покажется зайчиком.


Кстати, влияние на экспорт вооружение эти революции могут оказать самое положительное. В других странах могут сообразить, что сильная армия все-таки вещь полезная.

----------


## APKAH

На экспорт вряд ли, силы будут брошены на информационную войну, на удерживания своего населения от глупостей, новые технологие не помогут.
   Я вот смотрю сейчас Йемен начинает полыхать, кстати недавно тоже применили авиацию, вероятно он следующий в этой афере...
http://pik.tv/ru/news/story/ne-stixa...tingi-v-yemene
http://moscow-info.org/articles/2011/03/04/250705.phtml
   В таких "исскуственных" революциях сразу вскрываются старые междуусобные неурядицы среди гражданского населения, особенно религиозные...

----------


## Геннадий

Обама в интервью говорит, что военная акция - не исключена. Амерам свой нос в чужую ж запихнуть - хоть хлебом не корми. Сейчас они еще найдут пару-тройку соратников по идее в ООН, и - вперед.

----------


## Transit

Походу повстанцы сбили первый Су-24 ВВС Ливии (5.3.11 в р-не Рас-Лануф). Судя по видео достали из "урезанной" ЗПУ-4 14.5-мм. Экипаж погиб...
На 2:00 видна верхняя часть левого полукрыла с характерным интерцептором. Вероятно бортовой №38.

----------


## Иваныч

> Вот "они" на это и надеются, в принципе под "кризисный" шумок можно убрать власть в любой стране. И во многих случаях много делать даже не придется - все сделает народ этой же страны.
> 
>  А чего добьются этими революциями? Да плохо, но будет то совсем худо. 1917, 1991, после этих лет всем хорошо стало ? И если для разгона выведут танки - это нормально. Вон эта шайка Немцов-Каспаров как провоцируют, американские прихвостни. Власть - это страна, и то что есть сейчас Путин, это здорово. Управлять шайкой чиновников оставшихся от Ельцина на всех уровнях власти далеко не просто. Я не могу представить что-бы творилось если бы "у руля" был кто-то другой.
> 
> *Иваныч* да, возможно это один из поводов. А единую арабскую валюту "золотой динар" еще Хуссейн намеревался сделать, за что и поплатился. 
>    Новых властей и ставят для того, что бы они сотрудничали с США. Вон в Косово от безисходности даже террористов пришлось поставить у власти, Европа говорит: "так они же человеческими органами торгуют!" - но это не главное - главние что-бы они сотрудничали с США


То что происходит в Ливии не революция,речь можно вести о грубом вмешательстве во внутренние дела суверенного государства со стороны транснациональных корпораций, кровно заинтересованных в том, чтобы прибрать к своим рукам весьма лакомый кусочек в виде ливийских нефтяных месторождений.
Интернет-ресурс PuppetWorld опубликовал материал, в котором утверждается, что за событиями в Тунисе и Египте стоит  клан Ротшильдов. Мотив – желание уничтожить своих потенциальных конкурентов – исламские банки. Банки эти, несмотря на кризис и его последствия, стремительно развиваются, и они гораздо стабильнее западных. 
Исламская экономика стоит на той позиции, что «деньги пахнут». Например, Вы не можете пользоваться деньгами, полученными от алкоголя, даже если этот алкоголь продан пьющим немусульманам. Исламские банки потенциально способны переманить к себе большое число клиентов, в т. ч. даже и в Европе, где, как известно, процент мусульманского населения неуклонно растет.
 В последнем докладе Business Intelligence по Ближнему Востоку это мнение выражено лучше всего: «Если Исламскому Банку Абу-Даби удастся затея с внедрением услуг для мусульман, то для него откроется весь рынок. Мы уже видели, как некоторые местные банки начинают продвигать свои исламские продукты в контексте предстоящей схватки за потребителей, которая, как они полагают, вот-вот начнется». 
В статье The New York Times «Исламский банкинг поднимается за счет нефтяного богатства, догоняя немусульманский».
Этот бизнес теперь носит по-настоящему глобальный характер, считает Хаваджа Мохаммад Салман Юнис, управляющий директор подразделения Kuwait Finance House – второго по величине исламского банка Малайзии. «В следующие 3-5 лет мы увидим появление исламских банков в Австралии, Китае, Японии и других частях мира», – заявил он».
Таким образом, крупнейшие европейские банковские дома, в т. ч. и Ротшильды, оказались перед угрозой потери своих прибылей. Тем более что в мае 2010 года Эль Матери, зять свергнутого президента Туниса Бен Али, открыл первый исламский банк Туниса – банк Зитуна.
В статье в PuppetWorld,говорилось,что это подрывало власть и прибыли центрального банка страны, которым владеют Ротшильды и их сообщники. Ответный удар не заставил себя ждать. 20 января 2011 года, на следующий день после того, как 33 члена клана Бен Али были арестованы за «преступления против нации», первый исламский банк Зитуна был поглощен Центральным Банком Туниса (т. е., по сути, банком, подконтрольным Ротшильдам).
Нынешние арабские «революции» совершаются под предлогом установления демократии и свержения деспотов, но их реальной целью является сначала создать хаос и вакуум руководства для того, чтобы затем предложить экстренное решение: усадить марионетку, которая будет слушаться Ротшильдов. «Ротшильды хотят, чтобы мусульмане перешли от политического угнетения жестоких диктаторов к экономическому рабству, подконтрольному банкиру лорда Ротшильда… Граждане получают свободу слова и собраний, но становятся экономическими рабами».

Если ещё к этому прибавить информацию,полученную вчера от Национального банка Китая,о том,что Китайский юань,становится мировой резервной валютой,то доллару не позавидуешь.
Возможно американцы знали,о решение Китая заранее,и поэтому начали борьбу за финансовые рынки.

Кстати,наша дума готовит законопроект,о закрытии финансовой ситемы.Всем известные пластиковые карточки "ВИЗА" и прочие фактически упраздняются.Скоро по ним нельзя будет снимать деньги за рубежом.Мера явно не либеральная,с чего-бы это?

----------


## Иваныч

Министр обороны США Гейтс признал, что в нынешних условиях воздушная блокада Ливии практически невозможна без большой войны, а на войну сил недостаточно.

Председатель объед.комитета нач.штабов (амер.Генштаб) адмирал Муллен заявил, что по данным Пентагона вопреки утверждениям СМИ до этой среды не было налётов авиации на повстанцев. Дословно:
In support of Gates' point, Adm. Mike Mullen, chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, said that despite media reports of Libyan aircraft attacking rebel areas, the Pentagon had not confirmed any air attacks. He also said it must be assumed that Libya's air defenses are substantial. 

После этого начался скандал между Пентагоном и Госдепом, и между США и Англией, настаивающей на военной операции. Пришлось вмешаться Обаме.

Ничего этого в рос.СМИ не было. Американские правые газеты оказываются даже более объективными, чем рос.СМИ.

Вот ссылка на материал,правда он на английском.
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...030300542.html

----------


## 13th

> Походу повстанцы сбили первый Су-24 ВВС Ливии (5.3.11 в р-не Рас-Лануф). Судя по видео достали из "урезанной" ЗПУ-4 14.5-мм. Экипаж погиб...
> На 2:00 видна верхняя часть левого полукрыла с характерным интерцептором. Вероятно бортовой №38.


Есть чуть более подробное видео от CBS, там больше фрагментов самолета, в том числе стойка шасси.

Меткого стрелка зовут Тарик Фатхи Бушалла (Tariq Fathi Bu shaala).

----------


## Transit

> Есть чуть более подробное


Фотографии из блога Аль-Джазиры. Видна эмблема 1124-й эскадрильи (АБ Гурдабия, Сирт).

----------


## APKAH

*Иваныч* Спасибо за интересные данные!  :Smile: 
Приятно что есть хоть маленькая часть людей понимающая тонкие ходы нынешней истории!

*Transit* 
Значит все же сбили...  :Frown: 
да еще старой ЗПУ-4... есть ли данные почему летчики не катапультировались ?

----------


## 13th

Подтверждается бортовой номер сбитого Су-24 (№ 38).

----------


## timsz

> На экспорт вряд ли, силы будут брошены на информационную войну, на удерживания своего населения от глупостей, новые технологие не помогут.


Танк - одно из лучших средств удерживания от глупости. Новые технологии не нужны. И информационные скорее относятся к новым. Ими мало кто владеет.

----------


## AC

> Подтверждается бортовой номер сбитого Су-24 (№ 38).


Да, типа показали:
http://elhangardetj.blogspot.com/201...derribado.html

----------


## timsz

> Подтверждается бортовой номер сбитого Су-24 (№ 38).


А что он в руках держит с номером 38?

----------


## APKAH

а что в этих небольших коробках из Северной Кореи?
Никак начинка для модернизированных корейцами ливийских отрк "SCUD-C"  :Wink: 


Французская доработка для ВВС Ирака и Ливии. Миг-23БН с неубираемой штангой от Миража Ф-1

----------


## APKAH

Захваченная техника повстанцев:

----------


## AC

> А что он в руках держит с номером 38?


Возможно, от пилона какая-то деталь (кусок)... Или на чем еще принято иногода "синхронно" номера бортов дублировать???

Типовая схема окраски ливийских Су-24МК, в частности, тут:
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Libya...4MK/1349908/L/

----------


## AC

> Тем не менее сумма не такая уж небольшая. Вот что говорит РОЭ:http://infox.ru/authority/defence/20...ksport__.phtml


И, кстати именно сам *РОЭ*, а не Чемезов, говорит гораздо честнее и ближе к реалиям:

МОСКВА, 9 мар - РИА Новости. Глава Рособоронэкспорта Анатолий Исайкин ... подчеркнул, что ... "Сама цифра *4 миллиарда*, я думаю, это упущенная выгода на несколько лет вперед. Это темы, которые находятся на стадии переговоров и перспективы, которые *могли бы* вылиться в контракты. Цифра приблизительная", - сказал Исайкин. Что касается пакетного соглашения с Ливией, он отметил, что *контракты были подписаны, но не вступили в силу*. "*Пока этого не произошло, то и потери будут минимальными*", - добавил Исайкин.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да мы ведь и говорим об упущенной выгоде.
P.S. Выше я уже написал о своем отношении к размерам этих потерь.

----------


## Иваныч

> Да мы ведь и говорим об упущенной выгоде.
> P.S. Выше я уже написал о своем отношении к размерам этих потерь.


Президент РФ Медведев ввёл санкции против Ливии-читаю строку на канале Россия 24.
Чего тут рассуждать об упущенной выгоде."Демократию на деньги не меняют".)

----------


## AC

> Президент РФ Медведев ввёл санкции против Ливии-читаю строку на канале Россия 24


И правильно сделал...  :Smile:

----------


## Transit

Сирия отрицает участие своих летчиков в боевых действиях на территории Ливии, уточняя, что похороны офицера ВВС *полковника Ахмеда Эль-Гариба*, 40 лет, связаны с авиационной катастрофой на территории своей страны. По предварительным данным инцидент произошел во время тренировочного полета, в результате отказа двигателя на взлете, 4-го марта 2011 года.

7-го марта тело полковника было доставлено на его родину в город Саламия, округ Хама, вертолетом Ми-8 ВВС Сирии. В тот же день прошли траурные мероприятия, на которых присутствовали коллеги погибшего и высшее руководство ВВС.

----------


## APKAH

> И правильно сделал...


А объясните, а чего правильного? Сидел бы уж да помалкивал. Он часто делает свои громкие заявления, не понять кому в угоду...также и против Ирана санкции вводил, и командира сгоревшей в/ч ВМФ уволил, и что для России нефть выше 70$ за баррель не выгодно и многие другие громкие заявления. Своего мнения не имеет, а только с умным видом рассказывает.
    Если Путин в таких делах ставил точку зрения России, или "помалкивал" там где надо, то Медведев все старается Западу угодить, посмотрите, "мы так же думаем как в Европе". На Горбачева чем то похож. И еще учит Путина не пиариться. ИМХО конечно, сорри за отступление от темы

----------


## Иваныч

> И правильно сделал...


Байдену приятное сделал.

----------


## AC

> А объясните, а чего правильного? Сидел бы уж да помалкивал. Он часто делает свои громкие заявления, не понять кому в угоду...


Напишите президенту!  :Smile: 




> также и против Ирана санкции вводил,


Правильно делал




> и командира сгоревшей в/ч ВМФ уволил,


Неправильно делал (мое мнение), хотя полное право имел...




> и что для России нефть выше 70$ за баррель не выгодно и многие другие громкие заявления. Своего мнения не имеет, а только с умным видом рассказывает.


А чьё имеет?




> Если Путин в таких делах ставил точку зрения России, или "помалкивал" там где надо, то Медведев все старается Западу угодить, посмотрите, "мы так же думаем как в Европе". На Горбачева чем то похож. И еще учит Путина не пиариться...


Не представляю себе человека, учащего Путина...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Байдену приятное сделал.


Байдену и без него прияное сделали:
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1598061
 :Smile:

----------


## Иваныч

> Байдену и без него прияное сделали:
> http://www.kommersant.ru/doc.aspx?DocsID=1598061


Встреча Путина с Байденом.Вопрос, кто кому приятное делал?
Разговор для России ничего не обещающий.
Их интересует только наш рынок.Кстати Аэрофлот кажется покупает 
8 Боингов.

----------


## timsz

> И еще учит Путина не пиариться.


Не стоит переносить взаимоотношения персонажей спектакля на взаимоотношения актеров. ;)



> ИМХО конечно, сорри за отступление от темы


Присоединяюсь)

----------


## MADMAX

Фото с Триполи, прошлого года, ноябрьские...
Источник: http://forum.scramble.nl/viewtopic.php?p=480881#p480881

----------


## Иваныч

"Как мы сообщали, Министерство обороны Украины официально опровергло информацию американского разведывательно-аналитического издания STRATFOR о том, что украинские летчики пилотировали МиГи, из которых расстреливали демонстрантов в Ливии...

Как сообщил нам другой источник в спецслужбе, теперь вербовка происходит, как правило, в соседних странах, например, Польше или России. Там же выдают задаток. Большим спросом и, соответственно, большими деньгами пользуются летчики и операторы ПВО. Там зарплаты доходят до 6 тысяч долларов, а если идут реальные боевые действия (вроде Афганистана), то вознаграждение может быть и 12 тысяч. Всего, по неофициальным данным, только в Африке (Ливия, Чад, Ангола, Нигерия и пр.) по нелегальным контрактам служат до 100 наших боевых пилотов и специалистов ПВО. Причем, по словам нашего источника, и в Ливии есть боевые самолеты, пилотируемые украинскими пилотами!...

Однако самой привилегированной кастой у «авиазаробитчан» считаются летчики боевой авиации. «В отличие от нас — транспортников, «бойцы» работают по контракту с правительствами африканских стран. Но устроиться в военные летчики крайне сложно — нужно иметь допуск и серьезный налет на истребителях и штурмовиках, которые имеются на вооружении в данной стране. Например, один мой сослуживец давно работает по контракту военным пилотом в Африке — загребает там огромные деньги!» — по секрету признается Артем. По уверениям летчика, украинских пилотов можно встретить в рядах ВВС Ливии, Мозамбика и Анголы. «Мой сослуживец поначалу работал в Анголе — обучал местных летать на МиГах, которые им поставляли при СССР. Потом перебрался в Ливию — там платили намного больше — по 10 тысяч динаров (более 8 тысяч долларов). Он всю семью забрал с собой в Ливию. Там ему присвоили звание офицера — инструктора ливийских ВВС — обучает ливийских летчиков летать на МиГ-21 и МиГ-23".
http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14226318.html

До рзвала Союза у нас было 1,5 тыс военных самолетов и более 2 тыс летчиков, – говорит Алексей Мельник, ведущий эксперт военных программ Центра Разумкова. – Но сейчас у большинства специалистов работы нет. Экс-президент Виктор Ющенко озвучивал цифры, что за безопасность нашего неба отвечают сейчас всего 200 пилотов. А ведь сотни военных лётчиков никуда не исчезли: все они начали поиски работы – легальные или полулегальные"...

В то же время по поводу Ливии он верит на 100% заявлениям украинского Минобороны, что официально ни один военный там не работает. "Однако это не означает, что отставники не могли заключить контракт с ливийскими военными. Все диктаторские режимы лелеют свою армию – потому что это оплот их власти. Муаммар Каддафи – не исключение, и у него много военной техники советского производства. Единственное могу сказать, что французы и британцы поставляют намного больше наёмников, чем украинцы. Мы в этом не лидеры", - подытожил эксперт".

http://rus.newsru.ua/ukraine/23feb2011/zaletchiki.html

----------


## Полешук

> *Transit* 
> Значит все же сбили... 
> да еще старой ЗПУ-4... есть ли данные почему летчики не катапультировались ?


Не обязательно сбили.

После отлета 2-х Миражей на Мальту по новостям еще сообщали, что два пилота боевого самолета отказались во время полета что-то там бомбить и катапультировались. Самолет где-то упал.

Если пилота два на одном боевом самолете, то это скорее всего Су-24МК.
Вот обломки этого Су-24МК и были, скорее всего, найдены и так разафишированы...

----------


## AC

> Не обязательно сбили.
> После отлета 2-х Миражей на Мальту по новостям еще сообщали, что два пилота боевого самолета отказались во время полета что-то там бомбить и катапультировались. Самолет где-то упал.
> Если пилота два на одном боевом самолете, то это скорее всего Су-24МК.
> Вот обломки этого Су-24МК и были, скорее всего, найдены и так разафишированы...


Там ведь тела были еще -- при обломках-то -- "разафишированы"...

----------


## Transit

> После отлета 2-х Миражей на Мальту по новостям еще сообщали, что два пилота боевого самолета отказались во время полета что-то там бомбить и катапультировались. Самолет где-то упал.


23.02.2011 в районе Аждабии упал Су-22УМ-3К (летчики Аттиа Абдель Салем аль Абдали и Али Омар Каддафи катапультировались) 1032-й эскадрильи с АБ Гурдабия. Это событие освещалось и нашей прессой и западной. 
Вот видео с места падения, на одном из обломков читается серийный номер (с/н 175323*81905*). А та штука похожая на снаряд - вероятно балласт с законцовки стабилизатора.

----------


## APKAH

Ливийскому лидеру Муаммару Каддафи, его окружению и родственникам запрещен въезд в Россию и транзитный проезд через территорию страны. Указ об этом, подписал президент РФ Дмитрий Медведев.

----------


## Полешук

> 23.02.2011 в районе Аждабии упал Су-22УМ-3К (летчики Аттиа Абдель Салем аль Абдали и Али Омар Каддафи катапультировались) 1032-й эскадрильи с АБ Гурдабия. Это событие освещалось и нашей прессой и западной. 
> Вот видео с места падения, на одном из обломков читается серийный номер (с/н 175323*81905*). А та штука похожая на снаряд - вероятно балласт с законцовки стабилизатора.


Ну чтож, вопрос снимается... :Frown:

----------


## APKAH

Попытка проведения демократического митинга в столице Китая. Как это происходит в Китае :)

Не стесняясь в статье "Voice of America" приводятся следующие слова:
 "Активисты объединённые через интернет, с целью организации митингов, надеются съимитировать беспорядки, подобные тем, что уже привели к отставкам правительств в Египте и Тунисе."

----------


## APKAH

Ливийский лидер Муаммар Каддафи в интервью немецкому телеканалу RTL 15 марта заявил, что утратил доверие ко всем странам Запада, кроме Германии, сообщает Reuters.

"Мы не доверяем их компаниям, они все вступили в заговор против нас. Наши нефтяные контракты уйдут российским, китайским и индийским фирмам. Запад будет забыт", - пообещал Каддафи.

----------


## Sveto

> " Наши нефтяные контракты уйдут *российским*, китайским и индийским фирмам. Запад будет забыт", - пообещал Каддафи.


И что Россия делает?

"Ливийскому лидеру Муаммару Каддафи, его окружению и родственникам запрещен въезд в Россию и транзитный проезд через территорию страны. Указ об этом, подписал президент РФ Дмитрий Медведев."
"President Dmitry MedvedevDmitry Medvedev signed the order to banned all types of weapons, arms and other related materials.He added also to inspect all cargo going through Libya.Thus, this will support anti-Gaddafi protesters and lessen threats of the unrest"

Россия делает все такое же какое СССР/Россия делала к Югославия в 1991-1999. :Frown: 

Сербы также забыли быстро что Каддафи был один редкий друг в 90им

----------


## Полешук

> Из пустыни на море
> Ливийские повстанцы заявляют, что их самолеты потопили два корабля Каддафи
> 
> ....
> 
> В то же время спутниковый телеканал «Аль-Джазира» сообщил, что повстанцы все еще пытаются оказывать сопротивление в городе. Более того, представители оппозиции утверждают, что принадлежащие им самолеты сумели потопить два корабля ВМФ Ливии у восточного побережья страны неподалеку от Адждабии. Третий уничтоженный корабль собирался атаковать с моря нефтеналивной порт Марса-эль-Брега, где в промышленной зоне располагаются оборонительные порядки формирований оппозиционного Переходного национального совета, передает ИТАР-ТАСС. *Откуда на вооружении у повстанцев появились боевые самолеты, не уточняется*, однако ранее сообщалось, что на сторону оппозиции перешли многие военнослужащие и целые воинские части. О каких-либо поставках вооружения и техники повстанцам из-за рубежа информации нет, хотя известно, что на востоке страны присутствуют спецподразделения зарубежных государств.
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.vz.ru/society/2011/3/15/475916.html

Как думаете, могло такое быть или пропаганда?

----------


## timsz

Теоретически могло.

----------


## APKAH

> Сербы также забыли быстро что Каддафи был один редкий друг в 90им


В "демократическом" правительстве стран восточной Европы просто не принято открывать рот или не поддерживать внешнюю политику США. в странах подконтрольных американской политике. Почти все правительства стран восточной Европы под американским контролем. 

*Полешук*



> представители оппозиции утверждают


уж они напридумывают покруче аль-джазиры. Без фактов не поверю. Довольно странно что не использовали авиацию ранее, да и что за авиация, сельскохозяйственная/гражданская? Даже если у них есть пилоты и техники, боевые машины им в воздух вряд ли удастся поднять.

МИД Великобритании:



> Международное сообщество приближается к тому моменту, когда сможет принять военное решение для защиты населения Ливии от авиации полковника Муаммара Каддафи.
> Хейг также заявил, что нужно рассмотреть возможность «открытых и срочных» поставок оружия повстанцам, чтобы избежать повторения «ошибок» войны в Боснии в 1999 году. Министр отметил, что решение ООН об эмбарго на поставки оружия в Ливию может быть пересмотрено в пользу оснащения повстанцев.


   Во как! После таких выступлений глядишь и Медведев опять что-то заявит, главное не Лавров, по чьей части об этом следует говорить, а Медведев,  неопытный в политике преподаватель влезает с головой во внешнюю политику, лучше бы уделял внимание системе ЖКХ, где у него миллиардами уводят.

   А в то же время посмотрим на Бахрейн, где происходит аналогичное развитие событий - там правящая американцам угодная монархия. Тоже демонстрации, тоже какая-то часть народа хочет революции и изменений. И что происходит? 12 марта глава Пентагона прибывает в Бахрейн. А уже вечером 13 марта Саудовский 1000-й контингент входит в Бахрейн для подавления демонстраций. Саудовские танки вошли еще 28 февраля. Демократия - это когда выгодно США, полное сотрудничество, а "кто не с нами" как сказал Буш, "тот против нас". Живем мы в эпоху глобального передела мира.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Во как! После таких выступлений глядишь и Медведев опять что-то заявит, главное не Лавров, по чьей части об этом следует говорить, а Медведев,  неопытный в политике преподаватель влезает с головой во внешнюю политику, лучше бы уделял внимание системе ЖКХ, где у него миллиардами уводят.


Хочу Вам возразить, уважаемый АРКАН.  Согласно Конституции, как раз внешняя политика является прерогативой президента, а ЖКХ-это вотчина прмьера.



> А в то же время посмотрим на Бахрейн, где происходит аналогичное развитие событий - там правящая американцам угодная монархия. Тоже демонстрации, тоже какая-то часть народа хочет революции и изменений. И что происходит? 12 марта глава Пентагона прибывает в Бахрейн. А уже вечером 13 марта Саудовский 1000-й контингент входит в Бахрейн для подавления демонстраций. Саудовские танки вошли еще 28 февраля. Демократия - это когда выгодно США, полное сотрудничество, а "кто не с нами" как сказал Буш, "тот против нас". Живем мы в эпоху глобального передела мира.


А вот с этим согласен, хотя "кто не с нами-тот против нас" сказал первым вовсе не Буш. 
  Это такая выборочная демократия, которая с успехом применяется и в России.
P.S. Хотя, это уже не про Ливию, извиняюсь.

----------


## 13th

Вроде как сбили МиГ-21.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbInkCFqyJQ

----------


## Transit

> Вроде как сбили МиГ-21


Похоже, что это самолет повстанцев. Летчик катапультировался севернее Бенгази после отказа двигателя.
В самом начале событий восставшие захватили город Тобрук и находившуюся в 16 км южнее авиабазу "Гамаль Абдель Нассер" (Аль-Адем), где базировалась 1021-я аэ на истребителях МиГ-21бис. Какая то часть самолетов могла достаться им в более менее сносном состоянии.

Отмечу, что о изношенности матчасти 1021-й аэ говорили сами Ливийцы ещё два года назад, после того как 14.06.2008 года в ходе тренировочного полета с АБ "Гамаль Абдель Насер" упал один МиГ-21. После отказа двигателя летчик к-н Салах Шуайб Альсенкери увел самолет в сторону от деревни Кемепут, но сам уже не успел катапультироваться. Эскадрилью планировалось одной из первых переоснастить новыми самолетами.

----------


## Полешук

> Франция пообещала напасть на Ливию через несколько часов
> 
> 
> 
> Правительство Франции намерено начать военную операцию в Ливии в течение нескольких часов. Об этом 18 марта сообщает Agence France-Presse со ссылкой на заявление представителя правительства Франсуа Баруэна (Francois Baroin). 
> 
> По словам Баруэна, цель будущей операции - защитить население Ливии и поддержать его стремление к свободе. О характере операции ничего не сообщается, однако ранее AFP со ссылкой на источники в дипломатических кругах уточняло, что речь идет о нанесении авиаударов по охваченной гражданской войной стране. Представитель правительства в своем заявлении ограничился оборотом "нанесение ударов". 
> 
> О готовности присоединиться к операции в Ливии также заявили в правительстве Норвегии - соответствующее заявление сделал министр обороны Грете Фаремо. В ближайшее время решение об участии в авиаударах должен принять парламент Дании. Польша от участия в операции отказалась, но предложила помощь в виде тылового обеспечения. 
> ...


http://lenta.ru/news/2011/03/18/swiftly/
Ну что?
Поехали....

Как гриться - на воре и шапка горит (с)

Видать слова Саифа Каддафи о финансироывании предвыборной компании Кольки не беспочвены...

Что там у "лягушатников" в этом регионе?
Где-то читал что одна эскадрилья Миражей уже в Чаде, но возможно это ОБС...

----------


## AC

Все. Убьют Каддафи

----------


## Полешук

> Все. Убьют Каддафи


А может кто по подробней расклад по ВВС/ПВО Ливии сделать. Что там боеспособного осталось, что может белорусами и украинцами доработано?
Ту-22 еще могут летать или уже металлолом?

Я так понимаю Французы и Бриты без США могут только бесполетную зону обеспечивать, а с изоляцией района боевых действий у них не очень?

Кто что может высказать?

----------


## Иваныч

В 1986 г. США провели против Каддафи две последовательных операций: "Пожар в прерии" (23-26 марта) и "Каньон Эльдорадо" (15-17 апреля). Первая касалась разведки системы ПВО Ливии, выявления ее сильных и слабых сторон. Вторая - авиационно-бомбовые удары по конкретным ливийским объектам.

Группу военных советников СССР в Ливии воглавлял генерал-лейтенант В. Жданов, а его заместителем по ПВО являлся генерал-майор В. Дронов. С их помощью национальные кадры строили ПВО Ливии, осваивали боевую технику. Столицу Триполи прикрывали 2 зенитно-ракетные бригады смешанного состава (ЗРК С-75 М "Десна" и С-125М "Нева-М") и 2 бригады "Квадрат". Город Бенгази с военно-морской базой и аэродромом Бенина в то время прикрывали 2 бригады ЗРК С-75М, С-125М и "Квадрат". В районе г. Сирта с аэродромом были развернуты 3 бригады, в том числе с новыми ЗРК С-200ВЭ "Вега" (два дивизиона) и вышеупомянутыми комплексами. 

США сосредоточили у ливийских берегов группировку сил в составе трех авианосцев ("Саратога", "Корал Си", "Америка"), - 294 палубных самолета и вертолета, 36 боевых кораблей (в т.ч. крейсер "Йорктаун" и эсминец "Кэрон", 4 атомные подводные лодки (типа "Лос-Анджелес") и около 50 самолетов обеспечения ВВС и ВМС. Учения американцев начались в ночь с 23 на 24 марта.

Американцы, зная о наличии в Ливии ПВО, стремились выявить ее рабочие частоты. Советским специалистам участвовать в боевых действиях запрещалось. Команду на открытие огня по нарушителям мог дать только лично М. Каддафи. Около часа дня в воздухе на различных высотах находились до 100 самолетов США. В высшей точке барражировали самолеты ДРЛО Е-2С "Хокай", ниже ЕА-6В "Проулер" - постановщики помех.

В 13 часов 50 минут на дальности 115 км два дивизиона "Веги" произвели пуск по одной ракете по двум только что взлетевшим с авианосца целям. Нарушители, уходя от ракет, пытались выполнять противоракетные маневры, но были поражены. Через 3 часа первый дежурный дивизион пуском еще одной ракеты на дальности от 100 до 75 км сбивает еще один одиночный американский штурмовик. 

26 марта нарушений воздушного пространства Ливии уже не было, а на следующий день американцы объявили о завершении учений, и авианосцы отошли к о. Сицилия. 

В середине апреля того же года США приступили к осуществлению второй операции "Каньон Эльдорадо". Поводом стал взрыв 5 апреля дискотеки "Ля Белле" в Западном Берлине. Авианалеты по Триполи и другим городам были предприняты с помощью местных активистов "пятой колонной" - цели подсвечивались радиомаяками. В основном это оказались мирные кварталы. Одна из бомб попала в резиденцию М. Каддафи и погибла его приемная дочь. 

Вся ПВО практически была подавлена американскими средствами РЭБ. Американцы преодолевали ПВО Ливии на высотах 180-200 футов (50-60 м). Это был типичный встречный удар разных групп самолетов по сходящимся направлениям, ранее применявшийся ВВС США во Вьетнаме. 

Ливийские ПВО сбило в первую ночь один Ф-111Ф, еще один поврежден. Были сбиты еще 5 целей, в основном беспилотные летательные аппараты. В течение 16 и 17 апреля авиация 6-го американского флота совершала лишь демонстрационные полеты без захода в зоны поражения ливийских ЗРК, не нарушая воздушного пространства страны.

----------


## muk33

А можно ссылку, где сбитые самолеты (в вашем посте я насчитал 4) подтверждаются другими источниками?

----------


## Daemonmike

Очень похоже, что Ливию будут бомбить...




> Скажите, Каддафи может чем-то американцам напакостить? Авианосец потопить не чем? Модернизированные Су-24 есть, а что подвесить можно?


Посмотрел, что есть у ливийцев на картах гугл:
1) В г. Триполи - Mitiga Int Airport (Миг-23, Миг-25, L-39 )
2) Недалеко от г. Бенгази - (Миг-23/Су-24)
3) Северо-восточнее г. Мадират-Хун - Al Jufra Air Base (Миг-25, Ту-22). Насчитал этих Ту-22 - 7 шт. 
4) Южнее г. Себка  - Sabha Air Port (Миг-25)
5) Восточнее г. Аль-Байда -  El Beida Airport (Миг-23/Су-24)
6) Biral Airport (Uwaynat) - (Миг-23/Су-24, L-39)
7) Недалеко от Kufrah - крупная авиабаза (самолетов не видно)

Из статей, ПВО представлено С-75,  С-125, С-200, Квадрат, Шилка, Кроталь.

----------


## Иваныч

> А можно ссылку, где сбитые самолеты (в вашем посте я насчитал 4) подтверждаются другими источниками?


Я-же написал,НАКОПАЛ.
Об этом есть материалы в ВИКИПЕДИИ.Насколько они правдоподобны,не знаю.
Проблема в другом,будут ливийцы(а точнее будет-ли ливийская элита организовывать "народ") сопротивляться,или нет?
И Каддафи непричём,сдадут его ближайщие соратники или нет,как сдали Садама.
Решение "РФ воздержалась" в СБ ООН,насколько я понимаю продиктовано
в том числе и этим.Имеет-ли "желание" ливийская элита организовывать сопротивление?Другими словами,а ей это нужно?
К примеру сербы предпочли не слишком сопротивляться,а сдали Милошевича.
Наверное интересы РФ страдают,но как-то надо минимизировать последствия.

----------


## 13th

В Бенгази грохнулся самолет.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMZCvBWZSZI

МиГ-23. 

http://cencio4.wordpress.com/2011/03...over-benghazi/

----------


## Sveto

> Решение "РФ воздержалась" в СБ ООН,насколько я понимаю продиктовано
> в том числе и этим.


Здесь нет вопрос насколько людей поддерживают Каддафи.(даже оно ясно-Каддафи не смог сделать этот большой успех без поддержки большой части народа.)

Россия была доложна задержит узаконение интервенции НАТО на независимой свободной стране.И снова она не проходила етот вопрос. 
Какая страна будет следующая? Северная Корея? Белорссия?  В конце это может быть Россия!

----------


## kfmut

> Россия была доложна задержит узаконение интервенции НАТО на независимой свободной стране.И снова она не проходила етот вопрос. 
> Какая страна будет следующая? Северная Корея? Белорссия? Северная Корея? В конце это может быть Россия!


Проблема в том что имея нефтегазозависимую экономику, РФ не может думать о своих долгосрочных интересах. Мировая нестабильность выгодна Минфину, правительству... Космические цены на нефть позволяют не только наполнить бюджет, но и вместе с тотальным сокращением расходной части бюджета в перспективе получить рост за счёт получения сверхзапланированных доходов и их инвестирования в экономику... Однако вместо "запланированной" инфляции 8-9% имеем больше 15%, при этом стоимость нефти за год изменилась ~20%, так что фокус с ростом экономики, видимо, не удался... Поэтому наша внешняя политика и дальше останется такой же, чтобы мы опять не скатились в долговую яму 90-ых :-(

----------


## МиГ-23

Libya Live
Live coverage of events in Libya as a fighter plane is shot down and Nato forces prepare to meet in Paris to discuss military options
Ливия Live 
Прямой репортаж о событиях в Ливии, как истребитель сбит и НАТО готовятся к встрече в Париже, чтобы обсудить военные варианты
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worl...ibya-Live.html

----------


## Дёс

Видел фото сбитого самолета с боку - так на нем он больше похож на Мираж F-1. А на этом фото, конечно, больше на Мигарь, но и на Мираж тоже смахивает.

----------


## Дёс

> Здесь нет вопрос насколько людей поддерживают Каддафи.(даже оно ясно-Каддафи не смог сделать этот большой успех без поддержки большой части народа.)
> 
> Россия была доложна задержит узаконение интервенции НАТО на независимой свободной стране.И снова она не проходила етот вопрос. 
> Какая страна будет следующая? Северная Корея? Белорссия?  В конце это может быть Россия!


Привет сербским братьям из Украины! Я правильно понял - ты серб?! Безусловно, НАТО нужно останавливать везде! Мы у себя на Украине немало сделали, чтоб НАТО не пришло к нам! Для меня это была личная задача! 
Но вот что меня всегда удивляло, так это то, что большой процент населения Сербии и Черногории  желает вступить в НАТО!!! Так же,  большинство братского нам народа хочет вступления в Евросоюз! Я не понимаю - как это может быть! Они же совсем недавно вас бомбили, разносили Ваши города, убивали женщин и детей! У нас на Украине, даже при Ющаре, абсолютное большинство населения всегда было против НАТО! При том, что нас оно не бомбило! Как Вашим властям удалось так промыть людям мозги! Мне просто интересно! Без обид!

----------


## alexvolf

> Привет сербским братьям из Украины! Я правильно понял - ты серб?! Безусловно, НАТО нужно останавливать везде! Мы у себя на Украине немало сделали, чтоб НАТО не пришло к нам! Для меня это была личная задача! 
> Но вот что меня всегда удивляло, так это то, что большой процент населения Сербии и Черногории  желает вступить в НАТО!!! Так же,  большинство братского нам народа хочет вступления в Евросоюз! Я не понимаю - как это может быть! Они же совсем недавно вас бомбили, разносили Ваши города, убивали женщин и детей! У нас на Украине, даже при Ющаре, абсолютное большинство населения всегда было против НАТО! При том, что нас оно не бомбило! Как Вашим властям удалось так промыть людям мозги! Мне просто интересно! Без обид!


 Дёс
 Так держать! 
Как -бы западные политики не старались втереть мысль о том,что сегодняшнее НАТО это скорей политорганизация-стоящая на рельсах борьбы с международным терроризмом и провозглащающая пацифизские лозунги типа "Мы за мир во всем мире" всем ясно, что это прежний Волк одевший на себя овечъю шкуру,притом за хвост которого постоянно дергают все-теже янки показывая ему очередную жертву...

----------


## Spirit

> Libya Live
> Live coverage of events in Libya as a fighter plane is shot down and Nato forces prepare to meet in Paris to discuss military options
> Ливия Live 
> Прямой репортаж о событиях в Ливии, как истребитель сбит и НАТО готовятся к встрече в Париже, чтобы обсудить военные варианты
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worl...ibya-Live.html


По Euronews сказали это самолет повстанцев сбитый войсками Каддафи штурмующих Бенгази.

----------


## kfmut

> У нас на Украине, даже при Ющаре, абсолютное большинство населения всегда было против НАТО! При том, что нас оно не бомбило! Как Вашим властям удалось так промыть людям мозги! Мне просто интересно! Без обид!


Дёс, у Украины нехилый внешний долг МВФ, прикиньте сами кто у вас "музыку заказывает"! Такой дорогой уже куча стран прошла... Без обид...

----------


## Redav

> Я-же написал,НАКОПАЛ.


_...все ходы записаны_ (с)
http://www.redstar.ru/2001/08/29_08/2_01.html
а то как-то не хорошо получается... процитировали чужой текст, а автора побоку  :Cool:

----------


## Redav

> ...
> Россия была доложна задержит узаконение интервенции НАТО на независимой свободной стране.И снова она не проходила етот вопрос.


Что за страна Россия... вечно за кого-то должна воевать, страдать... пока граждане особождаемо-защищаемой страны чаи пьют и рассуждают про свое светлое завтра... без "диктата" России (царской, большевистской и т.д. и т.п.)
 :Biggrin: 




> Какая страна будет следующая?


Ну... например Черногория. (без наездов) Будет народ этой страны все как один биться с ненавистными оккупантами или уже сейчас в этой стране доминирует идея о вступлении в НАТО?

Россия свое слово сказала http://www.redstar.ru/2001/08/29_08/2_01.html а что по поводу событий в Ливии сказала официально Черногория?  :Cool:

----------


## Sveto

> Пчто большой процент населения Сербии и Черногории  желает вступить в НАТО!!!


От куда вы получаете эту информацию?:)
здесь беседа о некоторых официальных информациях
Черногоря
29%желает 40%против ,остальные не знают"воздержалась"
населенность 40% Черногорци, 32%Серби ,остальные Албанцы....
Сербия 
13%желает ,52%против ,остальные не знают"воздержалась"
населенность:  	83% Serbs, 4% Hungarians, 2% Bosniaks, 11% other

Но как важна эта информация?
НАТО не спрашивает референдум.Черногоря войдет в в НАТО даже и против факта что большая часть своей народа против входа в ту организацию. Вы увидите хорватский сценарий (это будет решением Думы)

Вы говорите что 700 000 гражданина Черногори могут сделать что-то эффектное против доминирования НАТО:))?

A litle in english becouse i do not have time to traslate all this:
Russian ambassador at Podgorica said few years ago:"We are not against that Monenegro enter in NATO,to be honest we are not supporting that but we have nothing against that"
So RF is not diong anything to support all of us who are against membership in NATO,while this smaller part of population who support that idea are reciving constant support from gowerment and from NATO countires.
Well that is not complete truth:)
Two days ago russian ambassador gave to a couple of us small gift calendar of "russian-montengrin firendship 1711-2011" - so i must confess i am reciving some support:))

A litle about arms trade:)
http://www.allvoices.com/contributed...negrin-company
http://balkanmonitor.wordpress.com/2...ons-on-serbia/

P.S. Dear brothers ,you are still talking with someone who recived "democracy" from air,i hope that you will never feel that.
Today libyan people will feel same "democracy".

P.P.S. There was few days ago disscusion in Podgorica about NATO.Do you know what one NATO supporter said to me? He said:"What do you want.That we will became small island in NATO ocean?Do you want again "1999." ?Who will support you,Russia?Well russian policy that we are too far from their interests" So nato propagand machine is very clear today- join us or you will get more bombs.Do not worry i will stay Russophile forever whatever happen -that tradition of my family is older than The United States Declaration of Independence:)

----------


## Redav

> Вы говорите что 700 000 гражданина Черногори могут сделать что-то эффектное против доминирования НАТО:))?


Вы считаете Россия должна сраться со всем миром и объявлять войну НАТО по любому поводу, в том числе за свободу и независимость ливийского народа?

----------


## alexvolf

> Вы считаете Россия должна сраться со всем миром и объявлять войну НАТО по любому поводу, в том числе за свободу и независимость ливийского народа?


 А при чем здесь Россия?

  Каддафи и не думает уходить на покой. 

                  Эксклюзивное интервью французской FIGARO 

 Figaro: Выступая во вторник, вы пообещали «раздавить» очаги сопротивления. Это означает, что вы готовы взять страну под контроль любой ценой, не считаясь с человеческими жертвами?

Полковник Муаммар Каддафи: Я такого не говорил. Все, что я хотел сказать, так это то, что против ливийского народа существует заговор. И каким бы  этот заговор ни был – заговор империалистов, «Аль-Каиды» или какой-либо  еще – ливийский народ должен его раздавить.

      – Ливийская армия начала операцию по восстановлению контроля над Бенгази. Вы считаете, что вернуть этот город, являющийся ядром оппозиции, под ваш  контроль, возможно без страшнейшего кровопролития?

      — Моя задача – освободить население от вооруженных банд, занявших Бенгази.  Существует риск, что эти повстанцы воспользуются мирными жителями как  человеческим щитом… Весьма возможно, что они станут убивать жителей, а повесят это на ливийскую армию.

      — Была объявлена амнистия тем военнослужащим, которые присоединились к оппозиции. Сколько человек перешли обратно на сторону армии?

      — Сначала следует напомнить, что солдаты присоединились к повстанческому движению против собственной воли. Террористы не оставили им выбора. Когда те напали на армейские казармы, то захватили военных со словами: вы должны пойти с нами, либо мы перережем вам горло. Но их число невелико, поскольку множеству солдат удалось сбежать.

      — Сколько времени потребуется вам, чтобы вернуть контроль над страной?

      — Если бы мы применяли силу, то справились бы всего за один день. Однако  наша задача – добиться постепенного расформирования этих преступных группировок различными способами, такими как окружение городов и отправка переговорщиков. В роли посредников нередко выступают видные граждане. Мы также рассчитываем на раскаявшихся солдат, которые могут помочь нам убедить своих товарищей.   

      — То есть, вы начали диалог с мятежниками? 

      — Это не те люди, с которыми можно вести диалог, так как «Аль-Каида» не  желает говорить ни с кем. Если мир хочет говорить с «Аль-Каидой», пусть тогда сам налаживает диалог с Бен Ладеном. 

      — Какую роль могут сыграть племенные вожди?

      — Они могут сыграть роль посредников и обратиться к людям с призывом  сложить оружие. Что касается приехавших из-за границы террористов, пусть  они уедут из страны, вернутся в Афганистан или на Гуантанамо.  

      — Кто же конкретно вам противостоит?

      — Здесь у меня противников нет. Все манифестации, что вы сейчас видите, на   самом деле организованы массами моих сторонников. У нас в Ливии нет  оппозиционеров. Речь идет о вооруженных группировках, которым удалось  захватить отдельные улицы и отдельные здания в отдельных городах. 

      — Тем не менее, в феврале восстание зародилось из вполне мирных 
      демонстраций…

      — Нет, все совершенно не так. Здесь у нас все требования формулируются в  рамках народных комитетов, которые представляют всех граждан. Если народ чем-то недоволен, он может выразить свои требования в этих комитетах. Народ сам руководит нашей страной, и никаких проблем тут нет. 

      — Если вам удастся отвоевать восточную часть страны, собираетесь ли вы начать реформы, чтобы удовлетворить требования мятежников?

      — Я не вижу причин для того, чтобы несущественные происшествия, с которыми мы имеем дело, могли привести к каким-либо переменам, так как в соответствии с ливийской системой власть и так уже находится в руках  народа. Народ свободен делать то, что ему хочется. Я всего лишь жду от  населения, чтобы оно пересмотрело свои отношения с заграницей.  

      — А что насчет внутренней политики? Молодые люди, с которыми нам удалось встретиться, все больше стремятся к свободе слова и лучшим экономическим  условиям. Собираетесь ли вы прислушаться к их требованиям?

      — Нашу молодежь никто не стесняет в выражении ее требований. Как я вам уже сказал, она может сделать это в народных комитетах. Мы никого не арестовываем за исключением тех людей, кто принимает участие в заговоре.   


      — Если вы вернете контроль над Бенгази, что ждет членов Национального переходного совета?

      — Очень возможно, что они ударятся в бега. В любом случае, вся эта структура – сплошная фикция. Она абсолютно бессмысленна. Ее глава – это ничтожество, жалкий человек. Все эти люди без сомнения побегут в Египет. Вчера границу с Египтом пересекли около тысячи человек: иностранцы, египтяне, афганцы, пакистанцы и ливийцы… 

      — При этом в число членов совета и тех, кто его поддерживает, входят бывшие министры, дипломаты и военные офицеры. Если они решат остаться в Ливии, вы собираетесь их арестовать или предложить амнистию?

      — Этих людей взяли в заложники. Если они останутся, я их прощу, так как это не их вина. 

      — Как вы относитесь к волнениям в соседних странах, Тунисе и Египте? 

      — Сначала я считал, что речь идет о народной революции. Но очень скоро меня ждало разочарование. Я думал, что люди искренне стремятся изменить политическую систему своих стран в пользу Джамахирии по ливийской модели. В результате же мы получили переход власти от одного президента к другому,  от бывших министров к новым. Другими словами, настоящих революций там не было.  

      — Бен Али и Мубарак были вынуждены отказаться от власти. Если это будет в   интересах вашей страны, сможете ли вы принять решение об уходе? 

      — Уходе откуда? (смеется) Я – всего-навсего вождь ливийской революции 1969 года. То есть я не могу действовать вопреки желаниям народа. В Тунисе и Египте народ выступил против правительств. В Ливии же все наоборот, народ идет вместе со мной. Разве вы не видели всех этих людей на улицах, все эти манифестации в мою поддержку? Такова воля народа.    

      — После 41 года на вашем посту разве у вас не появилось желания взять и уступить место другому, отойти от дел?

      — Я не имею никакого отношения к политике и власти. У меня нет власти,  чтобы от нее отказаться. У меня нет должности, чтобы ее уступить. 

      — Так кто же тогда управляет страной?

      — Народ, Всеобщий конгресс, народные комитеты…

      — Сегодня ваша страна переживает период кризиса, так разве возможно сейчас  все решить на уровне народных комитетов? 

      — Вся система функционирует благодаря народу. Даже наступление на мятежников ведет народ. Оружие находится в руках народа. И, даст Бог, благодаря народу все вернется на круги своя.

----------


## Transit

> Посмотрел, что есть у ливийцев на картах гугл:
> 1) В г. Триполи - Mitiga Int Airport (Миг-23, Миг-25, L-39 )
> 2) Недалеко от г. Бенгази - (Миг-23/Су-24)
> 3) Северо-восточнее г. Мадират-Хун - Al Jufra Air Base (Миг-25, Ту-22). Насчитал этих Ту-22 - 7 шт. 
> 4) Южнее г. Себка  - Sabha Air Port (Миг-25)
> 5) Восточнее г. Аль-Байда -  El Beida Airport (Миг-23/Су-24)
> 6) Biral Airport (Uwaynat) - (Миг-23/Су-24, L-39)
> 7) Недалеко от Kufrah - крупная авиабаза (самолетов не видно)
> 
> Из статей, ПВО представлено С-75,  С-125, С-200, Квадрат, Шилка, Кроталь.


МиГ-25 не летают уже как два года, а Ту-22 и того раньше. Из ЗРК в более-менее рабочем состоянии находятся только мобильные "Осы" и несколько стационарных С-75/125 в районе столицы. Защищаться нечем.

----------


## Sveto

> Вы считаете Россия должна сраться со всем миром и объявлять войну НАТО по любому поводу, в том числе за свободу и независимость ливийского народа?





> Россия была доложна задержит узаконение


то возможно не сохранило Триполи но эта интервенция не была бы законна

или стоп поддерживая НАТО в Afganistan

но я также написал:



> Сербы также забыли быстро что Каддафи был один редкий друг в 90им


В конце западные страны будут иметь нефт от Ирака,Ливии  (завтра Иран, Venezula). .им не будет нужно так много нефт от Росси

----------


## Redav

> А при чем здесь Россия?


Прочитай еще раз о чем мы с Sveto разговариваем.

----------


## Redav

> то возможно не сохранило Триполи но эта интервенция не была бы законна


 :Eek:  Черногория не входит в состав ООН? Начинайте демонстрации протеста против резолюции ООН по Ливии, требуйте от своего правительства выступить с осуждением этого решения и требованием отменить его. 
Организуйте массовый выезд черногорцев в Ливию, устройте "живой щит" на ливийских объектах...
Выдворите (не предоставляйте им места в гостиницах, не продавайте товары, продукты питания,... игнорируйте) из Черногории всех туристов граждан стран проголосовавших за "агрессию" против Ливии.
_Да пребудет с тобой сила_ (с)




> или стоп поддерживая НАТО в Afganistan


Нафига? Цель? Причина? ... Последствие для России?




> В конце западные страны будут иметь нефт от Ирака,Ливии  (завтра Иран, Venezula). .им не будет нужно так много нефт от Росси


Они и раньше имели эту нефть от Ливии и Ирака. Стабилизируется обстановка в Ливии, нефть опять к ним пойдет.
Так какая выгода России ложить свою голову на плаху за Ливию?
Никакой. 
Югославию НАТО поимело, а в Черногории имеется не мало желающих вступления в НАТО. Вы уж там сами меж собой разберитесь с кем и за ради чего.

----------


## Дёс

> Дёс
>  Так держать! 
> Как -бы западные политики не старались втереть мысль о том,что сегодняшнее НАТО это скорей политорганизация-стоящая на рельсах борьбы с международным терроризмом и провозглащающая пацифизские лозунги типа "Мы за мир во всем мире" всем ясно, что это прежний Волк одевший на себя овечъю шкуру,притом за хвост которого постоянно дергают все-теже янки показывая ему очередную жертву...


  Стараемся! :Smile:

----------


## Sveto

> Югославию НАТО поимело, а в Черногории имеется не мало желающих вступления в НАТО. Вы уж там сами меж собой разберитесь с кем и за ради чего.


Redav you are not reading (or do not want to read what i said)
"29%желает 40%против ,остальные не знают"воздержалась"
населенность 40% Черногорци, 32%Серби ,остальные Албанцы..."
How is your math? Orthodox population is not here 100%
How many Chechens would like to enter in NATO?
Redav i thought that this is still "multipolar world" as one great russian said  :Smile:  and that Russia is not so weak as you think.
First you said that i want that Russia start war against whole world..and now this unpolite post-Redav this is not honest dialog between us,and when dialog is not honest,there will be no dialog at all:)
P.S. Serbian and Monenegrin nato propagandists will be delighted-Sveto has some hot disscusiion "with his Russians"

----------


## Дёс

> Дёс, у Украины нехилый внешний долг МВФ, прикиньте сами кто у вас "музыку заказывает"! Такой дорогой уже куча стран прошла... Без обид...


 Да какие там обиды! Проблем много!  Но есть надежда, что пусть не сразу, но порешаем их! А главный на сегодня вопрос решен - в конституции записан внеблоковый статус Украины! Главная же цель - интеграция Украины, России и Белоруссии! Хотя, конечно, достичить этого будет совсем не просто - противников много, и не только в Украине! Но, нет ничего не возможного! Всем нужно трудиться над этим, в меру сил!

----------


## Дёс

> От куда вы получаете эту информацию?:)
> здесь беседа о некоторых официальных информациях
> Черногоря
> 29%желает 40%против ,остальные не знают"воздержалась"
> населенность 40% Черногорци, 32%Серби ,остальные Албанцы....
> Сербия 
> 13%желает ,52%против ,остальные не знают"воздержалась"
> населенность:  	83% Serbs, 4% Hungarians, 2% Bosniaks, 11% other
> 
> ...


  Светозар, дружище, я не сказал, что большинство Ваших хочет в НАТО, я сказал много! Даже 13% сербов (не говоря о 29% черногорцев) – это очень много, после всего что произошло! У меня это не укладывается в голове! А большинство, я сказал, по вступлению в Евросоюз! А ведь все основные страны Евросоюза бомбили Вас! Ты не думай, что я тебя виню – ты мужик нормальный на все 100%! Это видно по твоему отношению к НАТО. И не в коем разе не виню Ваши народы, кроме тех 13% и 29%. И не понимаю тех, кто прёт в ЕС. Точно так же я отношусь и к своим соотечественникам!

----------


## Sveto

> Светозар, дружище, я не сказал, что большинство Ваших хочет в НАТО, я сказал много! Даже 13% сербов (не говоря о 29% черногорцев) – это очень много, после всего что произошло! У меня это не укладывается в голове! А большинство, я сказал, по вступлению в Евросоюз! А ведь все основные страны Евросоюза бомбили Вас! Ты не думай, что я тебя виню – ты мужик нормальный на все 100%! Это видно по твоему отношению к НАТО. И не в коем разе не виню Ваши народы, кроме тех 13% и 29%. И не понимаю тех, кто прёт в ЕС. Точно так же я отношусь и к своим соотечественникам!


Before 1999. that was 0,5 Serbs but that 78 days of constant bombing and especially Russian "воздержалась" produced that number..that is not  logical but is is very often case in mass psychology everyvere (Serbs are not exception)
Дёс,belive me without great russian support and without showing russian muscles in Georgia,Ukraine would be today member of NATO beside that fact that bigger part of population is against that.

About European Union i must admit that bigger part of population in Montenegro and Serbia is supporting integration(in serbain case "only with Kosovo") but also many Russian diplomats were saying that Russia *is suppoting* us on that way and that Russia will be happy to have so good friends in EU.Ex Prime minister Kostunica lost many votes becouse of such russian statments durring elections in Serbia..many think today that Kostunica lost elections mostly becouse of this Lavrov sentence
http://www.naslovi.net/rd/657640
Sergei Lavrov said that the SAA should have been signed.

----------


## Дёс

> От куда вы получаете эту информацию?:)


  Мне просто интересно твое мнение, Светозар – почему столько людей забыли бомбежки 1999 года? Как ты считаешь?

----------


## Дёс

> Before 1999. that was 0,5 Serbs but that 78 days of constant bombing and especially Russian "воздержалась" produced that number..that is not  logical but is is very often case in mass psychology everyvere (Serbs are not exception)
> Дёс,belive me without great russian support and without showing russian muscles in Georgia,Ukraine would be today member of NATO beside that fact that bigger part of population is against that.
> 
> About European Union i must admit that bigger part of population in Montenegro and Serbia is supporting integration(in serbain case "only with Kosovo") but also many Russian diplomats were saying that Russia *is suppoting* us on that way and that Russia will be happy to have so good friends in EU.Ex Prime minister Kostunica lost many votes becouse of such russian statments durring elections in Serbia


  Все играло свою роль - и позиция России и наши действия! Война в Грузии даже помогала нашим противникам, живущим в западных областях Украины и желающим в НАТО! Они сразу подняли крик: "Россия окупант"! Везде нужны совместные усилия!

----------


## Дёс

> Но как важна эта информация?
> НАТО не спрашивает референдум.Черногоря войдет в в НАТО даже и против факта что большая часть своей народа против входа в ту организацию. Вы увидите хорватский сценарий (это будет решением Думы)
> 
> Вы говорите что 700 000 гражданина Черногори могут сделать что-то эффектное против доминирования НАТО:))?


  Кстати, у нас Ющенко тоже не собирался спрашивать мнение народа на референдуме! Но наши люди давили на "оранжевую" власть как могли – от депутатов, до простых людей! Мы часто действовали не законно, применяли угрозы против своих и против западных стран! Это может сделать каждый! Пишите на электронку западных посольств, представительств НАТО в Черногории и Сербии! Говорите – что они получат большие проблемы! Запад крови (своей крови) не любит! Действуйте – вода камень точит! Успеха Вам!

----------


## Sveto

> Мне просто интересно твое мнение, Светозар – почему столько людей забыли бомбежки 1999 года? Как ты считаешь?


нет забыли ни бомбежки 
нет забыли что они были без помощи
ето проблема

P.S.
Много других которые не поддерживают НАТО сегодня думают :ета Россия сегодня ,нет Россия от 1999. (которое истинно,но оно также истинно что Россия сегодня нет все еще Российской империи :Redface: )

----------


## Дёс

Народ, слышали уже наверно обращение Саркози! Вроде уже объявил о начале боевых действий! Правда, начнут через несколько часов!

----------


## Дёс

> нет забыли ни бомбежки 
> нет забыли что они были без помощи
> ето проблема
> 
> P.S.
> Много других которые не поддерживают НАТО сегодня думают :ета Россия сегодня ,нет Россия от 1999. (которое истинно,но оно также истинно что Россия сегодня нет все еще Российской империи)


Кстати - не надо забывать, что Россия в 90-х годах сама стояла на коленях после колосального потрясения! Россию саму предали ее власти - Ельцин и компания!
А вот Югославия в свое время отказалась от Варшавского договора, что сказалось на качестве ее вооружений! Будь бы она в ОВД - получала бы намного больше качественных современных систем!

----------


## Дёс

Я тут писал раньше: «Видел фото сбитого самолета с боку - так на нем он больше похож на Мираж F-1. А на этом фото, конечно, больше на Мигарь, но и на Мираж тоже смахивает.» 
 Никто своего мнения не высказал – похож ли сбитый ястреб на Мираж F-1?

----------


## Sveto

> Кстати - не надо забывать, что Россия в 90-х годах сама стояла на коленях после колосального потрясения! Россию саму предали ее власти - Ельцин и компания!
> А вот Югославия в свое время отказалась от Варшавского договора, что сказалось на качестве ее вооружений! Будь бы она в ОВД - получала бы намного больше качественных современных систем!


согласен.Это почему мы не судимо о наши народи согласно их администраторов

Много сербов имели длиннюю каникулу на этом острове потому что любили Россию и СССР‎
http://sh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goli_otok
(лагерь режима J.B.Tito)

----------


## Дёс

Все - ВВС Франции уже нанесли удар по Ливии! Клоуны про-американские!

----------


## Sveto

> Все - ВВС Франции уже нанесли удар по Ливии! Клоуны про-американские!


Rafale Visits Libya
http://alert5.com/2010/07/24/libya-c...es-next-month/
http://www.aviationweek.com/
Dassault officials are hopeful they can finally secure their first export customer. The French government also is eager, because foreign buyers might allow Paris to further reduce the rate at which it takes aircraft without forcing Dassault below the minimum sustaining production rate.

than
Libya plans to buy 12-15 Sukhoi Su-35 multirole fighters
http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/...No-More-04969/

and finally
http://www.globalresearch.ca/index.p...t=va&aid=23654
France recognises Libyan Opposition Leadership: Sarkozy Recommends bombing Gaddafi Heaquarters

----------


## Дёс

> согласен.Это почему мы не судимо о наши народи согласно их администраторов
> 
> Много сербов имели длиннюю каникулу на этом острове потому что любили Россию и СССР‎
> http://sh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goli_otok
> (лагерь режима J.B.Tito)


 Да, классно наверно было на этом острове - солнце, теплое море! Класс! 
Мы тоже любим Сербию и Черногорию! И Болгарию тоже - жаль она уже в НАТО!

----------


## 13th

> Никто своего мнения не высказал – похож ли сбитый ястреб на Мираж F-1?


Безусловно, МиГ-23 в чём-то похож на F1. Однако он от этого не перестаёт быть МиГом-23  :Smile:

----------


## Дёс

> Безусловно, МиГ-23 в чём-то похож на F1. Однако он от этого не перестаёт быть МиГом-23


 А я и не утверждал на 100%. Даже наоборот - тоже склоняюсь что это Миг-23! Но и Мираж он мне напомнил. Просто хотел услышать мнение других!

----------


## timsz

> Все - ВВС Франции уже нанесли удар по Ливии! Клоуны про-американские!


У Франции, похоже, своя позиция, так как они проявляют гораздо больше активности. Видно, в словах Каддафи, что он оплачивал предвыборную кампанию Саркози, есть доля правды. А Франция решила, что самый простой способ вернуть долг - это убрать кредитора.

Насчет МиГ-23 пишут, что это - самолет повстанцев.

----------


## Дёс

> У Франции, похоже, своя позиция, так как они проявляют гораздо больше активности. Видно, в словах Каддафи, что он оплачивал предвыборную кампанию Саркози, есть доля правды. А Франция решила, что самый простой способ вернуть долг - это убрать кредитора.
> 
> Насчет МиГ-23 пишут, что это - самолет повстанцев.


 А мне кажется, что Франция и Англия только выполняют  роль инициаторов – ведь Нобелевскому лауреату мира Обаме не к лицу проявлять агрессию, США итак ведут 2 войны! Закулисные игры нам не видны. По крайней мере, пока этого не нароет Викиликс! Ну, а за одно и бабки Каддафи не отдавать!  :Smile:

----------


## Дёс

Амеры ударили Томогавками!

"ВМС США обстреляли позиции ливийских ВВС ракетами «Томагавк», сообщает Sky News. Это произошло впервые с начала международной военной операции в Ливии.
Между тем минобороны Франции отчиталось о нанесении четырех авиаударов по бронемашинам сил, лояльных Муаммару Каддафи, передает Agence France-Presse. Ранее сообщалось, что ВВС Франции уничтожили четыре ливийских танка, представлявших угрозу для самолетов. Согласно заявлениям, озвученным в эфире государственного телевидения Ливии, под ударом «боевых самолетов крестоносцев» оказались гражданские объекты."

----------


## Дёс

Кстати - завтра годовщина начала операции "Трепетный шок"  :Smile:   Уже восемь лет войне в Ираке! А 24 марта - двенадцать лет операции "Союзная слабость", против сербов! Такое впечатление, что у амеров происходит мартовское обострение, как у котов - хочется орать и драться!  :Smile:

----------


## 13th

> Видно, в словах Каддафи, что он оплачивал предвыборную кампанию Саркози, есть доля правды. А Франция решила, что самый простой способ вернуть долг - это убрать кредитора.


Если это так, то Каддафи не рекомендуется играть на бирже или открывать свой бизнес. Не умеет он правильно вкладывать средства...

----------


## Дёс

Сегодня еще, наверное, на запад повлияла большая Луна! :)  А сейчас начнется бой Кличко против Солиса - кто где воюет! :)

----------


## Дёс

Ливийское телевидение заявило, что войска ПВО, лояльные Муаммару Каддафи, сбили самолет ВВС Франции, сообщает Agence France-Presse. 
Французский самолет был сбит над Триполи в ночь на воскресенье. О судьбе летчиков ничего не сообщается.

----------


## MADMAX

> Ливийское телевидение заявило, что войска ПВО, лояльные Муаммару Каддафи, сбили самолет ВВС Франции, сообщает Agence France-Presse. 
> Французский самолет был сбит над Триполи в ночь на воскресенье. О судьбе летчиков ничего не сообщается.


Вот ещё бы фото увидеть...

----------


## timsz

> Если это так, то Каддафи не рекомендуется играть на бирже или открывать свой бизнес. Не умеет он правильно вкладывать средства...


У любого игрока бывают убытки. И позиция еще не закрыта. А ставка, сделанная 40 лет назад, дает неплохие дивиденды.

----------


## 13th

> Вот ещё бы фото увидеть...


Не помешало бы, особенно с учётом того, что французы потерю пока не подтверждают.

----------


## Дёс

Конечно, сейчас будет много противоречивых заявлений со всех сторон! Но вполне могли и сбить! Хочеться надеяться на такую приятную мелочь! :)

----------


## Иваныч

1. Байден на встрече с Медведевым уговорил не блокировать резолюцию 1973, пообещав, что интервенции не будет без согласования, а военные вопросы обсудит Гейтс во время его визита в Москву. Не уполномочен, дескать, Байден про войну говорить. Штатский он. Военные лучше разбираются.
2. Медведев поверил.
3. Разогнал всех, кто говорил, что в политике на слово верят только дураки. Без требуемых согласований снял посла Чамова.
4. Союзники ударили по Ливии.
5. Гейтс сказал, что у него есть более важные дела с Ливией, и визит в Москву откладывается.
6. Русский МИД фактически заявил, что сожалеет о том, что не ветировал проект резолюции, а руководителя внешней политики России (UPDATE в связи с появившимся непониманием уточняю, что руководитель российской внешней политики это вовсе не министр Лавров, а гораздо выше) развели, как лоха.
7. Все в аппарате и выше просто в ярости.

----------


## APKAH

Ну вот и началось, вчера в британских газетах обсуждалось насколько глубоко Великобритания втянется в это "избиение младенца". Кадаффи пообещал повторения "Локерби" для британских "holiday" рейсов... :Rolleyes: 

Посол России в Ливии отправлен в отставку - наверное так и не согласился с политикой Медведева

----------


## 13th

> Кадаффи пообещал повторения "Локерби" для британских "holiday" рейсов...


А для французских рейсов будет повторение "Тенере-89".

А для американцев - дискотека!

----------


## Дёс

Кто хочет немного поучаствовать в конфликте, на информационном уровне, может послать вот на эти адреса несколько теплых пожеланий! Я еще вчера ночью закидал их!  Атакуйте, господа, атакуйте!

                                      Посольство США в Украине
kyivwebmaster@state.gov - посольство
kyivasktheconsul@state.gov - консул
KyivACS@state.gov - амеровским гражданам
Kyivpress@state.gov - пресса 

KyivIV@state.gov-- for questions on immigrant visa processing (По вопросам оформления виз иммигрантов);

Kyivadoptions@state.gov -- for questions about American families adopting Ukrainian orphans (для вопросов об американских семей, усыновивших украинских сирот).



                              Посольство США в Москве, РФ

Консульский отдел (визы и другие консульские вопросы): consulMo@state.gov

Веб-мастер: MoscowWebM@state.gov

Генеральное консульство США в Санкт-Петербурге 
E-mail: StPetersburgACS@state.gov

Генеральное консульство США во Владивостоке
E-mail: pavlad@state.gov

Генеральное консульство США в Екатеринбурге
E-mail: consulyekat@state.gov


                              Амбасада Злучаных Штатаў Амерыкі, Мінск, Беларусь

E-mail: webmaster@usembassy.minsk.by

Для амерских граждан в Беларуси:   consularminsk@state.gov


                                                              НАТО
Эксперт НАТО -  dnato@mfa.gov.ua

----------


## FLOGGER

Не знаю, что получится у Каддафи из его "обещаний", но то, что затеяли в очередной раз "союзники"-это можно описать только нецензурно, что не одобряется модерами. Такое же б...(безобразие) творилось и в Ираке, всё, якобы, для того чтобы отнять у Саддама ОМП. Потом, правда, признали, что его (ОМП) там и не было, но дело было  сделано. Позорное дело, на мой взгляд. Особенно растиражированные кадры повешения Саддама. Это уже вообще перевалило за все мыслимые рамки цивилизованности. 
 Здесь началось то же самое-запрет летать над *своей* территорией. Меня это просто поражает! Самолеты *чужие* могут летать над Ливией, а *свои* собственные-нет! Удивило меня и то, что инициатором всей этой  гадости стал Саркози-самый, по-моему, пустой из ведущих западных политиков. Франции-то что неймется?
 Муамар, к которому я не испытывал никаких симпатий, стал для меня более приемлемым, чем западные "лидеры". Он, понятное дело, защищиает свою власть, у него много сторонников, армия, в целом, на его стороне, как я понимаю. У него много противников, они организовали вооруженный мятеж, там непростая обстановка, но пусть бы они сами разбирались меж собой кто прав, кто неправ. А вот позиция "союзников" для меня неприемлема, т. к. это вооруженное вмешательство в дела суверенного гос-ва. По-моему, это агрессия против Ливии. А западные "лидеры"-козлы (да простит меня это замечательное животное). Надеюсь, никого не обидел.

----------


## Lans2

процитирую одно мнение...
_Всё, что у нас показывают по телеку срежессировано НТВ под руководством CNN и гос. депа.
Кадры "кинохроники" могут быть сняты в совершенно разных частях Африки и в разное время. Против Ливии начата очередная информационная война с целью свержения Каддафи.
Как ещё можно "довести" Ливийцев, если все последние десятилетия бензин бесплатный или за символическую цену. При рождении ребенка в семье выдается немедленно 5000 евро, а в семье в среднем трое детей. При желании завести "дело" мужчине дают 20000 евро. Образование в высшей школе бесплатное, а при обучении за рубежом всё также оплачивает государство. Медицина полностью оплачивается государством и за рубежом тоже. Есть правда серьезные ограничения. Автомобилей в доме - не более чем членов семьи.
Это самая благополучная страна Африки. Местные правда не хотят работать на непрестижных профессиях и в стране работает до миллиона приезжих.
А вся проблема в том, что Ливия пятая бочка нефти в мире и Каддафи пустил всё доходы от нефти на социальное потребление._

_Цель Африканских революций втянуть в конфликт Иран, там вторая газовая бочка. Израиль неизбежно окажется между двух огней. Выход "золотого миллиарда" из мирового финансового кризиса возможен только через войну. А чем всё закончится - не знает никто. 70% газа в Китай поступает из Ирана._

----------


## Дёс

> Не знаю, что получится у Каддафи из его "обещаний", но то, что затеяли в очередной раз "союзники"-это можно описать только нецензурно, что не одобряется модерами. Такое же б...(безобразие) творилось и в Ираке, всё, якобы, для того чтобы отнять у Саддама ОМП. Потом, правда, признали, что его (ОМП) там и не было, но дело было  сделано. Позорное дело, на мой взгляд. Особенно растиражированные кадры повешения Саддама. Это уже вообще перевалило за все мыслимые рамки цивилизованности. 
>  Здесь началось то же самое-запрет летать над *своей* территорией. Меня это просто поражает! Самолеты *чужие* могут летать над Ливией, а *свои* собственные-нет! Удивило меня и то, что инициатором всей этой  гадости стал Саркози-самый, по-моему, пустой из ведущих западных политиков. Франции-то что неймется?
>  Муамар, к которому я не испытывал никаких симпатий, стал для меня более приемлемым, чем западные "лидеры". Он, понятное дело, защищиает свою власть, у него много сторонников, армия, в целом, на его стороне, как я понимаю. У него много противников, они организовали вооруженный мятеж, там непростая обстановка, но пусть бы они сами разбирались меж собой кто прав, кто неправ. А вот позиция "союзников" для меня неприемлема, т. к. это вооруженное вмешательство в дела суверенного гос-ва. По-моему, это агрессия против Ливии. А западные "лидеры"-козлы (да простит меня это замечательное животное). Надеюсь, никого не обидел.


Ну, вот и напиши все, что накипело в американские посольства (разрешается и не цензурно  :Smile: )! Тебя услышат – уже проверено. И не мы услышим, а сами амероиды!  Адреса выше! Можешь не со своего почтового ящика, можешь с нескольких! Удачи!

----------


## timsz

> Ну вот и началось, вчера в британских газетах обсуждалось насколько глубоко Великобритания втянется в это "избиение младенца".


А какие настроения в Англии по этому поводу?

----------


## 13th

> Кто хочет немного поучаствовать в конфликте, на информационном уровне, может послать вот на эти адреса несколько теплых пожеланий!


Эх, не умеете вы воевать информационно. Показать, как это делается?

Итак, официально объявляю первую информационную "утку" о потерях коалиционной авиации в Ливии. Не жалуйтесь, что вас обманывают - в любой обман вы верите по своей воле.

Как мы знаем, этой ночью в районе Триполи был сбит французский Рафаль. Самолет был поражен огнём ЗУ-23-2 примерно в 23:35 по местному времени, когда атаковал детскую поликлинику в пригороде Триполи. Лётчик катапультировался, но был разорван на части "благодарным" населением.

Труп лётчика (снято сегодня утром) 


Место падения самолёта


Датские F-16 тоже приняли участие в ночных бомбардировках. Одному из них посчастливилось вернуться на базу - правда, судя по фотографии, летать он больше не будет.


Дебют канадских CF-18 в небе Ливии оказался неудачным. Этот самолёт был подбит истребителем МиГ-23МЛД в районе Адждабии и разбился при посадке на авиабазе в Италии. Канадская газета Globe and Mail сообщила о потере, но написала, что она якобы произошла на взлёте по небоевой причине.


Пояснения по фоткам: первая - тело ливийского лётчика, Су-24 которого был сбит или разбился 5 марта. Вторая - место падения американского F-16, операция "Буря в пустыне". Третья - лётное происшествие с датским F-16 в ноябре 2005 года. Четвёртая - CF-18, разбившийся в июле 2010 года.

----------


## Nazar

> Ну, вот и напиши все, что накипело в американские посольства (разрешается и не цензурно )! Тебя услышат – уже проверено. И не мы услышим, а сами амероиды!  Адреса выше! Можешь не со своего почтового ящика, можешь с нескольких! Удачи!


И кому это нужно? Для самоуспокоения, выразив свое негодование? 



> СЛОН И МОСЬКА
> 
>        По улицам Слона водили,
>          Как видно напоказ -
> Известно, что Слоны в диковинку у нас -
>     Так за Слоном толпы зевак ходили.
> Отколе ни возьмись, навстречу Моська им.
> Увидевши Слона, ну на него метаться,
>        И лаять, и визжать, и рваться,
> ...


Жаль конечно что все оно так выходит, но вся эта писанина в посольства, тем более в американское :Biggrin: , не больше чем пустое сотрясание воздуха, так-же проверено. :Wink:

----------


## Lans2

сбитый 23-й...

----------


## timsz

> Эх, не умеете вы воевать информационно. Показать, как это делается?


Пять баллов!)

Признайтесь, работали в Рейтерс?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Дёс

> И кому это нужно? Для самоуспокоения, выразив свое негодование? 
> 
> 
> Жаль конечно что все оно так выходит, но вся эта писанина в посольства, тем более в американское, не больше чем пустое сотрясание воздуха, так-же проверено.


 Ой ты не прав, ой не прав!  :Smile:  Все складывается из мелочей! Даже то, что в посольстве сша в Украине лишний раз поймут, как к ним у нас относятся - это уже плюс! Меньше буде иллюзий и желаний лезть к нам! Или Белорусам, да и в Россию! 
Так же, например, нужно капать им на мозги - что время америки уходит и не вернется! Это все равно остается на подсонании! И чем у большего числа граждан сша - тем лучше! Я знаю людей, которые систематически долбят "амеров"! Не разово, а регулярно!

----------


## 13th

> Признайтесь, работали в Рейтерс?


Увы, не доводилось... Пригласят - с удовольствием  :Cool:

----------


## Nazar

Да плевали они на то как вы к ним относитесь и сколько писем негодования отправляется в их посольства по всему миру, что они регулярно и весьма наглядно демонстрируют, в том числе и в этот раз.
Будьте добры, расскажите, чего добились те люди, которых Вы знаете и которые регулярно "долбят" амеров? :Wink:

----------


## Дёс

> SIZE]


 И это хорошая вешь! Мой знакомый такое, кстати, делал в период активный боевых действий в Ираке. Размещал на форумах фотки аварийных "Эфов", подписывая их, как сбитые! Правда ему это быстро надоело!
Инфо-война состоит из многих фрагментов. И нет там ничего лишнего! Все полезно! И многое доступно простому обывателю - каждый может оказать, пусть мизерное, но свое влияние! А есле эти капли насобираются, то будет цунами! Ладно, пора бежать по делам!

----------


## Дёс

> Да плевали они на то как вы к ним относитесь и сколько писем негодования отправляется в их посольства по всему миру, что они регулярно и весьма наглядно демонстрируют, в том числе и в этот раз.
> Будьте добры, расскажите, чего добились те люди, которых Вы знаете и которые регулярно "долбят" амеров?


 Украина не вступила в НАТО! И не только из-за глобальных причин, но и потому что мы, народ Украины, дали им понять - здесь у них будут проблемы с безопасностью! 
Ладно, пока отвечать не смогу - некогда!

----------


## ZET

Натовцы как всегда в своем стиле - нашли жертву и накинулись толпой!

----------


## Orksss

> 1. Байден на встрече с Медведевым уговорил не блокировать резолюцию 1973, пообещав, что интервенции не будет без согласования, а военные вопросы обсудит Гейтс во время его визита в Москву. Не уполномочен, дескать, Байден про войну говорить. Штатский он. Военные лучше разбираются.
> 2. Медведев поверил.
> 3. Разогнал всех, кто говорил, что в политике на слово верят только дураки. Без требуемых согласований снял посла Чамова.
> 4. Союзники ударили по Ливии.
> 5. Гейтс сказал, что у него есть более важные дела с Ливией, и визит в Москву откладывается.
> 6. Русский МИД фактически заявил, что сожалеет о том, что не ветировал проект резолюции, а руководителя внешней политики России (UPDATE в связи с появившимся непониманием уточняю, что руководитель российской внешней политики это вовсе не министр Лавров, а гораздо выше) развели, как лоха.
> 7. Все в аппарате и выше просто в ярости.


Гейтс приезжает/приехал сеня.
http://www.militaryparitet.com/telet...eletype/10083/




> Кто хочет немного поучаствовать в конфликте, на информационном уровне, может послать вот на эти адреса несколько теплых пожеланий! Я еще вчера ночью закидал их! Атакуйте, господа, атакуйте!


Дёс, вам пять лет или все-таки шесть ? Тоже мне спамер - герой войны с империализмом. 

Сегодня ночью отбомбились B-2, значит, что бы там не говорили на спецсаммитах вчера днем, операция началась можно считать еще с утра субботы как минимум, до Ливии лететь долго.

----------


## ZET

> Труп лётчика (снято сегодня утром) 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Пояснения по фоткам: первая - тело ливийского лётчика, Су-24 которого был сбит или разбился 5 марта. Вторая - место падения американского F-16, операция "Буря в пустыне".


 Пара вопросов: откуда сведения что 5 марта разбился Су-24. Я смотрел видио, это вроде под Раслануфом. Но так и не смог понять что за тип машины. И где второй пилот? На види было подано, что то збили из малокалиберных зениток - но зачем Су-24 так низко летать, еще и днем?
Второй вопрос по Ф-16 в "буре в пустыне". Есле можно - где сбит, чем и когда! Сенькью

----------


## ZET

> Гейтс приезжает/приехал сеня.
> http://www.militaryparitet.com/telet...eletype/10083/
> 
> 
> Дёс, вам пять лет или все-таки шесть ? Тоже мне спамер - герой войны с империализмом. 
> 
> Сегодня ночью отбомбились B-2, значит, что бы там не говорили на спецсаммитах вчера днем, операция началась можно считать еще с утра субботы как минимум, до Ливии лететь долго.


Зря ты так! Я лично тоже написал свое мнение на те адреса - и мне полегче стало и им по-приятнее! Но вы конечно можете молчать, сопеть в дырочки и смотреть со стороны! :Smile:

----------


## b707

Мне кажется или нет, что левее и выше падающего МиГ-23, чуть выше двух столбов также падает лётчик на не раскрывшемся парашюте?

----------


## ZET

> Мне кажется или нет, что левее и выше падающего МиГ-23, чуть выше двух столбов также падает лётчик на не раскрывшемся парашюте?


 Да, ты прав!

----------


## Orksss

> Зря ты так! Я лично тоже написал свое мнение на те адреса - и мне полегче стало и им по-приятнее! Но вы конечно можете молчать, сопеть в дырочки и смотреть со стороны!


эээ ну я рад за вас. Некоторым же весело писать на заборе короткие слова и т.д. 
Главное не задумывайтесь на то что на ваши сообщения получателям чихать, а то кайф может пройти. 
Я только непойму с чего вы думаете что все не написавшие доброе письмо в посольство прям таки сопят в дырочки... да и если на то пошло вы как и я смотрите именно со стороны, благо не на африканском континенте счас находимся. 




> Мне кажется или нет, что левее и выше падающего МиГ-23, чуть выше двух столбов также падает лётчик на не раскрывшемся парашюте?


летчик там есть, но то что парашют прям таки не раскрылся трудно сказать. Возможно фото сделано как раз в момент раскрытия, купол же видно, не факт что он запутался.

----------


## ZET

> эээ ну я рад за вас. Некоторым же весело писать на заборе короткие слова и т.д. 
> Главное не задумывайтесь на то что на ваши сообщения получателям чихать, а то кайф может пройти. 
> Я только непойму с чего вы думаете что все не написавшие доброе письмо в посольство прям таки сопят в дырочки... да и если на то пошло вы как и я смотрите именно со стороны, благо не на африканском континенте счас находимся.


 Люди везде разные - кому плевать на сообщение, а кого из читающих и зацепит! И дело не только в писанине писем, разных методов много, если уж задаться целью! и каждый играет какуе то роль. При этом, есле не хотим оказаться по ту сторону, что и ливийцы, то желательно шевелится хоть как-то.   :Smile:

----------


## Orksss

> И дело не только в писанине писем, разных методов много, если уж задаться целью!


могу предложить прийти в входу в посольство США, накакать на коврик, сверху положить газету, поджечь ее и позвонить в звонок.
посол выйдет, увидит газету, начнет тушить ногами...
PROFIT.

А если честно сходите на митинг к посольству, благо сеня выходной, хоть по телевизору покажут. 

Народ может будем все таки действия авиации обсуждать ? Форум все же тематический.
Есть что новенькое, а то на Паритете с утра новости не обновлялись.

----------


## Orksss

о что-то новое.

" БРИТАНСКИЕ «ТОРНАДО» НАНОСИЛИ УДАР КРЫЛАТЫМИ РАКЕТАМИ STORM SHADOW"



> Истребители-бомбардировщики королевских ВВС Tornado наносили удар крылатыми ракетами Storm Shadow. Самолеты преодолели расстояние в 3000 миль туда и обратно, действуя с баз в Великобритании, таким образом, рейд британских самолетов по своей протяженности стал самым длинным со времен войны с Аргентиной из-за Фолклендских островов в 1982 году.


http://www.militaryparitet.com/perev...revodnie/1428/

----------


## ZET

> могу предложить прийти в входу в посольство США, накакать на коврик, сверху положить газету, поджечь ее и позвонить в звонок.
> посол выйдет, увидит газету, начнет тушить ногами...
> PROFIT.
> 
> А если честно сходите на митинг к посольству, благо сеня выходной, хоть по телевизору покажут. 
> 
> Народ может будем все таки действия авиации обсуждать ? Форум все же тематический.
> Есть что новенькое, а то на Паритете с утра новости не обновлялись.


 А вот это ваше предложение больше подходит под возраст 6 лет, вы видать практиковали такое, раз не забывается! 
И ходить на митинги можно, но не все живут в столицах и не у всех есть время.  
Есле разобратся, то еще меньше смысла в обсуждении действий авиации и ПВО - они свое дело все равно будет делать, без нас.
Так что нужно заниматься всем, чего душа желает!

----------


## 13th

> Пара вопросов: откуда сведения что 5 марта разбился Су-24. Я смотрел видио, это вроде под Раслануфом. Но так и не смог понять что за тип машины. И где второй пилот? На види было подано, что то збили из малокалиберных зениток - но зачем Су-24 так низко летать, еще и днем?
> Второй вопрос по Ф-16 в "буре в пустыне". Есле можно - где сбит, чем и когда! Сенькью


Про Су-24 посмотрите вторую страницу этой ветки, начиная с середины. Насчёт второго лётчика я не знаю, сообщалось, что они оба погибли, и вроде на каких-то кадрах можно было заметить второе тело...

Фото F-16 я взял с f-16.net, не особо заморачиваясь серийным номером и датой потери. Если не ошибаюсь, это один из двух самолётов, потерянных во время известного налёта на Багдад 19 января. Сбит ЗРК.

----------


## ZET

Я вот спрашивал про Су-24 под Раслануфом? Действительно ли это он? Иль может Су-22

----------


## ZET

> Про Су-24 посмотрите вторую страницу этой ветки, начиная с середины. Насчёт второго лётчика я не знаю, сообщалось, что они оба погибли, и вроде на каких-то кадрах можно было заметить второе тело...
> 
> Фото F-16 я взял с f-16.net, не особо заморачиваясь серийным номером и датой потери. Если не ошибаюсь, это один из двух самолётов, потерянных во время известного налёта на Багдад 19 января. Сбит ЗРК.


 Пардон, невидел вашего поста и написал вместе с вами! :Rolleyes:

----------


## ZET

> Про Су-24 посмотрите вторую страницу этой ветки, начиная с середины. Насчёт второго лётчика я не знаю, сообщалось, что они оба погибли, и вроде на каких-то кадрах можно было заметить второе тело...
> 
> Фото F-16 я взял с f-16.net, не особо заморачиваясь серийным номером и датой потери. Если не ошибаюсь, это один из двух самолётов, потерянных во время известного налёта на Багдад 19 января. Сбит ЗРК.


 Да, и спасибо за инфу!

----------


## ZET

Сегодня где-то прочитал, что массированные удары по Ливии могут дать обратный эффект - многие повстанцы примкнут к Кадафи? Я конечно в этом не уверин. Ну, если только повстанцам самим достанется. Там ведь соприкосновение войск плотное!

----------


## ZET

Почитал про Су-24.  Вот балбесы - такую машину загубили! И так тупо! Не понимаю зачем было так низко пархать, чтоб погибнуть от зенитных КПВТ?!

----------


## Orksss

> Сегодня где-то прочитал, что массированные удары по Ливии могут дать обратный эффект - многие повстанцы примкнут к Кадафи? Я конечно в этом не уверин. Ну, если только повстанцам самим достанется. Там ведь соприкосновение войск плотное!


не надо больше читать там ничего. там где вы это прочитали фигню пишут какую-то. ликование в стане повстанцев наблюдается. "запад нам поможет" и т.д. 




> Почитал про Су-24. Вот балбесы - такую машину загубили! И так тупо! Не понимаю зачем было так низко пархать, чтоб погибнуть от зенитных КПВТ?!


есть мнение что точность бомбометания обычными бомбами обратно пропорциональна высоте. делайте выводы зачем "так низко пархать".




> А вот это ваше предложение больше подходит под возраст 6 лет, вы видать практиковали такое, раз не забывается!


жаль я думал вы оцените. 




> Есле разобратся, то еще меньше смысла в обсуждении действий авиации и ПВО - они свое дело все равно будет делать, без нас.
> Так что нужно заниматься всем, чего душа желает!


интересное замечание на авиафоруме. 

p.s. если не сложно не заканчиваете каждое предложение "!", просто глаза режет.

----------


## ZET

> не надо больше читать там ничего. там где вы это прочитали фигню пишут какую-то. ликование в стане повстанцев наблюдается. "запад нам поможет" и т.д. 
> 
> 
> есть мнение что точность бомбометания обычными бомбами обратно пропорциональна высоте. делайте выводы зачем "так низко пархать".
> 
> 
> жаль я думал вы оцените. 
> 
> 
> ...


 Не стоит показывать себя умнее чем на самом деле - тон по проще, без сарказма и нравоучений кому что читать! И кажется речь идет не о Су-7, а у Су-24 попадаются и высокоточные боеприпасы, да и прицельная система "чуть" посовершеннее. Другой вопрос - остались ли КАБы у Кадафи? 

По вашим высказываниям можно понять, что у вас тоже сейчас ликование?! Если так, то базарить не о чем!

А за глаза не бойтесь - они у вас в очечках. не порежитесь!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## ZET

Россия и Китай осудили бомбардировки Ливии 
Необходимо сделать все возможное, чтобы предотвратить возможные человеческие жертвы, - заявил официальный представитель МИД России Александр Лукашевич. В МИДе РФ отметили, что для урегулирования конфликта нужно незамедлительно остановить кровопролитие и начать диалог между самими ливийцами. Необходимо задействовать в этих целях предстоящий приезд в Ливию представителей Специального комитета высокого уровня Африканского Союза", - заключил Лукашевич.

----------


## ZET

у кого есть свежак? что там сейчас происходит, удары наносятся?

----------


## skynomad

> Америка то нефть получит, но еще и нескольких зайцев убъёт. Самое обидное что пострадаем из-за этих цветных арабских революций и мы...
> 
>    Ливийские контракты довольно ощутимая потеря для России. Только по авиации приблизительная сумма контракта 1,3 млрд евро. Хоть детализация контракта не афишировалась, но известно что они должны были первыми получить Су-35(минимум 12 + вооружения, МТО и обучение), а также 6 Як-130 и 4 Су-30мк(как "уб" для Су-35). Также накрылись контракты РЖД и вероятно много чего еще.
> 
>    Плюс хороший пинок Западной Европе - средиземноморье будет завалено беженцами, усилив и так бедственное положение юга ЕС...
>    Ну и больше всех конечно пострадала сама Ливия - безвластие, анархия, чего добились? Да, демократии!
> 
>    Выглядит смешно что кто-то полетит бомбить авианосцы...в 1986 не смогли ничего сделать, ну а сейчас и подавно, да и нечем, санкции буквально не давно сняли, вся техника морально и физически устарела. Да и большая часть авиатехники захвачена повстанцами...Кадаффи ожидает судьба Саддама...
> 
> Есть ли у кого информация о бомбардировках мирных демонстраций? Если такое и было, то какими типами такое могло производиться ? Миг-23бн ? Су-22м3?


Вот собственно ответ на вопрос почему ЭТО именно сейчас ливией происходит.Любой ценой. Вот представте сшп проспали бы момент перевооружения ливии.16 новеньких сушек на средиземноморье + наверняка с300  связаные в систему ПВО.Ну-ка обепечь после этого бесполетную зону.Опять собирать групировку как в югославии? Ошибка Кадаффи в том,что надо было не кривлятся,а делать это бегом пока не опомнились.

----------


## Orksss

> у кого есть свежак? что там сейчас происходит, удары наносятся?


где-то в девять по Москве пошла вторая волна.
По крайней мере в прямом эфире показали стрельбу зениток над Триполи. 




> И кажется речь идет не о Су-7, а у Су-24 попадаются и высокоточные боеприпасы, да и прицельная система "чуть" посовершеннее.


господи, ну хоть про применение Су-24 в Афганистане почитайте прежде чем жаловаться что я умничаю. Там вот из за разумного опасения зениток применяли с средних высот, в результате точность весьма унылая была, количеством компенсировали. А прицельная система хорошо работает в относительно спокойном европейском ТВД, даже в Афганистане с его жарким климатом атмосфера представляла "слоеный пирог". В африке еще похуже будет есть мнение. 
Нет, если хотите попасть куда-то обычными бомбами при малом их количестве - надо снижаться до высот где вас достанет уже ствольная артиллерия. 




> Другой вопрос - остались ли КАБы у Кадафи?


ага. И две эскадрилии ПАК ФА на запасном аэродроме. 
Да очень-очень бедная у Ливии армия, бросьте, какие КАБы. 




> Россия и Китай осудили бомбардировки Ливии


но резолюции не воспрепятствовали. Осуждать то каждый может, надо же пацифистом показаться. 




> По вашим высказываниям можно понять, что у вас тоже сейчас ликование?! Если так, то базарить не о чем!
> А за глаза не бойтесь - они у вас в очечках. не порежитесь!!!


скорее сдержанный интерес. 
Со зрением у меня все в порядке, не беспокойтесь, но за то что стали ставить точки спасибо.

----------


## APKAH

чего-то ветка на чат смахивать стала...ZET, есть такой форум aviaforum.ru, вот там, как вы выражаетесь можно "базарить", причем на полную катушку



> А какие настроения в Англии по этому поводу?


Населению на конфликт в Ливии это как Россиянам на конфликт Руанды и Бужумпуры - где-то далеко и насрать - к ним не относится. На западе у населения с информацией совсем туго - "кушают" только то, что в них вкладывают СМИ, никакой самодеятельности, никакого отступления от правил ТВ. Как сказали, значит так и есть. Но главный злодей это конечно Россия, всегда и во всем. Даже когда Медведев подписался по Ливии, Times преподали это как "Россия правом вето в ООН может заблокировать резолюцию по Ливии - боится потерять выгодные сделки по продаже оружия грязному режиму тирана Кадаффи". И так по любому поводу и без повода. У такого населения мнение о России уже не изменишь никогда.

*13th*, отличная "информационная" работа! Начало обрадовало, жаль было узнать что это вымысел.

Помнится были упоминания о использовании авиатехники повстанцами, такой сложный процесс как использование боевой авиации в руках вчерашних демонстрантов особым успехом не увенчался - 17 марта при взлете из а/п Бенгази разбился Миг-21 повстанческих ВВС. О летчике данных нет.


а/п Бенгази, уничтоженный гражданский самолет(Як-40 ?), кем и как пока не ясно


18 марта по всем телеканалам показывали сбитый самолет ВВС Ливии, вроде Миг-23бн.


 Ждем новостей о работе ПВО Ливии, древние С-75/125/200/Кубы/Осы если были в работе наверное погибли в первый же день, а вот передвижные зенитки ЗПУ-4, ЗУ-23, ПЗРК ликвидировать не входя в их зону действия довольно сложно. Надеюсь что они еще покажут себя.

----------


## Холостяк

Все по схеме.... Короче, они вскоре введут туда войска как в Афган и в Ирак.....

http://news.mail.ru/politics/5542016/?frommail=1

*Ракетные удары США и Великобритании повредили 20 из 22 объектов ливийской ПВО*, заявил представитель Африканского командования вооруженных сил США Джеймс Стокман. 
«Двадцать из 22 намеченных целей были поражены, анализ информации по поражению еще двух проводится», — сказал Стокман журналистам.
В субботу после экстренного саммита, созванного в Париже президентом Франции Николя Саркози, в Ливии началась военная операция стран Запада. Помимо французской стороны, к операции присоединились также Великобритания, США, Испания, Италия. По данным западных СМИ, число жертв среди мирного населения в результате авиаударов коалиционных сил достигло 64 человек.
«Мы атаковали ключевые объекты системы ПВО и пусковые площадки ракет в районах (городов) Триполи, Мисрата и Сирт», — сообщил Стокман также агентству Франс пресс.
Ранее Африканское командование вооруженных сил США подтвердило задействование стратегических бомбардировщиков В-2 для нанесения ударов по целям на территории Ливии. В рейде на ливийские военные объекты в воскресенье утром в общей сложности принимали участие 19 американских военных самолетов, в том числе «три В-2, (истребители) F-15 и F-16 ВВС США, также один (штурмовик) AV8-B (Harrier II) из состава Корпуса морской пехоты (ВМС США).......................................

----------


## FLOGGER

> Надеюсь что они еще покажут себя.


Господи, АРКАН, это даже не оптимизм, а какие-то наивные мечтания. У ВВС "союзников" операции по подавлению и уничтожению ПВО противника отработаны на 100%. Если уж Югославия не смогла ничего противопоставить, то про Ливию и говорить нечего. Безраздельное господство в воздухе "союзникам" уже гарантировано, на мой взгляд.

----------


## Orksss

> а вот передвижные зенитки ЗПУ-4, ЗУ-23, ПЗРК ликвидировать не входя в их зону действия довольно сложно.


передвижные зенитки не так и сложно,если только в городах не прятать, вот ПЗРК да трудновато обнаружить.

Но нет никаких оснований полагать, что ВВС НАТО откажется от проверенной тактики действий с средних высот, им просто нет смысла снижаться.

----------


## timsz

> Населению на конфликт в Ливии это как Россиянам на конфликт Руанды и Бужумпуры - где-то далеко и насрать - к ним не относится.


А то, что в этом участвуют английские ВВС и английские пилоты, это отношение никак не меняет?




> а/п Бенгази, уничтоженный гражданский самолет(Як-40 ?), кем и как пока не ясно


На ASN оба самолета значатся как уничтоженные ВВС Ливии во время бомбардировки аэропорта. В общем-то, а кем еще они могут быть уничтожены?




> 18 марта по всем телеканалам показывали сбитый самолет ВВС Ливии, вроде Миг-23бн.


А вот этот самолет, наоборот, числится за "ВВС свободной Ливии". И по Евроньюсу говорили, что сторона Каддафи утверждает, что это самолет повстанцев.

----------


## timsz

> передвежные зенитки не так и сложно,если только в городах не прятать, вот ПЗРК да трудновато обнаружить.


Не сложно, если не ставится задача уничтожить их совсем без потерь. Это все-таки не Томагавк пустить по заранее известным целям.




> но резолюции не воспрепятствовали. Осуждать то каждый может, надо же пацифистом показаться.


А как тут воспрепятствовать? Франция уже признала повстанцев как законную власть. И, похоже, готова была действовать в одиночку.


И надо признать, что Каддафи все-таки еще тот отморозок. И вставать на его сторону против всего мира... А нам это надо? Поэтому позиция России довольно сдержанная: мы не одобряем внутреннюю политику Каддафи, но считаем, что вмешиваться во внутренние дела суверенной страны не стоит.

----------


## timsz

> Почитал про Су-24.  Вот балбесы - такую машину загубили! И так тупо! Не понимаю зачем было так низко пархать, чтоб погибнуть от зенитных КПВТ?!


Война, на ней есть потери... Наши тоже в Чечне Су-24 потеряли пока поняли, что надо летать повыше все-таки.

А вообще Су-24 задуман для низких полетов, и этому летчиков учили.

----------


## alexvolf

Непонятно,что западные демократии собираются защищать в Ливии? Какое гражданское население? 
Превратить еще одну страну на подобии Ирака в очаг этнических,религиозных и бандитских разборок,а самим создать халявные газовые концессии при новом марионеточном правительстве...А дальше что? Суд Каддафи в Гааге или очередная висилица на примере  Садама?

----------


## timsz

> Непонятно,что западные демократии собираются защищать в Ливии? Какое гражданское население? 
> Превратить еще одну страну на подобии Ирака в очаг этнических,религиозных и бандитских разборок,а самим создать халявные газовые концессии при новом марионеточном правительстве...А дальше что? Суд Каддафи в Гааге или очередная висилица на примере  Садама?


Почему нет? К тому же на Каддафи еще за терракты зуб имеется.

----------


## ZET

> господи, ну хоть про применение Су-24 в Афганистане почитайте прежде чем жаловаться что я умничаю. 
> 
> Со зрением у меня все в порядке, не беспокойтесь, но за то что стали ставить точки спасибо.


Не зачто, лишь бы вас порадовать. 
Я имел ввиду очки аватара, ну да не важно, проехали. 
Про Су24 в афгане читал, но там авиация выискивала небольшие, плохо различимые в горах укрытия, пещеры, а здес сказано, что целью «Су» была городская радиостанция! Местность тут ровнейшая! Да и жары сейчас нет, только лишь начало весны, посмотри на одежду повстанцев.

----------


## 13th

Попробую кратко подвести итоги первых суток участия международной коалиции в ливийской гражданской войне. Замечания, уточнения и исправления ошибок приветствуются.

Насколько известно, в боевых действиях пока участвовали самолёты и корабли только США, Великобритании и Франции.

Боевые действия начаты ВВС Франции вечером 19 марта и продолжались в течение ночи 19/20 марта. Участвовали боевые самолёты:

США - F-15E, F-16, AV-8B, B-2
Великобритания - Торнадо
Франция - Мираж 2000, Рафаль

В общей сложности где-то до 50 машин. Особо следует выделить рейд британских Торнадо, очень напоминающий аналогичную акцию американских F-111 в 1986 году. Кроме того, были нанесены удары крылатыми ракетами (выпущено порядка 110 с кораблей и подводных лодок). 

На всякий случай обращаю внимание, что для Рафалей это был *не первый* эпизод боевого применения.

Целью ударов было подавление системы ПВО и уничтожение бронетехники ливийской армии в районе Бенгази. ВВС Ливии, судя по всему, в отражении налётов участия не принимали. Потерь у коалиционной авиации нет, Ливия заявила об одном сбитом самолёте, но пока не представила никаких доказательств сбития. По американским данным, поражены 20 из 22 объектов ПВО (разумеется, не факт, что все они выведены из строя). В районе Бенгази нанесён ущерб наземным подразделениям ливийской армии - судя по видеороликам и фотографиям, среди выведенной из строя техники есть танки Т-72 и САУ Палмария. 

Жертвы ливийской стороны (по её данным) - 64 погибших и около 150 раненых. Вероятно, речь идёт только о мирных жителях, а потери военнослужащих не сообщаются. 

В течение светлого времени суток 20 марта воздушное пространство Ливии патрулировалось самолётами ВВС Франции. Какие-либо удары в этот период не наносились.

----------


## ZET

> Война, на ней есть потери... Наши тоже в Чечне Су-24 потеряли пока поняли, что надо летать повыше все-таки.
> 
> А вообще Су-24 задуман для низких полетов, и этому летчиков учили.


 Да, но с целью ухода от ЗРК противника, а тут я не слышал чтоб повстанцы владели ЗРК, на всех фоту у них МЗА! Смысл низковысотных полетов? На видио видно, как перед сбитием, Су прошел на высоте метров 200!

----------


## timsz

> Да, но с целью ухода от ЗРК противника, а тут я не слышал чтоб повстанцы владели ЗРК, на всех фоту у них МЗА! Смысл низковысотных полетов? На видио видно, как перед сбитием, Су прошел на высоте метров 200!


Да это понятно, что не та ситуация.

А есть видео сбития Су-24?

----------


## alexvolf

> Почему нет? К тому же на Каддафи еще за терракты зуб имеется.


 Да уж... Если припомнить за штатами (не считая ЦРУшных) этих терактов хоть отбавляй.В том числе и сбитым эропланам по гуманности
и по выбору средств...В том числе и в ООН.

----------


## timsz

> Да уж... Если припомнить за штатами (не считая ЦРУшных) этих терактов хоть отбавляй.В том числе и сбитым эропланам по гуманности
> и по выбору средств...В том числе и в ООН.


Только припомнить им этого некому.

----------


## alexvolf

> Только припомнить им этого некому.


 Оно и понятно.Останется разделаться с Кубой,Сев.Кореей и наступить
день всемирного благоденствия  с демократическим уклоном "римского
права"...

----------


## ZET

> Да это понятно, что не та ситуация.
> 
> А есть видео сбития Су-24?


 Самого момента там не видно, но сначала он пролетает, затем радостный кипеш среди повстанцев, затем они рулят к месту падения и находят трофей. Вот ссылка  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n14O8...eature=related

----------


## ZET

> По американским данным, поражены 20 из 22 объектов ПВО (разумеется, не факт, что все они выведены из строя). В районе Бенгази нанесён ущерб наземным подразделениям ливийской армии - судя по видеороликам и фотографиям, среди выведенной из строя техники есть танки Т-72 и САУ Палмария.


Ну да, в Югославии они тоже "сразу же выбили" все ПВО и авиацию, только ракеты С-125 продолжали взлетать до конца операции! Потом нато "разгромило" все танковые подразделения в Косово!  :Smile: 
 Правда здесь маскироваться посложнее будет, да и ливийцы не югославы.  
А что за САУ? Чье производство?

----------


## ZET

Ливийская армия заявляет о немедленном прекращении огня в 21.00  - 
http://news.rambler.ru/9345811/
Снова развод или вояки решили здать Кадафи?!

----------


## 13th

> А что за САУ? Чье производство?


Палмария - итальянская, 155 мм. Серьёзная штука. 

Одна из них, брошенная после авианалёта.

----------


## Nazar

*ZET*

А откуда такая уверенность что это Су-24? фрагмент консоли который там показали мало о чем говорит, ну а качество видео пролета и того меньше.

----------


## ZET

> Палмария - итальянская, 155 мм. Серьёзная штука. 
> 
> Одна из них, брошенная после авианалёта.


 Ясно. Интересно, итальяшки не кооперировались с немцами? Ходовая мне напомнила первые Леопарды?

----------


## ZET

> *ZET*
> 
> А откуда такая уверенность что это Су-24? фрагмент консоли который там показали мало о чем говорит, ну а качество видео пролета и того меньше.


 Да уверенности нет, могли конечно и смонтажировать разные куски. Но выглядело органично.

----------


## timsz

> *ZET*
> 
> А откуда такая уверенность что это Су-24? фрагмент консоли который там показали мало о чем говорит, ну а качество видео пролета и того меньше.


Номер 38 - это с того Су-24.

----------


## 13th

> Ясно. Интересно, итальяшки не кооперировались с немцами? Ходовая мне напомнила первые Леопарды?


Чисто итальянская разработка. Сделана на базе экспортного танка OF-40, однако с использованием наработок, полученных во время участия в программе SP70 (англо-итало-немецкий проект 70-х годов).

Впрочем, не примите меня за спеца по бронетехнике  :Redface:

----------


## ZET

> Чисто итальянская разработка. Сделана на базе экспортного танка OF-40, однако с использованием наработок, полученных во время участия в программе SP70 (англо-итало-немецкий проект 70-х годов).
> 
> Впрочем, не примите меня за спеца по бронетехнике


 Понято, спасибо за "образование"!  
Пора уже отбиваться - завтра блин рабочая неделя, не до форумов будет, наверно. Будем больше с ТВ инфу черпать и "болеть" за ливийцев!  :Smile: . Всем баю-бай!

----------


## Холостяк

Сейчас доблестные ливийские вояки будут действовать по старой арабской схеме как в Ираке - закопают самолеты, бросят танки у придорожных канав и разбегутся.... Каддафи амеры повесят.

----------


## Nazar

Да я в принципе и не спорю, просто мне интересно, на какой панели нанесен номер 38, который фигурировал в кадре?
Этот кадр был-бы лучшим доказательством, странно что в ролике он не присутствовал.

На фото киль именно 38го борта.

----------


## APKAH

*Nazar* кадр выкладывался ранее *13th*



> Подтверждается бортовой номер сбитого Су-24 (№ 38). 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xhe...-in-libya_news





> Господи, АРКАН, это даже не оптимизм, а какие-то наивные мечтания. У ВВС "союзников" операции по подавлению и уничтожению ПВО противника отработаны на 100%. Если уж Югославия не смогла ничего противопоставить, то про Ливию и говорить нечего. Безраздельное господство в воздухе "союзникам" уже гарантировано, на мой взгляд.


 Ну если только уничтожать передвигающиеся зенитные точки/ПЗРК с помощью БПЛА или спутниковой разведки. И то это довольно сложно. В Югославии наземная операция не планировалась, поэтому им работать на малых высотах и не надо было. И даже так удавалось сбивать/повреждать их самолеты, все же ПВО Югославии дала отпор, маленький, но дала. В случае Ливии тут будет играть роль передвижные зенитки и ПЗРК. Гарантированы "средние" высоты и выше, но до 5-6 км снижаться будет очень опасно.
-------------------------------------
Недавно вспомнил: несколько лет назад смотрел передачу то-ли предсказания Нострадамуса, то-ли кого-то другого, вообщем на эту тему. Там упоминалось что третья мировая война будет после того как на рубеже веков падут три страны - в Европе, Азии и Африке. Ну если с первыми все понятно, то насчет Африки я предполагал либо Судан либо Сомали...а тут вот как оно оказалось...

----------


## Антоха

> *ZET*
> 
> А откуда такая уверенность что это Су-24? фрагмент консоли который там показали мало о чем говорит, ну а качество видео пролета и того меньше.


а вас не смущает, что упавший самолет не оставил и намека на воронку от взрыва? кроме того, мне интересно, как этим ребятам удалось так быстро извлечь из горящих "обломков" самолета тело лётчика или штурмана (если нам показали именно их? и почему не показывают кабину откуда их достали? если лётчики катапультировались, то почему их тела на столько изуродованы и где парашюты? почему рука лётчика/штурмана не в перчатке? Согласитесь что все это как то странно...

----------


## Nazar

*APKAH*
Согласен, пропустил. Но мне все-же интересно, что за номер на панели показывали в кадре и где на самолете он нанесен.
ИМХО на Ливийских бортах два номера, зеленый на ВЗ и белый на киле, где был нанесен маленький черный?


*Антоха*
Тоже об этом думал, странные какие-то обломки и разбросаны так, что создается впечатление, что он в воздухе взорвался, причем на высоте достаточной для большого радиуса разброса обломков.
"Летчик", судя по тем кадрам которые показали и по остаткам одежды, больше на бедуина, управляющего максимум верблюдом, был похож.

----------


## Полешук

> И надо признать, что Каддафи все-таки еще тот отморозок. И вставать на его сторону против всего мира... А нам это надо? Поэтому позиция России довольно сдержанная: мы не одобряем внутреннюю политику Каддафи, но считаем, что вмешиваться во внутренние дела суверенной страны не стоит.


*А с каких пор наложение ВЕТО на резолюцию, разрешающую агрессию, стало постановкой против всего мира, не подскажите?*

Еслиб проголосовали ЗА - то и то честней было. А так типа моя хата с краю. Так эта хата с таким подходом может следующей оказаться...

Что не говори а сиюминутная выгода в виде роста доходов от продажи энергоресурсов, перечеркнула стратегические выгоды. Ведь не в ВПК тот же эти доходы пойдут - а лягут спокойно на счета в западных банках (в том числе на счета где ЗВР и фонды разные).
правда то что в Кремле не стратеги сидят и так понятно было.

----------


## Полешук

> Чисто итальянская разработка. Сделана на базе экспортного танка OF-40, однако с использованием наработок, полученных во время участия в программе SP70 (англо-итало-немецкий проект 70-х годов).
> 
> Впрочем, не примите меня за спеца по бронетехнике


OF-40 это и есть клон Лео-1А4. Шасси, ЕМНИП в самой Германиии и делалось...

----------


## Orksss

> Еслиб проголосовали ЗА - то и то честней было. А так типа моя хата с краю. Так эта хата с таким подходом может следующей оказаться...


да и не говорите, это лицемерие больше всего и раздражает. как какой-то кипишь, так МИД РФ типа выражает протест против кровопролития и т.д. Пацифисты нашлись, ипать. И все на внутреннюю публику работают, как жэ бабушки забунтуют если мы за НАТО проголосуем. 
Честно проголосовали бы "ЗА", не устраивали комедию, воздержаться же в данных условиях аналогично "ЗА".




> Ну если только уничтожать передвигающиеся зенитные точки/ПЗРК с помощью БПЛА или спутниковой разведки. И то это довольно сложно. В Югославии наземная операция не планировалась, поэтому им работать на малых высотах и не надо было. И даже так удавалось сбивать/повреждать их самолеты, все же ПВО Югославии дала отпор, маленький, но дала. В случае Ливии тут будет играть роль передвижные зенитки и ПЗРК. Гарантированы "средние" высоты и выше, но до 5-6 км снижаться будет очень опасно.


да нет им не малейшего резона снижаться. На высоте 5 км можно чувствовать себя уже великолепно, местные "зенитки" и ПЗРК совершенно не опасны будут, а для КАБ и УР самая что ни наесть комфортная высота.

----------


## timsz

> *А с каких пор наложение ВЕТО на резолюцию, разрешающую агрессию, стало постановкой против всего мира, не подскажите?*


Странный вопрос... Даже не знаю, как на него ответить.

----------


## timsz

> Эх, не умеете вы воевать информационно. Показать, как это делается?


Оказывается, это уже прошлый век.)

*Власти США создают программу для ведения фальшивых аккаунтов в Facebook и Twitter*

http://www.cnews.ru/news/line/index....1/03/18/432688


ЗЫ Представляю, какая после этой информации будет паранойя на форумах. Ее и так хватает...

----------


## timsz

> Честно проголосовали бы "ЗА", не устраивали комедию, воздержаться же в данных условиях аналогично "ЗА".


Прикольный подход. То есть, если на выборах будет две партии, и ни одна не нравится, то честным будет голосовать за ту, которая однозначно впереди.

Однако...

----------


## Полешук

> Странный вопрос... Даже не знаю, как на него ответить.


Ну так подумайте.

Никто ж не говорил о необходимости "вписаться" за Каддафи.

А не пустить резолюцию прикрывающую агрессию - былоб само то. Тогда можно было и делать заявления о недопустимости "чрезмерного применения силы". А сейчас то какой в этом смысл?.
Но от кремлевцев после ордена Горбатому что-то друго можно и не ждать, наверное...

----------


## timsz

> Ну так подумайте.


Попробую...

"А с каких пор наложение ВЕТО на резолюцию, разрешающую агрессию, стало постановкой против всего мира, не подскажите?"

Весь мир (почти) хочет агрессию... Накладываем на это вето, и запрещаем всему миру устраивать агрессию... С каких пор это стало постановкой против всего мира?

Вообще-то с основания этого самого мира.

----------


## kfmut

> Никто ж не говорил о необходимости "вписаться" за Каддафи.
> 
> А не пустить резолюцию прикрывающую агрессию - былоб само то. Тогда можно было и делать заявления о недопустимости "чрезмерного применения силы"


Полешук, если бы РФ проголосовало против, а операция всёравно бы началась, то не пришлось бы России против её воли вписываться за Ливию? Какие страны в СовБезе ООН поддержали бы РФ? Китай и РФ могли наложить вето, Германия всёравно бы осталась с краю, Индия?

----------


## Orksss

> Прикольный подход. То есть, если на выборах будет две партии, и ни одна не нравится, то честным будет голосовать за ту, которая однозначно впереди.
> 
> Однако...


непонял, что прикольного вы нашли.
Да, я вообще не понимаю смысла "воздержания" в таких голосования в СБ. Т.е. мы такие белые и пушистые заявляем на весь мир, что мы совершенно не хотим агрессии, но мешать ей мы тоже не будем ничем. Типа занесите в протокол что мы были не за, это самое главное. Чистая работа на публику, причем, как я уже говорил выше, на внутреннюю в первую очередь. 
Я считаю, что раз отечественное правительство решило не поддерживать К. (да и хрен с ним если честно, всем же понятно, что патриоты бузят по всем интернетам не потому кого бомбят, а потому кто бомбит, рефлекс как у собачек павлова просто), получило за это те или иные внешнеполитические ништяки, так и проголосовало бы за резолюцию. Было бы хоть мужественное решение, а то опять корчат, что ни причем. 

В описанной вами ситуации на выборах логично было бы голосовать за того кто не нравиться меньше, в чему был пример ?

----------


## Полешук

> Полешук, если бы РФ проголосовало против, а операция всёравно бы началась, то не пришлось бы России против её воли вписываться за Ливию? Какие страны в СовБезе ООН поддержали бы РФ? Китай и РФ могли наложить вето, Германия всёравно бы осталась с краю, Индия?


Не мое, но полностью солидарен. 
Не сочтите за труд (и timsz, кстати):



> Зачем вам вето, мистер Андерсон?
> http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/332673.html
> 
> Нешуточные споры идут на тему, что должна была делать России в ситуации с вопиюще-позорной агрессией против Ливии.
> Если не рассматривать неумных комментариев на тему военного вмешательства (весьма очевидно, что Россия обычную неядерную войну проиграет - не только наступательную, но и оборонительную - военные потенциалы РФ и США+НАТО+сателлиты несопоставимы. Поэтому в военном отношении Россия на данный момент ничего предпринять не может - ядерная триада, это оружие обороны, которое защищает и хранит Россию при всех тех безобразиях которые продолжаются на территории России с конца 80х и до настоящего момента (спасибо предкам за ядерную дубинку - страшно представить, чтобы с нами сделали в ее отсутствие).
> Вариант ядерного нападения на США и НАТО можно не рассматривать, ввиду его очевидной абсурдности.
> Поэтому вопрос военного вмешательства РФ можно снять с повестки дня. Мотивы тех, кто грезит ударами вооруженных сил РФ по агрессорам в какой-то мере объяснимы, но они банально оторваны от реальности.
> Варианты с помощью поставок оружия или советников так же малореалистичны и что главное - малореализуемы в теперешних реалиях. Наемников Ливия может нанять и без России, Африка в этом плане предоставляет благодатный рынок.
> Ситуация в наших вооруженных силах это отдельная тема, к данному вопросу отношения не имеющая.
> ...


Сказав "нет", что никак не обязывало Россию воевать за Ливию, Россия как раз собирала дивиденды, выступая миротворцем стоящим на защите международного права и устава ООН, ну а желающие "Кто в агрессоры - выходи по одному".
А так, утерлись по поводу "беззубой резолюции", которая как раз отвечала требования устава ООН и дали зеленый свет агрессии, хотя судя по телодвижениям, шевеление было, то то Чуркин сокрушался по поводу двусмысленности резолюции, которая как выяснилось, дает в том числе и возможность интервенции при определенных условиях.
Сознательно ли на это пошли или это очередной пример вопиющей глупости и недальновидности - не так важно. Результат на лицо.

----------


## Полешук

Почитали. Ну тогда еще немного:



> Журнал Военный обозреватель 20.03.2011 11:13 
> Кирилл Карпов.
> 
> Удар по Ливии - США полностью переиграло руководство России .
> 
> Забота США, Франции и их союзников о нарушении прав вооруженных мятежников в Ливии переросла в войну западной коалиции против режима Каддафи. Американцы начали дипломатическую подготовку к военному удару по Ливии заранее и действия Каддафи уже значения не имели.
> 
> Во время встречи президента Медведева с вице-президентом США Джоном Байденом американцам удалось уговорить Медведева не применять право вето в Совете Безопасности ООН во время голосования по резолюции №1973, пообещав, что ни о какой интервенции речи идти не будет, и дальнейшие действия будут предварительно согласовываться с руководством России. Все остальные вопросы Байден предложил обсудить во время визита в Москву министра обороны США Роберта Гейтса. Что пообещал Байден Медведеву неизвестно, но многие высказывают предположение, что речь шла о поддержке кандидатуры Медведева на предстоящих президентских выборах со стороны Вашингтона.
> 
> ...


http://warsonline.info/liviya/udar-p...vo-rossii.html

----------


## Orksss

> И вот в субботу вечером, когда Франция, США и Великобритания начали агрессию против Ливии, выяснилось что визит министра обороны США Гейтса в Россию для дальнейших консультаций откладывается. У него теперь есть дела поважней, чем советоваться с Москвой.


Только к сожалению для вашей версии, Гейтс все же вчера приехал :Cool: 
Сегодня в Питере тусит, завтра назначена встреча с Сердюковым и Медведевым в Москве.

----------


## kfmut

*Полешук*, давайте без лирики, чьих-то чаяний о Великой России и про лохов в правительстве и МИДе...

По Ираку кого-нибудь объявили агрессорами или может санкции какие наложили? Ваше рассуждение построено на том что кто-то убоится быть названным агрессором? Медийное поле формируется самими странами-участницами операции, о каких негативных образах агрессоров была бы речь? Германия пооддерживает операцию против Ливии, но участвовать в наземной операции желанием не горит, поэтому она и воздержалась. А Россия выступила бы не миротворцем, а пустословом(адекватный синоноим подберите сами). А остальное в приведённых цитатах просто вода, извините...

----------


## Полешук

> Блогеры из Ливии: Авиация НАТО нанесла удар по больницам и хостелу 
> 
> 
> В выходные в Ливии западные страны начали военную операцию против режима Муаммара Каддафи. Россияне, которым удалось связаться с родственниками и друзьями из разных ливийских городов, делятся информацией в блогах и на форумах.
> 
> Журналист Александр Жилин, пишущий в блоге под ником ai_zhilin, пересказывает телефонный разговор: "Только что позвонил оттуда мой друг. Говорили полторы минуты. "Саня, - кричал он мне в трубку, - тут сущий ад! Они сжигают все, понимаешь, все, включая новорожденных! Все горячие точки, которые мы прошли с тобой - фигня по сравнению с этим. Завтра тут никого не останется. Я вряд ли ..." На этом связь прервалась".
> 
> "А у меня муж там. Правда, на юге, врач в госпитале. Звонил утром. У них пока тихо и есть возможность уехать", - пишет пользователь marina_611.
> 
> ...


http://top.rbc.ru/special/21/03/2011/563161.shtml

----------


## timsz

Полищук, разговоры что здесь, что за бутылкой водки на кухне - это разговоры людей, которые ни черта не смыслят в политике. У профессиональных политиков все эти рассуждения вызывают те же эмоции, что и у нас, когда мы читаем обсуждение авиационных вопросов среди домохозяек.

Я сам в этом отношении если и отличаюсь, то только тем, что понимаю, что я в этом ничего не понимаю. И тем, что понимаю, что к политическим вопросам не стоит подходить с позиций общепринятой морали, человеческих взаимоотношений и т. д. 

Статьи, которые Вы привели написаны такими же "специалистами" и/или специально для среднего увлекающегося политикой обывателя, которому писать что-то связанное с реальной политикой, все равно, что объяснять домохозяйкам, что такое САХ. Скажут, что ты дурак, который ничего не понимает, а вот у нас есть специалистка Галя (она пять раз на самолете летала в Египет), она тебе сейчас все расскажет.


И, продолжая наш дилетантский разговор...

Что нам даст вето? 

Во-первых, с точки зрения имиджа внутри страны, наложение вето как раз скорее способствовало бы популярности, так как люди с постсоветскими комплексами неполноценности с удовольствием воспримут любую игру мускулами, пусть и дутыми.

Но надо понимать, что вместе с правом вето России от СССР досталось место в стане мировых изгоев вроде Ирака, Ливии, Северной Кореи, Кубы и т.д. (Не будем спорить, насколько они на самом деле заслуживают такую репутацию, в данном случае важно то, что она у них такая.)

Все бы ничего, если бы это давало какие-никакие дивиденды, но часто доходы от сотрудничества не покрывали расходы, а такая репутация сильно мешает установлению нормальных контактов со всеми остальными. И это понятно - стремно работать с теми, от кого можно ожидать непредсказуемых действий.

И надо признать, что Каддафи честно заработал себе репутацию злодея, хотя он и сильная личность, что не может не вызывать уважения. Защитить его сейчас наложив вето - это означает (в глазах мирового сообщество) одобрить его массовое уничтожение мирного населения. И дать возможность продолжать "творить злодейства".

Не будем дискутировать по поводу мирного населения, вооруженного автоматами, танками и самолетами. Констатируем, что мнение о его действиях в мире именно такое. И, сами понимаете, если Каддафи будет свергнут, доказательств геноцида ливийского народа будет предоставлено в избытке. Хотя думаю, фактов будет полно и без фальсификаций, но это другой вопрос.

И, спрашивается, ради чего нам надо перечеркивать с трудом, по крохам добываемую репутацию нормальной страны? Чтобы куча народа сказали: "Во как мы можем! Пофигу нам ООН!"? Потом, правда, эти же люди будут причитать по поводу того, что не хотят нас принимать в мировое сообщество, визу не дают и т. д. И что ничего мы собой не представляем, так как на.... все на наше вето...


Смысла же поддерживать агрессию еще меньше. Аргументы вроде "так честнее" сразу рассматривать не будем, как смешные с политической точки зрения. И вообще не вижу ничего честного в том, чтобы говорить то, что сам не думаешь.

Во-первых, если сказал, что поддерживаешь словами, то поддержи и материально и физически. А это гораздо больше, чем сказать, чтобы больше к нам не приезжал и счета не открывать. Вот уже и Штаты предложили нам поучаствовать несмотря на нашу неподдержку.

Во-вторых, неизвестно, как все это пойдет и к каким последствиям приведет. Не исключено, что будут потери у альянса. Тогда можно сказать, что сразу были против этой глупости. Вполне вероятно, что населения положат в разы больше, чем это сделал бы Каддафи, и что (даже такое возможно) это вызовет негативный резонанс в мире. Тогда дистанцирование будет очень важно и сильно поднимет наш рейтинг. 

И, третье, самое важное. Поддержка таких действий сильно связывает руки при применении аналогичных действий внутри страны. Поэтому Россия и Китай никогда это не поддерживает. А вот присоединение Германии очень интересно.



Вообще, по-моему, все это так очевидно, что даже и обсуждать нечего...

----------


## Orksss

> "Только что позвонил оттуда мой друг. Говорили полторы минуты. "Саня, - кричал он мне в трубку, - тут сущий ад! Они сжигают все, понимаешь, все, включая новорожденных! Все горячие точки, которые мы прошли с тобой - фигня по сравнению с этим. Завтра тут никого не останется. Я вряд ли ..."


нюню.
Будь там прям сотни сожженных новорожденных (великолепное популисткое высказывание) СМИ Ливии не замедлили их бы показать. Вон в прошлый раз даже приемная дочка каддафи внезапно появилась.

Полешук, вы как то в противоположную крайность очень сильно ударились, правильно kfmut отмечал. 
Эти рассказы не выдерживают банальной логики, у коалиции просто слишком мало сил счас для создания прям ада на земле ливийской. пара-тройка B-2 и полтора десятка ударных самолетов с грехом пополам хватит на подавление ПВОи авиабаз (что все же задача чуть более приоритетная  :Wink: ), лишних ресурсов для сжигания деревенек напалмом просто нет.




> Статьи, которые Вы привели написаны такими же "специалистами" и/или специально для среднего увлекающегося политикой обывателя, которому писать что-то связанное с реальной политикой, все равно, что объяснять домохозяйкам, что такое САХ. Скажут, что ты дурак, который ничего не понимает, а вот у нас есть специалистка Галя (она пять раз на самолете летала в Египет), она тебе сейчас все расскажет.


к тому же откровенные выдумки, например касательно Гейтса, который якобы в Россию не поехал, а на самом деле давно здесь.

----------


## timsz

> нюню.


Во-во. "Не верю". Хотя, конечно, если рядом упадет бомба, то покажется, что весь мир превратился в ад.

Когда только начались боевые действия в Грузии, то сразу появились похожие ужастики. Но, как-то быстро сошли на нет.


А Пентагон только сейчас додумался, что надо в Твиттере писать)

----------


## Orksss

> Во-во. "Не верю". Хотя, конечно, если рядом упадет бомба, то покажется, что весь мир превратился в ад.
> Когда только начались боевые действия в Грузии, то сразу появились похожие ужастики. Но, как-то быстро сошли на нет.
> А Пентагон только сейчас додумался, что надо в Твиттере писать)


Просто слишком уж театрализованный пост. А-ля дешевые голливудские боевики "Сэр, на нас напа....[статические помехи]". 
Нет, под бомбешкой конечно очень херово, даже и не думаю спорить, но обычно если вокруг _сжигают младенцев_ не друзьям звонят рассказать об ужасах, а спастись пытаются. 

Ладно, если свежее по делу.
Англичане
а) заявляют, что накрыли компункт сухопутных войск лоялистов в Триполи
б) угрожают Каддафи физической расправой, в случае отказа от немедленной отставки.

Адмирал Майк Маллен ВМС США заявил, что после двух ночей налетов безполетная зона установлена, счас союзные силы переходят в "ограничению логистики" сухопутных войск Каддафи. В общем выезжать из города на чем то хоть отдаленно напоминающем военный автомобиль или не дай бог танк в Ливии категорически не рекомендуется. А если начнут вдруг минировать дороги лучше вообще сидеть дома.

----------


## Полешук

> нюню.
> 1. Будь там прям сотни сожженных новорожденных (великолепное популисткое высказывание) СМИ Ливии не замедлили их бы показать. Вон в прошлый раз даже приемная дочка каддафи внезапно появилась.
> 
> 2. Полешук, вы как то в противоположную крайность очень сильно ударились, правильно kfmut отмечал. 
> 3. Эти рассказы не выдерживают банальной логики, у коалиции просто слишком мало сил счас для создания прям ада на земле ливийской. пара-тройка B-2 и полтора десятка ударных самолетов с грехом пополам хватит на подавление ПВОи авиабаз (что все же задача чуть более приоритетная ), лишних ресурсов для сжигания деревенек напалмом просто нет.
> 
> 
> 4. к тому же откровенные выдумки, например касательно Гейтса, который якобы в Россию не поехал, а на самом деле давно здесь.


1.  ткните носом где про "сотни"!
2. "не суди да не судим будешь" (с).
3.   хм. "банальной логики", интересно даже. По ходу логика у вас своя как и способность увидеть в материале только то, что вам надо для этой логики. ну чтож - тоже не плохо.
Про нехватку ресурсов - вообще улыбнуло. Особенно в отношении 6-ти миллионной пустынной Ливии. Ну ну.
4. тож ткните, только не туда где про отложит - это не "не поехал".

----------


## Orksss

> 4. тож ткните, только не туда где про отложит - это не "не поехал".


ну тыкаю
//выяснилось что визит министра обороны США Гейтса в Россию для дальнейших консультаций откладывается. У него теперь есть дела поважней, чем советоваться с Москвой.//
видать дела все таки подождали и он решил посоветоваться. Какие они все таки пиндосы вероломные, взяли и приехали как обещали, гады  :Smile: 
Да и чего мне интересно вообще пошла эта байка, что он якобы кинул Медведева?
У него спокойная программа, вообще в Питер сначала поехал, как и планировалось, культурные достопримечательности смотрит, выступал в Военно-морской академии сегодня утром (призвал Россию *принимать более активное участие в международной коалиции наносящей удары по ливии*, с чувством юмора мужик  :Biggrin:  надеюсь курсантам в столовой помидоры не выдавали) . Завтра поедет к Медведеву, который, как вы там говорите ? В _ярости от такого вероломства американцев_. Еще раз нюню. 




> 1. ткните носом где про "сотни"!


я имею право на худ.преувеличение не меньше вашего блогера) 




> 3. хм. "банальной логики", интересно даже. По ходу логика у вас своя как и способность увидеть в материале только то, что вам надо для этой логики. ну чтож - тоже не плохо.
> Про нехватку ресурсов - вообще улыбнуло. Особенно в отношении 6-ти миллионной пустынной Ливии. Ну ну.


вы не увиливайте. по вашему весьма скромных сил альянса хватит на что то большее чем удары по паре десятков военных обьектов ? тут вам не Ирак 91 или Югославия 99, там самолетов были сотни, счас всего пара десятков. 
Нет, конечно если полностью забить на ПВО/компункты можно побомбить и новорожденных, но вы как то странно в голове приоритеты НАТО расставляете.

----------


## Полешук

> Полищук, разговоры что здесь, что за бутылкой водки на кухне - это разговоры людей, которые ни черта не смыслят в политике. У профессиональных политиков все эти рассуждения вызывают те же эмоции, что и у нас, когда мы читаем обсуждение авиационных вопросов среди домохозяек.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Вообще, по-моему, все это так очевидно, что даже и обсуждать нечего...


Да ладно. Я ж понимаю что лучше высокие цены для нефтянки, чем экспортные контракты для родного ВПК. Все понятно.
За дополнительные нефтедолоры ж не только кто-нить новую недвижимость в Ландоне сможет прикупить, но пару Мистралей и сотню бронивичков ИВеко для родной державы. Один фиг родной ВПК почти ни на что не способен (это не мое - это от рос.гереалов - главкома СВ и нач. вооружения).

Да. Если знаете о "зверствах" Каддафи - то выложите ссылки, а нет - так и выдумывать лишнего нечего, не в СNN или ВВС же работаете.

Те, перед кем вы "добываете репутацию нормальной страны" (уже смешно - катынское покаяние, слив Ирана, орден Горбатому - это и есть "добывание"?) - это США, Британия, ....я так понимаю - после такой позиции еще с большим презрением будут относится к руководству РФ (как к любому молчаливому соглашетелю). Про другие страны - даже говорить не стоит - страна без позиции, точнее "моя хата с краю". Вот ВЕТО позволило бы действительно поднять авторитет и "принудить" либо к откровенной агрессии вопреки мнению ООН, либо к принятию более мягкой редакции!
Не факт что за слив вета РФ в туже ВТО впустят в обход Грузии (ВТО, опять-таки, не факт что плюс для обрабатывающей промышленности и с/х РФ) или еще каки подачки дадут.
Все может ограничиться банальным кидаловом (наглосаксы обычно так и делают с бесхребетными) - ни авторитета, ни ништяков... :Wink:

----------


## Полешук

> Полешук, если бы РФ проголосовало против, а операция всёравно бы началась, то не пришлось бы России против её воли вписываться за Ливию? Какие страны в СовБезе ООН поддержали бы РФ? Китай и РФ могли наложить вето, Германия всёравно бы осталась с краю, Индия?


Для поддержки вето ничьей поддержки не требуется. Это право дано каждому из пяти постоянных членов СБ ООН. Ветирование агрессивной резолюции никоим образом не привело РФ против её воли к "вписанию" за Ливию. Просто либо резолюцию выхолостили б, либо была б агрессия вопреки воли ООН, а у РФ рост авторитета. Вот и всё.
ИМХО, конечно.

----------


## Полешук

> ну тыкаю
> //выяснилось что визит министра обороны США Гейтса в Россию для дальнейших консультаций откладывается. У него теперь есть дела поважней, чем советоваться с Москвой.//
> видать дела все таки подождали и он решил посоветоваться. Какие они все таки пиндосы вероломные, взяли и приехали как обещали, гады 
> Да и чего мне интересно вообще пошла эта байка, что он якобы кинул Медведева?
> У него спокойная программа, вообще в Питер сначала поехал, как и планировалось, культурные достопримечательности смотрит, выступал в Военно-морской академии сегодня утром (призвал Россию *принимать более активное участие в международной коалиции наносящей удары по ливии*, с чувством юмора мужик  надеюсь курсантам в столовой помидоры не выдавали) . Завтра поедет к Медведеву, который, как вы там говорите ? В _ярости от такого вероломства американцев_. Еще раз нюню. 
> 
> 
> я имею право на худ.преувеличение не меньше вашего блогера) 
> 
> ...


Ну если приципится к "отложению" визита больше не за что - то уже хорошо (кстати, отложить можно, в принципе, и на час, но раз вы позволяете себе "сотни" новорожденных, то думается не стоит цеплятся за Гейтса).
Про ресурсы. Даже гне вдаваясь в состав сил НАТО, надо брать не Ирак 91, а Ирак2003 - вот тогда состояние сил Ливии будет вполне адекватно (и то, наверно, больше в пользу Ирака 2003). Югославию вообще не стоит  - не сопоставимо ни по состояние армии, ни по географии - более идеального театра чем Ливия не сыскать - даже Ирак рядом не стоит, где хоть реки и озера с прибрежной растительностью есть, да горы севернее Багдада, да плотность населения и застройки  вдоль рек не сравнима с плотностью населения и застройки на побережье Ливии (про районы южнее 1 км от береговой черты вообще не говорим).

Состояние ВВС и ПВО тут уже кратко описывали.
Хорошо б если б подробней описали почему МиГ-25 уже 2 года не летают, а Ту-22 - 5. Думаю не секретно это.

пара летабельных Миражей-Ф1, и сколько там из сотни МиГ-23МС (этож даже хуже урезанного МиГ-23МФ, ЕМНИП).
Сгоревшую Осу уже ж все видели...
Какие тут особые ресурсы сейчас надо?


А это может и ОБС, а может и нет.
Может чел реально не понял "линии партии". За что-то ж его уволили.



> "Прерываюсь на полуслове. Срочно надо помочь в организации встречи бывшего посла в Ливии Владимира Чамова. Скандально низложенный посол прибывает (завтра 22 марта) в районе 23 часов в аэропорт Шереметьево рейсом из Туниса. Кто не знает, Чамов, узнав, что мы отдаем Ливию на растерзание «мировому сообществу», выслал телеграмму на имя Президента, в которой назвал его предателем. Есть еще у нас настоящие мужики! И пока такие живы — мы не пропали!
> 
> Было бы хорошо, если кто-то из средств массовой информации взял по прилету Чамова у него интервью (пока горяченький). Человек реально много знает и, похоже, готов говорить правду.
> 
> ЗЫ: Прочли мое информационное сообщение друзья Чамова и сказали - А что ты так беззубо все отразил? Пиши - встречаем человека, который пытался остановить Третью Мировую Войну. Вот я под их диктовку так и написал."


http://detnix.livejournal.com/51535....=mine#comments

----------


## Orksss

> Состояние ВВС и ПВО тут уже кратко описывали.
> Хорошо б если б подробней описали почему МиГ-25 уже 2 года не летают, а Ту-22 - 5. Думаю не секретно это.
> пара летабельных Миражей-Ф1, и сколько там из сотни МиГ-23МС (этож даже хуже урезанного МиГ-23МФ, ЕМНИП).
> Сгоревшую Осу уже ж все видели...
> Какие тут особые ресурсы сейчас надо?


Не суть, объекты ПВО и авиабазы требуют все равно обработки на всяких случай. НАТО надо кровь из носу счас отыгрывать партию без потерь.




> Ну если приципится к "отложению" визита больше не за что - то уже хорошо (кстати, отложить можно, в принципе, и на час, но раз вы позволяете себе "сотни" новорожденных, то думается не стоит цеплятся за Гейтса).


Так я Вас не понимаю. Вы позволили цитату краткий смысл которой - с нами обещали приехать поговорить, а не приехали, кинули. Смысл был такой, а не иначе!
По ситуации - министр обороны страны дэ-факто вступившей в еще одну, пусть и маленьку, но войну позволил себе задержку на полдня. Я уверен, что причины у него уважительные вполне могли быть. Есть мнение, что о причинах наших оповестили, как и о новых сроках приезда.
Так мы возвращаемся к простому вопросу. Чушь ли слова о том, что Медведева_ обманули_ и он в обнимку с МИДом прям таки в _ярости_?
Совершенно очевидно, что чушь.

----------


## MADMAX

21.03.2011 Министр обороны США Роберт Гейтс, находящийся с визитом в Санкт-Петербурге, встретился со слушателями ВУНЦ ВМФ ВМА им. Н.Г. Кузнецова. В ходе этой встречи, отвечая на вопросы Р.Гейтс сообщил, что в состоявшемся разговоре с министром обороны РФ А.Сердюковым, он предложил России принять участие в военой акции против Ливии.

Визит Министра обороны США состоялся на сутки позже запланированного срока в связи с начавшейся военной операцией вооруженных сил антиливийской коалиции. В Академии Роберта Гейтса встретил начальник ВУНЦ ВМФ ВМА им. Н.Г.Кузнецова вице-адмирал А.Римашевский.

Во время встречи слушателями Военно-морской академии, был задан вопрос об обмене учащимися военных вузов двух стран. "Мы приветствовали бы такой обмен. Это было бы полезно для военных обеих стран - учиться друг у друга, узнавать друг друга. Я рад, что вы задали этот вопрос. Я его собирался поставить в беседе с министром обороны Анатолием Сердюковым завтра", - ответил министр обороны США.

По словам Роберта Гейтса, обсуждение участия России в военной акции против Ливии будет продолжено завтра во время российско-американских переговоров. В ходе них предполагается также обсудить результаты деятельности российско-американских рабочих групп, а также вопросы ПРО.

Текущий визит станет для действующего министра обороны США последней поездкой в Россию в качестве руководителя оборонного ведомства США - в этом году он уходит со своего поста.

http://flot.com/news/navy/?ELEMENT_ID=65699

----------


## Orksss

встречают по высшему разряду, даже дали из пушки в полдень пальнуть.

----------


## Nazar

Слушатели ВМА послушали, сели в метро и ломанулись в Ливию.
"Станция метро Черная Речка, следующая Ливия." :Biggrin: 

Кстати про обмен слушателями, еще с пару месяцев назад слышал, вроде как набирается группа офицеров, для командировки в Анаполис, то-ли на год, то-ли на два. Подозреваю процесс отбора будет проходить весьма забавно.

----------


## timsz

> Да ладно. Я ж понимаю что лучше высокие цены для нефтянки, чем экспортные контракты для родного ВПК.


Не лучше. Но данность такая, что потенциальные контракты с Ливией так и останутся потенциальными. Это надо признать и смириться. Пытаться исправить это с помощью вето бессмысленно, а поэтом и глупо.




> За дополнительные нефтедолоры ж не только кто-нить новую недвижимость в Ландоне сможет прикупить, но пару Мистралей и сотню бронивичков ИВеко для родной державы.


А доллары от нефти чем-то отличаются от долларов от продажи оружия?




> Да. Если знаете о "зверствах" Каддафи - то выложите ссылки, а нет - так и выдумывать лишнего нечего, не в СNN или ВВС же работаете.


Ну зачем мне хлеб у BBC и CNN отбивать. Это они будут выдумывать, когда надо будет оправдать агрессию. Я лишь думаю (подчеркиваю - думаю, то есть предполагаю, фактов не имею), что Каддафи не тот, кто остановится перед необходимостью убить сотню другую человек, которые встанут у него на пути.




> Те, перед кем вы "добываете репутацию нормальной страны" (уже смешно - катынское покаяние, слив Ирана, орден Горбатому - это и есть "добывание"?) - это США, Британия, ....я так понимаю - после такой позиции еще с большим презрением будут относится к руководству РФ (как к любому молчаливому соглашетелю). Про другие страны - даже говорить не стоит - страна без позиции, точнее "моя хата с краю".


Как раз с такими странами хорошо торговать. Но нам до них еще далеко.




> Вот ВЕТО позволило бы действительно поднять авторитет и "принудить" либо к откровенной агрессии вопреки мнению ООН, либо к принятию более мягкой редакции!


Авторитет среди кого? Никарагуа и Венесуэлы? У остальных это если и поднимет авторитет, то только в уголовном смысле.

А уже как поднимет авторитет "откровенная агрессия вопреки мнения ООН"!.. Отмываться от такого "авторитета" надо будет долго.





> Не факт что за слив вета РФ в туже ВТО впустят в обход Грузии (ВТО, опять-таки, не факт что плюс для обрабатывающей промышленности и с/х РФ) или еще каки подачки дадут.


Насчет ВТО очень похоже, что мы больше изображаем бурное желание туда попасть, чем действительно стремимся. Экономические выгоды ВТО очень сомнительны.

Потом, контракты заключают не правительства, а простые фирмы. И формировать репутацию надо именно среди них. ВТО тут не при чем.




> Все может ограничиться банальным кидаловом (наглосаксы обычно так и делают с бесхребетными) - ни авторитета, ни ништяков...


В этой ситуации лучше держаться подальше от коалиции - как бы с ней сама история кидалова не устроила.

Лично меня компания с Германией и Китаем вполне устраивает.

----------


## Orksss

http://www.lenta.ru/news/2011/03/21/criticize/
http://www.lenta.ru/news/2011/03/21/unacceptable/
а вот и не подерутся, а вот и не подерутся )))

----------


## Дёс

> Дёс, вам пять лет или все-таки шесть ? Тоже мне спамер - герой войны с империализмом. 
> 
> Сегодня ночью отбомбились B-2, значит, что бы там не говорили на спецсаммитах вчера днем, операция началась можно считать еще с утра субботы как минимум, до Ливии лететь долго.


Orksss, я понимаю что у Вас возраст пенсионный, но грубить не обязательно :Smile:  
Если Вы считали, что я, таким образом, предлагал остановить агрессию в Ливии, то Вы как раз действительно наивны! Вопрос не в Ливии – она только повод(к сожалению - очередной). Нам о себе думать надо и хотя бы показывать потенциальному  «другу» свое к нему отношение :Smile:  Не знаю, как для РФ, но для нас это действительно важно, потому что в западных странах после оранжевой заварушки были уверены, что мы тут сплошь и рядом мечтаем примкнуть к ним и развернуть штыки против России, Белоруссии и т.д.

----------


## kfmut

> Для поддержки вето ничьей поддержки не требуется. Это право дано каждому из пяти постоянных членов СБ ООН. Ветирование агрессивной резолюции никоим образом не привело РФ против её воли к "вписанию" за Ливию. Просто либо резолюцию выхолостили б, либо была б агрессия вопреки воли ООН, а у РФ рост авторитета. Вот и всё.
> ИМХО, конечно.


*Полешук*, спасибо, я в курсе о праве вето постоянных членов СовБеза, только есть одно "но": я не в курсе процедурных вопросов СовБеза, но если я на работе пишу проблемный документ, то бегаю и со всеми его утрясаю, чтобы после отправки его руководству мне его обратно не завернули. Если кто-то совсем не согласен, то у него два варианта:
1. либо разрабатывает свой вариант документа и уже бегает за моим согласием,
2. либо самоустраняется от решения проблемы и его интересы никак не будут учтены.
Это так сказать лирическое отступление...

Время на формирование альтернативного проекта резолюции было, а так как никаких иных предложений по ливийскому вопросу наши оф.лица не озвучали, то, видимо, никакого предложения кроме как оставить Ливию саму разбираться со своими проблемами и не было, поэтому после такого вето мы бы не только не получили никакого ПРОФИТ, но и нас бы ещё  СМИ мокнули в г...но за то что мы потворствуем "геноциду ливийского народа" или ещё чему-либо, а США и Ко за тот же геноцид точно так же размазали ли бы Ливию со ссылкой на устав ООН. Какой шаг после вето у РФ был бы следующим? И кто нас поддержал бы?

ЗЫ Я смотрю у нас тут Медведев с Путиным к одному мнению прийти не могут :-)
http://top.rbc.ru/special/libya/21/03/2011/563380.shtml



> Д.Медведев: Я не считаю резолюцию по Ливии неправильной


http://top.rbc.ru/special/libya/21/03/2011/563257.shtml



> В.Путин: Резолюция ООН по Ливии неполноценна и ущербна

----------


## Orksss

> ЗЫ Я смотрю у нас тут Медведев с Путиным к одному мнению прийти не могут :-)


тов.Президент и вовсе на тов. Премьера наехал за "крестовые походы" :Cool:  
Вообще, со стороны Путина слово в слово перенимать риторику исламистов конечно не очень умно, но ультрапатриотичные граждане от него в восторге несомненно счас, особенно на фоне Медведева. 

*Если Вы считали, что я, таким образом, предлагал остановить агрессию в Ливии, то Вы как раз действительно наивны!*
отнюдь я прекрасно понимаю, что вы предлагали. после определенных событий в Японии появилось даже специальное выражение на подобный случай - "добавить ветку сакуры на аватарку". Это как раз то к чему вы призывали.

----------


## Sr10

> тут Медведев с Путиным к одному мнению прийти не могут :-)


Это нормально. Даже на нынешнем гербе птичка сидит о двух головах и в разные стороны смотрит. Что как-бы намекает...

----------


## muk33

> пара летабельных Миражей-Ф1, и сколько там из сотни МиГ-23МС (этож даже хуже урезанного МиГ-23МФ, ЕМНИП).
> Сгоревшую Осу уже ж все видели...
> Какие тут особые ресурсы сейчас надо?


Если вы не совсем в курсе, то докладываю вам - не МС, а МЛД. и вполне себе - вышедшие с кап. ремонта в 2006-2009 годах. А МиГ-25 не летают, потому что их просто негде ремонтировать.

----------


## Дёс

> тов.Президент и вовсе на тов. Премьера наехал за "крестовые походы" 
> Вообще, со стороны Путина слово в слово перенимать риторику исламистов конечно не очень умно, но ультрапатриотичные граждане от него в восторге несомненно счас, особенно на фоне Медведева. 
> 
> *Если Вы считали, что я, таким образом, предлагал остановить агрессию в Ливии, то Вы как раз действительно наивны!*
> отнюдь я прекрасно понимаю, что вы предлагали. после определенных событий в Японии появилось даже специальное выражение на подобный случай - "добавить ветку сакуры на аватарку". Это как раз то к чему вы призывали.


 И японцев реально жалко.

По резиденции Каддафи нанесли новый удар http://www.rian.ru/arab_ly/20110321/356425588.html
Не знаю чем они сейчас долбанули, но прошлый удар похоже крылатой ракетой - ливийцы в руках крутили турбинку от движка, что и у Томагавка.

----------


## Sr10

Вероятный состав авиагруппировки для работы по Ливии на 21-3-2011 из разных источников;

Aviano Italy - 12 F-16 (SP) USAFE, 14 F-15 (LN) USAFE, F-16CJ (SP), 5 EA-18G VAQ-132
Akrotiri (CYPRUS) - RAF E-3D 8sqn, Nimrod R1 и Sentinel R1 5sqn, U-2/TR-1 USAF 
Araxos, Greece - 6 F-16AM Belgium
Brize Norton UK  - VC-10 101sqn
Decimomannu : 4 EF-18 SpAF  1 B707 TK SpAF
Gioa de Colle Italy  - Tornado GR4  2,9,15 sqn RAF, 10 UK Typhoon FGR4 3,11,29sqn
Grosseto Italy - 2 F-16ADF AMI
Mildenhall UK - KC-135T/R, RC-135B, OC-135W, AC-130U
Moron, Spain - 20 KC-135, 3 KC-10 USAF
Rota Spain – 4 E-3 USAF
Souda ; 6 F-16 RnoAF, 4 Mirage 2000 QatAF
Signonella  -  6 (11) F-16АМ RDAF Denmark, 1 EC-130J 193SOW USAF
Souda Bay, Greece- EC-130J, RC-135, 6 F-16AM Norway, 4 F-16C Greece, 4 Mirage 2000-5 Qatar
Trapani AFB Italy - E-3B, Typhoon FGR4, Tornado ECR 155 Gruppo, Tornado IDS 6 Stormo, 4 Typhoon 4 Stormo, 7 CF-188 425sq Canada
Whiteman USA - B-2A 393rd BS

USS Enterprise- 36 F-18, 4 EA-6B Prowler, 22 F/A-18 Superhornet, 4 E-2C Hawkeye, 6 SH-60 Seahawk.
USS Kearsarge -  AV-8B VMM-266, MH-53, MH/SH-60
 Charles De Gaule : 8 Rafale 12F, 6 Super Etandard 17F, 2 E2C 4F, 2 Caracal, 1 Puma
Garibaldi - 6 AV-8B

----------


## Иваныч

Спецназ США получил право вторгаться на территорию стран Центральной Азии – Киргизии, Таджикистана, Туркмении и Узбекистана – при проведении контртеррористических операций. Об этом агентству EurasiaNet сообщил источник в Центральном командовании США.

А кроме этого есть ещё 75 стран(какие?-засекречено),где проводятся секретные операции.
Обратите внимание как в кратчайшие сроки была сформирована военная группировка "демократических" стран и активно присттупила к БД.Базы для базирования авиации имеются.
Прошла информация,что наступил следующий этап операции нанесение ударов по коммуникациям,с целью затруднить Каддафи переброску войск.
Ливию попросту разрушают.
Россия окружена базами по периметру. 
Высказывания Путина адекватны угрозам.

----------


## Оскар

Все больше убеждаюсь в истине кто сильнее тот и прав, слабый всегда будет неправым :Frown: 
Скажем вот я думаю чем Каллафи хуже Саакашвили? Ведь там тоже была агрессия против "своего народа". И градом по Цхинвалу и танки в городе(в нете сотни роликов как там танкисты себя вели) и бомбежка. Атака на миротворцев.. Чем? Ладно даже это понятно фиг сним ,посчитаем что это  как европа и штаты решили агрессию начала РФ. Условно согласимся, тогда почему все бездействовали когда бойцы 58 армии зверстовали в Грузии? А по видеоклипам и новостям с Грузии так и происходило, даже помоему и фото и видео были с замученными бабушками. Все возмущались помню на западе. Почему не ввели бесполетную зону над Грузией? Когда Российские СТРАТЕГИЧЕСКИЕ БОМБАРДИРОВЩИКИ и как сказал Мишико тысячи танков  бомбили и давили гусеницами мирное население Грузии?
Посмотрел бы как британцы и французы с норвежцами беспилотную зону там устроили :Smile: 
Ах Да У РФ есть ведь "ядрен батон" и это другое дело..
Или скжаем так в Киргизии тоже были сотни жертв и почти гражданская война, никто не сел ни Бакив ни из новой администрации, в китае были волнения уйгуров, которые жестко падавили китайцы (есть сотни видеоклипорв на эту тему).. Уверен будь в китае жертвы хоть десятки тысяч никакие беспилотные зоны и прочие меры там бы не проводились, и даже экономические санкции бы не ввели, слишком весь мир завяз и связан с китайской промышленностью( как американцы будут кросовки делать без подошвы которую в китае делают :Redface: ).Ведь киай это не Ливии и даже не Ирак.
В мире можно привести сотни случаев применения Авиации и тяжелой бронетехники против внутренних волнений( про чечню и некоторые другие я не буду упоминать) где боряться с вооруженной опозицией. В Ливии видно что повстанцы вооружены и значит хоть авиацией хоть чем можно с ней бороться ведь разве не так?этот вопрос я сильно не буду обсуждать потому что меня там нет и объективно не могу расссуждать, поэтому остаивм на совести ливийцев.
Это ладно меня волнует другое, безпилотная зона да авиацию не сможет применять Муамар,  но если нет наземки то, что получается не победит Кадафи и нет сил у оппозиции для победы и получим раскол и длительную гражданскую войну. Победил бы кадафи закончился бы конфликт, понятно что возможно месть но ведь при нем не один десяток лет жили ливийцы, уйдут партизаны за границу и хоть какой но порядок будет.А если бомбить тогда уже доконца вводите войска свергайте Кадафи и наводите другую власть. Иначе получите огромный центр беспорядка в африке. Нельзя быть немножко беременным.
Сорри может быть утомил кого то, но везде и всегда будет одна истина кто не хочет кормить свою армию будет кормить чужую. В современном мире нельзя быть слабым..

----------


## Nazar

> Условно согласимся, тогда почему все бездействовали когда бойцы 58 армии зверстовали в Грузии? А по видеоклипам и новостям с Грузии так и происходило, даже помоему и фото и видео были с замученными бабушками. Все возмущались помню на западе. Почему не ввели бесполетную зону над Грузией? Когда Российские СТРАТЕГИЧЕСКИЕ БОМБАРДИРОВЩИКИ и как сказал Мишико тысячи танков  бомбили и давили гусеницами мирное население Грузии?


Я так понимаю это тонкая ирония была, особенно про зверствующих бойцов и умученных бабулек. :Wink:

----------


## Оскар

> Я так понимаю это тонкая ирония была, особенно про зверствующих бойцов и умученных бабулек.


Правильно поняли, вообще это пост посвещенным двойным стандартам ЗАПАДА при оценки каких либо действий.А ведь под шумок свои войска в бахрейн ввели и саудиты и ОАЭ. Конечно братья по вере это одно, но когда дело идет к баксам там уже другие ценности. В ососбенности когда баксов будет много в случае если цены на нефть подскочат..
Хочеш мира готовся к войне и не будут в твоей стране химическое оружие искать и беспилотные зоны вводить(это относится к тем странам у которых есть нефть, к всяким КНДР и прочим не относиться, те сколько угодно могут и корабли топить и с артилерии обстреливать брать кроме риса нечего) и другие "демократические"  телодвижения. Вообще по подобному сценарию можно оправдать вторжение в любую страну мира причем это совсем не сложно..

----------


## Nazar

*Оскар*

Не в любуюю. Сомневаюсь что кто-нибудь будет вводить войска Монголию.  :Smile:  ( шутка )
У Ливии, как и у многих стран этого региона, есть один очень серьезный недостаток, это нефть, отсюда и двойные стандарты.
По крайней мере я так этот вопрос понимаю. Где-то нефть, где-то газ, где-то героин и так далее.

----------


## Оскар

> *Оскар*
> 
> Не в любуюю. Сомневаюсь что кто-нибудь будет вводить войска Монголию.  ( шутка )
> У Ливии, как и у многих стран этого региона, есть один очень серьезный недостаток, это нефть, отсюда и двойные стандарты.
> По крайней мере я так этот вопрос понимаю. Где-то нефть, где-то газ, где-то героин и так далее.


Я уже это подметил :Rolleyes:  КНДР может и ОМП себе сколько угодно штамповать, и к осям зла их могут приписывать и чморить "южан" сколько угодно. Но нет у них нефти, да и китай не сильно обрадуется такому сценарию так что приходится "демократические" наскоки попридержать..
Нефть это не недостаток это огромный плюс, другое дело надо страну так  держать чтобы не думали чтобы другие думали прежде чем "демакратизировать". Вон иран сколько шуму, а духа не хватило начать. По кранйей мере подумают сначало. Смешно друге что большиснтво глотает то что им сливают СМИ и оправдывают в том числе то что им говорят. Многие не понимют что информационная война в соврменном мире это одн а из главных составляющих..

----------


## Оскар

П.С. Найдут если крупные запасы нефти в Монголии, то и найдут повод ввести туда войска)))

----------


## 13th

Вчера состоялись первые боевые вылеты Еврофайтер "Тайфун".

----------


## APKAH

> Владимир Путин, говоря о ситуации Ливии, подчеркнул, что выражает личное мнение. Резолюцию СБ ООН, разрешающую военную операцию в этой стране, он назвал "неполноценной и ущербной", а действия США по вмешательству в конфликты в других странах - устойчивой тенденцией, в которой нет ни совести, ни логики.
> 
> Кроме того, он охарактеризовал политику США по вмешательству в конфликты в других странах как устойчивую тенденцию, в которой нет ни совести, ни логики. В связи с этим премьер вспомнил то, как во время президентства Билла Клинтона шла бомбежка Белграда, а во время президентства Джорджа Буша-старшего и Джорджа Буша-младшего - Ирака и Афганистана.





> Дмитрий Медведев назвал недопустимыми выражения о "крестовых походах" по поводу ситуации в Ливии. Медведев заявил, что подобные сравнения "по сути, ведут к столкновению цивилизаций".


 Да он наверное только BBC на своем твиттере смотрит, вот мудила, нет слов. Нашли американцы себе нового горбачева...

----------


## timsz

> Да он наверное только BBC на своем твиттере смотрит, вот мудила, нет слов. Нашли американцы себе нового горбачева...


Все нормально. Путин начал предвыборную кампанию. Рубит для народа правду-матку, а Медведев смягчает внешнеполитический резонанс.

----------


## timsz

> Вчера состоялись первые боевые вылеты Еврофайтер "Тайфун".


О! Нет комментариев?

----------


## Orksss

> Все нормально. Путин начал предвыборную кампанию. Рубит для народа правду-матку, а Медведев смягчает внешнеполитический резонанс.


да да и еще раз да.
Путин рейтинг вчера процентов так на 10% поднял _ничего не сделав_ просто сказав пару слов. Шоб я так жил  :Wink: 
Единственное печальное - народ ведется.

----------


## Mig

> Сорри может быть утомил кого то, но везде и всегда будет одна истина кто не хочет кормить свою армию будет кормить чужую. В современном мире нельзя быть слабым..


Меня - точно утомил тем, что в миллион сто первый раз "открыл Америку" :Confused:  А еще абсолютно нечитаемым текстом без знаков препинания и т.д. :Mad:

----------


## Полешук

> Если вы не совсем в курсе, то докладываю вам - не МС, а МЛД. и вполне себе - вышедшие с кап. ремонта в 2006-2009 годах. А МиГ-25 не летают, потому что их просто негде ремонтировать.


Спасибо.

Просто в монографиях по МиГ-23 писалось что в Ливию именно МС шли, а МЛД был тока у СССР, а на экспорт шли максимум МЛА (Ирак, КНДР, вроде, и еще пару стран, ЕМНИП).

И тока пару лет назад Белоруссия "отдала" за не дорого Сирии полк МЛД-шек с хранения.

----------


## 13th

> О! Нет комментариев?


Подробностей нет. Они выполняли патрулирование и, очевидно, не наносили никаких ударов.

Сейчас в Джоя-дель-Колле находятся десять "Тайфунов" Королевских ВВС. Видео, снятое после их прибытия; на килях видны эмблемы эскадрилий No. 3 и No. 11. Видео взлёта; это самолёт No. 3.

----------


## Sveto

"One F-15 crashed ,pilot ejected over rebel controled territory " ,US command confirmed.

----------


## Orksss

> Американский тактический истребитель F-15 Eagle потерпел крушение в ночь на 22 марта во время проведения операции в Ливии, пишет газета The Daily Telegraph со ссылкой на своего корреспондента, работающего в этой стране.
>  По словам репортера Роба Крилли, самолет упал на открытой местности в пустыне, не причинив разрушений на земле. Его обломки обнаружили повстанцы, поэтому, видимо, крушение произошло на востоке Ливии.
>  Пилот катапультировался и выжил. Его также нашли повстанцы, которые доставили летчика в безопасное место. Причиной падения самолета, по предварительным данным, стала техническая неисправность.
>  Американское командование уже подтвердило потерю самолета. В Пентагоне также добавили, что эвакуация второго пилота сейчас "в процессе".
>  Официальные ливийские СМИ пока никак не отреагировали на сообщение о падении американского самолета.


http://www.militaryparitet.com/telet...eletype/10114/
Учитывая
а) падение на дружественной территории
б) отсутствие победной риторики от лоялистов
вероятно потеря действительно небоевая, но стоит конечно подождать объяснений.

----------


## Дёс

> Учитывая
> а) падение на дружественной территории
> б) отсутствие победной риторики от лоялистов
> вероятно потеря действительно небоевая, но стоит конечно подождать объяснений.


  Только непонятно почему до сих пор не обнаружен второй пилот? Где его радиомаяки? К тому же,  F-15 одна из самых надежных машин ВВС США, с низкой аварийностью.
Видать это F-15 E, раз экипаж из двух челов.

----------


## Дёс

Еще полезные мэйлы, может кому пригодятся :Smile: 


Посольство  Франции:
visas.accueil@diplomatie.gouv.fr 
mmf.kiev@diplomatie.gouv.fr - Воен атташе: полковник Филипп Готье
sctip.KIEV@diplomatie.gouv.fr - Нац Без

               Британия:
ukembinf@gmail.com 
britvisa.kyiv@fco.gov.uk - Жалобы

              Канада:
kyiv@international.gc.ca 
kyiv-dr@international.gc.ca - Воен аташе, полкан Ернест Ф. Румиллер

            Посольство  Италии:
ambasciata.kiev@esteri.it 

            Посольство Пшеков:

ambasada@polska.com.ua
zajaczkowski@polska.com.ua - Политотдел

----------


## Orksss

> Только непонятно почему до сих пор не обнаружен второй пилот? Где его радиомаяки? К тому же,  F-15 одна из самых надежных машин ВВС США, с низкой аварийностью.
> Видать это F-15 E, раз экипаж из двух челов.


а где там сказано про "экипаж из двух челов" ? :Confused: 
там сказано что _пилот_ был найден (или "pilot ejected", а не pilots) и что самолет - _F-15 Eagle_, откуда размышления про F-15E.




> Посольство Пшеков:


no comments. они как бы даже активного участия не принимают в операции как и германия. 
впрочем людям с острым комплексом политической неполноценности видать пофиг кому писать о своих душевных проблемах.

----------


## 13th

Да уже везде сказано, что F-15E.

----------


## Дёс

> http://www.militaryparitet.com/telet...eletype/10114/
>  отсутствие победной риторики от лоялистов
> вероятно потеря действительно небоевая, но стоит конечно подождать объяснений.


 Кстати, лоялисты могли и не понять, что сбили – зацепить может и зацепили, а он себе полетел. Но не долетел! Плюс то, что на территории Каддафи наверняка нарушена связь, коммуникации и т.д. А может ПВО-шников самих накрыло – война, а там всякое бывает. Это все, как вариант, но весьма желательный :Smile: 
 А объяснений можно и не дождаться – если будет возможность скрыть потерю, американцы ее скроют. Это нормально и понятно.

----------


## 13th

> А объяснений можно и не дождаться – если будет возможность скрыть потерю, американцы ее скроют. Это нормально и понятно.


Уже поздно скрывать  :Tongue: 

Самолёт из Авиано, прибыл туда из Лейкенхита, так что 48-е крыло.

----------


## Дёс

> а где там сказано про "экипаж из двух челов" ?
> там сказано что _пилот_ был найден (или "pilot ejected", а не pilots) и что самолет - _F-15 Eagle_, откуда размышления про F-15E.
> 
> 
> no comments. они как бы даже активного участия не принимают в операции как и германия. 
> впрочем людям с острым комплексом политической неполноценности видать пофиг кому писать о своих душевных проблемах.


Полноценный наш, Вы б свои цитаты научились читать, а потом заикались о не полноценности:  «Американское командование уже подтвердило потерю самолета. В Пентагоне также добавили, что эвакуация ВТОРОГО ПИЛОТА сейчас "в процессе"» 
Польша активно поддержала и по ТВ (по крайней мере у нас) было даже сообщение, что собирается  присоединиться! А главное – Польша активно тянет Украину на запад. Так что, с политической целесообразностью все путем. Ну, не для Вас, конечно. Вам выгодны обратные процессы

----------


## Дёс

> Уже поздно скрывать 
> 
> Самолёт из Авиано, прибыл туда из Лейкенхита, так что 48-е крыло.


Я про боевую потерю. Если не будет веских подтверждений его поражения, скажут - сломался сам :Biggrin:

----------


## Дёс

> Да уже везде сказано, что F-15E.


 Гарне фото!

----------


## 13th

> Я про боевую потерю. Если не будет веских подтверждений его поражения, скажут - сломался сам


Если не будет веских подтверждений его поражения со стороны ливийцев, то вполне возможно, что так и есть  :Wink: 

Кстати, машина-то потеряна ещё ночью. Кто-нибудь в курсе, со стороны ливийцев уже были заявки на сбитый самолёт? Или появятся только после репортажа CNN?

----------


## Дёс

> Все больше убеждаюсь в истине кто сильнее тот и прав, слабый всегда будет неправым
> Скажем вот я думаю чем Каллафи хуже Саакашвили?


 Да все верно.
И где теперь вопли по поводу чрезмерного применения силы, как в Осетии?!  :Mad:

----------


## Дёс

> Если не будет веских подтверждений его поражения со стороны ливийцев, то вполне возможно, что так и есть 
> 
> Кстати, машина-то потеряна ещё ночью. Кто-нибудь в курсе, со стороны ливийцев уже были заявки на сбитый самолёт? Или появятся только после репортажа CNN?


 Всяко может быть.

----------


## Orksss

> Да уже везде сказано, что F-15E.


Ну да, моя вина, опять поленился полезть на зарубежные ленты, доверился нашему переводу с "Паритета".
Счас залез на английский сегмент - действительно пишут про crew, а не pilot.




> A U.S. military jet crashed in Libya after an equipment malfunction but its two crew members ejected and are safe, the U.S. military said Tuesday.
> Vince Crawley, a spokesman for the Africa Command, says both sustained minor injuries and _were separated because they used parachutes to eject from the F-15E Strike Eagle jet at high altitudes_, ending up in different areas.
> The crash occurred Monday night at 2130 GMT. Its exact location was not given.
> One crew member has been recovered and an operation is currently under way to recover the other one — “but we know he's safe,” said Ken Fidler, another spokesman for Africa Command.

----------


## Дёс

Рейтерс только что сообщила: «Игл сбит ливийским Су-22 при помощи Р-60, во время ночного рейда. Второй пилот погиб. Его останки извлечены повстанцами из моря, идентифицированы»  Уже есть видео попадания, снятое с земли!

----------


## Дёс

Почему только из моря????

----------


## 13th

> Рейтерс только что сообщила: «Игл сбит ливийским Су-22 при помощи Р-60, во время ночного рейда. Второй пилот погиб. Его останки извлечены повстанцами из моря, идентифицированы»  Уже есть видео попадания, снятое с земли!


Перенимаете мой опыт информационной войны?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Дёс

> Перенимаете мой опыт информационной войны?


 Ага!  :Rolleyes: 
Наконец хоть кто-то отреагировал :Smile:

----------


## Дёс

Опрос населения Великобритании: 35% за проведение операции, 43% против!

----------


## 13th

Покойся с миром, 91-0304. Мы будем помнить тебя  :Frown:

----------


## Sr10

По инфе на данный момент на Авиано не вернулся 91-0304. 
Предварительно - по отказу ушел в точку эвакуации, экипаж  катапультировался, работали спасатели с Кирсаджа.

----------


## Дёс

> По инфе на данный момент на Авиано не вернулся 91-0304. 
> Предварительно - по отказу ушел в точку эвакуации, экипаж  катапультировался, работали спасатели с Кирсаджа.


 Так, а второго нашли?

----------


## Дёс

> Покойся с миром, 91-0304. Мы будем помнить тебя


Это именно его фото?

----------


## 13th

> Это именно его фото?


Да. На Airliners есть 12 его фотографий. Как я понимаю, 492-я эскадрилья.

----------


## Spirit

> Рейтерс только что сообщила: «Игл сбит ливийским Су-22 при помощи Р-60, во время ночного рейда. Второй пилот погиб. Его останки извлечены повстанцами из моря, идентифицированы»  Уже есть видео попадания, снятое с земли!


Посмотрел Reuters и не нашел никакого упоминания об Cу-22.

----------


## Orksss

> Посмотрел Reuters и не нашел никакого упоминания об Cу-22.


да ну, правда? :Biggrin: 
не обращаете внимания, тут детишки резвятся.

----------


## Nazar

Чей-то частенько самый надежный самолет в мире :Wink: , начал из за отказов падать, то на родине бахнется, то в Афгане об горы приложится, то вот теперь в пустыне, забавно все это.

----------


## Дёс

> Посмотрел Reuters и не нашел никакого упоминания об Cу-22.


А про останки в море нашли?!  :Confused: 
Да, шутка это, шутка, не партесь! :Smile: 
Хотя в каждой шутке есть вероятность правды.

----------


## Дёс

> да ну, правда?
> не обращаете внимания, тут детишки резвятся.


 В первый раз слышу, что чувство юмора зависит от возраста! Вероятно Вы уж очень и очень не молоды. Нормальные люди все поняли, улыбнулись и забыли. Ну, а для Вас понятное дело: смеяться над обломками агрегата, сделанного в самих САСШ – это кощунство!  :Biggrin:

----------


## 13th

> Чей-то частенько самый надежный самолет в мире, начал из за отказов падать, то на родине бахнется, то в Афгане об горы приложится, то вот теперь в пустыне, забавно все это.


С 2001 года и по настоящий момент ВВС США потеряли пять F-15E, из них три в зонах военных конфликтов. Это с учётом сегодняшнего.

----------


## Дёс

> Да. На Airliners есть 12 его фотографий. Как я понимаю, 492-я эскадрилья.


      Понятно, пасибо

----------


## Дёс

> Чей-то частенько самый надежный самолет в мире, начал из за отказов падать, то на родине бахнется, то в Афгане об горы приложится, то вот теперь в пустыне, забавно все это.


Во-во, и я задумался.

----------


## Дёс

> "timsz:  Все нормально. Путин начал предвыборную кампанию. Рубит для народа правду-матку, а Медведев смягчает внешнеполитический резонанс."
> 
> Orksss:  да да и еще раз да.
> Путин рейтинг вчера процентов так на 10% поднял


 То есть – Вы согласились, что все-таки «правду-матку»?!  :Confused:

----------


## Дёс

А сколько в Ливии было С-200? И сколько оставалось под контролем Каддафи на момент начала "Одиссеи"? 
Были-ли в Ливии "Квадраты"?

----------


## timsz

> Тесть – Вы согласились, что все-таки «правду-матку»?!


Я имел в виду, что создает такой имидж. Насколько это соответствует действительности - вопрос второй.

ЗЫ А "шутить" так не надо. Сюда больше за информацией ходят, а не поржать. Или делайте внизу приписку, что это шутка.

----------


## Дёс

> Я имел в виду, что создает такой имидж. Насколько это соответствует действительности - вопрос второй.


 Да я не у Вас, я у Orksss спрашивал? Он же сказал: да, да и еще раз да!  :Smile:

----------


## Дёс

> Я имел в виду, что создает такой имидж. Насколько это соответствует действительности - вопрос второй.
> 
> ЗЫ А "шутить" так не надо. Сюда больше за информацией ходят, а не поржать. Или делайте внизу приписку, что это шутка.


 Если бы еще минут 10 никто не высказал сомнений по поводу Су-22 (а высказал их 13-th), я б разумеется признался в коварстве. И тем более, если б кто-то в него поверил.

----------


## kfmut

*Товарищи админы*, можно как-нибудь почистить 49 сообщений офф-топа?

----------


## Дёс

> *Товарищи админы*, можно как-нибудь почистить 49 сообщений офф-топа?


 Неужели и это офф-топ: "А сколько в Ливии было С-200? И сколько оставалось под контролем Каддафи на момент начала "Одиссеи"? 
Были-ли в Ливии "Квадраты"?" 

Загибаем

----------


## Дёс

В выпуске новостей сказали, что и второго пилота Страйк Игла нашли. Без подробностей.

----------


## Дёс

> Спасибо.
> 
> Просто в монографиях по МиГ-23 писалось что в Ливию именно МС шли, а МЛД был тока у СССР, а на экспорт шли максимум МЛА (Ирак, КНДР, вроде, и еще пару стран, ЕМНИП).
> 
> И тока пару лет назад Белоруссия "отдала" за не дорого Сирии полк МЛД-шек с хранения.


  На сайте «Национальная оборона», партнере ОАО "Корпорация Тактическое Ракетное Вооружение", написано: 
"в 2003 г. подписала контракт стоимостью $20 млн. на ремонт 16 истребителей МиГ-23МФ предположительно с доведением их до уровня МиГ-23МЛД."  http://nationaldefense.ru/283/308/index.shtml?id=4137 
 То есть Миг-23МЛД не более 16 штук.

Еще вот что: "В период действия санкций даже номинальная численность боевых самолетов ВВС Ливии сократилась почти втрое, с вооружения были сняты Mirage 5, МиГ-25, МиГ-23МС, МиГ-23БН. При этом парк самолетов пришел в неудовлетворительное состояние и большинство машин оказались небоеготовыми."

----------


## timsz

> Если бы еще минут 10 никто не высказал сомнений по поводу Су-22 (а высказал их 13-th), я б разумеется признался в коварстве. И тем более, если б кто-то в него поверил.


А если кто-то заглянул на минутку?

----------


## 13th

> А если кто-то заглянул на минутку?


Не беспокойтесь, именно так и случится  :Wink: 

Эта информация попадёт в чей-то блог и будет немедленно перепощена десятками других, расползётся по блогосфере и форумам. Через некоторое время она окажется в статье какого-нибудь нашего "аналитика", разоблачающего ложь Рейтер, CNN и Пентагона об этой войне. Рано или поздно доберётся до очередной статьи Диего Зампини (со ссылкой на источники в ГРУ), а из неё просочится в Википедию и на Запад. И вот в 2013-м году выходит монография о Су-17, на обложке которой красуется увешанный ракетами Р-60 ливийский самолёт, а на заднем плане - стремительно мчащийся к земле пылающий F-15  :Rolleyes:

----------


## APKAH

> Товарищи админы, можно как-нибудь почистить последние сообщения офф-топа?


Присоединяюсь!

*Дёс* ранее говорилось о С-200, насчет "квадратов", в Google пробывали написать?
По двадцать сообщений чепухи и бессмысленных вопросов, пока перечитал сколько за день набежало, ужас!
--------------------------------------
Насчет F-15E - В технические причины аварии не верится, вероятно над территорией контролируемой повстанцами снижение на высоты ниже 6 км для уничтожения бронетехники Кадаффи, или помощи повстанцам, а тут его приняв за врага огнем зенитки/ракетой ПЗРК подбили, причем сами же повстанцы. В технические причины аварии как то не верится.

Ливийские ЗРК и ЗРС еще до операции были в плохом состоянии, а тут после ударов сотни Томагавков с подлодок думаю почти все уничтожены. В 1986 году при поддержке советских специалистов не сбили, а тут даже и говорить нечего. После уничтожения "наиболее опасных" систем ПВО Ливии по земле пошли работать Б-2 и натовская авиация. Сейчас ПВО Кадаффи составляют передвижные зенитки и ПЗРК которые ликвидировать авиации не попадая в зону обстрела очень сложно.
Трассера над столицей Триполи:

----------


## Дёс

> А если кто-то заглянул на минутку?


Та думаю, ничего бы страшного не произошло – вряд ли это сообщение смогло бы дезавуировать  заявления Пентагона и всех западных СМИ. Вы преувеличиваете мои пропагандистские возможности.   :Smile: 
Но раз Вы так настаиваете, даю торжественное обещание не повторяться! По крайней мере – на этом форуме!

----------


## Orksss

> Да я не у Вас, я у Orksss спрашивал? Он же сказал: да, да и еще раз да!


раз вам так интересно мое мнение, я согласен с timsz в обоих его сообщениях и в оригинальном и про имидж. несовсем понимаю, что вам может быть непонятно. 

я вижу, что здесь как то не очень жестко модернизируется поэтому обращусь в вам лично, пожалуйста перестаньте засирать авиафорум политически оффтопом, призывами к мелкому хулиганству и петросянством. Давайте поговорим об авиации, о другом можно и в других местах, согласитесь. 


судя по хорошей сохранности с характерным "лежанием на пузе" самолет "спланировал" без пилотов. Трудно сказать о повреждениях от зенитного огня наверняка, но фото косвенно подтверждает версию о тех.неисправности. 
Больше всего мне фото напомнило один из мигов упавших в 99, там также утверждалось, что его не сбили натовцы, а пилоту нехватило топлива на обратку. 



> Another official said a Marine Corps Osprey search and rescue aircraft retrieved the pilot. He says the second crew member, a weapon's officer, was recovered by Libyan rebel forces and is now in U.S hands.


самым интересным считаю что в этот раз в роли "ангела" отработал не классический вертолет, а "Оспри".

----------


## timsz

> Но раз Вы так настаиваете, даю торжественное обещание не повторяться! По крайней мере – на этом форуме!


Спасибо! Просто не хочется, чтобы форум превращался в балаган.

----------


## Дёс

> Не беспокойтесь, именно так и случится 
> 
> Эта информация попадёт в чей-то блог и будет немедленно перепощена десятками других, расползётся по блогосфере и форумам. Через некоторое время она окажется в статье какого-нибудь нашего "аналитика", разоблачающего ложь Рейтер, CNN и Пентагона об этой войне. Рано или поздно доберётся до очередной статьи Диего Зампини (со ссылкой на источники в ГРУ), а из неё просочится в Википедию и на Запад. И вот в 2013-м году выходит монография о Су-17, на обложке которой красуется увешанный ракетами Р-60 ливийский самолёт, а на заднем плане - стремительно мчащийся к земле пылающий F-15


Ну, посмешили, серьезно! Спасибо!  :Biggrin:  Вы мне льстите, хотя я б не отказался от такого развития событий! Да, не честно, но любой укол в сторону «любимых» американцев – это хорошо.  Ассиметричные методы допустимы, покуда мы находимся в значительно более слабом состоянии, чем они! Это мое мнение, с ним не обязательно соглашаться!

----------


## timsz

> Насчет F-15E - В технические причины аварии не верится


Почему? Мне кажется, вероятности технической неисправности и огневого поражения где-то одного порядка. И при достаточно высокой интенсивности вылетов кто-то должен сломаться.

На видео по крайней мере следов не видно.

----------


## Дёс

> раз вам так интересно мое мнение, я согласен с timsz в обоих его сообщениях и в оригинальном и про имидж. несовсем понимаю, что вам может быть непонятно. 
> 
> я вижу, что здесь как то не очень жестко модернизируется поэтому обращусь в вам лично, пожалуйста перестаньте засирать авиафорум политически оффтопом, призывами к мелкому хулиганству и петросянством. Давайте поговорим об авиации, о другом можно и в других местах, согласитесь. 
> самым интересным считаю что в этот раз в роли "ангела" отработал не классический вертолет, а "Оспри".


Да не вопрос. Только отколь причинение врагу, пусть и мелкого, но вреда стало зваться хулиганством. Именно врага! Так как он внес не малый вклад в разрушение моей с Вами Родину(сразу говорю - я не принадлежу ни к какой партии и гос-строй меня не интересует), вылившего и продолжающего выливать на эту Родину, и на Вас в том числе, тонны дерьма! Когда-то, в Великую Отечественную, товарищи немцы называли хулиганами и бандитами парней из Молодой гвардии, да и всех партизан. Ни в коей мере не сравниваю себя с ними, но Вас не понимаю. И понять не могу! Я здесь не ключи к Касперскому рекламирую!

----------


## timsz

Думаю, враг Вашего "вреда" не заметил. В отличие от остальных.

Не стоит уничтожать полк ради того, чтобы причинить вред врагу в виде пинка какому-нибудь солдата.

Вы уже и так сделали много для того, чтобы пропало всякое желание читать эту ветку.

Вы на кого работаете, а?

----------


## Orksss

> Только отколь причинение врагу, пусть и мелкого, но вреда стало зваться хулиганством.


заставить девочку-секретаря посольства щелкнуть лишний раз мышкой на кнопке "спам".... партизан сетевой етить :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 



> Я здесь не ключи к Касперскому рекламирую!


я че есть ? я бы взял  :Wink: 

Лан, Дёс, давайте закончим, извините и меня все за оффтоп счас.

----------


## Дёс

> Присоединяюсь!
> 
> *Дёс* ранее говорилось о С-200, насчет "квадратов", в Google пробывали написать?
> По двадцать сообщений чепухи и бессмысленных вопросов, пока перечитал сколько за день набежало, ужас!


 Вы же не заходили, вот ничего путевого никто и не написал. Можете перечитать пост для Orksss. Просто не по себе, когда люди готовы с блеском в глазах защищать чужое, как буд-то брата родного. Одно дело, когда просто объективность, а другое, когда человек явно "болеет" за чужие технологии, армии и т.д. Такое преклонение напоминает садомазохизм. Извиняюсь. Когда на оборот - это хоть понятно.
 В Гугле много чего написано, а мне интересно мнение людей сведущих, ка Вы.

----------


## APKAH

На фото съёмки Mad Max 4 в Ливии:  :Smile: 
--------------
*Дёс* : пост #169



> Ждем новостей о работе ПВО Ливии, древние С-75/125/200/Кубы/Осы если были в работе наверное погибли в первый же день, а вот передвижные зенитки ЗПУ-4, ЗУ-23, ПЗРК ликвидировать не входя в их зону действия довольно сложно. Надеюсь что они еще покажут себя.


ну первое что выскочило - ""Дебют С-200 в Ливии""

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## APKAH

Появилось фото с такого ракурса потерпевшего аварию F-15E: что за следы на крыле?

----------


## Дёс

> Думаю, враг Вашего "вреда" не заметил. В отличие от остальных.
> 
> Не стоит уничтожать полк ради того, чтобы причинить вред врагу в виде пинка какому-нибудь солдата.
> 
> Вы уже и так сделали много для того, чтобы пропало всякое желание читать эту ветку.
> 
> Вы на кого работаете, а?


 Ошибаетесь, чуть заметил - с одного из адресов консульства ШША в РФ приходил ответ, и не очень вежливый.   Тем более, что я не одинок. 
Еще маленький пример. Когда мистер Дж. Буш младший прибывал в Киев, визит сопровождался не бывалыми охранными мероприятиями, перед саммитом НАТО. Угадайте почему?!

На кого работаю? На Вас! (на Украину, Россию, Белоруссию)

Не думал, что придется убеждать братьев-россиян в таких простых понятиях. Обычно нам приходилось иметь дело со своими бандерлогами.
И кстати, политику я гнал не сам, мне достойно оппонировали. Но Вас это не задевало. Да и чуть выше по страницам - политики было больше, без меня. И поверьте, кроме выложенных мэйлов, я б не стал развивать тему, если б не было противника (оппонента).

----------


## Orksss

> Появилось фото с такого ракурса потерпевшего аварию F-15E: что за следы на крыле?


а вот это уже интересно очень очень.
Может и мелкашка. 
Хотя не очень ястно с чего бы его обстреляли над союзной территорией (может конечно повредили каддафицы, а пилоты просто решили не рисковать лететь через море, а лучше дотянуть до бенгази) да и как то не вериться что бы F-15E стал бы снижаться над целью на высоту стрельбы мелких ЗУ. 

Фото бы поконкретне -  сквозная дырка ли это или что еще, непоймешь.
*upd:*догадался увеличить и повернуть. там вроде внутри конструкцию крыла видно, дыра только на обшивке. 
хотя надо бы еще все равно.

----------


## Дёс

> [COLOR="Silver"]
> заставить девочку-секретаря посольства щелкнуть лишний раз мышкой на кнопке "спам".... партизан сетевой етить


Договорились. Вам все равно хоть ссы в глаза(пардон), каратель сетевой, етить :Biggrin: 
Про девочку секретаря я написал для  timsz!

----------


## Дёс

> На фото съёмки Mad Max 4 в Ливии: 
> --------------
> *Дёс* : пост #169
> 
> ну первое что выскочило - ""Дебют С-200 в Ливии""


 Я этот Ваш пост читал. Спасибо. И про дебют Веги тоже, правда давно. Мне интересно именно нынешнее  количество С-200. В смысле - до начала операции. Сколько было "живых" дивизионов? Есле кто знает.

----------


## Дёс

> а вот это уже интересно очень очень.
> Может и мелкашка. 
> Хотя не очень ястно с чего бы его обстреляли над союзной территорией (может конечно повредили каддафицы, а пилоты просто решили не рисковать лететь через море, а лучше дотянуть до бенгази) да и как то не вериться что бы F-15E стал бы снижаться над целью на высоту стрельбы мелких ЗУ. 
> 
> Фото бы поконкретне -  сквозная дырка ли это или что еще, непоймешь.
> *upd:*догадался увеличить и повернуть. там вроде внутри конструкцию крыла видно, дыра только на обшивке. 
> хотя надо бы еще все равно.


 К сожалению не факт, что пробоина – края дырки загнуты во внутрь.  Но здесь был бы рад ошибиться! 
А сбить могли и повстанцы, попутав с Каддафиной машиной. 
В Ираке-2003 Страйк Игл был как раз сбит на небольшой высоте. Значит все же есть повод снижаться.

----------


## Orksss

> А сбить могли и повстанцы, попутав с Каддафиной машиной.


есть мнение, что машин лоялисов счас над Бенгази не очень много :Smile: . Неее в дружественный огонь совсем не вериться, что они там совсем долбанулись))

Кстати насчет краев вы правы, я даже не подумал, смотрю же на верхнюю часть крыла.

----------


## Дёс

> есть мнение, что машин лоялисов счас над Бенгази не очень много. Неее в дружественный огонь совсем не вериться, что они там совсем долбанулись))
> 
> Кстати насчет краев вы правы, я даже не подумал, смотрю же на верхнюю часть крыла.


 У страха глаза велеки. 
Вы слишком много хотите от партизан - вон сколько примеров такого огня в период Ирака-91, 2003. А тут пастухи верблюдов :Smile:

----------


## APKAH

Сомневаюсь что зенитно ракетные системы С-200 были работоспособны, а уж тем более применялись. Американцы их уничтожили от греха подальше одними из первых. Самое "большое" что ПВО Кадаффи может предложить сегодня - это Шилки и спаренные ПЗРК. Есть еще С-75М, С-125М1,"Кубы", "Осы-АК", "Стрелы-1/10М", но все это довольно устаревшие образцы и их если их РЛС работала в момент налета, то их вероятно уничтожили...

----------


## Дёс

> Сомневаюсь что зенитно ракетные системы С-200 были работоспособны, а уж тем более применялись. Американцы их уничтожили от греха подальше одними из первых. Самое "большое" что ПВО Кадаффи может предложить сегодня - это Шилки и спаренные ПЗРК. Есть еще С-75М, С-125М1,"Кубы", "Осы-АК", "Стрелы-1/10М", но все это довольно устаревшие образцы и их если их РЛС работала в момент налета, то их вероятно уничтожили...


Да понятно, что закидали Томагавками и все. Почему только не применить  их до пусков КР, когда подходили Рафали и Миражи. Думаю два варианта: не работоспособны, как Вы говорите, или просто у Каддафи очко заиграло, как у Хусика и других – сидят до последнего, чтоб не злить врага, авось сжалится.
Если РЛС той же Осы будет работать по несколько секунд – не так-то и просто успеть отработать  Хармами.
Но старье там, конечно, конкретное, как пишут на «Национальной обороне» http://nationaldefense.ru/283/308/index.shtml?id=4137 Тормознул, мужик с перевооружением. И не понятно почему.

----------


## APKAH

ооой, а вот и комплексы Оса-АК которые шли с танковой колонной на Бенгази. Судя по сообщениям жто работа ВВС Франции:

так на платформе и сгорели...

----------


## Дёс

> ооой, а вот и комплексы Оса-АК которые шли с танковой колонной на Бенгази. Судя по сообщениям жто работа ВВС Франции:
> 
> так на платформе и сгорели...


 Эту наверно и без противорадарных ракет раздолбали, раз в колонне.

----------


## Дёс

> Не беспокойтесь, именно так и случится 
> 
> Эта информация попадёт в чей-то блог и будет немедленно перепощена десятками других, расползётся по блогосфере и форумам. Через некоторое время она окажется в статье какого-нибудь нашего "аналитика", разоблачающего ложь Рейтер, CNN и Пентагона об этой войне. Рано или поздно доберётся до очередной статьи Диего Зампини (со ссылкой на источники в ГРУ), а из неё просочится в Википедию и на Запад. И вот в 2013-м году выходит монография о Су-17, на обложке которой красуется увешанный ракетами Р-60 ливийский самолёт, а на заднем плане - стремительно мчащийся к земле пылающий F-15


 Но, вообще, я б не стал говорить, что у Зампини все Голливуд. Многое спорно, но и немало фактов выглядят достоверными.

----------


## Spirit

> Не беспокойтесь, именно так и случится 
> 
> Эта информация попадёт в чей-то блог и будет немедленно перепощена десятками других, расползётся по блогосфере и форумам. Через некоторое время она окажется в статье какого-нибудь нашего "аналитика", разоблачающего ложь Рейтер, CNN и Пентагона об этой войне. Рано или поздно доберётся до очередной статьи Диего Зампини (со ссылкой на источники в ГРУ), а из неё просочится в Википедию и на Запад. И вот в 2013-м году выходит монография о Су-17, на обложке которой красуется увешанный ракетами Р-60 ливийский самолёт, а на заднем плане - стремительно мчащийся к земле пылающий F-15


Если уже не пошла :)

----------


## timsz

> И кстати, политику я гнал не сам, мне достойно оппонировали. Но Вас это не задевало. Да и чуть выше по страницам - политики было больше, без меня. И поверьте, кроме выложенных мэйлов, я б не стал развивать тему, если б не было противника (оппонента).


От политики никуда не деться. Пустая болтовня достала.

----------


## 13th

> Но, вообще, я б не стал говорить, что у Зампини все Голливуд. Многое спорно, но и немало фактов выглядят достоверными.


Вы дали просто гениальную по краткости и ёмкости характеристику работ Зампини - в них действительно *немало фактов выглядят достоверными*  :Biggrin: 

Впрочем, о чём это мы... Ах да, Ливия... Сегодня два канадских CF-18 должны были атаковать неназываемый ливийский аэродром, но пилоты сочли, что слишком велик риск побочного ущерба, и атака была отменена. Это первый случай, когда канадцы должны были атаковать наземную цель. 

Около 18 часов по Москве Аль-Джазира написала в своём блоге, что коалиционная авиация атаковала одинокий ливийский самолёт, направлявшийся к Бенгази. Пока эта история никем больше не подтверждена, не получила никакого развития и выглядит довольно сомнительно.

----------


## APKAH

> Тормознул, мужик с перевооружением. И не понятно почему.


 Ну только санкции сняли, готовился модернизировать, с обамой и Европой "ручкается", какие тут бомбежки...если б знал что так будет вероятно бы было бы подругому.
 Насчет вооружения Ливии не стоит забывать что у Кадаффи есть еще оперативно тактические ракетные комплексы(ОТРК) 9К72Э "Эльбрус", по натовской классификации "Scud-B". 
Первые поставки ОТРК 9К52 "Луна", произошли еще в 1966-1967 годах, поставлено как минимум 48 машин (причем на 2008 год они еще состояли на вооружении). Далее в 1974-1976 годах из СССР было поставлено 72 СПУ 9К72Э "Эльбрус" и 200-300 ракет Р-17Э, сформировано 6 ракетных батальона.
14 апреля 1986 года комплексы применялись по базе ВВС США на острове Лампедуза(Италия), тогда ракеты не достигли цели. Часть комплексов в конце 80-х продана(передана) в Иран.

Можно было бы списать на ветхость такого изделия в настоящее время, но с1993 года совместно с КНДР ведется работа над улучшением ракет. Известно что в 1999 году Кадаффи модернизировал 5 комплексов с помощью КНДР. В начале века корейские ракеты для Кадаффи и детали к ним перехватывались на транспортных судах по всему миру и даже в лондонском аэропорту. К 1998 году на вооружении находилось 80 СПУ комплексов 9К72.



Немного о применении этих машин Ираком 20 лет назад:
   К примеру Ирак неоднократно применял комплексы "Эльбрус" против американских войск и гражданских объектов в Кувейте, Израиле и Саудовской Аравии. В ходе этого конфликта выявилась недостаточная эффективность использовавшихся средств ПВО даже против устаревших к тому времени ракет типа Р-17.

Перед началом военной кампании не было никакой информации о планируемой тактике применения Ираком ракетного оружия. А общее количество мобильных пусковых установок обоих типов оценивалось в 30-50 единиц.

Американские специалисты рассчитывали, что как и во время "войны городов", Ирак будет проводить пуски с заранее подготовленных позиций, получая при этом подготовленные метеобюллетени и проводя при подготовке к пуску стандартный радиообмен, что за время, приблизительно равное одному часу, им удастся вскрыть и уничтожить мобильные пусковые установки. На каких данных или сведениях основывалась такая уверенность, непонятно. Однако в ходе операции "Буря в пустыне" иракские военные затрачивали на подготовку к пуску и пуск ракеты около 10 минут и сразу покидали район пуска.

Всего Ираком было осуществлено 88 пусков, причем основная их часть была сделана в течение первых дней конфликта, 40% - в течение первой недели. Вследствие невысокой точности ракет ощутимые потери войскам коалиции были нанесены в результате одного из пусков, когда ракетой была поражена казарма американского контингента, в результате чего погибли 28 человек.

Как правило, пуски ракет проводились ночью, поэтому экипажам самолетов приходилось использовать инфракрасные и другие системы для обнаружения подвижных пусковых установок. Количество визуально обнаруженных пусков ракет составило 42 случая, и только 8 раз бомбометание было проведено по объектам, сходным по характеристикам с пусковыми установками. На ежедневных брифингах представители Министерства обороны США постоянно подчеркивали, что поражение иракских "Скадов" является одной из основных задач. В целом ВВС США продемонстрировали низкую эффективность по поражению "Скадов".

----------


## Холостяк

По Ливии нашел такую инфу:
http://www.newsru.com/russia/22mar2011/ldpr.html

*ЛДПР возмущена тем, как легко авиация НАТО громит российские зенитки в Ливии*



Фракция ЛДПР в Государственной Думе потребовала от военных объяснить, почему оружие российского производства в Ливии было уничтожено в первые минуты ракетных ударов коалиционных сил, передает "Интерфакс".

"А что же мы такое понапоставляли из вооружения Каддафи, который, как известно, является основным покупателем нашего вооружения, что его ПВО разбомбили в считанные минуты?" — возмутился член фракции ЛДПР Сергей Иванов на заседании во вторник, выступая в "часе заявлений". Он обратил внимание на то, что его вопрос прямо связан с обороноспособностью нашей страны. 
"Фракция ЛДПР требует, чтобы сюда был немедленно приглашен, в Госдуму, — *но не министр обороны Сердюков, мы не мебель обсуждаем*, — а начальник Генерального Штаба", — сказал парламентарий, намекнув на то, что Анатолий Эдуардович Сердюков в советское время начинал свою карьеру заведующим секцией мебельного магазина "Ленмебельторга". 





По словам депутата Иванова, парламентарии должны получить четкое и квалифицированное разъяснение: "Как так получилось, что лучшие образцы вооружения, которыми торгует Россия, моментально были уничтожены в результате 120 точечных авиаударов". 
Судя по всему, депутат напрасно обрушился с критикой на российских оружейников. Ливийская армия оснащена вооружением устаревших образцов. Россия договорилась о поставках в Ливию военной техники на сумму, доходящую до 4 млрд долларов, но из-за согласия на ввод санкций против Ливии, запрещающих поставки оружия, контракты не выполнила и эти средства потеряла. 
К моменту ввода санкций некоторые контракты были уже составлены, но по неясным причинам не выполнены. Другие контракты были, как сообщалось, готовы к подписанию, однако причины, по которым они так и не были подписаны, опять же неизвестны. 
Ожидалось, что Ливия станет первым зарубежным покупателем нового российского многофункционального истребителя Су-35. Контракт на поставку в Ливию по разным данным от 12 до 15 истребителей Су-35 был полностью согласован и готов к подписанию. Его стоимость оценивалась в 800 млн долларов. 

Кроме того, в стадии подготовки находились контракты по новому боевому вертолету Ка-52 "Аллигатор", зенитному ракетно-пушечному комплексу (ЗРПК) "Панцирь-С1" и зенитной ракетной системе С-300ПМУ2 "Фаворит". Сообщалось, что Триполи планирует закупить не менее 10 вертолетов Ка-52, порядка 40 комплексов "Панцирь-С1" и два дивизиона С-300ПМУ2 "Фаворит" на сумму более 1 миллиарда долларов. 
Ливия проявляла также большой интерес к новейшей российской зенитной ракетной системе С-400 "Триумф", танкам Т-90С, подводным лодкам проекта 636, скоростным ракетным катерам типа "Молния", ракетным системам залпового огня "Град", другому вооружению. 
В общем объеме российско-ливийского военно-технического сотрудничества значительная часть приходится на поставку запчастей и модернизацию находящейся на вооружении ливийской армии боевой техники советского (российского) производства. 
"Ливия готова закупить у России порядка 20 боевых самолетов, не менее двух дивизионов зенитных ракетных систем С-300ПМУ2 "Фаворит", несколько десятков танков Т-90С, а также модернизировать более 140 танков Т-72, другое вооружение", — говорил в конце января 2010 года находившийся с визитом в России министр обороны Ливии Юнис Джабер, который встречался с премьер-министром Владимиром Путиным. 

Ранее глава "Рособоронэкспорта" Анатолий Исайкин сообщил журналистам, что Россия ведет с Ливией переговоры по поставкам всех видов вооружения. "Мы осуществляем поставку в Ливию различных видов вооружения и производим ремонт военной техники", — говорил Исайкин. 
В период с 1981 по 1985 годы Советский Союз поставил в Ливию около 350 боевых самолетов, в том числе 130 истребителей МиГ-23, 70 — МиГ-21, шесть фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24 и шесть дальних бомбардировщиков Ту-22. На вооружении ливийской армии находится порядка 4 тысяч единиц советской бронетехники, большое количество зенитных ракетных комплексов, а также военно-морская техника, другое вооружение. 

Система ПВО Ливии сейчас находится в упадке после почти трех десятилетий деградации, заявил директор Центра анализа стратегий и технологий Руслан Пухов. 
В 1970-80-е годы Каддафи с помощью массированных закупок в СССР боевой техники создал весьма внушительную систему ПВО страны советского образца. В общей сложности тогда Ливия получила от СССР 39 дивизионов зенитных ракетных комплексов (ЗРК) С-75М3 "Волга", 36 дивизионов ЗРК С-125М и семь полковых комплектов (140 боевых машин) самоходных ЗРК "Квадрат". А в начале восьмидесятых годов они были дополнены двумя зенитными ракетными системами большой дальности С-200ВЭ (четыре дивизиона) и одним полковым комплектом ЗРК "Оса-АК" (20 боевых машин). 
Все эти силы были сведены затем в 18 зенитных ракетных бригад — девять смешанных бригад, оснащенных комплексами С-75М3 и С-125М, семь бригад, оснащенных комплексами "Квадрат", и по одной бригаде, оснащенной комплексами "Оса-АК" и С-200ВЭ. 





Кроме того, имелась одна зенитная ракетная бригада, вооруженная французскими ЗРК Crotale (в 1973-1974 годах поставлены девять батарей с 27 боевыми машинами; использовались в основном для обороны аэродромов). Для управления силами и средствами ПВО использовалась система "Сенеж". 
Также в 1970-е годы сухопутным войскам Ливии из СССР были поставлены в общей сложности 144 боевые машины ЗРК "Стрела-1", а в 1984-1985 годах — 60 боевых машин "Стрела-10". Ливийские вооруженные силы располагают большим количеством зенитной артиллерии калибров 14,5, 23, 30 и 57 мм (включая ЗСУ-23-4) и устаревших советских переносных ЗРК "Стрела-2М", "Стрела-3" и "Игла-1". 

Но надо помнить и о том, что ливийские силы ПВО в восьмидесятые годы понесли потери в ходе боевых действий в Чаде в результате американских ударов по ливийским объектам. А с 1992 года вооруженные силы Ливии подверглись серьезной "эрозии" в результате длительных международных санкций. Техническое состояние большинства даже остающихся в строю комплексов, видимо, следует считать малоудовлетворительным, отметил эксперт. 
Несмотря на снятие санкций ООН в 2004 году, режим Каддафи в последние шесть лет крайне вяло осуществлял модернизацию своих обветшавших ВВС и ПВО. Был заключен контракт с французами на восстановление и модернизацию всего 12 Mirage F1 (выполненный к началу восстания лишь частично), отремонтированы в СНГ по эскадрилье МиГ-23МЛ и Су-22М. С "Рособоронэкспортом" были заключены в 2009 году контракты на модернизацию концерном ПВО "Алмаз-Антей" части ливийских ЗРК С-125М1 в вариант "Печора-2А", а в 2010 году — на закупку трех батарей ЗРК "Тор-М2Э" (также до сего времени не выполненные). Переговоры о закупках новых самолетов (Rafale и Су-35) и ЗРК (С-300ПМУ-2, "Бук-М2Э", "Панцирь-С1", английских Starstreak) режим Каддафи в своем типичном торгашеском стиле вел годами и так и не довел до конкретных соглашений. Теперь ему приходится расплачиваться за свою недальновидность, заявил Пухов.

----------


## МиГ-23

Американский F 15 истребитель совершил аварийную посадку или сбит в Ливии? CNN утренние новости 3/22/2012

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBldJ...layer_embedded
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBldJ...layer_embedded

http://www.latimes.com/news/nationwo...,6432862.story

----------


## timsz

> Ожидалось, что Ливия станет первым зарубежным покупателем нового российского многофункционального истребителя Су-35. Контракт на поставку в Ливию по разным данным от 12 до 15 истребителей Су-35 был полностью согласован и готов к подписанию.


Кстати тоже повод для Штатов замочить Ливию.


Насчет дырки в крыле F-15. Думаю, если там есть что-то похожее на боевое повреждение, фотографии крупным планом мы скоро увидим.

----------


## APKAH

> Кстати тоже повод для Штатов замочить Ливию.


Ну так это одна из составляющих. Вот уже несколько недель СМИ намекает что следующий Йемен - тоже старинный импортер нашего вооружения.

Насчет вогнутых краев непонятной "дыры" на крыле F-15 - как раз интересно что они вогнуты внутрь - внешнее воздействие, возможно крупный осколок ракеты ПЗРК(ИМХО). Хотя в случаях попадания ракеты ПЗРК отпечатывается "море" осколков разной величины...




> ЛДПР возмущена тем, как легко авиация НАТО громит российские зенитки в Ливии


 Никогда они российскими не были. Максимум советские. Нечего удивительного нет, и не для кого не секрет что после многолетних санкций ООН без технической поддержки ПВО Ливии пришла в негодность. Вот если бы там хотя бы С-300ПМУ-2 в сочетании с Тор-М2 были, операции возможно и не было бы вовсе. По таким вопросам им приглашать нужно приглашать не начальника генштаба, а директора СВР. Да и то отчитываться перед политиканами не понимающих в "технических" вопросах этого дела никто не будет.
------------------------
То, что могло представлять реальныю угрозу: ливийские береговые береговые комплексы:

уничтожали в первую очередь...

----------


## Spirit

А что входит в одну дивизию С-300ПМУ2 ? Сколько там ракет?

----------


## Полешук

> ------------------------
> То, что могло представлять реальныю угрозу: ливийские береговые береговые комплексы:


С тойже морской базы:

----------


## Полешук

> Самолеты сил коалиции за сутки совершили более 300 боевых вылетов 
> 
> Самолеты ВВС стран, участвующих в международной операции в Ливии, совершили *за минувшие сутки 336 боевых вылетов*, сообщает в среду британская телерадиокорпорация ВВС. По данным Пентагона, *американские самолеты выполнили 212 вылетов, еще 124 вылета совершили ВВС других стран*. 
> 
> В общей сложности во вторник по военным объектам Ливии было нанесено 108 авиаударов, передает "Интерфакс". 
> 
> 
> Несмотря на то, что атаки западной авиации вынудили войска и танки Каддафи отодвинуться от цитадели оппозиции Бенгази, мятежники не смогли воспользоваться ситуацией в свою пользу и перейти в наступление. Повстанцам также не удалось взять под контроль город Адждабию на востоке страны, сообщает Reuters.


http://newsru.com/world/23mar2011/libya_3.html

----------


## 13th

> Самолеты ВВС стран, участвующих в международной операции в Ливии, совершили *за минувшие сутки* 336 боевых вылетов, сообщает в среду британская телерадиокорпорация ВВС. По данным Пентагона, американские самолеты выполнили 212 вылетов, еще 124 вылета совершили ВВС других стран.





> The number of sorties flown by nations participating in operations against Muammar Gaddafi rose to 336, including 212 U.S. sorties, *since operations began*, the U.S. military said. The number of Tomahawk missiles fired climbed to 162.


Это сообщает лживый Рейтер. А вот что я нашёл собственно у BBC:




> Western warplanes have flown more than 300 sorties over Libya *in recent days* and more than 162 Tomahawk cruise missiles have been fired.


Как я люблю наших журналистов...

----------


## Полешук

> Как я люблю наших журналистов...


 :Smile: 
Эт точно!

----------


## Дёс

> От политики никуда не деться. Пустая болтовня достала.


Да болтовни и не было - все это эхо политики, возникающее в ходе   дискуссии :Smile:  Если позиция не нравится - это другое. Ну, да ладно.

----------


## Дёс

> 14 апреля 1986 года комплексы применялись по базе ВВС США на острове Лампедуза(Италия), тогда ракеты не достигли цели.


 Теперь ясно, почему Берлускони убежден, что Каддафи нечем достать Итальянский берег.

----------


## Дёс

> ЛДПР возмущена тем, как легко авиация НАТО громит российские зенитки в Ливии


 Жирику лишь бы языком почесать - сегодня говорит одно, завтра другое. Будто не ясны причины неадекватности ПВО Ливии.

----------


## kuslin2

Вояки на публику...

----------


## timsz

*США ОБЪЯСНИЛИ НЕУЧАСТИЕ F-22 В ВОЕННОЙ ОПЕРАЦИИ В ЛИВИИ*

Американские истребители F-22 Raptor не принимают участия в военной операции западной коалиции на территории Ливии. Как сообщает Defense News со ссылкой на аналитика Лексингтонского института Лорена Томпсона (Loren Tompson), ВВС США приняли решение не выпускать самолет в небо Ливии, потому что он не предназначен для нанесения ударов по наземным целям и не может обмениваться информацией с другими истребителями, участвующими в операции, поскольку создан, чтобы действовать преимущественно в условиях радиомолчания.

При создании F-22 инженеры должны были выбрать между малозаметностью истребителя и его возможностью обмениваться информацией. Выбор был сделан в пользу большей малозаметности. По этой причине на самолет установлена только система связи, позволяющая обмениваться информацией в полете с другими F-22. На американский самолет пятого поколения установлена также система связи стандарта Link-16, но она работает только на прием - посредством системы F-22 может получать информацию от других самолетов и вертолетов, но сам не может передавать им данные.

Кроме того, истребитель F-22 может быть вооружен двумя корректируемыми бомбами JDAM калибра 450 килограммов, которые способны поражать стационарные, но не движущиеся объекты. Ранее планировалось пополнить номенклатуру вооружений F-22 бомбами SDB калибра 113 килограммов, которые могут поражать и движущиеся объекты, однако эта программа не была реализована. Кроме того, F-22 не способен картографировать местность, как это делается радарами с синтезированной апертурой, и по этой причине не может самостоятельно выбирать наземные цели.

В настоящее время ВВС США намерены провести модернизацию F-22 в рамках программы Increment 3.1, которая предусматривает усовершенствование бортового оборудования, авионики и программного обеспечения. Благодаря этой программе истребитель научится картографировать местность, выбирать наземные цели и применять новые бомбы SDB. Однако после модернизации самолет все равно сможет одновременно выбирать не более двух целей для наведения восьми бомб SDB. Ранее рассматривалась и возможность модернизации в рамках программы Increment 3.2, которая бы расширила возможности связи самолета, но в 2010 году ВВС отказались от ее финансирования.

Военная операция Запада в Ливии, получившая название "Одиссея. Рассвет", началась 19 марта 2011 года. Со стороны коалиции в ней принимают участие истребители F-15 Eagle, F-16 Fighting Falcon, Rafale и Tornado ВВС США, Великобритании, Франции, Канады и Италии. Радиоэлектронное подавление радаров и систем ПВО сил Муаммара Каддафи обеспечивают самолеты РЭБ EA-18G Growler ВМС США.

http://www.aviaport.ru/digest/2011/03/23/212751.html

В общем - классный самолет сделали))

----------


## Sr10

F22 был создан как узкоспециализированный самолет для завоевания превосходства в воздухе. Над Ливией оно было достигнуто изначально имевшимися в регионе силами. 
Проще говоря - в этой области возможности F22 чрезмерны, еще проще - для разбивания скорлупы яйца уместнее использовать ложечку, а не кувалду. 
Ну в системах связи упомянутый .ru разбирается как спаниель в тригонометрии.
Не надо сюда всякую чушь тащить, и так тема троллем загажена.

----------


## timsz

> F22 был создан как узкоспециализированный самолет для завоевания превосходства в воздухе.


Это он так задумывался. А сейчас позиционируется как универсальный. Иначе вообще непонятно, зачем на перехватчике возможность нести бомбы.


Все бы ничего, если бы не его стоимость. Но поживем - увидим. Тем более появились сообщения, что F-22 примут участие в ливийской кампании.

----------


## Sr10

> Это он так задумывался. А сейчас позиционируется как универсальный. Иначе вообще непонятно, зачем на перехватчике возможность нести бомбы.


Кем и когда он спозиционирован "как универсальный" ?
И он не перехватчик, чистый перехватчик сейчас в стою один - МиГ31.
А землю долбить есть кому и сейчас и в перспективе.




> Все бы ничего, если бы не его стоимость. Но поживем - увидим. Тем более появились сообщения, что F-22 примут участие в ливийской кампании.


Они могут себе это позволить. А в бою наличие такого аппарата приличную экономию даст. Это уже многие поняли, кто может потянуть  финансово, да вот только он не продается... 
И кто сообщил о его участии в компании и для чего ?

----------


## ZET

> 


 ПТИЧКУ ЖАЛКО!  :Frown:  :Biggrin:

----------


## ZET

Хоть и говорят что Ф-15 "сел" по техническим причином, все равно события стали более  интересными!!!

----------


## Transit

> ПТИЧКУ ЖАЛКО!


Вернее бесхозный амраам жалко...
Похоже стоимость подбитых Т-72 погашена этим "жертвоприношением" Ливийской земле?

----------


## 13th

Кстати, обломки самолёта уже разбомбили.

Кто не успел сфотографироваться на их фоне вчера - тот опоздал...

----------


## Дёс

> F22 был создан как узкоспециализированный самолет для завоевания превосходства в воздухе. Над Ливией оно было достигнуто изначально имевшимися в регионе силами. 
> Проще говоря - в этой области возможности F22 чрезмерны, еще проще - для разбивания скорлупы яйца уместнее использовать ложечку, а не кувалду. 
> Ну в системах связи упомянутый .ru разбирается как спаниель в тригонометрии.
> Не надо сюда всякую чушь тащить, и так тема троллем загажена.


О, еще одно "коленопреклоненное" по отношению к «маде ин» САСШ!  А сравнения то какие потрясающие: «F22 чрезмерны, еще проще - для разбивания скорлупы яйца уместнее использовать ложечку, а не кувалду»

----------


## Дёс

> Кстати, обломки самолёта уже разбомбили.
> 
> Кто не успел сфотографироваться на их фоне вчера - тот опоздал...


 Ну, да.  


> США разбомбили обломки упавшего F-15
> Упавший в Ливии истребитель был по неизвестным причинам полностью уничтожен через день после падения.
> Комментарии (0)18:53, Среда Март 23, 2011 
> 
> Дарья Буянова, Life News Online
> 
> Упавший в Ливии истребитель был по неизвестным причинам полностью уничтожен через день после падения.
> 
> 
> ...


  Только амрамы уже сперли!  :Smile:

----------


## Дёс

Разбомбили, чтоб какой-нибудь папарацци не надыбал еще какие-нибудь сомнительные отверстия  :Biggrin:

----------


## ZET

> Однако на следующий день они сбросили несколько бомб на то место, где лежали обломки упавшего самолета.


 чет пиндосы не расторопные - позволили целые сутки валятся своему аероплану?  :Smile:

----------


## 13th

> чет пиндосы не расторопные - позволили целые сутки валятся своему аероплану?


Ну, например, вчера днём по нему бегали орды репортёров и местных жителей.

----------


## ZET

> Ну, например, вчера днём по нему бегали орды репортёров и местных жителей.


 Возможно. Хотя сомневаюсь что сегодня там не было ни души! Что всем так быстро надоело глазеть на Эх-15 - вроде самолеты пентогоновские падают там каждый день?

----------


## Иваныч

http://www.mk.ru/politics/article/20...yatsaquot.html

----------


## Дёс

> Что всем так быстро надоело глазеть на Эх-15 - вроде самолеты пентогоновские падают там каждый день?


Они там падают каждые 25 лет :Smile: 

«Игл» падал как-то так:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfhWb...eature=related 

Достаточно подробные видео обломков:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gm5ag...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Axv3...eature=related 
В первом ролике, на 18 секунде тоже видны какие-то пробоины на правом крыле. Есть у кого  фотка правого крыла?

----------


## Дёс

> http://www.mk.ru/politics/article/20...yatsaquot.html


Чамов – красава!
Не знаю как продуктов, а золота у Каддафи хоть ешь! 

"Каддафи может посулить наемникам золотые горы
Вести.Ру, 22 марта 2011, 13:50, 22 мар 2011, 13:50
Фото: AFPСогласно последним данным Международного валютного фонда, которые сегодня приводит газета The Financial Times, в Центробанке Ливии хранится почти 144 тонны золота, стоимость которого на текущий момент составляет более 6,5 миллиардов долларов. Каддафи хватит этой суммы, чтобы оплачивать услуги небольшой армии наемников несколько месяцев или даже лет. Подробности — у корреспондента «Вестей ФМ» в Лондоне Елены Балаевой.

«Вести ФМ»: Какие подробности в британской прессе о богатствах Каддафи появились сегодня?

Балаева: Как пишет сегодня The Financial Times, международные санкции против ливийского лидера Муаммара Каддафи вряд ли принесут результаты, поскольку человек владеет громадными объемами золота. По данным ООН, действительно в Центральном банке Ливии хранится 143 тонны золота. Это одно из самых больших золотых состояний на земле. И в течение нескольких лет Каддафи сможет на это золото содержать армию наемников. Причем, как отмечает британская газета, если большинство Центробанков предпочитают хранить золотовалютные резервы в Лондоне, Нью-Йорке или в Швейцарии, золото Ливии находится внутри страны. До начала последних событий в Ливии золото хранилось в Триполи, однако потом, по данным источников газеты, слитки перевезли в хранилище в южном городе Себа. Этот город находится на границе с Чадом и Нигером.

Вопрос, который задает газета: сможет ли Каддафи продать это золото? Как минимум, у себя в стране продать золото он не сможет, ему придется вывезти его из Ливии. Но, по словам банкиров, никто не захочет купить золото, которое хоть как-то связано сейчас с именем Каддафи. Как один из банкиров заявил газете, трейдинговые дома очень неохотно совершают сделки со странами, которые вовлечены в конфликт, потому что неизвестно, кто стоит на другом конце сделки.

Но, тем не менее, Каддафи может легко перевезти это золото в Чад и Нигер и там поменять его на деньги. Об этом в интервью газете заявил Вальтер де Веет, глава исследовательского департамента в Standard Bank. Кстати, как только в соседнем Египте начался переворот, сам Каддафи ввел запрет на вывоз золота из Ливии, потому что он боялся, что предатели в его окружении, которые начали переходить на сторону оппозиции, сами начнут вывозить из страны золотые слитки. Как напоминает The Financial Times, из-за событий на Ближнем Востоке мировые цены на золото поднялись до рекордных 1 доллара 44 центов за унцию."

----------


## alexvolf

> Чамов – красава!
> Не знаю как продуктов, а золота у Каддафи хоть ешь! 
> Подробности — у корреспондента «Вестей ФМ» в Лондоне Елены Балаевой.
> //////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
> «Вопрос, который задает газета: сможет ли Каддафи продать это золото?


 Стоит напомнить Леночке Балаевой о том,что в свое время банки Швейцарии принимали золото нацистской Германии.Уж что,что а ьанкиры знают,что деньги,а уж тем более золото -не пахнут...

----------


## Дёс

СМИ: НАТО демонстрирует миру свою беспомощность
    23 марта 2011, 14:20
НАТО продемонстрировало миру свою беспомощность, когда внутри альянса возникли глубокие расхождения относительно командно-политической структуры по проведению в Ливии военной операции, пишут в среду британские СМИ.

http://www.vz.ru/news/2011/3/23/477983.html

----------


## Дёс

Статья: "Имидж НАТО пострадает" 
http://www.vz.ru/politics/2011/3/23/478096.html




> С каждым днем усиливаются призывы остановить силовую операцию в Ливии. Ранее с призывом прекратить ракетно-бомбовые удары выступили Россия, Китай и Турция. В среду эту точку зрения высказал даже генсек ООН Пан Ги Мун, который уже осудил применение силы в западной части Ливии, в том числе в Эз-Зинтане и Мисурате. «Генсек ООН призывает все стороны к немедленному прекращению насилия в соответствии с положениями резолюций 1970 и 1973 и к ответственности за защиту гражданских лиц», – заявил представитель Пан Ги Муна Мартин Несирки, который добавил, что нарушители прав человека и международных законов «должны быть привлечены к ответственности».
> На этом фоне в действиях самой коалиции сохраняется разнобой.   
>  Лидерам США, Франции и Великобритании не удается выработать общий взгляд на цели операции, и, соответственно, остается неясным, когда и при каких условиях она должна закончиться. В связи с этим в мире усиливаются подозрения, что воздушная война превратится и в наземное вторжение.





> Неприятной неожиданностью для коалиции стало в среду решение Германии вовсе не участвовать пока в операциях Североатлантического альянса в Средиземном море. Таким образом, немцы отказываются участвовать не только в самой войне, но даже и во вспомогательных, тыловых операциях.





> ВЗГЛЯД: "Отказ Германии помогать антиливийской коалиции может негативно сказаться на имидже НАТО, где, вообще-то, должны приниматься единые решения?"
> Немецкий политолог Елена Хоффман: "Имидж НАТО пострадает не только в этом случае. Но позиция Германии в Совбезе будет отражаться на имидже НАТО, это точно."





> Елена Хоффман: "История показывает, что если начинать военные действия, даже только в воздухе, то их продолжением, скорее всего, будет наземный ввод войск. Заняв позицию нейтралитета, Германия хотела предупредить о том, что начинать силовую операцию против Ливии было бы большой ошибкой"

----------


## Torero

> А что входит в одну дивизию С-300ПМУ2 ? Сколько там ракет?


 Наверное, имеется в виду дивизион? В нем может быть до 12 пусковых установок=48 ракет. Но ни дивизион, ни полк С-300 или тем более "Торов" ничем особо Ливии не помог бы

----------


## Х-29

ВМС Британии в Ливии могут остаться без «Томагавков»
 ТРИПОЛИ, 23 марта. У ВМС Британии могут закончиться ракеты «Томагавк» в связи с тем, что за последние дни опустошена пятая часть флотского арсенала для нанесения ударов по Ливии. Близкие к военным кругам люди сообщают, что за последние четыре дня с подводной лодки Triumph было выпущено 12 «Томагавков», пишет Daily Telegraph.  Если информация соответствует действительности, это значит, что военно-морские силы на начальном этапе войны израсходовали 20% своих «Томагавков», количество которых составляет 64 единицы. А это вызывает опасения в том, что флот попросту опустошает свой арсенал.

----------


## Nazar

У своих хозяев заокеанских еще возьмут, главное раздвинуть пошире и лизнуть поглубже.  :Mad:

----------


## Дёс

> У своих хозяев заокеанских еще возьмут, главное раздвинуть пошире и лизнуть поглубже.


Ну, Вы в точку! При том – в пятую  :Biggrin:  Браво!

----------


## Дёс

Международная военная операция в Ливии стартовала 19 марта. По данным на 23 марта, за прошедшие с начала операции несколько дней американские и британские корабли и подводные лодки выпустили по целям в Ливии, в общей сложности, 162 крылатые ракеты Tomahawk.  По подсчетам экспертов, затраты американских военных на участие в операции «Одиссея Рассвет» вплотную приблизились к $1 миллиарду.
Бесполетную зону над территорией Ливии по-прежнему обеспечивают ВВС США, Великобритании и Франции. Помимо них военные действия поддерживают еще 13 стран. Всего за пять дней операции в Ливии силы международной коалиции совершили более 300 боевых вылетов.



http://news.rambler.ru/9396550/
В Ливии действует новейшее средство радиоэлектронной борьбы
 РосИнвест.  24 мар 2011, 11:01
В налете на Ливию США впервые применили новейший самолет радиоэлектронной борьбы EA-18G Growler. Во многом благодаря ему ни один американский, французский или британский самолет не был сбит ливийской ПВО. Вице-адмирал Билл Гортни (Bill Gortney) сообщил средствам массовой информации, что самолеты EA-18G Growler производства компании Boeing оказывают «электронную поддержку» операции в Ливии.



Норвегия отозвала из Ливии шесть своих истребителей. Данное решение принял глава оборонного ведомства страны Греете Фаремо.
Чиновник объяснил, что страна была вынуждена пойти на такие меры, поскольку у коалиции нет четкого понимая, кто же именно командует операцией.

http://www.zn.ua/online/articles/77857#article

----------


## Дёс

Таки началось? США перебрасывают к Ливии морскую пехоту.
 США начали переброску более 4 тыс. моряков и морских пехотинцев в район Средиземного моря для поддержки коалиционной операции в Ливии «Одиссея Рассвет». Как передают РИА Новости, об этом сообщает со ссылкой на военное командование американский интернет-портал, специализирующийся на новостях на военную и военно-промышленную тематику. 
 Военнослужащие из состава амфибийно-десантной группы постоянной готовности «Bataan» и 22-го экспедиционного формирования Корпуса морской пехоты ВМС США направятся в Средиземное море из городов в штате Вирджиния Норфолк и Литл-Крик на кораблях-амфибиях, количество которых не уточняется. По словам капитана Стивена Йодера, командующего десантной группой, переброска подразделений ВМС осуществляется внепланово и вызвана «срочной необходимостью в Ливии и регионе». 
 «Корабли-амфибии оптимальны для выполнения широкого спектра миссий, от гуманитарной помощи до военных операций на суше и море», - цитирует интернет-портал слова Йодера. 
http://www.from-ua.com/news/d8d58e943eb6d.html


 А ведь резолюция Совбеза ООН №1973 не допускает проведения наземной операции! И было много клятвенных заверений запада, что не одна нога не ступит... Зачем там столько морпехов? :Confused:

----------


## 13th

> Норвегия отозвала из Ливии шесть своих истребителей. Данное решение принял глава оборонного ведомства страны Греете Фаремо.
> Чиновник объяснил, что страна была вынуждена пойти на такие меры, поскольку у коалиции нет четкого понимая, кто же именно командует операцией.
> 
> http://www.zn.ua/online/articles/77857#article


У меня такое впечатление, что норвежские истребители никогда в Ливии и не базировались.

Кроме того, это позавчерашняя новость. Вот сегодняшняя: 




> Норвегия вскоре присоединится к операции коалиционных сил в Ливии, истребители ВВС страны будут действовать под командованием представителей ВС США, сообщает со ссылкой на заявление премьер-министра страны Йенса Столтенберга агентство Франс Пресс.

----------


## Дёс

> У меня такое впечатление, что норвежские истребители никогда в Ливии и не базировались.
> 
> Кроме того, это позавчерашняя новость. Вот сегодняшняя:


Ну, как же – все шесть F-16 стояли на базе у Бенгази :Smile: 
Новость услышал сегодня, кажется по ОРТ или по нашему Интеру, глянул в нет и нашел подтверждение. 
Значит норвеги передумали. Или их заставили передумать!

----------


## Х-29

> У своих хозяев заокеанских еще возьмут, главное раздвинуть пошире и лизнуть поглубже.


 А вы прорицатель :Smile: :
«Представители ВМС также указывают на то, что если у них закончатся «Томагавки», американский флот может оказать им помощь из своих неприкосновенных запасов.»
http://www.rosbalt.ru/main/2011/03/23/831688.html

----------


## Nazar

> А вы прорицатель:
> «Представители ВМС также указывают на то, что если у них закончатся «Томагавки», американский флот может оказать им помощь из своих неприкосновенных запасов.»
> http://www.rosbalt.ru/main/2011/03/23/831688.html


Ну тут надо экстрасенсорные способности иметь по круче чем у Ванги с Джуной, что-бы такое невероятное развитие ситуации предсказать. :Biggrin:

----------


## Sr10

> ВМС Британии в Ливии могут остаться без «Томагавков»


Тут есть нюанс ;)
Любая ракета, а особенно с ТТД, имеет определенный срок годности, по истечении которого списывается и утилизируется. Во времена советские, когда дивизионы С300 ходили стрелять на Шаган - специально отстреливали изделия по которым близился срок списания, соединяя приятное с полезным. Потом, во времен постсоветские, стрелять перестали, а срок годности стали продлевать волевым генеральским решением... ну "..а случись война - они стрелять не годятся"(левша).
  Так и бритты - проводят "ликвидацию изделия методом пуска', но по реальным целям.

----------


## KAPACb

Французские истребители сбили ливийский боевой самолёт, какой именно не сообщается .

----------


## Orksss

> Французские истребители сбили ливийский боевой самолёт, какой именно не сообщается .


Сообщается, что "Галеб" над Мисуратом.

----------


## KAPACb

> Сообщается, что "Галеб" над Мисуратом.


Ага нашол  -- G-2

Хотя также (отдельно) пишут что "повстанцы" захватили 4 Галеба 24-го Февраля. Т.е. теоретически мог быть и ихний

----------


## Полешук

> Тут есть нюанс ;)
> Любая ракета, а особенно с ТТД, имеет определенный срок годности, по истечении которого списывается и утилизируется. Во времена советские, когда дивизионы С300 ходили стрелять на Шаган - специально отстреливали изделия по которым близился срок списания, соединяя приятное с полезным. Потом, во времен постсоветские, стрелять перестали, а срок годности стали продлевать волевым генеральским решением... ну "..а случись война - они стрелять не годятся"(левша).
>   Так и бритты - проводят "ликвидацию изделия методом пуска', но по реальным целям.


У Томагавка - ТРДД. Разве что стартовый ускоритель ТТД, но это заменяемо...

----------


## Orksss

> Хотя также (отдельно) пишут что "повстанцы" захватили 4 Галеба 24-го Февраля. Т.е. теоретически мог быть и ихний


Если у кого-то из rebels хватило мозгов счас подниматься в воздух, то он заслужил премию Дарвина.

А если серьезно, то они явно получили соответствующие инструкции, так что их можно не считать.

----------


## Sr10

> У Томагавка - ТРДД. Разве что стартовый ускоритель ТТД, но это заменяемо...


Это несколько увеличивает срок годности, но не отменяет его. Вообще еще с первой бури в пустыне особо продвинутые журналисты, прикинув на пальцах расход б/п бьют тревогу - скоро ракеты кончатся. А они все не кончаются ...

----------


## ZET

> Сообщается, что "Галеб" над Мисуратом.


да, эта великая победа войдет в учебники воздушного боя!  :Smile:

----------


## 13th

> да, эта великая победа войдет в учебники воздушного боя!


Как говорил один украинский президент, маемо тэ, що маемо. Какие самолёты поднимаются в воздух, такие и сбиваются.

----------


## Sr10

> Какие самолёты поднимаются в воздух, такие и сбиваются.


Пока официально подтверждения победы нет. Только пересказы что Рейтер "казал шо иму АВС казал..."  
Тем более так шустро определить тип сбитого сложно, учитывая что наземных частей в том районе нет.

----------


## KAPACb

> Пока официально подтверждения победы нет. Только пересказы что Рейтер "казал шо иму АВС казал..."  
> Тем более так шустро определить тип сбитого сложно, учитывая что наземных частей в том районе нет.


А теперь сообщают со ссылкой на американский военный источник что самолёт "возможно совершал посадку" когда был сбит. 

При етом Мисрата в руках у "повстанцев" якобы. Через часик выяснится что завалили их самолёт :-)

----------


## Дёс

> Французские истребители сбили ливийский боевой самолёт, какой именно не сообщается .


 Ну, вот, а британцы вчера вечером заявляли, что ВВС Ливии полностью уничтожены.

Неужели там есть еще откуда взлетать  и чему взлетать?

----------


## Дёс

> А теперь сообщают со ссылкой на американский военный источник что самолёт "возможно совершал посадку" когда был сбит. 
> 
> При етом Мисрата в руках у "повстанцев" якобы. Через часик выяснится что завалили их самолёт :-)


 А вот это ближе к реальности.

----------


## Холостяк

Путин сказал (http://premier.gov.ru/events/news/14542/#tt)

"...., безусловно, это сложная страна. В основе её лежат отношения между племенами. Конечно, это требует особого регулирования. Внутриполитическая ситуация приобрела характер вооружённой борьбы, *но это, конечно, не значит, что кому-то позволено вмешиваться во внутриполитический конфликт, даже вооружённый, извне, защищая одну из сторон*. Это первая часть.
Вторая касается резолюции Совета Безопасности, на основе которой происходит сегодня вмешательство, прежде всего вооружённое вмешательство. *Эта резолюция Совета Безопасности, безусловно, является неполноценной и ущербной*. Если посмотреть, что там написано, то сразу станет ясно, что она разрешает всем предпринимать любые действия в отношении суверенного государства. Вообще, *всё это мне напоминает средневековый призыв к крестовому походу, когда кто-то призывал кого-то идти в определённое место и чего-то освобождать.* Это вторая часть.
Теперь по поводу сути самих событий. Я уже сказал: это применение вооружённых сил. Кстати говоря, за эту резолюцию Совета Безопасности Россия не голосовала.
Теперь, что касается реальных событий, которые там происходят. Ясно, что это вооружённое вмешательство извне. Но меня беспокоит даже не сам факт вооружённого вмешательства (вооружённых конфликтов много, они всегда происходили и, к сожалению, наверное, ещё долго будут происходить), беспокоит та лёгкость, с которой принимаются решения по применению силы в международных делах сегодня. Скажем, *в политике Соединенных Штатов это приобретает устойчивую тенденцию и тренд. Во времена Билла Клинтона бомбили Югославию и Белград, Буш ввёл войска в Афганистан, потом под надуманным, совершенно лживым предлогом ввели войска в Ирак, ликвидировали всё иракское руководство – даже дети погибли из семьи Саддама Хусейна.*
Теперь на очереди Ливия под предлогом защиты мирного населения. Но при нанесении бомбовых ударов по территории гибнет как раз это мирное население. Где же логика и совесть? Нет ни того, ни другого. Вот уже есть жертвы среди мирного населения, ради которого, якобы, наносятся эти бомбовые удары.
Я что хотел бы сказать? Что мы собираемся и хотим жить в мире со всеми. Ни с кем не хотим ни ссориться, ни тем более воевать, Боже упаси. Но сегодняшние события, в том числе и в Ливии лишний раз подтверждают правильность того, что мы делаем по укреплению обороноспособности России. И вот та новая госпрограмма «Вооружение», о которой я только что говорил, призвана как раз решать именно эти задачи.

ПС. Только вот Айфончик погнал какую-то пургу...
http://nnm.ru/blogs/ruslender/derzhis_polkovnik_2/

----------


## Холостяк

> Хоть и говорят что Ф-15 "сел" по техническим причином, все равно события стали более интересными!!!


"Под Бенгази разбился тактический истребитель F-15. Одного пилота нашли и до прибытия спасателей приютили у себя местные жители.

А со вторым случилась неприятная история. Вертолет ВМС и местные жители нашли его почти одновременно. Американцы не сразу сообразили, что ливийцы, бегущие к их пилоту, опасности для него не представляют. Поэтому по хозяевам дали очередь из пулемета, установленного на вертолете. В итоге шестеро ливийцев с ранениями различной степени тяжести оказались в больнице.

Американцы постарались не рекламировать произошедшее: очень уж некрасиво получилось. Но британские журналисты предали эту историю огласке. Впрочем, закончилось все более или менее полюбовно: военные с сожалением признали, что ошиблись. А один из пострадавших ливийцев оказался на редкость отходчивым человеком. Весь перемотанный окровавленными бинтами, лежа на больничной койке, в эфире BBC News он заявил, что его ранение - это не слишком высокая цена за свержение диктатора, и призвал НАТО продолжать бомбардировки."
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-12827285
http://lenta.ru/articles/2011/03/23/inshallah/

----------


## Холостяк

Интересная инфа: http://community.livejournal.com/ja_za_kaddafi/

----------


## Transit

> А теперь сообщают со ссылкой на американский военный источник что самолёт "возможно совершал посадку" когда был сбит.


Не сбит, а уничтожен на земле после посадки - это даже не воздушная победа.

----------


## 13th

> А теперь сообщают со ссылкой на американский 
> При етом Мисрата в руках у "повстанцев" якобы. Через часик выяснится что завалили их самолёт :-)


Мисрата уже неделю как в руках законной власти. Об этом даже было сказано по государственному телевидению Ливии  :Smile:

----------


## Дёс

> Не сбит, а уничтожен на земле после посадки - это даже не воздушная победа.


Мало того, что машина до сих пор не была уничтожена, так ей еще дали взлететь, полетать и приземлиться?  :Confused:

----------


## Sveto

Libyans are doing the only thing they can do-constantly dislocating equipment 
They have two options:
-non used equipment should be dismanteld
-used equipmend should consantly change its positions
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHa0aaTr8Gk
So probably this G-2 was not in combat mission.Libyans were just trying to save it for the D-Day.If this was the case than libyans were just implementing what they have learned from yugoslav pilots wich were educators at Libiyan military academies in recent years. 
However when i see those tanks at open highways or Rubez in some weak building ,i am affraid that they did not learn much:(they have no forests but than they should enter in towns at any cost before nato campaign started.
On paper thay have better anti aircraft defence than Yugoslavia ,they have S-200 what we did not have.And all other equipment in much larger numbers ,but question is what is operable from that?I guess that S-75 are not operable (we had retired ours much before 1999.)

----------


## Orksss

По "Галебу"...
Текущая версия (с форумов загранишных) - был уничтожен прямым попаданием ракеты "воздух-земля" семейства AASM с "Рафаля" сразу после посадки во время массированного налета на авиабазу.
Так что с воздушной победой вероятно погорячились. 

кстати интересные фото ударной группы Мираж 2000D/Рафаль есть здесь
http://www.thomasgoisque-photo.com/s...spec=def&id=88

----------


## 13th

> По "Галебу"...
> Текущая версия (с форумов загранишных) - был уничтожен прямым попаданием ракеты "воздух-земля" семейства AASM с "Рафаля" сразу после посадки во время массированного налета на авиабазу.
> Так что с воздушной победой вероятно погорячились.


Эта версия уже не с форумов, а с сайта МО Франции.

----------


## kfmut

> кстати интересные фото ударной группы Мираж 2000D/Рафаль есть здесь
> http://www.thomasgoisque-photo.com/s...spec=def&id=88


действительно интересно, спасибо!

кстати, там адреса больших фоток имеют вид


```
http://www.thomasgoisque-photo.com/images/reports/big/Eu_Fra_1300.jpg
http://www.thomasgoisque-photo.com/images/reports/big/Eu_Fra_1301.jpg
http://www.thomasgoisque-photo.com/images/reports/big/Eu_Fra_1302.jpg
...
http://www.thomasgoisque-photo.com/images/reports/big/Eu_Fra_1403.jpg
```

----------


## Torero

А ничего не известно о летчиках, которые перелетели ни Мальту в самом начале ливийских событий?

----------


## 13th

Как известно, в первом ударе (ночь 19-20 марта) участвовали три B-2, одним из которых был "Дух Пенсильвании". Сейчас Пентагон выложил  несколько новых фото, где показана подготовка самолётов к вылету, и там засветился "Дух Миссисипи".

----------


## timsz

> был уничтожен прямым попаданием ракеты "воздух-земля" семейства AASM с "Рафаля" сразу после посадки во время массированного налета на авиабазу.


Интересно, почему только один Галеб уничтожили? Все, что осталось, или такая эффективность?

----------


## Дёс

> Интересно, почему только один Галеб уничтожили? Все, что осталось, или такая эффективность?


Поставили им 70 Галебов, последний еще в начале 80-х. Значит «дожило» до 2011 совсем не много. Четыре говорят видели у повстанцев, возможно еще сколько-то у них захвачено. Если повстанцы действительно отступили из Мисраты, могли подорвать. Часть машин НАТО могло не обнаружить, как вчерашний.

----------


## Дёс

Бомбить Ливию начали в годовщину войны в Ираке-2003, командование операцией НАТО взяло в годовщину компании альянса «Союзная сила» - интересные совпадения!

----------


## Дёс

> «Итого в Средиземном море: до прибытия этого большого десантного корабля Bataan имеются два аналогичных — Kearsarge и Pons, флагманский корабль Mount Whitney, атомная подлодка Providence, плюс три эсминца. Два атомных авианосца Enterprise и Carl Vinson — на низком старте. Когда вся эта группировка окажется в Средиземноморье, операцию «Одиссея. Рассвет», можно будет переименовывать в «Одиссею. Зенит».


Не до фига ли одной Ливии столько?  То ли они решили показать Каддафи эту армаду в надежде, что он испугается и отступит, то ли хотят любой ценой додавить его?  Или же США готовятся еще к двум операциям в Йемене и Сирии?!  :Confused:

----------


## Иваныч

(http://www.echo.msk.ru/programs/razv...113-echo.phtml)

----------


## timsz

> Поставили им 70 Галебов...


Ну у меня вопрос был скорее почему всего один самолет.) Как-то для массированной бомбардировки маловато.

----------


## Х-29

> Не беспокойтесь, именно так и случится 
> 
> Эта информация попадёт в чей-то блог и будет немедленно перепощена десятками других, расползётся по блогосфере и форумам. Через некоторое время она окажется в статье какого-нибудь нашего "аналитика", разоблачающего ложь Рейтер, CNN и Пентагона об этой войне. Рано или поздно доберётся до очередной статьи Диего Зампини (со ссылкой на источники в ГРУ), а из неё просочится в Википедию и на Запад. И вот в 2013-м году выходит монография о Су-17, на обложке которой красуется увешанный ракетами Р-60 ливийский самолёт, а на заднем плане - стремительно мчащийся к земле пылающий F-15


Значит все присутствующие стали свидетелями, как пишется новая история авиации  :Biggrin: 
 Дес, ты должен потребовать с Зампини комиссионные и поделится с нами  :Biggrin:

----------


## Х-29

> А ничего не известно о летчиках, которые перелетели ни Мальту в самом начале ливийских событий?


 гед то читал, что они влились в повстанское движение, когда те уже овладили територией, обзавелись вооружением

А в Емене реально похожую ситуацию могут раскрутить: "С заявлением по поводу событий в Йемене выступил министр иностранных дел Франции Ален Жюппе. Отставку А.Салеха он назвал неизбежной и выразил поддержку "борцам за демократию".

что то напоминает действия Франции по отношению к Ливии.

----------


## Daemonmike

> (http://www.echo.msk.ru/programs/razv...113-echo.phtml)


Спасибо за ссылку.

----------


## Sveto

> Поставили им 70 Галебов, последний еще в начале 80-х. Значит «дожило» до 2011 совсем не много. Четыре говорят видели у повстанцев, возможно еще сколько-то у них захвачено. Если повстанцы действительно отступили из Мисраты, могли подорвать. Часть машин НАТО могло не обнаружить, как вчерашний.


freshly overhauled


and old times

Libya bought entirely 112 G-2AL Galeb and 34 J-21 Jastreb from 1978.-1985.
All G-2 were devided into 3 squadrons in the base Misuraty (where Libyans have air academy-btw. their academy was also formed with help of Yugoslavia).In 2008. they overhauled 20 G-2AL in cooperation with Serbian air industry at their overhaul plant Tamahnit near Seba.
Thats all for tonight :)

----------


## Chizh

> О, еще одно "коленопреклоненное" по отношению к «маде ин» САСШ!  А сравнения то какие потрясающие: «F22 чрезмерны, еще проще - для разбивания скорлупы яйца уместнее использовать ложечку, а не кувалду»


А что в этом не верно?

----------


## ZET

> А что в этом не верно?


Неверно - поклонение "чужому".  Особенно - сделанному в империи зла и пидарастии :Biggrin:

----------


## Оскар

> А что в этом не верно?


То, что Ф-22 чрезмерны в данном конфликте.. Неправда. То что Их нельзя в виду их ограничения применять это уже другой вопрос..

----------


## Иваныч

> Не до фига ли одной Ливии столько?  То ли они решили показать Каддафи эту армаду в надежде, что он испугается и отступит, то ли хотят любой ценой додавить его?  Или же США готовятся еще к двум операциям в Йемене и Сирии?!


Да,мысли о том,что "одиссея" только начинается,многим приходят в голову.
Пора открывать темы не только Йемен,Сирия,но возможно и Иран.Хотя Иран это посерьёзнее всех вместе взятых будет.

----------


## Sr10

> Интересно, почему только один Галеб уничтожили?


Как вариант :
(Основано на реальных событиях, все совпадения случайны..как-бе...
Galeb (крылышками бяк-бяк-бяк…)
Е3 – Опа…
Rafale - Где, где ??
Е3 – на три часа…
Rafale – Ага… ща я его…
Е8 – чо-т не нравится мне это… Galeb-у – слышь, чурка…
Galeb – Хто здеся ???
Е8 – Я тута… Ты чо, темный совсем, радио не слушаешь ? Абисняю доступно – туда не ходи,  ходи обратно, а то щас AIM башка попадет – совсем мертвый будешь…
Galeb – Нинада AIM… я-ж не корысти ради, а токмо волею пославшего мя… (всхлип)
Е8 – У тя три минуты – упал, отжался от самолета…
Galeb - (крылышками бяк-бяк-бяк…)
Е3 – цель снижается … садится…
Rafale – о, еее, не успеваю…
Е8 – грохни на земле… в чем проблема-то?  Лови координаты…
Rafale – значок хотел..за победу…под фонарь.. красивый такой.. (вздыхает)
Е8 – не, ну как дети малые, ей-богу… а свались он с твоей победы на город.. на какое-нить китайское посольство…  
)

----------


## Оскар

> Да,мысли о том,что "одиссея" только начинается,многим приходят в голову.
> Пора открывать темы не только Йемен,Сирия,но возможно и Иран.Хотя Иран это посерьёзнее всех вместе взятых будет.


Да там пока они сначала Ливии "дообрабатывают" ведь уже почти ярд зелени потратили, ведь надо будет вернуть в кратном размере и чтобы союзники дивидентами не обиделись. Хотя Схема там в принуипе понятная.

----------


## Дёс

> Значит все присутствующие стали свидетелями, как пишется новая история авиации 
>  Дес, ты должен потребовать с Зампини комиссионные и поделится с нами


Ага, завтра Диеге позвоню  :Smile:

----------


## Дёс

> Неверно - поклонение "чужому".  Особенно - сделанному в империи зла и пидарастии


 Ну, где-то так! :Smile:

----------


## Дёс

> In 2008. they overhauled 20 G-2AL in cooperation with Serbian air industry at their overhaul plant Tamahnit near Seba.
> Thats all for tonight :)


Вот 20 Галебов, наверно, и могло летать.

----------


## Дёс

> Да,мысли о том,что "одиссея" только начинается,многим приходят в голову.
> Пора открывать темы не только Йемен,Сирия,но возможно и Иран.Хотя Иран это посерьёзнее всех вместе взятых будет.


Да, видать амеры проинформированы, что Ливией все не закончится. А заодно они могут использовать текущую войну для усиления своего присутствия в регионе - повод отличный!

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## Дёс

Ой заварят "кашу" (если уже не заварили) - взорвут регион! А потом и сами будут не рады! :Mad: 


Военные США в Европе испугались нападений 
 Пятница Март 25, 2011 
 Служащим Американской армии в европейских странах запретили показываться на людях в форме в целях безопасности.
По словам руководства военных сил США, это распоряжение связано с «действующими военными операциями».
  Американские военнослужащие не раз подвергались нападению в Европе.
 В начале марта выходец из Косово расстрелял автобус с солдатами США в мюнхенском аэропорту. Водитель автобуса и один из военных погибли на месте.

http://www.lifenews.ru/news/54504#comments

----------


## 13th

Дёс сегодня поставил рекорд по флу... э-э, активности: четыре поста подряд.

Тем временем СМИ сообщают, что после вчерашних ударов британской и французской авиации повстанцы заняли Адждабию.

----------


## Sr10

> Дёс сегодня поставил рекорд по флу... э-э, активности: четыре поста подряд.


Тролль набивает счетчик. Тупо и толсто. Весна...

По теме - за истекшие сутки над Ливией с дебютом прошлись два Mirage 2000-5EDA 7sq Катара.  На базу Signonella прибыли 6 F16A из Нидерландов и пара  AC130 с базы Lakenheath.

----------


## !!!!!

> Тролль набивает счетчик. Тупо и толсто. Весна...
> 
> По теме - за истекшие сутки над Ливией с дебютом прошлись два Mirage 2000-5EDA 7sq Катара.  На базу Signonella прибыли 6 F16A из Нидерландов и пара  AC130 с базы Lakenheath.


Понимаешь, я защищаю СВОЕ и это нормально. Выискивать «плюсы» у себя и «минусы» у противника – это тоже нормально. А вот когда наоборот – это уже извращение, садомазо! Даже пусть ты не славянин, будь ты трижды еврей, но родился и вырос здесь, получил образование здесь, жрал продукты с этой земли – она уже тебе не чужая, и уж точно ближе амероидной, а ты на нее с пренебрежением плюешь! Но, если бы хоть еврейским оружием восхищался – хрен с ним бы. Я абсолютно ровно отношусь к евреям, кроме тех, которые здесь вели себя тихо и скромно, а когда слиняли за бугор – начали гавкать, как трусливая собачонка! При этом забывают истину: ЕСЛИ БЫ НЕ НАШ СОЛДАТ, СГОРЕЛИ БЫ ВЫ ВСЕ В НЕМЕЦКИХ ЗАПАДНЫХ ЦЫВИЛИЗОВАННЫХ ПЕЧАХ! 

Неблагодарность - один из худших человеческих пороков!

----------


## Оскар

Вообще схема понятна. Сначало только бесполетная зона, потом удары по войскам Каддафи, потом по базам.
Вообще судя по последним коментариям в пресссе все становиться на свои места.
Сегодня повстанцы захватили нефтепромыслы и был отправлен первый танкер с нефтью в Катар. Это понятно революция революцией но кушать(а значить иметь для этого деньги) хочется всегда, там один как раз прокоментировал: "мы Катару доверяем и он продаст за нас нефть". Катар как раз свои истребители задействовал правда всего два но неимеет значения. Повтсанцы перешли в наступление.
Далее при поддержки НАТО повстанцы (а если не получиться и наземной операции для этого на всяк случай и усиление сил в регионе) переходят в наступление свергают Кадаффи. Для этого авиации НАТО бомбить и оружием поможет. Европа этих партизан признала нефть уже повторюсь продают от их имени.
Сразу вспомнилась программа по дискавери где показывали свержения Хусейна, сначало там памятник валили, потом спрашивали у одного из членов нового правительства и там он ответил на вопрос журналиста, а почему тендера на восстановление нефтепромыслов выигрывают американские компании в основном? Он ответил это им бонус они же нас освободили :Rolleyes: ?
Поменяется власть дальше все ясно каждый кусок пирога получит. Арабы уже получили нефть подскочива в цене, уже ярды зелени отхватили. Братья по вере братьями но когда речь о нефтебаксах там другое дело. Вообще там схема дальнейшая настолько понятно что обсуждать не имеет смысла.
Далее второй немаловажный шаг. Когда "новая власть" с помошью запада начнет  востанавливать страну(а те бескорыстно им помогут :Wink: ) то поймут что обороноспособность  воообще никакая. Все сволочь кадафи разрушил.
Нужны новые истребители и системы ПВО. Но "правильные" ни какие нибудь беспонтовые Су-35 и С-300ПМУ(этоспециально каддафи вредительсвом занимался). Запад уже эффективность своей техники показал (в одну калитку).. Далее будет продажа им техники западной (сдесь никого не обделят и французов и англичан, а янкесы то в обиду себя не дадут) по Иракскому варианту, то есть продажа Ф-16 кастрированных по самое нехочу, но при этом по цене Ф-35 (помните за сколько миллиардов басков продали кастраты ВВС Ирака). И те купят потому что выхода у них нет.
А янкесы получат твердые заказы, конвеер по Ф-16 и ф-15 не будет закрыт (для своих то ВВС уже не закупают) граждане обеспечены работой, платятся налоги.А ведь самолеты это не просто самолеты, там ведь дальше бабло идет за счет запчастей и обслуживания, поставок оружия и дальнейшей модернизации, то есть долгосрочная дойка.
 Плюс всякие железные дороги и прочую инфраструктуру будут достраивать правильные западные страны которые помогли избавиться от гнета тирана.Сдесь даже фотка есть с Российскими объектами.
Просто дадут понять новой власти чтоб не рыпались, покажут ролик где вешают Хусейна..
Вообще сценарий прочитывается вполне открыто.А ведь как красиво преподнесли то, комар носу не подточит, все легитимно все поддерживают их. Как ранее все спокойно объяснили в Ираке и Афганистане и все верят что они несут мир и демократию в эти страны. Для этого даже врага придумали.Еще один повод иметь сильную армию.

----------


## Nazar

Так это все понятно, но г-да *Дёс, ZET, X-29 и !!!!*, объясните мне, почему вы примерно одновременно появились на форуме, светитесь в одних ветках, пишите примерно одно и то-же и имеете периодически один и тот-же IP-адрес ?

Теперь перейдем непосредственно к товарищу с чудным ником *!!!!!*.
Я так понимаю, судя по вашему крайнему посту, что вы и Дёс это точно одно лицо? 
Теперь непосредственно к вашему посту, свое, или чужое - защищайте у себя дома, не нужно мне здесь сайт превращать в броневик и в политическое ристалище.
Да, за повторную регистрацию -бан постоянный.

----------


## 13th

> *Дёс, ZET, X-29 и !!!!*


Предчувствия его не обманули... (c) Пиф-паф, ой-ой-ой!

Повстанцы утверждают, что кроме Адждабии заняли уже и Брегу (Бурейку). Похоже, армия сдала её без боя. Она никак не может справиться с анклавом повстанцев в Мисрате, и вот теперь уходит с востока страны. 

Вполне возможно, что эти Т-72 были поражены британскими "Торнадо" ночью 24-25 марта.

----------


## Да, ясно всё!

> Я так понимаю, судя по вашему крайнему посту, что вы и Дёс это точно одно лицо? 
> Теперь непосредственно к вашему посту, свое, или чужое - защищайте у себя дома, не нужно мне здесь сайт превращать в броневик и в политическое ристалище.
> Да, за повторную регистрацию -бан постоянный.


Я и не пытался скрыть, что это мой пост!  Его бы не было, если бы не оскорбления со стороны Sr10. (Я первым никого здесь не обзывал).  И если удалять мой пост, то нужно было удалить и пост Sr10, содержавший оскорбление. 

Во вторых:  это наш с Вами общий дом - без Украины никогда не будет полноценной России! И наоборот.  Я думал, Вы это понимаете? Что важнее  - убрать политическую составляющую с одной из веток или хоть как-то препятствовать унижению нашей с Вами Родины со стороны тех, кто как Вы выразились: «раздвигают пошире и лижут поглубже»?   Если Вы считаете, что первое важнее - что ж, я не буду идти на «противность» и любой ценой доказывать Вам. Думайте сами. 
С огромнейшим уважением, Дёс!  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

> Я и не пытался скрыть, что это мой пост! Его бы не было, если бы не оскорбления со стороны Sr10. (Я первым никого здесь не обзывал). И если удалять мой пост, то нужно было удалить и пост Sr10, содержавший оскорбление. 
> 
> Во вторых: это наш с Вами общий дом - без Украины никогда не будет полноценной России! И наоборот. Я думал, Вы это понимаете? Что важнее - убрать политическую составляющую с одной из веток или хоть как-то препятствовать унижению нашей с Вами Родины со стороны тех, кто как Вы выразились: «раздвигают пошире и лижут поглубже»? Если Вы считаете, что первое важнее - что ж, я не буду идти на «противность» и любой ценой доказывать Вам. Думайте сами. 
> С огромнейшим уважением, Дёс!


Мыслишь правильно..., но реально - уж слишком раздухарился и тем самым сам ведешься на провокации....

----------


## Nazar

> Что важнее


Для меня важнее порядок на форуме и соблюдение его правил, всеми его участниками.
По поводу бана пользователя *Дёс* обращайтесь к тому, кто его выдал.
Данную реинкарнацию я так-же удаляю.

Да и еще, ответа на свой вопрос я так и не получил.

----------


## Chizh

> То, что Ф-22 чрезмерны в данном конфликте.. Неправда.


Почему не правда?
F-22 рассчитан на завоевание превосходства в воздухе в сложной обстановке с сильным противником.
В Ливии же уже толком нет ни ПВО ни авиации.
Ему там реально нечего делать. Там за глаза хватит британцев и франзузов, даже без USAF.

----------


## Chizh

> Неверно - поклонение "чужому".  Особенно - сделанному в империи зла и пидарастии


Понятно.
Святая борьба с империей зла.  :Smile:

----------


## Chizh

> Ну, где-то так!


Вы из политруков?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

> Почему не правда?
> F-22 рассчитан на завоевание превосходства в воздухе в сложной обстановке с сильным противником.
> В Ливии же уже толком нет ни ПВО ни авиации.
> Ему там реально нечего делать. Там за глаза хватит британцев и франзузов, даже без USAF.


Вроде как по Ираку, Афгану обсуждали, и там была ссылка чуть ли на официальное заявление какого-то амеровского должностного лица, что себестоимость использования Ф-22 уж очень дорогостоящее удАвольствие, и даже такое дорогое - за которое в Конгрессе не погладят, что проще использовать Ф-15\16\18 и В-1В (если уж за раз много бомбануть надо).... Обычное содержание Ф-22 дорогостоящее, что несколько Ф-15 можно содержать...
А о работе по земле...., то вроде как в 2006 году амеры успешно использовали Ф-22 на полторушке махов с высоты 50тыщ футов для удара по цели  *JDAM*ом... Вроде попали на радостях... Поэтому, использование его по земле вполне удачное... 
А так, амеры сейчас на Ливии экономят. Они и так потратились серьезно. Пусть вон англичаши потратятся или французикам некуда бабосы девать... Амеры потрятится и щедро попу порвут под "шапочный разбор", чтоб показать, что они "Основные", когда ливийскую нефть делить будут....

----------


## Холостяк

Франция уже возомнила себя крутышкой и типа может угражать и наказывать других... 

http://infox.ru/authority/state/2011...yeraciya.phtml

Министр иностранных дел Франции Ален Жюппе заявил, что военная операция международной коалиции в Ливии продлится максимум несколько недель. По словам Жюппе, ситуация в Ливии послужит примером для таких автократических государств, как Сирия и Саудовская Аравия.
ПС. Хотя в этих автократических государствах не проводят депортации людей по национальности и порядок получше чем во Франции, где жгут на улицах автомобили и грабят людей.... *Надо было, когда во Франции были беспорядки, нахрен их бомбануть, чтоб почувствовали как это классно....*

----------


## Оскар

> Франция уже возомнила себя крутышкой и типа может угражать и наказывать других... 
> 
> http://infox.ru/authority/state/2011...yeraciya.phtml
> 
> Министр иностранных дел Франции Ален Жюппе заявил, что военная операция международной коалиции в Ливии продлится максимум несколько недель. По словам Жюппе, ситуация в Ливии послужит примером для таких автократических государств, как Сирия и Саудовская Аравия.
> ПС. Хотя в этих автократических государствах не проводят депортации людей по национальности и порядок получше чем во Франции, где жгут на улицах автомобили и грабят людей.... *Надо было, когда во Франции были беспорядки, нахрен их бомбануть, чтоб почувствовали как это классно....*


 Дело не в том кто и как себя чувствует, а в том у кого нефть и армия слабая.. Ирану вообще повезло, что наличных сил у запада не было тогда.. Уверен саудиты если Иран бомбанут как и ираком помогут.Получат уничтожение конкурентов, повышение цен на нефть и прочее.

----------


## Иваныч

Италия и ФРГ во вторник вынесут на рассмотрение участников международной конференции в Лондоне план мирного урегулирования конфликта в Ливии, сообщил министр иностранных дел Италии Франко Фраттини, передает Reuters.
В соответствии с данным планом будет, в частности, объявлено о введении режима прекращения огня всеми сторонами конфликта, о создании постоянного гуманитарного коридора для доставки помощи населению, а также об отстранении от власти Муамара Каддафи и его отъезде вместе с окружением за границу, передает ИТАР-ТАСС

ЗЫ.Либо Каддафи кому-то понадобился,либо боятся чемодана с компроматом.
Неужели просто гуманный поступок,хотя могут и обмануть.

----------


## 13th

> ЗЫ.Либо Каддафи кому-то понадобился,либо боятся чемодана с компроматом.


Да, сын Каддафи незадолго до начала военной операции размахивал чемоданами, грозился провести сеанс чёрной магии с полным разоблачением и назвать все имена, пароли и явки. Правда, он тогда ещё пообещал разобраться с повстанцами за 48 часов, а с этим не сложилось. Может, хоть с чемоданами получится. Будет интересно. Французы уже просили.

----------


## Иваныч

> Да, сын Каддафи незадолго до начала военной операции размахивал чемоданами, грозился провести сеанс чёрной магии с полным разоблачением и назвать все имена, пароли и явки. Правда, он тогда ещё пообещал разобраться с повстанцами за 48 часов, а с этим не сложилось. Может, хоть с чемоданами получится. Будет интересно. Французы уже просили.


Возможен и ещё вариант.Хотят создать прецендент,чтобы следущие не сопротивлялись.Если НАТО начнет каждого следущего главу государства убивать,а похоже на очереди Сирия,то сопротивляться будут.

----------


## Оскар

> Италия и ФРГ во вторник вынесут на рассмотрение участников международной конференции в Лондоне план мирного урегулирования конфликта в Ливии, сообщил министр иностранных дел Италии Франко Фраттини, передает Reuters.
> В соответствии с данным планом будет, в частности, объявлено о введении режима прекращения огня всеми сторонами конфликта, о создании постоянного гуманитарного коридора для доставки помощи населению, а также об отстранении от власти Муамара Каддафи и его отъезде вместе с окружением за границу, передает ИТАР-ТАСС
> 
> ЗЫ.Либо Каддафи кому-то понадобился,либо боятся чемодана с компроматом.
> Неужели просто гуманный поступок,хотя могут и обмануть.


Мне кажеться сдесь другое, все таки у Каддафи много сторонников, и пока он с Ливии они будут сопротивляться, и бои могут затянуться. если он свалит, они просто поймут, что  сопротивление безполезн о( а ради чего?) и сломить будет намного легче. Вообще не факт что без серъезной поддержки НАТО( а в частности наземной операции) вообще повстанцы могут выиграть.
Кадаффи ведь сказал типа я в своей стране доконца с вами :Wink:

----------


## Orksss

> Вообще не факт что без серъезной поддержки НАТО( а в частности наземной операции) вообще повстанцы могут выиграть.


Ну пока дела то у них не так и плохо. Взяли наконец Адждабию, есть данные что и стратегические порты Брега и Рас-Лануф под их контролем. 

Местность там открытая, лоялисты просто неспособны спокойно перебрасывать крупные колонны войск с запада, так что повстанцы наседают. 




> Кадаффи ведь сказал типа я в своей стране доконца с вами


да все так говорят  :Wink:  Сам не уйдет, так "уйдут". Вон армия кинет и сдаст с потрохами в обмен на свои шкуры (а если повезет и мундиры).

----------


## Холостяк

> да все так говорят  Сам не уйдет, так "уйдут". Вон армия кинет и сдаст с потрохами в обмен на свои шкуры (а если повезет и мундиры).


Так есть! Вон по Ираку проходила инфа, что до амеровской агрессии, амеры чуть ли не в открытую подкупали иракских лампасников и командиров различного ранга.... И, знаете, удалось....

----------


## Оскар

> Ну пока дела то у них не так и плохо. Взяли наконец Адждабию, есть данные что и стратегические порты Брега и Рас-Лануф под их контролем. 
> 
> Местность там открытая, лоялисты просто неспособны спокойно перебрасывать крупные колонны войск с запада, так что повстанцы наседают. 
> 
> 
> да все так говорят  Сам не уйдет, так "уйдут". Вон армия кинет и сдаст с потрохами в обмен на свои шкуры (а если повезет и мундиры).


Раз пока не "кинули" значит он еще нужен. Вообще НАТОвцы своими бомбежками( а если будет больше промахов и соотвтетсвенно и жертв) поднимают авторитет каддафи перед местными жителями.Вообще несли "его не уйдут" вообще сомневаюсь что триполи возьмут повстанцы без помощи НАТО. единственный вариант бескровно свергнуть власть это чтобы Каддафи свалил из страны.

----------


## 13th

Наконец-то на горизонте возник Леонид Ивашов. Вчера он заявил Газете.Ру:




> Тот факт, что уже сбили два самолета, итальянский и американский, говорит о том, что умеют и маскировать средства ПВО, и поражать авиацию противника


Кто-нибудь встречал какие-нибудь слухи про сбитого итальянца? Ливийцы заявляли про два сбитых французских самолёта, в блогах проходила сказка про пленного британского лётчика, кое-кто успел похоронить даже катарцев (за несколько дней до их первого вылета), а вот про итальянцев слышу впервые...

----------


## timsz

> Интересно, почему только один Галеб уничтожили?


В ASN появилась запись http://aviation-safety.net/wikibase/wiki.php?id=121333

5 Галебов и 2 Ми-35. Так что действительно налет на аэродром.


Кстати, почему Каддафи вертолеты не использует?

----------


## Chizh

> Вроде как по Ираку, Афгану обсуждали, и там была ссылка чуть ли на официальное заявление какого-то амеровского должностного лица, что себестоимость использования Ф-22 уж очень дорогостоящее удАвольствие, и даже такое дорогое - за которое в Конгрессе не погладят, что проще использовать Ф-15\16\18 и В-1В (если уж за раз много бомбануть надо).... Обычное содержание Ф-22 дорогостоящее, что несколько Ф-15 можно содержать...


По данным USAF на 2008 год стоимость летного часа F-22 составляла 19 тыс. USD, в то время как стоимость одного летного часа F-15 составляла 17 тыс. USD.




> The total variable cost per flying hour includes: aircraft part repairs (depot level repairs [DRLs]), replenishment spares, consumables, engine parts and aviation fuel. The F-22 FY08 total variable cost per flying hour (17,711 total hours flown) was $19K and the F-15 FY08 total variable cost per flying hour (122,762 total hours flown) was $17K.


Вообще-то уменьшение сервисных расходов было одно из целей программы 5-го поколения, и со временем эта стоимость должна быть заметно ниже чем у самолетов 4-го поколения.

----------


## 13th

> В ASN появилась запись http://aviation-safety.net/wikibase/wiki.php?id=121333
> 5 Галебов и 2 Ми-35. Так что действительно налет на аэродром.


Вы задавали вопрос касательно одиночного "Галеба", уничтоженного 24 марта. А ещё пять самолётов плюс два вертолёта были уничтожены 26 марта.

Кстати, ASN записала у себя два уничтоженных "Галеба" 24 марта - один в воздухе и один на земле. Мне кажется, что речь идёт об одном и том же самолёте.

И да, они ссылаются на Википедию  :Mad:

----------


## Геннадий

http://top.rbc.ru/special/libya/27/03/2011/566908.shtml

----------


## timsz

> Вы задавали вопрос касательно одиночного "Галеба", уничтоженного 24 марта. А ещё пять самолётов плюс два вертолёта были уничтожены 26 марта.


Забыл на дату взглянуть  :Redface:

----------


## Sr10

За прошедшие сутки 3 В1В перелетели из США в Испанию (вероятно база Moron), предположительно для работы в качестве "стратегических штурмовиков'.  На Сардинии разместились 6 F16Е/F и 6 Mirage2000 ОАЭ. 
 Таким образом, F16 остается самым многочисленным типом боевого самолета в группировке - 12 американских, по 6 бельгийских, голландских, датских, норвежских и арабских, 4 греческих.
 Весьма положительные отзывы о дебюте EA18G Growler - пока не сообщалось ни об одном пуске ливийских ЗУР - ни со стационарных ни с мобильных комплексов.
 В целом эффективность ПВО и ВВС Ливии с начала операции и по сегодняшний день - нулевая; КП, узлы связи и обзорные РЛС скорее всего полностью выведены из строя в "ночь крылатых ракет". Остаются только ПЗРК и ствольные системы без РЛС наведения. Косвенно это подтверждается репортажами из Триполи - сначала взрывы на окраинах, затем - беспорядочная стрельба трассерами в воздух...

----------


## Orksss

Появилась информация, что после усиленных ударов с воздуха в воскресенье лоялистами оставлен Сирт, последний крупный город на пути к Триполи и родина Муамара. 
Сегодня в оставленный армией и частью мирных жителей город вошли передовые части повстанцев.
Многие считали, что силы Каддафи встанут уж хоть там насмерть, но теперь альтернатива либо оборона Триполи, либо капитуляция. В течении одного-двух дней станет все ясно.

----------


## Sr10

> Многие считали, что силы Каддафи встанут уж хоть там насмерть, но теперь альтернатива либо оборона Триполи, либо капитуляция.


Зачем им насмерть?  Ради кого, собственно ?
 В Ливии в сравнении с соседями довольно высокий уровень жизни - ибо много нефти на душу населения. Есть что терять. Все и дальше хотят "жить хорошо, а хорошо жить - еще лучше". Что там в целом поменяется - только управляющие у главного вентиля. Вот с ними надо сейчас договариваться - мы вам город в целости и сохранности и дружно вступаем в ваши стройные ряды, вы нам резервируете место у трубы.
 К тому-же "Comando Solo", со слов радиосканеров, с 21 марта плотно забила там все частоты; простым дегханам и матросам - музыку по заявкам, руководству - конкретные предложения "звоните прямо сейчас".

----------


## Orksss

я к тому насмерть, что хоть как то оборонять будут, а они деру дали. в общем слова про разбегающеюся армию пока сбываются.

----------


## Sr10

> я к тому насмерть, что хоть как то оборонять будут, а они деру дали. в общем слова про разбегающеюся армию пока сбываются.


Ну да. Как помнится в Ираке из Багдада парадным строем с развернутыми знаменами навстречу наступавшим танкам "империи зла' вышла элитная гвардейская дивизия, беззаветно преданная тогдашнему отцу тамошней нации - и растворилась в песках бесследно... только янки обнаружили в пустыне кучи брошенной амуниции... 
А в Ливии ситуация даже проще - никаких наземных войск "крестоносцев", все свои в доску.

----------


## timsz

> Многие считали, что силы Каддафи встанут уж хоть там насмерть, но теперь альтернатива либо оборона Триполи, либо капитуляция. В течении одного-двух дней станет все ясно.


Смысла нет. Если встанут насмерть, то смерть и встретят, притом бестолку. Единственный вариант - сосредоточение всех сил у Триполи. ИМХО.

----------


## Orksss

> Смысла нет. Если встанут насмерть, то смерть и встретят, притом бестолку. Единственный вариант - сосредоточение всех сил у Триполи. ИМХО.


а как же "остановить врага на дальних подступах" и т.д. :Smile:

----------


## Shizik

Может быть еще причина излишней инициативы франции в том, что им нетерпелось провести испытание на боевое применение свой рафаль

----------


## Nazar

*Shizik*

Они их в Афгане уже несколько лет юзают, причем с потерями. 
Одно время в Таджикистане стояли.

----------


## Оскар

> *Shizik*
> 
> Они их в Афгане уже несколько лет юзают, причем с потерями. 
> Одно время в Таджикистане стояли.


Рафали в таджикистане стояли? :Eek:

----------


## Nazar

> Рафали в таджикистане стояли?


Да, с марта по июль 2007года, с Душанбе работали по Афганистану.

----------


## KAPACb

<<
After a technical stopover at Air Detachment 188 in Djibouti, the three Rafale B/F2s (aircraft nos. 312, 314 and 318) from 1/7 fighter squadron “Provence” at Air Base 113, Saint-Dizier, touched down in Central Asia at Dushanbe on 12March 2007.
>>

Отсюда

----------


## Sr10

> Смысла нет. Если встанут насмерть, то смерть и встретят, притом бестолку. Единственный вариант - сосредоточение всех сил у Триполи. ИМХО.


А у Триполи что - ждать зимы ?  ;)
Как их в других местах с воздуха раскатывали при полном отсутствии противодействия с их стороны, так и там будут.

----------


## Оскар

> А у Триполи что - ждать зимы ?  ;)
> Как их в других местах с воздуха раскатывали при полном отсутствии противодействия с их стороны, так и там будут.


+1
удивило еще и то, все прекрасно знают что НАТО действует с воздуха, на видео где поражают Т-72 с воздуха, они стоят как мишен на полигоне. Неужели было замаскировать влом? Хоть немного трудности создать противнику, чтобы он чтобы идентифицировать пониже спустился.

----------


## Оскар

П.С. Коментарии что там пустыня  прятать негде заранее неверны, даже в пустыни можно спрятать так что фиг обнаружиш по крайней мере с воздуха.Поймет тот, кто был в бетпак дале (можно для наглядности добавить там Сарышаган полигон).

----------


## Sr10

> удивило еще и то, все прекрасно знают что НАТО действует с воздуха, на видео где поражают Т-72 с воздуха, они стоят как мишен на полигоне. Неужели было замаскировать влом? Хоть немного трудности создать противнику, чтобы он чтобы идентифицировать пониже спустился.


Ну, например в целом - ранним июньским утром 41-го немецкие летчики так-же очень удивлялись, заходя на мирно спящие ровные ряды советской авиации. Много позже в мемуарах делились удивлением. Замаскировать было влом ? Внятного ответа на этот вопрос до сих пор никто не дал...
А в частности по Т-72, предположу, их бросили в спешке. По аналогии с Ираком - постоянные настоятельные просьбы в эфире не приближаться к военным объектам, так как по ним будет нанесен удар - оказывались вполне действенными. 
Трудностей в любом случае не создать, имхо - танк с заглушенным двигателем и вырубленным электропитанием чуть более чем совершенно бесполезен, а с включенным - обнаруживается "на раз" вне зависимости от его маскировки и высоты полета.

----------


## Orksss

> А у Триполи что - ждать зимы ? ;)
> Как их в других местах с воздуха раскатывали при полном отсутствии противодействия с их стороны, так и там будут.


Да фиг с два вы бронетехнику окопавшуюся в городе авиацией выбьете. Для этого надо город с землей ровнять, а это каддафистам на руку только. И кстати да, можете ждать зимы. Затягивание компании тоже на руку лоялистам, коалиции это нафиг не надо. 




> П.С. Коментарии что там пустыня прятать негде заранее неверны, даже в пустыни можно спрятать так что фиг обнаружиш по крайней мере с воздуха.Поймет тот, кто был в бетпак дале (можно для наглядности добавить там Сарышаган полигон).


если оставлять надолго или бросать вообще, то танк и на футбольном поле спрятать можно даже от супернавороченных разведчиков, сербы это в принципе доказали. 
А вот если пытаться _воевать_ то уже проблемы. Двигающийся танк спрятать мальца сложнее, оссобенно если их колонна и она по дороге едет  :Biggrin: 
Разве что на крышах написать по-французски "здесь танков нет".

----------


## Sr10

> Да фиг с два вы бронетехнику окопавшуюся в городе авиацией выбьете. Для этого надо город с землей ровнять, а это каддафистам на руку только. И кстати да, можете ждать зимы. Затягивание компании тоже на руку лоялистам, коалиции это нафиг не надо.


Я не выбью, не спорю ;)
Но предложение было изначально - У Триполи, а не В Триполи. То что можно прикрыться гражданскими - на какое-то время, да - можно, спору нет. 
Но в условиях морской и воздушной блокады - как долго продержится один отдельно взятый изолированный город ? "...через день проголодается, через два - тосковать начнет"... А если пустить на город осла с золотом ?

----------


## Orksss

> А если пустить на город осла с золотом ?


ну то что за ослами дело не встанет и так понятно)

----------


## Оскар

> Да фиг с два вы бронетехнику окопавшуюся в городе авиацией выбьете. Для этого надо город с землей ровнять, а это каддафистам на руку только. И кстати да, можете ждать зимы. Затягивание компании тоже на руку лоялистам, коалиции это нафиг не надо. 
> 
> 
> если оставлять надолго или бросать вообще, то танк и на футбольном поле спрятать можно даже от супернавороченных разведчиков, сербы это в принципе доказали. 
> А вот если пытаться _воевать_ то уже проблемы. Двигающийся танк спрятать мальца сложнее, оссобенно если их колонна и она по дороге едет 
> Разве что на крышах написать по-французски "здесь танков нет".


Но в движуший танк и попасть мальца сложнее :Wink: Если конечно не с вертолета ПТУРом. Но это другая песня. Если танки не используются по прямому назначению(как на видео) то хотя бы немного маскирнули..

----------


## Orksss

> Но в движуший танк и попасть мальца сложнее


да ладно, колонны вроде кассетами долбили, это вообще милое дело, даже целиться особо не надо... а если суббоеприпасы с гсн, то вообще чудо, хоть с большой высоты кидай.

----------


## timsz

> Но предложение было изначально - У Триполи, а не В Триполи. То что можно прикрыться гражданскими - на какое-то время, да - можно, спору нет. 
> Но в условиях морской и воздушной блокады - как долго продержится один отдельно взятый изолированный город ? "...через день проголодается, через два - тосковать начнет"... А если пустить на город осла с золотом ?


В этих условиях каждый город быстро превращается в отдельно взятый изолированный. Поэтому, ИМХО, лучше сосредоточить силы в одном месте.

----------


## Полешук

> Между тем на брифинге в Пентагоне начальник Объединенного штаба Комитета начальников штабов ВС США вице-адмирал Уильям Гортни заявил, что США не согласовывают с ливийской оппозицией нанесение ударов по войскам Муаммара Каддафи. 
> 
> Гортни признал, что Пентагон впервые задействовал в минувшие выходные в операции "Одиссея. Рассвет" свои турбовинтовые штурмовики *АС-130, оснащенные пушками, включая 105-миллиметровую гаубицу*, и пулеметами. Эти самолеты обычно используются для оказания непосредственной поддержки наземным подразделениям. 
> 
> Отвечая на вопросы репортеров, Гортни указал, что применение АС-130 не означает, что США "оказывают прямую поддержку" ливийской оппозиции. 
> 
> Однако, добавил он, нельзя отрицать, что наносимые с воздуха удары по войскам Каддафи позволили оппозиционным силам "перегруппироваться и вновь отбить ряд ключевых городов". Тем не менее, "нет полной ясности", насколько успешными были их действия, заметил вице-адмирал. 
> 
> По его словам, *за последние сутки самолеты сил коалиции совершили 178 вылетов и произвели пуск шести крылатых ракет Tomahawk*. 
> ...


http://newsru.com/world/29mar2011/surman.html
Если в дело пошли Ганшипы (АС-130) то с ПВО у армейцев совсем худо, даже с ПЗРК...

----------


## Orksss

Немножко новостей...
1) ВМС/ВВС США совместными усилиями затопили неподалеку от порта Мисураты ливийский сторожевой корабль и патрульный катер. Еще один катер после серьезный повреждений был брошен командой и выброшен на берег. Удар осуществлялся с эсминца класса «Арли Бёрк» USS Barry и самолетов Р-3 "Орион" и A-10. Участие "Тандерболта" особенно интересно, нехарактерная весьма для него миссия. 
2) Лоялисты, кардинально поменяв тактику, сумели отбросить повстанцев от Сирта. Ключ к успеху - отказ от использования тяжёлой бронетехники. Вместо этот они перешли к вооружениям и технике повстанцев - джипы кустарной переделки  пулеметами и т.д. Это единственное, что спасает от ударов авиации.

----------


## 13th

Сейчас прочёл на одном форуме  :Smile: 




> В порядке бреда. В связи с появлением на поле боя АС-130 ганшип, против него можно будет использовать буксируемые гаубицы Д-30. Шанс попасть шрапнелью мизерный, но он больше чем просто отсутствие всякого огня. АС-130 будет висеть на 5-6 км вне зоны действия ПЗКР и Стрелы10 и поливать из пушек все, что шевелится. Его не смогут достать зенитные пушки С-60. А Д-30 с углов возвышения в 70 градусов достанет. Только нужна тщательная маскировка.

----------


## Полешук

> Сейчас прочёл на одном форуме


Эт с Ливийской ветки Авантюры.

По сравнению со Страйк Иглом, то Ганшип, конечно медленнее, но артели и зависший верт не достижим, какой уж там Ганшип... :Cool: 

А оппы простой сброд "блатных и нищих". Стоило армейцам сменить тактику - дык сразу разбежались (да еще с криками - "где же ты, Саркози" - http://newsru.com/world/30mar2011/libyanz.html) :Smile:

----------


## Полешук

Для разрядки:


http://zhgun.livejournal.com/375114.html?page=1

Следующими, 4-ми, просматривается моя родимая - Белоруссия.

----------


## Nazar

Так далеко ходить уже и не надо, начало положено еще пару лет назад, сейчас продолжение
http://canada.kp.ru/online/news/860144/

----------


## KAPACb

картики отсюда

Перевод возможно корявый, но я старался ;-)

Бомбовая воронка рядом с Миг-23БН . Триполи.




Уничтоженый Ми-24. Бенгази.

----------


## KAPACb

Галеб и Миг-23ФЛ . Мисурата


Разбившийся Миг-21 ???? мятежников. Мисурата.

----------


## KAPACb

с 23м в Бенгази, отчетливо виден только что катапультировавшийся лётчик.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Так далеко ходить уже и не надо, начало положено еще пару лет назад, сейчас продолжение
> http://canada.kp.ru/online/news/860144/


Штатники, конечно, зарвались. Просто беспредел. И никто им ничего ни сделать, ни возразить не может. Видно, собрались Лукашенко совсем сожрать.

----------


## Холостяк

Сейчас примечательно сам процесс оккупации… Особо уже никто в страну не лезет. На примерах Югославии, Афгана и Ирака, а сейчас и Ливии можно посмотреть сам процесс… Просто выбивают «оружие из рук» и рассеивают армию… Организуют "оппозицию" и делают из них своих марионеток... Была страна не сырьевой придаток амеров, а стала сырьевым придатком... Но прикол в том, что вроде и суверенность есть, но суверенность уже амеровская.... Они им и свою "местную" армию помогут сделать и полицию..., помогут бороться с "бандитами"... А сами дудут сидеть и качать нефть и этот процесс охранять.... Это вам не Советская Армия - школы, больницы, железные дороги, заводы-фабрики строили....
Видел документальный фильм по Афгану. Там показан сам факт присутствия амеровских войск. Им пофигу чем местные там занимаются. Хоть наркоту выращивают и ширяются все подряд... Там полная нищета, люди с голоду дохнут..., куча больных..., неграмотность...., средневековье... Амеры сидят в своих базах и беспилотнык впускают, увидят группу людей с калашом - туда ракету... Все... Если у местных лажа какая-то, то амеры тут вообще ни при чем - ведь вон у них свое правительство, полиция - пусть они школы строят, с нищетой борятся...., с болезнями... Формально то государство - суверенное... 
Сейчас смысл оккупации - сделать формальное "суверенное" государство и качать из него ресурсы, а остальное - "трава не расти", пусть местные сами в своем дерьме купаются.......

----------


## timsz

> Просто выбивают «оружие из рук» и рассеивают армию…


Да, войны идут по-другому. С этой позиции концентрация сил на нескольких авиабазах не выглядит совсем глупой.

----------


## Nazar

> Са остальное - "трава не расти",


в Афганистане траве не расти нельзя, иначе там амерам делать нечего будет.

----------


## Полешук

> Армия М.Каддафи поставила НАТО в тупик
> 
> Муаммар Каддафи удивил западных военных экспертов. Неожиданно для стран НАТО его армия применила новую тактику, против которой у западной коалиции нет противоядия, сообщает Би-би-си.
> 
> Если раньше правительственная армия делала ставку на танки и артиллерию, то теперь она взяла на вооружение тактику, которая несколько дней приносила успех мятежникам. Солдаты пересели на небольшие грузовички, на которых установлены пулеметы и минометы. Благодаря грамотным действиям офицерского состава, сторонники М.Каддафи используют их наиболее эффективно и заставляют противника отступать.
> 
> *Британские военные эксперты пришли к выводу, что причиной поражения мятежников под Рас-Лануфом и Марса-эль-Брегой стала не столько нехватка оружия, сколько отсутствие сколько-нибудь грамотных офицеров. Если правительственная армия при отступлении может при грамотном командовании остановиться и начать перегруппировку, то у оппозиции отступление превращается в паническое бегство, останавливать которое попросту некому.*
> 
> Вдобавок коалиционной авиации куда сложнее уничтожать небольшие мобильные отряды, чем танки или артиллерию. Вдобавок самолетам НАТО не удается обнаруживать бронетехнику правительственной армии, если ее успевают замаскировать или расставить на узких улицах в населенных пунктах. В этом случае налеты с воздуха неизменно приводят к огромному числу жертв среди мирного населения.
> ...


http://top.rbc.ru/special/libya/31/03/2011/568918.shtml


По второму выделению - сильно сомневаюсь что армейцы таким занимались. Максимум спецслужбы...
А от оппов-бандюков - вполне ожидаемо.

Бенгази, скорее всего, тоже не являет собой Берлин или Грозный. Подозреваю что значительная часть его населения не в большом восторге от оппов.

Короче, без амерской наземки револиция сольется. Где там Батан, не подошел еще?

----------


## timsz

А Каддафи выполнил  обещание раздать всем оружие?

----------


## Полешук

> А Каддафи выполнил  обещание раздать всем оружие?


Пока нет, бо оппы оказались не вояками даже при поддержке ВВС НАТО.

А вот после начала высадки первых подразделений "крестоносцев" раздача пойдет... Тож и противник будет более явный, чем свои же, но "укуренные" сограждане-оппы.
ИМХО.

----------


## kfmut

А будет ли высадка после передачи командования НАТО?

----------


## Полешук

> А будет ли высадка после передачи командования НАТО?


Эт только время покажет.

Счас НАТОвцы сами в замешательстве, похоже.

----------


## Sr10

"Красные выбили белых из леса.... белые выбили красных из леса... красные выбили... " (байянный анекдот). 
А в лесничестве сейчас смена командования.

----------


## APKAH

*Sveto*
Ну история Сербского героя АРКАНа (в переводе с турецкого Лев), довольна известна, но тут о другом разговор
---------------------
Последние фотоотчеты с линии ливийского "гражданского фронта":

 и внезапно начавшееся наступление армии Каддафи, обратившее в бегство кучку повстанцев на угнанных машинах завладевших оружием с ливийских государственных складов:

----------


## 13th

В Ливии потерян B-2  :Wink:

----------


## An-Z

:Smile:  1 апреля никому не верим!

----------


## Холостяк

*В Триполи, несмотря на НАТОвские кардоны, зашёл советский ракетный крейсер «Вице-адмирал Дрозд». Крейсер ВМФ СССР обеспечивал прикрытие нескольким транспортным кораблям, которые доставили в Ливию зенитные самоходки «Шилка» ...............*

**

*Вспомним двадцать пять лет назад!!!!*

*http://nnm.ru/blogs/OlDi/25_let_naza...ratnym_vragom/*

----------


## Sr10

По сообщениям РИА ОБС со ссылкой на интернет-ресурс gon.ru и радиостанцию Эль-Дрессия, 01/04/2011 ВВС Ливийской Джамахерии нанесли точечные удары по командным пунктам и позициям ПРО и ПВО на территории США. 
Бомбардировщики Ту22 советского производства, недавно модернизированные до уровня Ту22СМ5,65 на предприятиях российского авиапрома с применением последних достижений инновационных нанотехнологий поднялись глубокой ночью с секретного подземного аэродрома в районе Хер-Аль-Зад и  преодолев без дозаправок Атлантику ранним утром появились над Вашингтоном и несколькими другими населенными пунктами.
 Со слов не представившихся представителей ливийских ВВС самолеты добились 99,9% попаданий по назначенным целям и без потерь вернулись на базу.

----------


## 13th

> *Вспомним двадцать пять лет назад!!!!*
> 
> *http://nnm.ru/blogs/OlDi/25_let_naza...ratnym_vragom/*


"В 86-м в Ливии американцы впервые применили своё «точечное» оружие – бомбы с лазерным наведением"... Ну её в топку, такую память. Скоро будут писать, что в Ливии состоялось первое боевое применение крылатых ракет. 




> Со слов не представившихся представителей ливийских ВВС самолеты добились 99,9% попаданий по назначенным целям и без потерь вернулись на базу.


С опознавательными знаками промашка вышла  :Frown:

----------


## An-Z

Горячие новости!

----------


## KAPACb

> Горячие новости!


К етой новости остаётся только добавить немного стимпанка

----------


## Холостяк

США являются главной державой на планете, и поэтому они просто вынуждены нести тяжкий груз ответственности за мир и спокойствие на всей земле. Все американцы думают о том, чтоб всем на планете Земля жилось хорошо, то есть демократично... Поэтому они имеют не только моральное, законное право бомбить всех и вся, но и прям обязаны это делать....
Это не мой бред... Это так показывают официальные исследования среди граждан Америки, которые подавляющим большинством "одобрям" свое военное вмешательство куда угодно.
Нам тут о миролюбии и заботе о демократии лапшу на уши вешали, о том, как США прямо изнемогает под весом заботы о мире, а бравый американский народ поддерживал захватническую войну в Ираке аж 76-ю процентами, а в Афганистане – аж 90%! Да с таким единодушием только чеченцы за любимую ими “Единую Россию” голосуют, честное слово…

Ссылка: http://www.gallup.com/poll/146738/Americans-Approve-Military-Action-Against-Libya.aspx

----------


## APKAH

пишут что работа бельгийского Ф-16, уничтожение ливийского Су-22, дата съёмки конец марта

----------


## MADMAX

МОСКВА, 2 апр — РИА Новости. Западная коалиция нанесла авиаудар по группе оппозиционеров на восточной окраине ливийского города Марса-эль-Брега, уничтожив при этом не менее десяти противников режима Каддафи, сообщает в субботу агентство Рейтер со ссылкой на заявление одного из мятежников Мустафы Али Омара (Mustafa Ali Omar). 

Корреспондент агентства рассказал, что видел на обочине дороги у восточного въезда в город Марса-эль-Брега горящие обломки четырёх автомобилей, в том числе машины «скорой помощи». Рядом находилось несколько свежих могил, у которых молились люди.

«Несколько солдат Каддафи проникли в ряды повстанцев и стреляли в воздух из наших зениток. После этого появились самолёты НАТО и начали бомбардировку», — рассказал агентству Мустафа Али Омар.

Командование сил коалиции пока не комментирует данный инцидент.

----------


## timsz

> уничтожение ливийского Су-22


А это не МиГ-23?

----------


## FLOGGER

> А это не МиГ-23?


Никоим образом.

----------


## MADMAX

http://kp.ru/daily/25662.5/824794/

----------


## KAPACb

> http://kp.ru/daily/25662.5/824794/


Журналисты как обычно не слишком сильны в технических деталях

то что они называют авиабомбами на самом деле 
осколочно-фугасные выстрелы 125мм танковой пушки Т72

----------


## Полешук

> Повстанцы снова потеряли Брегу. Корреспондент "Аль-Джазиры" сообщил, что с утра лоялисты перешли в решительное наступление, подвергнув повтанцев наиболее интенсивному за всё время боёв за город артиллерийско-миномётному обстрелу. Корреспондент также сообщает, что в отличие от предыдущих дней лоялисты действовали очень напористо и агрессивно, что даёт основания предполагать прибытие подкреплений "регуляров". К 15:30 по местному времени повстанцы под непрекращающимся обстрелом отступили на 20 км к востоку в сторону Адждабии. Предполагается, что каддафисты в ближайшие часы начнут выдвижение в сторону Адждабии. О действиях авиации союзников над Брегой ничего не сообщается.


КП-шники уже и причину нашли, млин:



> На стороне Каддафи воюют белорусские партизаны
> 
> ...
> 
> Только по личному контракту
> 
> Кто же тогда помогает армии Каддафи не только сохранить выдержку в условиях прессинга НАТО, но и грамотно менять военную тактику? Как выяснила «КП», эту роль успешно выполняют граждане Белоруссии. Контингент белорусских военных советников в Ливии достигал до начала военных действий 500 человек. Часть из них, в основном высокопоставленные военные, были эвакуированы из Ливии на самолетах в Минск. Об этом «Комсомольской правде» официально сообщил советник посольства Белоруссии в Триполи Георгий Громыко. Он же сказал, что не знает точного числа граждан Белоруссии, оставшихся в Ливии. Вероятно, что среди них есть и военные спецы.
> 
> ...
> ...


http://kp.ru/daily/25664/825870/

----------


## Холостяк

Что-то "комсомольцы" в своей газете задвинули.... Хммм. 
А так, по-чесноку, не кисло было бы даже через третью страну Беларусь, России взять да и подмочь и вставить всей этой воинствующей-бомбящей коалиции. Хотя у самих тут уже новейшие СМки падают....

----------


## Orksss

Как гордо))) "Партизаны"  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
В КП видать даже значение это слова не знают. Обычные заграничные наемники, каких там полно, украинцев среди пилотов много, например.

----------


## timsz

> Обычные заграничные наемники,


Не, это называется "военные советники". ))

----------


## garret

Седня с утра показывали что англичане разхе....бомбили нефтебазу и трубопровод. Зачем не известно. Коментариев по этому поводу никаких.

----------


## KAPACb

Пишут всякие новости что были произведены атаки средств ПВО которые пытались воспрепятсвовать проведению операции.

Т.е. что еще осталось и даже пыталось .


Ну и вот швед прибыл в количестве 8 единиц Гриппенов

----------


## Fighter

> Пишут всякие новости что были произведены атаки средств ПВО которые пытались воспрепятсвовать проведению операции.
> 
> Т.е. что еще осталось и даже пыталось .
> 
> 
> Ну и вот швед прибыл в количестве 8 единиц Гриппенов


А что за хрень у него под фюзеляжем?

----------


## KAPACb

> А что за хрень у него под фюзеляжем?


А это похоже израилський целеуказатель LITENING с ТВ, лазерным и ИК каналами

----------


## ZET

> Пишут всякие новости что были произведены атаки средств ПВО которые пытались воспрепятсвовать проведению операции.
> 
> Т.е. что еще осталось и даже пыталось .


 А где это было написано? 
Про подавление объектов ПВО видел крайнюю новость за 29 марта - http://www.rian.ru/arab_war/20110329/359102220.html

----------


## Orksss

Интересная статья, очень советую. 
http://navoine.ru/articles/1536

----------


## KAPACb

> А где это было написано? 
> Про подавление объектов ПВО видел крайнюю новость за 29 марта - http://www.rian.ru/arab_war/20110329/359102220.html


в британской прессе

----------


## Иваныч

http://vz.ru/politics/2011/4/7/482050.html

Идея была в том, что армия Каддафи разбежится. Ее бомбили «Томагавками». А она взяла и не разбежалась. Отмобилизована 32-я бригада, которая на самом деле полномасштабная дивизия, в составе которой порядка 10 тыс. человек. Отмобилизован панафриканский легион, в который входят порядка 7 тыс. человек. Отмобилизованы ревкомы и национальная гвардия, соответственно 22 и 30 тыс. человек. До 70 тыс. человек сегодня отмобилизовал Каддафи. Достаточно профессионально. Ему хватит.

----------


## Иваныч

http://vz.ru/news/2011/4/10/482580.html

Два вертолета повстанцев сбиты ливийскими правительственными силами в районе города Марса-эль-Брега. Об этом сообщил в субботу вечером на пресс-конференции в Триполи заместитель министра иностранных дел Джамахирии Халед Каим.

«Возникает вопрос к НАТО: это решение (об установлении запретной для полетов зоны) касается только ливийского правительства, или обеих сторон?», - спросил Каим, передает ИТАР-ТАСС.

Авиация Каддафи ещё летает?Валят друг на друга?
http://vz.ru/news/2011/4/10/482551.html

Мятежники сначала обвинили в бомбардировке «дружественную авиацию» НАТО. Позднее, однако, представитель Национального Ливийского Совета в Бенгази заявил, что воздушная атака была произведена силами Каддафи.

----------


## KAPACb

Авиация НАТО принудила к посадке МИГ-23 мятежников взлетевший из Бенгази. 23й пробыл в воздухе несколько минут.

----------


## Nazar

> А это похоже израилський целеуказатель LITENING с ТВ, лазерным и ИК каналами


Это точно не он.

----------


## KAPACb

> Это точно не он.


может быть и не он, но похож . один из нескольких развед контейнеров. 
на сайте сааба есть списочек.

----------


## Nazar

> может быть и не он, но похож . один из нескольких развед контейнеров. 
> на сайте сааба есть списочек.


Вот Лайтнинг 
Несколько совсем не то и даже не очень похоже.

----------


## KAPACb

> Вот Лайтнинг ...
> Несколько совсем не то и даже не очень похоже.


Всё таки настою на том что ето именно он - на фоне подвесного бака. На полноразмерной фотке видно

----------


## Nazar

> Всё таки настою на том что ето именно он - на фоне подвесного бака. На полноразмерной фотке видно



Да, Вы все-таки правы., бак на заднем плане меня и смутил.

----------


## Transit

> Авиация НАТО принудила к посадке МИГ-23 мятежников взлетевший из Бенгази. 23й пробыл в воздухе несколько минут.


Ребелы говорят, что согласовали полеты своей авиации с НАТО и похоже подтверждают потерю вертолета (правительственные войска заявили ранее о уничтожении двух бортов, идентифицировав их как транспортные "Чинук").

----------


## KAPACb

> Ребелы говорят, что согласовали полеты своей авиации с НАТО и похоже подтверждают потерю вертолета (правительственные войска заявили ранее о уничтожении двух бортов, идентифицировав их как транспортные "Чинук").


Хмм , в новостях от самих НАТО на согласование не указывается, намекается на обратное. 
в других источниках пейсалось о том что 23й был посажен после установления визуального контакта с его пилотом. Возможно мятежники приняли это за согласование , после того как им по ошибке отгрузили. ;-)

----------


## ZET

Получается, что ВВС США продолжают учавствовать в операции?




> Напомним, что представитель Пентагона 5 апреля объявил о выходе США из операции против Каддафи. Американские ВВС должны были продолжать патруль бесполетной зоны над северо-африканской страной. 
> 
> На деле же американские истребители продолжали уничтожать ливийские объекты ПВО. Как объяснили представители военного командования Штатов, их самолеты теперь действуют под командованием НАТО. 
> http://www.profi-forex.org/news/entry1008072537.html

----------


## Sr10

> Получается, что ВВС США продолжают учавствовать в операции?


F-15E(LN) и А-10А(SP) не совершали боевых вылетов где-то с 5 апреля, эскадрилья F16C/СJ(SP) перелетела с Авиано в США 7-8 апреля, им на смену переброшены 6  F16СJ(SW)77FS  - вот они могут появляться над Ливией для прикрытия ударных самолетов европейцев. 
Собственно, США - член НАТО...

----------


## Pilot

Говорили о Гроулерах, типа хорошо себя показали, поэтому будут и дальше летать

----------


## Иваныч

Накануне РСН сообщила, что международная армия испытывает дефицит в высокоточных авиабомбах. «Европейские арсеналы авиабомб лазерного наведения близки к исчерпанию. Хотя США располагают большими запасами подобных боеприпасов, их невозможно установить (из-за конструкционных особенностей) на самолеты британского и французского производств, на долю которых приходится большая часть боевых вылетов», - заявил источник СМИ в администрации США. По его словам, в связи с возникшими трудностями есть вероятность возвращения американской авиации в Ливию.

----------


## timsz

Интересно, это подготовка населения к сообщению: "Мы, конечно, очень сожалеем, но теперь будем бомбить свободнопадающими"?

----------


## ZET

> Интересно, это подготовка населения к сообщению: "Мы, конечно, очень сожалеем, но теперь будем бомбить свободнопадающими"?


 :Smile:  )))))))))

----------


## Петрович

> Интересно, это подготовка населения к сообщению: "Мы, конечно, очень сожалеем, но теперь будем бомбить свободнопадающими"?


Типа загруженные Б-52 уже стоят на старте. :Biggrin:

----------


## Иваныч

Интервью руководителя филиала Аль-Каида в странах Северной Африки Салеха Аби Мухаммада, которое он дал саудовскому изданию Al-Hayyat в Лондоне.
Количество боевиков Аль-Каиды в Ливии резко возросло. Воюют они на стороне мятежников против Каддафи. Особенно их много в таких городах, как Бенгази, аl-Bayda, Al-Marj, Shihat. Большая же их часть сосредоточена в городе Дерна (на востоке Ливии), где они подчиняются эмиру Аль-Каиды шейху Абдул Хакиму. В городе создан исламский совет, который управляет городом согласно законам шариата.

Как сказано в интервью, боевики недавно получили большую партию оружия для борьбы за дело ислама. Это является причиной, почему западные страны до сих пор не решаются осуществлять массированные поставки оружия мятежникам в их борьбе против Каддафи.

С начала апреля также резко увеличилось число ливийских боевиков Аль-Каиды, воюющих против американских войск в Ираке.

По словам Салеха Аби Мухаммада, для Аль-Каиды врагами вляются как Каддафи, так и Национальный переходный совет, признанный западными странами в качестве законного правительства Ливии: "Они наши враги, и мы их победим".

http://blog.lefigaro.fr/malbrunot/20...-presence.html

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, интересно: Аль-Каида и Штаты с Европой в одной упряжке оказались!

----------


## Холостяк

Что и следовало ожидать... Сейчас Штатам и их холуям пофигу все - главное свои интересы и получить выгоду... Хоть с АльКаидой опять дружить! Ведь надо возместить расходы за истраченные бомбы-ракеты, при этом и доходы получить. При этом все возможные способы уничтожения людей и экономики, вмешательства в дела других государств называются "законными". Жаль, что нет серьезной силы, чтоб прекратить эту хрень и осадить НАТО....

http://news.mail.ru/politics/5797304/?frommail=1

----------


## Холостяк

Если бы ливийский лидер Муамар Каддафи был убит в ходе бомбардировок НАТО, это было бы «прекрасно». Такую точку зрения сегодня в интервью телеканалу Си-би-эс высказал влиятельный сенатор-республиканец Джон Маккейн. 

http://news.mail.ru/politics/5822860/?frommail=1

----------


## ZET

Вот так закрытая полетная зона!  :Biggrin: 




> Повстанцы в городе Мисурата на западе Ливии обвинили армию Муаммара Каддафи в использовании вертолетов с символикой Красного Креста на борту. Как сообщает MIGnews, повстанцы утверждают, что эти вертолеты сбрасывали мины в гавани Мисураты, нарушая тем самым режим бесполетной зоны, установленный над Ливией резолюцией Совета Безопасности ООН.
> Представители НАТО, в свою очередь, подтвердили факт использования вертолетов.
> Напомним, самолеты правительственной армии Ливии сбросили бомбы на топливохранилище Каср Ахмед около города Мисурата. В результате четыре резервуара были уничтожены. Огонь от них перекинулся на четыре оставшихся резервуара, и они также загорелись.
> Ранее сообщалось, что ливийские военные использовали для уничтожения стратегического объекта небольшие самолеты, с которых в мирное время распыляли удобрения при проведении сельскохозяйственных работ. Такие самолеты трудно зафиксировать радарами современных истребителей и сбить.

----------


## FLOGGER

И что?       .

----------


## Иваныч

Press TV взял в Панама-Сити интервью у д-р Пола Крейга Робертса, бывшего помощника министра финансов США, который предлагает свое видение революции в Ливии, и объясняет почему президент США Барак Обама должен свергнуть Каддафи, чего никто из других президентов США не делал.http://belkin-sergey.livejournal.com/

----------


## FLOGGER

Вообще, свергать правительства (законные) суверенных государств, на мой непросвещенный взгляд-это международный бандитизм. Обычный бандитизм, если его можно называть обычным-убивать того, кто не нравится. Здесь, примерно, то же. "Империя добра" практикует это регулярно после 91-го года.

----------


## ZET

> И что?       .


 Ничего. Просто летает там кто хочет.

----------


## ZET

> Вообще, свергать правительства (законные) суверенных государств, на мой непросвещенный взгляд-это международный бандитизм. Обычный бандитизм, если его можно называть обычным-убивать того, кто не нравится. Здесь, примерно, то же. "Империя добра" практикует это регулярно после 91-го года.


Так оно и есть. Но не всем это доходит.

----------


## Иваныч

> Вообще, свергать правительства (законные) суверенных государств, на мой непросвещенный взгляд-это международный бандитизм. Обычный бандитизм, если его можно называть обычным-убивать того, кто не нравится. Здесь, примерно, то же. "Империя добра" практикует это регулярно после 91-го года.


http://vz.ru/opinions/2011/5/12/490682.html

----------


## Петрович

> http://vz.ru/opinions/2011/5/12/490682.html


В принципе верно - по ходу дела "коалиция" в тупике и пока не понимает, что делать дальше.

----------


## ВМ76

> В принципе верно - по ходу дела "коалиция" в тупике и пока не понимает, что делать дальше.


Да все она, наивная девочка, понимает, но когда жупел (М.К.) отвалится, что они будут делать авиа-налетами с народонаселением - в европлен брать? :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

США признали *легитимность* Переходного национального совета Ливии! Очень яркое, по-моему, подтверждение политики двойных стандартов. Характерно, что "вожачок" бунтовщиков первым делом поехал в Штаты.

----------


## ВМ76

Почему "двойные стандарты"? Если мымрокадафия не интересна более США, логично продвигать "правильный" мировой порядок за счет новой жабахерии. Этим власть Америки демонстрирует свое существование и силу НАТО для дальнейшего бюрократического пользования открывающимися возможностями. Разве авиации коалиции что-то будет за это? Совсем другое дело - глухое партизанское сопротивление, которое потребовало бы импортных полицаев для подавления (Вы же, например, не противляететсь бандгруппе товарисчей из собственного стада...)

----------


## Иваныч

Гложет меня сомнение,что США в отличие от ЕС (хотя и тут не всё просто)заинтересованы в наведение порядка в Ливии,и других странах.
Отвечая на вопрос "Почему?",очень сомнительно.что ЦРу,а значит и США не имеет сегодня никакого отношения к созданной ими "Аль-Каиде".
Сегодня ситуация такова,что если-бы "Аль-Каиды" не было,её нужно было обязательно придумать,ибо не надо искать повода для вмешательства,не нужно придумывать сказки об оружие массового уничтожения.Там живут террористы ,мы  полетели.
Терроризм-это один из инструментов управления глобальными процессами,в чьих рыках рычаги.
В Саудовской Аравии по некоторым данным порядка 5тыс.сторонников этой организации,и современные демократии на неё не наезжает.

----------


## ВМ76

Мне думается, что то, что мы все видели с начала года - парад переворотов самостийно-незалежных рабовладельчиков, которых сместили при поддержке ЕС и США, где власти легитимны и сменяемы. Таким образом, мы видели политику проведения в этих нигериях Америкой (мировым правительсвом) и про-американскими режимами (коалицией) нового мирового порядка под различными предлогами и с различными результатами. Не вижу я никаких двойных стандартов, как, правда, и ничего нового в методах внешнего управления и вмешательства...

----------


## Шарфюрер

Чего так все за Кадафи беспокоятся? 
Ежу понятно что Западу не нужна нестабильность в нефтяном регионе, да и ближний Восток и так полыхает.
Из-за нестабильности, толпы  беженцев хлынули в Европу, европейцам, какими бы толерантными они не были, кормить эти толпы, не упёрлось, поэтому они так и активировались. 
На Кадафи, они думаю уже крест поставили, (что характерно: от Кадафи отвернулись абсолютно все: в том числе и Лига арабских государств) он показал, что порядок навести не может сам, да и все на него положили, ибо ведёт себя как полный дурак на букву м, на кого сделают ставку, пока не совсем ясно, впрочем оно и не важно.
Что же до того, кто активничает против Кадафи— то это вообще дело десятое. У него у самого поклонники не менее экзотичные.Опять же, даже при наличии более-менее достоверной информации мало кто знает тамошнюю специфику, для примера: попробуйте разобраться в оппозиционной движухе родной РФ, сильно просто? А тут другая страна с крайне специфическим менталитетом. И ещё на тему достоверной инфы о Ливии: общение с иностранцами на политические темы в Ливии карается тремя годами тюрьмы, а иностранные языки исключены из школьной программы.  Там инакомыслие вообще официально запрещено указом №75 от 1973 года, наказание — смертная казнь, (Вплоть до того, что расстрелы транслировались по государственному ливийскому телевидению.)  причём в 80-х и начале 90-х ливийская разведка активно занималась устранением инакомыслящих и за пределами Ливии.

Боюсь, типичный отечественный защитник Кадафи если его отправить жить в этот рай без приложения типичной московской зарплаты и гарантий неприкосновенности его тушки, в ужасе сбежит максимум через полгода обратно в свою панельную однушку в городе Упыринск.

----------


## alexvolf

> Чего так все за Кадафи беспокоятся? 
> Ежу понятно что Западу не нужна нестабильность в нефтяном регионе, да и ближний Восток и так полыхает.
> Из-за нестабильности, толпы  беженцев хлынули в Европу, европейцам, какими бы толерантными они не были, кормить эти толпы, не упёрлось, поэтому они так и активировались. 
> На Кадафи, они думаю уже крест поставили, (что характерно: от Кадафи отвернулись абсолютно все: в том числе и Лига арабских государств) .


Однако и да-уж...
Ваш ник соответствует тому о чем вы пишите...
Теперь посмотрите о чем пишут люди (которые в свое время строили аэродромы и другие военные объекты в стране Каддафи)-как жили люди в Ливии при этом "диктаторе" как вы называете "М."-

--ВВП на душу населения — 14 192 $.
--На каждого члена семьи государство выплачивает в год 1000 $ дотаций.
--Пособие по безработице — 730 $.
--За каждого новорожденного выплачивается 7 000 $.
--Новобрачным дарится 64 000 $ на покупку квартиры.
-- На открытие личного бизнеса единовременная мат. помощь — 20 000 $.
-- Образование и медицина бесплатные.
--Образование и стажировка за рубежом — за счёт  государства.
--Сеть магазинов для многодетных семей с символическими ценами на основные продукты питания.
--Часть аптек — с бесплатным отпуском лекарств.
--За подделку лекарств — смертная казнь.
--Плата за электроэнергию для населения отсутствует.
-- Продажа и употребление спиртного запрещены — «сухой  закон».
--Кредиты на покупку автомобиля и квартиры — беспроцентные.
--Риэлторские услуги запрещены.
--Бензин стоит дешевле воды. 1 литр бензина — 0,14 

Добавлю если кто забыл о болгарских врачах и медсестрах кои заразили ливийских детей спидом-что их ждало в этой "дикой-диктаторской" стране...

----------


## Шарфюрер

> --ВВП на душу населения — 14 192 $.
> --На каждого члена семьи государство выплачивает в год 1000 $ дотаций.
> --Пособие по безработице — 730 $.
> --За каждого новорожденного выплачивается 7 000 $.
> --Новобрачным дарится 64 000 $ на покупку квартиры.
> -- На открытие личного бизнеса единовременная мат. помощь — 20 000 $.
> -- Образование и медицина бесплатные.
> --Образование и стажировка за рубежом — за счёт  государства.
> --Сеть магазинов для многодетных семей с символическими ценами на основные продукты питания.
> ...


Феерическая чушь между прочим. Я советую подумать, почему при таких сказочных условиях количество автомобилей на тысячу людей там такое же, как в России (ещё и не забывая, что другого транспорта в Ливии попросту нет), и почему на фотографиях изрядный процент тех автомобилей — ржавые тойоты возрастом 20+. А также почему иностранные ВУЗы не ломятся от ливийских студентов (наверное потому, что языки в школах не учат, не?)

Ливия — обычная нефтяная диктатура. 75 % бюжета и почти 100 % экспорта — нефть, абсолютно вся власть полностью контролируется одним человеком, все отрасли, могущие иметь экономическое и/или политическое влияние, полностью контролируются правительством. Промышленности практически нет, железных дорог нет вообще, судебная система — шариат, высшее образование — мусульманское.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Добавлю если кто забыл о болгарских врачах и медсестрах кои заразили ливийских детей спидом-что их ждало в этой "дикой-диктаторской" стране...


Прежде чем что-то писать, я вам очень рекомендую подумать и почитать что-нибудь на эту тему.
Например: 
раз 
два
три

Действительно, что там их ждало? Пытки и приговор к расстрелу. Однако, добрый дядя Муамар, согласился их отпустить после международного давления и списания долга Болгарии в 130 лимонов зелени.

----------


## alexvolf

> Ливия — обычная нефтяная диктатура. 75 % бюжета и почти 100 % экспорта — нефть, абсолютно вся власть полностью контролируется одним человеком, все отрасли, могущие иметь экономическое и/или политическое влияние, полностью контролируются правительством. Промышленности практически нет, железных дорог нет вообще, судебная система — шариат, высшее образование — мусульманское.


 Молодой человек
 Это вам следует больше  соображать и хотя-бы анализировать то,что вы пишите...
Как там выше- "Ливия-обычная нефтяная диктатура" -это где вы такое
вычитали? В учебнике географии  за 5-й класс?
"Промышленности практически нет,железных дорог вообще нет..."-
дальше даже комментировать и вступать с вами в дискуссию всякое желание пропало...

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Молодой человек
>  Это вам следует больше  соображать и хотя-бы анализировать то,что вы пишите...
> Как там выше- "Ливия-обычная нефтяная диктатура" -это где вы такое
> вычитали? В учебнике географии  за 5-й класс?


А она необычная? 



> "Промышленности практически нет,железных дорог вообще нет..."-
> дальше даже комментировать и вступать с вами в дискуссию всякое желание пропало...


/устраиваясь в кресле поудобнее/ Жду от вас фото желзных дорог Ливии ну и статистику по железнодорожным перевозкам в этой гм. республики. 
На случай если вас забанили в гугле, сообщаю, что железные дороги там закрыли и разобрали аж в 1965-м году. 
А вообще, аргументация поклонников Каддафи радует: ни цифр ни статистики, одни лишь тупые агитки.

----------


## Nazar

Ну с ж/д дорогами там действительно не все гладко, а вот по поводу промышленности г-н с провокационным ником ( рекомендую ознакомиться с Правилами форума ) не прав.
У меня на нынешней работе, есть ряд товарищей, которые благодаря своей специфике, объездили по рабочим делам, пол северной Африке и все отзываются о Ливии, как о нормальной стране, с хорошим уровнем жизни.
Ну а то что кому-то постоянно свербит в одном месте, от нехватка демократии и личных, весьма мнимых "свобод", так это его дело, но никак не повод для свержения военным путем, *законного* правительства, убийства мирного населения и так далее.
Это внутренние дела страны, причем замечу суверенной.

Кстати, можете не отвечать, мое мнение вы все равно не измените, только впустую воздух посотрясаете, лучше задумайтесь о новом нике  :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

> А вообще, аргументация поклонников Каддафи радует: ни цифр ни статистики, одни лишь тупые агитки.


Цифры вам парой постов выше привели, на что вы назвали их феерической чушью, кстати как-раз без какого-либо обоснования :Wink:

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Ну с ж/д дорогами там действительно не все гладко, а вот по поводу промышленности г-н с провокационным ником ( рекомендую ознакомиться с Правилами форума ) не прав.


И как там с промышленностью? Железных дорог, там полное отсутствие, если что.



> Цифры вам парой постов выше привели, на что вы назвали их феерической чушью, кстати как-раз без какого-либо обоснования


Посмотрите на сайте всемирного банка (например) статистику по автомобилям, а затем подумайте, почему в ливии при таких сказочных условиях их так мало и почему они на рухляди ездят.

----------


## Nazar

Да что-же вы все в машины уперлись, вы еще в колбасу все переводить начните.
Почитайте http://www.profishops.ru/rus/ekoan/afrika/5195/
так-ли все плохо было в Ливии до начала этого года и пр планы относительно ж/д дорог почитайте, если для вас это конечно аргументом будет.
Для меня-же основной аргумент, это слова людей, которые видели это на протяжении нескольких лет изнутри, а не сидя перед экраном монитора.

----------


## Шарфюрер

Фраза «Законное правительство» в отношении режима Кадаффи пришедшего к власти путём гос переворота звучит как оксюморон. 
Что касается суверенитета, сам полковник как-то на эту тему особенно никогда не парился и с удовольствием вмешивался в дела соседних государств. Ну конечно, полковнику можно, а вот Штатам низя, понимаем, понимаем.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Да что-же вы все в машины уперлись, вы еще в колбасу все переводить начните.
> Почитайте http://www.profishops.ru/rus/ekoan/afrika/5195/


Спасибо. Читаем: 

_Доминирующую роль в ливийской экономике прочно удерживает нефтегазовая промышленность (в 2001 было добыто около 68 млн т нефти). Её вклад в валовую промышленную продукцию (вместе с капитальным строительством) превышает 57%, тогда как в текущие валютные поступления — 98%, а в доходы государственного бюджета — 75%.

Прочие индустриальные отрасли (выпуск потребительских товаров для внутреннего рынка, сборка сельскохозяйственной, строительной, автомобильной техники) зависят от ввоза иностранного оборудования, сырья, комплектующих и зачастую — от зарубежной рабочей силы. Несмотря на резкие перепады поступлений от нефти и газа во 2-й пололовины 1980-х и в 1990-е гг., они оставались базой экономики и общества, обеспечивая ливийскому населению первенство по средним доходам на африканском континенте, а государству — монопольному владельцу недр — ключевую роль в реализации подавляющего большинства проектов.
_

Типичная страна живущая за счёт экспорта сырья со слаборазвитой промышленностью (исключая ту, что нужна для добычи и переработки сырья) 



> планы относительно ж/д дорог почитайте, если для вас это конечно аргументом будет.


Видимо с 1965 г. планы эти строили. А планов полёта на Марс у них не было? Не совсем понятно что же им мешало строить дороги в благоприятном для этого климате, неужто продвинутая экономическая политика?

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Да что-же вы все в машины уперлись,


А их количество оч. хорошо иллюстрирует те циферки про мегадешёвый бензин и райскую жизнь.

----------


## Nazar

> Фраза «Законное правительство» в отношении режима Кадаффи пришедшего к власти путём гос переворота звучит как оксюморон.


Вы считаете существование нынешней России и ее правительства законным по отношению к СССР, а СССР и ее правительство по отношению к царской России?
Назовите мне гос-ва, где за последние несколько сотен лет, не свергались законные правительства, не шли гражданские войны и так далее.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Вы считаете существование нынешней России и ее правительства законным по отношению к СССР, а СССР и ее правительство по отношению к царской России?
> Назовите мне гос-ва, где за последние несколько сотен лет, не свергались законные правительства, не шли гражданские войны и так далее.


Ну Ельцина, например выбрали путём голосования (не будем вдаваться в его неоднозначность и т.п.). Конкретно режим Каддафи к власти пришёл путём переворота, голосовать за него никто не голосовал. Посему говорить о его законности, гм, несколько странно. Вот о легитимности — да. И то, до недавнего времени. Конкретный режим, как мне кажется стоит рассматривать в его отрезке временного существования, а не в трёхстотлетней ретроспективе.

----------


## timsz

> Я советую подумать, почему при таких сказочных условиях количество автомобилей на тысячу людей там такое же, как в России (ещё и не забывая, что другого транспорта в Ливии попросту нет)


Москва, например, по этому параметру обогнала Нью-Йорк. Так что, получается, в Ливии машин много. Еще подозреваю, что процент женщин за рулем у них гораздо меньше.

Насчет железных дорог. Если не ошибаюсь, оттуда эвакуировали специалистов РЖД. Думаю, они там не асфальт клали.




> и почему на фотографиях изрядный процент тех автомобилей — ржавые тойоты возрастом 20+. А также почему иностранные ВУЗы не ломятся от ливийских студентов (наверное потому, что языки в школах не учат, не?)


А тут вопрос больше в том, сколько на эту машину они работают. Подозреваю, что не 8 часов в сутки.




> Ну конечно, полковнику можно, а вот Штатам низя, понимаем, понимаем.


То есть, разницу для Ливии между Каддафи и Штатами не понимаем?

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Москва, например, по этому параметру обогнала Нью-Йорк. Так что, получается, в Ливии машин много. Еще подозреваю, что процент женщин за рулем у них гораздо меньше.


Много — это сколько? Вам не кажется, что при таких сказочных ценах на бензин и таких сказочных льготах на машины, их как-то больше должно быть, не?



> Насчет железных дорог. Если не ошибаюсь, оттуда эвакуировали специалистов РЖД. Думаю, они там не асфальт клали.


И сколько километров железных дорог там построили начиная с 1965 года? Ладно, заострю вопрос: за время правления полковника. Сколько вокзалов, численность локомотивного парка и т. п.




> А тут вопрос больше в том, сколько на эту машину они работают. Подозреваю, что не 8 часов в сутки.


Подозреваете? Даже если поверить в то, что там рабочий 1050 баксов получает (в нефтегазовой отрасли — вполне вероятно). То количество и состояние тамошних машин ну никак не вяжется ни с зарплатой, ни с льготами на их покупку ни со сверхнизкими ценами на топливо. 



> То есть, разницу для Ливии между Каддафи и Штатами не понимаем?


Т. е. полковнику можно, да?

----------


## Шарфюрер

Всё же Nazar прекрасную ссылку  дал

Процитирую ещё один кусок: 

_В стоимости ливийского экспорта преобладает сырая нефть, отчасти присутствуют также нефтепродукты, природный газ и химикаты. Основными статьями импорта традиционно являлись машины, оборудование и транспортные средства, продовольствие, промышленные изделия потребительского назначения. Доминирующую роль среди ливийских внешнеэкономических партнёров играют Италия, ФРГ, Великобритания, Франция, Испания, Япония, Южная Корея, на долю которых приходится около 75% общей стоимости товарооборота._
Т. е. экспортирует ливия практически необработанное сырьё, а импортирует машины, оборудование и потребительские товары. Прекрасная промышленность у них, да.

После этого фанаты полковника ещё пытаются доказать, что это не типичная нефтяная диктатура, да.

----------


## timsz

> Много — это сколько? Вам не кажется, что при таких сказочных ценах на бензин и таких сказочных льготах на машины, их как-то больше должно быть, не?


По 10 на человека? Не.




> И сколько километров железных дорог там построили начиная с 1965 года? Ладно, заострю вопрос: за время правления полковника. Сколько вокзалов, численность локомотивного парка и т. п.


А железные дороги - это единственный показатель уровня жизни? А они Ливии нужны? Потом, не будем забывать о том, сколько стоила нефть еще десять лет назад.





> Подозреваете? Даже если поверить в то, что там рабочий 1050 баксов получает (в нефтегазовой отрасли — вполне вероятно). То количество и состояние тамошних машин ну никак не вяжется ни с зарплатой, ни с льготами на их покупку ни со сверхнизкими ценами на топливо.


В первом приближении уже все понятно. Дальше нужны конкретные цифры. А то будет просто сотрясание воздуха.




> Т. е. полковнику можно, да?


Это пусть ливийцы решают.

----------


## timsz

> типичная нефтяная диктатура


Типичная - это Саудовская Аравия, ОАЭ, Кувейт?

----------


## Шарфюрер

> А железные дороги - это единственный показатель уровня жизни? А они Ливии нужны? Потом, не будем забывать о том, сколько стоила нефть еще десять лет назад.


Железные дороги точнее  наличие их отсутствия весьма неплохо иллюстрирует состояние тамошней промышленности. Насчёт нужны, нет, ну я понимаю, что на ржавой тойоте, а лучше на верблюде грузов увезёшь больше. При этом построить там железку гораздо проще чем в России: ни весенней распутицы, ни широких рек через которые надобно мосты строить. И ещё: из портовых городов в другие части страны, морские контейнеры обычно по железной дороге везут — так дешевле, если она конечно есть. Впрочем, судя по всему импорт там не велик, раз обходятся верблюдами.
И сколько она стоила? А в 72-м году? А? 




> В первом приближении уже все понятно. Дальше нужны конкретные цифры. А то будет просто сотрясание воздуха.


Конкретные цифры какие? Количества машин на 1000 человек? Да на том же сайте всемирного банка или банально в гугле или вы про какие? 




> Это пусть ливийцы решают.


У ливийцев судя по происходящим там событиям, эээ... несколько неоднозначное отношение к полковнику.



> Типичная - это Саудовская Аравия, ОАЭ, Кувейт?


Типа того. Только они как-то поскромнее себя ведут да и ситуация там как-то получше, если брать промышленность, то в том же Кувейте достаточно развита пищевая промышленность и производство стройматериалов, плюс это лидер по количеству опресняемой воды. 

Кадафи долго был никому не нужен, сидел бы себе спокойно качал бы нефть, барыжил бы ей, и не доводил бы до такой задницы страну.

----------


## timsz

> Железные дороги точнее  наличие их отсутствия весьма неплохо иллюстрирует состояние тамошней промышленности.


Да, обычная сырьевая страна. Добывает нефть и неплохо живет.




> И ещё: из портовых городов в другие части страны, морские контейнеры обычно по железной дороге везут — так дешевле, если она конечно есть.


В другие части страны - это в пустыню? Не забываем, что железная дорога требует значительных капитальных вложений и на поддержание денег хочет. Не дешевле машинами (и верблюдами) возить? Не считали? А по сравнению с морским транспортом?

Кстати, ничего, что в ОАЭ тоже жд нет?





> И сколько она стоила? А в 72-м году? А?


На нескольких графиках пытался разглядеть, но так и не смог. Попробую угадать... $6.66?





> Конкретные цифры какие?


Скорее доход за час работы.




> У ливийцев судя по происходящим там событиям, эээ... несколько неоднозначное отношение к полковнику.


Ну и пусть они определятся со своим отношением.




> Типа того. Только они как-то поскромнее себя ведут да и ситуация там как-то получше, если брать промышленность, то в том же Кувейте достаточно развита пищевая промышленность и производство стройматериалов, плюс это лидер по количеству опресняемой воды.


Афигеть! Просто индустриальная держава!

Вы почему-то относите наличие промышленности к какому-то внеземному благу. Думаете ливийцы (да и не только) просто сгорают от желания встать к конвейеру?




> Кадафи долго был никому не нужен, сидел бы себе спокойно качал бы нефть, барыжил бы ей, и не доводил бы до такой задницы страну.


Каддафи уже давно многим на Западе поперек горла встал. И как-то сомневаюсь, что из-за безумной заботы о несчастных обиженных ливийцах.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Да, обычная сырьевая страна. Добывает нефть и неплохо живет.


Насчёт неплохо — слишком оптимистично. 





> В другие части страны - это в пустыню? Не забываем, что железная дорога требует значительных капитальных вложений и на поддержание денег хочет. Не дешевле машинами (и верблюдами) возить? Не считали? А по сравнению с морским транспортом?


А, что, городов там нету? Ну и так определитесь уж, нужна там им железка или нет, а то у вас то собирались строить то вдруг ненужна. 



> Кстати, ничего, что в ОАЭ тоже жд нет?


у ОАЭ площадь страны более чем в 20 раз меньше. И большая часть крупных городов — приморские.




> На нескольких графиках пытался разглядеть, но так и не смог. Попробую угадать... $6.66?


в 1972-м, случился мировой топливный кризис, который осуществили страны ОПЕК, что бы наказать США за поддержку Израиля. 





> Скорее доход за час работы.


Думаете там меньше 8 часов в день работают?





> Вы почему-то относите наличие промышленности к какому-то внеземному благу. Думаете ливийцы (да и не только) просто сгорают от желания встать к конвейеру?


Качать нефть несравненно более интеллектуальное занятие, ага.




> Каддафи уже давно многим на Западе поперек горла встал. И как-то сомневаюсь, что из-за безумной заботы о несчастных обиженных ливийцах.


Угу. Поэтому его так долго и терпели. И свергнуть они его решили в самое неблагоприятное время, когда на ближнем востоке со всех сторон жопа.

----------


## timsz

> Насчёт неплохо — слишком оптимистично.


Вот их соседи в Тунисе считают, что очень неплохо.




> А, что, городов там нету? Ну и так определитесь уж, нужна там им железка или нет, а то у вас то собирались строить то вдруг ненужна.


Я говорил о рентабельности. А нужна или нет - это пусть они решат. Не удивлюсь, если Каддафи хотел построить дорогу, которая содержалась бы за счет государственных дотаций. Но понятно одно - жд у них теперь не будет долго.




> у ОАЭ площадь страны более чем в 20 раз меньше. И большая часть крупных городов — приморские.


Да Ливия тоже в основном у моря.




> в 1972-м, случился мировой топливный кризис, который осуществили страны ОПЕК, что бы наказать США за поддержку Израиля.


И? Цены какие были?




> Думаете там меньше 8 часов в день работают?


Думаю, что особо не напрягаются.




> Качать нефть несравненно более интеллектуальное занятие, ага.


Какая-то у Вас страсть заниматься интересной работой. Я в общем-то ее понимаю, но, думаю, большинство людей хотят просто получать больше благ прилагая к этому минимальные усилия. А интеллектуальность уходит далеко на задний план.




> Угу. Поэтому его так долго и терпели. И свергнуть они его решили в самое неблагоприятное время, когда на ближнем востоке со всех сторон жопа.


Ну как-то было бы странно не воспользоваться ситуаций. Другого случая может не быть. Это если предполагать, что к самой ситуации Запад никакого отношения не имеет.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Вот их соседи в Тунисе считают, что очень неплохо.


Вот прямо все так и считают? Кстати, нефти в Тунисе гораздо меньше чем в Ливии.




> Я говорил о рентабельности. А нужна или нет - это пусть они решат. Не удивлюсь, если Каддафи хотел построить дорогу, которая содержалась бы за счет государственных дотаций. Но понятно одно - жд у них теперь не будет долго.


40 лет всё мечтал построить... Кстати, в Тунисе ЖД есть.





> Да Ливия тоже в основном у моря.


Ливия по территории более чем в 20 раз больше чем ОАЭ и городов там в далеке от моря гораздо больше. 




> И? Цены какие были?


Поищите в гугле, я точных цифр не помню, цены кстати после этого очень долго росли.





> Думаю, что особо не напрягаются.


Ну вот тут можно глянуть. Никак не меньше 6 часов по самым оптимистичным данным.




> Я в общем-то ее понимаю, но, думаю, большинство людей хотят просто получать больше благ прилагая к этому минимальные усилия. А интеллектуальность уходит далеко на задний план.


Вы это работникам ливийской нефтегазовой отрасли расскажите.



> Ну как-то было бы странно не воспользоваться ситуаций. Другого случая может не быть. Это если предполагать, что к самой ситуации Запад никакого отношения не имеет.


Случаев у них за 40 лет было более чем. Сейчас им говловной боли в Египте и Тунисе хватает как минимум.

----------


## timsz

> Вот прямо все так и считают? Кстати, нефти в Тунисе гораздо меньше чем в Ливии.


Не, за всех 10 млн. тунисцев отвечать не буду) Может, кто и по-другому считает.




> 40 лет всё мечтал построить... Кстати, в Тунисе ЖД есть.
> 
> Ливия по территории более чем в 20 раз больше чем ОАЭ и городов там в далеке от моря гораздо больше.


Читаем Википедию:



> В двух северных районах Триполитания и Киренаика плотность населения составляет около 50 чел./ кв. км. На остальной территории приходится менее одного человека на кв. км. Девять десятых населения живет на менее одной десятой части территории Ливии, в основном на побережье Ливийского моря. 88 процентов населения живет в городах, в основном в Триполи и Бенгази.






> Поищите в гугле, я точных цифр не помню, цены кстати после этого очень долго росли.


Цифра, которую я привел ($6.66) - точная, +-$3. Если помните, 15 лет назад цена была в районе $10. Сегодняшние $100 и года не держатся.





> Ну вот тут можно глянуть. Никак не меньше 6 часов по самым оптимистичным данным.


Гляньте, интересно.




> Вы это работникам ливийской нефтегазовой отрасли расскажите.


А это они сказали Вам, что хотят по 10 часов крутить гайки на конвейере?




> Случаев у них за 40 лет было более чем. Сейчас им говловной боли в Египте и Тунисе хватает как минимум.


Повода не было. А какая сейчас у Штатов боль в Египте и Тунисе?

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Читаем Википедию:


При этом как вы говорите Каддафи собирался её строить, может не так она и ненужна? 




> А это они сказали Вам, что хотят по 10 часов крутить гайки на конвейере?


Учитывая, что экспорт сырья — основной источник доходов страны, то надо понимать работают они там не в пол-силы.




> Повода не было. А какая сейчас у Штатов боль в Египте и Тунисе?


В Египте скинули проамериканского президента. Ну и вообще, регион стал крайне нестабильный.
Насчёт повода: Да ладно вам на вскидку: «1986 год.
Президент Рейган консультируется с конгрессменами перед нанесением удара по Ливии.»

«2 апреля 1986 года на борту американского авиалайнера компании Trans World Airlines над Грецией (рейс Рим—Афины) произошёл взрыв, погибли четыре гражданина США. 5 апреля бомба взорвалась на дискотеке Ля-Белль (англ.)русск.(Западный Берлин), посещаемой американскими военнослужащими. Погибли два американских солдата и официантка из Турции, около 200 человек пострадало. США заявили, что обе акции были организованы ливийской разведкой» Повода не было, ага.

----------


## Nazar

*Шарфюрер*

А вас не смущают все эти "предполагалось"? 
"предположительно поддерживаю"
"предположительно разведка"
"предположительно использовались"
"предположительно базы террористов"

и так далее.

Совсем недавно в Ираке, "предположительно производили ОМП" до тех пор пока администрация Буша не признала свою "ошибку".
Не велика ли цена таких ошибок? Не считаете?

Я вот предположительно считаю своего соседа евреем, с ярко выраженными националистическими идеями, варящего по вечерам какую-то дрянь ( предположительно ОМП против жильцов нашего дома ) и к тому-же предположительно гомосексуалистом. Может мне ему хату подпалить, а?

----------


## timsz

> При этом как вы говорите Каддафи собирался её строить, может не так она и ненужна?


Это из области, насколько нужно дарить каждому новорожденному $20,000.





> Учитывая, что экспорт сырья — основной источник доходов страны, то надо понимать работают они там не в пол-силы.


Нелогично.




> В Египте скинули проамериканского президента. Ну и вообще, регион стал крайне нестабильный.


Видно был недостаточно проамериканским. И нестабильность там никак не влияет на стабильность Америки. Вот Европе - да, тяжко.





> Повода не было, ага.


Повод достаточный для того, чтобы нанести удар возмездия. А для больших действий - слабоват, народ не примет. А тут другое дело - негодяй Каддафи стреляет по бедным безобидным повстанцам. Да и за эти 25 лет много чего изменилось.

Потом, дело же не в том, чтобы замочить Каддафи. Надо еще своих людей у власти поставить. А кого в 1986 ставить? И опять-таки нефть была в 10 раз дешевле.

----------


## timsz

> Я вот предположительно считаю своего соседа евреем, с ярко выраженными националистическими идеями, варящего по вечерам какую-то дрянь ( предположительно ОМП против жильцов нашего дома ) и к тому-же предположительно гомосексуалистом. Может мне ему хату подпалить, а?


Это устаревший метод. Надо подговорить кого-нибудь из домочадцев устроить скандал с мордобоем. Тогда два варианта: или ему набьют морду, или он даст сдачи. Если даст сдачи, надо возмутиться применением силы и привести братков, чтобы защитить бедного обиженного домочадца.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> *Шарфюрер*
> 
> А вас не смущают все эти "предполагалось"? 
> "предположительно поддерживаю"
> "предположительно разведка"
> "предположительно использовались"
> "предположительно базы террористов"
> 
> и так далее.


Ну например то, взрыв Боинга 747 над Локерби, ливийские власти 
официально признали в 2003-м. 

Ну и ещё: неужели ни до кого не доходит, что маленькие слаборазвитые страны типа Ливии могут спокойно существовать лишь ведя себя почтенно и уважительно по отношению к большим и не демонстрируя нагло  свою дикость? Вам возможно это не нравится, но по такому принципу, в глобальном масштабе живёт весь мир. Та же Ливия с удовольствием вмешивалась в дела более мелких и слабых стран продвигая там свою политику. 
Как дети, ей Богу. Тот же СССР себя абсолютно так же вёл, взять тот же Афган или там Вьетнам. 
И разумеется ОМП подобным странам давать в руки нельзя, ибо ядерного паритета у них всё равно не будет, а соседям они нагадяд ядрёными бомбами.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Видно был недостаточно проамериканским. И нестабильность там никак не влияет на стабильность Америки. Вот Европе - да, тяжко.


Достаточно. Просто народу своему он надоел. Американцы не такие идиоты, что бы в каждую дыру соваться. 




> Повод достаточный для того, чтобы нанести удар возмездия. А для больших действий - слабоват, народ не примет. А тут другое дело - негодяй Каддафи стреляет по бедным безобидным повстанцам. Да и за эти 25 лет много чего изменилось.


Да бросьте, Рейган — не Обама, он при желании тогда мог легко раскатать Ливию в тонкий блин. 



> Потом, дело же не в том, чтобы замочить Каддафи. Надо еще своих людей у власти поставить. А кого в 1986 ставить? И опять-таки нефть была в 10 раз дешевле.


А сейчас кого ставить?

----------


## Шарфюрер

Вообще очень любопытная позиция: когда мелкие государства друг-друга месят — это нормально, но вот стоит США подключиться, так сразу начинают орать: «фууу..., агрессоры!»

----------


## Nazar

А можно тогда поинтересоваться у вас, чем принципиально отличается уничтожение Ливийскими спецслужбами Боинга в 86м, от уничтожения американскими военными иранского Аэробуса в 88м?
Может то-же в терроризме стоит обвинить, правда более технологичном, или по вашему с позиции силы все прокатит?




> «I will never apologize for the United States of America, I don’t care what the facts are»


Переводить?

----------


## Nazar

> Вообще очень любопытная позиция: когда мелкие государства друг-друга месят — это нормально, но вот стоит США подключиться, так сразу начинают орать: «фууу..., агрессоры!»


Это не нормально, но маленькие государства, как вы выражаетесь, месят друг-друга, адекватно угрожая целостности своих гос-в, режимов и т.д.,
сша что угрожает? Необходимость возвращения долга Ливии? Кстати сумму его не озвучите, или страх не получить маленько халявного керосина?

----------


## timsz

> Достаточно. Просто народу своему он надоел. Американцы не такие идиоты, что бы в каждую дыру соваться.


Да? А ощущение, что наоборот - в каждой бочке затычка.




> Да бросьте, Рейган — не Обама, он при желании тогда мог легко раскатать Ливию в тонкий блин.


Наземную операцию проводить? Цинковые гробы из Ливии везти? И еще не понятно, как на это другие арабские страны бы отреагировали.




> А сейчас кого ставить?


Не, ну я не исключаю, что это было стихийное возмущение. В этом случае надо быстро поставить во главе повстанцев своего человека. А если не стихийное, то скоро узнаем.





> когда мелкие государства друг-друга месят


Это о ком?

----------


## Шарфюрер

> А можно тогда поинтересоваться у вас, чем принципиально отличается уничтожение Ливийскими спецслужбами Боинга в 86м, от уничтожения американскими военными иранского Аэробуса в 88м?
> Может то-же в терроризме стоит обвинить, правда более технологичном, или по вашему с позиции силы все прокатит?


Инцидент с иранским самолётом (это кстати А-300 был, а не Боинг), примерно из той же оперы, что и случай с Южнокорейским Боингом. Самолёту не повезло, оказался не в том месте, и его сбил сдрейфевший командир корабля. В случае же с Боингом над Локерби — это была продуманная и спланированная операция. Разница между этими событиями вполне очевидна.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Это не нормально, но маленькие государства, как вы выражаетесь, месят друг-друга, адекватно угрожая целостности своих гос-в, режимов и т.д.,
> сша что угрожает? Необходимость возвращения долга Ливии? Кстати сумму его не озвучите, или страх не получить маленько халявного керосина?


Ну США там и не самая активная. Что им там нужно это понятно, я уже писал: спокойствие и возможность получать нефть. От кого — не важно, пока Каддафи владел ситуацией он их худо-бедно устраивал.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Да? А ощущение, что наоборот - в каждой бочке затычка.


В Египет они однако не полезли, хотя там свалили проамериканское руководство.




> Наземную операцию проводить? Цинковые гробы из Ливии везти? И еще не понятно, как на это другие арабские страны бы отреагировали.


Зачем? Вынесли бы всё инфрастуктуру и устроили бы морскую блокаду. После этого Каддафи сам бы извиняться начал. Впрочем, он уже это делал.





> Не, ну я не исключаю, что это было стихийное возмущение. В этом случае надо быстро поставить во главе повстанцев своего человека. А если не стихийное, то скоро узнаем.


Там у них чёрт ногу сломит, конечно в пентагоне и ЦРУ есть спецы по Ливии, но всё же реальность часто слишком стихийна и непредсказуема.




> Это о ком?


Ну Ливия  та же весьма весело соседей с помощью Ту-22 утюжила. Ну там можно Иран с Ираком и Кувейтом вспомнить, так на вскидку.

----------


## timsz

> В Египет они однако не полезли, хотя там свалили проамериканское руководство.


Наверное, туристический бизнес их не интересует пока. И со всеми арабами сориться они еще не готовы.





> Зачем? Вынесли бы всё инфрастуктуру и устроили бы морскую блокаду. После этого Каддафи сам бы извиняться начал. Впрочем, он уже это делал.


А смысл? Чтобы Каддафи извинился?





> Ну Ливия  та же весьма весело соседей с помощью Ту-22 утюжила. Ну там можно Иран с Ираком и Кувейтом вспомнить, так на вскидку.


Определить, кто был агрессором в Ирано-иракском конфликте, довольно непросто. А когда Ирак пошел на Кувейт, его агрессором называли.

----------


## ZET

08:58 / 18.05.2011 
Bерные ливийскому лидеру Муаммару Каддафи силы подбили корабль НАТО, обстреливавший районы Мисраты. Об этом заявили власти североафриканской страны. Кроме того, в результате боестолкновений в Мисрате погибли люди.

Несколько военных кораблей НАТО подвергли обстрелу с моря западную часть города Мисрата. Ливийские военные отреагировали ответным огнем и поразили одно судно противника, нанеся ему серьезные повреждения. "Наши силы обстреляли корабли и прямым попаданием подбили один из них", – цитирует РИА Новости сообщение ливийских властей. Представители НАТО уже опровергли эту информацию, назвав сообщение "полностью выдуманным". 

Между тем в ходе вооруженного противостояния между ливийскими войсками и мятежниками в Мисрате погибли по меньшей мере семь человек. Как сообщил сотрудник одной из больниц города, большинство погибших – мятежники, убитые в боях на западе и востоке города.
http://www.dni.ru/polit/2011/5/18/212414.html

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вообще очень любопытная позиция: когда мелкие государства друг-друга месят — это нормально, но вот стоит США подключиться, так сразу начинают орать: «фууу..., агрессоры!»


Между этими двумя Вашими примерами есть большая разница, которую Вы вскользь упомянули. Конфликты соседствующих государств, тем более сравнительно небольших, это, к сожалению, факт частый и довольно распространенный. Примеров таких за последние 20-30 лет много. Особенно много  после 91-го года. Кстати, никто и нигде на Форуме не говорил, что "когда мелкие государства друг-друга месят — это нормально". Это Вы уж не выдумывайте. Но совсем другое дело, когда *одна* страна суется практически во все конфликты, навязывая свою волю при помощи военной силы. Или развязывая конфликты с целью свержения законных правительств. Благо, что подмяты под Штаты практически все влиятельные силы и страны. В т. ч. и ООН. И холуёв, которые всегда поддержат Штаты, в Европе вполне достаточно. Все-таки Вы не путайте божий дар с яичницей. Я не являюсь каким-то оголтелым антиамериканистом, но меня лично давно уже бесит их политика по наведению американского порядка, если так можно выразиться, в мире. Причем это, как принято говорить, ничем не спровоцированные действия. На мой взгляд то, что делают Штаты, свергая законные правительства, имеет такое же отношение к демократии, как и нападение Германии на СССР с целью свержения Советской власти  и наведения "нового порядка".

----------


## FLOGGER

> 08:58 / 18.05.2011 Несколько военных кораблей НАТО подвергли обстрелу с моря западную часть города Мисрата. 
>   Между тем в ходе вооруженного противостояния между ливийскими войсками и мятежниками в Мисрате погибли по меньшей мере семь человек. Как сообщил сотрудник одной из больниц города, большинство погибших – мятежники, убитые в боях на западе и востоке города.


Интересно, как бы реагировало правительство Штатов, если бы в самих Штатах вдруг взбунтовались бы 20-30-% населения? Пошли бы громить гос. учреждения, стрелять в полицию, гонять на танках по улицам, требовать свержения Президента и пр.? Неужели пылесосило бы кресла и протирало "круглый стол"? Что-то сомневаюсь я... 
 Я, естественно, понимаю прекрасно, что пример я привел совершенно невообразимый, фантастический, нереальный и т. п. И не дай бог такому случиться, сам не хочу. Но я понимаю ситуацию так. Это аналогия.

----------


## Nazar

> Инцидент с иранским самолётом (это кстати А-300 был, а не Боинг), примерно из той же оперы, что и случай с Южнокорейским Боингом. Самолёту не повезло, оказался не в том месте, и его сбил сдрейфевший командир корабля. В случае же с Боингом над Локерби — это была продуманная и спланированная операция. Разница между этими событиями вполне очевидна.


Если-бы вы внимательно читали то, что вам пишут, вы бы увидели, что я и написал *иранский аэробус* :Wink: 

Если продолжать дальше, то вы сильно, причем очень сильно заблуждаетесь, сравнивая иранский аэробус, сбитый в *нейтральных* водах и ничего не нарушавший, с южнокорейским KAL007, пролетевшим через весь ДВ, в течении продолжительного времени, в отличии от ~30 минут полета иранского самолета.
Как дегенеративный капитан, с помощью самого современного в мире вооружения, в том числе и РТ ( к слову в училище радиоэлектроники военно-морском обучался, именно на факультете РТВ НК и маленько знаю о чем говорю ) умудрился спутать большой лайнер с маневрирующим *при заходе на морскую цель* Томкетом ( назовите мне номенклатуру вооружения этого самолета, которой он в 88м году мог работать по наземным целям ). 
Демагог вы батенька, уж извините за грубость.....

----------


## kfmut

> Я, естественно, понимаю прекрасно, что пример я привел совершенно невообразимый, фантастический, нереальный и т. п. И не дай бог такому случиться, сам не хочу. Но я понимаю ситуацию так. Это аналогия.


Да там далёко за примерами ходить не надо, борьба с сегрегацией/за сегрегацию каких-то 50 лет назад происходила...

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Но совсем другое дело, когда *одна* страна суется практически во все конфликты, навязывая свою волю при помощи военной силы. Или развязывая конфликты с целью свержения законных правительств. Благо, что подмяты под Штаты практически все влиятельные силы и страны. В


А вам очень нравится Хуссейн, Каддафи и прочие? Конкретно же в случае с Ливией, там не только США активничают. И я честно говоря не вижу ничего плохого в том, что США туда  вмешались. Эти мелкие государства будут друг-друга десятилетиями месить или у себя внутри устраивать разборки и пока пока кто-то более крупный их не разнимет. Причём СССР занимался тем же самым, только вот как-то его на форуме за это никто особенно не осуждает.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Если продолжать дальше, то вы сильно, причем очень сильно заблуждаетесь, сравнивая иранский аэробус, сбитый в *нейтральных* водах и ничего не нарушавший, с южнокорейским KAL007,


Американцы поступили по принципу «сначала бить потом разбираться». В любом случае уничтожение Иранского аэробуса не было изначально спланированной операцией, в отличии от взорванного Боинга над Англией.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Наверное, туристический бизнес их не интересует пока. И со всеми арабами сориться они еще не готовы..


Их и Каддафи сильно не интересовал. Смог бы он у себя удержать ситуацию под контролем — никто  бы его не трогал.






> А смысл? Чтобы Каддафи извинился?


И продолжил бы дальше качать им нефть.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Интересно, как бы реагировало правительство Штатов, если бы в самих Штатах вдруг взбунтовались бы 20-30-% населения? Пошли бы громить гос. учреждения, стрелять в полицию, гонять на танках по улицам, требовать свержения Президента и пр.? Неужели пылесосило бы кресла и протирало "круглый стол"? Что-то сомневаюсь я...


Вряд ли бы они утюжили их авиацией. Это во-первых. Во-вторых, я думаю отличие США от Ливии пояснять не надо? Ну и все эти если бы они как-то малосущественны. Повторюсь: маленьким государствам что бы спокойно жить нужно вести себя потише, а не наглеть и устраивать беспредел в регионе. Каддафи очень долгое и очень многое списывали.

----------


## Nazar

> Причём СССР занимался тем же самым


Примеры в студию. Афганистан и Финскую войну вспоминать не будем, все и так знают.
Только давайте такие примеры, что-бы поадекватней, что-бы с массовыми бомбардировками, флотом, танками, повешенными президентами и так далее.

----------


## Nazar

> Смог бы он у себя удержать ситуацию под контролем — никто  бы его не трогал.


Я уверен, не начнись натовская агрессия против Ливии, порядок был-бы там наведен достаточно быстро.

----------


## Nazar

> Американцы поступили по принципу «сначала бить потом разбираться».


И вы это оправдываете и считаете правильным?




> В любом случае уничтожение Иранского аэробуса не было изначально спланированной операцией, в отличии от взорванного Боинга над Англией.


Для погибших людей какая разница? По мне это такой-же акт терроризма как и в случае с Боингом, только более технологичный.
Уж слишком смешны и натянуты объяснения г-на Роджерса.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> И вы это оправдываете и считаете правильным?


Нет не считаю. 




> Для погибших людей какая разница? По мне это такой-же акт терроризма как и в случае с Боингом, только более технологичный.


Однако повторюсь: это не планировалось как в случае с терактом совершённым ливийцами.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Примеры в студию. Афганистан и Финскую войну вспоминать не будем, все и так знают.


Ну вот вы и сами всё знаете. Сюда же добавим Венгрию 1956 года, «Пражскую весну», ну и активную помощь Северной Корее, Кубе, Вьетнаму и прочим. Это так — на вскидку. Про всяких друзей советского союза, типа людоеда Иди Амина — даже лень вспоминать.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Я уверен, не начнись натовская агрессия против Ливии, порядок был-бы там наведен достаточно быстро.


Его полтора месяца всё не могли навести. Это то при возможностях Каддафи и развитой сети спецслужб. При том, что всех диссидентов там давно к стенке поставили.

----------


## timsz

> Повторюсь: маленьким государствам что бы спокойно жить нужно вести себя потише, а не наглеть и устраивать беспредел в регионе. Каддафи очень долгое и очень многое списывали.


Только почему-то мочить его стали как раз тогда, когда он начал вести себя более-менее цивилизовано.

----------


## Nazar

> Нет не считаю.


Ну слава богу, а то я уж было подумал...




> Однако повторюсь: это не планировалось как в случае с терактом совершённым ливийцами.


Откуда мы знаем, что там планировалось, а что нет. Я лично не знаю какие провокации готовили сша, регулярно нарушая территориальные воды и воздушное пространство Ирана, так-же вполне допускаю, что уничтожение лайнера ( не обязательно этого ), было спланированной провокацией, ибо уж сильно неубедительны объяснения боевого, военно-морского офицера.




> Сюда же добавим Венгрию 1956 года, «Пражскую весну», ну и активную помощь Северной Корее, Кубе, Вьетнаму и прочим. Это так — на вскидку. Про всяких друзей советского союза, типа людоеда Иди Амина — даже лень вспоминать.


Вы согласны что все это несколько разные вещи. Сравнивать участие СССР в локальных конфликтах развязанных штатами, с Ираком, Югославией, Афганистаном, теперь Ливией и так далее, несколько не корректно. С таким-же успехом я могу заявить о активном участии сша, в подготовке грызунской агрессии против России в 2008 году.
Да и в друзьях у них ходили не менее одиозные личности.




> Его полтора месяца всё не могли навести. Это то при возможностях Каддафи и развитой сети спецслужб. При том, что всех диссидентов там давно к стенке поставили.


Полтора месяца это что срок? Да даже если и так, какое моральное право, так называемое мировое сообщество, ( или под эгидой чего они там решения принимали нато, оон?) вмешиваться во внутренние дела суверенного гос-ва?

Ссылочку на всех поставленных к стенке диссидентов будьте любезны?
Кто-же там бучу то заварил, если всех расстреляли, только не надо говорить что народ :Wink:

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Вы согласны что все это несколько разные вещи. Сравнивать участие СССР в локальных конфликтах развязанных штатами, с Ираком, Югославией, Афганистаном, теперь Ливией и так далее, несколько не корректно.


Весьма корректно, почитайте на досуге какие силы были задействованны в Венгрии в 56-м и в Чехии в 68-м.




> Полтора месяца это что срок? Да даже если и так, какое моральное право, так называемое мировое сообщество, ( или под эгидой чего они там решения принимали нато, оон?) вмешиваться во внутренние дела суверенного гос-ва?


Ну, наверное такое же как и у РФ когда оно у Грузии Осетию оттяпало,не? 



> Ссылочку на всех поставленных к стенке диссидентов будьте любезны?
> Кто-же там бучу то заварил, если всех расстреляли, только не надо говорить что народ


Вы сначала мне живого покажите, хе-хе. Нет, конечно бучу заварили специально обученные в ЦРУ массоны, не иначе!

----------


## An-Z

> ...Ну, наверное такое же как и у РФ когда оно у Грузии Осетию оттяпало,не? ...


У Грузии была Осетия? Которая? И что значит "оттяпало" - это (что) теперь территория РФ? Почётче выражайтесь, а то ваши посты провоцируют флуд и сползание во оффтоп тяжкий)))

----------


## ZET

Главное отличие конфликтов, проведенных СССР и США после 2-й мировой - это их масштаб и колличество! А есле приплюсовать к войнам США конфликты, устроенные Британией и рядом других кап-стран, то разница не сопоставима!

----------


## ZET

Сегодня авиация НАТО раздолбала 8 корблей ливийцев. Это наводит на мысль, что позавчерашнее заявление лоялистов о поражении натовского кораблика может быть не пустым. Возможно, там что-то все же было. И возможно более-менее серьезное, раз такой серьезный ответ.

----------


## 13th

> Ничего. Просто летает там кто хочет.


Муаммаровские соколы, видимо, не хотят. Что-то их совсем не видно.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> У Грузии была Осетия? Которая? И что значит "оттяпало" - это (что) теперь территория РФ? Почётче выражайтесь, а то ваши посты провоцируют флуд и сползание во флуд тяжкий)))


Южная. Нет, формально не территория. Но там большая часть народа с российскими паспортами и грузинская власть на эту территорию не распространяется.

----------


## ZET

> Муаммаровские соколы, видимо, не хотят. Что-то их совсем не видно.


Ну, судя по статье, про то что НАТО подтвердило полеты вертушек - соколы все же летали. Это ж не я сказал.  А проверить некому!  :Biggrin:

----------


## ZET

Не совсем про Ливию, но про заинтересованную сторону - Аль-каиду, Бен-ладена и т.п.
На белорусском форуме написано - http://forum.bel.ru/index.php?showto...0#entry1334794




> На прошлой неделе к нам в редакцию "Совершенно секретно" пришло любопытное письмо. Самое интересное, что главный редактор категорически запретил его публиковать и попросил забыть о его существовании. Но вот как-то не забывается. Привожу его полную версию:
> 
> "Добрый день. Я являюсь сотрудником Службы внешней разведки и считаю должным придать огласке следующее:
> Два месяца назад Служба получила данные о том, что лидер Аль-Каиды Усама бен Ладен скончался от почечной недостаточности. Достоверность сведений близка к 90%. Из государственных соображений данная информация не получила огласки. Но мы уверены, что материал о смерти бен Ладана стал доступным разведсообществу Соединенных Штатов. По-видимому, американское руководство сразу же приняло решение о проведении дезинформирующей операции. Главные причины:
> 1) Грядущие президентские выборы в США и понизившийся рейтинг Обамы.
> 2) Приближение 10-й годовщины терактов 11 сентября.
> 3) Осложняющаяся ситуация в Афганистане и на Ближнем Востоке.
> Противоречивые сообщения от различных ветвей Аль-Каиды свидетельствуют о том, что в их рядах достоверной информацией обладает лишь узкий круг руководителей. Возможно, верхушка террористов остановится на том, что бен Ладен принесет им больше пользы в качестве «убитого мученика», нежели банально умершим от болезни. Так же, высока вероятность, что часть заявлений от имени Аль-Каиды делается АНБ США.
> Не знаю, покажут ли американцы какие либо фото-видео материалы, но нет сомнений, что они их подготовили – нынешний технологический уровень позволяет очень многое. Но, как говорят коллеги из МВД: "Нет тела - нет дела" Все остальное - Голливуд!
> ...

----------


## Nazar

> Южная. Нет, формально не территория. Но там большая часть народа с российскими паспортами и грузинская власть на эту территорию не распространяется.


вы действительно выражения маленько выбирайте, как вам уже Андрей предложил и на досуге почитайте что-нибудь о референдуме 1992 года, проведенного в ЮО.
в оффтоп скатываться не будем, но вы упорно предлагаете сравнивать теплое и мягкое, то боинг южнокорейский ни к селу, ни к городу приплетаете, то зачем-то ЮО в пример приводите, вы еще ичкерию вспомните и ее с Ливией сравните.

----------


## Chizh

> Не совсем про Ливию, но про заинтересованную сторону - Аль-каиду, Бен-ладена и т.п.
> На белорусском форуме написано - http://forum.bel.ru/index.php?showto...0#entry1334794


Понятно.
На слова простого Васи Пупкина никто внимания не обратит, а вот если напустить туману, да еще и сослаться на "сотрудника внешней разведки", то сенсация готова.  :Smile:

----------


## alexvolf

> Понятно.
> На слова простого Васи Пупкина никто внимания не обратит, а вот если напустить туману, да еще и сослаться на "сотрудника внешней разведки", то сенсация готова.


 Chizh
А Вы,что думаете бен Ладена на самом деле амеркотики в "сортире замочили"? :Biggrin:  А опосля пушечное ядро к ногам и в море? :Tongue: 
Политика-вещь грязная как и деньги (после которых медики советуют руки с мылом мыть).В политике главное научится правдиво врать,при этом подкреплять свою речь фактами,которые простой лекторат не в состоянии перепроверить... Отработанные веками технологии -все это давно известно.

----------


## FLOGGER

> А Вы,что думаете бен Ладена на самом деле амеркотики в "сортире замочили" А опосля пушечное ядро к ногам и в море?


Я, например, в данном случае штатникам верю. Неведомый "сотрудник СВР" мог написать что угодно, тем более, что мы вообще не знаем кто и что стоит за этим письмом, если оно действительно было. Да и сам автор пишет, что это только 90%. Штатники, на мой взгляд, доказали  смерть бен Ладена на 100%. Я уверен, что с ним покончено навсегда. Ни в какие другие версии его смерти я лично не верю. Никому это не навязываю, просто излагаю свое мнение. Для Обамы слишком рискованно за целый год до выборов ввязываться в такую авантюру. Слишком много потенциальных разоболачителей, а это в Штатах чревато для Президента огромными проблемами, вплоть до импичмента. Как говорится, "здесь тебе не тут". Я понимаю, обидно некоторым признать такой успех амерских спецслужб, но, повторю, на мой взгляд, это факт. Кстати, к сведению инкогнито из СВР, знает ли он, что недавно некто из руководства Ирана заявил, что бен Ладен умер еще полтора года назад. Похоже, началось соревнование, кто лучше наврет в истории с бен Ладеном, чтобы обосрать штатников и Обаму.



> Политика-вещь грязная


 Это потому что её делают грязные люди. К сожалению.



> как и деньги (после которых медики советуют руки с мылом мыть).


Не согласен. Мои деньги не грязные, потому что их зарабатываю своим трудом, причем честно. А руки нужно мыть гораздо чаще (без примеров).



> В политике главное научится правдиво врать,при этом подкреплять свою речь фактами,которые простой лекторат не в состоянии перепроверить... Отработанные веками технологии -все это давно известно.


Ну, с этим у нас проблем нет.

----------


## FLOGGER

> А вам очень нравится Хуссейн, Каддафи и прочие?


А они обязательно должны мне нравиться, если я высказал свою негативную оценку политики США? Вы опять перепутали кислое с пресным: я говорю о политике США в этом вопросе, а не своих симпатиях или антипатиях к главам каких-либо гос-в. Вообще могу повторить то, что я уже писал на Форуме когда-то: я считаю повешение Хуссейна и, тем более, показ этих кадров всему миру, позором для Америки.



> Конкретно же в случае с Ливией, там не только США активничают.


Не только. Но не переводите стрелки, я говорю именно о США.



> И я честно говоря не вижу ничего плохого в том, что США туда  вмешались.


 А я не вижу в этом ничего хорошего. Приведу еще один пример, столь же маловероятный, как и предыдущий. Вам бы хотелось, чтобы во время Вашей ссоры с женой (братом, матерью, отцом, соседом, наконец) пришел с улицы мужик и отметелил бы Вас до смерти только потому, что Вы ему давно не нравитесь? А до Вас он уже угрохал еще пару-тройку соседей именно по такой же причине, а до этого "замочил" еще несколько человек потому, что ему показалось, что они расшумелись.



> Эти мелкие государства будут друг-друга десятилетиями месить или у себя внутри устраивать разборки и пока пока кто-то более крупный их не разнимет.


Это их личное дело. Это дело народов этих стран и их руководства. Вот когда они поймут, что сами они не в сила разрешить конфликт и попросят ООН помочь им в его разрешении, вот тогда и нужно сначала подумать, а потом помочь им тем или иным способом.



> Причём СССР занимался тем же самым, только вот как-то его на форуме за это никто особенно не осуждает.


Вы ничего не путаете? СССР в 56-м году свергал законное правительство Венгрии, а в 68-м ЧССР? Вот эта Ваша фраза "активную помощь Северной Корее, Кубе, Вьетнаму и прочим"-она о чем должна говорить? О свержении СССР законных правительста этих стран или о помощи им?

----------


## alexvolf

> Я, например, в данном случае штатникам верю.  Как говорится, "здесь тебе не тут". Я понимаю, обидно некоторым признать такой успех амерских спецслужб, но, повторю, на мой взгляд, это факт. Кстати, к сведению инкогнито из СВР, знает ли он, что недавно некто из руководства Ирана заявил, что бен Ладен умер еще полтора года назад. Похоже, началось соревнование, кто лучше наврет в истории с бен Ладеном, чтобы обосрать штатников и Обаму.
> 
>  Это потому что её делают грязные люди. К сожалению.
> 
> Не согласен. Мои деньги не грязные, потому что их зарабатываю своим трудом, причем честно. А руки нужно мыть гораздо чаще (без примеров).
> Ну, с этим у нас проблем нет.


FLOGGER
Верить или нет- это дело лично-индивидуальное,... зависящее от многих факторов,перечисление которых только в рамках психологии займет не одну страницу...Не знаю почему Вы так уверены в успехе амеровских спецслужб...но как говаривал майор Пронин из МВД-"нет трупа-нет дела". А трупа ведь действительно нет,только фотографии формата
jpg или bmp гуляющие в СМИ...
Относительно грязных денег -фраза употреблялась мною в прямом ,а не в голливудском смысле.Доказано Бумажные деньги являются переносчиками всякой заразы,а по сему -"мойте руки перед едой".

----------


## Nazar

> Я, например, в данном случае штатникам верю. .


Валера, а я нет. Не выгодно им Осаму калечить, ведь без Осамы не придумаешь 11 сентября, просто так не полезешь в Ирак за нефтью и за героином в Афганистан.
Так что версия с естественной смертью и клоунадой штатников, мне кажется весьма основательной.

----------


## ZET

> Штатники, на мой взгляд, доказали  смерть бен Ладена на 100%.


 Да вот доказательств реальных аж ни одного. ДНК? Но первый раз слышу, чтоб ДНК так быстро делали - Беника только убили и в тот же день Обама сказал про результаты анализа. Да и сказать можно, что угодно! 
Найденые видио-записи Бен-ладена нынче можно изготовить легко. Любые документы - еще легче.  




> Я уверен, что с ним покончено навсегда.


 Рас он умер - то конечно навсегда.




> признать такой успех амерских спецслужб


 Успех? Скорее позор США - поиски длились целых 10 лет!!! При том, что бюджет штатовской разведки больше всех разведок мира вместе взятых!

----------


## ZET

А ветка про Ливию прям возродилась! Наверно в честь того, что сегодня исполнилось ровно 2 месяца с начала бомбардировок  :Biggrin:  
Уже 2 месяца! Офигеть!

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаеме форумчане (вот уж дурацкое слово, но другого не знаю)! Участвовать в этой ветке не собирался, случайно занесло. Больше не буду.
 Всем спасибо за ответы, они меня, как и мои вас, ни в чем не переубедили, каждый остается при своем мнении. Будущее покажет, думаю, когда-нибудь все выяснится с Осамой, там и посмотрим.

----------


## 13th

> Успех? Скорее позор США - поиски длились целых 10 лет!!!


Вы, наверное, хотели сказать, что найти его _потребовалось_ только через 10 лет после терактов.




> А ветка про Ливию прям возродилась! Наверно в честь того, что сегодня исполнилось ровно 2 месяца с начала бомбардировок  
> Уже 2 месяца! Офигеть!


А бомбардировки Северного Вьетнама продолжались три с половиной года, а потом еще неполный год.

----------


## ZET

> Участвовать в этой ветке не собирался, случайно занесло. Больше не буду.


Ну зря вы так. Никто никого не гонит. Каждый высказался и все дела. 




> Будущее покажет, думаю, когда-нибудь все выяснится с Осамой, там и посмотрим.


 А вот тут нельзя не согласится.

----------


## ZET

> Вы, наверное, хотели сказать, что найти его _потребовалось_ только через 10 лет после терактов.


Я остаюсь верен первому варианту. Но если реален второй - все еще хуже. 






> А бомбардировки Северного Вьетнама продолжались три с половиной года, а потом еще неполный год.


 Но Веьетнам опирался на плечо СССР, а Каддаф кинули все. Там было противостояние, хоть тоже в разных весовых категориях, а здесь - чистое избиение! Там джунгли, а здесь лысая пустыня. Зато поисково-прицельные системы на 40 лет совершеннее.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Вообще могу повторить то, что я уже писал на Форуме когда-то: я считаю повешение Хуссейна и, тем более, показ этих кадров всему миру, позором для Америки.


А растрелы в Ливии, которые они в своё время по государственному ТВ крутили вы чем считаете?






> А я не вижу в этом ничего хорошего. Приведу еще один пример, столь же маловероятный, как и предыдущий. Вам бы хотелось, чтобы во время Вашей ссоры с женой (братом, матерью, отцом, соседом, наконец)пришел с улицы мужик и отметелил бы Вас до смерти только потому, что Вы ему давно не нравитесь?


Да нет, скорее придёт участковый, которого вызовут соседи ли пострадавший родственник, аналогия понятна?



> и попросят ООН помочь им в его разрешении,


ООН попросили, если что.



> Вы ничего не путаете? СССР в 56-м году свергал законное правительство Венгрии, а в 68-м ЧССР?


А, что они в Венгрии в 56-м делали, гуляли да? Биографию Имре Надя не желаете почитать ради ознакомления? Или вам лучше напомнить, что с ним стало. Что касается 68-го читаем: 

_С помощью работников чехословацких органов госбезопасности, руководимых заместителем министра внутренних дел В.Шалговичем, советскими десантниками и сотрудниками КГБ были задержаны и вывезены в СССР Дубчек, Черник (глава правительства), Смрковский, Кригель и Шпачек. Небольшие стычки с протестующими гражданами произошли в Праге. В связи с этим с опозданием был установлен контроль над радио, телевидением и газетами. "Здоровые силы" укрылись в советском посольстве. Но их не удалось уговорить сформировать новое правительство и провести Пленум ЦК. Средства массовой информации уже успели объявить их предателями. Руководители Чехословакии были арестованы и вывезены в Москву._
/Роняет слёзы умиления/ Милое и доброе советское правительство.

----------


## Nazar

*Шарфюрер*

То-есть для вас аналогия тех-же событий в Чехословакии, Ираке и Ливии является очевидной?
Хорошо, судьба Дубчека, Хуссейна и Кадаффи то-же аналогична?

----------


## Шарфюрер

> *Шарфюрер*
> 
> Хорошо, судьба Дубчека, Хуссейна и Кадаффи то-же аналогична?


Каддафи уже повесили? А Дубчек по собственному народу авиаций фигачил или я что-то пропустил?

----------


## Nazar

> Каддафи уже повесили?


Нет пока, а вы сомневаетесь что это случится при первой-же возможности?




> А Дубчек по собственному народу авиаций фигачил или я что-то пропустил?


Есть такое понятие *наведение конституционного порядка*, чем по моему скромному мнению и занимался г-н полковник.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Нет пока, а вы сомневаетесь что это случится при первой-же возможности?


Если он и дальше себя так будет вести — да. 




> Есть такое понятие *наведение конституционного порядка*, чем по моему скромному мнению и занимался г-н полковник.


Чего он наводил, если у него формально нет никакой власти?

----------


## Nazar

> Чего он наводил, если у него формально нет никакой власти?


Внимательно определение читаем?




> Ливия (государство) — республика, с 1971 входящая в состав Федерации Арабских Республик. В качестве временной конституции действует Конституционная декларация, вступившая в силу 11 декабря 1969.
> 
>   Высший орган государственной власти — Совет революционного командования (СРК), который является также законодательным органом и определяет общую политику правительства. Главой государства считается председатель СРК (он же — верховный главнокомандующий вооруженными силами). СРК назначает правительство — Совет Министров, подготавливающий проекты законов для утверждения их СРК (парламент в Ливия (государство) распущен после государственного переворота 1 сентября 1969).

----------


## Nazar

> Если он и дальше себя так будет вести — да.


Так это как? Не угодно кому-то за океаном?

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Внимательно определение читаем?


_Муамма́р бен Мухаммед Абу Менья́р Абде́ль Саля́м бен Хами́д аль-Кадда́фи (араб. معمر القذافي‎‎ [muˈʕamːar alqa&#240;ˈ&#240;aːfiː], Muʿammar al-Qaḏḏāfī, ливийск. араб. ‎‎[muˈʕ&#230;mːɑrˤ əlɡ&#230;dˈd&#230;ːfi]; 7 июня 1940 или 1942 — ливийский государственный и военный деятель; глава (фактически) Ливийской джамахирии (с 1969), Председатель Совета революционного командования Ливии (1969 — 1977), Премьер-министр и министр обороны Ливии (1970—1972), Генеральный секретарь Всеобщего Народного Конгресса (1977 — 1979); полковник. После того как Каддафи отказался от всех постов он стал именоваться Братский лидер и руководитель первосентябрьской Великой революции Социалистической Народной Ливийской Арабской Джамахирии или Братский вождь и руководитель революции
...Муаммар Каддафи официально является лишь лидером ливийской революции, хотя его реальное влияние на процесс принятия политических, экономических и военных решений на самом деле высоко.
_ пруфлинк

Отказался от всех постов. Полковник и сам любит упомянуть, что у него мол, никакой власти нет. Так, что он там наводил, а?

----------


## alexvolf

Стоит отметить,что уловить момент и совершить государственный переворот -не каждому дано.За это дело и башку отрубить могли вполне спокойно... 

Каддафи в период военного переворота (синоним революции) имел воинское звание-капитан и командовал всего лишь батальоном связи...

----------


## Nazar

> Отказался от всех постов. Полковник и сам любит упомянуть, что у него мол, никакой власти нет. Так, что он там наводил, а?


Читаем еще




> в марте 1990 года Всеобщий народный конгресс принял «Хартию революционной законности», согласно которой любые директивы Лидера ливийской революции полковника Муаммара Каддафи обязательны к исполнению всеми органами власти государства.


Я еще раз повторюсь. Есть правительство Ливии, есть правительственные войска Ливии, которые ведут боевые действия против бунтарей ( читай бандитов ), какого хрена там надо янки и прихлебателям?

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Я еще раз повторюсь. Есть правительство Ливии, есть правительственные войска Ливии, которые ведут боевые действия против бунтарей ( читай бандитов ), какого хрена там надо янки и прихлебателям?


Вообще, правительство у него как и войска — частично разбежались. Переходный совет, к слову говоря — бывший министр юстиции возглавляет. Бунтарей — как-то очень много, настолько, что с ними не спраивились за 1,5 месяца и пришлось прибегнуть к помощи авиации, что ставит под сомнение легитимность т. н. правительства.

«У Муаммара Каддафи нет поста, чтобы его покинуть. Он не президент, он лидер революции, и он останется на этой земле. »

----------


## garret

> Вообще, правительство у него как и войска — частично разбежались.


Куда?
Одно дело еслиб хотяб ы третья часть армии перешла на сторону бандитов (тоесть повстанцев) а так нет, значить онинеповстанцы а бандиты. Кстати почемуто многие повстанцы оказались бойцами алькаиды это как понять революция или собрали сброд наемнитков и послали на Каддафи

----------


## Nazar

> Вообще, правительство у него как и войска — частично разбежались. Переходный совет, к слову говоря — бывший министр юстиции возглавляет. Бунтарей — как-то очень много, настолько, что с ними не спраивились за 1,5 месяца и пришлось прибегнуть к помощи авиации, что ставит под сомнение легитимность т. н. правительства.


в Ичкерии среди боевиков ( читай бандитов ), так-же были и люди ранее входившие в правительство СССР, были люди принимавшие присягу СССР и России, было много бунтарей среди "мирного" населения и так далее, так-же как и в ситуации с Ливией было не мало наемников из различных террористических организаций, *но* Чечня входила в состав России и на ее территории действовали и сейчас действуют ( формально ) законы и Конституция России. Все это ставило под сомнение легитимность правительства России в целом и Ельцина в частности?

я не сторонник, ни современной России ( родился еще в другом гос-ве ), ни ее правительства, ни тем более Ельцина с Путиными и Медведевыми, но считаю все военные действия против мятежников справедливыми, разве что излишне мягкими, не решительными и зачастую неумелыми.
То-же относится и к г-ну полковнику.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> в Ичкерии среди боевиков ( читай бандитов ), так-же были и люди ранее входившие в правительство СССР, были люди принимавшие присягу СССР и России, было много бунтарей среди "мирного" населения и так далее, так-же как и в ситуации с Ливией было не мало наемников из различных террористических организаций, *но* Чечня входила в состав России и на ее территории действовали и сейчас действуют ( формально ) законы и Конституция России. Все это ставило под сомнение легитимность правительства России в целом и Ельцина в частности?


Ещё раз, медленно и по буквам: 
— у Каддафи формально нет никаких постов, Ельцин — президентом был
— Каддафи пришёл к власти путём революции, Ельцина — выбрали
— В Чечне из действующего правительства РФ никто не воевал, случае, массового перехода на сторону мятежников — не было. Самолёты из действующей армии за границу никто не угонял.



> Одно дело еслиб хотяб ы третья часть армии перешла на сторону бандитов (тоесть повстанцев) а так нет, значить онинеповстанцы а бандиты. Кстати почемуто многие повстанцы оказались бойцами алькаиды это как понять революция или собрали сброд наемнитков и послали на Каддафи


Интересно, а чего с ними тогда не смогла справиться за 1,5 месяца доблестная армия Муамара? И почему применяла авиацию? И как вообще такое могло произойти, при развитой-то сети спецслужб? И если взять во внимание слова Каддафи: «В Ливии нет войны. Группы молодых людей под влиянием наркотиков нападают на полицейские участки, воруют оружие. ». Как-то много сил бросили против молодых торчков, и что среди них делает министр юстиции?

----------


## An-Z

> ....Как-то много сил бросили против молодых торчков, и что среди них делает министр юстиции?


Именно так! Министр всю эту камарилью возглавляет, это очевидно.. Стопудова "англичанка гадит!"(С)

----------


## Nazar

> Ещё раз, медленно и по буквам: 
> — у Каддафи формально нет никаких постов, Ельцин — президентом был


Действительно, читаем еще раз медленно и по буквам



> в марте 1990 года Всеобщий народный конгресс принял «Хартию революционной законности», согласно которой любые директивы Лидера ливийской революции полковника Муаммара Каддафи обязательны к исполнению всеми органами власти государства.


Какая разница как это называется, король, президент, вождь, или братский лидер?



> — Каддафи пришёл к власти путём революции, Ельцина — выбрали


Ельцин пришел к власти путем одурманивания и одибиливания людей, чем в принципе и занимался всю свою оставшуюся недолгую жизнь.




> массового перехода на сторону мятежников — не было.


На сторону мятежников перешла практически целая республика, де-факто входившая в состав России.
Или вы мне хотите сказать, что на июнь 1991 года, в Ичкерии не было ни одного кадрового военнослужащего, оказавшегося на стороне мятежников? Дудаев то сам кем был знаете?

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Именно так! Министр всю эту камарилью возглавляет, это очевидно.. Стопудова "англичанка гадит!"(С)


А то! Он их ещё и подсадил всех на иглу, мне тут за углом один сотрудник ГРУ так сказал, грит сам видел, вот те крест!




> в марте 1990 года Всеобщий народный конгресс принял «Хартию революционной законности», согласно которой любые директивы Лидера ливийской революции полковника Муаммара Каддафи обязательны к исполнению всеми органами власти государства.


А сам несчастный говорит, что у него нет никакого поста и никакой власти, кому верить?



> Ельцин пришел к власти путем одурманивания и одибиливания людей, чем в принципе и занимался всю свою оставшуюся недолгую жизнь.


Забыли добавить и генераторов лучей поно.., тьфу, психотронный лучей и торсионных полей.



> Или вы мне хотите сказать, что на июнь 1991 года, в Ичкерии не было ни одного кадрового военнослужащего, оказавшегося на стороне мятежников? Дудаев то сам кем был знаете?


Дудаев был кадровым военослужащим ВС РФ? А чего тогда прибалтику отпустили? Тож мятежники поди, не?

----------


## PPV

> ...Интересно, а чего с ними тогда не смогла справиться за 1,5 месяца доблестная армия Муамара? И почему применяла авиацию? И как вообще такое могло произойти, при развитой-то сети спецслужб? И если взять во внимание слова Каддафи: «В Ливии нет войны. Группы молодых людей под влиянием наркотиков нападают на полицейские участки, воруют оружие. ». Как-то много сил бросили против молодых торчков, и что среди них делает министр юстиции?


Про то, что собой представляет т.н. оппозиция в Ливии подробно читаем здесь: 
http://www.oborona.ru/includes/perio...5/detail.shtml

----------


## Nazar

> Дудаев был кадровым военослужащим ВС РФ? А чего тогда прибалтику отпустили? Тож мятежники поди, не?


Позволю себе вам напомнить, что присягу он принимал в СССР, после распада СССР Чечня осталась в составе РФ, другую присягу в РФ не принимали.
Это вам так, к сведению, если не служили.

Сравнивая мятежную Ичкерию с Прибалтикой, вы стали улыбать меня еще больше, продолжайте, хотя это уже становится даже не весело.

И еще раз, настоятельно рекомендую вам сменить свой ник, согласно следующим пунктам Правил данного форума



> 6. Категорически запрещены сообщения, содержащие:
> - пропаганду фашизма,





> Запрещается использовать ники провокационного характера


Первую мою *просьбу* вы проигнорировали, третьей не будет.
Прошу не расценивать это как переход на личности.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Про то, что собой представляет т.н. оппозиция в Ливии подробно читаем здесь: 
> http://www.oborona.ru/includes/perio...5/detail.shtml


Ой, как я люблю «оналитеков» особенно порадовала избитая фраза: «ОЧЕРЕДНОЙ «ЗВОНОЧЕК» ДЛЯ РОССИИ». Мне честно говоря мало интересно из кого там состоит оппозиция, то, что Каддафи не смог там навести порядок — факт. Читать очередные блуждания журналистского мозга мне не сильно интересно, впрочем, про оппозицию он так ничего путного и не сказал, кроме очередных страшилок. Оно и не удивительно ибо мало кто сможет разобраться в тамошнем мутном вареве, особенно из далека.

----------


## Nazar

> Оно и не удивительно ибо мало кто сможет разобраться в тамошнем мутном вареве, особенно из далека.


Замечательная фраза, однако очень многие стали пытаться разобраться в этом вареве и навести порядок по своему, причем из очень далекого далека. :Wink:  И их мнения, выводы и способы решения, у вас недоумения не вызывают, что в принципе и неудивительно.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Сравнивая мятежную Ичкерию с Прибалтикой, вы стали улыбать меня еще больше, продолжайте, хотя это уже становится даже не весело.


Прибалтику тоже мятежной считали, ВДВ-шников туда посылали и т.п . Или вы хотете сказать в Прибалтике не было военных, кто принимал присягу в СССР, или же вы намекаете, что Прибалтике можно было отделиться, а Чечне нельзя.


Использование звания шарфюрер можно проследить со времён Первой мировой войны, когда шарфюрером часто называли унтер-офицера, который командовал штурмовой группой в специальных операциях. 
Может историю поучите? Что характерно: целых 4 года вас мой ник не волновал, а тут что-то занервничали.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Замечательная фраза, однако очень многие стали пытаться разобраться в этом вареве и навести порядок по своему, причем из очень далекого далека. И их мнения, выводы и способы решения, у вас недоумения не вызывают, что в принципе и неудивительно.


А должны? 
Каддафи мочит воставших авиацией, при этом блеет, что никакой войны в Ливии нет, просто распоясались нарки и вообще во всём аль-каида виновата. Толпы беженцев текут в Европу, на Ближнем востоке становится всё  жарче. Вот и решили навести порядок.

----------


## Nazar

> А должны? 
> Каддафи мочит воставших авиацией, при этом блеет, что никакой войны в Ливии нет, просто распоясались нарки и вообще во всём аль-каида виновата. Толпы беженцев текут в Европу, на Ближнем востоке становится всё  жарче. Вот и решили навести порядок.


А кто бежит? Я видел чернокожих рабочих, которых принимали за наемников Кадаффи и расстреливали, видел рабочих иммигрантов, ломившихся в Тунис. Если-бы подобные толпы беженцев полились из моей страны, я был-бы только рад.

Кстати, в какой из стран БВ становится все жарче? Позволю себе вам напомнить, что Ливия к БВ не относится.

----------


## Nazar

> Может историю поучите? Что характерно: целых 4 года вас мой ник не волновал, а тут что-то занервничали.


В поле зрения просто не попадали. Вот и измените ник на унтер-офицера.
Знаете что я вам скажу, если человек повесит на аватару свастику, он мне так-же может доказывать что это символ  движения жизни, Солнца, света, благополучия и так далее и отправлять меня учить историю символов и беспокоиться о моих нервах.

Предлагаю закрыть этот вопрос......

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Кстати, в какой из стран БВ становится все жарче? Позволю себе вам напомнить, что Ливия к БВ не относится.


Да там весь регион неспокоен. Сейчас вот в Сирии неспокойно, но Асад, на мой взгляд несколько поумнее себя ведёт, чем Каддафи.

----------


## Nazar

> Да там весь регион неспокоен. Сейчас вот в Сирии неспокойно, но Асад, на мой взгляд несколько поумнее себя ведёт, чем Каддафи.


да он все свою историю неспокоен, особенно после событий 48го года.
Но почему-то сильные мира сего возбудились именно сейчас и пока на гос-во к БВ отношения не имеющее.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> В поле зрения просто не попадали. Вот и измените ник на унтер-офицера.


Сменю, на то, что посчитаю нужным, только вот не вижу где это сделать.




> Знаете что я вам скажу, если человек повесит на аватару свастику, он мне так-же может доказывать что это символ  движения жизни, Солнца, света, благополучия и так далее и отправлять меня учить историю символов и беспокоиться о моих нервах.
> 
> Предлагаю закрыть этот вопрос......


У меня на аватаре свастика?

----------


## Шарфюрер

> да он все свою историю неспокоен, особенно после событий 48го года.
> Но почему-то сильные мира сего возбудились именно сейчас и пока на гос-во к БВ отношения не имеющее.


Я уже писал, почему им не нравится ситуация в Ливии. Было бы странно если бы нравилась. Мне как-то тоже не радует ситуация в Ливии, а заявления тамошнего диктатора, ситуацию не то что бы не проясняют, а скорее похожи на слова психически нездорового человека. Ну или там выкурившего много веников.

----------


## Nazar

> У меня на аватаре свастика?


Нет, это аналогичный пример.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Нет, это аналогичный пример.


Бывает, чо.
Только где сменить ник, я что-то не вижу.

----------


## Nazar

> Бывает, чо.
> Только где сменить ник, я что-то не вижу.


Самое интересное, что и я не вижу, даже в администраторских настройках :Confused: 
Напишу Диме Срибному, пусть попробует решить эту ситуацию.

----------


## ВМ76

Вот и Мымор не знает как поменять роль нацлидера в своей бандгруппе уже много лет. Стадный ливийский погон давно поменялся, для НАТО и коалиции он представляется старомодным и малопривлекательным; куды податься бедному артисту...)))

ПС 
Еще интересней то, что моя безобидная подпись оказывается как нельзя к месту.)))

----------


## Nazar

*ВМ76*

а мне вот интересно, почему Харли, он же вроде Харви?

----------


## ВМ76

> *ВМ76*
> 
> а мне вот интересно, почему Харли, он же вроде Харви?


 :Eek:  Действительно... Вероятно (у меня плохое зрение) когда титры мелькали, мне запомнилось l, а не v (как харлей-дэвидсон...)
А могет, "в" на жаргоне дядей марселосов и других деньгопечатников - "л" :Biggrin: 
(пожалуй, исправлю, раз Вы точно знаете)
Т.е. одно другому не мешает

----------


## Полешук

> Каддафи мочит воставших авиацией, .


Бомбились только склады вооружения, захваченные мятежниками.

----------


## Холостяк

*НАТО нашла лазейку в резолюции ООН для убийства Каддафи*

Резолюция Совбеза ООН по Ливии разрешает наносить удары непосредственно по Муамару Каддафи.
Об этом сообщил представитель НАТО. Это первое подобное заявление с начала военной кампании стран Запада. 

До этого участники коалиции утверждали, что целью их авиации являются лишь военные объекты. Так, серия новых ударов по Триполи и его окрестностям была совершена минувшей ночью. В ливийской столице произошло по меньшей мере три мощных взрыва. 
http://news.mail.ru/politics/6092881/?frommail=1

----------


## Chizh

> Chizh
> А Вы,что думаете бен Ладена на самом деле амеркотики в "сортире замочили"? А опосля пушечное ядро к ногам и в море?


А почему я должен в это не верить?
Или любители конспирологии привели веские контраргументы?  :Smile:

----------


## Оскар

> А почему я должен в это не верить?
> Или любители конспирологии привели веские контраргументы?


Насколько я слышал от парочки афганцев то Бен Ладен умер своей смертью пару лет назад. Помоему от болезни.

----------


## 13th

Да и вообще, всю эту сказку про убийство Усамы сочинили лишь для того, чтобы отвлечь внимание общественности от потери новейшего вертолета-невидимки  :Biggrin:

----------


## sla-kondor

все успокоиться никак не могут - http://www.chvk.su/node/89

----------


## Дёс

Блицкриг не получился!

----------


## Иваныч

Официальные сообщения одни,но есть и такие(неофициальные).


Дорогой Лайме Ютаре - глубочайшие соболезнования в связи с гибелью старшего сына. Пока не знаю, что еще сказать.

Анализ происходившего ночью лучше всего посмотреть (1, 2) в блоге уважаемого el_murid. Он успел, а я опоздал. Важные дополнения (1, 2) по ситуации на данный момент сделаны уважаемой cyaegha_c.

От себя:

1) То, что называется "штурмом Триполи", на самом деле, безусловно, десантная операция французского, британского и (вероятно) американского спецназов. После того, как это признал даже видный и очень осторожный представитель колониальной администрации РФ г-н Косачев, оспаривать данный факт невозможно.

2) После серьезной паники в Триполи, порядок относительно восстановлен силами бригады Хамиса аль-Каддафи и пришедших на его зов добровольцев, как горожан, так и жителей сельской местности. По факту, десант исполнил свою задачу: учинил в столице максимальное кровопролитие и дал картинку. Сейчас очаги мятежа, судя по всему, изолированы.

3) Слухи о пленении Мухаммеда и Сейфа уль-Ислама аль Каддафи, по крайней мере, на данный момент, следует считать вымыслом: ни тот, ни другой все еще не показаны по ТВ, а насчет Мухаммеда вообще стало известно, что попытка его захвата (группой спецназа по наводке корреспондентов Al Jazeera, бравших у него интервью) провалилась.

4) Полковник жив и вместе с Хамисом собирает ополчение. На рассвете он , - в каске и с автоматом, - показался на Зеленой площади, где, как выясняется, мятежников не было вообще.

5) Все лидеры "цивилизованного" мира, от Жюппе и Обамы до Расмуссена и Меркель, единодушно молчат в тряпочку, не спеша заявлять о победе, а если что-то и выражают вслух, то исключительно треблования к полковнику "оставить свой пост". То есть, победы нет. Десант нагадил и провалился. Но радоваться нечего: вот-вот начнется экстренное заседание ООН, на котором НАТО, скорее всего, получит право на официальную наземную операцию.

----------


## Иваныч

Есть смысл прикинуть обстановку последних дней и разобраться в логике событий с сугубо рациональных позиций. Отложим в сторону все пристрастия и обсудим произошедшее без мордобоя и тяжких телесных и словесных повреждений.

На сейчас понятны три непреложных факта. Начиная с пятницы в городе действовали диверсионные группы, чья цель, как выяснилось сегодня ночью - оказание поддержки волне десанта. Пока будем считать её первой волной.

Второе. Какие-то люди на джипах с трехцветными флагами сумели как минимум прорваться на окраины города. Этот факт разберем чуть подробнее попозже. Третье. Очень серьезное несовпадение событий с транслируемыми сообщениями из Триполи и непонятные нестыковки в информационном поле.

Практически уже установлено, что на ликвидацию диверсионных групп и отражение волны десанта была брошена бригада Хамиса. Бригада - условное понятие, 7 тысяч человек в начале конфликта - на сегодня в лучшем случае от неё осталась половина. Тем не менее 3-3,5 тысячи бойцов одной из лучших частей ливийской армии - это сила. И безусловно лояльность. Что в обстановке хаоса как бы не важнее всего. Очевидно, что НАТО учло этот фактор - и появление шпаны в майках на джипах в предместьях города более чем вероятно связано именно с тем, что Хамис был вынужден снять свое подразделение с фронта. Судя по последним сообщениям о нём, он находился в районе Злитена - это примерно 2-3 часа ускоренного марша до Триполи.


Неофициальные сомнения от cyaegha_c..
Бои идут, да кто ж это отрицает, но идут они совсем не так, как на экране. Для начала - годный камент:

Во всей этой истории в Триполи - масса нестыковок.

1) повсранцы никогда не отличались способностью брать города с наскока. Ни одного примера - куда более мелких населенных пунктов. А тут - враз взяли. Брехня? Брехня!

2) повсранцы ни в жисть не воевали ночером. Штурмовой бой в городе, ночью, в гражданской войне - не для новоиспеченных революционеров, как отличить "свой/чужой"? Другое дело - если работают "варяги" - которым мочить всех арабов, не разбираясь - особенно если повсранцы существуют только в обозе вместе с журнализдами, для съемки и точно убить их невозможно, сколь не стреляй.

3) Прикольное заявление насчет "домашнего ареста" Мохаммеда Каддафи. Юниса тоже типа как арестовывали-и де тот Юнис? А уж во вражественном тебе Триполи оставлять сына Каддафи под домашним арестом - херня полная. Да и интервью честным непредвзятым альджазировским журналяздам тут же дает - или сначала дает, а потом его арестовывают - хрен понятно, но в любом случае - редкостнейший пиздежЪ.

4) на съемках - у всех сотовые время от времени звонят (на зеленой площади), машин море, свету море - это в Триполи, имеющем перебои с электричеством и бензином? Причем - легковушки? И позеры на площади-ни одного в бронике, ни одного с пулеметом ручным-только калаши со спаренными рожками... зато у всех откуда-то триколорные кепки и футболки-не иначе, как втихоря затаривались, готовились. В подполье... Брехня? Брехня!!!

5) Бедуины, судя по всему, целью атаки на Триполи имеют исполнение ордера гаагского правосудия. И у каждого в сотовом окампа забит на быстрый дозвон - чтобы как тока попадется на мушку Сейф или Полковник, тут же вызывать черный воронок. Брехня? Брехня!!!

6) наверное, первое наступление за все время без какой-либо артподготовки со стороны мятежников, без обстрела градами и тыды... Типа - просто набижали? Брехня...

7)Журнализдка не побоялась в каске набекрень появиться в центре Триполи, снимать торжество. При том, что ни в одном городе ранее в первых рядах они никогда не ездили, максимум - на фоне указателей снимались, там где тихо...
8)одновременно со штурмом-массированная атака на сайты поддержки Ливии. Прям все в курсе, что штурм начался-один "про-каддафи" не в теме... Не странно? Мне-очень.

----------


## Иваныч

22 августа 2011, 15:51 [«Аргументы.ру», Александр Григорьев ]
Российское ТВ отказывается от видеокартинки из Триполи от независимых источников


«Мы пользуемся картинкой из Ливии, которую распространяют западные информационные телеагентства. Российских операторов там нет. Нам даже запретили давать картинку, которую могут прислать местные стрингеры (внештатные корреспонденты)», - рассказали «Аргументам.ру» в отделе «Города» одного из крупнейших федеральных телеканалов.


По словам выпускающего редактора канала, «буквально несколько назад нам позвонил знакомый, у которого мы раньше всегда брали картинку и короткий текст пояснения к ней и предложил бесплатно перегнать через спутник свой сюжет. Объяснил, что в центре все нормально и спокойно, на Зеленой площади нет никаких оппозиционеров, только местные жители без оружия».


«Когда я доложил об этом руководству, мне было заявлено, что «категорически берем только западный видеоматериал. Это политика!». Мне пришлось отказаться», - говорит редактор.


На другом федеральном канале «Аргументам.ру» также подтвердили, что «мы покупаем только картинку с победой оппозиции. Другие кадры брать запрещено даже бесплатно. Запрещено и брать кадры убитых, раненых во время авианалета НАТО на Триполи». Редактор подчеркнул, что с подобной цензурой не сталкивался со времен второй войны в Чечне.

----------


## Иваныч

Прошла ночь,и ничего.й

Более 25 тысяч погибших, 70 тысяч раненых и 5 тысяч пропавших без вести. Таков итог еще незаконченной гражданской войны в Ливии.

----------


## Иваныч

Специально и сознательно сейчас буду давать ссылки на самые общечеловеческие средства массовой информации. Уж если они что-то признают сквозь зубы, шипя и матерясь - то тут уж им крыть просто нечем.

В 4 ночи Газета.Ру выдала материал, который в общем, стал новостью часа 3 ранее. Ссылаясь на Би-Би-Си и ее корреспондента Метью Прайса в Триполи, Газета сообщила о живом и невредимом Сеифе (ну надо же, кто мог подумать), который подъехал практически на вороном мерседесе ... ну в общем и так далее.

В принципе, как и ожидалось, вранье потихоньку начинает рассасываться, так как оно имеет такую вот привычку - сначала огорошить наотмашь, а потом незаметно уползать в кустики. Пока не очень понятно с Саади - о котором примерно в 19 вечера вчера сообщили, как о "попавшем в плен", но пока по сыновьям Каддафи счет уже 2:3. Из трех якобы арестованных двое точно никуда не арестованы. По самому Каддафи счёт уверенно 1:0, так как кроме фотошопленной фотографии погрудного изображения с лицом трупа, сбацанной на коленке из фотографии другого человека, ничего другого в Сеть не просочилось. Фотография (уж простите, приводить не буду, ибо полный фейк) была столь грубой, что никто особо и не стал заикаться о ее подлинности. Так, пошутили типа.

Триполи, судя по всему, выходит из комы и приходит в себя после лихого налёта. Первую волну десанта не то чтобы отбили - отбирать особо некуда, а попросту перебили. Я думаю, что знакомые с военным делом коллеги оценят ситуацию получше меня, но на мой взгляд, это была разведка боем. Удачная, надо отметить. Так как она однозначно доказала, что высадка возможна. Ливийская армия не может поставить на побережье у города ничего из тяжелого вооружения - под авиацией НАТО не забалуешь. Поэтому топить десантные плавсредства в сущности нечем. Вероятно, попытка будет повторена - так как эффект от десанта слишком разительно отличается от вялого топтания по пустыне.

Понятно, что правительство сейчас в изобильном количестве предъявит скальпы и документы (у кого есть) пристреленных десантников - хотя вряд ли они шли в бой с документами - но все же - фотография любимой собаки там, медальон с милой и прочие штучки не совсем арабского происхождения наверняка найдутся). Но, как мы все понимаем, прогрессивному человечеству на это будет глубоко плевать.

Десант, судя по всему, крайне осложнил ситуацию на сухопутных направлениях - так как давить десант пришлось наиболее боеспособнымии частями - видимо, буквально вот-вот активизируются сухопутные мятежники. И будут, прямо скажем, идиотами, если не актививзируются.

Остаётся вопрос с Хамисом, труп которого в очередной раз нашли и уверенно опознали. Парень живуч как кошка, а уж видеть его покойным, видимо, хотят не меньше, чем полковника. Поэтому если я не ошибаюсь, это уже четвертое или пятое сообщение за всю войну. Очень надеюсь, что такое же брехливое, как и все остальные.

В общем, Fog of War слегка рассеивается - и пока всё относительно нормально. Ну, нормально относительно - но не так фатально, как хотелось бы  людям доброй воли. Либо десант изначально планировался в качестве смертников, либо у НАТО что-то не срослось, и оно не сумело развить несомненный успех последних суток.

----------


## ZET

Хороший анализ, Иваныч. Спасибо!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Более 25 тысяч погибших, 70 тысяч раненых и 5 тысяч пропавших без вести. Таков итог еще незаконченной гражданской войны в Ливии.


Очень сильно сомневаюсь в правильности этих цифр. Точнее, даже уверен, что гораздо меньше.

----------


## timsz

Похоже, запад сам поверил своей пропаганде, что все ливийцы только и ждут, когда скинут Каддафи. Наверное, расчет был на восстание.

----------


## Иваныч

> Очень сильно сомневаюсь в правильности этих цифр. Точнее, даже уверен, что гораздо меньше.


Я других не нашёл,но возможно Вы правы.
Мне они тоже показались подозрительны,хотя НАТО похоже бомбит всё,что попадётся.

----------


## Иваныч

> Похоже, запад сам поверил своей пропаганде, что все ливийцы только и ждут, когда скинут Каддафи. Наверное, расчет был на восстание.


Вряд-ли расчёт был на востание,скорее пришло время наземной операции.

----------


## FLOGGER

C наземной операцией может и не получиться. Вряд ли кто из НАТО захочет еще гробы на родину таскать. У них там и так буянят. Да и опыт Ирака как-то не вселяет в них оптимизм, я думаю.

----------


## Иваныч

> C наземной операцией может и не получиться. Вряд ли кто из НАТО захочет еще гробы на родину таскать. У них там и так буянят. Да и опыт Ирака как-то не вселяет в них оптимизм, я думаю.


Достаточно много информации о "десанте",а кого послали,это второй вопрос.Есть информация,что солдат удачи,недружественные Каддафи племена.

Собрали какую-то команду из ливийских эмигрантов из Европы, США и т.д. -несколько сот человек. В общем, всякий сброд. И несколько месяцев западные инструкторы их тренировали.
Позавчера англичане сообщали? 
К ним присоединились отряды каких-то диких племен с гор - давних противников Каддафи. А те, которые возглавляют мятежников, это в основном из бывших соратников Каддафи во главе с бывшим министром юстиции Джаллилом, который в прошлом году сбежал от Каддафи на Запад. 
В Париже в шоке?
Триполи захватили неправильные повстанцы, которые не входят в парижский объединенный совет.

----------


## ВМ76

> Блицкриг не получился!


Тоесть, надо понимать, если кригблиц не идет Сейфу, то блиц-крики через сми идут к нам...

----------


## Иваныч

Британская газета «Daily Telegraph» пишет сегодня, 25 августа 2011 года:

For the first time, defence sources have confirmed that the SAS has been in Libya for several weeks, and played a key role in coordinating the fall of Tripoli. 
With the majority of the capital now in rebel hands, the SAS soldiers, who have been dressed in Arab civilian clothing and carrying the same weapons as the rebels, have been ordered to switch their focus to the search for Gaddafi, who has been on the run since his fortified headquarters was captured on Tuesday. 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worl...r-Gaddafi.html

«Впервые британские военные источники подтверждают, что их спецназ из 22 разведполка САС уже несколько недель находится в Ливии, и играет КЛЮЧЕВУЮ РОЛЬ в координации захвата Триполи. 
Большинство районов города находятся в руках повстанцев. Британские спецназовцы САС, переодетые в арабские цивильные одежды и вооружённые в точности так, как и повстанцы, получили приказ сосредоточить главное внимание на поимке Каддафи, который находится в бегах после захвата его штаб-квартиры во вторник».

----------


## FLOGGER

> «Впервые британские военные источники подтверждают, что их спецназ из 22 разведполка САС уже несколько недель находится в Ливии, и играет КЛЮЧЕВУЮ РОЛЬ в координации захвата Триполи.


Кто б сомневался. Только, думаю, не только англичане там. Французы вряд ли в стороне остались. А, может, и еще кто...

----------


## Иваныч

> Кто б сомневался. Только, думаю, не только англичане там. Французы вряд ли в стороне остались. А, может, и еще кто...


Фёдор Яковлев: Россия "не видит", но Запад признал: в Ливии идёт наземное вторжение НАТО

То, о чём давно говорили только независимые блоггеры в интернете, стало, наконец, достоянием даже, так называемой, "независимой" западной прессы и уже со страниц десятков влиятельных европейских и американских газет абсолютно открыто пишется о непосредственном участии в наземных операциях против ливийских вооружённых сил подразделений спецназа Англии, Франции, Катара и ОАЭ. Более того, в настоящее время в Триполи полным ходом идет высадка подразделений 2 полка французского Иностранного Легиона, т.е., речь идёт уже даже не о каких-то мифических "миротворческих спецоперациях" или оказании "помощи" так называемым "повстанцам", а о полномасштабном наземном вторжении.
....
...по сообщению газеты Daily Telegraph, министерство обороны Великобритании признало, что бойцы 22-го полка "особой воздушной службы" (элитного подразделения британского спецназа - SAS) не только находились на территории Ливии уже несколько недель, но и... действовали в традиционной арабской одежде и использовали такое же оружие, чтобы не отличаться от ливийских повстанцев. Более того, специалисты из SAS сначала разрабатывали операцию по "взятию Триполи", а точнее по убийству Каддафи и членов его семьи (!), а сейчас, по свидетельству Daily Telegraph: "После того, как за голову Каддафи была предложена награда в один миллион фунтов стерлингов (1,7 миллиона долларов), военные из 22-го полка британской Особой воздушной службы получили приказ премьера Дэвида Кэмерона взять на себя руководство силами повстанцев, разыскивающих Каддафи"...
....
Ещё в марте с.г. постоянный представитель России при НАТО Дмитрий Рогозин грозно заявил, что "проведение наземной операции будет квалифицировано как оккупация Ливии , и это прямо противоречит резолюции, принятой Советом безопасности ООН", что, в принципе, правильно, поскольку в резолюции СБ ООН №1973 прямо указано: "исключить возможность пребывания иностранных оккупационных сил в любой форме на любой части ливийской территории". А что же сейчас, когда о начале наземной операции "иностранных оккупационных сил" открыто пишут СМИ!? Не лишним будет напомнить, что над территорией Ливии постоянно "висит" российский военный спутник, через который российский Генштаб имеет возможность ежедневно в режиме реального времени получать объективную информацию о происходящих в Ливии событиях. И что, российские военные специалисты "не видели" высадки с моря на территорию Ливии иностранного спецназа!? Так же, как раньше они "не заметили" поставку Францией вооружения мятежным племенам вертолётами!? Если это действительно так, то с таким же успехом россияне могут узнать о высадке спецназа НАТО на Красной площади или внутри Кремля только из интернета в сводке новостей того же CNN!?

По словам президента РФ Д. Медведева на пресс-конференции в Улан-Удэ, "Россия занимает аккуратную позицию и смотрит за развитием событий". Но только "смотреть" в данном случае уже не удастся, тем более, после жёсткого "предупреждения" Маккейна, что падение режима Каддафи "будет своеобразным посланием и для Башара Асада, и для Йемена, и для других диктаторов. Эхо "арабской весны" услышат во всем мире - от России и Китая до Израиля". Да и выбор у России небольшой, - либо поддержать "триумф нового международного бандитизма" и окончательно потерять своё "политическое лицо", либо не только дать квалифицированную оценку событиям, но и предпринять реальные конкретные шаги по прекращению начавшейся (по определению самой России) оккупации Ливии.

http://www.regnum.ru/news/polit/1439070.html

----------


## Иваныч

http://putnik1.livejournal.com/1340529.html

----------


## Observer69

> Фёдор Яковлев: Россия "не видит", но Запад признал: в Ливии идёт наземное вторжение НАТО...


Все всё поняли. Карлики трясутся за свои миллиарды и яхты. Россия им пох. Быдло тем более

----------


## Redav

> Все всё поняли. ... Быдло тем более


Ви такой мужественный. Мое восхищение вам выходящему в инет из Триполи когда появится свободная минутка между боями с британскими спецназовцами.
_Но пасаран_ (с)
 :Cool:

----------


## AC

> Все всё поняли. Карлики трясутся за свои миллиарды и яхты. Россия им пох. Быдло тем более


Это Вы про кого так???

----------


## Иваныч

в Financial Times о роли Катара в событиях Ливии.

Переходный совет Ливии сформировался в Катаре и щедро финансировался властями Катара. Катар был основной базой мтежников.

Мятежники, особенно горные племена с запада Ливии, которые взяли Триполи, обучались английскими инструкторами в Катаре. Спецназ Катара участвовал в боях в Ливии.
Телеканал Аль-Джазира из столицы Катара Дохи сыграл решающую роль в пропагандистской войне против Каддафи. Оттуда же вещает спутниковый канал Free Libya

Эмир Катара Sheikh Hamad bin Khalifa al-Thani раньше был союзником Каддафи и даже был посредником в конфликте между Ливией и Саудовской Аравии, когда ливийскую разведку обвинили в покушении на наследного принца Саудовской Аравии в 2003 году.
Но потом резко изменил своё отношение к Каддафи.

В Ливии руководство Катара преследует свои собственные большие политические и экономические интересы.
Немалую роль играет и то, что старшая любимая жена эмира Катара Moza в молодости долго жила в Бенгази.

http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/f937f...#axzz1WQf9Iail
(надо зарегистрироваться, чтобы читать).

Интервью Пола Крейга Робертса, бывшего заместителя министра финансов в администрации Рональда Рейгана, которое тот дал телекомпании Press TV. 
 Пола Крейга Робертса сам Рейган называл «настоящим отцом рейганомики». Итак, в вышеуказанном интервью Пол Крейг Робертс заявляет: «Мы хотим свергнуть Каддафи в Ливии и Асада в Сирии, потому что хотим выгнать Китай и Россию из Средиземноморья». 
 «Какой наш интерес в протестах в Сирии?», – задает вопрос Пол Крейг Робертс и отвечает на него так: «За протестами стоят американцы. Мы заинтересованы в этом, потому что у русских есть военно-морская база, которая обеспечивает им присутствие в Средиземном море. Так что, вы видите, Вашингтон вмешался в Ливии и прилагает все больше усилий для вмешательства в Сирии, потому что мы хотим избавиться от русских и китайцев».

----------


## Observer69

> ..... Пола Крейга Робертса сам Рейган называл «настоящим отцом рейганомики». Итак, в вышеуказанном интервью Пол Крейг Робертс заявляет: «Мы хотим свергнуть Каддафи в Ливии и Асада в Сирии, потому что хотим выгнать Китай и Россию из Средиземноморья». 
>  «Какой наш интерес в протестах в Сирии?», – задает вопрос Пол Крейг Робертс и отвечает на него так: «За протестами стоят американцы. Мы заинтересованы в этом, потому что у русских есть военно-морская база, которая обеспечивает им присутствие в Средиземном море. Так что, вы видите, Вашингтон вмешался в Ливии и прилагает все больше усилий для вмешательства в Сирии, потому что мы хотим избавиться от русских и китайцев».


А маленький карлик за коробку с айфонами им помогает и кричит: "Не надо Россию выгонять - мы и сами выгонимся! Только наши личные бабки /лодки/замки в лондонах не отбирайте! Я ваш - буржуинский  :Eek:

----------


## Redav

> А маленький карлик ...


Письма Observer69 из горящего танка становятся всё короче, у него чернила на высоте 20 тысяч км замёрзли... 
 :Cool:

----------


## Nazar

*Redav*
Флудить хватит и на личности переходить.
Хотите выступить адвокатом Медведева, делайте это в другом месте. :Wink:

----------


## APKAH

> о роли Катара в событиях Ливии


СМИ сообщили о покушении на эмира Катара:
http://www.lenta.ru/news/2011/09/05/qatar/

----------


## Иваныч

Шеф службы безопасности Муаммара Каддафи в составе группы из 10 человек успешно пересек границу с Нигером. Хотелось бы надеяться, что среди них находится и близкий друг Лаврова еще по работе в ООН – глава Службы внешней разведки (безопасности) Ливии Абузед Омар Дорфа (Abuzed Omar Dorfa). Господин Абузед Омар Дорфа еще за несколько лет до августа 1991 года в СССР написал в ЦК КПСС аналитическую записку с серьезными выводами. Из проведенного им анализа следовало, что Советский Союз вскоре будет развален.После декабря 1991 года его записку подняли из архива и задним числом высказали свое признание за удивительно точный прогноз. В июне в Триполи на мой прямой вопрос о причинах войны в Ливии (точнее, это он сначала спросил мое мнение об истиной подоплеке войны), бывший дипломат высказал резонное предположение, что пришли отнюдь не за Ливией, а за Россией. Попросил обратить внимание, что кольцо вокруг России быстро сужается, в силу чего нам с вами вскоре предстоят по-настоящему тяжелые времена.http://maramus.livejournal.com/32462.html


http://www.nakanune.ru/articles/15737/

----------


## Иваныч

два сообщения по Ливии:

1.
 vladimir_krm2011-09-13 05:18 pm Срочно!!!!! Внимание жителям восточной Ливии! Константин Щегликов, facebook ________________________________ … Предупреждение на основе этой статьи Внимание жителям восточной Ливии! В НАТО задумали купить старое советское вооружение включая несколько танков и бронетранспортеров в Молдавии. Для этого они используют тяжелый грузовой самолет ИЛ-76. Они собираются использовать их для грандиозной провокации с целью дискредитировать армию Ливии и племена, которые поддерживают Каддафи и включились полностью в вооруженную борьбу. Они создадут несколько мобильных отрядов с советским вооружением которое используется в армии и племенах Ливии и покрасив их в цвета Джамахирии или отдельных племен будут убивать ливийцев, а в СМИ будут посылать кадры о расправах сторонников Каддафи над мирным населением. Кроме этого они надеются таким образом восстановит хотя бы часть племен против племени Каддафи и устроить настоящую гражданскую войну. НАТО проиграет войну если все племена Ливии выступят разом против врага, поэтому сделает все чтобы разъединить их. Самолет из Молдавии с советским вооружением прилетит сегодня, уничтожьте его в аэропорту Бенгази" 

2.
В Кишиневе приземлился самолет Ил-76, прилетевший из ливийского Бенгази для того, чтобы забрать партию устаревшего имущества Национальной армии. Об этом сообщает Министерство обороны.
Самолет должен был приземлиться на аэродроме двойного назначения в Мэркулештах, но запросил экстренную посадку в международном аэропорту Кишинева, который покинул сегодня утром, отправившись на север республики.
Министерство обороны уточняет, что Ил-76 приземлился по официальному разрешению молдавских властей и согласно подписанному контракту между Министерством обороны и латышской компанией с офисом в городе Рига. Разрешение на продажу имущества, по информации министерства, было одобрено решением парламента №458-XV от 30 июня 2001 года.
Самолет покинет Молдову сегодня же.
Напомним, что в начале года появилась информация о связях между нынешними властями Молдовы и режимом полковника Муамара Каддафи, ныне свергнутого революционерами при поддержке НАТО. Как оказалось, Молдову посещал сын Каддафи Сейф аль-Ислам, который по некоторым данным встречался с премьером Владимиром Филатом.
•MOLDNEWS

----------


## Sveto

http://www.rts.rs/page/stories/sr/st...Libiji%3F.html

Libyan rebels have executed 85 mercenaries who fought with leader Muammar Gaddafis forces in Misurata, the Zabreb daily Vecernji List reported late on Monday.
Mercenaries were from  Russia,Ukraine(11),Serbia(12),Bosnia&Herzegovina,C  roatia(9) and Colombia(10)

----------


## APKAH

О неизвестных снайперах, коротенький репортаж о работе снайперов ЦРУ:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ry_6ONzgBOw

Ну и далее по Сирии:
10.04.2011 - Снайперы открыли огонь по похоронной процессии

 04.06.2011 - Снайперы в Сирии расстреляли 67 демонстрантов

07.06.2011 - неизвестные на подступе к городу Джиср-эш-Шугур атаковали колонну МВД Сирии. Уничтожены 120 (!) сотрудников МВД и спецслужб Сирии. 

 В самом городе боевики атакуют правительственные здания, убивая охранников и круша все на своем пути. Бандиты, согласно информации сирийского агентства, заняли позиции на крышах домов и ведут огонь из снайперских винтовок по силовикам и гражданским.

  Не кажется ли вам что ЦРУ уже давно ведет боевые действия в Сирии ?

----------


## 13th

> В НАТО задумали купить старое советское вооружение включая несколько танков и бронетранспортеров в Молдавии. Для этого они используют тяжелый грузовой самолет ИЛ-76. Они собираются использовать их для грандиозной провокации с целью дискредитировать армию Ливии и племена, которые поддерживают Каддафи и включились полностью в вооруженную борьбу. Они создадут несколько мобильных отрядов с советским вооружением которое используется в армии и племенах Ливии и покрасив их в цвета Джамахирии или отдельных племен будут убивать ливийцев, а в СМИ будут посылать кадры о расправах сторонников Каддафи над мирным населением.


Натовцы явно страдают олигофренией. Вместо того, чтобы перекрасить имеющиеся на месте (надо полагать, в немалом количестве) Т-55 и Т-72, они отправляют за этой техникой самолет в Молдавию, забыв при этом предупредить местный генералитет о необходимости соблюдать молчание, и в итоге вся секретность летит коту под хвост  :Mad: 

Кстати, интересно, а в какие цвета красят свои танки племена?

----------


## FLOGGER

> они отправляют за этой техникой самолет в Молдавию, забыв при этом предупредить местный генералитет о необходимости соблюдать молчание, и в итоге вся секретность летит коту под хвост


А откуда известно, что это на самом деле так? Кто это сказал? И много ли войдет Т-72 в ИЛ-76?

----------


## APKAH

Да где это видано чтобы танки на самолетах возили! Даже если такое и задумают, больше одного танка Ил-76 не поднимет.

Delfi.lv:
 Молдавия продала одной из латвийских компаний партию боеприпасов с истекшим сроком годности из арсенала своей Национальной армии. Боеприпасы были транспортированы на самолете Ил-76, прилетевшим из Бенгази (Ливия). По  данным MoldNews речь идет не о боеприпасах, а о ракетно-артиллерийской технике.

В МО Молдавии подтвердили, что этот самолет является бортом гражданской компании Армении, а в Ливии он выполняет работу согласно контракту. В Молдавию он прилетел по заказу компании из Латвии, чтобы получить груз согласно подписанному контракту между Министерством обороны Молдавии и данной латвийской компанией с офисом в Риге. Самолет Ил-76 приземлился в международном аэропорту Мэркулешть.

Стоимость партии боеприпасов, проданной латвийской компании из Риги, не разглашается, поскольку эти сведения являются конфиденциальными в соответствии с условиями коммерческого контракта.

Подчеркивается, что латвийская компания имеет специальную лицензию и международные сертификаты, разрешающие покупать оружие и вооружение. 

Транспортный самолет Ил-76 вылетел из аэропорта Мэркулешть во второй половине дня 13 сентября 2011г.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Да где это видано чтобы танки на самолетах возили! Даже если такое и задумают, больше одного танка Ил-76 не поднимет.


Совершенно согласен. Но зачем тогда ерунду писать?



> "Натовцы явно страдают олигофренией."


- забыли у нас на Форуме проконсультироваться.



> Вместо того, чтобы перекрасить имеющиеся на месте (надо полагать, в немалом количестве) Т-55 и Т-72, они отправляют за этой техникой самолет в Молдавию,


-разве это не чушь?

----------


## Иваныч

> Совершенно согласен. Но зачем тогда ерунду писать?
> - забыли у нас на Форуме проконсультироваться.
>  -разве это не чушь?


Собственно мысль;-а зачем из Кишинёва везти,и сколько в ИЛ-76 войдёт,озвучилась сразу же после получения данной информации.
При этом ещё и задавался вопрос:-а зачем прилетели(прилёт это вроде как-бы факт),не в Анталию же туристов везти.

Насколько вероятна сама идея,настроить лояльные племена Каддафи против него,имеет именно такой вид,но предположить,что такая идея существует и реализуется и вероятность провокаций подобного характера велика.
Первые данные,что идёт наземная операция НАТО первоначально многими не воспринимались.

----------


## ZET

16 сентября 2011 


Ситуация в Ливии меняется не в пользу НАТО

Политолог Лев Вершинин прокомментировал порталу РОУ ситуацию в Ливии.


Партизанская война разгорается не на шутку, в самом деле, в борьбу, наконец, вступили племена, и в самом деле, "цивилизованные" бомбежки городов уже утратили всякую связь с "защитой гражданского населения", поскольку в городах, не желающих подчиняться бородачам, "цивилизованные" самолеты это самое население и равняют с песком.


Прежде всего, окончательно прояснилось с пресловутым "караваном, ушедшим в Нигер". Разумеется, "цивилизованная пресса", сообщившая об очередном "бегстве" полковника, опять соврала. В пределы южного соседа убыли несколько высокопоставленных чиновников из ближнего круга  (люди, видимо, не захотели стать предателями, но и от войны устали, а полковник никого насильно не держит), а также Саади Каддафи - любимый, но и самый бестолковый сын лидера. Все сообщения о его "бегстве от отца" и каких-то "сепаратных переговорах", как и следовало ожидать, оказались фейком, но, видимо, отец сам отпустил парня, которого к реальному делу никак не приспособить. Тем паче, что к Саади ни у кого претензий нет. Даже у "повстанцев". Они, конечно, потребовали его выдачи, но это, скорее всего, только для того, чтобы иметь заложника. Им власти Нигера, понятно, отказали. А вот американцам - не совсем. По требованию из Вашингтона, сын полковника "задержан". Видимо, люди в черном хотят с ним побеседовать. Но не думаю, чтобы Саади сдал отца - даже под угрозой выдачи "повстанцам". Напротив, уверен, что Нигер этого не допустит.


Африканский Союз вообще ведет себя не так, как рассчитывали белые люди. В первое время всерьез испуганные, лидеры Черного Континента начинают рычать всерьез. Даже ЮАР, своим голосованием в СБ ООН сделавшая все возможное для того, чтобы трагедия стала реальностью, сейчас ведет себя крайне вызывающе. Настолько вызывающе, что в "цивилизованной" прессе уже звучат возмущенные голоса: дескать, что этот г-н Зума себе позволяет? Разве кто-то лезет в его зону влияния? Более того, появились и угрозы пересмотреть "статус демократического государства", закрепленный за ЮАР после падения апартеида. Африканцам, однако, на все это возмущение плевать. А это значит, что снабжение ливийского Сопротивления всем необходимым, - от оружия и боеприпасов до подкреплений, - будет не только продолжаться, но и расширяться.


Особо показательно в связи с этим происходящее на границе Ливии и Алжира. Там, - если помните, мы об этом говорили, - "повстанцами" был учинен форменный геноцид кочевников-туарегов, вызвавший массовый исход "синих людей" в Алжир. Так вот, теперь они возвращаются. Уже без семей и пожитков, но с оружием и очень злые. По сообщениям алжирской прессы, в уже, как казалось "повстанцам", зачищенных районах сейчас "идут ожесточенные бои туарегского ополчения с отрядами ПНС", причем "отряды ПНС несут тяжелые потери и, бросая технику, поспешно отступают на север". А вот чего алжирская пресса упорно не уточняет, так это насколько справедливы слух о прямом участии подразделений вооруженных сил Алжира в противостоянии кочевников и "повстанцев". И, полагаю, это правильно. Бить крыс и можно, и нужно, а вот гусей дразнить излишне.


На фоне всего этого очень «нехорошие процессы» наблюдаются в "Свободной Ливии". На сегодня ее территория ограничивается узенькой полоской земли вдоль побережья, да и то с купюрами. "Повстанцы" потерпели тяжелейшее поражение под Бени-Валидом, где укрепился Хамис, возглавивший сопротивление племени Варфалла. По-прежнему, держится Сирт, где Мутасим собрал и организовал ополчение племени Каддафа. По слухам, слегка оклемался и вот-вот вернется в строй Ганнибал. Ежедневно выходит в эфир с неприятными  заявлениями неугомонный Муса Ибрагим. Начала проявлять себя и Айша.


 Она передала месячную дочку на попечение бабушки (г-жа Сафия вроде бы намерена лететь на родину, в Боснию), повидалась с командой адвокатов (то есть, скажем, прямо, представителями французских социалистов, собирающих компромат на месье Бруни) и сейчас создает что-то типа женских отрядов из ливийских беженок, "умеющих сражаться и не желающих становиться людьми второго сорта".


И наконец, - это для "цивилизованных", несомненно, самое неприятное, - всерьез начались процессы разлома в рядах "повстанцев". Они и раньше, мягко говоря, не были едины, но сейчас все обострилось до крайности. Во-первых, многочисленные курбаши крайне негативно встретили идею создания "единой регулярной армии". Свою полную независимость они готовы продать только за самые высокие командные должности, поскольку же ни должностей, ни чинов на всех не хватит, уведомили ПНС, что на любую попытку их подчинить ответят огнем. Но еще забавнее другое. Два дня назад самые влиятельные лидеры исламистов (основной боевой силы "повстанцев") четко потребовали разогнать нынешнее, "неправильное" правительство и сформировать новое, "правильное". То есть, свое. Выгнав, в первую очередь, "пришельцев, готовых разбазаривать богатства Ливии". Иными словами, г-на Джибриля (экономист из Америки) и г-на Тархуни (тоже экономист из Америки). А не то все равно зарежут.


Однако фишка в том, что все документы, гарантирующие белым братьям "достойную компенсацию затрат" (контракты по нефти, процентовки раздела, договоры на восстановление разрушенного) подписаны именно этими господами, и с их уходом (гибелью) превращаются в пустые бумажки, на которые бородачам плевать. Бородачи публично заявляют, что НАТО само заявляло о том, что сражается за демократию, а значит, должно удовлетвориться тем, что демократия торжествует. Если же оно будет требовать всяких "компенсаций", реакция окажется соответствующей. Иными словами, "цивилизованные" стоят перед веселенькой перспективой либо оказаться без того, ради чего весь сыр-бор был, либо попасть под удар своих же гомункулюсов. И единственная, очень хрупкая гарантия против такого развития событий -  фигура г-на Джалиля, который однозначно свой для исламистов и при этом пока еще как бы свой для "цивилизованных". Вот только закладываться на сию персону опасно, поскольку, во-первых, г-н Джалиль очень быстро и явно дрейфует в сторону бородачей, а во-вторых, никто не может с уверенностью утверждать, что он жилец на этом свете. По крайней мере, за последнюю неделю волны слухов  о его смерти доносились почти ежедневно, - и хотя оказывались фейками, но нельзя забывать, что примерно так же было и с генералом Юнисом, которого молва начала убивать задолго до физического умерщвления.


http://russian.kiev.ua/material.php?id=11606379

----------


## MADMAX

Пару фоточек.

----------


## Nazar

> Пару фоточек.


А можно разрешение посолидней, ни черта не прочитать. :Wink:

----------


## 13th

Читаем на третьей схеме о самолетах ВВС Ливии:




> МиГ-17  - 22 
> МиГ-19 - 40 
> МиГ-25 - 68
> SU-22  - 90
> Dassault Mirage 3 - 8


По-моему, комментарии излишни.

----------


## MADMAX

> А можно разрешение посолидней, ни черта не прочитать.


К сожалению, только такое.

----------


## MADMAX

Скидываю в более лучшем разрешении.

----------


## muk33

То есть таких самолетиков там вроде как и не было? http://www.airliners.net/photo/Libya...eeb1f17bdecb2f  :Smile:

----------


## Иваныч

Во имя Аллаха, Милостивого, Милосердного...
40 лет, или даже больше я не помню точно, я делал всё что мог, чтобы дать людям дома, больницы, школы, и когда они были голодны, я дал им пищу. Я превратил пустыню вокруг Бенгази в сельскохозяйственные угодья. Я стоял под бомбами ковбоя-Рейгана, когда он убил мою приемную дочь. Он пытался убить меня, но вместо этого он убил бедного невинного ребенка. Тогда стал я помогать братьям и сестрам из Африки деньгами для Африканского союза.
Я сделал всё возможное, чтобы помочь людям понять концепцию реальной демократии, распространив народные комитеты по всей нашей стране.
Но этого никогда не было достаточно: некоторые люди говорили мне (даже те, что имел десять домов, новую мебель и одежду), что их самолюбие не удовлетворено, и что они хотели бы иметь еще больше. Они сказали американцам и другим иностранцам, что им нужно "демократии" и "свободы", не понимая, что это горловина системы, в которой самая большая собака пожирает остальных. Они были заворожены этими словами, не понимая, что в Америке нет ни бесплатных лекарств, ни бесплатных больниц, ни бесплатного жилья, ни бесплатного образования, ни бесплатного питания, кроме тех случаев, когда люди попрошайничают или выстаивают длинные очереди чтобы получить похлебку.
Чтобы я ни делал, этого никогда не было достаточно для некоторых. Но другие знали, что я сын Гамаля Абдель Насера. Насер был единственным настоящим арабским и мусульманским лидером, когда он постановил, что Суэцкий канал принадлежит народу, он был подобен Салах-аль-Дину. Я пытался следовать по его пути, когда постановлял, что Ливия принадлежит моему народу. Я делал это, чтобы сохранить мой народ свободным от колониальной зависимости – от воров, которые ограбили бы всех нас.
Сейчас, я под атакой крупнейших сил в военной истории, мой маленький сын Африки Обама хочет убить меня, чтобы отнять свободу нашей страны, чтобы отнять у моего народа наше бесплатное жильё, нашу бесплатную медицину, наше бесплатное образование, наше бесплатное питание, и заменить его американским стилем грабежа, под названием "капитализм". Но все мы в Третьем мире знаем, что это значит. Это значит: корпорации правят странами, правят миром, а народы страдают.
Таким образом, для меня нет выбора, я должен занять свое место, и если Аллах пожелает, я умру, следуя Его пути, пути, который сделал нашу страна богатой полями, сытой и здоровой, и даже позволил нам помогать нашим африканскими и арабскими братьями и сестрам, дать им работу у нас в Ливийской Джамахирии.
Я не хочу умирать, но если это нужно, чтобы сохранить эту землю, народ мой, тысячам людей, которые все мои дети, то так тому и быть.
Пусть это завещание будет моим свидетельством перед миром. Что я как маяк стоял под ударами крестоносцев НАТО, стоял под ударами жестокости, стоял под ударами предательства, стоял против Запада и его колониальных претензий, стоял вместе со своими африканскими братьями, мой настоящими арабскими и мусульманскими братьями.
Когда другие строили замки, я жил в скромном доме или в палатке. Я никогда не забывал моей юности в Сирте, я не транжирил наше национальное достояние. И, как Салах-аль-Дин, наш великий вождь мусульман, которыё спас Иерусалима для ислама, я взял лишь немного для себя лично...
На Западе некоторые называют меня "умалишенный", "сумасшедший", но они, зная истину, продолжают лгать. Они знают, что наша земля является независимой и свободной, а не находится под колониальной оккупацией. Знают, что мое видение, мой путь, стало ясным для моего народа. Знают, что я буду бороться до последнего вздоха, чтобы сохранить нашу свободу.
Аллах Всемогущий поможет нам оставаться честными и свободными.

----------


## Иваныч

Российского спецназа в Ливии нет, категорически опроверг вчера официальный представитель МИД РФ Александр Лукашевич просочившиеся в СМИ слухи о том, что на стороне Муаммара Каддафи воюют наши.


http://www.km.ru/v-mire/2011/10/06/v...torone-kaddafi

----------


## 13th

> Российского спецназа в Ливии нет, категорически опроверг вчера официальный представитель МИД РФ Александр Лукашевич просочившиеся в СМИ слухи о том, что на стороне Муаммара Каддафи воюют наши.
> 
> 
> http://www.km.ru/v-mire/2011/10/06/v...torone-kaddafi


Оттуда же:

Но так ли это на самом деле? Ведь в тот же день, 5 октября, «Аргументы недели» опубликовали интервью журналиста Александра Григорьева с российским офицером Ильей Кореневым, который практически полгода провел рядом с Каддафи в качестве военного советника.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Иваныч

6 октября 2011 г. сирийское телевидение показало специальную передачу с французским публицистом Тьерри Мейсаном, президентом политологического центра Reseau Voltaire. Мейсан рассказал о своем опыте работы в Ливии, куда он приехал в качестве журналиста, чтобы попытаться воссоздать объективную картину происходящегo. Вот что он рассказал.

................
О работе иностранных журналистов в Ливии я могу сказать одно: все дружно лгали. Это были журналисты крупных каналов - BBC, СNN, France-24, France-TV (Аль-Джазиры тогда не было, ее не пустили). Обычно когда телевизионная группа получает аккредитацию, это всегда двое – журналист и оператор, а сюда прибывали по трое, четверо, иногда до семи человек, и было видно, что это не журналисты, появлялись люди с накачанными мышцами, по виду которых можно было понять, что это хорошо тренированные военные, хотя они и имели удостоверения прессы… Я видел, как они фабриковали ложь. В правительстве Ливии шли острые дискуссии по поводу того, что с этими людьми делать. Некоторые, например Ю.Шакир, видный ливийский журналист, говорили, что их надо выслать. Однако Сейф аль-Ислам Каддафи считал, что, если всю эту публику выставить за дверь, о происходящем в Ливии вообще перестанут говорить и при таком молчании всех просто уничтожат...

Я считаю, что это было серьезнейшей ошибкой. Когда мы обсуждали, кто же настоящий, а кто подставной журналист, и я стал искать по Интернету, кто есть кто, то выяснилось, что настоящими журналистами были только выступавшие перед камерами, остальные были военные. И тогда ливийские секретные службы решили перехватывать электронную почту всех журналистов, работающих в главном пресс-центре, они обнаружили немыслимые вещи: даже настоящие журналисты общались с МИ-6, французскими спецслужбами, Моссадом, то есть всё это были агенты. Секретные службы Ливии перехватили потрясающий документ – нечто вроде небольшого учебного пособия, изданного частной военной компанией Aegis (английский аналог американской компании Blackwater). Стало ясно, что все эти «журналисты» представляли собой одну группу и работали вместе. В пособии, в частности, указывалось, что когда американцы начнут атаковать, чтобы разрушить Триполи, то за три часа до этого необходимо будет всех журналистов из ливийской столицы удалить, иначе Каддафи может взять их в заложники. Существовал план эвакуации, в соответствии с которым Аegis имела секретную базу в Триполи и использовала помощь со стороны турецких секретных служб. Всех журналистов предписывалось быстро переместить в порт, оттуда доставить на корабли НАТО – и сделать это ровно за три часа до генерального наступления на Триполи...

France-24, официальный канал французского правительства, подписал договор с комитетом Бенгази об оказании тому помощи в работе с массовыми коммуникациями и обеспечении международных связей мятежников. То есть французские журналисты утверждали, что дают объективную информацию, а на самом деле поддерживали мятеж. Журналистам France-24 было разрешено появляться повсюду, они ездили на машинах в места бомбардировок, посещали различные части Триполи, и в результате установлено: когда группы этих журналистов появлялись в какой-либо части города, чтобы осмотреть, допустим, то или иное правительственное здание, - через 15 минут после их отъезда это здание подвергалось бомбардировке. То есть эти «журналисты» служили наводчиками.

Был совершенно страшный случай. Все знают, что НАТО использует те же приёмы, что и Израиль – убийство отдельных руководителей, их семей. Если они не могут убить руководителей, они их запугивают, убивая женщин, детей. У одного из высокопоставленных ливийских военных был семейный праздник, куда было приглашено несколько журналистов. Неизвестно кто именно, но один из них подложил чемодан-GPS в детскую. Когда ночью авиация НАТО бомбила этот дом, бомбы попали точно в детские комнаты. Все дети были убиты.


http://www.voltairenet.org/O-vojne-v...zami-ochevidca

----------


## 13th

Ура, появилось видео сбития "Чинука" в Триполи. Во всяком случае, нам говорят, что на этом видео показано именно сбитие, в результате которого погибли 44 человека (вероятно, каддафисты успели побывать на месте крушения и пересчитать трупы... жаль, что нет кадров оттуда - наверное, в камере сели батарейки). Вертолет скрывается за углом здания, а затем оттуда появляется загадочный дымок.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PC3RgfLzEOU

----------


## alexvolf

> http://www.voltairenet.org/O-vojne-v...zami-ochevidca


Иваныч
Спасибо за то,что направляете по правильному курсу, отслеживать ситуацию в Ливии.Что касается работы так называемых "журналистов" так это не для кого не секрет.Они всегда оставляют после себя следы-   в Москве в 1993,в Грузии и т.д.
Честный репортер-журналист у них только в голливудском кино-в реальной жизни они так же как и многие служат тем,кто больше платит...

----------


## Иваныч

> Что касается работы так называемых "журналистов" так это не для кого не секрет.Они всегда оставляют после себя следы-   в Москве в 1993,в Грузии и т.д.
> Честный репортер-журналист у них только в голливудском кино-в реальной жизни они так же как и многие служат тем,кто больше платит...


Дело похоже не в самих журналистах,это уже как "МТО" современной войны.

----------


## Иваныч

Силы Переходного национального совета (ПНС) заявляют о поимке ливийского лидера Муаммара Каддафи. Об этом сообщает Reuters со ссылкой на представителя ПНС.

По его словам, М.Каддафи был задержан близ города Сирт. Сообщается, что при поимке полковник ранен в обе ноги. Позднее появилась информация, что М.Каддафи скончался от полученных ранений. 

По словам представителя ПНС, М.Каддафи попытался бежать, но после ранения спрятался в яме и просил не стрелять.

При захвате М.Каддафи был убит и глава вооруженных сил при его правительстве Абу Бакр Юнус.

Добавим, что Госдепартамент США уже подтвердил информацию о поимке М.Каддафи.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, застрелили Каддафи. Не иначе, во имя победы демократии. "Империя добра" в действии. Говорят, освободители ухлопали 25000 человек в Ливии. Если это так, по Муамар, просто ангел. Он, хоть, законную власть отстаивал. Хотя, о чем это я... Двойные стандарты демократии давно уже известны всем.

----------


## Иваныч

> Да, застрелили Каддафи. Не иначе, во имя победы демократии. "Империя добра" в действии. Говорят, освободители ухлопали 25000 человек в Ливии. Если это так, по Муамар, просто ангел. Он, хоть, законную власть отстаивал. Хотя, о чем это я... Двойные стандарты демократии давно уже известны всем.


Президент РФ сказал:-прекрасная новость.

Непонятно,а что Каддафи сделал плохого России?
Зачем вставать в хоровод танцующих?

----------


## Иваныч

Что это за бомба?

<< 02h / Ливия - НАТО использовали FAE бомбы "ОДС", по прозвищу "атомная бомба бедняка" в Бани-Валид - АЛЖИР ISP / Zengtena. С глубокой скорбью объявляю о смерти 1200 гражданских лиц и патриотов в Бани-Валид. Самолеты НАТО бомбили район аэропорта и военного завода бомбами FAE с "ОДС", по прозвищу "атомная бомба бедняка". Это страшной бомба страшной взрывной силы, которая поглощает весь кислород вокруг на площади 20000 (16000 BLU82 –пер.) квадратных метров, удушившая всех патриотов и гражданских лиц в этой области.

Источник:
http://www.algeria-isp.com/actualite...obre-2011.html

----------


## An-Z

> Что это за бомба?


Популярно тут

----------


## 13th

> Президент РФ сказал:-прекрасная новость.


http://www.kremlin.ru/transcripts/13136



> ВОПРОС: Если позволите, второй вопрос уже обоим лидерам. Простите, просто только что стало известно о том, что пойман Каддафи, он пленён и ранен. Интересна позиция обоих лидеров. Что будет теперь с Ливией, на ваш взгляд?
> 
> *М.РЮТТЕ (как переведено):  Если это действительно правда – это прекрасная новость.*
> 
> Д.МЕДВЕДЕВ: В любом случае я хочу сказать, что мы рассчитываем, что в Ливии наступит мир, а все те, кто сегодня управляет государством – различные представители ливийских племён, смогут прийти к окончательному согласию по конфигурации власти, и Ливия будет современным и демократическим государством. В противном случае все усилия, которые предпринимались в последнее время, не имеют смысла.
> 
> Что же касается персональной судьбы Каддафи, то её должен решать ливийский народ.

----------


## APKAH

Смотреть как толпа озверелых дикарей его еще живого окровавленного вытащили из машины избивая бросили на землю, просто выключил не в силах смотреть далее  :Mad: 
Кадаффи защищался до последнего, продолжая сопротивление и погиб в бою за свой родной город...

----------


## Карабас-Барабас

Видел реакцию на гибель Муамора Хилари Клинтон. Она вскинула брови и сказала ВаУ! Без комментариев.  А вот про полковника хоть он и мёртв, скажу, возможно, резко - глупец. Саадам и то больше крови "союзничкам" смог попортить.

----------


## Иваныч

> Популярно тут


Большое спасибо.

----------


## Иваныч

> http://www.kremlin.ru/transcripts/13136


http://www.gumilev-center.ru/?p=7173

http://vip.glavred.info/?/news/2011/10/21/90635-6

----------


## APKAH

> Видел реакцию на гибель Муамора Хилари Клинтон. Она вскинула брови и сказала ВаУ! Без комментариев.  А вот про полковника хоть он и мёртв, сказажу, возможно резко - глупец. Саадам и то больше крови "союзничкам" смог попортить.


   Не надо сравнивать наземную операцию ВС США в Ираке и учения НАТО по бомбомежке в Ливии. Ирак заняли за неделю, тут же было такое противостояние, что начали применять британский/французский спецназ и спецбоеприпасы при этом массово используя авиацию.
По данным самих же повстанцев только за месяц боев за Сирт они потеряли убитыми 4000 человек, и это при поддержке авиации НАТО.  Думаете все погибшие в бою с регулярной армией Ливии были Ливийцами?
Как объяснить что еще вчера мирные граждане с необъяснимой яростью стали не навидеть Каддафи, массово начали монтировать системы РСЗО, ПТРК, и даже авиационные НУРСы на непонятно откуда взявшиеся одинаковые джипы Тойёты...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Chizh

> Смотреть как толпа озверелых дикарей его еще живого окровавленного вытащили из машины избивая бросили на землю, просто выключил не в силах смотреть далее 
> Кадаффи защищался до последнего, продолжая сопротивление и погиб в бою за свой родной город...


Мне тоже не нравятся животные инстинкты арабской толпы.
Но полковник нашел заслуженный конец.

----------


## Холостяк

> Смотреть как толпа озверелых дикарей его еще живого окровавленного вытащили из машины избивая бросили на землю, просто выключил не в силах смотреть далее 
> Кадаффи защищался до последнего, продолжая сопротивление и погиб в бою за свой родной город...


Согласен... Ужас! А лидеры цивилизованных стран радостно в ладоши хлопают и никакого осуждения убийствам. Лицемерно, кощунственно..., и еще о каких-то судах, правах человека, соблюдении свобод разглагольствуют... Хотя, у этих лидеров у самих руки в крови...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Мне тоже не нравятся животные инстинкты арабской толпы.


Я думаю, что у арабской толпы инстинкты те же, что и у любой другой. Румыны-вроде не арабы? А погромы в ряде стран Европы?



> Но полковник нашел заслуженный конец.


И чем же он его заслужил? И кто еще заслужил такой конец, как Вы определяете?

----------


## APKAH

> Мне тоже не нравятся животные инстинкты арабской толпы.
> Но полковник нашел заслуженный конец.


 Ладно еще Хуссейна обвиняли в чистках курдского населения. Но здесь, за 40 лет правления Каддафи была выстроено крепкое социалистическое государство, кому жилось там плохо? На 5 миллионов ливийцев приходилось 1,5 млн гастарбайтеров - Египтян, Бангладеш и др. Что они туда ехали если там диктатор и всем там плохо? О достоинствах социальной системы в Ливии думаю все слышали из тех же новостей. Так кому там плохо жилось? Кого притеснял диктатор? Или "mad dog" как его называют в Англии. Западные СМИ обвиняют его в терактах над Локерби и Западно-Берлинской дискотеке, хотя есть версии о том что это дело рук совсем не Каддафи. 
Так в чем виноват Каддафи? В том - что совершил стратегическую ошибку пытаясь наладить контакт-стать своим, договориться с западом. Он и самолеты с материалами ядерной программы отправил в США, и спонсировал компанию Саркози, друг Берлускони, взял в консультанты Тони Блэра, "ручкался" со всеми вплоть до Обамы, и за теракты которые ему предписывают несколько миллиардов заплатил и деньги в западные банки положил, все для того чтобы "вписаться" в их стиль. Но...у "них" оказались другие планы.  :Rolleyes: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArPKRnSf7-M

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров



----------


## FLOGGER

ЖУТЬ! Сейчас  по радио сказали, что тело Каддафи выставлено на всеобщее обозрение в холодильнике для овощей! НАТО сматывается уже  из Ливии. Сделали дело-могут удалиться. Западные "лидеры" выразили откровенную радость по поводу дикого убийства Каддафи. Теперь я могу понять   палестинцев, которые выражали такую же радость 11.09.

----------


## Иваныч

Максим Шевченко, тележурналист.

Муаммар Каддафи убит.

Почему он убит? Почему он пал в бою, как и обещал, почему он не попал в плен? По двум причинам. Во-первых, он сам для себя решил в плен не попадать, что, на мой взгляд, было бы ошибкой – он мог рассказать много интересного о западных своих партнерах, которые еще в недавнем прошлом обнимали его, жали его руку и дрожали от страстного вожделения получить его деньги, бабки, money. Второе – я уверен, что его убили по приказанию Саркози и других людей, которым он давал деньги на их избирательные кампании. Убили по согласованной позиции западного финансово-промышленного истеблишмента – Каддафи вкладывал огромные суммы в западную экономику. Но это же был не дар, это были инвестиции, которые надо было возвращать.

У меня подозрение, что в ситуации кризиса в Европе убийство Каддафи, а стало быть уход от необходимости отвечать по тем деньгам, которые они взяли у Каддафи, – это способ решения европейского экономического кризиса.
Эта война имеет для Европы огромную экономическую пользу. Миллиарды, десятки миллиардов, вложенные в Италию, в крупнейшие концерны, во французские корпорации, теперь это обратно востребовано уже не будет. Поэтому его убили, поспешно, по-пиратски, по-разбойничьи, по-бандитски.

Главная ошибка этого человека – желание договориться с Западом, стать частью мирового истеблишмента, наивная вера в то, что демократия, гуманизм, декларируемые ценности реально существуют и он не имеет дело с бандой озлобленных корыстолюбивых мерзавцев, для которых важнее всего просто власть и деньги. Эта наивная вера и привела его к трагическому концу на улицах Сирта.

http://vz.ru/opinions/2011/10/21/532444.html

----------


## Nik Primopye

"Сыновей Каддафи и его самого уже убили раза по три-четыре. Но в этот раз наверняка всё по-настоящему: ведь СМИ подтвердили смерть...." 

http://lex-kravetski.livejournal.com/385169.html

Ник

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

НТВ сообщает:
Известие о гибели бывшего ливийского лидера настолько потрясли Мубарака, что тот разрыдался, передает газета La Repubblica.
Отстраненный от власти президент Египта расплакался, увидев фотографии убитого друга и многолетнего коллеги, вероятно, опасаясь, что его самого может постигнуть та же участь.

В их представлении, расплакаться, узнав о гибели друга, можно только из опасения за свою судьбу. Какие же бляди...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Какие же бляди...


 К сожалению, да.

----------


## Chizh

> И чем же он его заслужил?


Почитайте его историю. Возможно лишние вопросы исчезнут.
http://www.lebed.com/2011/art5838.htm

----------


## juky-puky

> Ладно еще Хуссейна обвиняли в чистках курдского населения. Но здесь, за 40 лет правления Каддафи была выстроено крепкое социалистическое государство, кому жилось там плохо? На 5 миллионов ливийцев приходилось 1,5 млн гастарбайтеров - Египтян, Бангладеш и др. Что они туда ехали если там диктатор и всем там плохо? О достоинствах социальной системы в Ливии думаю все слышали из тех же новостей. Так кому там плохо жилось? Кого притеснял диктатор?


- _"За что убили Чаушеску?! Ведь он ни в чём не виноват! С ним поступили очень резко, в живот направив автомат..."_
Интересно, если завтра (наконец-то!) грохнут Ким Чен Ира - будет такая же великая скорбь по всей Руси?

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Почитайте его историю. Возможно лишние вопросы исчезнут.
> http://www.lebed.com/2011/art5838.htm


Заодно и это. 
Возможно, вопросы опять появятся:
http://world.lib.ru/w/wladimir_t/cwe...jlebedew.shtml

Ник

----------


## timsz

> Саадам и то больше крови "союзничкам" смог попортить.


"Союзничков" это тоже научило кой-чему.

----------


## Иваныч

> - _"За что убили Чаушеску?! Ведь он ни в чём не виноват! С ним поступили очень резко, в живот направив автомат..."_
> Интересно, если завтра (наконец-то!) грохнут Ким Чен Ира - будет такая же великая скорбь по всей Руси?


Не придумывайте,нет на Руси никакой скорби.
Как радуются некоторые персонажи,вот это есть.

Русь она мудрая,понимает что к чему идёт.
То что Вы называете скорбью-не скорбь.
Речь идёт ,скажу мягко,о попрание интересов России,в угоду,скажем опять мягко,не российским интересам.
Не сможем этому противостоять,с нашей Россией "расправятся" так же как с Ливией,так же как расправились с СССР.

----------


## Chizh

> Русь она мудрая,понимает что к чему идёт.


Что-то как-то это не очень заметно.

----------


## Иваныч

> Что-то как-то это не очень заметно.


Не ставьте знак равенства между Русью и московским кластером.

----------


## Иваныч

Один из сыновей убитого ливийского лидера Сейф аль-Ислам Каддафи заявил о своей готовности вести борьбу с новыми властями Ливии.

Об этом он сказал в кратком обращении, которое распространил вещающий из Сирии телеканал «Ар-Рай». «Мы продолжаем сопротивление. Я нахожусь в Ливии, я жив, свободен и намерен сражаться до конца и мстить», — передает его слова агентство РИА «Новости».

----------


## Chizh

> Один из сыновей убитого ливийского лидера Сейф аль-Ислам Каддафи заявил о своей готовности вести борьбу с новыми властями Ливии.
> 
> Об этом он сказал в кратком обращении, которое распространил вещающий из Сирии телеканал «Ар-Рай». «Мы продолжаем сопротивление. Я нахожусь в Ливии, я жив, свободен и намерен сражаться до конца и мстить», — передает его слова агентство РИА «Новости».


А мог бы жить, может быть даже благополучно.

----------


## Chizh

> Не ставьте знак равенства между Русью и московским кластером.


По моему "великорусской идеей" больше увлекаются в провинции. Хотя конечно и в Москве уверовавших достаточно.

----------


## Olkor

> А мог бы жить, может быть даже благополучно.


Не мог бы. У него выбор или в бою умереть, или быть повешенным на крюк в мясном отделе магазина под ребра. Есть еще один вариант - на базу в Гуантанамо, Абу-Грейб или еще куда в голом виде раком на веревке ползать. Демократия, однако...

http://news.mail.ru/politics/7140415/



> По данным газеты, временные ливийские власти не могут уговорить правящие в Мисрате силы оппозиционеров выдать их тела для предания земле.
> 
> Ранее официальный представитель ПНС Ахмед Джибриль (Ahmed Jibreel) сообщил, что тело Каддафи передадут членам его семьи. По его словам, это «вопрос нескольких дней, если не нескольких часов».
> 
> Тело свергнутого лидера ливийской Джамахирии находится в промышленном холодильнике в одном из торговых центров ливийской Мисраты. Посмотреть на него и сфотографироваться рядом могут все желающие.
> 
> По данным «Ан-Нахар», тело Муатасема находится там же, оно было сильно повреждено во время пыток, которым сын ливийского вождя подвергся до смерти — у него отсутствуют пальцы на руках, имеются многочисленные ожоги.


Так что нет у него выбора. Кстати, эти муслимы оказались полным дерьмом неверным. Трупы не хоронят (должны до захода солнца), вскрытие провели (не должны вообще), короче, накажет их Аллах... И по делом.

----------


## Chizh

> Не мог бы. У него выбор или в бою умереть, или быть повешенным на крюк в мясном отделе магазина под ребра. Есть еще один вариант - на базу в Гуантанамо, Абу-Грейб или еще куда в голом виде раком на веревке ползать. Демократия, однако...
> 
> http://news.mail.ru/politics/7140415/
> 
> Так что нет у него выбора. Кстати, эти муслимы оказались полным дерьмом неверным. Трупы не хоронят (должны до захода солнца), вскрытие провели (не должны вообще), короче, накажет их Аллах... И по делом.


Не вижу в Вашем посте никакой информации о непосредственной угрозе здоровью для Сейф аль-Ислам Каддафи.
Мне кажется, что при желании он бы смог найти пути сосуществования с новыми властями. 
Впрочем это сугубо его личное дело.

----------


## alexvolf

> - _"За что убили Чаушеску?! Ведь он ни в чём не виноват! С ним поступили очень резко, в живот направив автомат..."_
> Интересно, если завтра (наконец-то!) грохнут Ким Чен Ира - будет такая же великая скорбь по всей Руси?


Юки
Вопрос по Чаушеску поставлен не правильно с юридической точки зрения. Следует  не "за что убили Чаушеску?- А КТО и по чьему приказу убил Чаушеску...

Насчет Ким Чен Ира- Вы полагаете,что планы грохнуть его завтра уже
созрели или это ваше личное предположение,что его следует грохнуть  ???

----------


## alexvolf

> Не ставьте знак равенства между Русью и московским кластером.


Иваныч
Согласен.Понять выбранный сегодня вектор внешней политики Кремля  довольно сложно.Наверное для того,что-бы понять следует закончить
 Колумбийский университет ...

----------


## Olkor

> Не вижу в Вашем посте никакой информации о непосредственной угрозе здоровью для Сейф аль-Ислам Каддафи.
> Мне кажется, что при желании он бы смог найти пути сосуществования с новыми властями. 
> Впрочем это сугубо его личное дело.


Его брат нашел пути сосуществования. 



> По данным «Ан-Нахар», тело Муатасема находится там же, оно было сильно повреждено во время пыток, которым сын ливийского вождя подвергся до смерти — у него отсутствуют пальцы на руках, имеются многочисленные ожоги.


Не дали бы выжить тому, кто может рот открыть и рассказать все, что знает и про Саркози, и про остальных.

----------


## Иваныч

> А мог бы жить, может быть даже благополучно.


Жить благополучно,наверное мог-бы.
От воспитания наверное это зависит.
Жил-бы себе преспокойненько среди тех,кто его отца убил?

----------


## Иваныч

> По моему "великорусской идеей" больше увлекаются в провинции. Хотя конечно и в Москве уверовавших достаточно.


Так Вы за западничество?
Только не берут туда Россию?
ПРО зачем-то вокруг Россиии строят?
Наверное чтобы защитить семьи "россиян" постоянно живущих в Лондоне от архаичных русских живущих в провинции.

----------


## Chizh

> Жить благополучно,наверное мог-бы.
> От воспитания наверное это зависит.
> Жил-бы себе преспокойненько среди тех,кто его отца убил?


Ну если ему отец с его закидонами действительно близок и дорог, то наверно да, можно и свои кости сложить. На мой взгляд не стоит он того.

----------


## Chizh

> Так Вы за западничество?


Да. Я за интеграцию России в западное мировое сообщество.
А Вы наверно за новый "железный занавес"?




> Только не берут туда Россию?


Всему свое время.




> ПРО зачем-то вокруг Россиии строят?


Наверно хотят защитить себя от всякого.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Почитайте его историю. Возможно лишние вопросы исчезнут.


Прочитал, неубедительно. Типичнейшая пропагандистская подборка. Дешевка. Вся страница-односторонний подбор с одностторонними оценками. Особенно понравилась вот эта:" США ... обвиняли ливийский режим во вмешательство во внутренние дела не менее чем 45 стран." Да, а страны западной демократии робко пытались возражать этому мировоиу жандарму. Слезы умиления перед империей добра так и льются на клавиатуру.

----------


## FLOGGER

> А мог бы жить, может быть даже благополучно.


Ценой предательства отца? Интересная точка зрения...

----------


## Chizh

> Ценой предательства отца? Интересная точка зрения...


Сын за отца не в ответе. Также и наоборот.

----------


## Chizh

> Прочитал, неубедительно. Типичнейшая пропагандистская подборка. Дешевка. Вся страница-односторонний подбор с одностторонними оценками. Особенно понравилась вот эта:" США ... обвиняли ливийский режим во вмешательство во внутренние дела не менее чем 45 стран." Да, а страны западной демократии робко пытались возражать этому мировоиу жандарму. Слезы умиления перед империей добра так и льются на клавиатуру.


Я подозреваю что для большинства российских патриотов или причисляющих себя к ним важна не Ливия, не Каддафи со своими тараканами, а желание как-нибудь нагадить США и НАТО. Для таких людей успехи НАТО как красная тряпка. Любой враг НАТО автоматически становится другом российского патриота.
Близоруко, но по человечески понятно.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Интересно, если завтра (наконец-то!) грохнут Ким Чен Ира


Что  вижу! Я поражен! Ярые сторонники западных демократий являются заодно и сторонниками вооруженного свержения законных правительств и убийств неугодных лидеров неугодных режимов!!! Вот это демократия!

----------


## Olkor

> Прочитал, неубедительно. Типичнейшая пропагандистская подборка. Дешевка. Вся страница-односторонний подбор с одностторонними оценками. Особенно понравилась вот эта:" США ... обвиняли ливийский режим во вмешательство во внутренние дела не менее чем 45 стран." Да, а страны западной демократии робко пытались возражать этому мировоиу жандарму. Слезы умиления перед империей добра так и льются на клавиатуру.


Кстати - если США и все-все-все знали о гнусности Каддафи и ничего не делали для его свержения столько лет, то они подонки. Если Каддафи гнусным не был, а его убили по приколу, то они преступники. Хороший выбор.

----------


## Chizh

> Кстати - если США и все-все-все знали о гнусности Каддафи и ничего не делали для его свержения столько лет, то они подонки. Если Каддафи гнусным не был, а его убили по приколу, то они преступники. Хороший выбор.


США никто и не оправдывает. Там политики те же лицемеры как и везде. 
Просто сейчас подвернулся случай слить полковника чужими руками. Чем они и воспользовались.

Политика - грязное дело. Притом не важно, западная она или восточная.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Я подозреваю что для большинства российских патриотов или причисляющих себя к ним важна не Ливия, не Каддафи со своими тараканами, а желание как-нибудь нагадить США и НАТО.


Cмею Вас уверить, что в данном случае, относительно меня Вы очень сильно ошибаетесь. "нагадить США и НАТО"-вовсе не моя идея. А в данном случае, как это ни странно для Вас прозвучит, меня действительно бесит кипучая деятельность США  и их холуёв по свержению законных правительств, убийству мирного  населения, бомбардировкам территории суверенных гос-в и пр. Впрочем, боюсь, Вам этого не понять. Для Вас понятия предательства и благопоолучия как-то странно слились: одно во имя другого. 



> Для таких людей успехи НАТО как красная тряпка. Любой враг НАТО автоматически становится другом российского патриота.
> Близоруко, но по человечески понятно.


Еще раз сообщаю Вам, что, пиша свой ответ мне, Вы сильно ошиблись в оценках. Да, я патриот своей страны. но не тот оголтелый, для которого все кругом враги (кто не с нами-тот против нас), который визжит на всех углах "Россия, Россия!" и т. п., а другой, которому не все равно, что происходит в стране.
P.S.Это я написал, чтобы Вам было понятно, что и патриоты бывают разные, а то у Вас как-то однобоко это выглядит.

----------


## Иваныч

> Ну если ему отец с его закидонами действительно близок и дорог, то наверно да, можно и свои кости сложить. На мой взгляд не стоит он того.


Воспитание в первую очередь  основано на традициях.
Можно порассуждать,а зачем нашему Кавказу "кровная месть",вопрос "стоИт-не стоИт" не ставится.Ибо ответ уже есть,должно быть так и не иначе,культура такова однако.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Политика - грязное дело.


 Это херовое оправдание.
 Грязным делом могут заниматься только грязные люди. Или наоборот: политика  потому грязное дело, что ею занимаются грязные люди.

----------


## Chizh

> Это херовое оправдание.
>  Грязным делом могут заниматься только грязные люди. Или наоборот: политика  потому грязное дело, что ею занимаются грязные люди.


Не совсем.
Политическая игра изначально оправдывает все средства для достижения своих целей. Ложь и обман в этом мире в порядке вещей.
Я думаю, что люди в политику приходят умные и даже возможно честные на бытовом уровне, но им быстро объясняют правила игры.

----------


## Иваныч

> Да. Я за интеграцию России в западное мировое сообщество.
> А Вы наверно за новый "железный занавес"?
> 
> 
> Всему свое время.
> 
> 
> Наверно хотят защитить себя от всякого.


Сегодня мировое сообщество так трясёт,что на кону реинтеграция.

Слова о "железном занавесе" сегодня с Запада звучат.Говорят конец мультикультурализму.

Многие надеются,что пронесёт.Лично я нет,считаю что не пронесёт.

Пишите прямо:-защитить себя от ответного удара России.

----------


## Иваныч

> Не совсем.
> Политическая игра изначально оправдывает все средства для достижения своих целей. Ложь и обман в этом мире в порядке вещей.
> Я думаю, что люди в политику приходят умные и даже возможно честные на бытовом уровне, но им быстро объясняют правила игры.


Но Россию разумеется не обманут,Западу можно верить.

----------


## juky-puky

> Это херовое оправдание.
>  Грязным делом могут заниматься только грязные люди. Или наоборот: политика  потому грязное дело, что ею занимаются грязные люди.


- Они не грязные, они циничные, т.е. рациональные... 
А любой узурпатор власти, какой бы он "хороший" не был, если он добровольно и своевременно не передаст власть, он рискует быть убитым, причём не весьма эстетичным способом.
В демократических странах верховную власть, если она по каким-либо причинам не устраивает значительную часть народа, можно попросту переизбрать. А как сменить власть там, где её захватил диктатор и со своей группировкой не выпускает её из рук?! Только путём насильственным, путём переворота. Как правило - кровавого переворота, "бархатные революции" скорее исключение, чем правило...

----------


## Chizh

> Сегодня мировое сообщество так трясёт,что на кону реинтеграция.


Сегодня экономические проблемы есть у всех. 




> Слова о "железном занавесе" сегодня с Запада звучат.Говорят конец мультикультурализму.


А при чем здесь Россия и интеграция?
Не надо путать интеграцию и иммиграцию.




> Пишите прямо:-защитить себя от ответного удара России.


Конечно.
Было бы странно делать оборонную систему, которая работает выборочно. Их можно понять, если в РФ к власти придут националисты и начнут махать ракетами, то им нужно будет защищаться.
Впрочем, на данный момент их система ПРО не способна отражать массовые пуски ракет, поэтому они говорят правду по поводу того, что она рассчитана только на страны-изгои типа Ирана.

----------


## juky-puky

> Юки
> Вопрос по Чаушеску поставлен не правильно с юридической точки зрения. Следует  не "за что убили Чаушеску?- А КТО и по чьему приказу убил Чаушеску...


- Прежде чем искать "ровавую руку мировой закулисы", нужно обязательно посмотреть: а нет ли дома в каждой конкретной стране желающих грохнуть того или иного властителя?! И выяснится, что таких желающих в каждой стране - их пруд-пруди! В очередь готовы выстроиться, чтобы только своего родного диктатора "замочить"! *Я уже не говорю об интересантах из ближайшего окружения вождя*, достаточно вспомнить историю Древней Греции и Древнего Рима! Например, в СССР,  В.И.Ленина грохнул Сталин, после того, как Владимир Ильич написал "Письмо к съезду" (письмо так и не было зачитано на съезде), а самого Сталина И.В. грохнул Берия, - тоже не "просто так", а когда создалась реальная угроза жизни семи ближайшим окруженцам Сталина...



> Насчет Ким Чен Ира - Вы полагаете,что планы грохнуть его завтра уже созрели или это ваше личное предположение,что его следует грохнуть ???


- То, что в Северной Корее его с удовольствием растерзал бы один миллион человек, я нисколько не сомневаюсь,  то, что его следует грохнуть - разумеется, следует!  *Единственная в мире страна-концлагерь!*  Вот уж по этой сволочи точно плачет мясной крюк...

----------


## juky-puky

> Что  вижу! Я поражен! Ярые сторонники западных демократий являются заодно и сторонниками вооруженного свержения законных правительств и убийств неугодных лидеров неугодных режимов!!! Вот это демократия!


- "Вы будете смеяться": если бы сегодня существовала фашистская Германия во главе с Гитлером, я ни секунды не колебался бы в его насильственном уничтожении (вместе с его окружением), а весь рунет бы кричал на проклятых янки: руки прочь от нашего Адольфа! Тем более - законными и демократическими методами избранного немецким народом!
*Разумеется, тиранов и убийц во всём мире следует уничтожать. Насильственно, если сами не уходят.*

----------


## juky-puky

> ... меня действительно бесит кипучая деятельность США  и их холуёв по свержению законных правительств, убийству мирного  населения, бомбардировкам территории суверенных гос-в и пр.


- Перечислите, пожалуйста, какие конкретно законные правительства Вам было жаль, что их снесли при помощи США? 

А какие правительства ещё будет жаль, если их уберут при помощи США?  Ахмадинеджада? Ким Чен Ира? Какого-нибудь африканского царька-людоеда?

----------


## Olkor

> *Разумеется, тиранов и убийц во всём мире следует уничтожать. Насильственно, если сами не уходят.*


Вот Вы в Израиле живете (по крайней мере так написали), можно предположить что в армии служили, по арабам стрелять доводилось... Убийца? К СТЕНКЕ! По Вашей же логике... Вот убийцу Саркози никто убивать не станет. И Убийцу Буша тоже. Они демократичные... Вот только учтите, что если за Каддафи сражались до последнего патрона под бомбами НАТО, значит поддержка народа у него все же была. А теперь внимание вопрос: Сколько мирных жителей унесла война в Ливии безотносительно к стороне? И колько из них продолжали бы жить если б бомбить не начали?

----------


## Olkor

> - Перечислите, пожалуйста, какие конкретно законные правительства Вам было жаль, что их снесли при помощи США? 
> 
> А какие правительства ещё будет жаль, если их уберут при помощи США?  Ахмадинеджада? Ким Чен Ира? Какого-нибудь африканского царька-людоеда?


Ну... Медведев (Путин), Янукович, и многие другие. Я вот совсем не горю желанием попасть под бомбежки каких-то оборзевших мудаков, которые считают что Россию надо поделить...

----------


## Иваныч

> Сегодня экономические проблемы есть у всех.
> 
> Только одни зарабатывают деньги,а другие их просто рисуют. 
> 
> 
> А при чем здесь Россия и интеграция?
> Не надо путать интеграцию и иммиграцию.
> 
> Вы в чего собираетесь интегрироваться,разве не в европейский рынок?
> ...


Для Вас не всякая Россия приемлема?

----------


## Иваныч

> - "Вы будете смеяться": если бы сегодня существовала фашистская Германия во главе с Гитлером, я ни секунды не колебался бы в его насильственном уничтожении (вместе с его окружением), а весь рунет бы кричал на проклятых янки: руки прочь от нашего Адольфа! Тем более - законными и демократическими методами избранного немецким народом!
> *Разумеется, тиранов и убийц во всём мире следует уничтожать. Насильственно, если сами не уходят.*


Вы наверное и Сталина не любите?

Интересная вещь,вся "демократическая" Европа пала под Гитлером за 1,5 месяца.

А Франция с Англией собирались вторгнуться в СССР,через Азербайджан,но чуть не успели,несколько месяцев не хватило.
Гитлер на Францию напал.

А СССР войну выиграл,с чего бы это?
А Вы приписываете русскому народу (в лице рунета),"руки прочь от нашего Адольфа! "

"Адольф"сегодня=НАТО

----------


## juky-puky

> Вот Вы в Израиле живете (по крайней мере так написали), можно предположить что в армии служили, по арабам стрелять доводилось... Убийца? К СТЕНКЕ! По Вашей же логике...


- Я служил в советской/российской армии, мне довелось стрелять ни по афганцам, ни по чеченцам, не говоря уже про арабов... Но убийство врага на поле боя никто и никогда не считал преступным. 



> Вот убийцу Саркози никто убивать не станет. И Убийцу Буша тоже. Они демократичные...


- Они оказали помощь в борьбе народа Ливии против господства тирана. 



> Вот только учтите, что если за Каддафи сражались до последнего патрона под бомбами НАТО, значит поддержка народа у него все же была.


- Да бросьте Вы байки рассказывать про сражались до последнего патрона: Каддафи сразу, как только начались волнения, закупил несколько тысяч наёмников-негров, которые начали мочить восставших. "До последнего патрона" за него не сражались даже родственники из его собственного клана в его родном городе. 



> А теперь внимание вопрос: Сколько мирных жителей унесла война в Ливии безотносительно к стороне? И сколько из них продолжали бы жить если б бомбить не начали?


- Наверняка больше, чем погибло. Только вот когда в стране начинается гражданская война, враждующие стороны не расчитывают заблаговременно - сколько погибнет? В гражданскую войну в США (1861-1865гг) 620 тыс. убитых,  более 412 тыс. раненых, хотя казалось бы: какое, на хрен, дело белым северянам до того, будут ли негры в южных штатах рабами, или нет?! 
В Гражданскую войну в России (1917-1923):
*Потери в ходе войны*, человек:
Всего убито и умерло от ран - 2,500,000
Погибло в результате террора - 2,000,000
Умерло от голода и эпидемий - 6,000,000
Всего погибло - *10,500,000*
Эмигрировало - 2,000,000

14 стран тогда помогало Белой Армии бороться с восставшими.  Нет ничего нового "под солнцем", - помогали тогда, помогают и сегодня.
Вы считаете, что помощь сил НАТО - зло, а те, кто с оружием в руках выступил против Каддафи и его хунты считают эту помощь огромным благом...

Почему-то помощь российской армии абхазцам и осетинам - это "хорошо" с точки зрения абхазцев и осетин, но "очень плохо" с точки зрения грузин.

Если бы во время восстаний чеченцев за свою независимость некая внешняя сила помогла бы им - с их точки зрения это было бы прекрасно, а с точки зрения России - ужасно, преступно и отвратительно!

----------


## Chizh

> Для Вас не всякая Россия приемлема?


Для меня приемлема нормальная Россия с высоким уровнем жизни, адекватными властями и благодатным климатом для ведения бизнеса.

----------


## Chizh

> А СССР войну выиграл,с чего бы это?


Если быть точным, то войну выиграл не СССР, а антигитлеровская коалиция.

----------


## Иваныч

> Если быть точным, то войну выиграл не СССР, а антигитлеровская коалиция.


"Коалиция" Гитлера взрастила и на СССР натравила.

----------


## juky-puky

> Вы наверное и Сталина не любите?


- За что же любить узурпатора, убийцу и тирана??



> Интересная вещь, вся "демократическая" Европа пала под Гитлером за 1,5 месяца.


- Чуть подольше. Советский Союз начал Вторую Мировую войну рука об руку с Гитлером всего лишь на 17 дней позже, - 17 сентября 1939 года. 



> А Франция с Англией собирались вторгнуться в СССР, через Азербайджан, но чуть не успели, несколько месяцев не хватило.
> Гитлер на Францию напал.


- Они настоящие злодеи, хотели заступиться за Польшу, которую Сталин с Гитлером разорвали напополам! 



> А СССР войну выиграл, с чего бы это?


- Ну, эту войну Сталин намеревался выиграть с самого начала планирования её, правда, надеясь на другие результаты.



> А Вы приписываете русскому народу (в лице рунета),  "руки прочь от нашего Адольфа!"


- С 23 августа 1939 года по 22 июня 1941 года Советский Союз и нацистская Германия - друзья и союзники!






> "Адольф"сегодня=НАТО


- Конечно-конечно!

----------


## Холостяк

> Если быть точным, то войну выиграл не СССР, а антигитлеровская коалиция.


Если быть еще точным - в Великой Отечественной войне одержал победу СССР, а вот во Второй мировой войне - победила Антигитлеровская коалиция.
А НАТО (Евросоюз), по большому счету, превратилось уже в тот же 4-й Рейх. Как там по истории - все собирали в единый союз европейские страны..., Гитлер тоже собрал и направлял воевать.., в том числе против нас. Так же и НАТО, под крышей фюрера из-за океана, воюет где этому фюреру угодно.

----------


## Иваныч

> - Я служил в советской/российской армии, мне довелось стрелять ни по афганцам, ни по чеченцам, не говоря уже про арабов... Но убийство врага на поле боя никто и никогда не считал преступным. 
> 
> - Они оказали помощь в борьбе народа Ливии против господства тирана. 
> 
> - Да бросьте Вы байки рассказывать про сражались до последнего патрона: Каддафи сразу, как только начались волнения, закупил несколько тысяч наёмников-негров, которые начали мочить восставших. "До последнего патрона" за него не сражались даже родственники из его собственного клана в его родном городе. 
> 
> - Наверняка больше, чем погибло. Только вот когда в стране начинается гражданская война, враждующие стороны не расчитывают заблаговременно - сколько погибнет? В гражданскую войну в США (1861-1865гг) 620 тыс. убитых,  более 412 тыс. раненых, хотя казалось бы: какое, на хрен, дело белым северянам до того, будут ли негры в южных штатах рабами, или нет?! 
> В Гражданскую войну в России (1917-1923):
> *Потери в ходе войны*, человек:
> ...



Мы Русские лучше знаем чего для нас хорошо,а чего плохо.

И не рассказывайте сказок о спасение северянами несчастных негров, с юга
И не расказывайте сказок о спасение натовцами несчастных ливийцев.

И не передёргивайте с ЮО и Абхазией,их градами били,и российских солдат тоже.

----------


## APKAH

> Разумеется, тиранов и убийц во всём мире следует уничтожать. Насильственно, если сами не уходят.


Кого назначать тиранами это уж вам решать, хотя уже очень скоро вам будет не до этого. Ведь на повестке завтрашнего дня у "деятелей" из управления по созданию исскуственных конфликтов как раз Израиль и Турция. Продолжение "работы" в регионе. Исламизация, национализм будут в моде. В идеале - столкновение обеих лбами. Поток новостей из этих стран в ближайшее время будет расти. По Турции он уже вышел на первое место. Так что заранее подумайте о возможности возвращения в страну где правят тираны  :Rolleyes: 

По задумкам того же управления так как Chizh должно думать все российское общество. Надеюсь ничего у них не получится  :Smile:

----------


## juky-puky

> Ну... Медведев (Путин), Янукович, и многие другие. Я вот совсем не горю желанием попасть под бомбежки каких-то оборзевших мудаков, которые считают что Россию надо поделить...


- Боже!! Да неужели когда-либо осмелятся США бомбить Россию?? Или нэньку Украину?! Да ни в жисть! 
Дорогой т-щ, даже паранойя должна иметь некие разумные границы, сравнить Путина с Саддамом или Каддафи, - мне например, столько никогда не выпить!  :Smile:

----------


## juky-puky

> Кого назначать тиранами это уж вам решать, хотя уже очень скоро вам будет не до этого. Ведь на повестке завтрашнего дня у "деятелей" из управления по созданию исскуственных конфликтов как раз Израиль и Турция. Продолжение "работы" в регионе. Исламизация, национализм будут в моде. В идеале - столкновение обеих лбами. Поток новостей из этих стран в ближайшее время будет расти. По Турции он уже вышел на первое место.


- Ага, США, вконец ошизев, только и думают, как бы столкнуть лбами своих ближайших союзников на Ближнем Востоке - Турцию (члена НАТО, между прочим) и Израиль! 
Нет-с, Вы на роль политолога и близко не годитесь...  :Rolleyes: 



> Так что заранее подумайте о возможности возвращения в страну где правят тираны


- Уж лучше в Канаду или в Австралию...  :Cool:

----------


## Olkor

[QUOTE=juky-puky;81836 
- Они оказали помощь в борьбе народа Ливии против господства тирана. 
 - Да бросьте Вы байки рассказывать про сражались до последнего патрона: Каддафи сразу, как только начались волнения, закупил несколько тысяч наёмников-негров, которые начали мочить восставших. "До последнего патрона" за него не сражались даже родственники из его собственного клана в его родном городе. 
[/COLOR]
Вот то-то 6 месяцев фигней маялись... И от Сирта камня на камне не оставили. Только вот Вы не учитываете, что наемники элементарно перекупаются тем, у кого денег больше. Более того, сторонники Каддафи хорошо понимают, что теперь за ними гоняться будут и вырезать под радостные крики о национальном примерении. Да и забыли Вы, что Каддафи и уходить то не откуда было - постов то он не занимал...

----------


## FLOGGER

> - Прежде чем искать "ровавую руку мировой закулисы", нужно обязательно посмотреть: а нет ли дома в каждой конкретной стране желающих грохнуть того или иного властителя?! И выяснится, что таких желающих в каждой стране - их пруд-пруди! В очередь готовы выстроиться, чтобы только своего родного диктатора "замочить"!


И ЧТО С ТОГО?



> *Я уже не говорю об интересантах из ближайшего окружения вождя*,


Да, к сожалению, это характерно для некоторых режимов. Особенно там, где во власть прут холуи.



> Например, в СССР,  В.И.Ленина грохнул Сталин, после того, как Владимир Ильич написал "Письмо к съезду" (письмо так и не было зачитано на съезде), а самого Сталина И.В. грохнул Берия, - тоже не "просто так", а когда создалась реальная угроза жизни семи ближайшим окруженцам Сталина.


Откуда дровишки? Это Ваши домысли или эти Ваши утверждения чем-то и кем-то подтверждены?



> То, что в Северной Корее его с удовольствием растерзал бы один миллион человек, я нисколько не сомневаюсь,


Опять же пока это только Ваши домыслы



> то, что его следует грохнуть - разумеется, следует!


Это с Вашей точки зрения. С моей-нет.



> *Единственная в мире страна-концлагерь!*


Предоставьте с этим вопросом разобраться самим корейцам.



> Вот уж по этой сволочи точно плачет мясной крюк...


Господи, да Вы, батенька, живодер! Хорошо, что "бодливой корове бог рог не дает".

----------


## juky-puky

> Так же и НАТО, под крышей фюрера из-за океана, воюет где этому фюреру угодно.


- Например: воюет в Афганистане, защищая кровью своих солдат кровные интересы России...

----------


## 13th

> Ведь на повестке завтрашнего дня у "деятелей" из управления по созданию исскуственных конфликтов как раз Израиль и Турция. Продолжение "работы" в регионе. Исламизация, национализм будут в моде. В идеале - столкновение обеих лбами. Поток новостей из этих стран в ближайшее время будет расти. По Турции он уже вышел на первое место.


хм, а что в Турции сейчас происходит такое чрезвычайное?

----------


## Olkor

> - Боже!! Да неужели когда-либо осмелятся США бомбить Россию?? Или нэньку Украину?! Да ни в жисть! 
> Дорогой т-щ, даже паранойя должна иметь некие разумные границы, сравнить Путина с Саддамом или Каддафи, - мне например, столько никогда не выпить!


Зря улыбаетесь. Нанесение удара по России может быть осуществлено как только будет окончательно перекуплена политическая и военная элита страны. Учитывая что ЭТИ держат деньги в западных банках, это уже не наша, а ИХ элита. И когда надо, они сдриснут на Канары, в США, Англию или в Израиль. Впрочем, если удастся страну порвать изнутри и расколоть как ССР на мелкие фракции это на западе тоже всех устроит.

----------


## FLOGGER

> *Разумеется, тиранов и убийц во всём мире следует уничтожать. Насильственно, если сами не уходят.*


А кто будет определять, кто тиран и убийца а кто, для того, чтобы убить одного человека, убивает 25 000 жителей,-освободитель? Кто вообще наделил Запад полномочиями убивать глав правительств неугодных им стран?



> - Перечислите, пожалуйста, какие конкретно законные правительства Вам было жаль, что их снесли при помощи США?


Любое.

----------


## Olkor

> - Например: воюет в Афганистане, защищая кровью своих солдат кровные интересы России...


Господи, чушь какая... Они там защищают свои интересы, а к нам наркоту гонят... Которую на маковых плантациях выращивают под руководством импортных специалистов.

----------


## Холостяк

Кстати, по Гражданской войне в России.., раз тут наш демагог и ее приплел.... Жертв было бы значительно меньше, если б не долбаное НАТО..., ээээ, вернее Антанта.., не полезла в Россию давить народ - который сражался за свою свободу. И в итоге - народ навалял этой Антанте и продажным "белым", под зад выгнал всю иностранщину и х шкурок... Тут всем стало понятно, что иностранцы и их шушара в России это не народ, а явное меньшинство стремящееся быть у власти - будь то с иностранцыми, будь там с царем.., им все равно И народ их не поддержал. Конечно это стоило не малых жертв, но вариант который сейчас обкатывают, тогда не прошел.... Так же жертв было бы меньше если б церковь не начало войну против своего же народа, а поддержало тех при ком она классно жировала. Если посмотреть царские празднества - среди зажравшихся царей-бояр тусят и брюхатые церковники... Жерт было бы меньше, если б так просто отдавали свою власть жирующие продажные шкуры. Сейчас власть так же не отдадут. Будут давить всех и вся - всех людей, не гнушаясь ни чем. 
Сейчас в России вообще ситуация такова, что лучше бы НАТО эту страну оккупировало - прикроют этот чиновьичье-криминальный бардак. Народу  все равно защищать нечего, так как все эти чиновники-алигархи в одном лице все себе давно себе прибрали, жируют и ссут народу в уши и глаза про "свободу" и рассказывают про ужасы сталинизма, хотя ужасы уже давно у нас за окном....: простой народ.., старики...., вояки все уже давно в жопе живут и просто выживают как в военные годы. Вот придут оккупационные власти, поставят блокпосты, которые честнее наших гаишников..., создадут марионеточную армию в которой командиры не будут воровать все подряд и не будет дедовщины - так как этой хрени ни в одной стране НАТО - НЕТ!!!

----------


## Иваныч

> - За что же любить узурпатора, убийцу и тирана??
> 
> - Чуть подольше. Советский Союз начал Вторую Мировую войну рука об руку с Гитлером всего лишь на 17 дней позже, - 17 сентября 1939 года. 
> 
> - Они настоящие злодеи, хотели заступиться за Польшу, которую Сталин с Гитлером разорвали напополам! 
> 
> - Ну, эту войну Сталин намеревался выиграть с самого начала планирования её, правда, надеясь на другие результаты.
> 
> - С 23 августа 1939 года по 22 июня 1941 года Советский Союз и нацистская Германия - друзья и союзники!
> ...



А Вы оказывается мотёрый русофоб.

Не пишите чепухи,организаторы и вдохновители 2 МВ войны еврейские финансовые круги.
Это уже давно всем известно.

Признайся боишся Россию,на НАТУ надеешься,думаешь конец ей.
Это НАТУ конец.
Рынок спасай,капец вашему рынку приходит.
Отпечатали бумажки,работать придётся,никуда не денетесь.

----------


## APKAH

> Впрочем, если удастся страну порвать изнутри и расколоть как ССР на мелкие фракции это на западе тоже всех устроит.


Не просто устроит, это цель номер 1. Тактика разделения успешно применяется. Хороший пример Югославия, вначале отделили Словению, далее Хорватию, Боснию и Герциговину, Македонию, чуть позже Черногорию и Косово. На некоторых картах упрямо отделена Воеводина. Разделяй и властвую  :Rolleyes:

----------


## FLOGGER

> - Например: воюет в Афганистане, защищая кровью своих солдат кровные интересы России...


Ну, этого от Вас я не ожидал! Михаил, это сколько ж надо было выпить, чтобы представить себе, что США *ПРОЛИВАЕТ КРОВЬ СВОИХ СОЛДАТ, ЗАЩИЩАЯ КРОВНЫЕ ИНТЕРЕСЫ РОССИИ???*
Это ж просто бред горячечный!
 Вы серьезно *так* думаете или считаете тут всех идиотами?

----------


## Иваныч

> - Боже!! Да неужели когда-либо осмелятся США бомбить Россию?? Или нэньку Украину?! Да ни в жисть! 
> Дорогой т-щ, даже паранойя должна иметь некие разумные границы, сравнить Путина с Саддамом или Каддафи, - мне например, столько никогда не выпить!


Про ЮО слышали,так вот грузинов подготовили к войне США  и Израйль,и делали это грузины под командованием американских "советников".

----------


## Иваныч

> Ну, этого от Вас я не ожидал! Михаил, это сколько ж надо было выпить, чтобы представить себе, что США *ПРОЛИВАЕТ КРОВЬ СВОИХ СОЛДАТ, ЗАЩИЩАЯ КРОВНЫЕ ИНТЕРЕСЫ РОССИИ???*
> Это ж просто бред горячечный!
>  Вы серьезно *так* думаете или считаете тут всех идиотами?


Он не считает,он наслаждается сегодняшней слабостью России,только так многие думали.Последний Буш и придурок Саакашвилли.

----------


## juky-puky

> Зря улыбаетесь. Нанесение удара по России может быть осуществлено как только будет окончательно перекуплена политическая и военная элита страны.


- ЗАЧЕМ?? Зачем США наносить ядерный удар по России, если после этого удара она достается Китаю со всеми её кладовыми полезных ископаемых на сотни триллионов долларов и огромные её территории тоже достанутся Китаю, *потому, что больше никто на свете их не сможет освоить!!?*
*Зачем США делать китайцам, своим главным соперникам на мировой арене на следующие 200 лет такой драгоценный подарок?!* 



> Впрочем, если удастся страну порвать изнутри и расколоть как ССР на мелкие фракции это на западе тоже всех устроит.


- Это никого не устроит ни в США ни на Западе: никому на хрен не нужен распад страны, владеющей тысячами ядерных боеголовок; никому не нужны миллионы голодных и несчастных, которые хлынут на Запад, просто в поисках куска хлеба; и, повторяю: никто ни в США, ни на Западе не собирается делать таких подарков Китаю!

Народ, Вы настолько замордованы официальной пропагандой, создаваемым искусственно "образом врага" и "осаждённой крепости", что совершенно не желаете мыслить критически. *Нынешняя Россия ни сегодня, ни в обозримом будущем никакой реальной угрозы для США не представляет.* Более того: кроме как накладывать вето в ООН на американские проекты, Россия больше ничего сделать не в силах. Поэтому с точки зрения США "наносить по ней ядерные удары", "разрывать её на куски" - это категорически не в интересах США. Т.е. *не потому, что США так любят Россию, просто от её распада и разгрома они не получат абсолютно ничего, кроме вреда для себя.* Это понимают прекрасно в Вашингтоне, это отлично понимают и в Кремле. А все понты из Кремля в сторону Белого дома - это для внутреннего потребления, для граждан России, чтобы знали, что у них есть один-единственный заступник перед Мировым Злом, одна "надёжа и опора - Государь" - Путин Владимир Владимирович!
И пусть свирепствует коррупция, пусть все его друзья стали давно долларовыми миллиардерами, - "лишь бы не было войны"! 
А хорошему человеку всё можно простить...  :Wink:

----------


## Olkor

> Вот придут оккупационные власти, поставят блокпосты, которые честнее наших гаишников..., создадут марионеточную армию в которой командиры не будут воровать все подряд и не будет дедовщины - так как этой хрени ни в одной стране НАТО - НЕТ!!!


Это уже проходили

----------


## FLOGGER

> Про ЮО слышали,так вот грузинов подготовили к войне США  и Израйль,и делали это грузины под командованием американских "советников".


А почему Вы считаете, что Грузия не могла попросить чьей-либо помощи в организации своей армии? Наши советники тоже в свое время помогали разным странам в организации ВС этих стран.

----------


## juky-puky

> Ну, этого от Вас я не ожидал! Михаил, это сколько ж надо было выпить, чтобы представить себе, что США *ПРОЛИВАЕТ КРОВЬ СВОИХ СОЛДАТ, ЗАЩИЩАЯ КРОВНЫЕ ИНТЕРЕСЫ РОССИИ???*
> Это ж просто бред горячечный!
>  Вы серьезно *так* думаете или считаете тут всех идиотами?


- Разумеется, воюя в Афганистане, США думают, естественно, о своих интересах борьбы с исламским фундаменталистами, а защищают Россию *попутно*. Но тем не менее, факт остаётся фактом: пролитая кровь американских и натовских солдат в Афганистане защищает сегодня кровные интересы России.
Вспомните, что было, когда Талибан захватил Афганистан?! Как из-последних сил (тогда их было немного) Россия помогала Северному Альянсу?! Как Ахмад Шах Масуд, до этого злейший враг СССР, воевавший с ним все годы, вдруг стал чуть  ли не героем Советского Союза! Как ваххабиты начали устраивать сеть школ в бывших советских республиках Средней Азии, как стали создавать там подпольные исламские боевые отряды для свержения местных саддамов и каддафи, прямо надо сказать, не очень чистых людей, но захват власти там исламистами был абсолютно против интересов России и Россия начала там поставлять не только технику, но и посылать своих солдат и офицеров на подавление выступлений исласких вооружённых формирований - а всё пёрло с юга, из Афгана и его окрестностей! 

*Вы это забыли, или не знали?*

Не дай Бог, если США и НАТО уйдут сейчас из Афгана, Талибан его немедля захватит и попрёт, - куда, Вы полагаете?! ОПЯТЬ НА СЕВЕР! 
И что тогда будет? *Таджики, узбеки и туркмены не устоят перед напором исламистов с юга - и какая ситуация тогда развернётся для России??* 
Две чеченских войны тогда покажутся пикниками...

----------


## Иваныч

> - ЗАЧЕМ?? Зачем США наносить ядерный удар по России, если после этого удара она достается Китаю со всеми её кладовыми полезных ископаемых на сотни триллионов долларов и огромные её территории тоже достанутся Китаю, *потому, что больше никто на свете их не сможет освоить!!?*
> *Зачем США делать китайцам, своим главным соперникам на мировой арене на следующие 200 лет такой драгоценный подарок?!* 
> 
> - Это никого не устроит ни в США ни на Западе: никому на хрен не нужен распад страны, владеющей тысячами ядерных боеголовок; никому не нужны миллионы голодных и несчастных, которые хлынут на Запад, просто в поисках куска хлеба; и, повторяю: никто ни в США, ни на Западе не собирается делать таких подарков Китаю!
> 
> Народ, Вы настолько замордованы официальной пропагандой, создаваемым искусственно "образом врага" и "осаждённой крепости", что совершенно не желаете мыслить критически. *Нынешняя Россия ни сегодня, ни в обозримом будущем никакой реальной угрозы для США не представляет.* Более того: кроме как накладывать вето в ООН на американские проекты, Россия больше ничего сделать не в силах. Поэтому с точки зрения США "наносить по ней ядерные удары", "разрывать её на куски" - это категорически не в интересах США. Т.е. *не потому, что США так любят Россию, просто от её распада и разгрома они не получат абсолютно ничего, кроме вреда для себя.* Это понимают прекрасно в Вашингтоне, это отлично понимают и в Кремле. А все понты из Кремля в сторону Белого дома - это для внутреннего потребления, для граждан России, чтобы знали, что у них есть один-единственный заступник перед Мировым Злом, одна "надёжа и опора - Государь" - Путин Владимир Владимирович!
> И пусть свирепствует коррупция, пусть все его друзья стали давно долларовыми миллиардерами, - "лишь бы не было войны"! 
> А хорошему человеку всё можно простить...


Сила в правде,а не в пропаганде.
А правда она суровая,как её не искажай она уже пробилась.
Доллар загибается.штаты загибаются.Некому будет за Израйль вступиться,сдадут штаты Израйль.Своя рубашка ближе к телу.
НАТУ евро валит.Надо деньги рисовать,а не могут.
За Грецию надо платить,а не чем.
Всё экономика долговых пирамид заканчивается,пора по долгам платить.
Мировым халявщикам конец приходит.
А с Россией ничего не будет,не то проходили.

----------


## juky-puky

> Это с Вашей точки зрения. С моей-нет.
> 
> Предоставьте с этим вопросом разобраться самим корейцам.


- КАК??!! Вам и Ким Чен Ир нравится????? Да-аааа...  :Biggrin:  Но это уже совсем несерьёзно, Вы же просвещённый человек, кажись...  :Redface: 
Хуже Ким Чон Ира на этой планете из руководителей государств, пожалуй, никого и нет... Каддафи по сравнению с ним - просто мать Тереза...  :Rolleyes: 

У меня тайм-аут...

----------


## APKAH

> - Ага, США, вконец ошизев, только и думают, как бы столкнуть лбами своих ближайших союзников на Ближнем Востоке - Турцию (члена НАТО, между прочим) и Израиль!


 "Дружба дружбой, а денежки врозь", как то же надо доллар поднимать... с Ираном не захотели воевать, значит будете воевать с другими, с кем - вам найдут ваши любимые друзья  :Rolleyes:

----------


## FLOGGER

Я не понял: Вы считаете, что США полезли в Афганистан *ради чего?*
 Как-то в Вашем ответе это не прозвучало.

----------


## Иваныч

> А почему Вы считаете, что Грузия не могла попросить чьей-либо помощи в организации своей армии? Наши советники тоже в свое время помогали разным странам в организации ВС этих стран.


Грузия не могла.Грузины не самостоятельны,на содержание они.
Чего им скажут,то и делают.

----------


## Иваныч

> - КАК??!! Вам и Ким Чен Ир нравится????? Да-аааа...  Но это уже совсем несерьёзно, Вы же просвещённый человек, кажись... 
> Хуже Ким Чон Ира на этой планете из руководителей государств, пожалуй, никого и нет... Каддафи по сравнению с ним - просто мать Тереза... 
> 
> У меня тайм-аут...


Нормальный мужчина.
Молодец!
Бомбу сделал,целоваться с НАТОйцами не ездил.
Всё,бомба есть,уважать придётся.
Сила в бомбе.

----------


## FLOGGER

> - КАК??!! Вам и Ким Чен Ир нравится????? Да-аааа...  Но это уже совсем несерьёзно, Вы же просвещённый человек, кажись...


Михаил, Вы продолжаете меня удивлять! При чем здесь "нравится-не нравится"??? Я говорю о межгосударственных отношениях, о демократии, если хотите. А Вы мне толкуете логику бандита: не нравится мне вон тот мужик-пойду от3,14...жу его.



> Хуже Ким Чон Ира на этой планете из руководителей государств, пожалуй, никого и нет... Каддафи по сравнению с ним - просто мать Тереза...


Чтобы делать такие выводы нужно пожить там и там и сравнить.
Кстати, как там дела в Ираке? Я отлично помню, какой визг тогда стоял в "демократических" странах по поводу мифического ОМП и какой Саддам изверг! И вершина западной демократии-выложенное видео повешения Хуссейна! 
 Какой там теперь порядок? Сколько амеры там народу положили своего и иракского? Чего добились, там теперь мир и покой? Лучше, чем при Хуссейне? Или как и было: лучше одним, хуже другим? Только они местами поменялись?

----------


## Иваныч

> - Разумеется, воюя в Афганистане, США думают, естественно, о своих интересах борьбы с исламским фундаменталистами, а защищают Россию *попутно*. Но тем не менее, факт остаётся фактом: пролитая кровь американских и натовских солдат в Афганистане защищает сегодня кровные интересы России.
> Вспомните, что было, когда Талибан захватил Афганистан?! Как из-последних сил (тогда их было немного) Россия помогала Северному Альянсу?! Как Ахмад Шах Масуд, до этого злейший враг СССР, воевавший с ним все годы, вдруг стал чуть  ли не героем Советского Союза! Как ваххабиты начали устраивать сеть школ в бывших советских республиках Средней Азии, как стали создавать там подпольные исламские боевые отряды для свержения местных саддамов и каддафи, прямо надо сказать, не очень чистых людей, но захват власти там исламистами был абсолютно против интересов России и Россия начала там поставлять не только технику, но и посылать своих солдат и офицеров на подавление выступлений исласких вооружённых формирований - а всё пёрло с юга, из Афгана и его окрестностей! 
> 
> *Вы это забыли, или не знали?*
> 
> Не дай Бог, если США и НАТО уйдут сейчас из Афгана, Талибан его немедля захватит и попрёт, - куда, Вы полагаете?! ОПЯТЬ НА СЕВЕР! 
> И что тогда будет? *Таджики, узбеки и туркмены не устоят перед напором исламистов с юга - и какая ситуация тогда развернётся для России??* 
> Две чеченских войны тогда покажутся пикниками...


Демагогия.От афганской наркоты умирает на порядки больше.
США при помощи афганского героина ведёт войну с Россией.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Грузия не могла.Грузины не самостоятельны,на содержание они.
> Чего им скажут,то и делают.


Вы не хотите или не можете ответить по существу? Я спросил:" почему Вы считаете, что Грузия не могла попросить чьей-либо помощи в организации своей армии?" А Вы мне про какое-то содержание...
Вы действительно считаете, что это Штаты натравили Грузию на Россию? Если да, то зачем???

----------


## Chizh

> "Коалиция" Гитлера взрастила и на СССР натравила.


От Ваших слов веет чем-то ветхо-советским.
Вы видимо про ленд-лиз забыли напрочь. Про войны на разных континентах и не говорю.

----------


## Chizh

> Если быть еще точным - в Великой Отечественной войне одержал победу СССР, а вот во Второй мировой войне - победила Антигитлеровская коалиция.


Верно.
Но если быть совсем точным, то ВОВ это эпизод 2-й мировой.

----------


## Chizh

> По задумкам того же управления так как Chizh должно думать все российское общество. Надеюсь ничего у них не получится


К сожалению на Руси традиционно сильны околонацоналистические взгляды и великорусский шовинизм, от чего и страдаем.

----------


## Chizh

> Кстати, по Гражданской войне в России.., раз тут наш демагог и ее приплел.... Жертв было бы значительно меньше, если б не долбаное НАТО..., ээээ, вернее Антанта.., не полезла в Россию давить народ - который сражался за свою свободу. И в итоге - народ навалял этой Антанте и продажным "белым", под зад выгнал всю иностранщину и х шкурок...


В про "свободу" это про какую? Про красный террор? 

Также можно и про красных сказать.
Если бы не устроили революцию, тысячи, если не миллионы жизней бы не сгубили.




> Тут всем стало понятно, что иностранцы и их шушара в России это не народ, а явное меньшинство стремящееся быть у власти - будь то с иностранцыми, будь там с царем.., им все равно И народ их не поддержал. Конечно это стоило не малых жертв, но вариант который сейчас обкатывают, тогда не прошел.... Так же жертв было бы меньше если б церковь не начало войну против своего же народа, а поддержало тех при ком она классно жировала. Если посмотреть царские празднества - среди зажравшихся царей-бояр тусят и брюхатые церковники... Жерт было бы меньше, если б так просто отдавали свою власть жирующие продажные шкуры. Сейчас власть так же не отдадут. Будут давить всех и вся - всех людей, не гнушаясь ни чем. 
> Сейчас в России вообще ситуация такова, что лучше бы НАТО эту страну оккупировало - прикроют этот чиновьичье-криминальный бардак. Народу  все равно защищать нечего, так как все эти чиновники-алигархи в одном лице все себе давно себе прибрали, жируют и ссут народу в уши и глаза про "свободу" и рассказывают про ужасы сталинизма, хотя ужасы уже давно у нас за окном....: простой народ.., старики...., вояки все уже давно в жопе живут и просто выживают как в военные годы. Вот придут оккупационные власти, поставят блокпосты, которые честнее наших гаишников..., создадут марионеточную армию в которой командиры не будут воровать все подряд и не будет дедовщины - так как этой хрени ни в одной стране НАТО - НЕТ!!!


Сколько излишних эмоций.
Успокойтесь, посчитайте до 100.  :)

----------


## Chizh

> Ну, этого от Вас я не ожидал! Михаил, это сколько ж надо было выпить, чтобы представить себе, что США *ПРОЛИВАЕТ КРОВЬ СВОИХ СОЛДАТ, ЗАЩИЩАЯ КРОВНЫЕ ИНТЕРЕСЫ РОССИИ???*
> Это ж просто бред горячечный!
>  Вы серьезно *так* думаете или считаете тут всех идиотами?


Что Вас в этом удивляет?
России выгодно что в Афгане разборки с талибами ведут США. Если бы не они, останавливать талибов пришлось бы нашим парням в Таджикистане.

----------


## 13th

> Что Вас в этом удивляет?
> России выгодно что в Афгане разборки с талибами ведут США. Если бы не они, останавливать талибов пришлось бы нашим парням в Таджикистане.


Кстати, на эту тему. 




> http://www.kp.ru/online/news/707555/
> 
> Интересы России и НАТО в Афганистане в перспективе совпадают
> Егор АРЕФЬЕВ — 23.07.2010 14:44 
> 
> Как пояснил начальник российского Генштаба Николай Макаров, долгосрочные интересы России и НАТО в Афганистане совпадают.
> 
> "В этом регионе долгосрочные интересы России и Альянса совпадают. Мы заинтересованы в успешных действиях многонациональной группировки", - указал генерал. 
> 
> При этом Макаров подчеркнул, что Москва реально помогает альянсу в Афганистане - в частности, обеспечением транзита военного имущества и персонала.

----------


## Иваныч



----------


## alexvolf

> - За что же любить узурпатора, убийцу и тирана??
> 
> - Чуть подольше. Советский Союз начал Вторую Мировую войну рука об руку с Гитлером всего лишь на 17 дней позже, - 17 сентября 1939 года. 
> 
> - Они настоящие злодеи, хотели заступиться за Польшу, которую Сталин с Гитлером разорвали напополам! 
> 
> - Ну, эту войну Сталин намеревался выиграть с самого начала планирования её, правда, надеясь на другие результаты.
> 
> - С 23 августа 1939 года по 22 июня 1941 года Советский Союз и нацистская Германия - друзья и союзники!
> ...


Юки
Вы,друг мой, без замполитов совсем от рук отбились в теплых краях...
Хто там заступился за Польшу? А... хотели или думали что хотят.Черед их наступил опосля ... помните Дюнкерк? Бежали от немцев аж миноноски бортами воду зачерпывали...
Что касается газетных  картинок-так дипломатия требует вежливости.Не 
забывайте кто руки-то жал Адольфу вплоть до 1939г,а в Мюнхене аж лобызаться лезли...

----------


## alexvolf

> Что Вас в этом удивляет?
> России выгодно что в Афгане разборки с талибами ведут США. Если бы не они, останавливать талибов пришлось бы нашим парням в Таджикистане.


Chizh
А кто Вам такое сказал, что в Афгане разборки с талибами? ...

----------


## Chizh

> Chizh
> А кто Вам такое сказал, что в Афгане разборки с талибами? ...


Для этого достаточно смотреть новости за крайние лет 10. :)
Лучше не только на русском языке, чтобы убрать идеологические перекосы.

----------


## Chizh

> Моя версия.Солдаты без командиров стадо.Если-бы грузинскими солдатами командовали грузины,они-бы организовали сопротивление.А грузинской армией командовали американцы,назовём их инструкторы.И гибнуть за Грузию не собирались,не кубинцы.
> Как только всё пошло не по плану,быстренько сбежали.Что осталось делать грузинским солдатам оставшимся без командиров.Разбежаться.


Вы эту свою версию грузинам расскажите.
А то они не догадываются. :)

----------


## alexvolf

> Для этого достаточно смотреть новости за крайние лет 10. :)
> Лучше не только на русском языке, чтобы убрать идеологические перекосы.


Новостные новости Вам еще не то покажут...
 Что касается Афгана,то американцы еще лет 10 будут охранять там свое
марионеточное правительство.Выборы же прошли "демократические" да вот одна беда -президента приходиться охранять от собственного народа... Кстати слово Талибан-на русский не переводили? А стоило...

----------


## Иваныч

> От Ваших слов веет чем-то ветхо-советским.
> Вы видимо про ленд-лиз забыли напрочь. Про войны на разных континентах и не говорю.


Ленд-лиз был позже,а сначала.

70 лет назад был дан старт величайшему побоищу в истории, которое профинансировали Федеральная резервная система США и Банк Англии

Недавняя резолюция Парламентской ассамблеи ОБСЕ, полностью уравнивающая роли Советского Союза и нацистской Германии в развязывании Второй мировой войны, кроме того, что имеет чисто прагматическую цель выкачать из России деньги на содержание некоторых обанкротившихся экономик, направлена на то, чтобы демонизировать Россию как правопреемницу СССР и подготовить правовую почву для лишения её права выступать против пересмотра итогов войны. Но если уж ставить проблему ответственности за развязывание войны, то для начала нужно ответить на ключевой вопрос: кто обеспечил приход нацистов к власти, кто направлял их по пути к мировой катастрофе? Вся предвоенная история Германии показывает, что обеспечению «нужного» политического курса служили управляемые финансовые потрясения, в которые, кстати, мир оказался ввергнут и сегодня. 

Ключевыми структурами, определявшими стратегию послевоенного развития Запада, были центральные финансовые институты Великобритании и США – Банк Англии и Федеральная резервная система (ФРС) - и связанные с ними финансово-промышленные организации, поставившие цель установить абсолютный контроль за финансовой системой Германии, чтобы управлять политическими процессами в Центральной Европе. В реализации этой стратегии можно выделить следующие этапы: 

1-ый: с 1919 по 1924 гг. - подготовка почвы для массировных американских финансовых вливаний в немецкую экономику; 

2-ой: с 1924 по 1929 гг. - установление контроля за финансовой системой Германии и финансовая поддержка национал-социализма; 

3-ий: с 1929 по 1933 гг. - провоцирование и развязывание глубокого финансово-экономического кризиса и обеспечение прихода нацистов к власти; 

4-ый: с 1933 по 1939 гг. – финансовое сотрудничество с нацистской властью и поддержка её экспансионистской внешней политики, направленной на подготовку и развязывание новой мировой войны. 

На первом этапе главными рычагами обеспечения проникновения американского капитала в Европу стали военные долги и тесно связанная с ними проблема германских репараций. После формального вступления США в первую мировую войну они предоставили союзникам (в первую очередь Англии и Франции) займы на сумму 8,8 млрд долл. Общая же сумма военной задолженности, включающая и займы, предоставленные США в 1919-1921 гг., составила более 11 млрд долл. Решить свои проблемы страны-должники пытались за счёт Германии, навязав ей огромную сумму и крайне тяжёлые условия выплаты репараций. Вызванное этим бегство немецких капиталов за границу и отказ от уплаты налогов привели к такому дефициту государственного бюджета, который мог быть покрыт только за счёт массового выпуска ничем не обеспеченных марок. Результатом этого стал коллапс германской валюты - «великая инфляция» 1923 г., составившая 578 512 %, когда за один доллар давали 4,2 трлн марок. Германские промышленники стали открыто саботировать все мероприятия по выплате репарационных обязательств, что спровоцировало в итоге известный «рурский кризис» – франко-бельгийскую оккупациию Рура в январе 1923 г. 

Именно этого ждали англо-американские правящие круги, чтобы, дав увязнуть Франции в затеваемой авантюре и доказав её неспособность решить проблему, взять инициативу в свои руки. Государственный секретарь США Юз указывал: «Надо выждать, когда Европа созреет для того, чтобы принять американское предложение». 

Новый проект разрабатывался в недрах «Дж.П.Морган и К&#186;» по указанию главы Банка Англии Монтегю Нормана. В основе его лежали идеи представителя «Дрезднер Банка» Ялмара Шахта, сформулированные им ещё в марте 1922 г. по предложению Джона Фостера Даллеса (будущего госсекретаря в кабинете президента Эйзенхауэра), юридического советника президента В.Вильсона на Парижской мирной конференции. Даллес передал эту записку главному доверенному лицу «Дж.П.Морган и К&#186;», после чего Дж.П.Морган рекомендовал Я.Шахта М.Норману, а последний – веймарским правителям. В декабре 1923 г. Я.Шахт станет управляющим Рейхсбанка и сыграет важнейшую роль в сближении англо-американских и немецких финансовых кругов. 

Летом 1924 г. данный проект, известный как «план Дауэса» (по имени председателя готовившего его комитета экспертов, американского банкира, директора одного из банков группы Моргана), был принят на Лондонской конференции. Он предусматривал снижение вдвое выплаты репараций и решал вопрос об источниках их покрытия. Однако главной задачей было обеспечение благоприятных условий для американских инвестиций, что было возможно только при стабилизации немецкой марки. Для этого план предусматривал предоставление Германии крупного займа на сумму 200 млн долл., половина из которых приходилась на банкирский дом Моргана. При этом англо-американские банки устанавливали контроль не только над переводом германских платежей, но и за бюджетом, системой денежного обращения и в значительной мере системой кредита страны. К августу 1924 г. старую немецкую марку заменили новой, финансовое положение Германии стабилизировалось, и, как писал исследователь Г.Д.Препарта, Веймарская республика была подготовлена к «самой живописной экономической помощи за всю историю, за которой последует самая горькая жатва в мировой истории» - «в финансовые жилы Германии неудержимым потоком хлынула американская кровь». 

Следствия этого не замедлили себя обнаружить. 

Во-первых, в силу того, что ежегодные выплаты репараций шли на покрытие суммы выплачиваемых союзниками долгов, сложился так называемый «абсурдный веймарский круг». Золото, которое Германия платила в виде военных репараций, продавалось, закладывалось и исчезало в США, откуда оно в виде «помощи» по плану возвращалось в Германию, которая отдавала его Англии и Франции, а те в свою очередь оплачивали им военный долг США. Последние, обложив его процентами, вновь направляли его Германии. В итоге все в Германии жили в долг, и было ясно, что в случае, если Уолл-стрит отзовёт свои займы, страна потерпит полное банкротство. 

Во-вторых, хотя формально кредиты выдавались для обеспечения выплат, речь шла фактически о восстановлении военно-промышленного потенциала страны. Дело в том, что за кредиты немцы расплачивались акциями предприятий, так что американский капитал стал активно интегрироваться в немецкую экономику. Общая сумма иностранных вложений в германскую промышленность за 1924-1929 гг. составила почти 63 млрд золотых марок (30 млрд приходилось на займы), а выплата репараций – 10 млрд марок. 70% финансовых поступлений обеспечивали банкиры США, большей частью банки Дж.П.Моргана. В итоге уже в 1929 г. германская промышленность вышла на второе место в мире, но в значительной мере она находилась в руках ведущих американских финансово-промышленных групп. 

Так, «И.Г.Фарбениндустри», этот основной поставщик германской военной машины, на 45% финансировавший избирательную кампанию Гитлера в 1930 г., находился под контролем рокфеллеровской «Стандарт Ойл». Морганы через «Дженерал электрик» контролировали германскую радио- и электротехническую промышленность в лице АЭГ и «Сименс» (к 1933 г. 30% акций АЭГ принадлежали «Дженерал электрик»), через компанию связи ИТТ - 40% телефонной сети Германии, кроме этого им принадлежали 30% акций авиастроительной фирмы «Фокке-Вульф». Над «Опелем» был установлен контроль со стороны «Дженерал моторс», принадлежавший семье Дюпона. Генри Форд контролировал 100% акций концерна «Фольксваген». В 1926 г. при участии рокфеллеровского банка «Дилон Рид и К&#186;» возникла вторая по величине после «И.Г.Фарбениндустри» промышленная монополия Германии - металлургический концерн «Ферейнигте штальверке» (Стальной трест) Тиссена, Флика, Вольфа и Феглера и др. 

Американское сотрудничество с немецким военно-промышленным комплексом было настолько интенсивным и всепроникающим, что к 1933 г. под контролем американского финансового капитала оказались ключевые отрасли германской промышленности и такие крупные банки, как «Дойче Банк», «Дрезднер Банк», «Донат Банк» и др. 

Одновременно готовилась и та политическая сила, которая призвана была сыграть решающую роль в реализации англо-американских планов. Речь идёт о финансировании нацистской партии и лично А.Гитлера. 

Как писал в своих мемуарах бывший канцлер Германии Брюнинг, начиная с 1923 г., Гитлер получал крупные суммы из-за рубежа. Откуда они шли неизвестно, но поступали через швейцарские и шведские банки. Известно также, что в 1922 г. в Мюнхене состоялась встреча А.Гитлера с военным атташе США в Германии капитаном Трумэном Смитом, составившим о ней подробное донесение вашингтонскому начальству (в Управление военной разведки), в котором он высоко отзывался о Гитлере. Именно через Смита в круг знакомых Гитлера был введён Эрнст Франц Зедгвик Ганфштенгль (Путци), выпускник Гарвардского университета, сыгравший важную роль в формировании А. Гитлера как политика, оказавший ему значительную финансовую поддержку и обеспечивший ему знакомство и связи с высокопоставленными британскими деятелями. 

Гитлера готовили к большой политике, однако, пока в Германии царило процветание, его партия оставалась на периферии общественной жизни. Положение резко меняется с началом кризиса. 

С осени 1929 г. после спровоцированного ФРС краха американской фондовой биржи начинает осуществляться третий этап стратегии англо-американских финансовых кругов. 

ФРС и банкирский дом Моргана принимают решение прекратить кредитование Германии, инспирировав банковский кризис и экономическую депрессию в Центральной Европе. В сентябре 1931 г. Англия отказалась от золотого стандарта, сознательно разрушив международную систему платежей и полностью перекрыв финансовый кислород Веймарской республике. 

Зато с НСДАП происходит финансовое чудо: в сентябре 1930 г. в результате крупных пожертвований Тиссена, «И.Г. Фарбениндустри» и Кирдорфа партия получает 6,4 млн. голосов, занимает второе место в Рейхстаге, после чего активизируются щедрые вливания из-за рубежа. Основным связующим звеном между крупнейшими немецкими промышленниками и зарубежными финансистами становится Я.Шахт.

4 января 1932 г. состоялась встреча крупнейшего английского финансиста М. Нормана с А.Гитлером и фон Папеном, на которой было заключено тайное соглашение о финансировании НСДАП. На этой встрече присутствовали также и американские политики братья Даллесы, о чём не любят упоминать их биографы. А 14 января 1933 г. состоялась встреча Гитлера со Шрёдером, Папеном и Кеплером, где программа Гитлера была полностью одобрена. Именно здесь был окончательно решён вопрос о передаче власти нацистам, и 30 января Гитлер становится рейхсканцлером. Теперь начинается реализация четвертого этапа стратегии. 

Отношение англо-американских правящих кругов к новому правительству стало крайней благожелательным. Когда Гитлер отказался платить репарации, что, естественно, поставило под вопрос выплату военных долгов, ни Англия, ни Франция не предъявили ему претензий по поводу платежей. Более того, после поездки поставленного вновь во главе Рейхсбанка Я.Шахта в США в мае 1933 г. и его встречи с президентом и крупнейшими банкирами с Уолл-стрит Америка выделила Германии новые кредиты на общую сумму в 1 млрд. долл. А в июне во время поездки в Лондон и встречи с М.Норманом Шахт добивается предоставления английского займа в 2 млрд. долл. и сокращения, а потом и прекращения платежей по старым займам. Таким образом, нацисты получили то, чего не могли добиться прежние правительства. 

Летом 1934 г. Британия заключила англо-германское трансфертное соглашение, ставшее одной из основ британской политики по отношению к Третьему рейху, и к концу 30-х годов Германия превращается в основного торгового партнёра Англии. Банк Шрёдера превращается в главного агента Германии в Великобритании, а в 1936 г. его отделение в Нью-Йорке объединяется с домом Рокфеллеров для создания инвестиционного банка «Шрёдер, Рокфеллер и К&#186;», который журнал «Таймс» назвал «экономическим пропагандистом оси Берлин-Рим». Как признавался сам Гитлер, свой четырёхлетний план он задумал на финансовом основании зарубежного кредита, поэтому он никогда не внушал ему ни малейшей тревоги. 

В августе 1934 г. американская «Стандарт Ойл» приобрела в Германии 730 тыс. акров земли и построила крупные нефтеперерабатывающие заводы, которые снабжали нацистов нефтью. Тогда же в Германию из США было доставлено тайно самое современное оборудование для авиационных заводов, на котором начнётся производство немецких самолетов. От американских фирм «Пратт и Уитни», «Дуглас», «Бендикс Авмэйшн» Германия получила большое количество военных патентов, и по американским технологиям строился «Юнкерс-87». К 1941 г., когда во всю бушевала Вторая мировая война, американские инвестиции в экономику Германии составили 475 млн. долл. «Стандарт Ойл» вложила в неё 120 млн, «Дженерал моторс» – 35 млн, ИТТ – 30 млн, а «Форд» – 17,5 млн. 

Теснейшее финансово-экономическое сотрудничество англо-американских и нацистских деловых кругов и было тем фоном, на котором в 30-х годах проводилась политика умиротворения агрессора, приведшая к Второй мировой войне. 

Сегодня, когда мировая финансовая верхушка приступила к реализации плана «Великая депрессия - 2» с последующим переходом к «новому мировому порядку», выявление её ключевой роли в организации преступлений против человечества становится первостепенной задачей.

ЮРИЙ РУБЦОВ.

----------


## Chizh

> Новостные новости Вам еще не то покажут...
>  Что касается Афгана,то американцы еще лет 10 будут охранять там свое
> марионеточное правительство.Выборы же прошли "демократические" да вот одна беда -президента приходиться охранять от собственного народа... Кстати слово Талибан-на русский не переводили? А стоило...


Я знаю как переводится Талибан. Только от этого смысл борьбы с ним не уменьшается.

----------


## alexvolf

> Ленд-лиз был позже,а сначала.


Иваныч
Бесполезно... Не тот сегодня курсант пошел...Козлят и козлят при посадке...(из классика) тчк

----------


## Chizh

> Ленд-лиз был позже,а сначала.


Прежде чем читать чью-то параною, вы не задумывались о том зачем США при таком раскладе нужно было помогать СССР?

----------


## alexvolf

> Я знаю как переводится Талибан. Только от этого смысл борьбы с ним не уменьшается.


А кто бореться-то? Народное- не трожь говна-вонять не будет...

----------


## Chizh

> Иваныч
> Бесполезно... Не тот сегодня курсант пошел...Козлят и козлят при посадке...(из классика) тчк


Понятно.
Товарищи инструкторы безнадежно застряли в совке.

----------


## alexvolf

> Прежде чем читать чью-то параною, вы не задумывались о том зачем США при таком раскладе нужно было помогать СССР?


 Деньги-миром правят деньги.Читайте переписку т.Сталина с Рузвельтом
и буржуем Черчеллем.Второй только и уповал на Сталина,хотя и не навидел до мозга костей коммунистов...

----------


## Иваныч

> Вы эту свою версию грузинам расскажите.
> А то они не догадываются. :)


Они точно это знают.

----------


## Chizh

> А кто бореться-то? Народное- не трожь говна-вонять не будет...


Я думаю что многие власть придержащие в конце 20-го века в тайне на это надеялись. Ан нет талибы сами полезли и в Таджикистан и даже на Кавказ. Или уже забыли?
http://commi.narod.ru/txt/2001/0402.htm

----------


## Chizh

> Они точно это знают.


Уверен что нет. :)

----------


## Chizh

> Деньги-миром правят деньги.Читайте переписку т.Сталина с Рузвельтом
> и буржуем Черчеллем.Второй только и уповал на Сталина,хотя и не навидел до мозга костей коммунистов...


А при чем здесь деньги и ленд-лиз?

----------


## alexvolf

> Понятно.
> Товарищи инструкторы безнадежно застряли в совке.



Chizh
  Совок-это лопатка с загнутыми кверху боковыми краями для зачерпывания,ссыпки,пересы  пки (Толковый словарь русского языка.Д.Ушакова).

----------


## FLOGGER

> Что Вас в этом удивляет?


Повторю еще раз. Меня удивляет вот это заявление: "США ПРОЛИВАЕТ КРОВЬ СВОИХ СОЛДАТ, ЗАЩИЩАЯ КРОВНЫЕ ИНТЕРЕСЫ РОССИИ". Если бы человек пояснил, что он не так выразился, я бы понял. Но упорное настаивание на этом домысле меня удивляет. Приведите еще пример, когда б амеры проливали *свою* кровь за чьи-то еще интересы? Одно дело, что это может быть РФ выгодно сейчас, и совсем другое дело заявить, что амеры там воюют за нас. В лучшем случае это словоблудие, в худшем-неумелый, дешевый агитпроп.

----------


## alexvolf

> А при чем здесь деньги и ленд-лиз?


Вы,чего думаете америка -Сталину за спасибо тушенку с яичным порошком через океан возила? Золотом,друг мой,золотом товарищ Сталин платил Рузвельту-не бумагой, а драгметаллом с Колымы...

----------


## alexvolf

> Я думаю что многие власть придержащие в конце 20-го века в тайне на это надеялись. Ан нет талибы сами полезли и в Таджикистан и даже на Кавказ. Или уже забыли?
> http://commi.narod.ru/txt/2001/0402.htm


 Миграция друг мой,миграция. Помните у Высоцкого- " У нас граница открыта,как ворота Кремля..."

----------


## Иваныч

> Прежде чем читать чью-то параною, вы не задумывались о том зачем США при таком раскладе нужно было помогать СССР?


Вы готовы это опровергнуть?
Как можно опровергнуть прадву.Правду можно сфальсифицировать.

Неужели и правда не понимаете зачем помогали СССР?
Чтобы разгромить Гитлера.

----------


## Chizh

> Вы,чего думаете америка -Сталину за спасибо тушенку с яичным порошком через океан возила? Золотом,друг мой,золотом товарищ Сталин платил Рузвельту-не бумагой, а драгметаллом с Колымы...


Начинаются советские легенды.
Вы бы сначала почитали про условия ленд-лиза. За потерянное оружие никакой платы не требовалось, оставшееся после войны нужно было либо вернуть, либо оплатить.

----------


## Chizh

> Вы готовы это опровергнуть?


Зачем?
Вы опровергаете то что пишут на заборе неадекватные люди?




> Как можно опровергнуть прадву.Правду можно сфальсифицировать.


То что сфальсифицировано, к правде имеет весьма отдаленное отношение.




> Неужели и правда не понимаете зачем помогали СССР?
> Чтобы разгромить Гитлера.


Именно.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Прежде чем читать чью-то параною,


Т. е. Вы считаете, что то, что опубликовал здесь Иваныч-это все брехня или, как Вы выразились "паранойя"? На самом деле все было по-другому?

----------


## alexvolf

> Начинаются советские легенды.
> Вы бы сначала почитали про условия ленд-лиза. За потерянное оружие никакой платы не требовалось, оставшееся после войны нужно было либо вернуть, либо оплатить.


Chizh
И Вам того-же... Читайте- 1)о поднятии  англичанами крейсера "Единбург" на борту коего золота было немерено.Кригмарине торпеду в бок засадили 
в Белом море при выходе из Мурмана.
2) О договоренности между Горбачем и Рейганом на Майорике -о возврате СССР оставшегося долга за ваш так называемый  лиз из Ленда...

----------


## Chizh

> Т. е. Вы считаете, что то, что опубликовал здесь Иваныч-это все брехня или, как Вы выразились "паранойя"? На самом деле все было по-другому?


Я не готов и не собираюсь оспаривать цифры и изложенные факты, но вот финальная фраза хорошо демонстрирует ангажированность писателя.




> Сегодня, когда мировая финансовая верхушка приступила к реализации плана «Великая депрессия - 2» с последующим переходом к «новому мировому порядку», выявление её ключевой роли в организации преступлений против человечества становится первостепенной задачей.


Без комментариев.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Начинаются советские легенды.


А утопленный крейсер, простите, забыл название, битком набитый золотом-это тоже "советская легенда"?

----------


## Иваныч

> В про "свободу" это про какую? Про красный террор? 
> 
> Также можно и про красных сказать.
> Если бы не устроили революцию, тысячи, если не миллионы жизней бы не сгубили.
> 
> 
> Сколько излишних эмоций.
> Успокойтесь, посчитайте до 100.  :)


ВЫ про какую революцию речь ведёте,наверное про ту,которую Франция с Англией устроила.
А Россия за них воевала,а они её кинули,в лице Николая2.

----------


## FLOGGER

> фраза хорошо демонстрирует ангажированность писателя.


(Быстренько, очень рано встаю) А Вы считаете, что источники, к которым Вы припадаете, никем не ангажированы?

----------


## Chizh

> Chizh
> И Вам того-же... Читайте- 1)о поднятии  англичанами крейсера "Единбург" на борту коего золота было немерено.Кригмарине торпеду в бок засадили 
> в Белом море при выходе из Мурмана.


Понятно, что Вы не очень в теме.




> 2) О договоренности между Горбачем и Рейганом на Майорике -о возврате СССР оставшегося долга за ваш так называемый  лиз из Ленда...


Почитайте:



> Объём американских поставок по ленд-лизу составил около 11 млрд долларов США. Согласно закону о ленд-лизе, оплате подлежала только уцелевшая в ходе войны техника; для согласования итоговой суммы, сразу по окончании войны начались советско-американские переговоры. На переговорах 1948 г. советские представители согласились выплатить лишь незначительную сумму и встретили прогнозируемый отказ американской стороны. Переговоры 1949 г. тоже ни к чему не привели. В 1951 г. американцы дважды снижали сумму платежа, которая стала равняться $800 млн, однако советская сторона соглашалась уплатить только $300 млн[43]. По мнению советского правительства, расчёт должен был вестись не в соответствии с реальной задолженностью, а на основе прецедента. Этим прецедентом должны были стать пропорции при определении долга между США и Великобританией, которые был закреплены ещё в марте 1946 г.
> Соглашение с СССР о порядке погашения долгов по ленд-лизу было заключено лишь в 1972 году[44]. По этому соглашению СССР обязался до 2001 г. заплатить $722 млн, включая проценты. К июлю 1973 г. были осуществлены три платежа на общую сумму $48 млн, после чего выплаты были прекращены в связи с вводом американской стороной дискриминационных мер в торговле с СССР (Поправка Джексона — Вэника). В июне 1990 г. в ходе переговоров президентов США и СССР стороны вернулись к обсуждению долга.[45] Был установлен новый срок окончательного погашения задолженности — 2030 г., и сумма — $674 млн.[46]
> После распада СССР долг за помощь был переоформлен на Россию (Ельцин, Козырев), по состоянию на 2003-й год Россия должна примерно 100 млн американских долларов. [47][48]
> Таким образом, из общего объёма американских поставок по ленд лизу в $11 млрд долларов СССР, а затем Россией, было признано, а затем частично оплачено, $722 млн, или около 7 %.


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9B%...BB%D0%B8%D0%B7

О значении ленд-лиза.
http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/mpapps/pag...00/6248720.stm

----------


## Chizh

> (Быстренько, очень рано встаю) А Вы считаете, что источники, к которым Вы припадаете, никем не ангажированы?


Нет, не считаю. 
Но степень ангажированности в ряде случае видна невооруженным глазом.

----------


## Chizh

> А утопленный крейсер, простите, забыл название, битком набитый золотом-это тоже "советская легенда"?


Крейсер не легенда.
Легенда в получении прямой финансовой прибыли США от ленд-лиза.

----------


## Иваныч

> Я не готов и не собираюсь оспаривать цифры и изложенные факты, но вот финальная фраза хорошо демонстрирует ангажированность писателя.
> 
> 
> Без комментариев.


А если к вашим постам присмотреться,то это  даже не ангажированность,а сплошной фальсификат.

----------


## alexvolf

Иваныч
Почему никто из нонешных миллиардеров не отмечает  февраль 1917? Ведь революцию-то в Россеи устроили буржуи,да власть поделить за полгода не смогли.
Пришлось Ильичу брать ситуацию в свои руки,да вот беда была одна- ворота в Зимний на замок закрыли- пришлось матросов приглашать,те в знак согласия и бабахнули из Аврориной дюймовки...

----------


## Chizh

> ВЫ про какую революцию речь ведёте,наверное про ту,которую Франция с Англией устроила.
> А Россия за них воевала,а они её кинули,в лице Николая2.


Нет, я про доморощенную, большевистскую.

----------


## Chizh

> А если к вашим постам присмотреться,то это  даже не ангажированность,а сплошной фальсификат.


Извините, но мне до ваших пропагандистских талантов далеко. :)

----------


## Иваныч

> Крейсер не легенда.
> Легенда в получении прибыли США от ленд-лиза.


Кровью наролы СССР заплатили,за свободу Европы,кровью миллионов.

----------


## Chizh

> Кровью наролы СССР заплатили,за свободу Европы,кровью миллионов.


Все платили кровью и США тоже.

----------


## alexvolf

> Понятно, что Вы не очень в теме.
> 
> 
> Почитайте:
> 
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9B%...BB%D0%B8%D0%B7
> 
> О значении ленд-лиза.
> http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/mpapps/pag...00/6248720.stm


Chizh
-Вы,что меня за мальчика держите?! (классика)...
Друг мой,подобные ресурсы мною в серьез не воспринимаются- Вы-бы еще Голос Америки добавили к  -русскоязычной ВИКИ...

----------


## Иваныч

> Нет, я про доморощенную, большевистскую.


Так Вы истории не знаете.
Обьясняю.
Революция в 17г. произошла в результате предательства союзниками России.

----------


## Иваныч

> Извините, но мне до ваших пропагандистских талантов далеко. :)


Факты и только факты.

----------


## Chizh

> Chizh
> -Вы,что меня за мальчика держите?! (классика)...
> Друг мой,подобные ресурсы мною в серьез не воспринимаются- Вы-бы еще Голос Америки добавили к  -русскоязычной ВИКИ...


Понятно,  вы видимо только передовицы "Красной звезды" читаете. 
Извините, таких нема.

----------


## Chizh

> Факты и только факты.


Лично я сильно сомневаюсь. :)

----------


## Chizh

> Так Вы истории не знаете.
> Обьясняю.
> Революция в 17г. произошла в результате предательства союзниками России.


Вот оно как... Михалыч! (С)

----------


## alexvolf

> Нет, я про доморощенную, большевистскую.


Доморощенная была-февральская,а Великая Октябрьская -извне,но не большевицкая,а социал-демократическая партия была РСДРП.Это при тов.Сталине добавили маленькую буквочку -б в скобках-ВКП(б)- это чтоб различать где свои А где чужие.Ведь коммунистов много было-тот же Троцкий или Дмитров и кажный со всякими своими заморочками к Генсеку лез напролом. Пришлось концы рубить-репрессировать некоторых,чтоб значить движение вперед не тормозили.А тоб занялись все нанотехнологиями,а Беломоро-Балтийский канал строить некому..

----------


## Иваныч

> Все платили кровью и США тоже.


СССР США под удар не подствлял.
Вина за российскую кровь в том числе и на США,как за 2 МВ,да и кровь российских миротворцев в ЮО тоже на США есть.

----------


## alexvolf

> СССР США под удар не подствлял.
> Вина за российскую кровь в том числе и на США,как за 2 МВ,да и кровь российских миротворцев в ЮО тоже на США есть.


Иваныч
Ну до ВМВ -США особо над планетой не витала.Мировую Политику делал дуэт в составе "владычица морей" + Франция.Если-бы не английский "миротворец" носящий титул лорда Чемберлена и не упертое польское правительство история была-бы совсем иной. Мина замедленного действия под названием Версальский договор заложена была именно "двойкой".Президент США был при этом свадебным генералом.Расхлебывать чашу дерьма сотворенную после ПМВ пришлось всему миру,при этом кто-то получил с этого энтерпрайза огромные девиденты...

----------


## Иваныч

> Вот оно как... Михалыч! (С)


Я и говорю :-истории не знаете.

Война идет к победе Антанты, скоро начнется передел мира, в котором Россия должна получить очень значительные трофеи.(тУрецкие проливы к примеру) Нашим «союзникам» эта перспектива отнюдь не улыбалась. Но если меняется власть, а монарх превращается в частное лицо под арестом, то и «сгорают» былые договоренности. 
Обратите внимание на интересный момент: и Англия, и Франция признали власть «февралистов» еще до того, как отрекся Николай II.Как только появляется Временный Комитет Гос.Думы союзники его признают.

А если вспомнить,что предшествовало появлению этого комитета.Появлению этого комитета предшествовал роспуск Думы Николаем2.С чем,на тот момент уже нелегитимные депутаты не согласились и устроили,назовём вещи своими именами мятеж.И Англия с Францией отказываются от загонной Российской власти и признают мятежников.
Странно почему в своё время так-же ГКЧП не признали,а растрел "белого Дома" приветствовали,но это к слову.

Результатом «Февраля» был и «Октябрь» 1917 года, а потом – Гражданская война, развал экономики и т.д.

----------


## Иваныч

> Иваныч
> Ну до ВМВ -США особо над планетой не витала.Мировую Политику делал дуэт в составе "владычица морей" + Франция.Если-бы не английский "миротворец" носящий титул лорда Чемберлена и не упертое польское правительство история была-бы совсем иной. Мина замедленного действия под названием Версальский договор заложена была именно "двойкой".Президент США был при этом свадебным генералом.Расхлебывать чашу дерьма сотворенную после ПМВ пришлось всему миру,при этом кто-то получил с этого энтерпрайза огромные девиденты...


Это всё разумеется существенно дополняет картину.Можно привести массу интереснейших деталей.
Я же пытался показать финансовую составляющую.Не дали-бы финансов не было -бы Гитлера.
В конечном счёте всё это делалось ради денег.

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=Иваныч;81932]Обратите внимание на интересный момент: и Англия, и Франция признали власть «февралистов» еще до того, как отрекся Николай II.Как только появляется Временный Комитет Гос.Думы союзники его признают.[QUOTE]

То-то и оно.Царь для буржуев не нужен.Они сами -цари.Как говориться -Буржуи всех стран соединяйтесь-А вот холопам (простому люду)Царь (а лучше ИМПЕРАТОР) ох как необходим- у кого как не у царя справедливость искать.Ведь знамо-помазанник божий для русского народа...но персона и личность к сожалению не одно и тоже хотя слова-синонимы...

----------


## Olkor

> Я и говорю :-истории не знаете.
> 
> Война идет к победе Антанты, скоро начнется передел мира, в котором Россия должна получить очень значительные трофеи.(тУрецкие проливы к примеру) Нашим «союзникам» эта перспектива отнюдь не улыбалась. Но если меняется власть, а монарх превращается в частное лицо под арестом, то и «сгорают» былые договоренности. 
> Обратите внимание на интересный момент: и Англия, и Франция признали власть «февралистов» еще до того, как отрекся Николай II.Как только появляется Временный Комитет Гос.Думы союзники его признают.
> 
> А если вспомнить,что предшествовало появлению этого комитета.Появлению этого комитета предшествовал роспуск Думы Николаем2.С чем,на тот момент уже нелегитимные депутаты не согласились и устроили,назовём вещи своими именами мятеж.И Англия с Францией отказываются от загонной Российской власти и признают мятежников.
> Странно почему в своё время так-же ГКЧП не признали,а растрел "белого Дома" приветствовали,но это к слову.
> 
> Результатом «Февраля» был и «Октябрь» 1917 года, а потом – Гражданская война, развал экономики и т.д.


Кстати, возвращаясь к теме Ливии- ПНС так же признали при "живом правительстве." Преемственность налицо.

----------


## alexvolf

> Это всё разумеется существенно дополняет картину.Можно привести массу интереснейших деталей.
> Я же пытался показать финансовую составляющую.Не дали-бы финансов не было -бы Гитлера.
> В конечном счёте всё это делалось ради денег.


Безспорно.Абсолютно согласен.

----------


## Иваныч

> Иваныч
> Почему никто из нонешных миллиардеров не отмечает  февраль 1917? Ведь революцию-то в Россеи устроили буржуи,да власть поделить за полгода не смогли.
> Пришлось Ильичу брать ситуацию в свои руки,да вот беда была одна- ворота в Зимний на замок закрыли- пришлось матросов приглашать,те в знак согласия и бабахнули из Аврориной дюймовки...


Отмечать в февраде нечего,если только-"день изменника".

----------


## Chizh

> СССР США под удар не подствлял.


Понятно. :)
У вас своя "история".

----------


## Иваныч

> Кстати, возвращаясь к теме Ливии- ПНС так же признали при "живом правительстве." Преемственность налицо.


Национальнце интересы главенствуют.
А демократия,права чедовека и прочий либеральный трёп-инструменты для проталкивания национальных интересов.
А не согласен-так бомбой тебя по башке,инструмент посерьёзнее.

----------


## Иваныч

> Понятно. :)
> У вас своя "история".


Можно так сказать,почему нет-можно.
Нет аргументов,а у Вас их нет,у Вас пропаганда пустая.
Вести пустые дискуссии,типа:-они не знают,у Вас своя история и т.п.
Скучно с Вами,спокойной ночи,если к утру найдёте чего-нибудь интересное,фактическое,про  читаю.

Несмотря ни на что,спасибо за Ваши комментарии,с уважением Иваныч.
Спасибо за честную позицию.

----------


## alexvolf

> Понятно. :)
> У вас своя "история".


История в переводе с греческого -это исследование.Наука с таким названием -это хронология и факты,приложение к этой науке-христоматия только и всего. Следуя за датой,вы найдете факт,приложив к этому факту христоматию -получите историю.Христоматию можно интерпретировать т.к. она бываем субъективной или объективной с добавлением эмоциональной составляющей...

----------


## juky-puky

> Я не понял: Вы считаете, что США полезли в Афганистан *ради чего?*
>  Как-то в Вашем ответе это не прозвучало.


- Ради борьбы с Аль Каидой, у которой вАфганистане были основные базы. Для этого они загнали Талибан частично обратно в Пакистан, частично в подполье.
Руководство России рыдает от счастья, что американцы так надолго заторчали в Афганистане, поэтому американцам создают все удобства - провоз в Афганистан оружия и боеприпасов, пролёт американскох военных самолётов через воздушное пространство России, - только воюйте там, дорогие янки, воюйте без конца, ни в коем случае не уходите оттуда!  :Wink:

----------


## juky-puky

[QUOTE=alexvolf;81934][QUOTE=Иваныч;81932]Обратите внимание на интересный момент: и Англия, и Франция признали власть «февралистов» еще до того, как отрекся Николай II.Как только появляется Временный Комитет Гос.Думы союзники его признают.


> То-то и оно.Царь для буржуев не нужен.Они сами -цари.Как говориться -Буржуи всех стран соединяйтесь-А вот холопам (простому люду)Царь (а лучше ИМПЕРАТОР) ох как необходим- у кого как не у царя справедливость искать.Ведь знамо-помазанник божий для русского народа...но персона и личность к сожалению не одно и тоже хотя слова-синонимы...


- *И как народ сходил "за правдой" к Царю 9 января 1905 года?!*

----------


## Иваныч

"Глава Переходного национального совета Ливии Мустафа Абдель Джалиль заявил, что в основу юридической системы в Ливии будут положены законы шариата".

А куда деваться,нефть надо качать в демократические страны,а народ может этому мешать,долю свою требовать.Не для того же "тирана "свергали,чтобы как при "тирании" продолжать на народ тратиться.Вопросы у народа могут возникнуть дурацкие,а что с теми миллиардами,которые Каддафи вложил в западную экономику.Народ наивный,не понимает,что для того и свергали ненавистного Каддафи,чтобы спасать вложенными миллиардами западную экономику,ну не возвращать же их ливийцам.ЗАПАДУ ЛИВИЙСКИЕ МИЛЛИАРДЫ-ЛИВИЙЦАМ ЗАПАДНУЮ ДЕМОКРАТИЮ.
Без шариата.ну никак.

----------


## An-Z

предлагаю высказываться ближе к теме...

----------


## Nazar

> - Например: воюет в Афганистане, защищая кровью своих солдат кровные интересы России...


Да не надо херню нести, интересы России они там защищают, с момента прихода США в Афган, траффик и производство героина в разы ( если не десятки раз ) увеличилось, хороший такой интерес. :Mad:

----------


## Nazar

> Для этого достаточно смотреть новости за крайние лет 10. :)
> Лучше не только на русском языке, чтобы убрать идеологические перекосы.


Да США там уже всех достало, если из официальных уст такие заявления проходят
http://ru.euronews.net/newswires/1177895-newswire/

Хотя черт, здесь-же новость на русском языке, может вам на английском найти ?

----------


## Иваныч



----------


## Chizh

> Да США там уже всех достало, если из официальных уст такие заявления проходят
> http://ru.euronews.net/newswires/1177895-newswire/
> 
> Хотя черт, здесь-же новость на русском языке, может вам на английском найти ?


Я не увидел в этой новости никакого противоречия тому что сказал выше.

----------


## Chizh

> Вы употребили ключевое слово-справедливость.
> Основа русского,православного мира-это понятие справедливости.
> Западный мир основан на верховенстве закона.Справедливый закон,не справедливый закон-не важно.Закон это основа.
> 
> Справедливость она от "Бога",ибо не может существовать несправедливый закон.Справедливость основана на заповеди.
> Закон-от дьявола.Если заповедь запрещает,то её можно отменить законом.Законы пишут грешные люди.Поэтому западная цивилизация-цивилизация порока.


Вы идеализируете.
В РФ как и во всех цивилизованных странах принято верховенство закона.
Все остальное - Ваши фантазии.




> То западный закон говорит:-нельзя убивать только тех,кто защищён западным законом.


Можете это подтвердить?

----------


## Nazar

> Я не увидел в этой новости никакого противоречия тому что сказал выше.


Этой новостью, я только хотел сказать, что США своей "демократией" и вечно сующимся во все, длинным носом, задолбали уже даже те режимы, которые сами установили.
Так что все эти байки, про заботу о ком-либо кроме своего кармана, о борьбе с "мифическими" талибами и так далее, можно плашмя в одно место засунуть
Хорошая такая борьба


Ничего что новость опять на русском?
http://www.newsru.com/arch/world/25m...natoafgan.html

И еще одна картинка, для сопоставления


это пр-во героина в тоннах, по годам.

----------


## Nazar

> Можете это подтвердить?


Вы сможете подтвердить обратное, только после того, как будут преданы суду, люди бомбившие ( и отдававшие приказы ), такие независимые гос-ва, как Ирак, Афганистан, Ливия, Югославия.

----------


## Иваныч



----------


## alexvolf

> Вы идеализируете.
> В РФ как и во всех цивилизованных странах принято верховенство закона.
> Все остальное - Ваши фантазии.Можете это подтвердить?


Chizh
Советую на ночь читать АНАЛИТИКУ- многое можно наперед узнать.В том числе как цивилизованные страны  плюют на международные законы и  резолюции ООН...
В настоящее время Военно-морские силы Соединенных Штатов безраздельно господствуют на морях и океанах.Отечественная программа строительства авианосных кораблей пока на стадии замыслов. Анализ строительства Вооруженных сил стран НАТО и направленности их оперативной и боевой подготовки свидетельствуют об их ориентированности на ведение военных действий против Вооруженных сил России 
С начала 1990-х гг. США приступили к реализации идеи однополярного миропорядка и обеспечения Соединенным Штатам статуса единственной супердержавы, сохранения абсолютного глобального лидерства. Что представляет собой в настоящее время ставший таким популярным среди  руководства бывших республик СССР и его союзников по социалистическому лагерю блок НАТО, каковы его структура, функции и задачи? 
Североатлантический союз NATO (North Atlantic Treaty Organisation – Организация Североатлантического договора) – создан в 1949 г. Первыми 
странами-участницами НАТО стали США, Канада, Исландия, Великобритания, Франция, Бельгия, Нидерланды, Люксембург, Норвегия, Дания, Италия и Португалия. На сегодняшний день в состав НАТО входят 26 государств: Бельгия, Болгария, Великобритания, Венгрия, Германия, Греция, Дания, Исландия, Испания, Италия, Канада, Латвия, Литва, Люксембург, Нидерланды, Норвегия, Польша, Португалия, Румыния, Словакия, Словения, США, Турция, Франция, Чехия и Эстония. 

 Зона ответственности НАТО охватывает территории стран-участниц блока и принадлежащие им острова (за исключением США, Канады и Франции), акватории Северного, Ирландского, Норвежского, Балтийского, Средиземного, Черного морей, а также воздушное пространство над ними. Руководство деятельностью НАТО осуществляют военно-политические и военные органы блока.Главным предназначением НАТО декларируется обеспечение безопасности его  членов и поддержание стабильности на евроатлантическом пространстве. Для реализации этого намечается решение ряда фундаментальных задач, а именно: поддержка демократических институтов; координация усилий стран-участниц, направленных на решение проблем, затрагивающих их интересы; поддержание военного потенциала блока на необходимом уровне. Кроме этих задач в новой концепции на НАТО официально возлагается новая  функция – урегулирование кризисных ситуаций и конфликтов, в частности,  путем проведения военных операций различного характера и масштаба не только в зоне ответственности блока, но и за ее пределами. При этом правовые аспекты проведения таких операций в документе четко не  оговорены, что позволяет альянсу осуществлять в случае необходимости силовые акции без санкции Совета Безопасности ООН в любом регионе мира. Ярким примером этому является проведение ОВС НАТО  операции «Союзническая сила» против Югославии в 1999 г. При этом учитываются не столько критерии реальной готовности государств-претендентов на вступление в блок, сколько их лояльность по отношению к политике США, приверженность западным ценностям, степень  участия в текущих операциях НАТО, а также их геостратегическое положение в плане продвижения интересов Запада (примером этому являются Грузия). Практически все страны альянса поддержали предложение Вашингтона направить на саммите альянса в Бухаресте (апрель 2008 г.) приглашение Албании, Македонии и Хорватии присоединиться к блоку.

----------


## juky-puky

> Да не надо херню нести, интересы России они там защищают, с момента прихода США в Афган, траффик и производство героина в разы ( если не десятки раз ) увеличилось, хороший такой интерес.


- А вот эти претензии - к _российским_ пограничникам, к _российским_ таможенникам и к _российским_ ментам на местах, которые наркодиллеров на местах и крышуют. 
А то чуть что - "дядя Сэм виноват во всём!"

----------


## juky-puky

> Вы употребили ключевое слово-справедливость.
> Основа русского,православного мира-это понятие справедливости.
> Западный мир основан на верховенстве закона.Справедливый закон,не справедливый закон-не важно. Закон это основа.
> 
> Справедливость она от "Бога", ибо не может существовать несправедливый закон.Справедливость основана на заповеди.
> Закон-от дьявола.


- *А как "Закон Божий", который все дети учили в школе?!*

----------


## juky-puky

> И еще одна картинка, для сопоставления
> 
> 
> это пр-во героина в тоннах, по годам.


- 1994-ый год, Наджибулла, лучший друг СССР, - 75 тысяч тонн, 2010 год - "пиндосы позорные" - менее 140 тысяч тонн в год. Итого: меньше, чем вдвое. За 20 лет потребление наркотиков в России выросло в 20 раз!!



http://www.bbc.co.uk/russian/interna...an_opium.shtml

*В эпидемии наркомании в России виноват не афганский героин, а российская коррупция в тех органах, которые должны бороться с наркомафией.*

----------


## Nazar

> - А вот эти претензии - к _российским_ пограничникам, к _российским_ таможенникам и к _российским_ ментам на местах, которые наркодиллеров на местах и крышуют. 
> А то чуть что - "дядя Сэм виноват во всём!"


Михаил, то-есть виноват кто угодно, кроме того, кто это пр-во контролирует и кто этому распространению потакает и способствует?
Эскабара зачем пиндосы грохнули? Могли же просто навести порядок у своих пограничников, ментов, таможенников.
Но видимо что-то не получалось наводить, по-этому 95 тонн кокса, ежегодно в штатах оседало и жрали его все, начиная от банальных гопников, заканчивая президентами.

----------


## Nazar

> *В эпидемии наркомании в России виноват не афганский героин, а российская коррупция в тех органах, которые должны бороться с наркомафией.*


Я согласен Миша, но нельзя все с одной головы, на другую перекладывать.
Мы говорим сейчас не о том, что у нас коррупция везде и всюду, мы говорим о том, что ISAF, находясь в Афганистане cпособствует и контролирует производство ( а возможно и продажу ) героина, тем-более США, на уровне спецслужб, к такому бизнесу не привыкать. В конце 60х, начале 70х, готовы были свой собственный народ дерьмом травить, лишь-бы денег заработать.

----------


## juky-puky

> Если "Бог" говорит нам словами библии - "не убий".
> То западный закон говорит: -нельзя убивать только тех,кто защищён западным законом.


- Вообще-то словосочетание "Не убий" в русском переводе с греческого, а до этого - в переводе на греческий с иврита, - это не точный перевод, не вполне правильный перевод.  Правильный перевод с оригинала: "Не убий преступно". В иврите есть глагол убивать преступно - "лирц*о*ах", в отличие от просто убивать - "лаhар*о*г", - как убивает солдат на войне, полицейский бандита, палач осуждённого, или забой животных - никто из этих людей не нарушает заповедь "не убий преступно", они убивают правильно!
В английском так же есть глагол для обозначения преступного убийства - to murder в отличие от to kill, просто убийства. А в русском нет двух глаголов. поэтому перевод "не убий" - он неполный и неточный.



> Американца нельзя убить, он защищён американским законодательством. Убийство американца - это преступление.
> А убить ливийца можно, ливиец же не защищён американским законом.


- А Советскому Союзу можно было за 9 лет убить 1 миллион афганцев и сделать калеками 3.5 миллиона из 20 миллионов, населявших Афганистан на 1980-ый год?!



> Основываясь на законе,европейцы перебили коренное население америки. Индейцы же не были защищены  законом.
> Захватили "законно" их земли и вывезли ценности.
> Разве справедливо так поступать, и всё это ради "денег".
> Собственно, на сей день ничего не изменилось. Убивают и забирают себе,в ливийском случае нефть и вложения Каддафи в западную экономику.


- Основываясь на законе экспансии, крошечная Киевская Русь за 200 лет захватила территорию в 20 миллионов квадратных километров... И на халяву извлекает алмазы из земли Якутии и золото - из жил магаданского края, нефть и газ - у татар и башкир...   :Biggrin:  А кивает - на индейцев! А тут своих "индейцев" - прут пруди: от карелов до чукчей, на протяжённости 10 тысяч километров!

----------


## juky-puky

> Я согласен Миша, но нельзя все с одной головы, на другую перекладывать.
> Мы говорим сейчас не о том, что у нас коррупция везде и всюду, мы говорим о том, что ISAF, находясь в Афганистане cпособствует и контролирует производство ( а возможно и продажу ) героина, тем-более США, на уровне спецслужб, к такому бизнесу не привыкать. В конце 60х, начале 70х, готовы были свой собственный народ дерьмом травить, лишь-бы денег заработать.


- А нет никакого переложения. Ты думаешь, если сейчас вдруг, в одну секунду, Афганистан исчезнет со всеми своими маковыми полями - в России прекратится эпидемия наркомании?! Чёрта с два! Просто потребители за дозу платить будут вдвое дороже, а поступление опиума и героина пойдёт в увеличенных масштабах из традиционного "золотого треугольника", из Малайзии, Бирмы, Тайланда,  увеличится выработка синтетической наркоты и т.д.
*Вся проблема именно в коррупции, когда те, кто должен с этим явлением бороться, наживают миллионы долларов на беде своих же соотечественников.* Иначе эту наркомафию можно было бы прихлопнуть всю полностью, за неделю... ЕСЛИ БЫ БЫЛО ТАКОЕ ТВЁРДОЕ ЖЕЛАНИЕ.

----------


## Иваныч

> - *А как "Закон Божий", который все дети учили в школе?!*


Не передёргивайте,коли по существу сказать ничего не можете.
У Господа заповеди,на них и основываются справедливые законы.

----------


## alexvolf

> -А то чуть что - "дядя Сэм виноват во всём!"


Юки
США- самое преступное общество на Земном шарике,почитайте в свободное время -Edwin M. Schur "Our Criminal Society" -legal sources of
crime in America в коих сами американцы обвиняют дядю  Сэма...
Навязывая свою "демократию", США  толкает на такой же преступный путь руководство,а затем и народ других стран...

----------


## Nazar

> *Вся проблема именно в коррупции, когда те, кто должен с этим явлением бороться, наживают миллионы долларов на беде своих же соотечественников.* Иначе эту наркомафию можно было бы прихлопнуть всю полностью, за неделю... ЕСЛИ БЫ БЫЛО ТАКОЕ ТВЁРДОЕ ЖЕЛАНИЕ.


Я согласен частично, но смотри что получается, как я понимаю, героин из Афганистана, до США не особо доходит, так? Кокаин из Колумбии, шел практически только в США, отсюда политика двойных стандартов.
С Эскабарами и плантациями коки мы боремся, а с героином и маковыми полями нет, правильно получается? Гешефта то нет никакого ( ну ради которого мак рубить ), а вот что-бы не рубить и бедным крестьянам заработать гроши давать, гешефт есть.
Я не говорю что они обязаны это делать, хотя в соответствии с международными законами о борьбе с тяжелыми наркотиками, должны-бы.
Но и кричать тогда не нужно, что они там за кого-то гибнут, срать они на всех хотели и гибнут только ради наполнения своего собственного желудка.

По поводу 9 лет войны в Афганистане, что американцы построили за 10 лет, может там появилась хоть одна новая школа, или хоть один новый город, может там появилась хоть одна ЭС, или хоть одна новая больница ( для граждан Афганистана ), что там было сделано, кроме умелого руководства клоунским правительством?

----------


## An-Z

Первый продолживший высказываться не по теме получит пожизненый БАН, последователи обделены не будут....

----------


## Olkor

По теме - в Сирте нашли 50 казненных сторонников Каддафи, убитых после окончания конфликта... Ну и ПНС объявил о создании шариатского государства, разрешили многоженство для начала. НАТОвцы охреневают и просят соблюдать права личности... За что боролись на то и напоролись.

----------


## juky-puky

- Что касается "арабской весны" - серии восстаний, охвативших север Африки и Ближний Восток, включая Ливию, разумеется: лично я не думаю, что инициаторами восстания в Ливии выступали Италия с Францией. Просто немедленно, как только это движение началось, данные интересанты тут же к нему пристроились, разумеется, блюдя свой личный интерес. А США, которым участие ещё в третьей локальной войне нужно было "как зайцу триппер", там уже были только на подхвате, по просьбе тех же Италии и Франции.

Более того: я совсем не думаю, что Соединённым Штатам нужна вся эта катавасия, произошедшая в арабском мире, поскольку давно было ясно, что вместо прежних уже прикормленных (Мубарак)/пришибленных (Каддафи)/остерегающихся (все прочие) лидеров, к власти в результате этих "революций" придут "братья-мусульмане", функционеры "Аль Каеды" и другие исламские радикалы, даже при самых демократических выборах в этих странах, *потому, что там это единственные хорошо организованные и структурированные силы*... Но США вынуждены были всем этим ребятам подсюсюкивать - для сохранения хотя бы какого-то влияния на регион...

----------


## APKAH

Боеспособность ВВС Ливии сегодня - есть ли такие аэродромы которые не затронула гражданская война, или всю технику растащили и военная авиация Ливии это уже прошлое ?

----------


## Nazar

> А США, которым участие ещё в третьей локальной войне нужно было "как зайцу триппер", там уже были только на подхвате, по просьбе тех же Италии и Франции.
> 
> Более того: я совсем не думаю, что Соединённым Штатам нужна вся эта катавасия, произошедшая в арабском мире



Да не нужна конечно, им нужна сильная, стабильная и богатая Ливия, сильный и стабильный Ирак, сильный Иран, Сирия и так далее.
Они же кровь свою голубую за всех в мире проливают.

Кстати вопрос, через сколько времени, тоже самое начнется в Сирии, особенно после вчерашнего, обоюдного, отзыва послов?

А может это все Израиль мутит, уж ему то точно сильные соседи не нужны. :Wink:

----------


## juky-puky

> Да не нужна конечно, им нужна сильная, стабильная и богатая Ливия, сильный и стабильный Ирак, сильный Иран, Сирия и так далее.


- Зря иронизируешь, между прочим. 



> Они же кровь свою голубую за всех в мире проливают.


- Кровь свою они проливают, разумеется, в конечном счёте за себя, но вот попутно это помогает многим. 



> Кстати вопрос, через сколько времени, тоже самое начнется в Сирии, особенно после вчерашнего, обоюдного, отзыва послов?


- _"Вскрытие покажет"..._



> А может это все Израиль мутит, уж ему то точно сильные соседи не нужны.


- Да как сказать: сильный Мубарак, который держал в узде своё быдло, но соблюдал все заключённые его предшественником договоры с Израилем, причём пользовался благосклонностью США, - был намного предпочтительней для Израиля, чем нынешняя гопота, свергнувшая Мубарака и пока не определившаяся, что ей строить на его костях? А главное - из каких средств?? Население Египта непрерывно и быстро растёт, *и так же непрерывно нищает*. И решение проблем там не просматривается...

Слабый президент Башар Асад (который и не мечтал оказаться в этой роли, он был вынужден случайно занять этот пост, после гибели своего крутого брата) для Израиля - понятный, знакомый, довольно противный, но совсем не такой уж опасный враг. А что придёт ему навстречу после его свержения - хрен его знает? Придёт какая-нибудь группа исламских отморозков, готовых сделать шахидами несколько десятков тысяч своих сограждан, - их, разумеется, победят, но сколько сотен евреев при этом должны будут погибнуть?

Поэтому твои представления о том, _"что такое хорошо и что такое плохо на Ближнем Востоке"_ - они навеяны пропагандой официальных российских телеканалов.  Пропагандой лживой и в подавляющем большинстве своём ничего общего с реальностью не имеющей, но вполне достаточной для того, чтобы "правильно ориентировать" тебя и ещё десятки миллионов телезрителей...

----------


## Nazar

*juky-puky*

Миша, так если все так просто и всех устраивал прошлый порядок ( Мубарак, Кадаффи, теперь вот Асад на очереди ), зачем было это допускать и потакать всем этим "весенним" революциям?
Про Израиль я пошутил, не зря смайлик поставил, не того уровня фигура, что-бы такие вопросы решать, а вот что США в этом регионе что-то глобальное мутит, в этом я уверен и не известно по кому это может ударить, лично я совсем не исключаю что это может и Израилю боком выйти. :Confused:

----------


## Nazar

> Поэтому твои представления о том, _"что такое хорошо и что такое плохо на Ближнем Востоке"_ - они навеяны пропагандой официальных российских телеканалов.


Естественно, правильное представление могут иметь только граждане США и Израиля, это известно давно и неоднократно подтверждалось.
А меня допустим волнует то, что после того, что сделали с Ливией, моя страна ( и кстати моя контора в которой я работаю ), потеряли просто бешеные деньги и когда и как они вернуться, никому не известно.
Меня волнует, что после того, что "знающие кому и что нужно", сделают с Сирией, Россия потеряет не меньше и в придачу потеряет Тартус, как уже потерял Бенгази.
Но блин все все лучше знают. :Mad:

----------


## juky-puky

> *juky-puky*
> 
> Миша, так если все так просто и всех устраивал прошлый порядок ( Мубарак, Кадаффи, теперь вот Асад на очереди ), зачем было это допускать и потакать всем этим "весенним" революциям?


- Что значит "допускать и потакать"?! Эти "революции" (восстания, бунты) они ведь не ЦРУ были инспирированы, они действительно возникли сами - сначала в Тунисе, а потом, как пожар это перекинулось на соседние арабские страны по принципу: "А мы чем хуже соседей?! У нас есть свой деспот, тиран, угнетатель, притеснитель - долой его!" - И понеслось! 
Неужели ты и вправду полагаешь, что за каждым чихом на этой планете стоит воля руководства США??  Нет, разумеется. И очень-очень часто это самое руководство США "ставится перед фактом", - и вот тогда оно вынуждено хоть как-то на этот факт реагировать, - иногда удачно, иногда - совершенно неудачно, иногда - правильно, зачастую - "через жопу"... Иногда - хорошо сначала, но полная лажа потом (как в Ираке в 2003-м).  Иногда - хорошо сначала, но хрен знает, что с этим делать потом?? (как в Афганистане). *А военный бюджет давно трещит по швам, никаких лишних денег ни на какие дополнительные конфликты больше нет!* Всё это на фоне финансового кризиса, надо не забывать...



> Про Израиль я пошутил, не зря смайлик поставил


- Ты озвучил весьма популярную в России (и в мире) точку зрения. 



> ... не того уровня фигура, что-бы такие вопросы решать


- Израиль - это ферзь на ближневосточной шахматной доске, нравится это кому-то или не нравится.  И вся окрестная шушара вынуждена с ним считаться, причём: если бы Израиля здесь не было, то возможно была бы череда конфликтов между теми же его соседями. Ввязываться в войну с Израилем никто из окрестных государств не может себе позволить в настоящее время.



> ... а вот что США в этом регионе что-то глобальное мутит, в этом я уверен и не известно по кому это может ударить, лично я совсем не исключаю что это может и Израилю боком выйти.


- США известны своей половинчатой и непоследовательной политикой: начав зачистку террористических режимов, они должны были бы ни в коем случае не останавливаться на саддамовском Ираке, но продолжить с Ираном, Сирией и Ливаном (точнее - с Хизбаллой). А то они почему-то подумали, что можно вырезать рак частично и на этом успокоиться. Но ведь это абсурд, операцию нужно доводить до конца.

----------


## Nazar

> - Что значит "допускать и потакать"?! Эти "революции" (восстания, бунты) они ведь не ЦРУ были инспирированы, они действительно возникли сами


Ой Миша не факт, слабо я в это верю, как бы тебе не хотелось доказать мне обратное. :Wink:

----------


## juky-puky

> Естественно, правильное представление могут иметь только граждане США и Израиля, это известно давно и неоднократно подтверждалось.


- И ты даже догадываешься почему: потому, например, что я могу смотреть как основные российские, так и израильские, так и американские телеканалы и сравнивать, сопоставлять.  А ты можешь получать "лапшу на уши" только от ОТР, РТР и НТВ. Тебе не с чем сравнивать, *тебе вливают в голову только один взгляд, только одну точку зрения.*



> А меня допустим волнует то, что после того, что сделали с Ливией, моя страна (и кстати моя контора в которой я работаю), потеряли просто бешеные деньги и когда и как они вернуться, никому не известно.


- Это печально, конечно. Но, повторяю: *лично меня* (и наверняка руководство Израиля, и наверняка руководство США) *прекрасно бы устроило, если бы и Каддафи, и все окрестные деспоты сидели на своих местах* (Каддафи после того, как Саддаму "вывернули матку", стал совсем другим человеком - "всё осознал, раскрыл все свои ядерные и химические программы и их торжественно уничтожил, поэтому стал приемлем снова по всему миру).



> Меня волнует, что после того, что "знающие кому и что нужно", сделают с Сирией, Россия потеряет не меньше и в придачу потеряет Тартус, как уже потерял Бенгази.
> Но блин все все лучше знают.


- Вообще-то, со сменой руководства города-порты, что в Ливии, что в Сирии никуда не денутся... Почему бы России не работать с новым ливийским правительством, или с новым сирийским правительством, если таковое возникнет? Другое дело, понятно, что конкуренты обязательно подсуетятся...

----------


## juky-puky

> Ой Миша не факт, слабо я в это верю, как бы тебе не хотелось доказать мне обратное.


- Уверяю тебя: для руководства США, например, этот балаган с "арабской весной" - тот ещё геморрой, абсолютно лишний в нынешней политической обстановке. *Нет у США сегодня на них ни сил, ни денег...* Совершенно им всё это некстати...  :Rolleyes:  *Причём на смену прежним режимам, тоталитарным, но знакомым и вполне вменяемым, с высокой вероятностью придут режимы значительно более радикальные, значительно более исламистские, значительно более антиамериканские и антиизраильские, и куда менее управляемые...*

----------


## Nazar

*juky-puky*

Так если устраивал Кадаффи, зачем надо было планомерно, в течении полугода бомбить Ливию и поддерживать тех, кто теперь уже вроде как и не устраивает?
Стратегическая ошибка? Не верю.
Так-же как не верю, что в нынешней Ливии, будет возможно существование базы ВМФ РФ, как это планировалось при Кадаффи.

----------


## APKAH

а между тем в Сирте на топливном складе произошел взрыв - минимум 100 человек погибли. Причиной взрыва, по некоторым данным, стало короткое замыкание, возгорание потушить пока не удалось, да и не чем. Уже вспоминают как жилось при Каддафи
http://ru.euronews.net/2011/10/25/li...l-depot-blast/

----------


## juky-puky

> *juky-puky*
> Так если устраивал Кадаффи, зачем надо было планомерно, в течении полугода бомбить Ливию и поддерживать тех, кто теперь уже вроде как и не устраивает?
> Стратегическая ошибка? Не верю.


- *Вынужденная* поддержка "борцов против тирании". Оборотная сторона имиджа "борцов за демократию". Не могли же США поддерживать тирана, хоть и раскаявшегося, который убил около 300 граждан США в Боинге компании Pan American над Локерби! Тут уж свой народ не поймёт...



> Так-же как не верю, что в нынешней Ливии, будет возможно существование базы ВМФ РФ, как это планировалось при Кадаффи.


- Мамма миа, а без этой базы российскому флоту никак нельзя?? _"Отсель грозить мы будем шведу!"_ Или кому ещё? 
Можно в Венесуэлле базу организовать, у друга Чавеса, можно вернуться на Кубу! Чтобы Обама ворочался по ночам, сон потеряв! 
Или лучший друг Путина, - сеньор Берлускони мог бы предоставить за умеренную плату своему дружбану кусок побережья в какой-нибудь нищей Сицилии!  :Smile:

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=juky-puky;82056]- *Вынужденная* поддержка "борцов против тирании". Оборотная сторона имиджа "борцов за демократию". Не могли же США поддерживать тирана, хоть и раскаявшегося, который убил около 300 граждан США в Боинге компании Pan American над Локерби! Тут уж свой народ не поймёт...QUOTE]


Юки
Не стоит крутить...В Ливии все проще и понятнее- зри в корень (К.Прутков) самого начала заворушки... Какая тирания- если лидеры ливийской смуты сами сидели на золотых стульях и золотом же подпирали...

----------


## Olkor

> - И ты даже догадываешься почему: потому, например, что я могу смотреть как основные российские, так и израильские, так и американские телеканалы и сравнивать, сопоставлять.  А ты можешь получать "лапшу на уши" только от ОТР, РТР и НТВ. Тебе не с чем сравнивать, *тебе вливают в голову только один взгляд, только одну точку зрения.*


Вообще-то у меня в том же СПб 300 новостных каналов в ящике - на любой вкус... В оригинале. На английском в том числе. Ивритом, правда, не владею, но и того что вижу более чем хватает.

----------


## FLOGGER

> - *Вынужденная* поддержка "борцов против тирании". Оборотная сторона имиджа "борцов за демократию".


Ой, Михаил, ой-ёй-ёй... Ну зачем же Вы-то нам такую лапшу вешаете? Али действительно считаете нас недоумками? Любимые  Вами США с большим успехом объяснили бы своим гражданам, что, как борцы за демократию, они не могут позволить кучке бандитов и отщепенцев навести смуту в Ливии и свергнуть ее законное правительство. Короче, если б не хотело-нашло бы рычаги воздействия на Саркози и др. Да и не такие уж США "последовательные борцы за демократию". Про двойные стандарты не знает только безголовый.



> Не могли же США поддерживать тирана, хоть и раскаявшегося,


А и не надо поддерживать тирана, надо поддерживать порядок. К тому же, я думаю, больше половины граждан США вряд ли знает, где эта Ливия и с чем ее едят.



> который убил около 300 граждан США в Боинге компании Pan American над Локерби! Тут уж свой народ не поймёт...


А это вообще было бог знает, когда. Опять же, думаю, основная масса "народа" и не знает про Локерби.




> - Мамма миа, а без этой базы российскому флоту никак нельзя?? _"Отсель грозить мы будем шведу!"_ Или кому ещё? 
> Можно в Венесуэлле базу организовать, у друга Чавеса, можно вернуться на Кубу! Чтобы Обама ворочался по ночам, сон потеряв! 
> Или лучший друг Путина, - сеньор Берлускони мог бы предоставить за умеренную плату своему дружбану кусок побережья в какой-нибудь нищей Сицилии!


Насчет базы согласен, пожалуй. Мне тоже кажется, что эта база нам нужна как прошлогодний снег. У нас хоть есть пароход, который туда догребет? Последнее время все какие-то каботажники сдают...

----------


## Nazar

*juky-puky*

Миша, а по какой причине, ПНС просит о дальнейшем нахождении войск ООН в Ливии? Тиран и деспот убит, началась счастливая, а главное свободная жизнь, или может все не так просто и не особо население этого захвата власти желало? Сознательное население, а не быдло, состоящее из тех-же тунисских гастарбайтеров.

----------


## Nazar

> который убил около 300 граждан США в Боинге компании Pan American над Локерби! Тут уж свой народ не поймёт...


Да ладно, прямо все 270 человек, были гражданами США? Там граждане более 20 стран мира летели, но к этим преувеличениям все уже привыкли, тысячи погибших американских граждан, десятки миллионов заморенных евреев,  голодоморы на Украине, дикие сталинские репрессии, геноцид Ермаком малых народов Сибири и так далее.
Пятью месяцами ранее Локерби, американцы сами сколько мирняка в Иранском самолете уничтожили? Тираническую власть США за это кто-то сверг?
Надоело уже если честно, слышать это постоянное лизоблюдство и вранье.

А вот что великий "демократор" на это ответил 


> I will never apologize for the United States of America, I don’t care what the facts are.

----------


## juky-puky

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от juky-puky 
> - Вынужденная поддержка "борцов против тирании". Оборотная сторона имиджа "борцов за демократию".
> 
> Ой, Михаил, ой-ёй-ёй... Ну зачем же Вы-то нам такую лапшу вешаете?


- Я никому не вешаю никакой лапши. 



> Али действительно считаете нас недоумками?


- Лично Вас (и большинство оппонентов) - ни в коем случае. Просто зомбирование в течение многих десятилетий (с коротким перерывом на лихие 90-ые) не может пройти бесследно. 



> Любимые  Вами США с большим успехом объяснили бы своим гражданам, что, как борцы за демократию, они не могут позволить кучке бандитов и отщепенцев навести смуту в Ливии и свергнуть ее законное правительство.


- Тут уже приходится думать, что это Вы граждан США считаете абсолютно тупыми придурками, прямо по М.Задорнову: "Ну, ту-пы-е!" А ведь им в течение десятилетий рассказывали и показывали, какой Каддафи мерзавец, тиран и убийца, как он деспотически правит своим народом, а когда этот народ восстал, тот самый Каддафи публично, на весь мир, пригрозил их всех вырезать и более того: его воинство (в том числе чёрные наёмники с юга) начали резню! И всё это показывали по американскому телевидению, в отличие от российского! *Ну, и как же в подобной ситуации вдруг, внезапно, сказать своему народу, что "это глава государства Ливии восстанавливает у себя конституционный порядок"??* Тем более (Вы опять будете смеяться!) *руководство США не может приказать телекомпаниям США нарисовать образ Каддафи в виде доброго дядюшки или справедливого отца нации.* 



> Короче, если б не хотело - нашло бы рычаги воздействия на Саркози и др.


- Пригрозив ядерным ударом по Парижу, или как?! Чем Обама может заставить Саркози делать то, что Обама хочет??



> Да и не такие уж США "последовательные борцы за демократию". Про двойные стандарты не знает только безголовый.


- Проблема (огромная!) и причина в том ещё, что из Ливии в Италию и во Францию попёрли десяти тысяч беженцев. А должны были, если бы италия и Франция не вмешались, кинуться сотни тысяч беженцев, из районов начавшейся по приказу Каддафи резни. Разумеется, *подобное терпеть ни Италия, ни Франция абсолютно не хотели, и это было одной из главных причин, почему они остановили авиационными ударами войска Каддафи, выполняющие карательные операции.* Ну, а дальше - понеслось, то, что называется "эскалация конфликта" - выхода уже не было, надо было с Каддафи кончать, раз его повстанцы вместо того, чтобы самоотвержено бросаться на амбразуры, стали вплавь бросаться в Италию и Францию. А потом эти двое попросили помощи США, - у них стали кончаться высокоточные средства поражения...



> А и не надо поддерживать тирана, надо поддерживать порядок.


- Блиннн, легко сказать!! Предложите Ваш вариант в данной ситуации?? Мне почему-то ничего толкового альтернативного на ум не приходит...



> К тому же, я думаю, больше половины граждан США вряд ли знает, где эта Ливия и с чем ее едят.


- Я же говорю: Вы слишком судите о гражданах США по рассказам Задорнова. В эпоху интернета (который в США есть у самых безработных негров), кликнул поисковик - и перед Вами карта Ливии со всеми её координатами на земном шаре...



> А это вообще было бог знает, когда. Опять же, думаю, основная масса "народа" и не знает про Локерби.


- В связи с событиями в Ливии американскому народу про взрыв Боинга на Локерби напоминали по сто раз на дню, поэтому даже те, кто родился позже, уже выучили все детали этого события наизусть...

----------


## juky-puky

> *juky-puky*
> 
> Миша, а по какой причине, ПНС просит о дальнейшем нахождении войск ООН в Ливии? Тиран и деспот убит, началась счастливая, а главное свободная жизнь, или может все не так просто и не особо население этого захвата власти желало? Сознательное население, а не быдло, состоящее из тех-же тунисских гастарбайтеров.


- Несерьёзный вопрос... Вспомни историю СССР: даже спустя несколько лет после окончания Великой Отечественной войны ВСЕВОЗМОЖНЫЕ банды "партизанили" и "партизанили"!  В Западной Украине, в Прибалтике...  Это при мощнейшей центральной советской власти и очень крепкой военной машине!

В Ливии же сейчас таких партизан будет ещё "как собак нерезанных", которые будут вести диверсионнно-террористическую деятельность против ПНС и всех новых органов власти.
Поэтому вопрос несерьёзный...

Думаю, что не только дополнительно месяца там будет маловато, но и годом не обойтись!..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nazar

*juky-puky*

Михаил, а кто бежал-то на Лампедузу?  Коренные ливийцы, граждане своей страны, или гастарбайтеры, которые в миг лишились работы, жилья и средств к существованию, с началом гражданской войны?

----------


## Nazar

> - Несерьёзный вопрос...


Да нет, вопрос серьезный, а вот сравнение нет.
Ты же описываешь ситуацию, как восстание народа против деспота и тирана, ну так народ и сам справится с жалкими кучками сторонников бывшего душегуба.
А я вот трактую это несколько иначе, а именно как просьбу ПНС защитить и удержать свою новую власть, которую они, при помощи НАТО, незаконно прибрали к рукам и защитить именно от собственного ливийского народа, особенно в свете последних заявлений о превращении светского гос-ва в сугубо исламистское.

----------


## juky-puky

> Да ладно, прямо все 270 человек, были гражданами США? Там граждане более 20 стран мира летели


- А какая разница, если там было "только" 170 граждан США, а ещ 100 - граждане 20-ти стран мира?! 



> но к этим преувеличениям все уже привыкли, тысячи погибших американских граждан, десятки миллионов заморенных евреев,  голодоморы на Украине, дикие сталинские репрессии, геноцид Ермаком малых народов Сибири и так далее.


- Что-то я не понял, что ты хотел сказать? И 27 миллионов советских людей, погибших в Великую Отечественную, - это тоже преувеличение? 



> Пятью месяцами ранее Локерби, американцы сами сколько мирняка в Иранском самолете уничтожили?


- Ты разве не знаешь детали той катастрофы?  После поражения американского эсминца иракскими ракетами "Экзосет" с иракского "Миража", где погибло более 30 американских моряков, командир эсминца получил 15 лет тюрьмы, - за непринятие своевременных мер по защите (эсминец мог сбить и "Мираж" и две выпущенные им ракеты, еслибы своевременно сыграли тревогу и приготовились).
После этого случая командование США предупредило все страны, что в районе с особым режимом полёта в Персидском заливе, ни один гражданский самолёт не должен прокладывать своё курс через американские корабли, а отворачивать и обходить их. Иран был замечательно уведомлён об этом, и все иранские авиакомпании это знали.
Зачем те иранские лётчики решили поиграть в камикадзе, я не знаю, - возможно, им это приказали из Тегерана, возможно, что они сами решили проверить американцев "на вшивость". Они, вопреки всем предостережениям, попёрли прямо на американский корабль. И их сбили. Командир американского корабля взыскания на этот раз не понёс, насколько мне помнится (лень поднимать материал).



> Тираническую власть США за это кто-то сверг?


- Тираническую власть в СССР тоже врод никто не сверг после тупейшего сбития южнокорейского Боинга?



> Надоело уже если честно, слышать это постоянное лизоблюдство и вранье.


- *Лизоблюдство и враньё ты слышишь в гигантском объёме ежесчасно по российским каналам.* А то, что говорю я - это объективная реальность.



> А вот что великий "демократор" на это ответил
> Цитата:
> I will never apologize for the United States of America, I don’t care what the facts are.


- Ссылочку дай на источник, где это напечатано?? Какой-нибудь "Вашингтон пост"??

----------


## juky-puky

> *juky-puky*
> 
> Михаил, а кто бежал-то на Лампедузу?  Коренные ливийцы, граждане своей страны, или гастарбайтеры, которые в миг лишились работы, жилья и средств к существованию, с началом гражданской войны?


- Я почему-то думаю, что гастарбайтер в подобных случаях рвёт когти в свою родную страну, откуда они приехал, к жене и детям. 
А вот коренные, которым угрожают "вспороть животы, не жалея женщин и детей", - вот те кинутся в Италию...

----------


## Nazar

> - А какая разница, если там было "только" 170 граждан США, а ещ 100 - граждане 20-ти стран мира?! 
> 
> -


Разница в том, что из твоих уст, фраза прозвучала совсем иначе. :Wink: 
Если-бы там был один еврей ( а он там наверное был и не один ), надо было сказать, что в теракте погибли 300 евреев?




> Что-то я не понял, что ты хотел сказать? И 27 миллионов советских людей, погибших в Великую Отечественную, - это тоже преувеличение?


Если ты заметил, про ВОВ я ничего не говорил, не надо мне свои мысли приписывать.




> - Ты разве не знаешь детали той катастрофы?  
> .


Да ладно, американская официальна версия, отличается от той, которую ты предоставил только что.
Товарища офицера наградили за отличную службу, не наказывали, не переживай.




> - Тираническую власть в СССР тоже врод никто не сверг после тупейшего сбития южнокорейского Боинга?


Мы не будем возвращаться к старому разговору, но надеюсь ты понимаешь что такое нарушение воздушного пространства гос-ва и что такое сознательное уничтожение самолета ( который ничего не нарушал ) в нейтральных водах.




> - *Лизоблюдство и враньё ты слышишь в гигантском объёме ежесчасно по российским каналам.* А то, что говорю я - это объективная реальность


Миша, я понимаю, что за последние двадцать лет, твое сознание и миропонимание кардинально изменилось ( а может и не менялось ), но поверь., мнение граждан США, Израиля и так далее, есть ваша собственная реальность и для вас она может-быть является объективной, но не является таковой абсолютно для всех.
Так что про объективную реальность не надо, это из области твоей 98,9% правоты во всех вопросах. :Wink:

----------


## juky-puky

> Да нет, вопрос серьезный, а вот сравнение нет.
> Ты же описываешь ситуацию, как восстание народа против деспота и тирана, ну так народ и сам справится с жалкими кучками сторонников бывшего душегуба.


- Почему же "жалкими кучками сторонников"??  Получая миллиарды долларов от продажи нефти, Каддафи прикармливал огромное количество народа и уж первым делом - свою армию! Которая стояла за него горой! 



> А я вот трактую это несколько иначе, а именно как просьбу ПНС защитить и удержать свою новую власть, которую они, при помощи НАТО, незаконно прибрали к рукам и защитить именно от собственного ливийского народа, особенно в свете последних заявлений о превращении светского гос-ва в сугубо исламистское.


- Повторяю: я совершенно не приветствовал бунт части ливийских граждан против Каддафи,  бунт совершенно неразумный, прежде всего потому, что они жили по сравнению с окрестными странами просто прекрасно. 
Разумеется, в стране была и коррупция, и полицейский произвол, и масса другого негатива, присущего любой форме деспотии, но уровень жизни у них был - все вокруг им завидовали (кроме саудовцев и жителей ОАЭ, да Кувейта с Бахрейном). 
Их захлестнул общий психоз, и подавляющее большинство граждан Ливии, даже тех, кто очень хотел перемен и выступал за перемены, двадцать раз пожалели о затеянной заварухе. 
Но - было поздно...

----------


## Nazar

> - Ссылочку дай на источник, где это напечатано?? Какой-нибудь "Вашингтон пост"??


Да на, даже виде где-то было
http://www.google.ru/search?q=I+will...client=firefox




> - Я почему-то думаю, что гастарбайтер в подобных случаях рвёт когти в свою родную страну, откуда они приехал, к жене и детям.


Куда? Обратно в Тунис, где им животы вспарывать обещали?
Не забывай, что большинство беженцев "из Ливии", шли на Лампедузу транзитом через Ливию и большинство составляло именно Тунисских граждан.
Да, они прибывали из Ливии, но далеко не все были ливийцами.

----------


## Nazar

> -
> 
> - Повторяю: я совершенно не приветствовал бунт части ливийских граждан против Каддафи


Миша, ты лично, может его и не приветствовал, но те о ком мы говорим, его  всячески поддерживали, помогали ему развиваться в одном направлении и не давали зачахнуть, а зачах бы он через месяц после начала, при условии невмешательства *во внутренние дела суверенного, независимого государства*  помощниками из вне.

----------


## juky-puky

> Да на, даже виде где-то было
> http://www.google.ru/search?q=I+will...client=firefox


- ОК.



> Куда? Обратно в Тунис, где им животы вспарывать обещали?
> Не забывай, что большинство беженцев "из Ливии", шли на Лампедузу транзитом через Ливию и большинство составляло именно Тунисских граждан.
> Да, они прибывали из Ливии, но далеко не все были ливийцами.


- А Берлускони легче от того, что из Ливии прут к нему тысячи арабов - какая ему разница, - они ливийские уроженцы, или тунисские, или алжирские, или египетские? Их надо кормить, поить, одевать, обувать, давать им кров, платить пособие и т.д. ...

----------


## juky-puky

> Миша, ты лично, может его и не приветствовал, но те о ком мы говорим, его  всячески поддерживали, помогали ему развиваться в одном направлении и не давали зачахнуть, а зачах бы он через месяц после начала, при условии невмешательства *во внутренние дела суверенного, независимого государства*  помощниками из вне.


- Бунт там не зачахнуть должен был, а утоплен в крови десятков тысяч граждан Ливии. А до этого другие десятки тысяч хлынули бы в Италию и Францию. И это было главной причиной (или поводом) для того, чтобы вооружённые силы Италии и Франции начали боевые действия против войск Каддафи.
ИМХО: если бы Каддафи не провозгласил на весь мир призыв к своим нукерам "вспарывать животы в городах восставших, не жалея ни женщин", ни детей, а воевал бы с ними "нежнее", - возможно, обошлось бы и без иностранной интервенции...

----------


## juky-puky

> Разница в том, что из твоих уст, фраза прозвучала совсем иначе.


- ?? "Все ходы записаны", прозвучало так: 



> - *Вынужденная* поддержка "борцов против тирании". Оборотная сторона имиджа "борцов за демократию". Не могли же США поддерживать тирана, хоть и раскаявшегося, который убил около 300 граждан США в Боинге компании Pan American над Локерби! Тут уж свой народ не поймёт...


В чём "совершенно иначе"? Что американцев там было только 170? 



> Если-бы там был один еврей (а он там наверное был и не один ), надо было сказать, что в теракте погибли 300 евреев?


- ?? Не понял "юмора" в этом месте? Список погибших над Локерби есть, пофамильный:
http://www.indiatalkies.com/images/lockerbie9696l.jpg
Известно, кто из каких стран. Разумеется, там есть и евреи, поискать, так и русские с украинцами найдутся...



> Если ты заметил, про ВОВ я ничего не говорил, не надо мне свои мысли приписывать.


- То есть: любая статистика лжива, кроме погибших граждан СССР - это святое, это всё верно?



> Мы не будем возвращаться к старому разговору, но надеюсь ты понимаешь что такое нарушение воздушного пространства гос-ва и что такое сознательное уничтожение самолета ( который ничего не нарушал ) в нейтральных водах.


- Я тебе рассказал о той версии, которую я внимательно проштудировал на момент того события в Персидском заливе.



> Миша, я понимаю, что за последние двадцать лет, твое сознание и миропонимание кардинально изменилось ( а может и не менялось )


- Гораздо раньше! 



> ... но поверь., мнение граждан США, Израиля и так далее, есть ваша собственная реальность и для вас она может-быть является объективной, но не является таковой абсолютно для всех.
> Так что про объективную реальность не надо, это из области твоей 98,9% правоты во всех вопросах.


- Ты даже не представляешь, насколько сейчас современная российская пропаганда по зомбоящикам с ОРТ и РТР выглядит дешёвой и "шитой белыми нитками". Как в самые дубовые времена Никиты Сергеевича или Леонида Ильича. 
В эпоху интернета они работают просто непристойно кондово. 
Но тем не менее, въевшийся в подкорку граждан России антиамериканизм не требует серьёзных трюков, какого бы урода американцы не грохнули, - хоть Саддама Хуссейна, хоть Усаму бин Ладена, хоть Каддафи, - в глазах зомбированных россиян любая подобная сволочь немедля обретает ореол мученика, достойного чуть ли не награждения медалью Героя России...

----------


## Nazar

> - ОК.


Ну хоть здесь согласился.




> - А Берлускони легче от того, что из Ливии прут к нему тысячи арабов - какая ему разница, - они ливийские уроженцы, или тунисские, или алжирские, или египетские? Их надо кормить, поить, одевать, обувать, давать им кров, платить пособие и т.д. ...


Хорошая логика  :Biggrin: . Когда из созданного гос-ва Израиль., поперли тысячи беженцев, надо было бомбить Израиль и задушить его в зародыше.
Как тебе такая аналогия?
Ты вот мне пример с героином приводил, что наша таможня и органы виноваты, так и здесь вину можно на Италию возложить, не пускайте к себе беженцев, отправляйте их обратно по месту прописки, или на корм рыбам.




> Бунт там не зачахнуть должен был, а утоплен в крови десятков тысяч граждан Ливии. А до этого другие десятки тысяч хлынули бы в Италию и Францию.


Граждан-ли? Ну а в нашем случае, поддержав повстанцев и действуя вместе с ними, НАТО добилось своего, путем гибели тех же десятков тысяч граждан Ливии, причем именно граждан, которые не возжелали сдаваться.




> И это было главной причиной (или поводом) для того, чтобы вооружённые силы Италии и Франции начали боевые действия против войск Каддафи.


Не думаю.




> ИМХО: если бы Каддафи не провозгласил на весь мир призыв к своим нукерам "вспарывать животы в городах восставших, не жалея ни женщин", ни детей, а воевал бы с ними "нежнее", - возможно, обошлось бы и без иностранной интервенции...


Ссылочку про женские и детские животы приведи? ЕМНИП Кадаффи и к миру неоднократно призывал.
Да и не было-бы там десятков тысяч жертв, восставшие гастарбайтеры и малая часть населения, успокоена была-бы очень быстро, но властьимущим нужно было не это.

----------


## juky-puky

- А ведь Каддафи признал ответственность за взрыв самолёта:
http://www.reseorymi.info/?p=376

----------


## juky-puky

> Хорошая логика . Когда из созданного гос-ва Израиль., поперли тысячи беженцев, надо было бомбить Израиль и задушить его в зародыше.
> Как тебе такая аналогия?


- Гы-гы-гы! Когда в 1948 году пятеро арабских стран напали на Израиль на следующий день после провозглашения независимости, средства пропаганды этих стран объявили арабам, проживавшим на территории Израиля, чтобы те по-быстрому уходили из районов боевых действий и не мешали регулярной армии пяти арабских государств уничтожению евреев! А после того, как всё будет закончено, ушедшие арабы смогут вернуться, - вот что им было сказано. И очень многие арабы именно так и сделали! (Спасибо тупорылой арабской пропаганде!) Только вышло всё ноборот: даже в 1948-49 году Израиль ценой тяжелейших жертв (из 600 тысяч евреев погибло 6000 человек), руками ополченцев в основном со стрелковым оружием, отбросил агрессию пяти арабских государств с их регулярными армиями, танками, самолётами!
И арабские беженцы эпохи Войны за Независимость оказались обмануты своими "арабскими братьями". И застряли окрест. Назад они боялись возвращаться.
Так кого надо было бомбить тогда, кто был ответственным за тех беженцев?!  :Cool: 



> Ты вот мне пример с героином приводил, что наша таможня и органы виноваты, так и здесь вину можно на Италию возложить, не пускайте к себе беженцев, отправляйте их обратно по месту прописки, или на корм рыбам.


- Топить?!



> Граждан-ли? Ну а в нашем случае, поддержав повстанцев и действуя вместе с ними, НАТО добилось своего, путем гибели тех же десятков тысяч граждан Ливии, причем именно граждан, которые не возжелали сдаваться.


- Ну-уу, цифры убитых и раненых станут известны гораздо позже, тут каждая сторона попытается натянуть статистику в свою пользу...



> Ссылочку про женские и детские животы приведи?


- Было в наших СМИ.



> ЕМНИП Кадаффи и к миру неоднократно призывал.


- Гы-гы, а в программе "Время" - разумеется, Каддафи "голубь мира"!  :Biggrin: 



> Да и не было-бы там десятков тысяч жертв, восставшие гастарбайтеры и малая часть населения, успокоена была-бы очень быстро, но власть имущим нужно было не это.


- Не уверен, что жертв было бы мало, повторяю: Каддафи нанял совершенно отмороженных негров из соседнего Судана, те резали бы в Бенгази всех, кто под руку подвернётся, не "фильтруя"...

----------


## Nazar

> - А ведь Каддафи признал ответственность за взрыв самолёта:
> http://www.reseorymi.info/?p=376


А США нет.
Кадаффи признал ответственность  своих официальных лиц за теракт, а есть хоть одно доказательство его личного в этом участия, или потом как с ОМП в Ираке обосраться придется?
Или спецслужбы США не совершают преступления, не считая нужным уведомлять президента?  :Wink:

----------


## juky-puky

> А США нет.
> Кадаффи признал ответственность  своих официальных лиц за теракт, а есть хоть одно доказательство его личного в этом участия


- Ты сегодня как-то совсем несерьёзно говоришь: а сколько человек лично Адольф Гитлер убил во Второй Мировой войне?! НИ ОДНОГО.  Значит, и никакого _личного участия_ за ним ни один суд не признает??!
Чтобы ты знал: организатор преступления/заказчик преступления в большинстве стран мира получает по суду наказание большее, чем исполнитель преступления! 



> ... или потом как с ОМП в Ираке обосраться придется?


- А с Ираком до сих пор непонятно: его уговаривали все подряд: разреши осмотреть свои заводы и фабрики?! Примаков его лично уговаривал! Умолял! Вопрос (на засыпку): если ты серьёзный руководитель страны, тем более имевший уже один раз (в 1991 году) кошмарный опыт войны с коалицией во главе со США, - какого хрена ты выпендриваешься и не даёшь осмотреть твои предприятия международным контролирующим весь мир организациям типа МАГАТЕ??!  Ждёшь, когда тебя сначала раком поставят, а потом петлю на шею накинут и повесят как собаку??! 
Я думаю, что в Ираке обосрался как раз Саддам Хуссейн. И поэтому кончил жизнь позорной смертью, не как воин и не как герой, а как паршивая собака. 



> Или спецслужбы США не совершают преступления, не считая нужным уведомлять президента?


- Все спецслужбы цинично выполняют то, что от них требуется, спецслужбы всегда на войне, поэтому диапазон термина "преступно" там очень сужается. 
Это касается и российских спецслужб тоже, или ты считаешь иначе? Что российские спецслужбы "благороднее"?!

----------


## Nazar

> - Ты сегодня как-то совсем несерьёзно говоришь: а сколько человек лично Адольф Гитлер убил во Второй Мировой войне?! НИ ОДНОГО.  Значит, и никакого _личного участия_ за ним ни один суд не признает??!
> Чтобы ты знал: организатор преступления/заказчик преступления в большинстве стран мира получает по суду наказание большее, чем исполнительт преступления!


Я это прекрасно знаю, меня учить не надо, надо понимать написанное.
У тебя есть хоть одно доказательство того, что теракт в Локбери, был организован пр непосредственном участии Кадаффи.
Я думаю нет.




> - Все спецслужбы цинично выполняют то, что от них требуется, спецслужбы всегда на войне, поэтому диапазон термина "преступно" там очень сужается.


Перевозка и торговля на территории США героином, которую в течении нескольких лет осуществляло ЦРУ это то, что от них требовалось?
Кстати происходило это именно в период войны. :Wink: 


Миша, мы с тобой вряд-ли что-то докажем друг другу, по разным причинам.
Давай я лучше тебе пару картинок покажу.
Это как негры в США знают где находится Ливия ( видимо госпожа Сара не пользуется интернетом )

Это так, для общего прикола



Это про несчастных повстанцев, заморенных деспотом Кадаффи



Это про типичных повстанцев, коренные ливийцы одним словом


Г-н в черной кепке тоже



Ладно, я на эту тему общаться завязываю, все равно одна пропаганда кругом, вранье, искажение фактов. Надо за правдой на святую землю собираться, что всем и предлагаю.

----------


## Observer69

> Заодно и это. 
> Возможно, вопросы опять появятся:
> http://world.lib.ru/w/wladimir_t/cwe...jlebedew.shtml
> 
> Ник


Классно когда отца разжаловали из генерал-майора в генерал-лейтенанты, а после реабилитации вернули звание обратно. И это за прицепленнй к верху ногами октябрятский значок сынишки...
Кровавая гэбня рыдает...

Но персонаж конечно знатный. Только прочитав его биографию уже можно и самому написать его же мнение о Каддафи. И так понятно что он будет писать.

----------


## Daniyal

Время покажет как в исламском( и не только) мире люди будут относится к смертям Хуссейна и Каддафи... также оно покажет что будет с Израилем... процессы интересные ведь в регионе идут... 

Раком, паршивая собака, сволочь и т.д. ... громкие такие слова... неспокойные... что-то видно человека тревожит...

----------


## Observer69

> - *Вынужденная* поддержка "борцов против тирании". Оборотная сторона имиджа "борцов за демократию". Не могли же США поддерживать тирана, хоть и раскаявшегося, который убил около 300 граждан США в Боинге компании Pan American над Локерби! Тут уж свой народ не поймёт...


США прекрасно знают, что Каддафи не имеет к Локерби никакого отношения




> - Мамма миа, а без этой базы российскому флоту никак нельзя?? _"Отсель грозить мы будем шведу!"_ Или кому ещё? 
> Можно в Венесуэлле базу организовать, у друга Чавеса, можно вернуться на Кубу! Чтобы Обама ворочался по ночам, сон потеряв! 
> Или лучший друг Путина, - сеньор Берлускони мог бы предоставить за умеренную плату своему дружбану кусок побережья в какой-нибудь нищей Сицилии!


А США разве нельзя без своего флота в Средиземке? Или без авиабаз в Италии? Или Англии без базы например на Кипре? Зачем они им? 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## APKAH

> США прекрасно знают, что Каддафи не имеет к Локерби никакого отношения


Хотелось бы по подробнее...

----------


## Иваныч

> Ой, 
> Насчет базы согласен, пожалуй. Мне тоже кажется, что эта база нам нужна как прошлогодний снег. У нас хоть есть пароход, который туда догребет? Последнее время все какие-то каботажники сдают...


Вопрос.Зачем нужны военные базы за рубежом??

Моё мнение.ИМХО.Если -бы в Ливии была военная база России,потеряла(потерялли российские фирмы)-ли Россия миллиардные контракты,а соответственно поступления в бюджет.
Были-бы базы в Ливии,риски потерять вложенные деньги были-бы меньше.
Если Россию вынудят ликвидировать все базы за рубежом,то нам останется только качать нефть и газ.

Если Россия претендует на место в десятке мировых держав,без баз никак не обойтись.

----------


## Иваныч

> - А какая разница, если там было "только" 170 граждан США, а ещ 100 - граждане 20-ти стран мира?! 
> 
> -"Экзосет" с иракского "Миража", где погибло более 30 американских моряков, командир эсминца получил 15 лет тюрьмы, 
> 
> Зачем те иранские лётчики решили поиграть в камикадзе, я не знаю, - . И их сбили. Командир американского корабля взыскания на этот раз не понёс
> "??


Такая вот философия."Американцев" убивать нельзя,"других" можно.

----------


## Иваныч

http://www.mk.ru/politics/article/20...-ego-semi.html

Тирания при Каддафи.:
Пособие по безработице – 730$.
Зарплата медсестры – 1000$.
Новобрачным дарится 64000$ на покупку квартиры.
На открытие личного бизнеса единовременная материальная помощь — 20000$.
Образование и медицина бесплатные.
Образование и стажировка за рубежом – за счёт государства.
Сеть магазинов для многодетных семей с символическими ценами на основные продукты питания.
За подделку лекарств – смертная казнь.
Квартирная плата – отсутствует.
Плата за электроэнергию для населения отсутствует.
Продажа и употребление спиртного запрещены – «сухой закон».
Кредиты на покупку автомобиля и квартиры – беспроцентные.
Риэлтерские услуги запрещены.
Покупку автомобиля до 50% оплачивает государство, бойцам народного ополчения – 65%.
Бензин стоит дешевле воды. 1 литр бензина – 0,14$.

Ливийцы с помощью НАТО сделали выбор.

----------


## Chizh

> Такая вот философия."Американцев" убивать нельзя,"других" можно.


Вы опять передергиваете.
Процессов над гражданами США совершившими преступления по отношению к гражданам других стран достаточно.

Пара примеров.
http://www.km.ru/v-mire/2011/06/28/s...tva-blackwater

http://palm.newsru.com/world/05sep2009/solda.html

Во втором примере видно что российское правосудие значительно мягче американского, если брать пример Буданова.

----------


## juky-puky

> Я это прекрасно знаю, меня учить не надо, надо понимать написанное.
> У тебя есть хоть одно доказательство того, что теракт в Локбери, был организован пр непосредственном участии Кадаффи.
> Я думаю нет.


- В этом месте ощущение, что ты просто не понимаешь, о чём говоришь: представь себе, что два каких-то сотрудника службы внешней разведки Российской Федерации, скажем, майор В.Иванов и подполковник С.Петров, хорошенько попив пивка в лондонском пабе, посоветовались и решили: _"А не взорвать ли нам, Сеня, английский лайнер с пассажирами?! Лучше из тех, какой побольше?! А это эти англичане задолбали вконец, - Березовского не выдают, а дружбана нашего Лугового требуют к себе на кичман! Давай, Вася, покажем им кузькину мать! Чтобы не борзели, падлы?!"_
*Может ли такое быть??*
Ты первый скажешь: нет, категорически не может. Потому, что решения об актах подобного уровня принимаются даже не на уровне руководства данной спецслужбой, подобные решения могут быть приняты только на уровне высшего политического руководства страны. Причём не важно, как страна называется - Россия, Франция, США или Ливия.



> Перевозка и торговля на территории США героином, которую в течении нескольких лет осуществляло ЦРУ это то, что от них требовалось?
> Кстати происходило это именно в период войны.


- Не понял, - ЦРУ, торгующее героином на территории США?? Не понял в этом месте?  :Eek: 



> Миша, мы с тобой вряд-ли что-то докажем друг другу, по разным причинам.


- Я, вроде, стараюсь говорить максимально ясным простым и понятным языком, по возможности приводя примеры...



> Давай я лучше тебе пару картинок покажу.
> Это как негры в США знают где находится Ливия ( видимо госпожа Сара не пользуется интернетом )
> Это так, для общего прикола


- Картинки не вижу, пишет: Не достаточно прав для доступа. Видимо, нужна регистрация там...



> Ладно, я на эту тему общаться завязываю, все равно одна пропаганда кругом, вранье, искажение фактов. Надо за правдой на святую землю собираться, что всем и предлагаю.


- Нужно тщательно профильтровывать различные противоположные точки зрения, только тогда можно составить объективную картину...

----------


## juky-puky

> США прекрасно знают, что Каддафи не имеет к Локерби никакого отношения


- А, так они сами свой лайнер взорвали?! Для провокации, да? 



> А США разве нельзя без своего флота в Средиземке? Или без авиабаз в Италии? Или Англии без базы например на Кипре? Зачем они им?


- Можно иметь базы по всему миру - если есть для этого деньги. *За них ведь платить надо...*

----------


## Иваныч

> Вы опять передергиваете.
> Процессов над гражданами США совершившими преступления по отношению к гражданам других стран достаточно.
> 
> Пара примеров.
> http://www.km.ru/v-mire/2011/06/28/s...tva-blackwater
> 
> http://palm.newsru.com/world/05sep2009/solda.html
> 
> Во втором примере видно что российское правосудие значительно мягче американского, если брать пример Буданова.


Вы путаете основополагающие вещи.
Почему-же не пересажают всх кто сбрасывал бомбы на ливийские города.
Или вводил английский спецназ в независимое государство.

Интересно,а сколько лет дают за убийство гражданина США-3 или 4года.

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=juky-puky;82093
- Гы-гы, а в программе "Время" - разумеется, Каддафи "голубь мира"! ............... не "фильтруя"...[/QUOTE]

Юки 
Да дело -то вовсе не в Каддафи!
Неуж-то понять этого нельзя.Да и версия с Боингом -не катит.Про Красные бригады слышали,а про ирландский терроризм,или теракты басков? Так что теперь по Вашему выходит в этом следует обвинить
лидеров Италии,Ирландии или Испании...

----------


## alexvolf

> -
> - Можно иметь базы по всему миру - если есть для этого деньги. *За них ведь платить надо...*


Смотря кому и сколько...Бывало и символически к примеру- Кам-Рань ...

----------


## Chizh

> Вы путаете основополагающие вещи.
> Почему-же не пересажают всх кто сбрасывал бомбы на ливийские города.
> Или вводил английский спецназ в независимое государство.


Вы несколько непоследовательны.
Сначала говорите про убийство не граждан США, а потом перескакиваете на глобальную политику.

Ранее вы же заявили следующее:



> Такая вот философия."Американцев" убивать нельзя,"других" можно.


Я вам доказываю, что гражданам США других тоже убивать нельзя. За это наказывают.
Предлагаю вам прежде чем что-то писать, сначала исследовать вопрос, либо адекватно формулировать заявление, чтобы не пороть чушь.

----------


## alexvolf

> Вы несколько непоследовательны.
> Сначала говорите про убийство не граждан США, а потом перескакиваете на глобальную политику....


Все  в этом мире взаимосвязано,пусть даже и не последовательно...

----------


## juky-puky

> Юки 
> Да дело -то вовсе не в Каддафи!
> Неуж-то понять этого нельзя.Да и версия с Боингом -не катит.


- "Не катит" - так на кой чёрт Каддафи признался в этом, более того: семьям каждого из погибших заплатил более 10 (!) миллионов долларов! В сумме 3 миллиарда! Я понимаю, что у него деньжищ "куры не клевали", но абсурдно и глупо признаваться в преступлении, которого твои люди не совершали...



> Про Красные бригады слышали, а про ирландский терроризм, или теракты басков? Так что теперь по Вашему выходит в этом следует обвинить лидеров Италии, Ирландии или Испании...


- Слышали-слышали. И про чеченских террористов слышали... И про даже не чеченских придурков, взрывающих гражданские объекты в Москве...

----------


## juky-puky

> Смотря кому и сколько...Бывало и символически к примеру- Кам-Рань ...


- Да уж какая там "символика", - во Вьетнам за период борьбы с американским империализмом Советский Союз вбухал столько десятков миллиардов долларов, что за Камрань можно было ещё лет сто не платить...

----------


## alexvolf

> - "Не катит" - так на кой чёрт Каддафи признался в этом, более того: семьям каждого из погибших заплатил более 10 (!) миллионов долларов! В сумме 3 миллиарда! Я понимаю, что у него деньжищ "куры не клевали", но абсурдно и глупо признаваться в преступлении, которого твои люди не совершали...
> 
> - Слышали-слышали. И про чеченских террористов слышали... И про даже не чеченских придурков, взрывающих гражданские объекты в Москве...


Юки
Ну Медведев тоже признал Катынь... и вероятно РФ також платить придется... Хотя что там было в 1941г ему же не ведомо.Ну была ангажированная разборка ГВП в 1995г а чего из того времени с 41-го сколь минуло...

----------


## alexvolf

> - Да уж какая там "символика", - во Вьетнам за период борьбы с американским империализмом Советский Союз вбухал столько десятков миллиардов долларов, что за Камрань можно было ещё лет сто не платить...


Поверьте- вбухал не бесплатно.Дудушка Хо -долги исправно платил,
кстати было чем- не зря лягушатники так долго колонию держали...

----------


## Nazar

> - Не понял, - ЦРУ, торгующее героином на территории США?? Не понял в этом месте? 
> 
> .


у Миша, так ты историю ( а в этом случае и историю авиации ) хреновенько знаешь, видимо по вашим телевизорам этого никогда не рассказывали, дабы девственно чистые умы не травмировать.
Я обещал в этой ветке больше не светиться, но наводку тебе все-же дам, кто и что из Лаоса возил? :Wink: 
Остальное даже комментировать не буду, головой о непробиваемую стену биться бесполезно. :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

> - Я никому не вешаю никакой лапши.


Ну, если Вы считаете, что это не "лапша", стало быть, Вы тоже зомбированы Вашим "зомбоящиком". Это ж подумать только, США поддержали агрессию против пр-ва Ливии, чтобы поддержать " имидж "борцов за демократию". Просто смешно, если Вы это всерьез.



> - Лично Вас (и большинство оппонентов) - ни в коем случае. Просто зомбирование в течение многих десятилетий (с коротким перерывом на лихие 90-ые) не может пройти бесследно.


 Оно спасибо, конечно, но и я могу ответить Вам тем же.



> - Тут уже приходится думать, что это Вы граждан США считаете абсолютно тупыми придурками, прямо по М.Задорнову: "Ну, ту-пы-е!"


"Отнюдь, графинюшка."  Сразу, наперед, чтоб было понятно, я вообще считаю, что Задорнов давно перешел все рамки допустимого и просто холуйствует. На мой взгляд, по нему давно уже плачет статья за разжигание нац. розни, или  что-то подобное.



> А ведь им в течение десятилетий рассказывали и показывали, какой Каддафи мерзавец, тиран и убийца, как он деспотически правит своим народом, а когда этот народ восстал, тот самый Каддафи публично, на весь мир, пригрозил их всех вырезать и более того: его воинство (в том числе чёрные наёмники с юга) начали резню! И всё это показывали по американскому телевидению, в отличие от российского!


Вот-вот, это и есть зомбирование. Только уже по амерскому "зомбоящику".



> *Ну, и как же в подобной ситуации вдруг, внезапно, сказать своему народу, что "это глава государства Ливии восстанавливает у себя конституционный порядок"??*


Да, конечно! Теперь-то уж куда! Американский народ не простит. Ему же "в течение десятилетий рассказывали и показывали"! И поди, небось, все телеканалы дружно?



> Тем более (Вы опять будете смеяться!) *руководство США не может приказать телекомпаниям США нарисовать образ Каддафи в виде доброго дядюшки или справедливого отца нации.*


Михаил, Вы будете удивлены, но *не буду.* У меня несколько иное мнение об амерских СМИ, чем то, котоорое Вы мне пытаетесь приписать. И все же: по какой такой причине все амерские СМИ (с Ваших же слов) десятилетия талдычили одно и то же? И никто никогда не высказал противного мнения? Насчет "приказать" не знаю, может, и не могут, но заткнуть глотку неугодную-вполне.




> - Пригрозив ядерным ударом по Парижу, или как?! Чем Обама может заставить Саркози делать то, что Обама хочет??


Насчет яд. удара-мысль, конечно, интересная. Я и не подозревал, что Вы столь кровожадны, это выяснилось только в теме "Ливия". Но вообще среди цивилизованных людей существует понятие "переговоры". Но Штатам, похоже, более свойственно убивать, чем разговаривать. Тем более, что убийства-это так свойственно "борцам за демократию".




> - Проблема (огромная!) и причина в том ещё, что из Ливии в Италию и во Францию попёрли десяти тысяч беженцев. А должны были, если бы италия и Франция не вмешались, кинуться сотни тысяч беженцев, из районов начавшейся по приказу Каддафи резни.


Это Вы узнали из Вашего "ящика"? А с чего вдруг резня-то началась?



> Разумеется, *подобное терпеть ни Италия, ни Франция абсолютно не хотели, и это было одной из главных причин, почему они остановили авиационными ударами войска Каддафи, выполняющие карательные операции.* Ну, а дальше - понеслось, то, что называется "эскалация конфликта" - выхода уже не было, надо было с Каддафи кончать,


Точно! Кончить его-и дело с концом, случай уж больно удобный! И никаких проблем, по крайней мере у Сильвио с Николя. Что проще! И в ООН можно не ходить. На ... эта ООН вообще? 
 Ну, а своим гражданам все объяснит независимое телевидение. Их, незомбированных, на мякине не проведешь.




> раз его повстанцы вместо того, чтобы самоотвержено бросаться на амбразуры, стали вплавь бросаться в Италию и Францию.


"Прошу помощи зала": так вплавь в Италию и Францию стали бросаться *повстанцы?* Т. е. те, кто затеял бузу против Каддафи? И за это стали бомбить Каддафи?



> А потом эти двое попросили помощи США,


Ну да, надо же было как-то Штатам подобрать повод, чтобы поддержать всой имидж "борца за демократию".



> - у них стали кончаться высокоточные средства поражения...


Бедняжки... Во-первых, думаю, они в них не особо нуждались. Во-вторых, это у них у двоих что же зе запасы такие, этого ВТО, что их не хватило на какую-то одну несчастную Ливию? У двух не самых слабых стран?




> - Блиннн, легко сказать!! Предложите Ваш вариант в данной ситуации?? Мне почему-то ничего толкового альтернативного на ум не приходит...


Да я свой вариант уже высказывал. Могу еще раз: переговоры, ООН, экономическое давление. В целом-военное невмешательство в дела суверенного гос-ва. Отказ от стремления уничтожить главу суверенного гос-ва. а именно это и было главная цель "борцов за демократию".




> - Я же говорю: Вы слишком судите о гражданах США по рассказам Задорнова.


См. выше.



> В эпоху интернета (который в США есть у самых безработных негров), кликнул поисковик - и перед Вами карта Ливии со всеми её координатами на земном шаре...


Да, Михаил... Сразу видно, что Вы не зомбированы. Какое веское доказательство превосходства США над нами:"у самых безработных негров"! есть интернет! фантастика! А известно ли Вам, Михаил, что у нас есть такие безработные, которые не то что интернет. а такие машины и коттеджи имеют, что у вас работающий за всю жизнь не заработает!? :Tongue: 
 А по сути-я вовсе не уверен, что этот негр сидит и ищет Ливию в Сети. Сдалась она ему...




> В связи с событиями в Ливии американскому народу про взрыв Боинга на Локерби напоминали по сто раз на дню, поэтому даже те, кто родился позже, уже выучили все детали этого события наизусть...


Теперь я убедился, что "американский народ" не зомбируется своим телевидением. Спасибо.

----------


## Chizh

Ливия признала, что ее официальные лица несут ответственность за взрыв 15 декабря 1988 года "Боинга-747" авиакомпании Pan Am в небе над шотландской деревушкой Локкерби.
http://www.vremya.ru/2003/149/5/77661.html

----------


## Nazar

> Ливия признала, что ее официальные лица несут ответственность за взрыв 15 декабря 1988 года "Боинга-747" авиакомпании Pan Am в небе над шотландской деревушкой Локкерби.
> http://www.vremya.ru/2003/149/5/77661.html


Новость, а главное свежая. :Biggrin:

----------


## alexvolf

> Ливия признала, что ее официальные лица несут ответственность за взрыв 15 декабря 1988 года "Боинга-747" авиакомпании Pan Am в небе над шотландской деревушкой Локкерби.
> http://www.vremya.ru/2003/149/5/77661.html



 Официоз России тоже признал  все злодеяния "кровавого режима Сталина",а Германия  все злодеяния Адольфа...
Вот только США как-то в своих грехах не покается (хотя-бы за сбитый 
иранский Боинг). Так пролетом типа- извиняйте, ошибочка вышла- кнопку не ту нажали он и грохнулся,

----------


## Chizh

> Новость, а главное свежая.


Это не новость, а состоявшийся факт.

----------


## Chizh

> Вот только США как-то в своих грехах не покается (хотя-бы за сбитый 
> иранский Боинг). Так пролетом типа- извиняйте, ошибочка вышла- кнопку не ту нажали он и грохнулся,


Да, перед Ираном они извиняться вряд ли будут. Тут давняя обида плюс гордость. Хотя они выдали по этому случаю 131 миллион долларов компенсации.

----------


## alexvolf

> Да, перед Ираном они извиняться вряд ли будут. Тут давняя обида плюс гордость. Хотя они выдали по этому случаю 131 миллион долларов компенсации.


Какая гордость? Престиж страны.Рейган-голливудский актеришка,сделав миллионы на вестернах и ставший президентом штатов назвал нашу страну Империей Зла за сбитый на Курилах Боинг -кой был в нашем воздушном пространстве...
А мы давай оправдываться вместо того чтобы на х... послать.После чего пошло и поехало- оправдываемся до сих пор то за Чечню,то за Осетию,то за Прибалтику,то за Катынь.А они на Западе -все пушистые и белые- сидят в Гааге суды устраивают по Югославии. Вначале страну довели до распада и гражд. войны затем давай военных преступников ловить по всей стране...
А за жизнь человеческую -зеленной бумагой рассчитываться.Типа -компенсацию... получите за человеческую жизнь.Сполна даем-у нас доллариев
еще напечатают.. Хрень одним словом.В каком мире ребятушки вы будете жить не представляю.Но все что сейчас делается-это только цветочки-ягодки будут впереди... Не дай Бог...

----------


## juky-puky

to *FLOGGER*:

http://www.newsru.com/world/03mar2011/libya_2.html
http://www.newsru.com/world/04mar2011/startfight.html
http://lenta.ru/news/2011/09/01/gaddafi/
http://ria.ru/arab_ly/20110902/428599343.html
http://www.utro.ru/articles/2011/08/29/994947.shtml

----------


## Nazar

> to *FLOGGER*:
> 
> http://www.newsru.com/world/03mar2011/libya_2.html
> http://www.newsru.com/world/04mar2011/startfight.html
> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/09/01/gaddafi/
> http://ria.ru/arab_ly/20110902/428599343.html
> http://www.utro.ru/articles/2011/08/29/994947.shtml


Обыкновенная проамериканская и проеврейская пропаганда, которая по сути своей ничем не отличается от прокремлевской.

----------


## juky-puky

> Обыкновенная проамериканская и проеврейская пропаганда, которая по сути своей ничем не отличается от прокремлевской.


- От прокремлёвской она отличается десятикратно большей близостью к реальности...

----------


## Nazar

> - От прокремлёвской она отличается десятикратно большей близостью к реальности...


Ну кто-бы сомневался.
Миша, и ты и я, получаем информацию из одинаково лживых, заинтересованных и подконтрольных источников, по-этому про реальность прозападной прессы не надо.
Я знаю одно, Ливия была одной из самых благоприятных и развитых стран Африки с достаточно высоким уровнем жизни, так-же я знаю что теперь там бардак и хаос и неизвестно сколько он будет продолжаться, так-же я знаю кто способствовал наведению в Ливии бардака и хаоса, больше в принципе ничего не нужно.

----------


## juky-puky

> Ну кто-бы сомневался.
> Миша, и ты и я, получаем информацию из одинаково лживых, заинтересованных и подконтрольных источников, по-этому про реальность прозападной прессы не надо.


- Я смотрю и те и эти. 



> Я знаю одно, Ливия была одной из самых благоприятных и развитых стран Африки с достаточно высоким уровнем жизни


- А я разве когда-то с этим спорил??



> так-же я знаю что теперь там бардак и хаос и неизвестно сколько он будет продолжаться, так-же я знаю кто способствовал наведению в Ливии бардака и хаоса, больше в принципе ничего не нужно.


- Кто способствовал? Берлускони и Саркози? Они главные виновники? 
А в Сирии кто сейчас способствует наведению бардака и хаоса??

----------


## FLOGGER

> Кто способствовал? Берлускони и Саркози? Они главные виновники?


Несомненно, они причастны. Даже если бунт против Каддафи затеяли исключительно сами ливийцы, безо всякой помощи извне, то они поддержали всеми возможными средствами этот мятеж. Я лично не сомневаюсь, что без помощи Запада мятежники долго бы не продержались.



> А в Сирии кто сейчас способствует наведению бардака и хаоса??


Сейчас сказать не могу, не знаю. Но не удивлюсь, когда чьи-нибудь уши там вылезут. Не думаю, что российские.
 Кстати, попутно вопрос: если Западу позволено открыто поддерживать мятежников (а, может, и организовывать мятежи), и в первую очередь оружием, включая и бомбардировку территории другого гос-ва, то почему РФ не может поставлять той же Сирии, к примеру, С-300? Совсем недавно, недели три назад, слышал по радио, что РФ оправдывалась, что не поставляет Сирии эти комплексы. Так почему нельзя-то?

----------


## Nazar

> то почему РФ не может поставлять той же Сирии, к примеру, С-300? Совсем недавно, недели три назад, слышал по радио, что РФ оправдывалась, что не поставляет Сирии эти комплексы. Так почему нельзя-то?


Американские и еврейские жизни очень дороги, народы то богоизбранные, как они сами себя называют, а уж летчики этих наций ( скоро расами станут ) стоят куда больше, разве можно их во время бомбежек недоразвитых стран, опасности подвергать.

----------


## juky-puky

> Несомненно, они причастны. Даже если бунт против Каддафи затеяли исключительно сами ливийцы, безо всякой помощи извне, то они поддержали всеми возможными средствами этот мятеж. Я лично не сомневаюсь, что без помощи Запада мятежники долго бы не продержались.


- Люди Каддафи уничтожили бы десятки тысяч человек своего населения.



> Цитата:
> А в Сирии кто сейчас способствует наведению бардака и хаоса?? 
> 
> Сейчас сказать не могу, не знаю. Но не удивлюсь, когда чьи-нибудь уши там вылезут. Не думаю, что российские.


- Интересно, а кто был виновником Октябрьского переворота 25 октября 1917 года? Я почему-то всегда думал, что царь Николай II... 



> Кстати, попутно вопрос: если Западу позволено открыто поддерживать мятежников (а, может, и организовывать мятежи), и в первую очередь оружием, включая и бомбардировку территории другого гос-ва, то почему РФ не может поставлять той же Сирии, к примеру, С-300? Совсем недавно, недели три назад, слышал по радио, что РФ оправдывалась, что не поставляет Сирии эти комплексы. Так почему нельзя-то?


- Почему - "нельзя"?!  Разумеется, можно! Только тогда США на руководство России сильно обидится. И не дай Бог, вдруг примет какие-то контрмеры, попросту говоря, нагадит как-нибудь, ущемит где-то, в чём-то прищучит и т.п. ...

----------


## juky-puky

> Американские и еврейские жизни очень дороги, народы то богоизбранные, как они сами себя называют, а уж летчики этих наций ( скоро расами станут ) стоят куда больше, разве можно их во время бомбежек недоразвитых стран, опасности подвергать.


- Советский Союз и Россия так дорожат еврейскими жизнями, что ни в сказке сказать, ни пером описать! Вот уже полвека поставляют соседним арабским странам оружие для убийства евреев. На десятки миллиардов долларов, безвозмездно, только убивайте евреев, дорогие арабские братья!

----------


## alexvolf

> - Советский Союз и Россия так дорожат еврейскими жизнями, что ни в сказке сказать, ни пером описать! Вот уже полвека поставляют соседним арабским странам оружие для убийства евреев. На десятки миллиардов долларов, безвозмездно, только убивайте евреев, дорогие арабские братья!


Юки,уважаемый

Без комментов...

----------


## juky-puky

> Юки,уважаемый
> 
> Без комментов...


- И каков же Ваш вывод из внимательного изучения сих графиков?

----------


## Nazar

> - Интересно, а кто был виновником Октябрьского переворота 25 октября 1917 года? Я почему-то всегда думал, что царь Николай II...


А я всегда думал, что человек, который благодаря своей мягкотелости, определенной неграмотности ( в политическом смысле ) позволил этому случиться ( кстати в октябре он уже не царь быль ) и люди, которые это непосредственно организовали, в том числе из-за пределов страны, это несколько разные индивидуумы и разные виновники произошедшего.

----------


## Nazar

> - Люди Каддафи уничтожили бы десятки тысяч человек своего населения.


Еще раз повторяю, я сомневаюсь что сильно бы пострадало население Ливии, пострадали бы толпы гастарбайтеров, беженцев и прочей швали, которая собственно всю эту бучу и подняла.
Если в Питере и Москве узбеки, таджики и прочие жители солнечных чуркистанов  поднимут бунт с целью свержения законной власти их тоже надо будет по головке гладить, а Россию НАТОй бомбить?

----------


## An-Z

> -- Интересно, а кто был виновником Октябрьского переворота 25 октября 1917 года? Я почему-то всегда думал, что царь Николай II...


Он то был жертвой, а вот переворот организовывало еврейство, за что им была впоследствии "благодарность" в виде помощи арабам...




> ....чуркистанов  поднимут бунт с целью свержения законной власти их тоже надо будет по головке гладить, а Россию НАТОй бомбить?


Вполне возможный сценарий обозримого будущего

----------


## juky-puky

> А я всегда думал, что человек, который благодаря своей мягкотелости, определенной неграмотности ( в политическом смысле) позволил этому случиться (кстати в октябре он уже не царь был) и люди, которые это непосредственно организовали, в том числе из-за пределов страны, это несколько разные индивидуумы и разные виновники произошедшего.


- То, что немцы дали пять миллионов золотых марок на революцию в России и помогли Ильичу со товарищи в бронированном вагончике приехать - их можно понять: они воевали на два фронта, а тут такой блестящий шанс - вывести одну страну из войны!
 Но других "агентов влияния" и спонсирования из-за рубежа в истории Октябрьского переворота не просматривается...

А Николашка виноват по самые уши - с его "чертой осёдлости", с еврейскими погромами, с его Марией Фёдоровной и её Григорием Распутином, с дебильной Первой Мировой войной, куда Россия впялилась без никакой острой нужды...

----------


## juky-puky

> Он то был жертвой, а вот переворот организовывало еврейство, за что им была впоследствии "благодарность" в виде помощи арабам...


- А не надо было евреев угнетать, как негров в Африке, и не одна революция бы в России не победила. Надо было ещё при Петре Первом создать евреям режим наибольшего благоприятствования и тогда сегодня Россия была бы первой и величайшей державой мира,  конституционной монархией, на трёх континентах, от Калифорнии до Германии, с населением миллионов 600-700...

----------


## An-Z

А евреям надо было жить в ладу с теми кто их приютил, а не создавать поводов для антисемитизьма...

----------


## Nik Primopye

> - А не надо было евреев угнетать, как негров в Африке...и т.д..........


Смеялся.
Спасибо от души.

С уважением,
Ник

----------


## juky-puky

> А евреям надо было жить в ладу с теми кто их приютил, а не создавать поводов для антисемитизьма...


- Отчего же "не в ладу" жили бы евреи в России при Петре Первом?! При Екатерине Великой?! И т.д.?? Как можно жить не "в ладу" в империи, где царь - самодержец и вся сила в его руках?

----------


## Nazar

> - А не надо было евреев угнетать, как негров в Африке, и не одна революция бы в России не победила. Надо было ещё при Петре Первом создать евреям режим наибольшего благоприятствования


Ты предлагаешь что-бы на территории царской России, осознано создавалось еврейское гос-во ( еще в те, петровские годы )?

Приютите у себя негров из Африки, создайте им самые благоприятные условия и у вас будет самый высококлассный баскетбол в мире. :Wink:  ( шютка )
Почему ты считаешь, что какому-то народу, надо создавать особенные условия, вы действительно себя богоизбранными считаете что-ли? :Eek:

----------


## juky-puky

> Смеялся.
> Спасибо от души.
> 
> С уважением,
> Ник


- Что же такого очень смешного было в апартеиде в ЮАР? (Из-за него, кстати, власть белых там и рухнула...)

----------


## juky-puky

> Ты предлагаешь что-бы на территории царской России, осознано создавалось еврейское гос-во ( еще в те, петровские годы )?


- Зачем?? просто предоставить возможность еврейским купцам свободно торговать по всей территории Российской империи и её окрестностям, еврейским ремесленникам свободно и спокойно заниматься своими промыслами на всей территоррии империи - на благо народа и Царя.



> Приютите у себя негров из Африки, создайте им самые благоприятные условия и у вас будет самый высококлассный баскетбол в мире. (шютка)


- Приютите у себя евреев - и у Вас будет лучшая в мире наука и техника, бизнес и финансы, литература и искусство, образование и военное дело... Выгоните их (или уничтожьте) - и всё придёт в упадок, а возможно и того хуже...



> Почему ты считаешь, что какому-то народу, надо создавать особенные условия, вы действительно себя богоизбранными считаете что-ли?


- Есть особенности: *евреи являются катализаторами очень многих процессов, "дрожжами в тесте"...*

----------


## alexvolf

> - Отчего же "не в ладу" жили бы евреи в России при Петре Первом?! При Екатерине Великой?! И т.д.?? Как можно жить не "в ладу" в империи, где царь - самодержец и вся сила в его руках?


 Юки
А причем Россия...
Вы-бы лучше рассказали нам почему во многих странах Зап.Европы в средние века устраивали гонения на евреев.Например,таже Испания...
Или в послевоенной Польше.Кстати напомню,что офиц.Израиль считает 
Польшу -самой антисемитской страной.Или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## Nazar

> - Отчего же "не в ладу" жили бы евреи в России при Петре Первом?! При Екатерине Великой?! И т.д.?? Как можно жить не "в ладу" в империи, где царь - самодержец и вся сила в его руках?


А мне вот интересно, а почему они вообще должны были там жить, с другой культурой, верой, обычаями и своим исконно пренебрежительным отношением ко всем "не евреям"?
В опасную тему скатываемся.

----------


## Nazar

> - Приютите у себя евреев - и у Вас будет лучшая в мире наука и техника, [/B]


Я не знал что японская наука и техника, держится на евреях.




> бизнес и финансы,


Здесь не спорю, вам равных нет, что кому впарить и как кого нагреть. :Smile: 




> литература и искусство, образование


Этого добра в России и без евреев хватало, да и до сих пор что-то осталось.




> - Есть особенности: [B]евреи являются катализаторами очень многих процессов, "дрожжами в тесте"...


Далеко не самых лучших и выгодных только им.

----------


## juky-puky

> Юки
> А причем Россия...
> Вы-бы лучше рассказали нам почему во многих странах Зап.Европы в средние века устраивали гонения на евреев. Например, таже Испания...


- Религиозные гонения, конкуренция:
http://www.threeda.ru/entsciklopediy...v-ispanii.html
Кончилось это для Испании тогда очень плохо, начался её закат в глобальном масштабе, от которого она не оправилась до сих пор...
Говорят, что диктатор Фрнко был родом из марранов, поэтому никакого уничтожения евреев в годы Второй Мировой войны в Испании не было...



> Или в послевоенной Польше.


- В 70-х годах Польша была довольно успешной страной Варшавского Договора. Во многом причиной этого явилось то, что массу руководящих должностей там заняли евреи (несмотря на послевоенный антисемитизм). Образовалась действительно большая диспропорция присутствия евреев на руководящих должностях во всех отраслях народного хозяйства Польши и в ряде госструктур. Это вызывало зависть и ненависть поляков, кончилось дело тем, что ЦК ПОРП принял постановление, по которому евреи были сняты со всех руководящих постов в Польше и им разрешили уехать. В результате практически все евреи из Польши тогда уехали, остались какие-то крохи, порядка 4 тысячи на всю Польшу. 
Дальше началось самое смешное: место евреев немедленно заняли поляки, они стали втрое хуже работать и в пять раз больше воровать (чего бояться - мы же свои ребята! Тут всё - наше!) Начали строить себе трёхэтажные дворцы, хапать, требовать мзду. И за каких-то три года умудрились и экономику развалить (евреи её умудрялись держать на уровне, даже в условиях социализма) и, самое главное - остервенить рабочих, которые организовали "Солидарность" во главе с Лехом Валенсой и потребовали (УЖАС!) смены политического строя в Польше! 
СССР оказывал всевозможную финансовую и продовольственную помощь полякам, чтобы сохранить социалистически строй, но протестное движение нарастало, в СССР в это время нарастала военная кампания в Афганистане, лишних денег не было, ввести войска в Польшу как в 1968-м в ЧССР не рискнули - и Польша оказалась первым лопнувшим звеном в цепи стран социализма. А дальше развал стран СЭВ продолжился. Ну, а кончилось всё и распадом Советского Союза, в конце концов...
А началось - с еврейских "погромов" в Польше в 70-х... 



> Кстати напомню, что офиц. Израиль считает 
> Польшу - самой антисемитской страной. Или я ошибаюсь?


- Правильно. Потому, что милые польские граждане уничтожали евреев и после окончания Второй Мировой войны! такого больше не было нигде. 
сейчас в Польше евреев практически нет, но вот антисемитизм - есть.

----------


## juky-puky

> Я не знал что японская наука и техника, держится на евреях.


- Послевоенная японская наука и техника держалась на американцах. Послевоенная американская наука и техника держится на евреях.



> Здесь не спорю, вам равных нет, что кому впарить и как кого нагреть.


- Как ни странно, коренным жителям при этом перепадает очень немало...



> Этого добра в России и без евреев хватало, да и до сих пор что-то осталось.


- Ты просто абсолютно не представляешь реального вклада евреев в литературу и искусство в послеоктябрьский период. Он был чудовищно непропорционален количеству евреев в СССР. Процент лиц с высшим образованием в СССР среди евреев был в 8 раз выше, чем в среднем по стране, в 70-х годах 58% докторов наук были евреями. На послевоенных физико-математических отделениях ведущих столичных ВУЗов на некоторых специальностях студентов-евреев было более 90%... 

На начало 2006 года количество учёных евреев в России, несмотря на их эмиграцию в другие страны и имеющий место антисемитизм, остаётся значительным. В Российской Академии Наук 516 академиков. Из них – по одному эстонцу, литовцу, белорусу, аварцу, лезгину, кабардинцу, 2 узбека, 7 грузин, 10 татар, 16 армян, 23 украинца, *55 евреев*, остальные – около 400 – русские. Член-корреспондентов – 780. Из них – по одному кумыку, кабардинцу, ингушу, лаку, латышу, андийцу, греку, немцу, осетину, киргизу, туркмену, башкиру, по два чеченца, аварца, узбека, казаха, литовца, белоруса, 3 грузина, 5 азербайджанцев, 19 армян, 26 украинцев, *62 еврея*, остальные 640 – русские. На октябрь 2006 года в мире живет 227 лауреатов Нобелевской премии в области науки (физика, химия, медицина, экономика), свыше 80% работают в США. По одному нобелевскому лауреату – у поляков, чехов, пакистанцев, мексиканцев, румын, албанцев, ирландцев, бельгийцев, словаков, индусов, белорусов (Жорес Алферов, мать – еврейка). А вот единственный «полурусский» лауреат – академик Абрикосов по этому жесткому критерию попадает к евреям. Так что русские остались без своего «представителя». По два – норвежцы, датчане и арабы (один из датчан – Оге Бор, сын великого Нильса Бора, имеет также еврейские корни). По четыре шведа и итальянца. Пять голландцев. По шесть – французов, японцев, китайцев. Семь шотландцев. 25 немцев (включая германошвейцарцев). 69 англосаксов (в основном американцы). И наконец, страшно сказать, на ПЕРВОМ месте – *евреи! 78 человек*.  

Ещё:
http://www.usfamily.net/web/joseph/evr_nauka_v_sssr.htm



> Далеко не самых лучших и выгодных только им.


- Ну, да, типа Октябрьской революции и построении социализма в СССР...  :Smile:

----------


## alexvolf

> - Религиозные гонения, конкуренция............................  .......................
> 
>  Образовалась действительно большая диспропорция присутствия евреев на руководящих должностях во всех отраслях народного хозяйства Польши и в ряде госструктур. Это вызывало зависть и ненависть поляков, кончилось дело тем, что ЦК ПОРП принял постановление, по которому евреи были сняты со всех руководящих постов в Польше и им разрешили уехать. А началось - с еврейских "погромов" в Польше в 70-х... 
> 
> - Правильно. Потому, что милые польские граждане уничтожали евреев и после окончания Второй Мировой войны! такого больше не было нигде. 
> сейчас в польше евреев практически нет, но вот антисемитизм - есть.


Юки
"Чистосердечные признания смегчают вину" (А.Вышинский).

----------


## An-Z

:Confused: Я давно не удивляюсь, что какую проблему не копни, в итоге всюду торчат пейсы евроамериканских банкиров... И  ливийские события не исключения, убран очередной непримиримый враг Израиля... Саркози не еврей, не? Взять денег в долг и не отдать, эт по ихнему..
А Америка в очередной раз решает свои экономические проблемы развязывая глобальную войну, ну а кто там основной держатель активов, кто рулит Америкой?
Где власть имеют евреи, там всегда война и геноцид, тем более что это их "Завет.." и исполняется он веками...

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=juky-puky;82231немало...

- Ты просто абсолютно не представляешь реального вклада евреев в литературу и искусство в послеоктябрьский период. Он был чудовищно непропорционален количеству евреев в СССР. Процент лиц с высшим образованием в СССР среди евреев был в 8 раз выше, чем в среднем по стране, в 70-х годах 58% докторов наук были евреями. На послевоенных физико-математических отделениях ведущих столичных ВУЗов на некоторых специальностях студентов-евреев было более 90%... QUOTE]

Ну предположим подобное явление было не только в СССР.. Забыли показать % в  таких отрослях как медицина и искусство ( по вашему шоу-бизнес...)

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=An-Z;82233] :Confused:  Саркози не еврей, не? Взять денег в долг и не отдать, эт по ихнему..QUOTE]
 Саркози -корнями из Венгрии,как и Сорос...

----------


## An-Z

> -На начало 2006 года количество учёных евреев в России, несмотря на их эмиграцию в другие страны и имеющий место антисемитизм, остаётся значительным. В Российской Академии Наук 516 академиков...


Академики эти прямо таки и двинули Россию вперёд! Кто мешал на осколках СССР подымать и продвигать страну? Проще было попилить все и заграбастать  с целью дальнейшей продажи. Кому же места у кормушек не хватило почему то ломанулись из страны которая их бесплатно учила и давала возможность реализовываться. Почему, когда финансовая и политическая власть была фактически в их руках, они не стали что-то созидать, а стали вести себя как паразиты?




> Сообщение от An-Z
> 
> 
>  Саркози не еврей, не? Взять денег в долг и не отдать, эт по ихнему..
> 
> 
>  Саркози -корнями из Венгрии,как и Сорос....



Ну да http://www.jewish.ru/theme/world/200...s994248288.php

----------


## Nik Primopye

> - ...Послевоенная американская наука и техника держится на евреях....


Еврей Вернер фон Браун — это сильно...

Ник

----------


## juky-puky

> Я давно не удивляюсь, что какую проблему не копни, в итоге всюду торчат пейсы евроамериканских банкиров... И  ливийские события не исключения, убран очередной непримиримый враг Израиля... Саркози не еврей, не? Взять денег в долг и не отдать, эт по ихнему..


- Саркози действительно из венгерских евреев...  :Tongue: 



> А Америка в очередной раз решает свои экономические проблемы развязывая глобальную войну


- Глобальную?? Нет, только локальные...



> ... ну а кто там основной держатель активов, кто рулит Америкой?


- Ну, эти, как их... "Враги рода человеческого"...  :Rolleyes: 



> Где власть имеют евреи, там всегда война и геноцид, тем более что это их "Завет.." и исполняется он веками...


- Читайте и конспектируйте "Протоколы сионских мудрецов", хоть придумал их русский, всё равно там чистейшая правда написана! 

А вот в России евреев практически не осталось, все лишь считанные несколько сот тысяч, вместо бывших трёх миллионов, все "убрались в свой Израиль" (в свою Америку, Австралию, Канаду и т.д.).

----------


## juky-puky

> Академики эти прямо таки и двинули Россию вперёд!


- Нет, они её взад двинули! 



> Кто мешал на осколках СССР подымать и продвигать страну? Проще было попилить все и заграбастать  с целью дальнейшей продажи.


- Академики попилили всё бабло??



> Кому же места у кормушек не хватило почему то ломанулись из страны


- Академики ломанулись из страны??



> которая их бесплатно учила и давала возможность реализовываться.


- Меня, например, бесплатно учила (правда, не дала реализоваться полностью, ну, да ладно), ну, так я с ней полностью рассчитался, до последней копейки.



> Почему, когда финансовая и политическая власть была фактически в их руках, они не стали что-то созидать, а стали вести себя как паразиты?


- Президентом был еврей - Беня Эльцин?!  Премьер-министрами были евреи? Егор Гайдар? - нет. Виктор Черномырдин?! - Нет. Степашин?! - Нет! Примаков?! - Нет! Путин?? - Нееет! 
Евреем был (и то наполовину) только киндер-сюрприз, Серёжа Израитель (девичья фамилия мамы Кириенко), так его поставили только для того, чтобы вывести из под удара Черномырдина, - он должен был обнаружить, что страна - банкрот, провозгласить дефолт, и быть уволенным. 
Так какие евреи страной управляли? 
Олигархи делали свой гешефт, а все "лихие 90-тые" страной рулили исконно русские люди, чудо-богатыри!

----------


## APKAH

> Олигархи делали свой гешефт, а все "лихие 90-тые" страной рулили исконно русские люди, чудо-богатыри!


 Ну главного премьера забыли - Немцова. Явлинский, Березовский, Гусинский, Ходорковский и так далее, вся эта алчная жидомасонская нечисть тогда как клещ впилась в страну. Пришел Путин - началось "выкарчевывание" клещей.

----------


## An-Z

> ///А вот в России евреев практически не осталось....


Крысы знают когда бежать с корабля..

Прекрасный пример как евреи подымали российский автопром - Березовский в АвтоВазе, академики видимо действовали так же ибо и наука в жопе.. Такой у вашей элиты стиль, снять вершки и слинять.

Вы правда верите что страной управлял Эльцин? :Biggrin: Тогда страной управляла именно олигархия при мощной поддержке СМИ, ну и кто олигархи и кто во главы медиамасс по национальности?



> Егор Гайдар? - нет.


http://www.sem40.ru/famous2/e2046.shtml

Вы же сказали, где евреи - там процветание, вот были евреи у власти (имели все рычаги влияния на неё) с (примерно) 17 по 30-е годы, с 80-х по 90-е прошлого века - где позитив? Я вот никого кроме Абрамовича привести в пример не могу, а вы?

----------


## juky-puky

> А мне вот интересно, а почему они вообще должны были там жить, с другой культурой, верой, обычаями и своим исконно пренебрежительным отношением ко всем "не евреям"?


- А _где_ им надо было жить?? Еврейское государство разорили римляне во II-м веке новой эры. Поэтом эта земля была захвачена... 



> В опасную тему скатываемся.


- Действительно "опасная тема": имеют ли евреи право на существование?! Немцы в 30-х годах решили, что "нет, не имеют"...

----------


## juky-puky

> Ну главного премьера забыли - Немцова. Явлинский, Березовский, Гусинский, Ходорковский и так далее, вся эта алчная жидомасонская нечисть тогда как клещ впилась в страну.


- Кто из них был президент или премьер-министр?



> Пришел Путин - началось "выкарчевывание" клещей.


- Правда??!  Все олигархи на месте, кроме трёх: Ходорковского, Гусинского, Березовского. Все под крылом Путина (не еврей) благоденствуют и богатеют, уже в список Форбс не влезают: 
http://sergeilvs.com/79-milliarderov-forbs/

----------


## juky-puky

> Вы же сказали, где евреи - там процветание, вот были евреи у власти (имели все рычаги влияния на неё) с (примерно) 17 по 30-е годы...


- Победа в гражданской войне над Белой Армией и 14-ю странами Антанты, НЭП до 1930-го, конвертируемый русский червонец! Развитие наук, развитие искусств, развитие литературы! Угар НЭПа! Культурная революция, ликвидация безграмотности!  Все беспризорники устроены! 



> с 80-х по 90-е прошлого века - где позитив?


- Но кто виноват, что русский чудо-богатырь Борис Ельцин каждый день "в сиську" пьян по 12 часов  в день и страной управляет его малолетняя дочь Танька под ручку с Березовским?! 



> Я вот никого кроме Абрамовича привести в пример не могу, а вы?


- "Списочек" олигархов я привёл.

----------


## Nazar

> - А _где_ им надо было жить?? Еврейское государство разорили римляне во II-м веке новой эры. Поэтом эта земля была захвачена...


Я знаю историю. А почему было-бы не пожить там, где корни? Наверное потому что там особо не ждали и встречали не дружелюбно, так? По-этому и расселились там где тише, спокойней и где не трогают, вот только когда в гости приходишь, вести себя надо в соответствии с порядками, принятыми в этом новом месте, чего евреи со своей обособленностью, высокомерием и вбитым в голову мнении о богоизбранности, никогда и практически нигде, делать не умели, за что и всю свою историю гонениям подвергались.




> - Действительно "опасная тема": имеют ли евреи право на существование?! Немцы в 30-х годах решили, что "нет, не имеют"...


Немцы решили это не только в отношении евреев, не надо опять свою нацию  особняком выставлять.
На существование имеют право все люди, на равноправное, честное и *взаимоудобное* существование.

----------


## juky-puky

> Я знаю историю. А почему было-бы не пожить там, где корни?


- Пока была Римская империя, евреям в Иудею возвращаться и жить там было нельзя. Везде можно было жить евреям на территории Священной Римской империи, от Египта до Альбиона и на территории нынешней Испании, можно было жить даже в самом Риме! А вот в Иудее евреям - низзя!  
А потом, за следующие 200 лет, корни были пущены уже вдалеке от Родины...



> Немцы решили это не только в отношении евреев, не надо опять свою нацию особняком выставлять.


- Ещё и цыган...



> На существование имеют право все люди, на равноправное, честное и взаимоудобное существование.


- Вопрос вставал прежде всего о религии. Религиозной терпимости в те времена не было и в помине...

----------


## Иваныч

Абузаид Омар Дорда (Dr. Abuzaid Omar Dorda), старший ливийский чиновник, бывший посол ООН, который в настоящее время содержится в плену у ПНС и подвергается пыткам, его жизнь находится в серьезной опасности. Таким образом, мы призываем международное сообщество, гуманитарные организации, ООН и СЕ оперативно потребовать освобождения и гарантий для жизни этого уважаемого человека, чьи права человека грубо нарушаются, новым "демократическим" ливийским режимом.
...
"Г-н Дорда пережил покушение прошлой ночью, 25 October 2011, от рук своих охранников в здании, где он был арестован. Он был сброшен со второго этаж, у него несколько переломов и других серьезных травм. Власти были вынуждены Дорда переправить в Maitiga больницу в Триполи, где на данный момент он содержится в крайне плохих условиях. Дорда не получает надлежащего лечения должным образом и юридически предоставляется политическим заключенным, не говоря уже о том, что требуется в соответствии с точки зрения прав человека и других международных договоров. "[1]
[1] http://turtlebay.foreignpolicy.com/p...iled_former_un...

Вот некоторые вещи, мы можем все сделать, ЧТОБЫ ПОМОЧЬ DR. ABUZAID DORBA, это займет всего пару минут вашего времени, но они могут внести разницу между жизнью и смертью для него:
1. ЗВОНИТЕ Совет Безопасности ООН
а) Пожалуйста, позвоните послу России в Совете Безопасности ООН, посол Чуркин. Цифры таковы: +1 212 861 4903 (Его секретарь / помощник) и +1 212 861 4327 (пресс-служба).
б) Пожалуйста, позвоните послу Китая в Совете Безопасности ООН, посол Ли Baodong. Номер: +1 212 655 6100.
2. Отправить Сообщения (Скопируйте и вставьте этот текст или написать свой собственный призыв к следующему адресу электронной почты)
- Адреса электронной почты:
РОССИЯ: rusun.press @ gmail.com, rusun@un.int

----------


## Nazar

> - Ещё и цыган...
> 
> .


Русских тоже собирались не много оставить, так..что-бы для физического труда хватало, к которому те-же евреи, видимо были менее приспособлены.




> "Для славян никакой гигиены, никаких медикаментов только алкоголь и табак".


Это Миша не мои слова.
А уж если говорить о суммарном уроне, то его даже сопоставлять нельзя.




> - Вопрос вставал прежде всего о религии. Религиозной терпимости в те времена не было и в помине...


Я за это не люблю любую религию и никогда не буду ни в одну верить и придерживаться ей.
Тем более к христианской, которая действительно была самая агрессивная и нетерпимая ко всему, что не укладывалось в их каноны.

----------


## Nazar

*Иваныч*
Интересно конечно, но у меня в школе ( когда я в Североморске учился ), был одноклассник и очень хороший мой товарищ - Даня Дорда.
По сабжу, даже отзываться не хочу, толпу обкуренных дегенератов, Запад гордо назвал повстанцами, блевать от такой "правды" хочется. :Mad:

----------


## Иваныч



----------


## APKAH

Катар признал участие своих солдат в боевых действиях в Ливии. Заметьте - сотен солдат.
http://www.rosbalt.ru/main/2011/10/26/905414.html

----------


## Иваныч

И не только Катар,а и Саудовцы.

----------


## Nazar

> Катар признал участие своих солдат в боевых действиях в Ливии. Заметьте - сотен солдат.
> http://www.rosbalt.ru/main/2011/10/26/905414.html


по еврейским и американским каналам это не покажут. Им покажут несчастных ливийцев, которые одержали кровопролитную войну с угнетавшим их тираном.

----------


## Иваныч

Спикер Палаты представителей Конгресса США республиканец Джон Бейнер, Россия не является демократической страной, и США должны действовать, исходя из этого представления. Он призвал действующую администрацию прекратить заниматься «перезагрузкой» российско-американских отношений и перейти к более жестким и решительным действиям.

----------


## FLOGGER

> - Люди Каддафи уничтожили бы десятки тысяч человек своего населения.


Конечно, это было бы негуманно. А, когда это сделали "борцы за демократию", это сразу посчиталось гуманным.



> - Интересно, а кто был виновником Октябрьского переворота 25 октября 1917 года? Я почему-то всегда думал, что царь Николай II...


Как в том анкдоте: "Ты еще мать вспомни".



> - Почему - "нельзя"?!  Разумеется, можно! Только тогда США на руководство России сильно обидится. И не дай Бог, вдруг примет какие-то контрмеры, попросту говоря, нагадит как-нибудь, ущемит где-то, в чём-то прищучит и т.п. ...


Вот-вот, и я об этом. Только Вы, Михаил, опять передергиваете. Я ведь спросил "почему *нельзя*?", а не как будут реагировать Штаты. Вот Вы и объясните, раз уж  Вы за это дело взялись. Еще раз: *почему страны Запада могут позволять себе свергать силой законные праительства других государств, осуществлять против них агрессию, а РФ не может поставлять оборонительное оружие странам. подвергшимся агрессии или могущим таковыми стать?*
Ответ лежит на поверхности-Запад бздит этих С-300, т. к. знает, что в этом случае его потери в авиации могут возрасти до неприличных. Не сомневаюсь, что в итоге и С-300 будут уничтожены, но цена за это будет  другая. 
 И еще один вопрос. Может, хватит блудить словами про демократию, про тирана, про жертвы и просто признать, что дело-то в *нефти?*

----------


## FLOGGER

> - Советский Союз и Россия так дорожат еврейскими жизнями, что ни в сказке сказать, ни пером описать! Вот уже полвека поставляют соседним арабским странам оружие для убийства евреев. На десятки миллиардов долларов, безвозмездно, только убивайте евреев, дорогие арабские братья!


Ну, Михаил, это, знаете, уже просто бесстыдство! Вы же, по  крайней мере, должны знать, что никогда то, что Вы сейчас написали, не являлось целью политики ни СССР, ни РФ на Ближнем Востоке, да и где-бы то ни было вообще. Если СССР и поставлял оружие арабам, то не для того, чтобы те убили как можно больше евреев, а потому, что Израиль был и остается стратегическим партнером США. А СССР, как известно, противопоставлял политике США свою политику. Другими словами, СССР старался ограничить влияние США  в этом регионе, вот и все. Другое дело, насколько успешно-но это совсем другая тема.
 Да, что-то я подзабыл: в 67-м году арабы, вроде, натравленные СССР, напали на Израиль?

----------


## Nazar

> Спикер Палаты представителей Конгресса США республиканец Джон Бейнер, Россия не является демократической страной, и США должны действовать, исходя из этого представления. Он призвал действующую администрацию прекратить заниматься «перезагрузкой» российско-американских отношений и перейти к более жестким и решительным действиям.


До этого Кондолиза говорила примерно тоже самое, только про наши ресурсы и их несправедливое расходование.
Я  сейчас скажу глупую и плохую вещь, но...если 11 сентября 2001 года, все было именно так, как представила всему миру администрация США, то Россия потеряла исторический шанс, раз и навсегда покончить с этим рассадником заразы.
На месте руководства нашей страны, я нанес-бы по США РЯУД после первых сообщений мифическом самолете, упавшем на Пентагон.

Жаль порода нынче не та, одним можно Бейрут с руинами ровнять, а другим только за чужие грехи каяться.

----------


## Nazar

*FLOGGER*

Валера, кстати, сейчас специально поговорил с человеком, говорит.. летали евреи и комэсками были и иногда даже комполка, видимо дело не в Родине, которая талан Гиоры Эпштейна раскрыть и реализовать не дала, а в чем-то другом. :Confused:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Есть особенности: *евреи являются катализаторами очень многих процессов, "дрожжами в тесте"...*


Михаил, не надо преувеличивать значимость евреев. Сразу хочу подчеркнуть, чтоб всем было ясно-для меня практически не существует нац. вопроса. Для меня национальность человека не имеет  значения и к евреям я лично отношусь с большим уважением, могу даже объяснить почему, но "за отдельную плату". И тем не менее - есть один странный пример в истории. Немцы, мне кажется, добились огромных успехов в науке и технике именно тогда, когда избавились от евреев. Я имею в виду период ВМВ. Ведь техника у них была развита сумасшедше, в т. ч. и в войну.
И еще об "анти", в т. ч. и семитизме. Я считаю, что все эти "анти" идут от комплекса собственной неполноценности. Почему не любят евреев? Считается, что они всех на...вают. Ну так не давай себя на...ь. Почему раньше косо смотрели на грузин? Потому что они сюда приезжают и трахают наших баб (встречал я такие разговоры). Ну так значит, они это делают лучше тебя, вот и все.(Я, конечно, прошу прощения за столь пошлый пример). Почему в Карлоса бананом запустили? Да потому, что знают, что он лучший. И т. п. А чтобы избавиться от этих "анти", нужно просто помнить высказывание Черчилля. Когда его спросили, почему в Англии нет "еврейского вопроса", он ответил: " Потому что мы не считаем их умнее себя". Вот и все. Все великое-просто.

----------


## Nazar

и плевал я на всю еврейскую науку
http://vkontakte.ru/id7938374?92560#/search?c[q]=%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%B3%D0%BA%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82%D1%83%  D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B2&c[section]=video&z=video64884279_161020134

Прошу у всех прощения, просто нравится этот эпизод :Frown:

----------


## juky-puky

> и плевал я на всю еврейскую науку


- Был ещё один, который плевал "на всю еврейскую науку". Звали его Адольф Гитлер. В результате, атомной бомбы он не получил, её получили американцы, которые на эту самую науку не плевали...  :Cool:

----------


## juky-puky

> Михаил, не надо преувеличивать значимость евреев.


- Преуменьшать тоже не надо...



> Сразу хочу подчеркнуть, чтоб всем было ясно-для меня практически не существует нац. вопроса.


- Что поделаешь, он существует для сотен миллионов людей.



> Для меня национальность человека не имеет  значения и к евреям я лично отношусь с большим уважением, могу даже объяснить почему, но "за отдельную плату".


- Объясните?



> И тем не менее - есть один странный пример в истории. Немцы, мне кажется, добились огромных успехов в науке и технике именно тогда, когда избавились от евреев. Я имею в виду период ВМВ. Ведь техника у них была развита сумасшедше, в т. ч. и в войну.


- Вы даже вообразить себе не можете, каких успехов они добились бы за то же время, если бы вместо уничтожения евреев, оставили их всех на своих местах! Атомная бомба - только один из частных примеров.



> И еще об "анти", в т. ч. и семитизме. Я считаю, что все эти "анти" идут от комплекса собственной неполноценности. Почему не любят евреев? Считается, что они всех на...вают. Ну так не давай себя на...ь.


- Это правильно!  :Smile: 



> Почему раньше косо смотрели на грузин? Потому что они сюда приезжают и трахают наших баб (встречал я такие разговоры). Ну так значит, они это делают лучше тебя, вот и все.(Я, конечно, прошу прощения за столь пошлый пример). Почему в Карлоса бананом запустили? Да потому, что знают, что он лучший. И т. п. А чтобы избавиться от этих "анти", нужно просто помнить высказывание Черчилля. Когда его спросили, почему в Англии нет "еврейского вопроса", он ответил: " Потому что мы не считаем их умнее себя". Вот и все. Все великое-просто.


- Да-да, конечно...

----------


## Nazar

> - Был ещё один, который плевал "на всю еврейскую науку". Звали его Адольф Гитлер. В результате, атомной бомбы он не получил, её получили американцы, которые на эту самую науку не плевали...


Да ради бога, американцы не обошлись без евреев, обошлись другие.
Кто-то из этих людей был евреем?
Герц, Фольмер, Арденне, Риль, Тиссен, Штеенбек, Циппе, Курчатов наконец.
Хорошо сидеть на другом конце света, навариваться на идущей войне и под мирным небом выдумывать атомную бомбу, пусть и обложив себя с ног до головы евреями, а потом орать на весь мир, что мы это сделали первые, потому что самые умные.
Посмотрел я было-бы им до атомной бомбы, если-бы немецкие войска не по России ходили, а по Великой равнине.

----------


## juky-puky

> Да ради бога, американцы не обошлись без евреев, обошлись другие.


- В Советском Союзе - не обошлись. 



> Посмотрел я было-бы им до атомной бомбы, если-бы немецкие войска не по России ходили, а по Великой равнине.


- Вообще-то то, что американцы воевали с 7 декабря 1941 года с Японией, очень помогло Советскому Союзу - из-за войны со США Японии было совершенно невпротык ввязываться ещё и в войну с СССР.

----------


## APKAH

> - Был ещё один, который плевал "на всю еврейскую науку". Звали его Адольф Гитлер. В результате, атомной бомбы он не получил, её получили американцы, которые на эту самую науку не плевали...


 Кстати недавно от одного из историков услышал интересные данные - он утверждает что согласно документам первое атомное устройство испытано совсем не в США, а в 1945 году в нацистской Германии. По этому поводу мало информации, возможно кто располагает другими данными ? Упоминания в интерненте нашел только это
Википедия тоже рассказывает о том как с 1939 года Германия активно учавствовала в создании атомного оружия, также упоминается что экспериментальный ядерный реактор вывезен в США весной 1945 года

----------


## FLOGGER

> - Преуменьшать тоже не надо...


Ну, это просто уже от нечего сказать. Разве я это делал?



> - Что поделаешь, он существует для сотен миллионов людей.


Жаль. В Израиле тоже? Считать, что без евреев "здесь ничего бы не стояло"-это тоже разновидность нац. вопроса.



> - Объясните?


Я же написал: "за отдельную плату". Т. е. я не собираюсь в Сети распинаться еще и по этому  поводу, это неинтересно остальным.



> - Вы даже вообразить себе не можете, каких успехов они добились бы за то же время, если бы вместо уничтожения евреев, оставили их всех на своих местах!


Абсолютно в этом не уверен как в возможном факте. Вы можете вообразить себе все, что угодно.



> Атомная бомба - только один из частных примеров.


Cомнительной привлекательности пример. Тогда можно сказать Гитлеру спасибо. Не хватало только АБ фюреру.



> - Это правильно! - Да-да, конечно...


Ну, слава богу.

----------


## juky-puky

> Я же написал: "за отдельную плату". Т. е. я не собираюсь в Сети распинаться еще и по этому  поводу, это неинтересно остальным.


- Если не лень - напишите, пожалуйста, в ЛС.  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Упоминания в интерненте нашел только это


Впечаляющая информация. :Rolleyes:  Особенно впечатлило подозрение, что инопланетяне передали пр-ву США атомные технологии.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ...раз и навсегда покончить с этим рассадником заразы...
> ...На месте руководства нашей страны, я нанес-бы по США РЯУД ....


Г-н *Nazar*, БРАВО!

Я что-то не припомню, чтобы послевоенное советское руководство имело хоть толику Вашего стратегического гения!

Амеров — ядрёной бомбой! Рассадник заразы...
Евреев — пороть и вешать. Неча Бейрут бомбить...
И арабов — пороть и вешать. Плохо воевали...
И чеченов — пороть и вешать. Сами знают, за что...
Немцев — вешать и пороть. Помните 41-й...
А когда французы и прочие итальяшки кончатся — тогда уж начнём русских: пороть и вешать, вешать и пороть. 
Знайте  *Nazar'а*, сукины дети !

БРАВО! БРАВО! БРАВО!
Так победим!

----------


## APKAH

> Впечаляющая информация. Особенно впечатлило подозрение, что инопланетяне передали пр-ву США атомные технологии.


Незнаю уж насколько вас впечатлила эта информация, просто имейте ввиду что есть и другие версии и мнения о том "как еврейская наука на которую не плевали в США создала ядерную бомбу"  :Wink: 
http://glubinnaya.info/science/germanarm/germanarm.htm

----------


## Nazar

> Г-н *Nazar*, БРАВО!


Я просто высказал свое личное мнение и свое личное видение этого вопроса, выскажите свое и я посмеюсь над вами, поверьте, за мной не заржавеет.
А пока, как я вижу, вас очень сильно раздражает тот факт, что вас в очередной раз послали, отказав вам в извинениях.
Всего наилучшего на ваших форумных поприщах.
А я пошел с друзьями победу Спартака над Локомотивом отмечать. :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

> - В Советском Союзе - не обошлись.


Я назвал тебе фамилии ведущих инженеров по ядерной программе СССР, естественно там участвовали евреи, но их процентное соотношение не было и близко похоже на долю участия евреев в манхетанском проекте.




> - Вообще-то то, что американцы воевали с 7 декабря 1941 года с Японией, очень помогло Советскому Союзу - из-за войны со США Японии было совершенно невпротык ввязываться ещё и в войну с СССР.


Причем здесь это? Мне казалось я немного о другом говорил.
Миш, на континентальную территорию США хоть одна бомба упала? кроме пары запущенных японцами воздушных шариков.

----------


## Иваныч

> До этого Кондолиза говорила примерно тоже самое, только про наши ресурсы и их несправедливое расходование.
> Я  сейчас скажу глупую и плохую вещь, но...если 11 сентября 2001 года, все было именно так, как представила всему миру администрация США, то Россия потеряла исторический шанс, раз и навсегда покончить с этим рассадником заразы.
> На месте руководства нашей страны, я нанес-бы по США РЯУД после первых сообщений мифическом самолете, упавшем на Пентагон.
> 
> Жаль порода нынче не та, одним можно Бейрут с руинами ровнять, а другим только за чужие грехи каяться.


Господа из США,окрылённые "победами",уже наговорили целый цитатник угроз в адрес России.
Я привёл одну из крайних цитаток.
Хоть социализм у нас,хоть капитализм-риторика не меняется.
А сегодня,так ещё более "озверело" говорят.
Штатовские "шестёрки" вторят хозяевам.Величайшую державу учат,хотя если их всех собрать вместе,так всего-лишь пятнышком на теле РФ будут смотреться.
Недоросли чтобы великий народ учить.
http://martinis09.livejournal.com/212046.html

----------


## Иваныч

Группы волонтеров из числа жителей, вернувшихся после боев в Сирт, родной город свергнутого и убитого лидера Ливии Муаммара Каддафи, нашли и похоронили уже сотни тел мирных граждан и убитых сторонников полковника, сообщают в субботу арабские СМИ.

«С 20 октября только наш отряд обнаружил и похоронил более 500 тел, в основном, конечно, неопознанных. И ежедневно продолжаем обнаруживать на месте, где стоял когда-то наш город, десятки, десятки новых трупов», - рассказывают жители Сирта, передает РИА НОВОСТИ

Они добавляют, что, вернувшись в город после продолжавшихся весь последний месяц боев между сторонниками ПНС и Каддафи, «не узнали место». «От одного из самых красивых некогда городов Ливии не осталось ни одного уцелевшего камня. Он весь в руинах, нет целых домов, полностью разрушена инфраструктура - дороги, водоснабжение и канализация, линии элекропередачи», - говорят очевидцы.

Добровольцы, прочесывающие руины Сирта в поисках погибших, говорят, что часто натыкаются на развалины жилых домов, обрушившихся под ударами с воздуха. «Это самые страшные «находки». Там, под завалами, по 50, а то и больше, трупов мирных жителей - в основном, женщин, детей и стариков - из числа тех, кто не успел или не смог покинуть город до начала боевых действий. Их надо вытащить и похоронить, а у нас нет техники для разбора плит», - говорят они.

Кроме того, «санитары» обнаруживают безымянные массовые захоронения. «Это, как правило, наскоро выкопанные совсем неглубокие могилы, где могут лежать несколько десятков человек. Кто они, как погибли, кто их захоронил – неизвестно», - добавляют добровольцы.

----------


## Nazar

A между тем, оппозиционеры Сирии *потребовали* незамедлительного
вмешательства и помощи НАТО, понравилось видимо на чужих примерах... :Mad: 
Михаил, давайте, продолжайте нести "демократию" по всему миру....

----------


## juky-puky

> Я назвал тебе фамилии ведущих инженеров по ядерной программе СССР, естественно там участвовали евреи, но их процентное соотношение не было и близко похоже на долю участия евреев в манхетанском проекте.


- Их доля была по сравнению с общим полуторапроцентном количестве евреев в общем населении СССР того времени просто непропорционально велика (ты никогда глубоко не вникал в этот вопрос).
http://www.apostas.ru/index.php?opti...0-11&Itemid=19
http://www.sem40.ru/evroplanet/destiny/22709/
http://www.freie-juedische-meinung.d...07-19-16-36-16



> Причем здесь это? Мне казалось я немного о другом говорил.
> Миш, на континентальную территорию США хоть одна бомба упала? кроме пары запущенных японцами воздушных шариков.


- Все прекрасно знают, что нет. Но американцы вплоть до осени 1945 года интенсивно воевали с Японией, со дня высадки в Нормандии воевали и с Германией.  О "мелочах", типа войны США с Италией с 11 сентября 1943 года, за 9 месяцев до высадки в Нормандии, я даже  не говорю...  :Smile:

----------


## juky-puky

> A между тем, оппозиционеры Сирии *потребовали* незамедлительного
> вмешательства и помощи НАТО, понравилось видимо на чужих примерах...
> Михаил, давайте, продолжайте нести "демократию" по всему миру....


- Если режим Асада грохнут - изнутри или извне, - я уж точно по нему плакать не буду. Но проблема в том, что следующие правители Сирии могут оказаться нисколько не лучше его, а то и хуже для Израиля.

----------


## Nazar

> - Если режим Асада грохнут - изнутри или извне, - я уж точно по нему плакать не буду. Но проблема в том, что следующие правители Сирии могут оказаться нисколько не лучше его, а то и хуже для Израиля.


Миша, да лично я плевал на Израиль и на то от чего ему хуже ( лучше ), мне интересно другое, а именно, кто дает право, прикрываясь помощью мифическим повстанцам, устраивать военные перевороты в суверенных государствах?
Это право демократическими канонами прописано, или о нем в Торе упоминают?

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Я просто высказал свое личное мнение и свое личное видение этого вопроса, выскажите свое и я посмеюсь над вами, поверьте, за мной не заржавеет.
> А пока, как я вижу, вас очень сильно раздражает тот факт, что вас в очередной раз послали, отказав вам в извинениях.
> Всего наилучшего на ваших форумных поприщах.
> А я пошел с друзьями победу Спартака над Локомотивом отмечать.


Я просто выразил своё восхищение Вами.
Высказал, так сказать своё личное мнение и свое личное видение.
А если над Вами много смеются — так это не я.
Наверное, это евреи. Плюйте на них.

И, конечно, пойдите, отметьте с друзьями. 
Вам надо много жидкости возместить, вон Вы сколь расплевали.

С уважением и проч.

----------


## Nazar

*Nik Primopye*

Успокойтесь, а желчь свою направьте на улучшение процесса пищеварения, в вашем возрасте это принесет больше пользы.
Гирьку сходите потолкайте, глубоко выдохните и успокойтесь.
Еще раз повторяю, общение с вами мне не интересно, не тратьте свое время. :Wink:

----------


## FLOGGER

> - Если режим Асада грохнут - изнутри или извне, - я уж точно по нему плакать не буду.


Т. е. имеется в виду, что самого Асада "демократически" убьют, и Вы по этому поводу плакать не будете?  Т. е это для Вас достаточное оправдание для агрессии? Я так думаю, что оно зиждется на полной уверенности в том, что, подвергшиеся агрессии страны не могут оказать существенного сопротивления и будут завоеваны практически без потерь для агрессора. Потому что ООН заботливо в канун агрессии принимает резолюции, запрещающие поставку оборонительных вооружений в эти несчастные страны. Но, думаю, что Вы не сомневаетесь в том, что миллионы  людей на планете не расплакались бы, если б "грохнули" режимы в Израиле и США, да и еще кое-где, как показывают события этой осени. Просто Вы уверены, что этого не произойдет, т. к. никто не в силах этого сделать. А уж желающих, чтобы это произошло-миллионы, если не миллиарды.

----------


## APKAH

> - Если режим Асада грохнут - изнутри или извне, - я уж точно по нему плакать не буду. Но проблема в том, что следующие правители Сирии могут оказаться нисколько не лучше его, а то и хуже для Израиля.


   Ну вот это вы понимаете, а как относятся в Израиле что в Тунисе уже у власти исламисты, в Египте вот-вот будут. В Ливии, Ираке хаос и безвластие. Зона нестабильности окружает Израиль.
   Далее независимость Палестины - это выгодно архитекторам арабской весны, так как это в разы накалит обстановку. Как бы США на виду у всех не препятствовало и не показывало что поддерживает Израиль, Палестина получит независимость. Не думаете странным что за последние 50 лет и только сейчас жестко и решительно ставится вопрос о Палестинской независимости? Или как обычно спишем на совпадение?
   Ну вот если еще и режим в Сирии сменят, то это же будет совсем катастрофа для Израиля. Вообще куда смотрит моссад? Неужели верит байкам деятелей из ЦРУ? Толпам голодных арабов с накрученными исламскими мозгами даже не надо будет показывать кто враг. Кому это принесет выгоду? Не трудно догадаться, что кто-то как всегда останется в стороне, будет говорить о мире, наблюдать за происходящим и подсчитатывать прибыль от поставок "военной помощи".

----------


## Ruslan

> Г-н *Nazar*, БРАВО!
> 
> Я что-то не припомню, чтобы послевоенное советское руководство имело хоть толику Вашего стратегического гения!
> 
> Амеров — ядрёной бомбой! Рассадник заразы...
> Евреев — пороть и вешать. Неча Бейрут бомбить...
> И арабов — пороть и вешать. Плохо воевали...
> И чеченов — пороть и вешать. Сами знают, за что...
> Немцев — вешать и пороть. Помните 41-й...
> ...



Назар, конечно, «сказочный дол . . . б (с)»
Понимаю, что не стоит вмешиваться в работу администраторов сайта, но все же: боюсь что Назар по своим умственным способностям не может быть Супермодераторм

Модераториал. Мат, оскорбление модератора, оскорбление участника форума. Месяц без форума. - Д.Срибный

----------


## juky-puky

> Т. е. имеется в виду, что самого Асада "демократически" убьют, и Вы по этому поводу плакать не будете?


- 100%, что не буду. А Вы?



> Т. е это для Вас достаточное оправдание для агрессии?


- Для меня уничтожение любого врага Израиля, который бы с удовольствием Израиль уничтожил, - "достаточное оправдание для агрессии".



> Я так думаю, что оно зиждется на полной уверенности в том, что, подвергшиеся агрессии страны не могут оказать существенного сопротивления и будут завоеваны практически без потерь для агрессора.


- Ну-уу, кто сказал, что обязательно "без потерь"?? Даже в 1991 году коалиция во главе со США, *не ставя целью завоевать Ирак*, потеряла около 400 человек убитыми! 



> Потому что ООН заботливо в канун агрессии принимает резолюции, запрещающие поставку оборонительных вооружений в эти несчастные страны.


- О, эти "бедные, несчастные страны"! Готовые всегда с огромны удовольствием напасть на соседние, не такие бедные и более счастливые и сделать их так же бедными и несчастными! *"Бедный и несчастный" Ирак, который даже не имея общей границы с Израилем, участвовал в трёх войнах против Израиля!* И кто же в Израиле подобного гада будет жалеть?? 



> Но, думаю, что Вы не сомневаетесь в том, что миллионы  людей на планете не расплакались бы, если б "грохнули" режимы в Израиле и США, да и еще кое-где, как показывают события этой осени.


- Нисколько в этом не сомневаюсь. 



> Просто Вы уверены, что этого не произойдет, т. к. никто не в силах этого сделать. А уж желающих, чтобы это произошло-миллионы, если не миллиарды.


- Несомненно! 
Но Вы наверняка думаете, что из почти 7 миллиардов людей, живущих на земном шаре, большинство любит Россию? И желает ей здоровья и процветания?!

----------


## juky-puky

> Миша, да лично я плевал на Израиль и на то от чего ему хуже ( лучше ),


- Вах, некрасиво говоришь!  :Mad:   А мне вот Россию всегда жалко...



> мне интересно другое, а именно, кто дает право, прикрываясь помощью мифическим повстанцам, устраивать военные перевороты в суверенных государствах?
> Это право демократическими канонами прописано, или о нем в Торе упоминают?


- Я думаю, что это право дают восставшие народы этих стран, которых в противном случае их правители уничтожат. Больше никто...

----------


## juky-puky

> Ну вот это вы понимаете, а как относятся в Израиле что в Тунисе уже у власти исламисты, в Египте вот-вот будут. В Ливии, Ираке хаос и безвластие. Зона нестабильности окружает Израиль.


- Что тут поделаешь?? Дядя Сэм не позволяет властителям этих стран уничтожать восставших физически, требует демократических выборов, даже если в результате этих выборов к власти придёт полностью отмороженная группировка. сли бы я мог посоветовать Обаме, я предложил бы ему абсолютно не вмешиваться и пусть они там режут друг друга до победного конца! 



> Далее независимость Палестины - это выгодно архитекторам арабской весны, так как это в разы накалит обстановку.


- Какая независимость, какой Палестины?! Есть давным давно независимое государство палестинских арабов, называется оно Иордания.  На нынешних оставшихся арабских территориях Палестины двоевластие: в Газе правит ХАМАС, в Иудее и Самарии - Фатх. Друг друга они ненавидят. ХАМАС требует уничтожения Израиля, ФАТХ готов к переговорам, но половина населения - в Газе...
Надо всех их, скопом, передать Иордании, это целиком и полностью её люди и всем станет хорошо!



> Как бы США на виду у всех не препятствовало и не показывало что поддерживает Израиль, Палестина получит независимость.


- А кто её тогда кормить станет, независимую?? Независимые сами на хлеб с маслом должны зарабатывать, а жители территорий уже полвека как отвыкли от этого...



> Не думаете странным что за последние 50 лет и только сейчас жестко и решительно ставится вопрос о Палестинской независимости? Или как обычно спишем на совпадение?


- Вопрос действительно странен и нелеп, - поскольку две враждующие арабские группировки не могут даже между собой договориться! 



> Ну вот если еще и режим в Сирии сменят, то это же будет совсем катастрофа для Израиля.


- Никакой катастрофы.



> Вообще куда смотрит моссад?


- Как всегда - в глубь событий. 



> Неужели верит байкам деятелей из ЦРУ?


- ЦРУ Моссаду баек не рассказывает...  :Tongue: 



> Толпам голодных арабов с накрученными исламскими мозгами даже не надо будет показывать кто враг.


- Они хотят быстрее сдохнуть? Флаг им в руки.



> Кому это принесет выгоду?


- Ирану...



> Не трудно догадаться, что кто-то как всегда останется в стороне, будет говорить о мире, наблюдать за происходящим и подсчитатывать прибыль от поставок "военной помощи".


- О-у, так это военные монополии США всё подожгли?!  :Smile:  Если кого и можно заподозрить в дестабилизации обстановки в арабском мире, так это Россию - любая заваруха на Ближнем Востоке вызывает рост цен на нефть!

----------


## Nazar

> - Вах, некрасиво говоришь!   А мне вот Россию всегда жалко...
> 
> .


Меня с ним ничего не связывает, что-бы я переживал о судьбе этого гос-ва, по-этому и сказал честно, как есть.

*Ruslan*

Ну а что не договариваете?, буковки глотаете, смешно и некрасиво.

----------


## APKAH

> ЦРУ Моссаду баек не рассказывает...


 Ну моссад организация сильная, надеюсь разберутся что к чему. 
Не имею возможности ознакомиться с израильскими СМИ, но очень интересно как себя ведут в данной ситуации израильские военные? Есть ли какие нибудь неофициальные приготовления или определенные мнения в прессе от силовых структур Израиля или других источников? Почему то не верится что бы все тихо сидели и говорили что все ок, так надо, не надо волноваться...

*Ruslan*
 Для дисскусий подобного рода есть такой портал авиа.ру - там пожалуйста, все что на душе - без скрытых намеков и без цензуры. Здесь подобная перепалка и высказывания совершенно далекие от темы разговора не уместны.

Другое дело что разговор вышел за пределы темы, но смысл темы один - итоги Ливии и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## APKAH

Сообщение от *FLOGGER*  



> Т. е. имеется в виду, что самого Асада "демократически" убьют, и Вы по этому поводу плакать не будете?





> - 100%, что не буду. А Вы?


 А кого бы хотелось видеть на престоле Сирии (а также Ливии,Туниса, Иемена) гражданам государства Израильского в вашем лице? Есть ли в израильских СМИ подобные темы?

----------


## Иваныч

> - 100%, что не буду. А Вы?
> 
> - Для меня уничтожение любого врага Израиля, который бы с удовольствием Израиль уничтожил, - "достаточное оправдание для агрессии".
> 
> 
> 
> ?!


Сегодня самый главный враг Израйля -США.
Вы это поймёте,чуть позже.
Вам не кажется  странным,что США поддержали в Ливии,да и в других арабских странах фактически тех,с кем они сегодня "воюют" в Афганистане?(или уже не воюют?)
Фактически поддержали тех,кто косвенно причастны к 11 сентября.

Сегодня ставки повыше,чем Израйль.

----------


## Иваныч

Премьер-министр Италии Сильвио Берлускони заявил в пятницу, что свергнутый ливийский лидер Муамар был любим своим ​​народом, и что восстание, устранившее его, не было народным восстанием. "Это не было народное восстание, как и других странах Северной Африки, где подул ветер свободы",  - сказал он молодежному активу своей партии на съезде в Риме. - "Могущественные люди решили убрать Каддафи и начать новую эру. Но это не было народное восстание, поскольку Каддафи был любим своим народом, и я видел это, когда был в Ливии".


Между прочим, в полном варианте выступления (это дайджест) сказано еще, что дон Сильвио "гордится дружбой такого человека, как Каддафи" и "не хотел бы, чтобы Муаммар думал о нем плохо".

----------


## Nazar

> Фактически поддержали тех,кто косвенно причастны к 11 сентября.


К 11 сентября причастны  исключительно спецслужбы США, бред про летчиков, которые научились летать и выводить большие самолеты на такие цели, за пару месяцев, без опыта реальных полетов на лайнерах, я слушать не хочу.
Покажите мне видео врезающегося в Пентагон Боинга, или хотя-бы его останки.
Этот теракт сделали бляди, которые не видят ничего кроме долларов в своих глазах, на их примере подобные вещи научилось делать наше руководство, но благодаря своей изначальной дегенеративности, эти акции у них выглядели так-же дегенеративно.

----------


## juky-puky

> Ну моссад организация сильная, надеюсь разберутся что к чему. 
> Не имею возможности ознакомиться с израильскими СМИ, но очень интересно как себя ведут в данной ситуации израильские военные? Есть ли какие нибудь неофициальные приготовления или определенные мнения в прессе от силовых структур Израиля или других источников? Почему то не верится что бы все тихо сидели и говорили что все ок, так надо, не надо волноваться...


 - Никто не "сидит тихо", все, кому положено, занимаются планомерной боевой подготовкой.

----------


## juky-puky

> Сегодня самый главный враг Израйля -США.
> Вы это поймёте, чуть позже.


- А лучший друг - Иран! В общем, передавайте привет Вашему психиатру...



> Вам не кажется  странным, что США поддержали в Ливии, да и в других арабских странах фактически тех, с кем они сегодня "воюют" в Афганистане? (или уже не воюют?)


- США систематически совершают грубые ошибки во внешней политике. Потом долго и мучительно пытаются их исправлять. Ну, что поделаешь - они постоянно забывают посоветоваться со мной...



> Фактически поддержали тех,кто косвенно причастны к 11 сентября.


- Yes, yes!



> Сегодня ставки повыше,чем Израиль.


- Они *всегда* были выше...

----------


## juky-puky

> К 11 сентября причастны  исключительно спецслужбы США, бред про летчиков, которые научились летать и выводить большие самолеты на такие цели, за пару месяцев, без опыта реальных полетов на лайнерах, я слушать не хочу.


- Что ж ты у отца не спросил, можно ли научить человека выполнять с помощью автопилота боковое управление самолётом? Не обучая его ни взлёту, ни рассчёту на посадку, ни, самое главное - не обучая посадке?! Он бы объяснил тебе, что это сделать легко и просто...



> Покажите мне видео врезающегося в Пентагон Боинга, или хотя-бы его останки.


- Видео, где Боинги втыкаются в дома сняты несколькими ДЕСЯТКАМИ камер. Живыми свидетелями были десятки тысяч человек. Но ты им не веришь... А веришь пропагандонам, рассказывающим гнусные и главное - очень глупые басни про подлых янки. Одно дело в условиях авторитарной системы для сотрудников ФСБ взорвать жилые дома в Москве, и совсем другое дело в условиях американской системы взорвать здания ВТЦ в Нью-Йорке.  Я даже не представляю, кто бы и как отважился это сделать?? 



> Этот теракт сделали бляди, которые не видят ничего кроме долларов в своих глазах, на их примере подобные вещи научилось делать наше руководство, но благодаря своей изначальной дегенеративности, эти акции у них выглядели так-же дегенеративно.


- Эти акции совершили шахиды, герои полуторамиллиардного исламского мира! Известны их имена, биографии, семьи, вся их подноготная. Известны лётные школы в США, в которых они учились по нескольку месяцев пилотировать Боинги (причём инструкторы удивлялись, как легкомысленно они относятся к обучения взлёту и посадке!).

----------


## Nazar

> - Видео, где Боинги втыкаются в дома сняты несколькими ДЕСЯТКАМИ камер.


Миша, ты читать умеешь, или говоришь только то, что удобно тебе?
Перечитай мой вопрос внимательно и по слогам и постарайся на него ответить так-же внимательно. :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

> Миша, ты читать умеешь, или говоришь только то, что удобно тебе?
> Перечитай мой вопрос внимательно и по слогам и постарайся на него ответить так-же внимательно.


И почему я должен верить твоим увещеваниям про белых и пушистых янки, когда идеологи внешней политики США, заявляют подобное



> Новый мировой порядок будет строиться против России, за счёт России и на обломках России

----------


## An-Z

> Миша, ты читать умеешь, или говоришь только то, что удобно тебе?...


Вова, для тебя это правда новость!? :Biggrin:

----------


## juky-puky

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от juky-puky 
> - Видео, где Боинги втыкаются в дома сняты несколькими ДЕСЯТКАМИ камер.
> 
> Миша, ты читать умеешь, или говоришь только то, что удобно тебе?
> Перечитай мой вопрос внимательно и по слогам и постарайся на него ответить так-же внимательно.


- Я прекрасно умею читать. Боинг, который воткнулся в Пентагон, ударил в самый низ здания. Он был одиночный, скорость - порядка 800 км/час, поэтому - извини, никто не приготовил видеокамер или каких-то других записывающих средств его снимать. 
Здания ВТЦ же - это была одна из главных достопримечательностей Нью-Йорка, толпы туристов всегда снимали их, в любое время дня и ночи, первый самолёт ударил в здание на достаточной высоте, погода была прекрасная, поэтому этот момент и был зафиксирован. Ну, а уж второй самолёт - там на горящее первое здание уже были направлены _сотни_ всевозможных камер, поэтому удар второго самолёта по второму зданию зафиксирован просто чёрт знает как подробно! 

А с Пентагоном - извини, все претензии к Осаме бин Ладену, не предупредил гад, поэтому не приготовились, не сняли интересное видео...
 Но если ты почему-то думаешь, что от Боинга, врезавшегося в Пентагон, ничего не осталось, то это грубое заблуждение - роторы двигателей никуда не испарились, масса других фрагментов самолёта, ударившего в Пентагон была извлечена.

----------


## juky-puky

> И почему я должен верить твоим увещеваниям про белых и пушистых янки, когда идеологи внешней политики США, заявляют подобное:
> Цитата:
> Новый мировой порядок будет строиться против России, за счёт России и на обломках России


- Полный пипец! Есть ссылка на оригинал цитаты?? Или хотя бы откуда ты её взял? Потому, что Збигнев Бзежинский, например, совершенно не желает обломков России!
http://www.newsland.ru/news/detail/id/813234/
Как это не обидно для граждан России, но проклятущие янки давно уже не воспринимают её как главного соперника на мировой арене. *Главным соперником США лет на 200 ближайших становится Китай...*

Что же касается детского мнения, что "американцы сами взорвали здания ВТЦ, Пентагон и завалили 4-ый самолёт" - ни один из инфантильных ребят, придерживающихся подобной "версии", никогда её сам глубоко не продумывал, чтобы просто ответить на вопрос: А КАК ЖЕ ЭТО ВООБЩЕ-ТО ВОЗМОЖНО СДЕЛАТЬ, ДАЖЕ ЕСЛИ ОЧЕНЬ СИЛЬНО ЗАХОТЕТЬ??

----------


## Nazar

> - Полный пипец! [/B]


Действительно, ты сам-то прочитал ссылку которую привел?
Или у тебя и на этот раз собственное, единственно правильное мнение?




> Что же касается детского мнения, что "американцы сами взорвали здания ВТЦ, Пентагон и завалили 4-ый самолёт" - ни один из инфантильных ребят, придерживающихся подобной "версии", никогда её сам глубоко не продумывал, чтобы просто ответить на вопрос: А КАК ЖЕ ЭТО ВООБЩЕ-ТО ВОЗМОЖНО СДЕЛАТЬ, ДАЖЕ ЕСЛИ ОЧЕНЬ СИЛЬНО ЗАХОТЕТЬ??


На, почитай на досуге
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%...BE%D0%B4%D0%B0

Я не утверждаю что все написанное правда, но и никогда не поверю полностью в официальную версию события.

----------


## Nazar

> Есть ссылка на оригинал цитаты?? Или хотя бы откуда ты её взял? Потому, что Збигнев Бзежинский, например, совершенно не желает обломков России!


Он желает ей всестороннего процветания. Миша не беси меня этим старым пид..ом.
Этот тоже процветания России хочет?



> «Задача России после проигрыша холодной войны – обеспечить ресурсами благополучные страны. Но для этого им нужно всего пятьдесят-шестьдесят миллионов человек»

----------


## juky-puky

> На, почитай на досуге
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2%...BE%D0%B4%D0%B0
> 
> Я не утверждаю что все написанное правда, но и никогда не поверю полностью в официальную версию события.


- Читал я эту муйню. Она гроша ломанного не стоит. Сказки для детей с задержками умственного развития. 

У меня есть только одна гипотеза возможной виновности кого-то из высших руководителей аппарата разведки США: некто в ЦРУ (или АНБ), получив информацию об этом готовящемся терракте, не сообщил своевременно на самый верх и "смежникам" из ФБР (и ЦРУ), не сообщил в президенту США. А предоставил событиям развиваться своим чередом.
Это единственное, что кто-то (очень сильно рискуя не только карьерой, но и собственной шкурой) мог сделать. Какой-то одиночка из высшего разведруководства.

Всё остальное там сделать просто немыслимо, - слишком велик риск, никто так рисковать там не станет, - ЗАЧЕМ? 
Эймс, например, "продал США" за два миллиона долларов, а ведь тут от Бин Ладена денег не принесут...

----------


## juky-puky

> Он желает ей всестороннего процветания. Миша не беси меня этим старым пид..ом.
> Этот тоже процветания России хочет?


- Он хочет процветания и гегемонии США. Поэтому он очень не хочет, чтобы Китай (главный конкурент США на ближайшие 200 лет) сожрал Россию, удвоил свою территорию, прибрал к рукам огромное количество полезных ископаемых и многократно усилился.
Он хочет союза США и России. Разумеется, подобный союз и на пользу России, в одиночку ей не устоять против Китая. Сожрёт - потихоньку, как удав кролика...

----------


## Nazar

> - Он хочет процветания и гегемонии США. Поэтому он очень не хочет, чтобы Китай (главный конкурент США на ближайшие 200 лет) сожрал Россию, удвоил свою территорию, прибрал к рукам огромное количество полезных ископаемых и многократно усилился.
> Он хочет союза США и России. Разумеется, подобный союз и на пользу России, в одиночку ей не устоять против Китая. Сожрёт - потихоньку, как удав кролика...


ладно Миша, все уже давно поняли, что вам виднее что для России лучше, что хуже, оставим этот пустой разговор.
Кстати, там НАТА Израиль бомбить не собирается? Слышал я краем глаза, что у вас там то-же тысячи недовольных по улицам слоняются.
Может стоит, как считаешь? :Wink:

----------


## An-Z

> .... ни один из инфантильных ребят, придерживающихся подобной "версии", никогда её сам глубоко не продумывал, чтобы просто ответить на вопрос: А КАК ЖЕ ЭТО ВООБЩЕ-ТО ВОЗМОЖНО СДЕЛАТЬ, ДАЖЕ ЕСЛИ ОЧЕНЬ СИЛЬНО ЗАХОТЕТЬ??


Не только не продумывали, но сайтов понасоздавали, где все эти вопросы подробно расписали, по их мнению ничего невозможного для спецслужб США нет...

----------


## juky-puky

> Кстати, там НАТА Израиль бомбить не собирается?


- С какого бодуна?



> Слышал я краем глаза, что у вас там то-же тысячи недовольных по улицам слоняются.


- У нас недовольных - почти всё население страны.



> Может стоит, как считаешь?


- Не смеши.

----------


## juky-puky

> Не только не продумывали, но сайтов понасоздавали, где все эти вопросы подробно расписали, по их мнению ничего невозможного для спецслужб США нет...


- Страна, в которой её Президент (!) в течение 4-х часов, краснея и бледнея, отчитывается в прямом эфире перед всей страной, включая женщин, детей и собственную жену, перед сенатской комиссией за невинный минет, который ему несколько раз сделала практикантка - в такой стране невозможно убить 3000 своих граждан без тяжелейших последствий для авторов подобного мероприятия... 
Это прямая дорога в газовую камеру/на электрический стул/смертельную инъекцию. Дураков таких нет, тем более - забесплатно...

Если Путину сто практиканток из МГИМО сделают по минету - он станет оправдываться перед комиссией Гос. Думы в этом по первом каналу ОРТ?! 
Смешно, да?! 
Вот поэтому в Москве руководство страны спокойно может взорвать дома по Каширскому шоссе и никто ему ничего не скажет - *пока оно не выпустит  власть из рук.* 
А в США так нельзя - тут же повяжут соперники-конкуренты, которые каждый чих правящей (на текущий момент) партии отслеживают тысячами глаз.

----------


## Nazar

> - С какого бодуна?


С такого-же, с которого  бомбили Югославию и Ливию, то-есть ни с какого.

----------


## Nazar

> в такой стране невозможно убить 3000 своих граждан без тяжелейших последствий для авторов подобного мероприятия...


А граждан чужих стран можно? Ну так что-бы без последствий? :Wink:

----------


## alexvolf

> - Страна, в которой её Президент (!) в течение 4-х часов, краснея и бледнея, отчитывается в прямом эфире перед всей страной, включая женщин, детей и собственную жену, перед сенатской комиссией за невинный минет, который ему несколько раз сделала практикантка - в такой стране невозможно убить 3000 своих граждан без тяжелейших последствий для авторов подобного мероприятия...


Юки
Даже здесь Вы не увидали ГЛАВНОГО- Клинтон краснел не за то,что 
практикантка чегой-то у него сосала ,а за то что он перед всей страной офиц. заявил что этого НЕ БЫЛО- понадобились доказательства,кои и были предоставлены той же практиканткой...
Лжецы кстати всегда начинают почему-то краснеть и бледнеть когда их
прижмешь  фактами.

Насчет убить-не убить своих граждан- вопрос филосовский...

----------


## An-Z

> .... в такой стране невозможно убить 3000 своих граждан без тяжелейших последствий для авторов подобного мероприятия...


да, да, конечно.. а когда администрация Рузвельта придержала информацию о нападении Японии на Пёрл-Харбор и получила прекрасный повод для вступления во очередную ими же спонсируемую мировую войну?
Кстати..

----------


## juky-puky

> да, да, конечно.. а когда администрация Рузвельта придержала информацию о нападении Японии на Пёрл-Харбор и получила прекрасный повод для вступления во очередную ими же спонсируемую мировую войну?
> Кстати..


- Ну, так а я что сказал в *#1063*?!

----------


## Nazar

> - Ну, так а я что сказал в *#1063*?!


Миша, а почему ты исключаешь в таком случае вариант, что 
1) Террористов нашли
2) Дали возможность подготовиться
3) Пустили в аэропорт и в самолет с оружием
4) Дали возможность совершить атаки

И все время об этом знали ( те кому положено ). А потом, получив замечательную возможность и веское оправдание всем своим деяниям, пошли шляться по планете, сея дерьмократию?
Тогда это еще хуже, Миша.

----------


## juky-puky

> Миша, а почему ты исключаешь в таком случае вариант, что 
> 1) Террористов нашли
> 2) Дали возможность подготовиться
> 3) Пустили в аэропорт и в самолет с оружием
> 4) Дали возможность совершить атаки
> 
> И все время об этом знали ( те кому положено ). А потом, получив замечательную возможность и веское оправдание всем своим деяниям, пошли шляться по планете, сея дерьмократию?
> Тогда это еще хуже, Миша.


- Мне кажется, ты прикалываешься... Потому, что для подобного мероприятия потребуется участие если не сотен, то уж точно нескольких десятков людей. Причём - совсем не идиотов.
 Разумеется, в США есть граждане, которые США ненавидят. Но предполагать наличие нескольких десятков ненавидящих США сообщников террористов среди агентов ФБР??! - Нет, твоя шутка не удалась...

----------


## Nazar

> - Мне кажется, ты прикалываешься...


А мне кажется, ты упорно не хочешь даже услышать что тебе говорят.
Причем здесь ненависть к США, наоборот, это не ненависть, это гипертрофированная любовь и жажда безмерной и всеобъемлющей власти, абсолютно над всем и всеми.
А это повод, что-бы под радостное улюлюканье своих сателлитов, типа Англии и Израиля и одобрение ООН начать делать серьезные шаги к своей заветной цели.

----------


## juky-puky

> А мне кажется, ты упорно не хочешь даже услышать что тебе говорят.


- Мне рассказывают детские сказки, совершенно не отдавая себе отчёта в реальности их. 



> Причем здесь ненависть к США, наоборот, это не ненависть, это гипертрофированная любовь и жажда безмерной и всеобъемлющей власти, абсолютно над всем и всеми.


- Святое дело, вот только для этого руководству США совершенно нет необходимости переходить на сторону Аль Каеды и делать нечто вместо неё. Более того: никакой сговор (или заговор) в этом плане совершенно невозможен ни для кого из высшего руководства США, - там слишком сильна система взаимного контроля, "сдержек и противовесов" (которая абсолютно отсутствует в нынешней России с её монопольной властью). 



> А это повод, что-бы под радостное улюлюканье своих сателлитов, типа Англии и Израиля и одобрение ООН начать делать серьезные шаги к своей заветной цели.


- Повторяю: максимум, что мог там сделать кто-то (высокопоставленный одиночка, или очень узкая группа единомышленников) это "прикрыть глаза", "не заметить" вовремя сообщений агентуры о готовящемся мега-терракте, и таким образом дать ему произойти. *А в желающих это сделать на территории США недостатка нет.*

----------


## Nazar

> - Мне рассказывают детские сказки, совершенно не отдавая себе отчёта в реальности их.


Да всё Миш, кругом одни детские сказки, ты самый осведомленный и единственный правильно мыслящий. :Smile: 
С этим уже ничего не поделать.

----------


## Nazar

Сюда ударил Боинг и испарился.  :Biggrin: , а перед этим уменьшился в размахе.

----------


## Иваныч

> К 11 сентября причастны  исключительно спецслужбы США, бред про летчиков, которые научились летать и выводить большие самолеты на такие цели, за пару месяцев, без опыта реальных полетов на лайнерах, я слушать не хочу.
> Покажите мне видео врезающегося в Пентагон Боинга, или хотя-бы его останки.
> Этот теракт сделали бляди, которые не видят ничего кроме долларов в своих глазах, на их примере подобные вещи научилось делать наше руководство, но благодаря своей изначальной дегенеративности, эти акции у них выглядели так-же дегенеративно.


По поводу доллара согласен.
Мощь США всецело зависит от доллара.
Всё остальное делается только ради сохранения доллара как универсального платёжного средства.
В том числе и убийство Каддафи.
Сегодня долгов у "ведущих" мировых экономик столько,что любому малость разумному человеку понятно,что их никогда не отдадут.
А раз в одном месте долги,то где-то должны быть кредиторы.
Встаёт вопрос:-А кредиторы кто?
Одним из кредиторов и был Каддафи.
Вам не кажется смешным ситуация когда,скажем некая страна,продаёт нефть,за ничем не обеспеченные бумажки.Хотя самое смешное не это,а то,что некая страна получив ден.знаки за нефть,покупает у страны "рисующей" эти ден. знаки некие "облигации",а страна рисующая эти ден.знаки вновь на ден.знаки от продажи "облигаций" покупает нефть.
Но ещё смешнее то,что страна получившая ден.знаки от продажи нефти,неможет их в полной мере вложить в свою экономику,т.к. это вызовет инфляцию и обеднение её граждан,а поэтому она вынуждена покупать "облигации".

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## APKAH

В продолжение к постам выше - немного фотофактов про Пентагон:
1. управляемая ракета прошила Пентагон как нож в масло
2. Учитывая какая "прослойка" у стен пентагона
3. Выходное отверстие в третьем корпусе
4. Певые минуты после удара - даже стекла в окнах целы
5. Так где же самолет?

----------


## Grimm_brother

> Так где же самолет?


Ну так точно так же можно спросить. "а где ракета ?" уважаемый  APKAH.

----------


## Nazar

> Ну так точно так же можно спросить. "а где ракета ?" уважаемый  APKAH.


Серьезный вопрос, всегда думал, что ракета разрушается при взрыве полностью, ну или практически полностью.
Да и сравнивать габариты Боинга и КР как-то глупо, как мне кажется. :Confused:

----------


## Grimm_brother

Не более глупо чем заниматься криминалистикой по фотографиям. 
Почему бы, собственно, конспирологам не предьявить к своим "доказательствам" такие же требования какие они предьявляют к официальным ?

----------


## Nazar

> Не более глупо чем заниматься криминалистикой по фотографиям. 
> Почему бы, собственно, конспирологам не предьявить к своим "доказательствам" такие же требования какие они предьявляют к официальным ?


Хорошо, как Вы считаете, от 180 тонного самолета, в 60 метров размаха и около 50 в длину, должно было что-то *видимого даже на этих фото* остаться, учитывая то, что он не прошел целиком в проделанное отверстие? И могло ли что-то *видимого на фото* остаться от, к примеру, Томагавка, массой в тонну и длиной около 6 метров. :Smile: 
Ну серьезно.. :Wink:

----------


## Nazar

Вот так бывает когда самолеты на дома падают, они не испаряются бесследно

----------


## Иваныч

Николай Сологубовский: Ливийское Сопротивление. Срочные новости 1 ноября
02.11.2011 03:35 | arcadius

Печальная новость для тех, кто со страха перекрасился в «революционеры» и поднял королевскую тряпку:

Триполи. «Новые власти» заявили, что отныне в Ливии отменяются все банковские счета, в том числе и те, на которых были личные сбережения ливийских граждан. Данная «революционная» мера распространяется на все «освобожденные» мятежниками территории.

Бени Валид. Бойцы Ливийского Сопротивления взяли под контроль город, перебив в боях наемников НАТО. Над городом подняты зеленые флаги! Местные племена категорически отклонили всякие предложения мятежников о “примирении и прощении”: слишком много крови пролили эти отморозки, слишком много жителей погубили. Здесь же уничтожен один из главарей бригады Мисрата». Город закрыт.

Е.Л. также сообщает, что по Триполи, не говоря о других ливийских городах, ходят упорные слухи, что Лидер Ливийской Джамахирии жив и продолжает руководить Сопротивлением. Люди стараются поддерживать друг друга и крайне враждебно относятся к чужакам, которые оккупировали город и устанавливают новые «исламские революционные» порядки.

Среди ливийцев распространяется это обращение от имени Главного Вождя Туарегов.
Обращение к Туарегам в Ливии, Алжире, Западной Сахаре, Мали и Нигере

Ко всем нашим племенам в Ливии! Вы понесли огромные потери из-за этой лживой «революции», «революции» наемников НАТО.
Мои братья! Туарегские племена Ливии и Африки, вы избрали Каддафи вашим Лидером, и мы знаем, что Туареги, в случае, когда их Лидер убит, мобилизуются все, чтобы отомстить преступникам.
Мои братья Туареги! Я должен сказать вам, что ваш Лидер был убит от руки людей, которые не знают ни Бога, ни его Пророка, которые совершают злодеяния, как те преступления, совершенные сионистами.
Вы уже видели то насилие, которому они подвергли тело вашего Лидера.
Настало время, чтобы за это мстить.
Мы знаем, что вы противостоите этим наемникам.
Теперь ваша месть будет определять судьбу этих убийц, наемников и колонизаторов.
Мои братья!
Туареги из Ливии, Алжира, Западной Сахары, Мали и Нигера, те, кто приходил посещать своего Лидера. Вы знаете его позицию по отношению к Туарегам: с почестью к вам он сделал вас вождями и руководителями.
Сегодня мы должны трубить атаку и начать ожесточенное сопротивление, чтобы поджечь землю под их ногами.
Ваш Дед Омар Мухтар является тем, на кого нужно равняться!
Каддафи является маяком, который будет освещать наш путь в борьбе против этих отщепенцев!

----------


## Иваныч

> - А лучший друг - Иран! В общем, передавайте привет Вашему психиатру......


4 июня 2009 года , Збигнев Бзежинский, занимающий сейчас пост главы комитета по международным отношением в конгрессе США и играющий роль советника Барака Обамы, - «Этот кризис не закончится ни в августе, ни в сентябре, ни в октябре, ни в ноябре, ни в 2010-м году, ни в 2012-м, ни в 2015-м… ЭТОТ КРИЗИС НЕ ЗАКОНЧИТСЯ НИКОГДА, ДО ТЕХ ПОР, ПОКА МЫ НЕ ДОСТИГНЕМ СВОИХ ЦЕЛЕЙ. Наши цели Вам хорошо известны. ЕДИНОЕ МИРОВОЕ ПРАВИТЕЛЬСТВО – ВОТ, ЧТО НАМ НУЖНО. 

И оно будет сформировано – нравится вам эта идея, или нет. Вы сами нас об этом попросите. Потому что дальше будет только хуже и хуже, хуже и хуже. Скоро вы поймете, что так называемый КРИЗИС еще даже не начинался. Это не КРИЗИС, дорогие мои, – это УПРАВЛЯЕМЫЙ ХАОС. И далеко не многие из вас, увидят, чем он закончится… Общество еще слишком далеко оттого, чтобы не только принять идею единого мирового правительства, но и увидеть в новом мировом порядке свое единственное спасение. Поэтому сначала мы должны привести общество в необходимое для этого состояние. 

Для этого нужно гораздо больше, чем экономический паралич – нужны войны, голод и эпидемии по всему миру»---Вот нам и ответ, на наше бессилие перед системой, раз не смогли МЫ прогнуть её под народ, то её прогнут США под себя. А нам, предстоит хлебать...

Оригинал речи был переведен в блоге [info]pascallider.

----------


## APKAH

> Ну так точно так же можно спросить. "а где ракета ?" уважаемый  APKAH.


 Что-то или ракета пробила здание пентагона насквозь это фото-факт, вероятно ракета была снабжена "урановым наконечником".
   На видео видно что какой-то "предмет", вероятно ракета, на малой высоте на огромной скорости врезается в Пентагон. Это единственное видео, все остальные видеозаписи конфискованы ФБР в тот же день. Одно видео правда вылезло впоследствии.
 А сама операция сноса башен wtc - пример грамотной работы взрывотехников  :Wink:

----------


## Иваныч

> Что-то или ракета пробила здание пентагона насквозь это фото-факт, вероятно ракета была снабжена "урановым наконечником".
>    На видео видно что какой-то "предмет", вероятно ракета, на малой высоте на огромной скорости врезается в Пентагон. Это единственное видео, все остальные видеозаписи конфискованы ФБР в тот же день. Одно видео правда вылезло впоследствии.
>  А сама операция сноса башен wtc - пример грамотной работы взрывотехников


Подобные(двоякие)трактовки основополагающих событий очень важны.
Даже если террористы и не собирались врезаться в "Пентагон" ,нужно было обязательно сделать,чтобы "они" в него врезались,но так чтобы возникли вопросы.Казалось-бы,а кто не видел врезающиеся в башни самолёты,все видели,но и тут возникла версия подрыва зданий.
Врезультате мы постоянно "барахтаемся" в прошлых деталях, для дальнейшего развития мировых событий уже малозначительных,но при этом упускается "перспектива",а значит нами можно манипулировать.

----------


## Grimm_brother

> Хорошо, как Вы считаете, от 180 тонного самолета, в 60 метров размаха и около 50 в длину, должно было что-то видимого даже на этих фото остаться, учитывая то, что он не прошел целиком в проделанное отверстие? И могло ли что-то видимого на фото остаться от, к примеру, Томагавка, массой в тонну и длиной около 6 метров.
> Ну серьезно..


Я не специалист по авиакатастрофам и не могу сказать как происходит разрушение самолета вообще и что было конкретно с этим. И насколько я понимаю среди присутствующих таких специалистов так же нет. А игра  верю-не верю на основании двух с половиной фотографий из сети — вот это действительно не серьезно. 
Кстати фотографии обломков есть на сайте ФБР в большом разрешении.  




> Что-то или ракета пробила здание пентагона насквозь это фото-факт, вероятно ракета была снабжена "урановым наконечником".
> На видео видно что какой-то "предмет", вероятно ракета, на малой высоте на огромной скорости врезается в Пентагон. Это единственное видео, все остальные видеозаписи конфискованы ФБР в тот же день. Одно видео правда вылезло впоследствии.
> А сама операция сноса башен wtc - пример грамотной работы взрывотехников


Да не вопрос, ракета так ракета. Только дело в том, что на ваших видео ни ракеты, ни скорости, ни уранового наконечника не видно.

----------


## An-Z

> ...не видно.


Как и личных вещей и останков пассажиров самолёта врезавшегося в Пентагон, испарились? Зато  нашли в руинах паспорт одного из террористов-угонщиков самолёта врезавшегося в одну из башень! Тут не надо быль специалистом чтоб увидеть неувязки и нестыковки..




> ... ЕДИНОЕ МИРОВОЕ ПРАВИТЕЛЬСТВО – ВОТ, ЧТО НАМ НУЖНО. 
> ...


Именно  так, и Ливия это один из многих  шажков к развязыванию очередной мировой бойни..

----------


## Иваныч

Вспоминая кадры столкновения самолётов с башнями близнецами.
Самолёт входит в здание и исчезает внутри.
Несмотря на огромный размах,отверстия круглые,из них идёт дым.

Хотя возможно я что-то и пропустил.

----------


## APKAH

> Вспоминая кадры столкновения самолётов с башнями близнецами.
> Самолёт входит в здание и исчезает внутри.
> Несмотря на огромный размах,отверстия круглые,из них идёт дым.
> 
> Хотя возможно я что-то и пропустил.


На ютубе есть много видео "live" в прямом эфире, многие журналисты в первый час сообщали о "взрывах", ни слова о самолетах, уже к вечеру 11.09.01 начали твердить совсем иное. Есть несколько видео на котором видны самолеты, есть те же самые видео где самолета нет!
  Вообще то, что здания wtc снесены взрывчаткой и про "пентагоновскую ракету" стало понятно еще в первый месяц. Версию про то, что самолетов вообще там не было узнал только этом году...другое дело что у опытных пилотов гражданских лайнеров на тренеражерах не всегда получается повторить то, что сделали недоучки летной авиашколы Майами, так в конце концов и не освоившие самостоятельные полеты на Цессне

----------


## Д.Срибный

Теория конспирации на марше...
Наблюдал за действом в прямом эфире. После того как прошло сообщение о попадании самолета в первую башню, народ повалил в вестибюль, там большой экран стоял. Шла прямая трансляция. И как раз я вышел перед самым моментом, когда второй самолет врезался в башню.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Теория конспирации на марше...


Кроме того, не забудьте, они еще и на Луну не летали :Biggrin: , дурят голову людям... :Confused:

----------


## APKAH

Вообще-то СССР признал что американцы были на луне, смотрел несколько лет назад одну из российских передач в который сотрудники РосКосмоса утверждали и комментировали были ли американцы на луне.
Видео ниже без комментариев  :Biggrin:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=960vBSKT-Pw

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вообще-то СССР признал что американцы были на луне,


 Ну, слава богу.

----------


## APKAH

«Когда перестанет пахнуть полевой цветок, когда человек лишится способности сострадать, когда речная вода станет опасной…, тогда разразится всеобщая разрушительная война; «Война будет повсюду, между всеми народами…»; «Истину о конце света следует искать в старых книгах»; «То, что написано в Библии сбудется. Грядёт Апокалипсис! Не вы, но дети ваши будут тогда жить!»; «Человечеству уготовано ещё много катаклизмов и бурных событий. Изменится и сознание людей. Грядут тяжкие времена, людей будет разделять их вера. Древнейшее учение придёт в мир. Спрашивают меня, когда это случится, скоро ли? Нет, не скоро. *Ещё Сирия не пала…*».

Май 1979, Ванга

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну, из Нострадамуса тоже много чего "почерпнули". И все задним числом.

----------


## Иваныч

> Ну, из Нострадамуса тоже много чего "почерпнули". И все задним числом.


А Сирию-то начинают "мочить" по полной.

ЛАГ приостановила членство Сирии в организации и отозвала послов.

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну да, зато теперь сторонники Асада пошли громить посольства Катара и Саудов.

----------


## Иваныч

> Ну да, зато теперь сторонники Асада пошли громить посольства Катара и Саудов.


И Турции.Турки вывозят семьи дипломатов.
Хотя поступающая информация из Ливии,возможно поможет Сирии.
Хотя надо конечно проверять и проверять.

В Ливии началась революция. Триполи контролируют повстанцы


В ливийских городах сегодня начались вооруженные столкновения между сторонниками Каддафи и новой властью страны. Зеленые флаги Джамахирии подняты в Триполи, Бени-Валиде, Сабхе. 

Как сообщают источники «Аргументов. ру» в Ливии, сегодня в ряде городов: Триполи, Бени-Валиде, Сабхе и других начались вооруженные восстания. На данный момент, центр Триполи практически полностью контролируют сторонники Каддафи. Зеленые знамена Джамахирии подняты на всех высотных домах города.

Чтобы не допускать паники, правительство Ливии отключило электричество и Интернет в городе. В больницах много раненых, которым не оказывается помощь из-за того, что не хватает мощности автономных дизель-генераторов.

Как сообщают блоггеры в Твиттере, от сторонников новой власти полностью очищен Бени-Валид. Бойцы из племени Warfala напали на конвой, идущий в город на подавление мятежа. Они взорвали несколько машин и уничтожили находящихся в них военнослужащих.


ht tp://news.argumenti.ru/world/2011/11/136695?type=all#fulltext

----------


## Иваныч

http://warsonline.info/liviya/v-livi...i-kaddafi.html

Оригинал взят у [info]stalin_ist в Ливия: авиация НАТО вернулась

Звериный оскал НАТО

В пятницу, 11.11.11г., НАТО возобновило массированную бомбардировку юга Ливии. Воздушным атакам НАТО подверглись племена Туарегов в Ливии и Нигера. Они бомбят город Гат, на юго-западе Ливии. Сообщается о множестве убитых туарегов.

Также, вчера сообщалось, что ночью зенитные орудия непрерывно стреляли в воздух в Завия. Так кто же летает и подвергает бомбардировкам Ливию и сопредельные территории?

----------


## APKAH

Да уж, вот неожиданно  :Eek: 
рано наемников по домам отпустили

----------


## Иваныч

Сегодня вечером у меня в гостях был мой друг Джульетто Кьеза.
Говорили мы, естественно, о многом. Сейчас только один сюжет.
Джульетто сообщил мне (и он уже обнародовал эту цифру в Италии), что в ходе финансового кризиса 2008 года Федеральная резервная система США тайно раздала крупнейшим западным банкам 16 триллионов (16 триллионов) долларов. Тем самым и спасла банковскую систему Запада. Обнаружилось это случайно - в ходе аудиторской проверки ФРС, проводившейся совсем по другому поводу. Фактически это означает, что вся западная банковская система национализирована Соединенными Штатами Америки и теперь будет выполнять их команды.
Джультетто считает правительство Наполитано-Монти правительством Голдман-Сакс. Доказательства этого - опять же на его сайте.
Подробности смотрите здесь (на итальянском): http://www.megachip.info/.

Какая цель этого правительства (и вообще всех западноевропейских правительств)? Поскольку никакой американский президент не может объявить американцам, что отныне их доходы не будут расти, но только падать, то нужно найти компенсирующие механизмы. Один из них - снизить все виды социальных расходов в странах Евросоюза. Для этого постепенно, одна за другой, будут подводится к банкротству страны ЕС. После чего им будут навязываться те же программы, что уже приняты в Греции и Италии.
Объявленная перспектива такого режима экономии - будущий рост экономики. Но этого не может случиться, так как будут снижены зарплаты, пенсии, все социальные выплаты и прочее. Соответственно, упадет спрос. Посему не может быть и экономического подъема.
Рано или поздно в странах ЕС начнутся масштабные социальные протесты - волнения, забастовки, бунты и прочее.
В конечном итоге выход один - война. Не как панацея, а как отвлекающий маневр. Главная на сегодня цель - Иран. Который, конечно, ответит. Но на среднесрочную перспективу этого будет достаточно.
Повторяю - я воспроизвожу логику развития событий, которую изложил мне Джульетто Кьеза.

Виталий Товиевич Третьяков.

----------


## Иваныч

http://www.rv.ru/content.php3?id=9212

13.10.2011: ЗАГОВОР МОЛЧАНИЯ ВОКРУГ САМОГО КРУПНОГО ФИНАНСОВОГО СКАНДАЛА XXI ВЕКА

Вот некоторые результаты проверки, которые стали известны летом 2011 года и оказались шокирующими для членов Конгресса и всех тех, кто ознакомился с аудиторским отчетом.

В период с декабря 2007 г. по июнь 2010 г. ФРС выдала кредиты на сумму 16 триллионов долларов. Эти операции не отражались в балансах и другой официальной финансовой отчетности Федерального резерва. Следовательно, операции были тайными. Чтобы понять масштабность операций, отметим, что валовой внутренний продукт США в прошлом году составил около 14 трлн. долларов, а общий государственный долг США сегодня оценивается в 14,5 трлн. долларов. 

Решения о выдаче принимались без согласования с президентом США, Конгрессом и правительством США. Руководители страны даже не ставились в известность об этих операциях. 

Почти все деньги пошли на выкуп так называемых «токсичных» активов заемщиков. Иначе говоря, секретная эмиссия долларов была осуществлена под бумаги, представляющие собой обычную макулатуру (мы выражаемся образно: часто «активами» оказывались вообще электронные записи, не имеющие никакого отношения к материальному миру). В «теории» имеется в виду, что «активы» будут со временем выкуплены должниками у Федерального резерва, и гигантская денежная масса в размере 16 миллиардов будет, в конце концов, аннулирована. Это в «теории». А на практике ни один доллар, ни один цент долга до сих пор не погашен. Да никто и не собирается долги погашать. 

Теперь самое интересное. Кому деньги были розданы? Они разошлись по разным частным банковским и финансовым организациям. ФРС спасала финансовых жуликов с их «токсичными» активами - как в Америке, так и во всех частях мира. В результате проведенного аудита фактически были «засвечены» все основные приближенные к мировой финансовой элите банки, через которые «кровь» экономики - деньги - поступает в каналы обращения всех стран мира. ФРС - это верхний этаж мировой финансовой системы, а банки-получатели кредитов ФРС - второй этаж. Далее следуют другие этажи. Российские банки находятся где-то в самом низу этой финансовой пирамиды или башни (можно даже сказать - в подвальном этаже). Приведем список тех, кто приближен к ФРС (в скобках указаны суммы полученных кредитов ФРС, млрд. долл.): 

Citigroup (2500); Morgan Staley (2004); Merril Lynch (1949); Bank of America (1344); Barclays PLC (868); Bear Sterns (853); Goldman Sachs (814); Royal Bank of Scotland (541); JP Morgan (391); Deutsche Bank (354); Credit Swiss (262); UBS (287); Leman Brothers (183); Bank of Scotland (181); BNP Paribas (175). 

Более «мелких» получателей кредитов ФРС мы здесь не приводим. Вместе с тем, даже банк BNP Paribas, который в нашем списке оказался последним, получил такую сумму кредитов, которая сопоставима с общей суммой «вливаний», которые в ходе последнего кризиса наши денежные власти (Банк России и Министерство финансов России) сделали во всю банковскую систему России (насчитывающую в общей сложности более тысячи коммерческих банков).

----------


## APKAH

арестован бывший начальник разведки Каддафи - Абдулла ас-Сенусси
http://www.lenta.ru/news/2011/11/20/senussi/

----------


## Иваныч

А как на самом деле?
Через знакомого врача, работающего в госпитале в аз-Зинтане, имени которого я не называю по понятным соображениям, получено короткое, но ДОСТОВЕРНОЕ на 100% описание пребывания Сейф-уль-Ислама в плену.
Я был в аз-Зинтане в сентябре, когда ездил туда за тяжело раненным Орханом Джемалем, которого, кстати, отказался спасать г-н Маргелов, сославшись на то, что "он предупреждал, что в Ливию ездить опасно". Прекрасно знаю госпиталь этого повстанческого центра и удивительных, храбрых и благородных украинских и русских врачей, работающих там. Несмотря на гражданскую войну и ее жестокости, эти люди снискали любовь и уважение всех ливийцев, независимо от их политической ориентации.
Я привожу дословно цитату из письма врача, которого возили к раненому Сейфу.
"... Сегодня Андрея (хирурга) возили к Сейфу.
С. содержат в частном доме на окраине Зинтана. Когда Андрей вошёл, С. сидел в окружении шейхов и вёл с ними политическую беседу, связан не был. На столе стояли напитки и фрукты. Подавленным не  выглядел, хотя прежнего гонора, естественно, нет. Андрей по очереди поздоровался со всеми за руку, как велит этикет. Рукопожатие с пленником ни у кого не вызвало негатива.
Рана на правой руке месячной давности, большой и указательный пальцы полностью раздроблены, раны инфицированы, нужна ампутация пальцев с иссечением некротических тканей. Был ранен в Бен Валиде осколком.
Раньше он не имел возможности получить медицинскую помощь. Андрей обработал рану, высказал пожелания. Шейхи сказали, что придумают что-нибудь, чтобы доставить пленного в больницу..."
Таким образом, мы видим, что зинтанцы поступают с благородным сыном своего благородного врага согласно воинским нормам, принятым у цивилизованных народов - его принимают политические и духовные лидеры и выказывают ему за его мужество всяческое уважение. Кроме этого, зинтанцы были возмущены до глубины души жуткой расправой над отцом Сейф-уль-Ислама и выражают таким образом тяжело раненному Сейфу свою поддержку и сочувствие.
Я уверен, что жуткая расправа в Сирте была организована европейцами и американцами, западными выродками с извращенным гомосексуальным сознанием - настолько она противоречит нормам войны, принятым у цивилизованных и нравственных воинов пустыни по отношению к благородным врагам.
Они выследили кортеж полковника по телефонному перехвату (плюс "крыса" в ближайшем окружении), вывели на него французские вертолеты (для чего нужны были наводчики с лазерной подсветкой - вряд ли это были представители местной шпаны), разгромили колонну, перебили сопровождающих (есть информация, что действовал спецназ Иностранного легиона, отдыхавший потом на Кипре) и натравили на раненного льва стаю вонючих ублюдков с мобилами и видеокамерами - атрибутами ЗАПАДНОЙ цивилизации. Рядом, за пределами объективов, уверен, стояли и курили, хохоча, представители натовских спецслужб.
Я считаю, что Россия обязана дать политическое убежище Сейф-уль-Исламу или дать гарантии своего контроля над тем, чтобы натовские убийцы и их пособники в Ливии не расправились с ним, дабы избежать его свидетельств на суде по военным преступлениям против народа Ливии, который рано иили поздно состоится.
Если бы у России была воля, то нашей власти следовало бы привезти в Москву выживших детей Муамара, его выживших внуков (например ребенка Аиши, которого она родила по пути в Алжир в пустыне. потеряв перед этим под французскими бомбами двух детей - 5-ти и 8-и лет, мальчика и девочку).
Если бы президент РФ или глава правительства приняли их, обняли и гарантировали убежище и безопасность, то это, в какой-то мере позволило бы нашей стране сохранить лицо и послужило могучим электоральным стимулом тому политику, который бы на это решился. 
Ведь подавляющая часть граждан России сочувствуют семье Каддафи и считают полковника настоящим героем.  
Предлагаю начать кампанию за дарование оставшимся в живых членам семьи Каддафи и верным его сторонникам политического убежища в РФ. Надо же хоть когда-то начинать делать разумные и добрые дела!

Полностью текст.http://shevchenko-ml.livejournal.com/1187.html

----------


## APKAH

Премьер-министр Израиля Нетаниягу наконец то начал "догонять" что арабская "весна" может завершиться катастрофой для Израиля. Вопрошая "кто из нас не понимал истории и реальности?". Только не понял что все идет как раз по плану заокеанских "друзей".

----------


## Иваныч

> Премьер-министр Израиля Нетаниягу наконец то начал "догонять" что арабская "весна" может завершиться катастрофой для Израиля. Вопрошая "кто из нас не понимал истории и реальности?". Только не понял что все идет как раз по плану заокеанских "друзей".


Это ещё цветочки!
Изралйью находящемуся на содержание США явна отведена определённая роль в спасение американской экономики.
Придётся отрабатывать.

----------


## FLOGGER

А что придется отрабатывать? И как одна страна спасет экономику другой?

----------


## APKAH

Японии писец, Европе писец, Ближнему востоку писец, оттуда идет отток капитала, как пылесосом высасывает...
Куда богатые люди, нефтянные шейхи свои капиталы/активы вкладывать/инвестировать и где хранить будут? Чтобы не "наварить", а хотя бы не растерять. В США тоже писец но он "маленький" и стабильный на будущее, поэтому туда и понесут, под "туда" подразумеваем перевод активов в $  :Smile:  Поэтому нагибают для поддержки $ не только придуманных врагов, но и "старых друзей". Друзья друзьями а деньги врозь...

----------


## Иваныч

> А что придется отрабатывать? И как одна страна спасет экономику другой?


Отрабатывать?
Сирия.В случае атаки НАТО,а блоком управляют США,у Израйля есть шансы получить по своей территории ракетами.
Иран.Шансов получить ракетами ещё больше,а возможно и ещё чем-нибудь?
Пространство вокруг Израйля всё больше и больше превращается в хаос.
Ничего хорошего это Израйлю не сулит,об этом уже высказался премьер-министр Израйля.Высказался открыто.

Израйль,конечно не способен вывести США из кризиса,но ......
 Премьер-министр Израиля Биньямин Нетаниягу, выступая в Кнессете, раскритиковал местных и зарубежных политиков, поддержавших череду революций в арабских странах, пишет "Гаарец". 
Глава правительства, в частности, сказал, что лидеры стран Запада (и особенно - Барак Обама) были неправы, когда не поддержали египетского диктатора Хосни Мубарака в январе-феврале текущего года. По мнению Нетаниягу, они вели себя "наивно" и "не понимали реальности". 

При этом премьер добавил, что еще тогда предвидел: революции станут исламскими, антизападными, антилиберальными, антиизраильскими и антидемократическими. "Ну так кто из нас не понимал истории и реальности?" - поинтересовался Нетаниягу. 

Он также отметил, что революции ведут арабский мир не вперед, а назад, поэтому не могут считаться положительным явлением. Кроме того, премьер выразил озабоченность по поводу возможного падения Хашемитской династии в соседней Иордании и выразил сомнение в способности жителей арабских стран построить нормальную демократическую систему. 

Ранее в Израиле не раз высказывались опасения, что правительства, которые придут на смену коррумпированным диктаторам в арабских странах, будет намного труднее контролировать и с ними будет намного сложнее договариваться. Однако выступление Нетаниягу стало первой официальной реакцией Израиля на последние изменения в арабском мире.

----------


## juky-puky

> А что придется отрабатывать? И как одна страна спасет экономику другой?


- Да он чушь несёт. И про то, что "Израиль на содержание у США": 
http://regforum.ru/showthread.php?t=55085
"...Во вторник, 19-го октября, министр финансов Юваль Штайниц представил на рассмотрение Кнессета проект государственного бюджета на 2011-2012 годы. По словам Штайница, новый бюджет является сбалансированным и самым социально направленным за последние годы. Совокупный бюджет страны на 2011 год составит 348,2 миллиарда шекелей [*91.7* млрд. долларов], а на 2012-й год – 365,9 миллиарда шекелей [*96.36* млрд. долларов]...
http://ru.exchange-rates.org/Rate/ILS/USD
*1* Израильский Шекель = *0,26335* США Доллара по состоянию на 25.11.2011

Ежегодно Израиль получает от США *3* миллиарда долларов по Кемп-Дэвидскому соглашению с Египтом. По этому же договору Египет получает ежегодно от США *2.5* миллиардов долларов.
Теперь каждый желающий может подсчитать, что *3* миллиарда от *91.7* миллиарда это будет только *3.27 %*, - и это называется "быть на содержании"?!

Египет:
https://www.cia.gov/library/publicat...k/geos/eg.html
Budget:
revenues: *$47.66* billion - доходы
expenditures: *$65.05* billion (2010 est.) - расходы

Правда, население Израиля - около 8 миллионов человек, а население Египта - 82 миллиона человек...

----------


## Иваныч

http://www.waronline.org/IDF/Articles/USAid.htm

----------


## juky-puky

- Ну, и где там "на содержании"??

----------


## APKAH

> - Ну, и где там "на содержании"??


Ну да, тут не на содержании, тут на удержании - долговая кабала. Ошейник. Полное контролирование. После 84-го просто так давали полтора миллиарда, чтобы привык к "долларовым прививкам", и не сдернулся с крючка, купили с "потрахами". Интересно отдал ли Израиль то что взял? Вряд ли...да еще вероятно под "хорошие" проценты брали...  :Biggrin: 
С такой долговой историей не поверю что в кризис нашего времени ничего у америки не одолжили  :Biggrin: 
 Тут даже Великобритания за американскую помощь по "ленд лизу" во вторую мировую войну только в этом веке до конца расплатилась...а тут такие аппетиты...

----------


## Иваныч

Неужели премьер-министр Израйля с бухты-бархты сказал;-"...они вели себя "наивно" и "не понимали реальности". 
Переведём сказанное с дипломатического языка на "нормальный" русский"-Вы чего творите Козлы",и это очень мягкий перевод.

Как будто,это Иран сегодня вокруг Израйля беспредел творит.
Может быть это в интересах Израйля?
Но не в интересах РФ,это точно.
Правда РФ ещё может,как-то ответить,ну хотя-бы неучастием,а Израйль не может ответить даже неучастием.Вспомним Ирак,по кому летели иракские "скады". 

Так,что там в даннный момент с ливийской демократией,всё в порядке?

----------


## juky-puky

> Ну да, тут не на содержании, тут на удержании - долговая кабала. Ошейник. Полное контролирование. После 84-го просто так давали полтора миллиарда, чтобы привык к "долларовым прививкам", и не сдернулся с крючка, купили с "потрахами". Интересно отдал ли Израиль то что взял? Вряд ли...да еще вероятно под "хорошие" проценты брали... 
> С такой долговой историей не поверю что в кризис нашего времени ничего у америки не одолжили


- Повторяю для слабовидящих: по итогам заключения под патронажем США мирного договора между Египтом и Израилем в Кэмп-Девиде (резиденция президента США, отсюда название договора) в 1978-м и подписанным окончательно в Вашингтоне 1979-м году, в качестве "поощрительного приза" Израиль ежегодно получает от США 3 миллиарда долларов, Египет - 2.5 миллиарда долларов *и эти деньги не нужно возвращать, это безвозмездная помощь*. Израиль имеет право на 1.8 миллиарда долларов из этих трёх закупать в США (причём только в США, нигде больше!) вооружение, боевую технику, боеприпасы и др. военную продукцию. То же самое имеет право и Египет (что он и делал, как будут дела обстоять после победы исламистов - пока вопрос интересный).



> Тут даже Великобритания за американскую помощь по "ленд лизу" во вторую мировую войну только в этом веке до конца расплатилась...а тут такие аппетиты...


- Что-то ещё неясно?

----------


## juky-puky

> Неужели премьер-министр Израиля с бухты-бархты сказал;-"...они вели себя "наивно" и "не понимали реальности". 
> Переведём сказанное с дипломатического языка на "нормальный" русский"-Вы чего творите Козлы",и это очень мягкий перевод.
> 
> Как будто, это Иран сегодня вокруг Израиля беспредел творит.


- Конечно, Иран. Он угрожает существованию Израиля. 



> Правда РФ ещё может,как-то ответить,ну хотя-бы неучастием, а Израйль не может ответить даже неучастием.


- Вы не в курсе, как грамотно пишется _по-русски_ название государства Израиль? Там нет мягкого знака.

----------


## APKAH

> - Конечно, Иран. Он угрожает существованию Израиля.


   Вообще сейчас было бы очень "круто" для Израиля сделать следующее: ввести "ограниченный" контингент Моссада по договоренности с Асадом для ликвидации боевиков в Сирии, под предлогом собственной безопасности. Да хотя бы просто поддержать Асада, хотя бы морально. А также по линии разведки помогать информацией. А Ирану в открытую заявить - что "войны израильтяне с Ираном не хотят. Планы нападения на Иран отложены, и надеемся не понадобятся никогда." Все открыто, честно, на весь мир всем СМИ.
 Этим Израиль заслужит небольшое уважение среди арабских стран. Отсрочит ликвидацию самого себя. Как США рассердятся, можно только представить. Зато эти действия смешают карты на ближневосточном плацдарме. 
После, в 2012-2013 когда исламисты придут к власти в арабских странах вокруг Израиля, произойдет несколько провокаций, и началась очередная арабская, завершающаяся. Посмотрите что произошло в этом году, с помощью нескольких провокаций Израиль сериезно посорили и с Египтом, и с Турцией...
 А после заокеанские друзья заверят что они с другом Израилем до конца, по дружески в кредит предложат несколько тысяч мощных ракет и бомб, похлопают по плечу и скажут что давно говорили что с этим Ираном надо было раньше разбираться, а не слушали.

  juky-puky, мне очень интересно какие настроение в штабе Моссада царят...моссад далеко не последняя организация, интересно что предпринимают по этому поводу, как противодействуют...

  Америке нужны войны, Пакистан-Индия, Кореи, Китай-Тайвань, Израиль-Арабский мир, Россия-с кем возможно и т.д.

 Вспомните прошлый год, попытка столкновения лбами Корей:
"Северокорейская торпеда потопила корвет ВМС Ю.Кореи", международная комиссия пришла к выводу "бесконтактный внешний взрыв", тротил пр-ва Германии. Кто взорвал не ясно.
 Официальный Сеул заявил, что это наверняка дело рук ВМС Северной Кореи. Власти США также поддержали эту версию. Хотя власти КНДР продолжают отрицать свою причастность к этой трагедии. Вот простой пример диверсии.
  И смотря по новостям об очередном обстреле неизвестными еврейского поселения, задумайтесь на секундочку что это могут быть и не арабы. И главное следите за последствиями, ради них и устраивается "акция".

----------


## Nazar

> - Конечно, Иран. Он угрожает существованию Израиля.


Так Израилю все-же угрожают, все его не любят.
Что все-то вокруг себя не уничтожить? Будет место где плодиться и размножаться, так вам вроде завещали. :Wink:

----------


## APKAH

Израильский след в теракте в Норвегии
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvxa3dNxaHw

----------


## Иваныч

Уважаемый  juky-puky,немного раньше в теме Ливии касались собычий в ЮО.
Читайте,http://www.km.ru/v-mire/2011/12/01/g...lichila-моя версия начинает подтверждаться на официальном уровне.

У России есть доказательства причастности США к убийству российских миротворцев в Южной Осетии в августе 2008 года, а страны НАТО ответственны за подстрекательство Грузии к войне, заявил заместитель секретаря Совета безопасности РФ Владимир Назаров.

----------


## FLOGGER

Во-первых, ссылка не работает.
Во-вторых, эти заявления сильно смахивают, на мой взгляд, на предвыборные словоизвержения. 
В-третьих, хотелось бы, чтобы эти доказательства можно было бы где-то увидеть. 
В-четвертых, хотелось бы знать, также, мнение США на эти обвинения.

----------


## Иваныч

> Во-первых, ссылка не работает.
> Во-вторых, эти заявления сильно смахивают, на мой взгляд, на предвыборные словоизвержения. 
> В-третьих, хотелось бы, чтобы эти доказательства можно было бы где-то увидеть. 
> В-четвертых, хотелось бы знать, также, мнение США на эти обвинения.


России есть доказательства причастности США к убийству российских миротворцев в Южной Осетии в августе 2008 года, а страны НАТО ответственны за подстрекательство Грузии к войне, заявил заместитель секретаря Совета безопасности РФ Владимир Назаров.

«Впервые за длительное время Соединенные Штаты непосредственно были причастны к убийству в Южной Осетии российских миротворцев, наших военнослужащих. У нас есть этому вполне определенные, конкретные доказательства», - сказал он на международной конференции в Москве по проблемам евроатлантической архитектуры безопасности. «Хотели бы напомнить нашим партнерам по НАТО о той роли альянса в вооружении режима президента Грузии Михаила Саакашвили, подталкивании его к этой войне, втягивании любой ценой Грузии в 2007-2008 годах в НАТО», - добавил он.

По результатам расследования событий августа 2008 года, проведённых в т.ч. Международной комиссией Х. Тальявини, напоминает сайт peacekeeper.ru, в первые минуты обстрела Цхинвала с грузинской стороны основной целью было уничтожение позиций российского миротворческого батальона. В результате обстрела были убиты 10 военнослужащих-миротворцев, а после этого на позиции батальона началось массированное наступление грузинского спецназа при поддержке танков и артиллерии. Раненых российских миротворцев, несущих службу на постах в зоне безопасности, при этом расстреливали в упор.

Позднее, в ходе проведения операции по принуждению Грузии к миру, в здании штаба грузинской группировки в селении Земо-Никози были найдены документы американского гражданина, бывшего военнослужащего элитной 101-ой воздушно-десантной дивизии армии США «Кричащие орлы». Кроме того, грузинские военнослужащие, попавшие в плен, показали на допросах, что американские инструкторы действовали в составе грузинских подразделений во время вторжения на территорию Южной Осетии. О наличии в боевых порядках американцев свидетельствуют и многочисленные показания свидетелей из числа мирных жителей.

Согласно украинским источникам, в Цхинвале погибло до 10 американских и около 20 украинских военнослужащих, участвововавших в нападении на югоосетинскую столицу в составе спецназа МО Грузии под вымышленными именами и фамилиями. Кроме того, по некоторым данным, в других странах были также завербованы гражданские специалисты и техники по обслуживанию ракетных систем залпового огня и комплексов ПВО.

Перед началом вторжения в Южную Осетию, напоминает издание, грузинскими военными были составлены подробные карты расположения российского миротворческого батальона, основанные на данных космической разведки США. А ведь у Грузии никогда не было спутниковой группировки и технической возможности для производства таких карт.

Ну и, конечно, перед событиями августа 2008 года США в течение нескольких лет осуществляли регулярные поставки вооружения в Грузию. По различным данным, США поставили в Грузию 10 вертолетов UH-1H «Ирокез», 2 патрульных катера типа «Пойнт» и запчасти к ним, 230 единиц автомобильной техники различного назначения, включая 15 автомобилей «Хаммер», стрелковое оружие и боеприпасы. Кроме того, в 2006-2008 годах Соединенные Штаты выделили Грузии по программе «Предоставление военной помощи на военные нужды иностранным государствам» безвозвратных кредитов на общую сумму $30,6 млн, а на подготовку к вступлению в НАТО - ещё $10 млн. По линии различных американских программ подготовки кадров прошли обучение также более 8 тыс. грузинских военнослужащих.

Кроме того, финансовая помощь со стороны Вашингтона позволила Грузии закупать вооружение и в других странах НАТО - в Турции, Франции, Болгарии, Литве, Латвии, Чехии. В итоге по удельному весу военных расходов Грузия к началу военных действий в Южной Осетии занимала второе место в мире - 8% ВВП (больше было только у Северной Кореи), сообщает ресурс warandpeace.ru.

Поражение Грузии, поддерживаемой оружием и финансами Запада, правда, поначалу несколько поумерило пыл агрессоров, но не остудило его полностью. Соединённые Штаты и Запад продолжают вооружать Грузии.

Согласно данным Минобороны РФ, сообщает издание, в 2009–2010 годах Грузия получила из Болгарии 12 ед. орудий полевой артиллерии Д-20, а также 12 ед. РСЗО RM-70. В 2009 году Украина поставила Грузии 10 танков Т-72 и 3 БТР-80. В том же году был завершен контракт на поставку 25 БТР-70, 20 ПЗРК «Игла», 40 ед. ПЗРК «Стрела» и очередной партии ПТУР «Комбат» (количество не известно). Бывший гендиректор госкомпании «Укрспецэкспорт» Сергей Бондарчук также подтвердил факт поставок в Грузию ЗРК «Оса», «Бук», вертолетов Ми-8 и Ми-24. В 2009 году ВС Турции передали ВС Грузии 70 БТР Ejder, 100 бронемашин «Кобра». Израиль поставлял Грузии стрелковое оружие и боеприпасы через болгарскую фирму «Арсенал», 40 беспилотных летательных аппаратов «Гермес-450».

По данным же peacekeeper.ru, за последние три года США поставили Грузии оружия на сумму более $450 млн - зенитно-ракетные комплексы «Стингер», «Пэтриот», «Бук», «Игла-3», «Оса», противотанковые ракетные комплексы «Джавеллин» и «Хелфайр-2», вертолеты «Чинук», «Апач», «Ирокез». Издание warandpeace.ru, в свою очередь, сообщало, что в настоящее время между Тбилиси и Вашингтоном уже идут переговоры о будущих контрактах. В список, подготовленный министерством обороны Грузии, входят только самые современные образцы вооружений американского производства: зенитно-ракетные комплексы Patriot-3 и Stinger, наземные противотанковые ракетные системы Javelin и авиационные противотанковые комплексы Hellfire-2. А какую угрозу представляет тот же комплекс «Пэтриот»? А он может засекать цели на таком расстоянии, что теоретически грузинская армия получит возможность сбивать все летательные аппараты в районе проведения Игр-2014 в Сочи.

После провала штурма Цхинвала грузинскими частями американцы, правда, отрицают сейчас, что перевооружают Грузию. Однако, как свидетельствуют документы госдепа США, опубликованные недавно сайтом WikiLeaks, Вашингтон не отказывается от поставок оружия в Грузию. Просто делает он это «с максимальной осторожностью» из-за пристального внимания к этой проблеме не только России, но и Европы.

http://www.km.ru/v-mire/2011/12/01/g...siya-ulichila-

----------


## Иваныч

НАТО, арабские страны, Израиль, Турция и Россия готовятся к столкновению в Сирии.

Арабские страны Персидского залива и НАТО готовят совместный военный удар по Сирии. Как сообщает близкий к израильским спецслужбам портал DEBKA, для этого уже создана совместная боевая группировка, базирующаяся в турецком портовом городе Искендерун. Также "уже разработаны операционные планы вторжения в Сирию". Задачей группировки является "обеспечение безопасности в гуманитарных коридорах на территории Сирии".

Кроме того, новые власти Ливии также спешат на помощь "революционерам" в Сирии. Согласно сообщению иорданской газеты Al-Bawaba, 600 боевиков ливийского Переходного национального совета были переброшены по воздуху в Турцию, затем с ее территории перешли сирийскую границу и присоединились к "Сирийской Свободной Армии". Ранее британское издание Daily Telegraph сообщало о секретных переговорах между ливийскими властями и сирийскими повстанцами о поставках оружия, боеприпасов и переброске боевиков.

Армии Турции, Иордании и Израиля приведены в состояние повышенной боевой готовности. Информационный портал MIGnews утверждает, что к берегам Сирии приближаются Шестой Флот США и авианосец George H.W. Bush. Министр обороны Канады Питер Маккей сообщил, что канадский фрегат "Ванкувер", принимавший участие в ливийской операции, останется в Средиземном море до начала следующего года. Его задачей будет "поиск и слежение за судами, подозреваемыми в причастности к международному терроризму".


С другой стороны, к сирийскому порту Тартус, где расположена единственная военно-морская база РФ в Средиземном море, приближаются и российские корабли - Северный Флот во главе с авианосцем "Адмирал Кузнецов". Официальной целью похода являются "обычные учения". В СМИ просочились сведения о прибывших на кораблях ВМС военных консультантах, которые должны обучить сирийцев работать с ракетно-зенитными комплексами С-300. Сами ЗРК привезены в страну несколько недель назад. Кроме того, на территории Сирии установлено несколько российских радарных систем, которые позволяют получать информацию о перемещениях на юге Турции и большей части территории Израиля.

Кстати поступает информация о волнениях в Душанбе.
СМИ-полное молчание.Возможно и это "слухи".
Это наверное,чтобы нам плохо спалось.

----------


## APKAH

> Во-первых, ссылка не работает.
> Во-вторых, эти заявления сильно смахивают, на мой взгляд, на предвыборные словоизвержения. 
> В-третьих, хотелось бы, чтобы эти доказательства можно было бы где-то увидеть. 
> В-четвертых, хотелось бы знать, также, мнение США на эти обвинения.


Я думаю ни для кого не секрет кто тренировал Грузинскую армию. Видел фотографии с ЮО "не для СМИ", так вот, были и негры (или то что от них осталось) и украинцы (с надписями УНА-УНСО).

...Вспомнил соседа своего, несколько лет назад на верхнем этаже жил...офицер-отставник ВС Великобритании, в боснии в "мирных" операциях, а после в Грузии обучал снайперскому делу...его еще в Боснии заклинило - с ума сошел. После армии вернувшись в UK стал воровать, угонять машины, по тюрьмам...вобщем не пошла у него жизнь совсем после армии...вот такой итог. Русских кстати очень любит  :Rolleyes:  Ну это так отсутпление от темы.

 FLOGGER, на третий и четвертый вопрос - когда наши разведчики окружили и обезоружили диверсионную группу грузинского спецназа в первые дни войны (если нужны точные данные - в поисковике, к сожалению времени в обрез), которые намеревались взорвать тоннель, у них изьяли кроме прочего несколько спец хаммеров, которые американцы официально запросили обратно, так как они принадлежат ВС США, даже предъявили счет, ну нашим начхать на это было. Кто помнит подробности - в студию. Самому интересно почему тогда амеры так всполошились, наверно спутниковой спецсвязью машины были оснащены, инфу напрямую с американских спутников брали, а тут на тебе, такой прокол, неожидали  :Biggrin: 

FLOGGER, вообще то такие вопросы, как будто вчера родились, надеюсь объяснять не надо кто войну первым начал?

----------


## Nazar

> заявил заместитель секретаря Совета безопасности РФ Владимир Назаров.


Это не я. :Biggrin:

----------


## An-Z

> ....По данным же peacekeeper.ru, за последние три года США поставили Грузии ....вертолеты «Чинук», «Апач»....


Откуда такие данные, интересно.




> У России есть доказательства причастности США к убийству российских миротворцев в Южной Осетии в августе 2008 года


Ещё бы лет 10 подождали с такими заявлениями... Сразу надо было вопить на весь мир о пособниках агрессора, а не "перезагрузкой" заниматься. А ещё грамотнее было захватить живьём парочку таких инструкторов и устроить им самый гуманный и справедливый российский суд. А ещё лучше осетинский...




> Это не я.


Да ладно, Володя, все уже давно знают...

----------


## Иваныч

> Это не я.


Я Вам верю.

----------


## Иваныч

> Откуда такие данные, интересно.
> 
> 
> 
> Ещё бы лет 10 подождали с такими заявлениями... Сразу надо было вопить на весь мир о пособниках агрессора, а не "перезагрузкой" заниматься. А ещё грамотнее было захватить живьём парочку таких инструкторов и устроить им самый гуманный и справедливый российский суд. А ещё лучше осетинский...


Понятно,что с поражением "себя" в Грузии НАТО не смирится.
В истории такое уже было.

Англия и Франция собирались бомбить СССР
 Только удар Гитлера весной 1940 года сорвал антисоветские планы Лондона и Парижа
http://www.km.ru/front-projects/kres...is-bombit-sssr

Но самое неприятное сегодня для РФ,если начнётся атака на Сирию.
Тогда весь мир поймёт,что российская база на своей территори ни от чего не гарантирует.
В связи с этим возникает вопрос,а нахрена России  океанский флот,что он там в просторах океана будет защищать,если там ничего российского не будет.Достаточно просто патрульных катерков для ловли контрабандистов.
Да и риски ведения бизнеса увеличатся.Нас всегда могут выпереть,а вложенные деньги пропасть.

----------


## Nazar

> *и эти деньги не нужно возвращать, это безвозмездная помощь*


Деньги всегда нужно возвращать, но не всегда деньгами. :Wink: 
Уж кто-то, а евреи это лучше всех знают наверное.
Хотя вообще гоям можно и не возвращать. :Biggrin:

----------


## APKAH

Немного последних новостей:

СМИ: в Сирию проникли 600 ливийских повстанцев

У побережья Сирии — российские военные корабли

И конечно не могу оставить без внимания недавние события в Иране, а точнее как Великобритания получила пощечину  :Biggrin:  и за что  :Smile:

----------


## Иваныч

На фоне обострения ситуации в Сирии, когда все новые страны присоединяются к санкциям против режима Башара Асада, а Евросоюз эти санкции ужесточает, Россия вооружает Дамаск. Как сообщается в пятницу, он получил береговые комплексы "Бастион" со сверхзвуковыми крылатыми противокорабельными ракетами "Яхонт". Эти ракеты вызывают серьезную обеспокоенность Израиля и являются, по мнению западной прессы, передовым оружием, нейтрализовать которое на пути к цели практически невозможно.

http://www.newsru.com/world/02dec2011/yahont_print.html

----------


## FLOGGER

> FLOGGER, вообще то такие вопросы, как будто вчера родились, надеюсь объяснять не надо кто войну первым начал?


Надо. Только думаю, что Вы не объясните, а официальную версию я считаю полным фуфлом, я ее слышал. А по поводу вопросов, я отвечу, что именно потому, что родился не вчера,  вижу, что на мои вопросы Вы ответов не дали. К чему история с каким-то англичанином-я не понял. Зачем фото с трупами-также непонятно. Какие-то хаммеры, спецназы...

----------


## APKAH

> Надо. Только думаю, что Вы не объясните, а официальную версию я считаю полным фуфлом, я ее слышал. А по поводу вопросов, я отвечу, что именно потому, что родился не вчера,  вижу, что на мои вопросы Вы ответов не дали. К чему история с каким-то англичанином-я не понял. Зачем фото с трупами-также непонятно. Какие-то хаммеры, спецназы...


Так, по порядку. Какая такая у вас версия? Если вы обладаете какой-то особой информацией по данному событию, просвятите тогда незрячих...

Насчет "с каким то англичанином"  :Rolleyes:  думаю вы не будете спорить что русские живут не только в России, так же как и не только русские живут в России, согласны?

Я же написал, хотите подробностей - поисковик вам в помощь:
Генштаб РФ объяснил, почему Пентагон так переживает за конфискованные «хаммеры»

Вот собственно один из них, за которых впрягся не кто-то, а Госдеп США: Грузины оставили его российским войскам в качестве особого подарка. Внутри ничего не сломано, все работает, все функционирует. Система точной расшифровки сигнала спутниковой навигации GPS, система распознавания "свой-чужой", средства закрытой радиосвязи и разведки  :Tongue:  Американцы были в ярости и полном недоумении  :Smile: 

Повод для волнений у американских военных серьезный: грузинская армия не просто бросила ценное оборудование, она фактически вскрыла систему безопасности США.
Шесть «Хаммеров» – это, как выяснилось, целый разведывательно-информационный центр с командно-штабной машиной, обеспечивающей управление войсками на поле боя. По некоторым данным, в машинах оказались не только системы закрытой шифрованной связи, оборудование для точного определения местоположения и наведения оружия по GPS-сигналу, но и система, позволяющая получать данные с американских спутников раннего предупреждения о ракетном нападении. Использование этого элемента стратегической НПРО США в локальном конфликте на территории Южной Осетии специалисты считают сенсацией  :Wink:

----------


## juky-puky

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Иваныч 
> заявил заместитель секретаря Совета безопасности РФ Владимир Назаров.
> 
> Это не я.


- Но мнения совпадают!..  :Wink:

----------


## APKAH



----------


## contrario

Ливии полный конец, люди которые предали своего лидера хорошего не увидеть. Каддафи все делал для народа, у них было все. А теперь будет одна из нищих стран.
---------
Трид

----------


## An-Z

Неожиданный итог моделирования нападения на Иран, учения проводились в 2002г. но всё равно интересно...

----------


## juky-puky

> Неожиданный итог моделирования нападения на Иран, учения проводились в 2002г. но всё равно интересно...


- Думаю, что итоги той игры были тщательно учтены и доклад Ван Рипера был очень внимательно изучен при разработке очередных сценариев нападения США на Иран. 

В своё время, в 1990-м году, в хоте подготовки операции "Буря в пустыне", американцы провели полномасштабное компьютерное моделирование этой операции. По результатам моделирования выходило, что коалиция потеряет порядка *9,500* человек убитыми и втрое больше ранеными (планировалась 15-дневная воздушная операция и примерно 20-дневная военная). 
Планы были скорректированы: воздушная операция продолжалась 38 дней, а наземная 4 дня. Потери коалиции убитыми оказались *386* человек, цели и задачи воздушно-наземной операции были выполнены полностью...
Такие дела.

----------


## APKAH

А тем временем...
Бенгази: недовольство новыми властями и племенная междоусобица

----------


## An-Z

Предлагаю тут высказываться по теме, еврейский вопрос решаем тут

----------


## Иваныч

Сколько пройдет времени, пока мы узнаем, когда начали готовить «сирийский сценарий»?

Внешне события 2011 года в Ливии выглядят так, будто решение о военной акции против этой страны было принято лишь в феврале-марте. Однако факты позволяют утверждать, что против Ливии длительное время велась игра на усыпление бдительности ливийского руководства.

Об этом рассказывает сегодня на страницах «Фонда стратегической культуры» известный правовед Александр Мезяев, представлявший Россию на прошедшем 9 декабря в Париже круглом столе, где обсуждались международно-правовые аспекты войны против Ливии. Францию на этой встрече представлял бывший (в 1984-88 и 1988-93 гг.) министр иностранных дел страны Ролан Дюма. Российский ученый имел возможность побеседовать в Париже с экс-главой французской дипломатии, который недавно написал (в соавторстве с известным французским адвокатом Жаком Вержесом) книгу «Саркози под БХЛ», где доказывается, что президент Франции должен понести ответственность за преступления против человечности, совершенные французскими войсками в Ливии. Вот о чем поведал Роман Дюма российскому правоведу.

«Все началось в 1983 году, – рассказывает бывший министр. – Будучи депутатом парламента, я получил секретное поручение от президента Ф.Миттерана установить хорошие отношения с Ливией. Мне удалось несколько раз посетить с этой целью Ливию таким образом, что об этом не знал даже французский посол в Триполи. Однако после того как я стал министром иностранных дел, начались массированные попытки США свернуть нас с этого пути. В 1985 году в Париж прибыла делегация Пентагона, которая убеждала меня в том, что Каддафи готовит химическое оружие. Они пытались убедить меня (а через меня воздействовать на Миттерана) в том, что Франция должна бомбить Ливию, потому что Каддафи стал угрозой Западу. Я разозлился и спросил их, если все это так, то почему тогда граждане США ездят в Ливию без виз и занимаются там нефтяным бизнесом...

Можно почитать продолжение.
http://www.km.ru/v-mire/2011/12/30/m...e-nachalos-v-1

----------


## FLOGGER

Иваныч, да кто б сомневался, что за всей этой гнусной "кухней" стоят Штаты.
 Удивила Франция, а точнее, Саркози. Раньше Франция, вроде, не холуйствовала перед Штатами.

----------


## Иваныч

> Иваныч, да кто б сомневался, что за всей этой гнусной "кухней" стоят Штаты.
>  Удивила Франция, а точнее, Саркози. Раньше Франция, вроде, не холуйствовала перед Штатами.


Интересны детали,механизмы.
Так или иначе,а перед Штатами все холуйствуют.
У них мировая валюта,это супераргумент.
Для этого Штатам конечно приходится тратиться,для того чтобы привести к власти лояльных руководителей или убрать не лояльных.
Вон как Митерана "мочат".

----------


## FLOGGER

А что его сейчас-то мочить? Он не у дел. Если он запускал лапу в казну, то пусть, хоть, спустя много лет отвечает за это.
 В этом отношении мне лично корейцы очень нравятся. Южные, в смысле.

----------


## APKAH

Немножко обалдел от этой новости, как развиваются события:
Вице президент США отметил что "Талибан америке больше не враг", америка хочет мира, поэтому Талибан открывает представительство в Катаре для диалога с Белым домом, во как! 
Спрашивается а как же теракты 11 сентября? Теперь наверное вместе будут дружить против Ирана...
http://ru.euronews.net/2012/01/04/ta...fice-in-qatar/
К чему бы это? Никак готовятся перед нападением на Иран  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Nazar

> Спрашивается а как же теракты 11 сентября? Теперь наверное вместе будут дружить против Ирана...


Разве когда-нибудь, США обвиняли Талибан в терактах 11 сентября?
Вроде вся ответственность лежит на Аль-Каиде. А вот Иран они обвинили в открытую.

----------


## APKAH

> Разве когда-нибудь, США обвиняли Талибан в терактах 11 сентября?
> Вроде вся ответственность лежит на Аль-Каиде. А вот Иран они обвинили в открытую.


Странно, но почему то через два месяца после случившегося на мирный Талибан полетели бомбы, совпадение?  :Smile:  Опять же повод.
А вот про обвинение иранцев за 11/09 впервые слышу. Он то тут каким боком?  :Confused:  
Хотя да, посмотрел ленту новостей, точно! В середине декабря 2011 года Федеральный суд Манхэттена признал власти Ирана виновными в помощи террористам при организации теракта 11 сентября 2001 года...типа заранее знали о подготовке атак  :Eek: 
Ну тут вообще нечего сказать, ну очень вовремя  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> Странно, но почему то через два месяца после случившегося на мирный Талибан полетели бомбы, совпадение?  Опять же повод.
> :


В 2001 году, Талибан, который являлся *законной* властью в Афганистане, официально осудил произошедшие теракты.
Я говорил уже давно и повторюсь еще раз, в случае с Афганистаном, на мой взгляд, основная причина это героин.

*    С 1989 по 1992 (период правления Наджибуллы) производство опиума возросло с 1200 тонн до 1970 тонн,
    С 1992 по 1996 (период правления моджахедов) производство опиума возросло с 1970 тонн до 2200 тонн,
    С 1996 по 2000 (большая часть периода правления талибов) производство опиума сохранялось на уровне 2200 тонн, но в 2001 году упало до 185 тонн,
    С 2001 по 2009 (период присутствия американских войск) производство опиума возросло со 185 тонн до 6900 тонн.
*

----------


## Иваныч

> А что его сейчас-то мочить? Он не у дел. Если он запускал лапу в казну, то пусть, хоть, спустя много лет отвечает за это.
>  В этом отношении мне лично корейцы очень нравятся. Южные, в смысле.


Может это и правосудие,а может и припомнили что-то.
Пример для будущих президентов.

----------


## Nazar

*Иваныч*

Всем есть кому припомнить, но закон должен быть один для всех, если тебе 80 лет, это не говорит о том, что ты должен избежать наказания, если твоя вина доказана.
Просто твое наказание отразиться на благосостоянии твоих иждивенцев, у которых в один момент отберут все.
Митеран не первый и не последний, там уже и за Саркози плотно взялись.
Причем это делает не США, им это не выгодно, это делает оппозиция, которая еще сильно может пожалеть о своих деяниях, если тот-же Саркози, или Берлускони, на суде начнут говорить о Каддафи, тогда все могут пожалеть ( под всеми я подразумеваю страны непосредственный участники в развале Ливии и в уничтожении его законного правителя ) :Cool:

----------


## Иваныч

> *Иваныч*
> 
> Всем есть кому припомнить, но закон должен быть один для всех, если тебе 80 лет, это не говорит о том, что ты должен избежать наказания, если твоя вина доказана.
> Просто твое наказание отразиться на благосостоянии твоих иждивенцев, у которых в один момент отберут все.
> Митеран не первый и не последний, там уже и за Саркози плотно взялись.
> Причем это делает не США, им это не выгодно, это делает оппозиция, которая еще сильно может пожалеть о своих деяниях, если тот-же Саркози, или Берлускони, на суде начнут говорить о Каддафи, тогда все могут пожалеть ( под всеми я подразумеваю страны непосредственный участники в развале Ливии и в уничтожении его законного правителя )


Внешне всё так,а если копнуть глубже.
А если на ситуацию поглядеть,с точки зрения национальных интересов,
а если с точки зрения национальных интересов России.
Обязательно конспирология всплывёт.

Как например с Каддафи.
«Все началось в 1983 году, – рассказывает бывший министр. – Будучи депутатом парламента, я получил секретное поручение от президента Ф.Миттерана установить хорошие отношения с Ливией".

Или последнее заявление вице-президента США;-Талибан больше нам не враг.

Экс-премьера Израиля обвинили в получении взяток.
По версии прокуратуры, во время премьерства Ольмерт получил примерно 260 тысяч долларов в качестве взяток.

Все на крючках,но одних дёргают,другим дают возможность поглулубже заглотить.

----------


## Nazar

Вчера по ТВЦ показали фильм Млечина о полковнике, свои тридцать серебренников "Человек года" отработал, всегда относился к этому демагогу с брезгливостью, после вчерашнего начал относиться с отвращением. :Mad:

----------


## Холостяк

«12 тысяч солдат армии США передислоцированы с военной базы на Мальте и из США на территорию Ливии. Они должны взять под охрану нефтеперерабатывающие заводы, трубопроводы и места добычи нефти», - рассказал «Аргументам.ру» английский военный эксперт Питер Бейнчли. Также о переброске своих солдат заявила Италия и Швейцария.
Угроза терактов в топливно-энергетическом комплексе страны настолько велика, что новая власть фактически не может обеспечить его безопасность и бесперебойный поставки нефти и нефтепродуктов. «Если Америка возьмет его под свой военный контроль, то нефть будет поставляться по явно заниженным ценам. Примерно по 20-25 долларов за баррель. И это обрушит цены на нефть во всем мире. Что отразится и на российских экспортерах», - считает Бейнчли.
По его данным, солдаты армии США также будут проводить поиск и уничтожение неподконтрольных новому правительству отрядов ополченцев. «Это сейчас самая большая головная боль новой власти. Тысячи вооруженных людей, которые никому не подчиняются, кроме своих полевых командиров. Они нападают на небольшие города, грабят, убивают, насилуют», - говорит Бейнчли.

Да, нечего сказать, США просто спасли угнетенный народ от диктатора. Это сарказм, если кто не понял. А по сути - вот истинная цель уничтожения суверенного государства и убийства тысяч людей, включая женщин, детей, стариков- "Они должны взять под охрану нефтеперерабатывающие заводы, трубопроводы и места добычи нефти. нефть будет поставляться по явно заниженным ценам. Примерно по 20-25 долларов за баррель". Смерть американским убийцам, захватчикам и палачам!!!

----------


## Nazar

да это было понятно изначально, ровно такой-же исход ожидает Иран, Сирию и так далее.
Чему удивляться, нация выросшая из бывших отбросов европейского общества, на другое не способна.

----------


## Холостяк

Вот общий сценарий на примере - 

Полностью : http://deadland.ru/node/2803
*Привет выживальщикам из Демократической республики Конго!*

Здравствуйте бваны выживальщики Великой России!

Меня зовут Мбога из племени ватутси. Я жива в Демократическая Республика Конго, провинция Южный Киву, в маленькой деревне недалеко от города Букаву. Не удивляйся что я хорошо говори и писать на руском языке - мой папа учился у вас в Университете Дружбы Народов имени нашего великого героя и поэта Патриса Эмери́ Лумумбы! Сейчас мой папа работает в Киншаса в российском банке Mining Bank of Congo переводчиком. Вообще у нас работает много человеков из вашей страны и из Украины, они добывают уран, медь, тантал. А недавно неподалеку от нашей деревни потерялись итальянский и два угандийский миссионер. Теперь у меня есть ноутбук с спутниковым телефоном и я часто смотреть ваш сайт!!!
Про мою страну редко показывают по TV и мало пишут. Но я хочу рассказать вам что такое мир после Апокалипсиса!!! Я успела узнать это слово от миссионеров, пока они совсем не потерялись.
Я и моя страна уже много лет живет в настоящем ПА. Мы получили независимость от белых колонизаторов в 1960 годе. Наша страна во многом похожа на Великую Россию - мы одно из самых больших по территории и населению государств континента Африка. У нас как и у вас много-много природных ресурсов - крупнейшие в мире запасы кобальта, германия, тантала, алмазов, крупнейшие в Африке запасы урана, вольфрама, меди, цинка, олова, запасы бериллия, лития, ниобия, значительные месторождения нефти, угля, руд железа, марганца, золота, серебра, бокситов. Крупные ресурсы гидроэнергии, леса. Так же как в России у нас многонациональное государство - в стране насчитывается примерно 250 народов и этнических групп, подавляющее большинство которых говорит на языках банту. Среди наиболее многочисленных – баконго на западе страны, монго в центре бассейна р.Конго, балуба на юге и в центре восточной части страны, лунда на юге, баши около оз. Киву и азанде на северо-востоке. Так же как у вас. у нас много религий - христиане, (приблизительно 60% из них католики, остальные – протестанты), кимбангисты (сторонники христианско-африканской церкви) и незначительное число православных христиан и вудуистов. Численность мусульман, населяющих преимущественно восточную и северо-восточную части страны, составляет ок. 2 млн. человек. 
Мы получили свободу, но страны Запада хотели продолжать грабить богатства нашей страны! С помощью своих наймитов они ссорили племена, приводили к власти своих гиен-пособников!!! Им нужны были только полезные ископаемые...
Мы дрались за нашу свободу! Но мы были слабы и многие из нас верили деньгам и побрякушкам капиталистов, предавали своих братьев. Но мы никогда не забудем тех кто хотел нам помочь! Не забудем пламенного команданте Че Говару, который вместе с своими друзьями - кубинцами, дрался вместе с нами, не забудем и Ангольских коммунистов, сражавшихся с нами плечом к плечу. И никогда не забудем советских десантников, грудью вставших на пути танковых колон ЮАРовских наймитов! Но пал СССР и проиграли мы...
Сегодня моя страна уже много лет лежит в развалинах... Африканский Апокалипсис случился! Я хочу что бы вы в далекой Великой стране знали, как живем мы! И что Запад делает с теми, кто ему верит!
Сегодня подобие порядка сохраняется лишь в нескольких крупных городах. По остальной стране хозяйничают банды и части правительственной армии, которые еще хуже банд!


Так живут наши люди...





А так они умирают...

----------


## FLOGGER

> [U] Примерно по 20-25 долларов за баррель".



Давайте прекратим истерику пока. Пока еще цена нефти не изменилась. Точно такие же вопли были и перед Ираком, и после Ирака. Да что-то не сбылось. Вот когда станет по 20-25, тогда и поговорим. А, кстати, кому станет хуже от падения цен на нефть? Да тем халявщикам, которые ни хрена не делают, а торгуют, как проститутка, своим, буквально, телом. Распродают по-быстрому то, что природа создавала миллионы лет. А вот Китаю, как стране производящей, падение цены на нефть, как я понимаю, было бы  выгодно.



> Смерть американским убийцам, захватчикам и палачам!!!


Смерть-то смерть, а чьими руками Вы хотите это сделать?

----------


## Nazar

> А, кстати, кому станет хуже от падения цен на нефть? Да тем халявщикам, которые ни хрена не делают, а торгуют, как проститутка, своим, буквально, телом. Распродают по-быстрому то, что природа создавала миллионы лет.


Мы в этом списке будем одни из первых. :Wink:

----------


## FLOGGER

Естественно. Несмотря на все разговоры о том, что давно пора слезть с "нефтяной иглы", мы только глубже на нее насаживаемся. Благодаря мудрому руководству. Как говаривали раньше: "Спасибо партии и правительству..."

----------


## Иваныч

> Естественно. Несмотря на все разговоры о том, что давно пора слезть с "нефтяной иглы", мы только глубже на нее насаживаемся. Благодаря мудрому руководству. Как говаривали раньше: "Спасибо партии и правительству..."


А на чего Вы предлагаете эту иглу заменить?
Возможностей заменить её после падения Ливии стало ещё меньше.
А после падения Сирии и Ирана наверное уже будет невозможно.

----------


## FLOGGER

> А на чего Вы предлагаете эту иглу заменить?


Простите, Вы всерьез? Вы всерьез считаете, что Россия не в состоянии производить ничего, кроме выкачивания нефти и газа???



> Возможностей заменить её после падения Ливии стало ещё меньше.
> А после падения Сирии и Ирана наверное уже будет невозможно.


Тут я вообще ничего не понял-что на что менять.
Но, если уж Вы такой международно подкованный, подскажите, каким образом Китай, не торгуя нефтью (мне кажется, у него вообще с энергоносителями плохо), умудрился завалить весь мир своими товарами? Япония, вроде, тоже нефтью не торгует...

----------


## Иваныч



----------


## FLOGGER

> Как говорят экономисты:-осталось только загружать вертолёты и разбрасывать с них деньги,так как они уже ничего не стоят.


Уж скорей бы!
 А пока я вижу, когда на Ан-12 деньги привозят, там почему-то много охраны. Не разбрасывают, не видно что-то..



> Как мы видим,кредит-как источник развития себя исчерпал.


Опять же, возвращаясь к "своей экономике" скажу, что кредиты никогда не брал и не буду. Больше того, не беру, и стараюсь не давать деньги в долг.




> Самым большим потребителем в мире является США,они потребляют в два раза больше чем производят.Производят 20%,а потребляют 40%.
> Как видим разница в 20%.


20 и 40%-это от чего?



> Недостающие средства берутся в кредит,он уже достиг более15трилл.долларов,его тоже отдать никогда не возможно.


Повторюсь, я ничего не понимаю в этом, но кто кому должен эти 15 трил.$?



> Теперь я задаю себе вопрос:-Может-ли Россия производить что-то кроме нефти и газа?


Раньше производила. Правда, не Россия. СССР.



> И здесь всплывает второй источник развития.Первый источник развития это "долларовый печатный станок".Печатанье неограниченного  количество долларов,позволяет странам допущенным на рынок США,обменивать свои товары на доллары,на универсальные деньги.
> Есть сбыт произведённых товаров,есть возможность оплачивать работу рабочих.


Тогда вопрос: почему же США пускают КНР на свой рынок, а РФ - НЕТ? Может, дело не в "пускают-не пускают". а в том, что КНР *производит товар,* а мы-нет? Поэтому и нет "сбыта произведённых товаров"?



> Очень важно,что США является не просто рынком,а рынком ВЫСОКОТЕХНОЛОГИЧНЫХ ТОВАРОВ -ДОРОГИХ ТОВАРОВ.
> ТОВАРОВ С ВЫСОКОЙ ДОБАВЛЕННЙ СТОИМОСТЬЮ.
> ТОВАРОВ,НА ЕДИНИЦЕ КОТОРОГО МОЖНО МНОГО ЗАРАБОТАТЬ,А ЗНАЧИТ ПРОИЗВОДИТЕЛЮ ВЫГОДНО ИХ ПРОИЗВОДИТЬ.(это автомобили,самолёты и подобные товары)


Оно, конечно, может, так и есть, но, как я слышал, уж у кого у кого, а в РФ накрутка, говорят, ого-го! А, вот, про США мне говорили, что это наоборот, самая дешевая страна (в смысле цен для покупателей).




> После второй мировой войны,США открыли свой рынок для таких товаров- Германии,Японии,затем Южной Корее.Вот и случилось в этих странах экономическое чудо.Они производили,а им платили.


Т. е., эти страны производили говно, а США его брало?



> Встаёт вопрос,а почему мы так не можем.
> Во первых- нас туда не пускали с высокотехнологичной продукцией.


Сомневаюсь, что дело только в этом. Когда дело доходило до *действительно высокотехнологичной продукции*, США ее брали и еще просили. Я имею в виду прежде всего ракетные двигатели и др. косм. технологии.



> Очень важен такой параметр,как стоимость рабочей силы.
> Скажите:-где дешевле раб.сила,у нас или в Китае?
> Ответ очевиден:-в Китае.


Согласен.



> Поэтому по стоимости наша высокотехнологичная продукция конкурировать с китайской не может,а значит наши высокотехнологичные производства не рентабельны.


Вы же выше писали, что "США является не просто рынком,а рынком ВЫСОКОТЕХНОЛОГИЧНЫХ ТОВАРОВ -ДОРОГИХ ТОВАРОВ.
ТОВАРОВ С ВЫСОКОЙ ДОБАВЛЕННЙ СТОИМОСТЬЮ.
ТОВАРОВ,НА ЕДИНИЦЕ КОТОРОГО МОЖНО МНОГО ЗАРАБОТАТЬ,А ЗНАЧИТ ПРОИЗВОДИТЕЛЮ ВЫГОДНО ИХ ПРОИЗВОДИТЬ.(это автомобили,самолёты и подобные товары)". Значит, там рабсила получает меньше, чем в КНР? Или в США высокотехнологичное производство нерентабельно?



> Получается,что для того чтобы нам начать производство высотехнологичных товаров,то мы должны опустить стоимость нашей раб.силы ниже китайской.


Получается, что у нас ищут объяснения, почему мы ни хрена не делаем вместо того, чтобы что-то делать.



> Вот почему сегодня и ведётся политика на завоз дешёвой рабочей силы из-за рубежа, расширяем рынок труда.


И чем, простите, эта "дешевая рабсила" занимается? Неужто высокотехнологичным производством?



> На этом рынке(на российском) россияне не больно и нужны,слишком дорогие.


Не знаю, о каком рынке речь, но у "дорогих россиян" з\п не слишком высока. Поинтересуйиесь где-нибудь в Тамбове или еще где...



> Это буквально вчера озвучил на "Гайдаровском" форуме Дворкович.
> Суть его речи привожу по памяти.
> Сегодня наши власти ещё не определились,каким путём развиваться.
> 1.Индустриализация России.
> 2.Постиндустриализация России
> Как он сказал идёт дискуссия и она продлится ещё в течение нескольких месяцев,а пока работают эксперты.
> Получаетяс,что сегодня ни Путин,ни Медведев не определились,каким путём вести России,какое мы общество строим.
> Не определились,потому,что не известны источники развития.


У нас уже 20 лет "эксперты" всех мастей, профилей и должностей "развлекаются". По мне, так страна погрязла в болтовне и мракобесии.



> Вот и получается,что нефть и газ производить пока ещё можем,а вот с высокотехнологичными товарами не известно.


Бросьте, уже 12 лет все известно. Куда проще сидеть, ни хрена не делая, и продавать нефть.




> Помере того,как США захватывают наши рынки вооружений (Ирак,Ливия и др.),доля выпуска нашей высокотехнологичной продукции снижается и снижается.Заводы разоряются,ликвидируются и т.д.


Да, бедные мы несчастные.



> Лично мне ближе теория экономиста Михаила Хазина
> Если Вам интересно,можно почитать.
> http://www.infocrisis.ru/analytics/767.html
> http://worldcrisis.ru/crisis/132450
> http://financepro.ru/economy/4554-mi...m-krizise.html


Спасибо за ссылки. Будет время-почитаю.

----------


## Иваныч

FLOGGER Вы задали очень хорошие вопросы.Отвечу обязательно,но позже.

----------


## APKAH

Ливийская ПНС снова ушла в подполье, теперь уже от своего народа...штаб-квартиру НПС берут штурмом уже второй день...

Штаб-квартиру НПС Ливии атаковала вооруженная толпа

----------


## Холостяк

Я понимаю, что сообщать такие вещи жестоко, потому что вспышка эмоций вредна для здоровья, но удержаться свыше сил. Как сообщила только что дорогая Оля (_писецкотёнку_), несколько часов назад некто Махмуд Джибриль (ага, ага, на фото - тот самый!) в *большом интервью*, данном французскому телевидению, заявил, что *"временный Переходный Национальный Совет Ливии нелегитимен и никогда не был легитимен, поскольку не выражал волю большинства ливийского народа".*

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## Иваныч

Глава ПНС Ливии Мустафа Абдель-Джалиля :- «...если раньше были опасения, что Ливия может разделиться на три отдельные части, то теперь страна стоит перед угрозой превращения в конфедерацию, составленную из отдельных городов, деревень, регионов и племенных территорий».

----------


## Холостяк

После "тяжких трудов и страданий" ООН всё-таки признала очевидное - ливийские мятежники виновны в военных преступлениях. Как передает Associated Press, такие выводы содержатся в докладе экспертной комиссии ООН, содержание которого стало известно журналистам вчера из черновым, официально не опубликованным вариантом документа.

Речь идет об убийствах, похищениях, пытках и других нарушениях прав человека, которые были допущены в ходе гражданской войны в Ливии. Разумеется, везде и всюду следуют оговорки, "как и вооруженные силы Ливии".

В докладе отмечается, что противники Каддафи и сейчас продолжают совершать преступления против тех, кто сражался против них, либо подозревается в этом. Всё списывается на то, что "они сторонники убитого Каддафи".

Комиссия ООН также изучала сообщения о гибели мирных ливийцев в результате авиаударов, нанесенных самолетами НАТО, и выясняла обстоятельства гибели Муаммара Каддафи. По этим вопросам, как и ожидалось, эксперты не пришли к определенному мнению "за отсутствием достаточного количества доказательств".

Reuters отмечает, что, по некоторым данным, изложенным в документе, ливийский диктатор был ранен еще до того, как попал в руки к повстанцам: при попытке бегства на него упали оборванные линии электропередач, а кроме того, он пострадал от взрыва гранаты, неправильно брошенной одним из его защитников.

Факт, что его, раненого, растерзали американские марионетки, просто обойдён молчанием.

The New York Times пишет, что, согласно изложенным в докладе данным, не была должным образом расследована гибель по меньшей мере 60 мирных жителей, погибших в ходе авианалетов. Включая и малолетних внуков полковника.

Доклад подготовлен комиссией под руководством канадского судьи Филиппа Кирша, созданной в феврале 2011 года для расследования преступлений, совершаемых в ходе вооруженного конфликта в Ливии.

*Кстати... Натовские летчики, в частности и английские вояки, могут порадоваться за свою "добрую" помощь в установлении свободы в Ливии. В частности, сказать спасибо тем кому помогли, за то что те реально прониклись свободой и разгромили английское военное мемориальное кладбище погибших во 2 Мировой войне в Бенгази (Ливия).
Ссылка на видео разгрома английского военного мемориала: http://youtu.be/cWxN8CdjBYk*

----------


## APKAH

Судя по сообщением последней недели в Ливии всё еще не спокойно.

22.03.2012 знамя Каддафи над Бени-Валидом.
26.03.2012 по дороге из Сирта в Мисурату совершено покушение на Джалиля.
26.03.2012 идут бои между бойцами племён тубу и туарегов и ПНС в центре Себхи и в аэропорту.

Стихийный митинг в Триполи, дата не известна

----------


## dadiz

Несколько дней назад СМИ сообщили о найденном теле бывшего премьер-министра Ливии Шукри Ганема! Тело было выловлено из реки Дунай, что в Австрии. Журналисты заявляют о том, что якобы он сам утопился! 
Какие же все-таки длинные и безнаказанные руки у ЦРУ.

----------


## APKAH

> Несколько дней назад СМИ сообщили о найденном теле бывшего премьер-министра Ливии Шукри Ганема! Тело было выловлено из реки Дунай, что в Австрии. Журналисты заявляют о том, что якобы он сам утопился! 
> Какие же все-таки длинные и безнаказанные руки у ЦРУ.


Тут похоже наоборот. Кто-то добрался до придателя...Приспешникам ЦРУ он продался еще год назад

----------


## Иваныч

Российское посольство в Ливии фактически выдало местным повстанцам находившихся в нём нефтяников Александра Шадрова и Владимира Долгова, впоследствии приговоренных к длительным срокам заключения за помощь полковнику Каддафи. Этот факт представители МИДа были вынуждены признать, отвечая на вопрос жены одного из «пособников Каддафи» во время круглого стола в Госдуме, посвященного защите прав россиян за рубежом.

Я не осуждаю сотрудников посольства.
Уверин,если бы хоть на минуту они были уверены,что в минуту опасности им СТРАНА придёт на помощь,то конечно не выдали-бы граждан РФ.
Ручки у нас стали очень коротенькие,зато язык длиннющий.

----------


## Иваныч

В сирийской армии заявили, что израильская авиация разбомбила военно-исследовательский центр под Дамаском. По данным военных, израильские самолеты вошли в сирийское воздушное пространство раним утром в среду на низкой высоте с северной стороны горы Хермон и не были обнаружены радарами. 

«В Москве с глубокой озабоченностью восприняты сообщения о налете ВВС Израиля на объекты в Сирии близ Дамаска. Если эта информация подтверждается, то мы имеем дело с неспровоцированными ударами по целям на территории суверенного государства, что грубо нарушает Устав ООН и является неприемлемым, какими бы мотивами это ни оправдывалось. Предпринимаем срочные меры по прояснению этой ситуации во всех ее деталях», – говорится в сообщении, размещенном на сайте ведомства.
Ддве недели назад Израиль призвал Совет Безопасности ООН принять неотложные меры, чтобы не допустить попадания сирийского химического оружия в руки боевиков из ливанской группировки «Хезболла». А в минувшее воскресенье вице-премьер Израиля Сильван Шалом заявил, что Израиль может применить силу, чтобы не допустить попадания средств массового поражения в руки боевиков, участвующих в вооруженном конфликте в Сирии.

----------


## APKAH

Один день из жизни танкового взвода. Зачиска в Дарайе.

----------


## APKAH

Сегодня в Дарайе выстрелом из РПГ-29 был уничтожен сирийский Т-72...
Вечная память погибшим сирийским танкистам! Они сегодня на переднем краю - не дают расползтись по миру спонсируемой западными странами террористической заразы, как когда-то﻿ наши деды не дали фашизму захватить мир...как совсем недавно, от такой же наёмной "чумы" освобождали Чеченскую республику...

----------


## Иваныч

Глава МИД Франции Лоран Фабиус в четверг заявил, что между Парижем и Лондоном достигнута договоренность о поставках оружия сирийской оппозиции. Причем Фабиус отметил, что обе страны могут и сами поставить оружие, если не удастся добиться снятия эмбарго на уровне ЕС.

«На этот шаг Париж и Лондон идут с тем, чтобы восстановить баланс сил в сирийском конфликте. Неприемлемым является нынешний дисбаланс, когда, с одной стороны, есть Иран и Россия, которые поставляют оружие Башару (Асаду), и, с другой, есть бойцы сопротивления, которые не могут себя защитить», – отметил Фабиус.

Глава британского МИДа Уильям Хейг на прошлой неделе пообещал повстанцам бронетранспортеры и бронежилеты. Кроме того, Хейг предложил тонны оборудования, включая коммуникационное, спасательное и медицинское. 

Поставки высокотехнологических систем противовоздушной обороны или противотанковых систем могут резко изменить баланс сил в гражданской войне в Сирии.

----------


## Иваныч

19 марта 2013 года - вторая годовщина начала вероломного вторжения натовского агрессора на территорию суверенного государства - Ливийской Джамахирии.
США не будут чинить препятствия другим странам, решившим вооружать Сирийскую свободную армию (ССА), заявил госсекретарь Джон Керри. Об этом 18 марта сообщает Associated Press.
 При этом Керри подчеркнул, что Соединенные Штаты и впредь планируют поставлять в Сирию только гуманитарную помощь.
Правительственные войска Сирии 18 марта нанесли серию ракетно-бомбовых авиаударов по территории Ливана. Произошло это после требования Дамаска к ливанскому правительству прекратить переправку оппозиционных войск через сирийскую границу.
В свержении режима Башара Асада опосредовано принимают участие несколько государств. Так, например, США 28 февраля 2013 года пообещала помочь сирийской оппозиции медикаментами, провизией и 60 миллионами долларов. Позже, а точнее 6 марта, власти Великобритании сообщили о готовящихся поставках радиостанций, аппаратуры слежения, бронетехники и оборудования «нелетального воздействия». Также Лондон пообещал районам, находящимся под контролем оппозиции гуманитарную помощь в размере 13 миллионов фунтов (около 20 миллионов долларов).
 Директива Евросоюза, запрещающая ввоз оружия и боеприпасов на территорию Сирии была отменена 1 марта. Однако, пока действует ее временный аналог сроком на три месяца. Власти Франции и Великобритании уже внесли в Совет ЕС предложение отменить эмбарго на поставки вооружения. Помимо этого, у мятежников остается еще один мощный союзник — Соединенные Штаты.
15 марта 2013 года из Иордании вернулся первый отряд боевиков, обученных американскими военными. Всего на американских военных базах проходили обучение около трехсот человек.
правительственные войска Сирии действительно сдают свои позиции. С начала 2013 года под контроль мятежников перешли многие кварталы Дамаска, некоторые провинциальные районы, две гидроэлектростанции и бывший атомный реактор, на территории которого, по данным местных СМИ, располагалась законсервированная военная база регулярной армии. Кроме того, 13 марта оппозиционные силы атаковали Четвертую механизированную дивизию, находящуюся под командованием брата главы Сирии генерала Махера Асада.
 Судьба Сирии в случае отмены эмбарго на поставки оружия вполне прозрачна — победят наибольшие финансовые вливания в одну из конфликтующих сторон. Небольшое арабское государство за считанные месяцы превратилось в отличный плацдарм для «демонстрации мощи» различных стран, поддерживающих ту или иную фракцию.

----------


## Иваныч

В случае необходимости войска НАТО готовы провести военную операцию в Сирии по ливийскому сценарию. С таким заявлением перед Конгрессом США выступил командующий объединенными вооруженными силами НАТО в Европе генерал Джеймс Ставридис.
«По каналам НАТО мы сейчас сосредоточены на защите границы с Сирией. Мы для этого переместили туда ракетные комплексы Patriot. Мы рассматриваем широкий круг возможных операций и готовы выступить в случае принятия решения о нашем вмешательстве в ситуацию, как это было в случае Ливии», – приводит РИА «Новости» его слова.
Заявление прозвучало сразу после появления слухов о том, что в Сирии могло быть применено химическое оружие. Впервые с таким утверждением выступил официальный Дамаск, заявивший, что оружие попало в руки боевиков.
число сирийцев, пострадавших от разрыва ракеты с отравляющими веществами, составило не менее 130 человек. Эти сведения привела накануне телестанция «Сурия». Все доставленные в больницы люди, среди которых, согласно репортажу, немало женщин и детей, находятся в тяжелом состоянии.
По уточенным данным, от удушья, вызванного газами, скончался 31 человек, в том числе 16 военнослужащих. В послании сирийского МИДа, направленном в Совет Безопасности, отмечается, что ракета с химическим зарядом была выпущена из района Кфар-Даиль и упала в 5 км от него, в западном предместье Хан-эль-Асаль. Ракета разорвалась в 300 метрах от армейского блокпоста, передает ИТАР-ТАСС.

----------


## Иваныч

Барак Обама признаёт за Израилем право самостоятельно принять решение о применении силы против Ирана. Об этом президент США заявил, прибыв в эту страну со своим первым зарубежным визитом в качестве вновь избранного главы американского государства.

На итоговой пресс-конференции израильский премьер Биньямин Нетаньяху, отметив, что США и Израиль близки в оценке масштабов проблемы и временных рамок ее решения.

«Израиль никогда не сможет уступить свое право на самозащиту даже самому большому нашему другу, а у Израиля нет лучшего друга, чем США», – заявил Нетаньяху. 
«Биби (прозвище израильского премьера) совершенно прав, когда дает понять, что каждая страна должна сама принимать решения относительно вовлечения в любую военную акцию», – произнес в ответ Обама.
«Иран с ядерным оружием – угроза для всего мира и, конечно, в первую очередь потенциальная угроза для Израиля. Мы не дадим Ирану обзавестись ядерной бомбой, но мы предпочитаем пути уговоров и дипломатии, и мы уверены, что для этого еще есть время. Они (в Иране) должны понять, что мировое сообщество продолжит давление. Мы, конечно, будем и дальше тесно сотрудничать и консультироваться с Израилем в этом вопросе. Иран должен знать, что действительно все, абсолютно все опции на столе», – приводит слова Обамы израильский сайт «Курсор».

КМ.ру

----------


## Иваныч

Я видел надписи на русском и на арабском языках: «Смерть России», «Сегодня – Сирия, завтра – Россия», «Путин – кровавый тиран»... То есть это – совершенно наша война, и все эти ребята точно понимают, что они на Сирии тренируются. Конечно, там есть и такие, которые вообще не знают, где они воюют. Некоторые думают, что они воюют в Израиле. Но основной костяк – это всемирная интербригада.

Читать полностью: «Любое торжество оппозиции – это разрушение сирийского государства» | KM.RU

----------


## Sr10

> Я видел надписи на русском


Надписи видели и в РФ... 
Всемирная интербригада - она уже здесь ?
"как страшно жить..." (с)

----------


## Иваныч

Над Хомсом, где как утверждается зафиксированы российские фронтовые бомбардировщики и воздушный заправщик.




Вроде как СУ-24

----------


## OKA

> Над Хомсом, где как утверждается зафиксированы российские фронтовые бомбардировщики и воздушный заправщик.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Вроде как СУ-24


А ежли не российские? Вроде как и никак))

----------


## Иваныч

> А ежли не российские? Вроде как и никак))


Время покажет.

----------


## OKA

> Время покажет.


Что покажет? Российские ВВС в небе Ливии)) Вот так новость!  Или самолёты российского пр-ва в небе какого угодно континента или страны ? 
Так они и так повсюду, как и техника пр-ва других стран.
Хомс находится немножко не в Ливии.

----------


## Иваныч

> Что покажет? Российские ВВС в небе Ливии)) Вот так новость!  Или самолёты российского пр-ва в небе какого угодно континента или страны ? 
> Так они и так повсюду, как и техника пр-ва других стран.
> Хомс находится немножко не в Ливии.


Самолёты дозаправляются в воздухе, я не в курсе, что такие модели СУ есть не только у России.
Если такие факты есть, то рад буду узнать.
http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com....html#comments

----------


## Иваныч

Арабский ресурс almasdarnews.com сообщает, что военный контингент КНР уже на пути в Латакию и со дня на день прибудет в Сирийские порты. Китайский транспорт с военным грузом был замечен во вторник утром, проходящим через Суэцкий канал.

Информацию о том, что китайские военные специалисты в течение ближайших недель могут прибыть в Тартус подтвердил командующий Сирийской армией. Издание делает вывод, что Москва создаст в Сирии антитеррористическую коалицию, которая станет альтернативной версией военного союза, сформированного США для сброски сухогрузов на ИГИЛ. Военное включение Китая в борьбу за Сирию станет весомым дополнением к сегодняшнему заявлению иранского МИДа. На пресс-конференции в МИА «Россия сегодня» заместитель главы МИД ИРИ Хосейн Амир Абдоллахиян заявил, что Иран будет бороться с ИГИЛ вместе с Россией. Замечательно, что Амир говорит не просто о союзе, а о создании широкой военной коалиции.

«Мы приветствуем предложение российского президента относительно создания общего фронта по борьбе с терроризмом и даже готовы в реализации этой инициативы провести общие действия и вместе сотрудничать», — сказал замглавы МИД Ирана.

О том, что Россия будет бороться с террористами руками Ирана, уже неделю пишут англоязычные ресурсы. А включение Китая в группу поддержки превосходит все мыслимые ожидания. Наличие международной коалиции существенно меняет расстановку сил в пользу Москвы, развязывая русским руки для непосредственных силовых действий на Ближнем Востоке.
Китай перебрасывает в Сирию технику и солдат » PolitLIFE

ЗЫ. Зачем-то совместные ученья ВМС двух стран проводились в Средиземном море.

----------


## OKA

> Арабский ресурс almasdarnews.com сообщает, что военный контингент КНР уже на пути в Латакию и со дня на день прибудет в Сирийские порты. Китайский транспорт с военным грузом был замечен во вторник утром, проходящим через Суэцкий канал.
> 
> Информацию о том, что китайские военные специалисты в течение ближайших недель могут прибыть в Тартус подтвердил командующий Сирийской армией. Издание делает вывод, что Москва создаст в Сирии антитеррористическую коалицию, которая станет альтернативной версией военного союза, сформированного США для сброски сухогрузов на ИГИЛ. Военное включение Китая в борьбу за Сирию станет весомым дополнением к сегодняшнему заявлению иранского МИДа. На пресс-конференции в МИА «Россия сегодня» заместитель главы МИД ИРИ Хосейн Амир Абдоллахиян заявил, что Иран будет бороться с ИГИЛ вместе с Россией. Замечательно, что Амир говорит не просто о союзе, а о создании широкой военной коалиции.
> 
> «Мы приветствуем предложение российского президента относительно создания общего фронта по борьбе с терроризмом и даже готовы в реализации этой инициативы провести общие действия и вместе сотрудничать», — сказал замглавы МИД Ирана.
> 
> О том, что Россия будет бороться с террористами руками Ирана, уже неделю пишут англоязычные ресурсы. А включение Китая в группу поддержки превосходит все мыслимые ожидания. Наличие международной коалиции существенно меняет расстановку сил в пользу Москвы, развязывая русским руки для непосредственных силовых действий на Ближнем Востоке.
> Китай перебрасывает в Сирию технику и солдат » PolitLIFE
> 
> ЗЫ. Зачем-то совместные ученья ВМС двух стран проводились в Средиземном море.


Китай, Тартус, совместные учения, заместитель главы МИД ИРИ ...  Ливия-то здесь причём?

----------


## Иваныч

> Китай, Тартус, совместные учения, заместитель главы МИД ИРИ ...  Ливия-то здесь причём?


 Почитайте ветку сначала. С Ливии началось, на Сирию перекинулось.
Так уж получилось, что в прошедшие времена, здесь события в Сирии и обсуждалась.
Была ли отдельная ветка "Сирия" сказать не могу, мне не попадалась.

----------


## OKA

> Почитайте ветку сначала. С Ливии началось, на Сирию перекинулось...Была ли отдельная ветка "Сирия" сказать не могу, мне не попадалась.


Кто-то поленился открыть ветку про сирийский кризис? Ну дак в чём проблема-то? 

" ИГИЛ осаждает племя каддадфа в Сирте 24.09.2015 17:24 |  Бернард

Afrigate News 24 сентября 2015

Террористическая организация ИГИЛ окружила район Абу Хади к югу от города Сирт, населённое племенем каддадфа, и похитили ряд молодых людей племени, в согласно египетскому новостному порталу.

Террористическая организация требует выдать восемь человек, воевавших за Каддафи.

Источник подтвердил, что игилы прошлой ночью ворвались в более чем четыре дома в деревне Абу Хади в поисках оружия и хотели задержать живших в селе Абу Хади солдат."

http://za-kaddafi.org/node/40027

"Запрещенная в России террористическая группировка "Исламское государство" является на сегодняшний день одной из главных угроз мировой безопасности."

http://ria.ru/world/20150924/1278018702.html

----------


## OKA

"Боевики ИГ напали на нефтяной порт в Ливии 00:22 02.10.2015

Атака экстремистов на закрытый с декабря нефтяной терминал была отбита, четверо нападавших уничтожены. Погиб один из бойцов охраны, двое получили ранения.

МОСКВА, 2 окт — РИА Новости. Боевики группировки "Исламское государство" напали на ливийский порт Эс-Сидр, являющийся одним из основных нефтяных терминалов страны, сообщила местная служба безопасности.

"Боевики ИГ совершили нападение на блокпост при въезде в Эс-Сидр", — сообщил агентству Рейтер представитель батальона по охране нефтяных предприятий, поддерживающего признанное международным сообществом правительство Ливии.

Нападавшие применили автоматическое оружие и пытались подорвать заминированный автомобиль. В результате столкновения погиб один из бойцов охраны, двое получили ранения. Четверо нападавших террористов были уничтожены. Агентство отмечает, что нефтяной терминал в Эс-Сидре закрыт с декабря из-за вражды местных группировок и перебоев с поставками.

С момента свержения и убийства в 2011 году во время вооруженного конфликта лидера страны Муаммара Каддафи Ливия переживает период кризиса. В результате разногласий в стране возникло двоевластие: с одной стороны — представленное избранным на всеобщих выборах парламентом, заседающим в городе Тобрук на востоке страны, и премьером ат-Тани, а с другой — происламским Всеобщим Нацконгрессом, заседающим в Триполи, и избранным им премьер-министром от исламистов Омаром аль-Хаси. При этом ряд районов Ливии вообще не контролируется центральными властями."

Боевики ИГ напали на нефтяной порт в Ливии | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

"Командующий Ливийской национальной армией (ЛНА) фельдмаршал Халифа Хафтар на встрече с главой МИД РФ Сергеем Лавровым заверил в намерении развивать сотрудничество с Россией во всех областях.

"Подтверждаем вам наш принципиальный настрой на дальнейшее развитие дружбы и сотрудничества во всех областях с вашей страной", - сказал Хафтар.

"Искренне благодарны за позицию вашей дружественной страны на международных площадках", подчеркнул фельдмаршал. Он также отметил, что рассчитывает обсудить с российским министром развитие событий в Ливии, "которое отличается высокой степенью кризисности". "Хотим обменяться с вами мнениями, поскольку Россия - это страна, с которой нашу страну связывают крепкие исторические отношения, и мы рассчитываем далее развивать партнерство с вами", - подчеркнул командующий ЛНА.

Военачальник подчеркнул, что армия будет продолжать борьбу с террористами, пока не возьмет под контроль всю территорию страны. "Не менее 90% территории страны было освобождено. Рассчитываем и далее продолжать борьбу, до тех пор пока не возьмем под контроль всю территорию Ливии, чтобы обеспечить стабильность и безопасность", - подчеркнул Хафтар.

"Вы следите за развитием событий и наверняка знаете о тех огромных жертвах, на которые идет ЛНА для того, чтобы уничтожить террористов, - отметил Хафтар. - Ожесточенные бои шли более трех месяцев без остановки, все это в условиях как продолжающегося эмбарго на поставки оружия, так и неограниченной поддержки террористов финансами и оружием".

"Эти бои в конце концов увенчались объявлением об освобождении Бенгази от террористов, взятием Ливийской национальной армией под контроль нефтяных месторождений и нефтяных портов, а также взятием под контроль военных баз в стране", - отметил командующий ЛНА.

Хафтар выразил надежду на то, что Россия не откажет ливийской армии в военной помощи. "Да, мы обсуждали этот вопрос (о военной помощи - прим. ТАСС), но он в руках ливийцев, - сказал он. - Убежден, что Россия - близкий нам друг и не откажет нам". "Мы будем очень рады, если Россия чем-то поможет нам в урегулировании, - отметил Хафтар. - Мы не говорили о конкретной роли России, но будем приветствовать ее любую роль".

Говоря о проблеме беженцев из Ливии, фельдмаршал заявил, что выступает против нелегальной миграции. "Мы это не приемлем. Но для контроля территории в 4 тыс. километров нужно оборудование", - сказал он.

Фельдмаршал, который поддерживает Палату представителей (избранный постоянный парламент Ливии, заседающий на востоке в городе Тобрук) ранее уже посещал российскую столицу. Подчиняющиеся ему силы в настоящее время контролируют обширные территории на востоке и юго-востоке. В начале июля ЛНА объявила о полном освобождении от террористов Бенгази - второго по величине ливийского города - и приступила к операции по выдворению боевиков из единственного подконтрольного им в восточном регионе города Дерна.

25 июля в Париже прошли переговоры Хафтара и главы базирующегося в Триполи Правительства национального согласия Фаиза Сараджа. Стороны договорились об установлении режима прекращения огня, а также о проведении выборов в Ливии при появлении соответствующей возможности."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Командующий Ливийской национальной армией заверил Лаврова в настрое на сотрудничество с РФ - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

" В Ливии очередной, но достаточно ожидаемый поворот событий.
Зачистив южные районы страны (обезопасив нефтепромыслы Киренаики) и заняв Сабху, Хафтар наконец обратил свое внимание на столицу Ливии.
Сегодня было объявлено https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhCVi38o7bA, что ЛНА начинает наступление на западе Ливии и главной целью будет Триполи. Задача простая - "освободить запад страны от террористов" (включая банды демократов, которые захватывают друг у друга аэропорт Митига).
Хафтар призывает боевиков в Триполи поднять белый флаг и сложить оружие ради спокойствия и безопасности жителей Триполи. Но с учетом упоротости части боевиков, крови явно не избежать.

 

Наступление войск Хафтара, которого вооружали Россия, Египет и ОАЭ на данном этапе поддерживают ОАЭ и косвенно Франция (которая заинтересована в нефтяных контрактах в Киренаике, которые обеспечивает Хафтар).
Признанное Западом правительство Сараджа поддерживается Италией и на словам Евросоюзом. Но реально Сарадж скорее будет рассчитывать на поддержку банд боевиков из Мисураты, которые уже отправили несколько сотен боевиков на защиту Триполи. Правительство сейчас пытается договориться с бандами демократов, чтобы они прекратили воевать между собой и объединились перед лицом общего врага. Также на стороне Сараджа выступят боевики из Зинтана.

Главная проблема Сараджа в том, что если Хафтар возьмет Триполи, а он его скорее всего возьмет, то возникнет вопрос - а зачем вообще нужен Сарадж?

После отданного приказа о наступлении, войска Хафтара начали выдвигаться вдоль побережья к Сирту, отмечаются крупные механизированные колонны идущие из Бенгази (Большое кол-во тачанок, различных ББМ и артиллерии).
Кроме того ЛНА заняла Гарьян без серьезного сопротивления (Гарньян расположен на ближних подступах к Триполи к югу от столицы).
Новая война на территории Ливии началась. 

ООН выражает обеспокоенность по поводу подобного развития событий. "

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4896002.html

Да ещё в Алжире власть меняется...

----------


## OKA

Со странички Б. Рожина :

" 1. США потребовали от Хафтара немедленно прекратить военные операции против столицы Ливии. Официальное заявление по этому поводу выпустил Госдеп. Никаких уточнений по поводу того, какие могут быть последствия в случае, если Хафтар откажется выполнять американские указания, заявление Госдепа не содержит. Судя по этим окрикам и вывозу американских военных из Триполи, активность Хафтара стала для Вашингтона определенной неожиданностью.
Принятие общей декларации СБ ООН о ситуации в Триполи не состоялось, поскольку США отказались учитывать российские поправки в текст, поэтому Россия выступила против. В прессе ее уже обвиняют в скрытой поддержке действий Хафтара с целью установления диктатуры.
В итальянской прессе наоборот во всем продолжают винить Францию и требуют более активных действий по поддержке Сараджа и итальянских интересов в Ливии. Правительство Сараджа продолжает обвинять ОАЭ и немного Францию.

2. Председатель Президентского Совета Ливии Али Фарадж на фоне идущих боев под столицей выступил в поддержку действий Хафтара и ЛНА и подал в отставку, фактически поддержав идущий мятеж и бросив текущее правительство. Данное заявления фактически подрывает видимость единства исполнительной власти в Триполи, перед лицом прямых боевых действий с ЛНА. Как уже отмечал, Хафтар не начал бы наступления, если бы помимо внешней поддержки, он не имел кулуарных договоренностей с частью местных властей и банд демократов, которые открывают ему ворота городов и саботирует организацию сопротивления правительственных сил.

3. Продолжились бои у развязки в Айн-Зара, Азизии и Рабии. В боевых действиях все чаще участвует подтянувшаяся бронетехника https://twitter.com/Oded121351/statu...41132193808384 Войска Хафтара наступают вдоль шоссе ведущего в международный аэропорт.
Один из ночных боев к югу от столицы https://twitter.com/Kyruer/status/1115138281317064705
Также ЛНА наступая на север от Каср-аль-Гашира взяла https://it.sputniknews.com/mondo/201...ampo-yarmouk-/ военный лагерь Ярмук к югу от пригородов Триполи. До города осталось 12 километров. Также продолжаются попытки наступать на северо-восток к Таджуре и Кастельверде.

К западу от Триполи дорога на Завию полностью перекрыта. В самой Завии идут аресты нелояльных правительству.
К востоку от Триполи прибрежный участок от Триполи до Кастельверде пока свободен.

4. В районе Мисураты наблюдается развертывание ЗРК "Куб" для прикрытия местной военной авиабазы. В ходе вчерашних авиаударов авиация Хафтара бомбила позиции GNA к югу от Триполи, а авиация GNA бомбила авиабазу ЛНА к юго-западу от Триполи. Сообщения о потерях с обеих сторон достаточно противоречивы. 
Правительство Триполи заявляет от 32 убитых и 50 раненых за сутки. Также сообщается о том, что в ходе авиаударов ЛНА к югу от Триполи погибло 11 человек.

5. В Триполи наблюдаются перебои со светом и водой, нормальная жизнь постепенно останавливается, а поток выезжающих из столицы усиливается. Пропаганда правительства уверяет, что у военных все под контролем и Хафтар не возьмет Триполи, но население достаточно скептически оценивает эти заявления.

Италия также выводит гражданский персонал из Триполи. Часть выезжает в Мисурату, часть вывозится морем."

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4904363.html



Может и деза-фэйк, но познавательно :

Командующий ливийской армией приказал наступать на Триполи



" Арабская Республика Египет может принять участие в наступление на Триполи, об этом сообщил глава МИД Египта.

Самех Шукри отметил, что если поступит запрос о помощи от Халифы Хафтара в битве за Триполи, то Египет незамедлительно введёт свои войска на территорию Ливии. Египетский дипломат, также предостерёг иностранные государства от вмешательства в процесс взятия Триполи, имея ввиду Турцию. "

https://vk.com/wall-112262144_62890

https://vk.com/libyaisgreen?z=photo-...29825277_18489

----------


## OKA

Может пора ветку в "современность" переместить ? 




" Удар МиГ-21 авиации фельдмаршала Хафтара по аэропорту Митига в ливийском Триполи

   

Как я уже отмечал ранее, ливийский конфликт достаточно редкий случай для гражданских войн последних десятилетий, когда у разных сторон есть пусть небольшая, но полноценная боевая авиация и ее используют. Вот и сейчас силы фельдмарашала Хафтара и правительства национального согласия обмениваются авиаударами по позициям друг друга.
8 апреля из ливийского Триполи появились кадры как МиГ-21 авиации фельдмаршала Хафтара наносит удар неуправляемыми ракетами по столичному аэропорту Митига. Целью стала вертолетная площадка на которой обычно располагалась пара вертолетов CH-47, один из которых и был поврежден осколками.

via https://twitter.com/aldin_ww/status/1115294710418104320 "

Все фото :

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/813687.html

----------


## OKA

" ВВС Ливийской национальной армии "

Статья и фото :

ВВС Ливийской национальной армии

----------


## OKA

"..Сообщается, что ЛНА сбила к югу от Триполи L-39 Albatros вылетевший из Мисураты на бомбежку позиций ЛНА в районе Каср-бин-Гашира . Был ли он сбит огнем с земли или истребителями действующими в районе Триполи не уточнялось..."

Обзор на 10 апреля :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4911159.html

----------


## Nazar

> Может пора ветку в "современность" переместить ?


Перенесена.

----------


## OKA

"  ...За сегодня к югу от Триполи авиация ЛНА нанесла 8 авиаударов по правительственным войскам. Международный аэропорт Триполи находится под контролем ЛНА.
Обращает на себя внимание существенное кол-во пленных с обеих сторон - устойчивость некоторых частей достаточно низкая, поэтому при внезапных нападениях, солдаты и той и другой стороны зачастую сдаются без особого сопротивления. Особенно это касается частей сформированных из бывших "ополченцев"...
...Пропаганда заявляет, что в бомбежках ЛНА участвуют иностранные пилоты.

 
Один из "ливийских" пилотов бомбивших позиции ЛНА.

Также сообщается https://www.fort-russ.com/2019/04/co...nse-officials/, что 11 апреля Хафтар без особого шума посещал Россию для консультаций. Просил ли он политической поддержки или снова заехал за поставками старого оружия, не уточняется...



Ми-35 ЛНА наносит удар 

PS. По просьбам трудящихся на тему сокращений:

ЛНА или LNA - Ливийская Национальная Армия (войска Хафтара)
GNA - Правительственная Национальная Армия (войска Сараджа, правительственные войска, войска ПНС, силы обороны Триполи)
ПНС - Переходный Национальный Совет (орган возникший в ходе агрессии НАТО против Ливии и приведенный к власти на иностранных штыках). "

Большой пост, фото и ролики :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4918488.html

----------


## OKA

" Появившиеся видео и фото подтверждают информацию о том, что сегодня силы правительства национального согласия (ПНС) в ходе боев около Триполи сбили МиГ-21 авиации ливийской национальной армии (ЛНА) фельдмаршала Хафтара. Судя по кадрам по самолету было запущено две ракеты, в результате самолет был подбит и упал, а пилот успел катапультироваться.

  

Видео via
https://twitter.com/Oded121351/statu...60688723529729 "

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/815478.html

----------


## dagger

Вопрос до конца еще не решенный, но похоже все таки:
Ливийская Национальная Армия сбила свой же Мираж F-1AD N402

Ливийская национальная армия сбила Мираж F-1AD | Militarizm

----------


## OKA

> Вопрос до конца еще не решенный, но похоже все таки:
> Ливийская Национальная Армия сбила свой же Мираж F-1AD N402
> 
> Ливийская национальная армия сбила Мираж F-1AD | Militarizm


На ту же тему :

"  Ливийская национальная армия сбила единственный истребитель Dassault Mirage-F1 ВВС ПНС

     

ПВО Ливийской национальной армии сбила единственный истребитель Dassault Mirage-F1 ВВС Правительства национального согласия, который пилотировал португальский наемник Jimmy Reese. Самолет, взлетевший с аэр. Misrata сбит над al-Hirah к югу от Триполи. "

Фото и ролики :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3308712.html

----------


## OKA

> На ту же тему :
> 
> "  Ливийская национальная армия сбила единственный истребитель Dassault Mirage-F1 ВВС ПНС
> 
>      
> 
> ПВО Ливийской национальной армии сбила единственный истребитель Dassault Mirage-F1 ВВС Правительства национального согласия, который пилотировал португальский наемник Jimmy Reese. Самолет, взлетевший с аэр. Misrata сбит над al-Hirah к югу от Триполи. "
> 
> Фото и ролики :
> ...


"  Летчик сбитого ПВО Ливийской национальной армии истребителя Dassault Mirage F.1 оказался американцем



В исполнении контракта участвовали девять разных людей. Перечисленные суммы показывают, что летчики получали почти 20 000 долларов США в месяц, а инженеры - 10 000 долларов США. Прерывистые платежи предполагают, что другие зарплаты выплачивались и зачислялись на разные счета. Все счета назначения, кроме одного (персона 9, фактически один летчик), принадлежат эквадорским банкам.



Денежные переводы со счетов в Latvijas Pasta Bank (Латвия) демонстрируют, что ряд граждан Эквадора связаны с Эквадорскими ВВС (хотя их нынешние отношения с этим учреждением неизвестны). Обнаруженные переводы прошли в период с июня 2015 года по декабрь 2015 года. Компании, оуществлявшие переводы, также указаны в следующей таблице:

 

Летчик сбитого ПВО Ливийской национальной армии истребителя Dassault Mirage F.1 оказался не португальцем, а американцем. Это 31-летний уроженец Флориды Джэми Спонагл. "

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3504446.html

----------


## Avia M

Уничтожен Ил-76ТД рег. номер UR-COZ, доставивший контрабандный груз оружия из Турции на аэр. Мисрата.
Это уже третий за 10 дней Ил-76ТД с украинской регистрацией, уничтоженный в Ливии при перевозке контрабандного оружия для обеих сторон конфликта, вопреки эмбарго ООН. Предыдущие два Ил-76ТД бортовые номера UR-CMC и UR-CRP сгорели на авиабазе ЛНА Al-Jufra 25 июля, после доставки оружия из ОАЭ.

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3676820.html

----------


## OKA

" У Ливийской национальной армии появился Ан-12 "

 

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4103623.html

----------


## OKA

" Силы ЛНА фельдмаршала Хафтара заявляют, что сбили итальянский БПЛА Predator в районе Тархуны (примерно 60 км к юго-востоку от Триполи), судя по обломкам это на фотографиях точнее останки MQ-9A Reaper или Predator B как его производитель называет.
Собственно "секрет Полишинеля", что Италия вместе с Турцией и Катаром фактически находится среди сторонников правительства национального согласия в Триполи, воюющего с ливийской национальной армией фельдмаршала Хафтара, которого в свою очередь поддерживают Египет, ОАЭ и Франция. "

 

Фото via https://twitter.com/ObservatoryLY/st...58995737358336 

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/874215.html

----------


## OKA

"В районе Триполи из ПЗРК "Стрела-2" сбили МиГ-23, который поддерживал действия войск Хафтара.

Машина упала в районе Завии. Пилот попал в плен.

PS. Стоит также отменить, касательно Ливии, что США продолжают обвинять Россию к причастности к уничтожению американского БПЛА MQ-9 Reaper в районе Триполи, а также в том, что обломки дрона американцам не отдают."




Фото и ролики :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5482158.html

Пилоту не позавидуешь...

----------


## Let_nab

ВС США утверждают, что их пропавший в Ливии беспилотник мог быть сбит российскими ПВО

Африканское командование ВС США (АФРИКОМ) считает, что их пропавший в конце ноября в небе над Ливией беспилотник мог быть сбит российскими средствами ПВО. Об этом сообщило в субботу агентство Reuters.
В сообщении не указывается, на каком уровне и на основании каких данных были сделаны такие выводы. Приводится лишь высказывание командующего АФРИКОМ Стивена Таунсенда, который в беседе с Reuters озвучил требования вернуть американской стороне обломки сбитого аппарата. По его мнению, управляющие средствами ПВО «не знали о том, что беспилотный летательный аппарат принадлежит США в тот момент, когда открыли по нему огонь».
Представитель Военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) Африканского командования полковник Кристофер Карнс сообщил Reuters, что, по оценкам США, которые ранее не разглашались, обстрелявшим беспилотник комплексом ПВО управляли либо бойцы российской частной военной компании (ЧВК), либо военные Ливийской национальной армии (ЛНА), возглавляемой фельдмаршалом Халифой Хафтаром.
О том, что США потеряли связь с беспилотным летательным аппаратом в небе близ Триполи, стало известно в ночь на 23 ноября. В пресс-службе Африканского командования ВС США сообщили, что беспилотник использовался в процессе мониторинга экстремистской деятельности.

----------


## OKA

" Официальный представитель ЛНА Ахмад аль-Мисмари заявил, что ЛНА вошла в основные районы Триполи. Подразделения Ливийской национальной армии взяли под свой контроль военный лагерь Хамза и активно продвигаются к центру Триполи.

Вчера боевые вертолеты Ми-24В/П ВВС Ливийской национальной армии стали наносить удары по силам триполитанцев в южных пригородах Триполи. "

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4265964.html

----------


## Avia M

Истребители МиГ-21 и беспилотные летательные аппараты несколько часов назад нанесли серию воздушных ударов по Международному аэропорту Мисраты, уничтожив грузовой Boeing 747, прибывший сутки назад из Турции.

Подробнее на: Истребитель МиГ-21 уничтожил турецкий Boeing 747 в Ливии

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

"  Правительство национального единства (Триполи) заявило о поражении истребителя Dassault Rafale ВВС Египта средствами ПВО в районе Мисраты. "

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4333588.html

Странно- что ему там делать ? Может разведчик ?

Хотя всё что надо можно делать дронами...

Непонятно...

----------


## lindr

> Странно- что ему там делать ? Может разведчик ?


Египет и ОАЭ регулярно бомбят позиции GNA. Уже не первый месяц.

----------


## Igor_k

Непонятно...
будет непонятно , если Египет признает потерю . Пока - ждемс

----------


## lindr

> Непонятно...
> будет непонятно , если Египет признает потерю


А кто сказал, что самолет потерян? Заявлен факт повреждения.

----------


## OKA

" Глава правительства национального согласия Ливии Файез Саррадж и противостоящий ему командующий Ливийской национальной армией Халифа Хафтар в среду находятся в Риме для переговоров с итальянским премьером Джузеппе Конте, сообщает газета "Репубблика".
       Конте в настоящее время проводит консультации с Хафтаром, ориентировочно в 20:30 мск у главы итальянского правительства запланированы переговоры с Сарраджем. Итальянская сторона надеется, что переговоры позволят придать импульс дипломатическому урегулированию ливийского кризиса.
       "Репубблика" отмечает, что в последние часы над урегулированием ливийского конфликта активно работает глава МИД Италии Луиджи Ди Майо. В среду он обсудил проблему Ливии в Брюсселе. Во вторник вечером министр побывал в Турции, где также поднял эту тему..."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...525032&lang=RU

" Состоявшиеся в среду в Стамбуле переговоры президентов России и Турции Владимира Путина и Реджепа Тайипа Эрдогана привели к выработке двусторонней инициативы о достижении перемирия между сторонами ливийского конфликта.
       "Мы приняли решение выступить с инициативой и в качестве посредников призвать все стороны в Ливии прекратить боевые действия с 00:00 12 января 2020 года", - говорится в совместном заявлении по итогам переговоров Путина и Эрдогана.
       Лидеры двух стран предложили сторонам конфликта в Ливии "объявить устойчивое прекращение огня, подкрепленное необходимыми мерами, которые надлежит принять в целях стабилизации обстановки "на земле" и нормализации повседневной жизни Триполи и других городов, а также незамедлительно сесть за стол переговоров с целью положить конец страданиям ливийцев и вернуть мир и процветание в эту страну".
       "Мы уверены в том, что ливийцы могут независимо принять решение относительно будущего своей родины в рамках общенационального диалога, принимая во внимание интересы всех граждан страны без исключения", - говорится в заявлении Путина и Эрдогана.
       Президенты выразили обеспокоенность интенсивными боевыми действиями вокруг Триполи, призвав отказаться от ставки на силовой вариант решения конфликта в Ливии. "Ставка на военное решение продолжающегося в Ливии конфликта ведет только к дальнейшим страданиям и углубляет разногласия между ливийцами", - говорится в совместном заявлении.
       В нем отмечается, что "ухудшающаяся ситуация в Ливии подрывает безопасность и стабильность в окружающем Ливию пространстве, по всем средиземноморском регионе, а также на Африканском континенте, имея следствием незаконную миграцию, дальнейшее распространение вооружений, терроризма и других видов криминальной деятельности, включая контрабандную торговлю".
       Путин и Эрдоган подтвердили "твердую приверженность суверенитету, независимости, территориальной целостности и национальному единству Ливии"..."

Полностью :

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...525034&lang=RU

Видимо быстрое падение Сирта и пр. ближневосточные события сыграли свою роль.

----------


## Avia M

28 апреля. Посольство США в Ливии выразило сожаление в связи с заявлением фельдмаршала Ливийской национальной армии (ЛНА) Халифы Хафтара о переходе к нему управления страной. 

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Pilot

Блин, вот отличные экспонаты для музеев !!!! войска Хафтара пролюбили авиабазу Аль-Ватия

----------


## lindr

Хм. А разве Ми-24А поставлялись в Ливию? Может это Ми-24У?

----------


## Pilot

похоже и те и другие

----------


## boyan

> похоже и те и другие


На втором фото те же Ми-24А только с отстыкованным крылом. А вообще там солянка из всех типов, многие официально не поставлялись. Еще заявили о захвате 3 Панцирей брошенных, которые турецкие СМИ записали в Краснухи.

----------


## Pilot

вот тут правый похож на У.

----------


## Let_nab

*"Панцирь" уже едет в Турцию... Пишут, что он от саудитов…*

----------


## 9K720

> *"Панцирь" уже едет в Турцию... Пишут, что он от саудитов…*


От эмиратчиков.




> Всего ОАЭ получили 50 серийных боевых машин ЗРПК "Панцирь-С1" на шасси MAN SX45 в 2009-2013 годах. В 2019 году некоторое количество этих боевых машин было передано Эмиратами поддерживаемым им силам ЛНА фельдмаршала Хафтара.

----------


## OKA



----------


## Let_nab

Тут американский журнал Форбс написал статью:

*"‎Россия отправляет военные самолеты в Ливию после того, как их местные боевики потеряли ключевую авиабазу"‎*

Цинк - https://www.forbes.com/sites/sebasti.../#75dfa6fb3c40

Машинный перевод начала статьи:

_‎"Соперничающие группировки в гражданской войне в Ливии утверждают, что Россия перебросила шесть истребителей ‎‎МиГ-29‎‎ и два штурмовиков Су-24 на авиабазу Аль-Джуфра в центральной части Ливии для поддержки базирующейся в Бенгази группировки Ливийской национальной армии (ЛНА) во главе с генералом Халифой Хафтаром. С 2014 года ЛНА находится в состоянии гражданской войны с базирующейся в Триполи группировкой «Правительство национального согласия», которая поддерживается в военном отношении Турцией. ‎
‎Предполагаемая передача, о которой впервые ‎‎сообщило‎‎ ‎‎агентство Bloomberg News,‎‎по состоянию на 21 мая ‎‎еще не была подтверждена‎‎ фотографическими доказательствами или заявлением из Москвы, хотя российские военные перевозки, ‎‎по-видимому, в‎‎ последнее время активно работали в Ливии.‎
‎Сообщается, что самолет вылетел с авиабазы Хмеймим в Сирии и был сопровожден по крайней мере частью пути в Ливию двумя российскими ‎‎истребителями Су-35.‎...."_

----------


## Let_nab

Пошли мультики из Ливии про российские самолёты:

----------


## OKA

> Пошли мультики из Ливии про российские самолёты:


Странно, что не иранские или северокорейские  :Biggrin:

----------


## Let_nab

На российские самолёты в Ливии - ответила Турция:

*Секретный груз: что привезли в Ливию военно-транспортные самолеты C-17* 

Турция организовала воздушный мост в Ливию. В последние дни были зафиксированы систематические перелеты самолетов транспортной авиации С-130 Hercules. Сообщается, что они доставляют в горячую точку военное снаряжение и боевиков сирийских антиправительственных группировок.



Также в аэропорту Мисураты приземлялись принадлежащие Катару C-17 Globemaster III. Как отмечает военный эксперт Юрий Лямин, судя по обнародованным данным, крылатые грузовики летели с отключенными транспондерами и маскировались под рейсы бортов турецких военно-воздушных сил.

Эти четырехдвигательные гиганты американского производства при собственной массе более чем в 265 тонн могут перевозить грузы весом до 77 тонн. По всей видимости, их срочно привлекли для переброски каких-то очень тяжелых грузов, которые не по силам поднять турбовинтовым "сто тридцатым". Возможно, речь идет о реактивных системах залпового огня T-300 Kasirga или ракетных комплексах Bora.
Бронетехника и артиллерия в Ливию обычно переправляется на морских судах.
Также стало известно, что в районе Мисураты Турция развернула зенитные ракетные комплексы MIM-23 Hawk.
"Считается, что именно с помощью турецких сил и средств ПВО в последние дни удалось сбить два китайских беспилотника Wing Loong II, действовавших на стороне ливийской национальной армии фельдмаршала Хафтара", - отмечает Лямин.
Кроме того, под руководством турецких специалистов в Триполи в одном из кварталов рядом с жилыми домами построена взлетно-посадочная полоса для БПЛА Bayraktar TB2. Такое опасное соседство может привести к очень печальным последствиям. Если ЛНА попытается уничтожить этот объект, пострадают строения мирных жителей.

Вот тут полностью с картинками - https://vpk.name/news/404983_sekretn...lety_c-17.html

----------


## OKA

Ещё :

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/931503.html

----------


## OKA

Ливийские МиГи :

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/658173.html

----------


## OKA

" Ударный беспилотный квадрокоптер Kargu-2 впервые уничтожил наземную цель без команды оператора. В момент атаки дрон барражировал в воздухе, находясь в автономном режиме.

Как сообщает The New Scientist, боевое применение беспилотника по живой силе противника произошло в марте 2020 года в Ливии. Оснащенный летальным оружием беспилотник преследовал цель автономно и не получал команды от оператора. Другие подробности инцидента не сообщаются.

Из открытых данных известно, что выпуск турецкого квадракоптера Kargu-2 начался в 2019 году. Вес дрона составляет 15 килограммов и может находится в воздухе до 30 минут. Управление осуществляется оператором по закрытым цифровым каналам связи.

Программное обеспечение позволяет беспилотнику патрулировать определенные территории, а также самостоятельно обнаруживать и поражать различные цели. Дрон способен в автоматическом режиме вылетать и садиться в заданной оператором точке. Управляющий беспилотником специалист может отменить атаку квадрoкоптера или перенаправить его на другой объект. Для поражения целей беспилотник может нести осколочный, термобарический или кумулятивный боеприпас ". 

https://rg.ru/2021/05/31/bespilotnik...operatora.html

----------

